#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-16
<layo> moze pomoc instalirao sam usb wireles stick i sad nemogu stari sitck natjerati da radi
<layo> lsusb ga vidi
<layo> ali neznam kako da ga pokrenem
<fildi> layo sta kaze ifconfig -a ?
<layo> novi stick je neki atheros
<layo> a stari dlink
<layo> http://pastebin.com/t3TJPgFg
<fildi> hmm wlan1 nije taj usb?
<layo> wlan1 je novi usb
<layo> a taj moram vratiti frendu
<layo> al moj stari sada ne radi
<fildi> aha
<fildi> pa onda vjerojatno trebas rmmod driver_novog i modprobe driver_starog
<layo> kako to napravim
<layo> kako vidim kako se zove driver
<fildi> sa lsmod moz ispisat sve kernel module
<fildi> vjerojatno se zove ath_nest
<layo> mislim da je ovo novi stick ath9k_htc
<layo> al kako da znam koji se stari
<layo> d-link je inace
<fildi> probaj nac na netu koji je tocno dlink model, bitno je koji chip ima
<layo> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<fildi> eto ti
<fildi> rt73
<fildi> rt73usb
<fildi> to je novi
<fildi> tj stari :x
<layo> http://pastebin.com/Cer1nFmE
<layo> ovo mi javi nakon modprobe rt73usb
<fildi> sta ispise u dmesg?
<layo> nisam napravio rm novog stick strah me zbog veze
<layo> ako ostanem bez veze koga cu pitati :)
<fildi> :x
<fildi> pejstaj zadnjih par linija iz dmesg-a
<layo> http://pastebin.com/gKj0qZg3
<fildi> jesi nest kompajliro oko kernela?
<layo> ovo sam radio
<layo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578267
<layo> da budem precizniji ovo
<fildi> nove drivere kompajliro?
<layo> jes
<layo> http://pastebin.com/HAgNDWxs
<layo> ovo
<layo> Å¡to sam napravio sa time??
<layo> osim da d-link vise ne radi :)
<darkwood> vecer, jel mozda normalno kad ukucam "dpkg-reconfigure locales" da mi se ne prizakuje plavi config prozor kao kod debiana?
<fildi> layo kompajliro si nove drivere i installo ih
<layo> ok kaj sada
<fildi> samo po sebi nije lose al nest si sjebo :x
<layo> kako to ispraviti
<fildi> sta imas sve u /lib/modules/
<layo> 2.6.31-14-generic  2.6.32-22-generic  2.6.32-31-generic
<layo> 2.6.32-21-generic  2.6.32-30-generic
<fildi> sta kaze uname -r
<layo> 2.6.32-31-generic
<fildi> sta kaze modinfo rt73usb
<layo> http://pastebin.com/bqS9aGN4
<fildi> hmm ne znam
<layo> jel ima neki undo
<layo> ili da probam  rmmod driver_novog i modprobe driver_starog
<layo> pa kaj bude
<fildi> a nisam siguran dal ce to pomoc
<fildi> a posto si manualno installo nove drivere jedino moz ak presnimis stari paket preko njih
<layo> kkao to napravim
<fildi> simcha kak se zove paket koji drzi to na ubuntu-u?
<simcha> sec da bacim oko na log
<fildi> to dode sa kernelom jel tak?
<fildi> samo firmware ide posebno
<fildi> layo probaj kernel reinstallat, ili updejtat na zadnji ako nemas
<fildi> onda bi trebo imat opet def module
<fildi> i moro bi rebootat nakon toga :x
<fildi> sretno
<layo> koja je naredba samo si to izostavio
<fildi> sta ja znam koji software manager ubuntu koristi :x
<layo> build-essential
<fildi> simcha ?
<fildi> ne, kernel26 il tak nest
<simcha> googlam, ne sjecam se ni ja XD
<fildi> zar nije apt-get
<fildi> i zar nema neki search ili nest
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search string
<simcha> layo, sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image
<layo> jesam 
<layo> i Å¡to sada...
<fildi> 01:49  <fildi> i moro bi rebootat nakon toga :x
<fildi> mozda i ne bi moro
<layo> i stari stik bi trebao raditi
<fildi> vjerojatno :x
<simcha> layo, radi jednostavnosti rebootaj
<fildi> jer moram otic spavat :x
<layo> ajd pas e cujemo
<fildi> rebootaj :x
<simcha> izvadi novi stick i ostavi samo stari
<layo> hoce li smetati ako oba sticka budu ubodena
<layo> ah
<layo> ok
<fildi> ne bi trebalo smetat
<simcha> ne bi trebalo...
<fildi> :x
<layo_> ne radi
<layo_> stari stick d-link ne radi
<layo_> morao sam spojiti ponovno novi
<layo_> kojeg vise ne zelim koristit
<layo_> što još mogu probati
<fildi> jel mozda ralink driver ima poseban paket?
<layo_> kkao to vidim
<fildi> searchaj bazu paketa na kljucnu rijec "ralink"
<fildi> ili wireless
<layo_>  searchaj bazu paketa na kljucnu rijec "ralink"
<layo_> locate ralink
<layo_> /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/licenses/LICENCE.ralink-firmware.txt
<fildi> ahm, ne to pretrazuje citav disk, ne bazu instaliranih paketa
<layo_> koja jnaredba
<fildi> 01:51  <CrazyLemon> apt-cache search string
<fildi> vjerojatno ova
<layo_> nisam bas ti sa naredbama
<fildi> pa moz i u gui-u to napravit
<simcha> layo_, otvori synaptic i ctrl+f
<simcha> pa tamo trazi
<layo_> evo jesam samo da pastebin napravim
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache trazi po repozitorijima
<CrazyLemon> instalirane pakete trazis sa dpkg -l string
<CrazyLemon> ili sta slicno :)
<fildi> a apt-cache ti nece rec koji je vec instaliran?
<simcha> fildi, ne, izbacit ce sve...
<CrazyLemon> hm..koliko ja znam , nece ..al ja ne znam mnogo :)
<layo_> koju na kraju 
<layo_> http://pastebin.com/z18UBDTs
<layo_> http://pastebin.com/NfBUEmg2
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<layo_> sutra moram stick vratii :( 
<simcha> layo_, koji ti je driver novog a koji starog?
<layo_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System DWL-G122 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<layo_>  taj mora proraditi
<fildi> simcha novi je rt73usb
<layo_> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc. ovaj mi vise ne treba
<layo_> ar9170 je taj koji treba maknut u /lib/firmware
<layo_> ar9271
<layo_> taj sam stavio
<simcha> sam sec da izvidim nesto
<layo_> hoces teamviewer da ti bude lakse
<layo_> zelnet ssh itd moram roputer podesiti a nije moj tj nemam pristup
<simcha> ak budem trebo vikat cu...
<layo_> sta mislis
<layo_> ja cu se srusit od umora
<layo_> a ujutro radim u 7
<layo_> da probamo jos nesto 
<simcha> layo_, sorry jos uvijek trazim...
<layo_> ajd samo baci ovdje
<layo_> ako slucajno zaspem 
<layo_> ostavit cu kom upaljen
<simcha> ok
<simcha> layo_, ajd mi pejstaj output od lsmoda
<simcha> enivej, ocito si zaspo
<simcha> ajd kad se probudis
<simcha> pogledaj u otuputu dali imas ucitan 'iwlwifi_mac80211'
<simcha> i koliko imas
<simcha> rmmod iwlwifi_mac80211
<simcha> rmmod ar9271
<simcha> rmmod rt73usb    
<simcha> zatim modprobe rt73usb
<simcha> i onda mozda proradi
<simcha> to je jedino sto sam iskopao
<simcha> ako ne pomaze, mozda netko drugi sutra tokom dana bude znao, pa ako budes mogao nekako doci...
<simcha> ako ne, skontaj kod nekog net pa stavi na forum...
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> binary complement od 0011 je 1101?
<calmpitbull> binary complement od 0011 je 1101?
<calmpitbull> zna netko da je to to 
<MmikeRMRM> http://planetcalc.com/747/
<MmikeRMRM> tja
<MmikeRMRM> pobjego mi
<hbogner> pocelo je pocelo
<obruT> sta je pocelo ? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ti si tamo?
<hbogner> da
 * Mmike je opet sav neki bolezljiv
<Mmike> hbogner, ja kretjem upravo, di cu te naci?
<hbogner> drj_cro sjedi blizu, cekamo te
<hbogner> 5 red ljevo
<Mmike> au :) 
<Mmike> jurim :)
<hbogner> skuzit ces, drj_cro. ja, dodobas sjedimo blizu
<Mmike> aj mi mjesto uhvatite, ljubim vas :)
<hbogner> ima mjesta u redu ispred i iza
<Mmike> :* :* :* :)
<ivoks> slusajte
<ivoks> bla bla bla
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ha haha
<dodobas> alo koji je hashtag
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> kako je moguce da nmap ne izbaci mac adresu telefona
<calmpitbull> mislim androida
<ivoks> jer nisi root
<calmpitbull> jesam
<calmpitbull> mislis skeniral nisam root ili kaj
<Mmike> ivoks, ides jos na kaj danas?
<hbogner> di si ti nesto Mmike 
<hbogner> mi te cekali vani?
<Mmike> hbogner, bio vani jedno 20 minuta, 2 cigare zapalio, morao ici 
<Mmike> mislim da cu doci jos na kreovo predavanje na kraju
<hbogner> aha, ocito si izasao na drugu stranu van
<hbogner> mi kod birca izasli van
<ivoks> Mmike: da, na sastanke
<ivoks> Mmike: dodjem cim zavrsim poslove
<Mmike> hbogner, pa rekao si da je zatvoreno
<Mmike> aha, nisi
<Mmike> e jbg :/
<hbogner> bbl
<hbogner> odoh offline
<ivoks> nisam stigao s Markom popricati :/
<obruT> nego, jel se snimaju ta predavanja ? ili kojim slucajem streamaju ?
<ivoks> mislim da se jedan decko zabunio
<ivoks> sjedim za stolom s ekipom koja je dosla s markom... dodje lik do mene
<ivoks> i na engleskom 'ja sam taj i taj, cast mi je upoznati te/vas'
<ivoks> ja reko, isto na engleskom, 'ja sam ante'
<ivoks> lik se okrenuo i otisao :)
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, stizem tamo kroz 45ak minuta
<Mmike> haha :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu doci na Dinkovo predavanje, ne stignem prije
<druid__> http://gov.no 
<druid__> :)
<Mmike> Imam issue: korisnikA trpa fajlove u direktorij korisnikaB, skriptom koja pokrece rsync (i kopira stablo direktorija/fajlova unutra). KorisnikB bi morao moci obrisati te fajlove. Setuid na skriptu ne radi, setgid na direktorij isto ne radi - tj, radi za fileove/dirove u topdiru u koji se synca, ne radi za sve ispod toga.
<calmpitbull> ima li neki dobar ducan za kampiranje u zg
<SilverSpace> ima al je skup
<calmpitbull> ma trazim neke srafe umjesto klinova...
<calmpitbull> plasticni srafi koji mozes sa borerom usrafit u zemlju....
<jelly> Mmike: sudo umjesto setuida.
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, to su mi na #debian rekli, istrazujem
<Mmike> issue je da rsync pokrene apache kroz phpov exec()
<jelly> pa nek pokrene sudo -u tkogod kajgod
<Mmike> takje
<Mmike> moram sam skuzit kako da mu dam (nobodyju) da pokrene samo TU skriptu i da ga ne pita password
 * ivoks tu
<per_> tina odi na p.....
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemrem natjerat sudo da ne pita password
<Mmike> stavio sam u /etc/sudoers: nobody ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/userA/skripta.sh
<Mmike> medjutoa, kad kazem: sudo -u userA /home/userA/skripta.ht
<Mmike> pita me password
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to nije normalno
<SilverSpace> kad ga pitas sa sudo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' ne zelim
<Mmike> zelim kad user A pokrene skriptu da ga ne pita za password
<SilverSpace> da ga skripta ne pita za pass
<SilverSpace> kaj to ne ovisi kaj skripta radi 
<Mmike> jelly, ti si koristio kad sudo tako?
<ivoks> ne mozes tako
<ivoks> skriptu ne mozes sudoirati
<ivoks> jer ona pokrene binarye
<Mmike> ne mogu ju setuidati, to znam, da
<Mmike> al' ju mogu sudoirati
<Mmike> i radi, ali me pita password
<ivoks> ah, da... tocno, pobrkao sam
<Mmike> ne zelim da me pita password
<Mmike> i neznam kako da to napravim
<Mmike> nobody@ded432:/home/philmatt/tmp$ sudo -l
<Mmike> User nobody may run the following commands on this host:
<Mmike>     (philmatt) NOPASSWD: /home/philmatt/tmp/rn-rsync.sh
<Mmike> i kad kazem: sudo -u philmatt /home/philmatt/tmp/rn-rsync.sh
<Mmike> pita me password
<ivoks> philmatt je hostname
<ivoks> dakle:
<Mmike> nope, to je user
<ivoks> username NOPASSWD: /path/do/skripte
<Mmike> ako ne stavim philmatt u /etc/sudores, onda tamo pise 'root'
<Mmike> jer je 'root' default
<ivoks> username ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /path/binary
<Mmike> jeps, to je default, (root) nije potrebno
<Mmike> i onda imam ovo:
<Mmike> nobody@ded432:/home/philmatt/tmp$ sudo -l
<Mmike> User nobody may run the following commands on this host:
<Mmike>     (root) NOPASSWD: /home/philmatt/tmp/rn-rsync.sh
<Mmike> al' pita password
<Mmike> he!
<Mmike> ako kazem sudo /home/philmatt/tmp/rn-rsync.sh
<Mmike> onda ne pita password
<ivoks> ?
<hbogner> otiso osigurac za stuju di su svi laptopi zakaceni
<ivoks> pa moras staviti sudo ispred
<hbogner> bar ovaj red
<Mmike> (doduse, onda se buni za ssh kljuceve, al' zato sto se pokrenulo kao root)
<hbogner> idem off
<Mmike> hbogner, caos :)
<Mmike> al' ako kazem: sudo -u philmatt
<Mmike> onad me pita password
<hbogner> caos Mmike 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ja sam disleksican
<Mmike> pisao sam u sudoers phillmat a ne philmatt
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> nobody ALL=(philmatt) NOPASSWD:/home/philmatt/tmp/rn-rsync.sh
<Mmike> to stoji u sudoers
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<layo_> sinoc sam uspio podeisti novi usb stick za wireless koji sada zelim maknut, jer mi ne treba a zelim da m iradi moj stari stick
<ivoks> iskopcas ga i ukopcas stari?
<layo_> lsusb ga prepoznaje ali ga networkmanager ne kuzi
<layo_> jesam al ne radi
<ivoks> pa jel radio prije?
<layo_> je
<ivoks> jesi nesto petljao s driverima da bi 'novi' proradio?
<layo_> mozes vidjeti od sinoc sto smo radili al nismo uspjeli
<layo_> pise sve na kanalu
<layo_> jesam
<layo_> petlajo sam
<layo_> i sad neznam kako vratiti
<ivoks> pa sto si napravio
<layo_> a treba mi to 
<layo_> jel mozes vidjet povijest irc 
<layo_> ili da sve opet pejstam
<ivoks> kompjalirao si nove drivere?
<layo_> da
<layo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578267
<layo_> ovo sam radio
<layo_> i sad neznam kak oda mi stari stick opet radi
<ivoks> ih
<ivoks> trebao bi deinstalirati taj paket koji si instalirao
<ivoks> sta ti kaze naredba:
<layo_> d /tmp
<layo_> wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<layo_> tar xjvf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<layo_> sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<layo_> cd compat-wireless-*
<layo_> ./scripts/driver-select ath9k_htc
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep compact-wi
<layo_> nista
<layo_> baci me u novi red :)
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep compat-wi
<layo_> ii  compat-wireless-2010-05                   06-1                                                  Package created with checkinstall 1.6.1
<ivoks> uname -a
<layo_> Linux layo-desktop 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> ok onda ovako:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get --reinstall -d install linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<ivoks> sudo apt-get --purge remove compat-wireless-2010-05
<ivoks> sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<ivoks> i nakon toga rebootaj :)
<simcha> ivoks, jel nije dovoljno reinstalirat samo linux-image, on ce se pobrinut za verziju?
<ivoks> ne za ovo sto se ovdje radi
<ivoks> linux-generic ce uvijek povuci novi image
<ivoks> ali ako je image vec instaliran, onda reinstalacija tog paketa nece napraviti nista nego reinstalirati dokumentaciju za linux-generic paket
<ivoks> mi ovdje zelimo reinstalirati /lib/modules/bla
<simcha> da to smo i pokusali sinoc, ali vidim sto smo fulali...
<fildi> sto smo fulali?
<simcha> fildi, citaj tri reda gore
<fildi> linux-generic?
<fildi> ah, rofl trollbuntu
<layo_> zasto to ovako sporo ide
<layo_> tek je na 54 % procenata
<simcha> puno tog radi
<layo_> simcha: ja sinoc zaspao pa eto sad nasao drugu zrtvu :)
<ivoks> radi jako malo toga
<ivoks> samo skida jedan file
<simcha> layo_, primjetio sam, neka treba to
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jedini bed sa sudoom
<Mmike> je sto on gradi skriptu u PHPu
<Mmike> i ne provjerava nista
<Mmike> tako da teorecki netko moze injectati nesto a-la: rm -rf $HOME
<layo_> E: Invalid operation linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<layo_> nakon toga reboot i trebao bi raditi strai/novi stick dlink 
<layo_> ?
<ivoks> koliko sam ja skuzio sto si radio, da
<layo_> ok sad cemo vidjet
<layo> radi 
<layo> svaka cast decki
<layo> znaci ukoliko opet budem morao koristiti taj stick moram napraviti sve isto ovako i onda opet ovo sto si ti napravio
<layo> jel postoji mogucnost da oba stica rade pnp 
<ivoks> ne znam koji stick imas, a ni nemam sad vremena to istrazivati
<layo> imam dva sticka jedan je dlink a drugi je tlwn422g
<jelly> Mmike: to je bed samo ako dopustis proizvoljne parametre, sto naravno neces napraviti
<Mmike> jelly, a ne radim ja skriptu nego on
<Mmike> i sad sam ju dobio na audit
<Mmike> i sad mi je zao sto sam mu uopce predlozio sudo
<jelly> ali ti editiras sudoers
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> al' sam mu mogao sugerirati da si napravi drugu php skriptu koja ce mu obrisati fileove
<Mmike> i nek nju stavi iza .htpasswda ili cega vec
<Mmike> i sve 5
<Mmike> a ovako, kako lik to ima slozeno, netko moze doslovce u dest_file_name staviti .; rm -rf $HOME
<Mmike> i shell ce to fino izvrsiti :)
<jelly> da, ali njegov shell, a ne sudo
<Mmike> tak oje
<Mmike> sudo ce izvrsiti skriptu kao on
<Mmike> i njegov shell ce izvrsiti rm -rf
<Mmike> i obrisati mu home 
<Mmike> a cijela PHP aplikacija mu je napravljena 'ajme uzas'
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a di je phtlo?
<Mmike> ptlo?
<ivoks> gone with a wind
<Mmike> :) usao sam mu u trag :)
<chaky> evo jedan wallpaper u svim rezolucijama, a da se uklapa u boje novog Ubuntua http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2581/eternal_bliss.html
<ivoks> jel dobar taj 40d?
<chaky> bolji od 50D, a definitivno i od 60D
<chaky> 60D jedino sto ima dobro, jest ekran po 180
<ivoks> e da... mos mislit
<chaky> ozbiljno
<chaky> sa 50d su usrali stvar jer su podizali megapixele, i zasrali sum, 60D im je postao entry level :)
<chaky> sa 40D jedino idem na 5D (full frame), a ako netko ne zeli dati pare za 5D, preporucam onda 7D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sto fali 350D, 400D, 450D i inima? :)
<chaky> nista, ja sam ima 350
<chaky> ali to je klasa ispod XXD
<chaky> ne gledam vise entry level dslr aparate, sada se puca na 5D Mk II :))
<ivoks> koliko to dodje?
<chaky> oko 17k, tijelo
<chaky> mislim da se moze naci i za 15
<chaky> novi, naravno
<Mmike> ja sam sa svojim 350D prezadovoljan
<chaky> Mmike: 350D je odlican, imam ga jos
<Mmike> kupio nedavno i 50mm/f1.8, 70-210mm/f4 i 15-85mm/f3.5-6.0 (mislim)
<Mmike> i sad gledam da bih neki sirokokutac uzeo
<ivoks> ja cu uzeti go pro
<chaky> sigmu 10-20mm, nemoj dati 1000kn vise za 10-22 od canona, nemas potrebe
<chaky> ja kupujem 17-40 f4 L za mjesec/dva
<chaky> ja imam 50 f1.4, i sigmu 30mm f1.4
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobra kamerica
<SilverSpace> jedino ako je malo mracno onda ne ispada video dobar
<Mmike> Ja sam odiusevljen ovim 15-85
<Mmike> nije neki zoom, al' je fino sirok (doduse, to je EF objektiv), ostar svugdje i stalno, ma milina
<Mmike> ima frend nekih 18-250 ili tako nesto
<Mmike> pa covjece, na 250mm je ostar samo u sredini!
<Mmike> Mosh suzit blendu koliko hoces, mutno je po rubovima!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: za to sto meni treba je savrsena
<ivoks> onaj suction cup moze prezivjeti brzine od 200mph
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio dotrscinu snimljenu sa njom
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> imas filmic?
<SilverSpace> cek malo
<ivoks> meni to za bordanje, bic i kajak treba
<ivoks> kada se tako snima, postoji jednostavan trik
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4yEDWNd0HI 
<ivoks> u kadru cijelo vrijeme mora biti dio nosaca
<SilverSpace> namjesti na 720
<ivoks> tako da se gledatelj moze fokusirati
<SilverSpace> malo si je prenisko namjestio
<ivoks> to je gpeuc
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> debelo prase
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> to cu si uzet
<ivoks> sad kad idem u boston, naruciti cu da dodje u hotel
<SilverSpace> uzmi si i nepropusno kuciste 
<ivoks> pa onaj top paket cu uzeti
<ivoks> + suction cup, za bic i jos ponesto
<SilverSpace> da ima raznih paketa
<ivoks> i jos cu uzeti 600d
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> za umjetnicke fotke :)
<ivoks> 20k kuna ne dam :D
<SilverSpace> majku im amerikansku kak imaju dobre cijene
<SilverSpace> kod nas bar duplo
<ivoks> pa sta ima kod nas go pro?
<ivoks> mislim da ne...
<SilverSpace> ima
<ivoks> gdje?
<SilverSpace> neznam tocno di 2500k
<SilverSpace> http://www.njuskalo.hr/digitalni-fotoaparati/go-pro-kamera-oglas-2887345
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo
<ivoks> rabljeno?
<ivoks> ne hvala
<ivoks> za manje novaca dobijem novo
<ivoks> sretno preprodavacu :)
<Mmike> kaj je go-pro kamera?
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-helmet-hero-camera/
<SilverSpace> http://www.visuals.hr/artikli/gadgeti/gopro-kamere-pribor
<SilverSpace> koja im je to fora na upit
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi poceo?
<ivoks> Mmike: ha?
<ivoks> ma nisam
<ivoks> sve kasni barem pol sata
<ivoks> ja cu svoje maksimalno skratiti
<Mmike> ivoks, jos nisi?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> ja sam slijedeci
<Mmike> za koliko brijes da je dobrica gotov?
<ivoks> ne znam, uzivio se
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> u biti, aj pingni samo msg ili nesto kad kreces, da se znam tajmirat
<Mmike> a da, dobrica je to :)
<ivoks> da se znas tajmirati?
<ivoks> pa dinko je poslije mene
<ivoks> prica frend da u avionu imaju windows ce za multimediju
<ivoks> 4 puta mu se resetirao u 2h
<igustin> samo 4? \o/
<ivoks> ja sam tak strgan
<ivoks> brijem da sam i bolestan
<Mmike> i ja
<HmmZ0r> ja ne, nisam bio bolestan od 98
<HmmZ0r> a bohemski zivot vodim :P
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/jX4rvK
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: počeo ivoks, kre ide za ~20 min
<Mmike> igustin, :*
<SilverSpace> najbolji prelaz preko potoka kaj sam vidio do sad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3VL7KSfENU
<HmmZ0r> igustin: koliko jos traje ta konferencija
<igustin> HmmZ0r: danas još ~30 minuta (da ivoks završi i kre odradi svoje)
<HmmZ0r> aha, cudno mi bi, rekao kolko dugo to traje
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAKsMnAM8vk :P
<drj_cro> MmikeT: pa sto nisi na mysql predavanju? :)
<HmmZ0r> lowl
<igustin> HmmZ0r: traje jer ima masa predavanja, nismo htjeli odbijati predavanja čak ni nakon što su nam kasno potvrdili predavači koje smo inicijalno pitali
<HmmZ0r> ne ne kewl je konfa izrazito, odlican posao ste napravili
<HmmZ0r> sljedece godine dorufam ja ove svoje gikove isto da se uce :P
<hbogner> pozdrav
<darkwood> pozz
<darkwood> isusati koji ja imam peh
<darkwood> danas me ddosali tako jako da je neki switch od servera pao i jos par servera nije radilo
<darkwood> zanima me, jel postoje kakvi logovi?
<darkwood> jer u medjuvremenu je isp nullo ip
<HmmZ0r> to je bas tvoja oprema ?
<darkwood> ne, server ne u NL
<HmmZ0r> pa kako znas da su tebe ddosali
<darkwood> tako kazu
<jelly-home> darkwood: pa sto to vrtis da te ddosaju
<HmmZ0r> jebiga frende, maksimalno specijaliziraj masinu, zatvori sve sto ne treba, man iptables i tak
<darkwood> pa nemogu vjerovat
<darkwood> jebem se tu 3 tjedna s diskom, stavim ssh mountam na sql sve lete
<darkwood> sve leti
<darkwood> i onda tako ddosaju da isp bloka ip, wtf :/
<darkwood> munin pokaze neki softirq error
<darkwood> i onda odjednom pizdarije
<jelly-home> mozda su ddosali onog tko je imao taj ip prije tebe
<darkwood> hmm, moguce, mada vec taj ip koristim 2 mjeseca
<darkwood> ali cudno da nema nikakvih logova na serveru
<darkwood> pa logira sta to cudo, mislim nesto pametno?!
<HmmZ0r> da povecan promet :)
<hbogner> darkwood, to ti je kad imas djecni porn gore :P
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> ma samo mi naide kak to moze biti tako jak flood
<darkwood> da drugi serveri najebi
<jelly-home> ako nemas udp servise, reci provideru da drugi put blokiraju samo udp
<darkwood> da, rekli su da je bilo preko udp-a
<darkwood> trenutno sad ide preko proxya + RioRey™ DDoS Protection.
<jelly-home> cega ba
<darkwood> preko proxy-a
<darkwood> provider veli da nemre blokirat udp prema jednoj ip adresi
<jelly-home> mozda
<jelly-home> mozda je to "ne da nam se"
<jelly-home> svaki shugavi cisco layer 2 switch to moze
<Neuromanc> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/6-important-changes-in-next-ubuntu-1110.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techdrivein+%28Tech+Drive-in%29
<darkwood> jel se moze recimo napadat preko udp-a
<darkwood> ako na serveru niti jedan udp port nije otvoren?
<jelly-home> da, cisto zagusenje bandwidtha
<jelly-home> ak imas sugavu mreznu karticu ili driver, jadna se moze zbuniti ako ima previse paketa
<darkwood> 11:55:01 AM     IFACE   rxpck/s   txpck/s    rxkB/s    txkB/s   rxcmp/s   txcmp/s  rxmcst/s
<darkwood> 12:05:01 PM      eth0    575.76    478.22     63.16    206.91      0.00      0.00      0.00
<darkwood> pa vidi ovo jebem ih:
<darkwood> 12:15:01 PM      eth0 128215.14    144.19   8019.08     26.73      0.00      0.00      0.07
<darkwood> 12:25:01 PM      eth0 123150.57    229.74   7729.17     41.60      0.00      0.00      0.86
<jelly-home> ae.  i ak nemas fichure za akceleraciju u mreznom hardveru i driveru, to se prevede u isto toliko interapata(sp?) u sekundi
<jelly-home> vidi ethtool -k eth0 i jos neke ethtool opcije kojih se sad ne sjecam
<jelly-home> -c vjerojatno
<darkwood> jelly jel ti sta jasno iz munin statistika
<darkwood> isto tako, je moguce da radi jednog ddosanog servera se tolko zmesa mrezi da i ostali u switchu padnu
<jelly-home> ne vidi se nis osim da si imao hrpu inbound prometa dok stoj nije otisao down
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> mrezna oprema ima limitirane velicine memorije, buffera koji prate konekcije
<darkwood> a se moze potpuno ugasit udp na serveru? 
<darkwood> ili uvijek prvo ide do switcha pa onda ovisi o serveru
<jelly-home> nemres ti na serveru nista napravit da olaksas njihovoj mreznoj opremi
<darkwood> znaci definitivno mora da je bio ddos, nikakav cudan app to nije napravo?
<jelly-home> ak isp kaze da je bio ddos, vjerojatno je... bio ddos
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> igustin: jel to licilo na ista?
<ivoks> igustin: morao sam pobjeci jer sam imao 400km ispred sebe :/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-17
<igustin> ivoks: najprije me brine tvoje zdravlje - kako si?
<igustin> ivoks: ako ti nije bilo dobro, trebao si reći :-/
<igustin> ivoks: meni je bilo baš onako kako je trebalo, tako bih i ja iznio, to je ono što se treba reć o tome u 20 min, sve preko toga je radionica, a i pitanja su bila prilično konkretna
<igustin> ivoks: kamo putuješ? Murter? bolestan? :S
<ivoks> ma zdravlje je ok, samo sam iscprljen
<ivoks> vec sam na murteru :)
<ivoks> isao sam odmah poslije konfe
<igustin> ivoks: možda bi ti bilo bolje da si odmorio prije :P
<ivoks> ma imam goste u kuci, pa sam se morao vratiti
<ivoks> nadam se da ce i sugtra biti ok
<ivoks> sutra
<igustin> vjerujem, žao mi je što nećeš biti
<igustin> i žao mi je što nema radionica na tvoju temu, rado bi je pohodio ;)
<igustin> ali bit će još prilike
<mneorr> ljudi , moze pomoc vezano za SSD trim? ne mogu ga nikako aktivirati na 11.04 :(
<igustin> mneorr: sorry
<ivoks> igustin: da, trebalo bit napraviti nesto o pacemakeru, a ne o novostima :)
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> fora je ovaj yakuake terminal...bas mi je fora
<calmpitbull> samo kliknes f12 i nema ga pa ga opet ima
<calmpitbull> dobor je ta stvar...yakuake
<calmpitbull> lala
<calmpitbull> jaja
<calmpitbull> radi
<calmpitbull> yakuake
<calmpitbull> kaj vama radi skype
<calmpitbull> dobra je fora sa ovim drop down terminalom
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, ti si danas na redu? :)
<Mmike> Cini se :)
<Mmike> ivoks, xen ili kvm?
<Mmike> eto mi cura nudi neku android app za domestic financials
<Mmike> i veli: "Ima i grafice koje ti tako volis"
<ivoks> Mmike: za sto?
<ivoks> (xen ili kvm)
<Mmike> ivoks, za testiranje novih custom-instanci debiana i/ili ubuntua
<ivoks> nisam htio Dobricu jucer podbadati previse, al Xen ce uskoro biti mergan, sto bi moglo oznaciti i kraj KVM-a :)
<ivoks> Mmike: za sad KVM
<ivoks> jednostavnije je
<ivoks> ali ako ti je samo za testiranje, mozda bi ti bilo lakse s virtualbox
<Mmike> novi paketi, dic 'cluster' postgresova, apachetova, haproxija, i tako to...
<Mmike> mislis? headless i to?
<ivoks> ne kuzim te
<ivoks> meni je headless kvm super...
<ivoks> za virtualbox ne znam
<ivoks> ma, KVM i bok :)
<Mmike> pa rekao si da je vbox jednostavniji
<Mmike> pa reko, mislis na headles vbox
<Mmike> jer imam server u nedodjiji i na njemu moram testirat
<ivoks> kvm
<ivoks> libvirt + kvm + vm-builder ili live helper = mrak
<igustin> Mmike: pa, za to bih ja na tvom mjestu radije vbox (da, u headlessuu, pogotovo ako je remote)
<jelly-home> vbox je 'gracka
<Mmike> ama
<igustin> jelly-home: ? ;) ne slažem se
<igustin> naravno, ovisi što ti treba, ali svakako nije igračka
<ivoks> ma je
<jelly-home> odustao sam od istog prije godinu-dvije
<ivoks> za desktop je super, bolji od KVM-a
<jelly-home> ak nemre vrtit bazicnu XP virtualku bez da je sjebe, forget it
<igustin> jelly-home: ? mo
<Mmike> jelly, ja vrtim XPeje i 7icu unutra k'o veliki
<jelly-home> koliko dugo
<Mmike> po par dana zna bit upaljeno
<igustin> jelly-home: ? možda bi trebao probati i malo recentnije verzije, vrtim dosta toga, bez ikakvih problema i crasheva
<ivoks> cevapi za dorucak nisu neka ideja...
<Mmike> onda freezam (ugasim) jer mi ponestane rama, pa upalim, pa radi dalje, i tako
<jelly-home> Mmike: 6-12 mjeseci?
<Mmike> pa ne :)
<Mmike> dva-tri dana najvise
<ivoks> dakle, igracka :)
<jelly-home> molim koliko dugo ga koristis
<igustin> Mmike: par dana? ja vrtim to u serverskoj headless produkciji mjesecima, neke žive već više od godine dana
<Mmike> e, da, fakat
<Mmike> ovaj neki server na kojem nesto programiram nekom liku je vbox headles
<Mmike> al' je debian unutra
<Mmike> jelly, a, koji je usecase da ti treba vbox sa xpjima 6-12 mjeseci stalno on lajn?
<jelly-home> mislim, koliko dugo ga koristis
<igustin> jelly-home: vjeruj mi - da si ikad ikoja skršila radi vboxa, više to ne bi koristio
<igustin> da se ikoja*
<jelly-home> igustin: e pa upravo to sam i ja rekao ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, brijem do verzije 2.nesto
<igustin> jelly-home: koju verziju si zadnju koristio?
<igustin> jelly-home: prije 2.0 je bilo dosta problema, ali kasnije, pogotovo od 3.x to stvarno dobro radi, po mom produkcijskom iskustvu
<ivoks> ne znam...
<jelly-home> tesko je reci ali mislim da nije bila 3.x
<ivoks> na desktopu koristim vbox, a na serverima kvm
<ivoks> zato sto mi je KVM nekako... super za server :)
<ivoks> naravno, s libvirtom
<jelly-home> na serverima koristim vSphere ;-)
<igustin> ne kažem da je vbox apsolutno najbolji izbor, ali da jest dobar i pouzdan - jest
<igustin> naravno, na serverima isključivo CLI/headless
<ivoks> Ova nagrada je jako vrijedna... Zato sto je.... Publika... Glasala
<ivoks> Tajci snimila povratnicku pjesmu!
<calmpitbull> glupost
<calmpitbull> kaj ce ji to
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ tu negdje se krije yo dawg fora, ali je ne mogu naci
<ivoks> ih, a ja jucer natocio
<Mmike> meni auto inace napravi oko 420-450 km po gradu
<Mmike> zimi zna i 390 ako imam puno kratkih voznjica
<Mmike> cca 33 litre benzina
<Mmike> medjutoa zadnjih mjesec dana radim oko 500-520 km po gradu
<Mmike> tifon dodao malo dinamita u benzin, valjda :0
<obruT> ja toliko radim biciklom :)
<Mmike> ok, necemo sad o tome :)
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<ivoks> tifon i ina sad imaju isto gorivo
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj? :)
<ivoks> sta kaj?
<Mmike> otkad je to 'sad'
<Mmike> i gdje si vidio/cuo/saznao taj info?
<ivoks> otkad je MOL vlasnik i INA-e i Tifona
<ivoks> pa Tifon vise ne kupuje u Italiji, vec od INA-e
<ivoks> a INA je preuzela i 'Class' brend
<Mmike> Od kad je to?
<ivoks> pa ima vec vise od dvije godine, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> Nda, onda nemaju sigurno isto gorivo :)
<Mmike> Nit po onome sto osjetim koliku kilometrazu napravim i kako mi se motor ponasa
<Mmike> Niti po onome sto mi na servisu kazu 
<ivoks> 2007.
<Mmike> Reko, mozda se u zadnjih mjesec-dva nesto promijenilo
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/mol-kupuje-cermakov-tifon-za-150-milijuna-eura/346417.aspx
<ivoks> cuj, ne bih znao
<ivoks> al da sam ja vlasnik i jednog i drugog sigurno ne bi Tifonu dozvolio da kupuje gorivo od konkurencije :)
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> imas brand koji je superultra dobar i publiku koja zeli platiti vise za kvalitetu
<Mmike> zasto bi to ubio?
<ivoks> pa oni su ubili dobar dio te publike kada su kupili tifon
<ivoks> to ti je kao kad je fiat kupio ferrari :)
<ivoks> ne znam, ja sam tifon prestao tociti prije 2-3 godine
<ivoks> do tad sam bio vjeran
<ivoks> ali onda mi se cinilo da se pokvario, a omv me odusevio
<Mmike> to je valjda onda izrazito subjektivno
<ivoks> sad sam na dizelu, pa se razlike ne osjete, a iz auta izvlacim maksimum s omv dizelom
<Mmike> ja, kad sam radio u grazu, pa sam svaki tjedan isao graz/nazad
<ivoks> kak puno idem gore-dole, odabrao sam jednu kompaniju i skupljam bodove :)
<Mmike> onda sam tocio omv/ina/tifon
<Mmike> i tifon je bio daleko najbolji
<Mmike> a omv daleko najlosiji
<Mmike> tj, malo losiji od ine, al' je ina bila jeftinija
<ivoks> ne znam, meni je ina bila tuzno losa
<ivoks> omv je bio ok
<Mmike> al' ja sam u grazu radio 2005te, tako da...
<calmpitbull> ma sve je to jedno te isto sranje
<calmpitbull> to si ti mislis kako je jedan bolji od drugog
<ivoks> a da, prije 5-6 godina je OMV bio shit
<ivoks> calmpitbull: pa ne bas
<ivoks> zna se da je Tifon kupovao gorivo u Italiji, INA je prodavala svoje, a OMV je tada uvozio iz Rumunjske
<calmpitbull> ma daj sve ti je sranje tu....idi van punit
<ivoks> jasno da je Tifon bio puno bolji
<ivoks> Tifon je kupovao od Shella i Agipa
<ivoks> ali OMV se odtad promijenio
<calmpitbull> a oni iz rumunjske
<ivoks> i onda sad dovoze sa zapada
<ivoks> bitne su rafinerije
<calmpitbull> meni je bitno da se bez frke odfuram iz a do b
<calmpitbull> a koji benzin imam pih
<calmpitbull> samo da je diesel
<ivoks> meni je bitno da od a do b bez frke dodjem nekoliko puta, a ne jednom
<ivoks> zato mi je bitno da motor sto dulje traje
<ivoks> vec sam na 190k
<calmpitbull> pa i meni
<calmpitbull> ja ti bas stavljam diesel sprint
<ivoks> mogao bi na jesen u obnovu
<calmpitbull> i ide ko ludo
<calmpitbull> i 
<calmpitbull> to je o
<ivoks> carnet mi dize tlak
<ivoks> spamaju me vec danima
<ivoks> za svaku domenu za koju sam naveden kao admin, posalju mail
<ivoks> ja tocim omv premium
<ivoks> al sad ima neko novo ime
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> ja ti idem na omv i punim diesel sprint a zimi diesel apline
 * obruT toci kokakolu i vodu, ide ko ludo
<calmpitbull> ide bolje sa koktom
<obruT> picem nase i vase mladosti
<ivoks> MaxxMotion se sad zove
<jelly-home> obruT: ide slabo otkad u kokakolu stavljaju HFCS umjesto secera
<obruT> koktu obicno pijem u sloveniji, cisto iz nostalgije :)
<jelly-home> "glukozno-fruktozni sirup"
<calmpitbull> e sada ima kokta lemon
<calmpitbull> isti okus druga etiketa
<ivoks> prethodni vlasnik je tocio na tifonu
<ivoks> morao sam dizne promijeniti nakon 150k
<calmpitbull> ja isto
<calmpitbull> a dok ti ne ide bosh pumpa je ok
<calmpitbull> ili erg ventil
<ivoks> sad cu zamijeniti spojku, malo ga usminkati i prodati za istu cijenu za koju sam ga kupio :)
<calmpitbull> kaj furas
<ivoks> modeo 2.2tdci
<ivoks> mondeo cak :)
<calmpitbull> vectra 2.2 dti
<ivoks> koliko to konja ima?
<calmpitbull> 289
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam
<calmpitbull> kupis
<calmpitbull> opel vectra c
<ivoks> sta je ruzan iznutra :)
<calmpitbull> moj je elegance...ima sve osim gps
<calmpitbull> mahagnomi i te furke
<calmpitbull> rofl
<ivoks> 125 konja
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> zasto tako veliki motor za tako malu snagu
<calmpitbull> dosta 
<calmpitbull> stari moj
<calmpitbull> vuce bolje od mondea
<ivoks> ma je dosta...
<ivoks> mislis? :)
<calmpitbull> znam
<ivoks> pa ovaj mondeo ima 155 konja
<ivoks> 8s do 100
<calmpitbull> jos se cuje kad mjenjam brzine.....onaj ksssssss
<ivoks> to je turbina :D
<calmpitbull> ko brzi i zestoki
<calmpitbull> 6.7 do 100
<ivoks> je da, vectra od 125 konja 6,7 do 100 :)
<calmpitbull> pa kazem ti
<ivoks> mozda 16,7 :D
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> prije
<calmpitbull> a kaj ce ti ti
<calmpitbull> to
<Mmike> Kaj?
<calmpitbull> ides lezeris....zato i imas diesel
<Mmike> Fiat Punto, 1.4, benzin, turbo, 140 KS, ne ide ispod 6 sekundi do 100 :)
<ivoks> pa to ne znaci da ti ne treba snaga
<calmpitbull> ma kad trebam povuce vjeruj
<ivoks> joj, ne znas ti sto znaci povuci :D
<Mmike> povuce i moja mazda, na nizbdrici s vjetrom u ledja :)
<ivoks> da ide, ide... al da povuce, ne :)
<Mmike> e, jel' netko od vas vozio - trabanta? :)
<calmpitbull> a ja sam ti ionak tempomat covjek...130 km/h, klick i odmaras oci
<Mmike> dvotaktni motor
<Mmike> kak je to islo, deca draga :)
 * Mmike se ne sali sad
<calmpitbull> isto kao apn6
<Mmike> eh, nisam nikad motor vozio, osim 'das mi krug'
<calmpitbull> ili apn6-s
<ivoks> mene zivcira sto na tempomatu ne mogu namjestiti nekoliko brzina
<calmpitbull> apn6---automatsko paljenje nogom 6 puta
<ivoks> ova tipka za tunele, ova za radove, ova za normalni autoput, ova za njemacku
<calmpitbull> ivoks: zato, pa kaj nije dovoljno 130 i to je to a kada treba klik klik i ides sporije i to je to
<calmpitbull> smireno
<ivoks> pa nije, nikad ne vozim 130
<Mmike> opasan si, daklem
<Mmike> po sebe, i po druge
<ivoks> ne, vozim prema propisima, ali ne 130 :)
<calmpitbull> on ide 90 jer mu auto ne vuce
<Mmike> aha, vozis ispod 130 :)
<ivoks> propisi su jasni i kazu da 154 nije kaznjivo :)
<tparcina> Kako restartati sambu na ubuntu 10.10?
<tparcina> sudo restart smbd  => restart: Unknown job: smbd
<ivoks> restart smb
<tparcina> sudo service smbd restart => smbd: unrecognized service
<ivoks> ili smbd
<tparcina> u /etc/init.d/ nemam sambu ni smbd :(
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne bas :) kaznjivo je sve preko 130, samo ima puno vecih debila koji se voze 200 pa onda ovi do cca 160 nisu zanimljivi :)
<ivoks> ja sam ti rekao, a ti sad nastavi nabrajati... :)
<tparcina> restart smb => restart: Unknown job: smb
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nije
<Mmike> ivoks, da, je :)
<ivoks> 10:42 < ivoks> ili smbd
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nije
<Mmike> btw, pri 160 km/h predjes skoro 50m u sekundi - to je jebacki brzo
<ivoks> prva kazna, od 500kn, je za 11km/h brze
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, onda nije :)
<tparcina> ivoks: restart smbd => restart: Unknown job: smbd
<ivoks> onda dodas 10% greske
<ivoks> i to je 154 :)
<Mmike> do 160 u 95% situacija te nitko nece dirati
<ivoks> 140 + 14
<Mmike> preko toga vjerojatno hoce, al' bas ako imas peh
<Mmike> u praksi, jel
<ivoks> jucer sam stisnuo 230
<ivoks> e sad... jel to bilo 230 ili 215, ne znam...
<Mmike> ja bih ti vozacku uzeo odmah za to :)
<Mmike> al' to sam samo ja
<ivoks> pa i budu po novom zakonu
<ivoks> nije da se vozim toliko, samo ga malo ispusem
<drj_cro> tparcina: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ivoks> tparcina: onda nemas sambu instaliranu
<tparcina> drj_cro: Nemam sambu ni smb ni smbd u /etc/init.d/ :(
<tparcina> ivoks: Kako onda vidim sherana Win računala?
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj nisi jos na dorsima?
<Mmike> drj_cro, necu biti prije pol 1
<ivoks> tparcina: pa za to ti ne treba samba... samba je da *ti* sheras
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh za ne preveliku paru otic na grobnik kad je 'open days', pa ispuhuj koliko te volja
<tparcina> A preko čega vidim sherana win računala?
<Mmike> nisi svjestan koliko si opasan kad se vozis preko 150 po autoputu
<ivoks> Mmike: svjestan sam
<Mmike> pa ocito nisi, kad se vozis toliko
<ivoks> Mmike: A1 je prazan u ovo doba godine
<Mmike> to ne znaci da nisi opasan :)
<Mmike> opasan si i na grobniku
<ivoks> mozes se voziti 10minuta a da nitko ne prodje
<Mmike> al' si tamo svjesno otisao i svi koji su tamo su svjesno otisli
<Mmike> bit opasni :)
<Mmike> frend je sa cca 120 na sat pogodio kravu na autoputu  prema slavonskom brodu
<Mmike> noc, nigdje nikog
<calmpitbull> i 
<tparcina> Flodate mi kanal, nitko neće primjetiti moja pitanja :(
<Mmike> nist, ubio si auto, skoro ubio sebe
<calmpitbull> a krava
<Mmike> tparcina, sorry :)
<Mmike> ja prestajem :)
<drj_cro> tparcina: ne moras imat sambu(kao servis instalirano) da u ubuntu vidis serane foldere
<Mmike> calmpitbull, odsetala :)
<ivoks> Mmike: za to mozes tuziti HAC
<calmpitbull> Mmike: to te ja pitam
 * Mmike prestaje
<tparcina> drj_cro: A koji je to servis? Gdje konfiguriram koji Workgrup da mi prikaže?
<calmpitbull> kak napravis to foru sa *Mmike
<drj_cro> Mmike: kava onda poslje na feru
<ivoks> jebo ih workgroupi u windowsima
<Mmike> calmpitbull, napises: /me je konj
<ivoks> zasto ljudi misle da ta rijec ista znaci?
<ivoks> bas nista.
 * calmpitbull je jack
<Mmike> drj_cro, moze, stodane :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, kako ne? fino ti grupira kompjutere u windows exploreru :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> ako pogodis zivotinju na autoputu, stanes na prvoj policiji i podignes tuzbu protiv HAC-a
<tparcina> ivoks: Pa prikazuje mi računala samo koja su u WORKGROUP, a ja bi htio da mi prikazuje računala iz jedne druge workgrupe.
<ivoks> isto vrijedi i za balvane i ostale gluposti
<tparcina> Mislio sam da se to radi u Sambi, ali ste me uvjerili da nije kroz sambu (i da ju ja nemam ni instaliranu).
<ivoks>  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tparcina> Na koji onda način Ubuntu vidi ta win računala? Gdje mu je podešeno da prikazuje ona iz WORKGROUP?
<ivoks> a ne ne... ti si pitao kako se restarta samba
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, vozis se 200, pogodis balvan, ili naletis na sljunak koji je sleper ispred tebe sasuo po cesti, pogines, i tuzis sve u 16
<ivoks> pa ne vozis 200
<Mmike> osim tih 10 minuta da 'propuses auto' kad nema nikog :)
<tparcina> ivoks: Editirao sam tu datoteku, samo sad trebam restartati sambu.
<SilverSpace> opet ovo kvazi vozaci :)
<Mmike> o, Nelson Lauda :) 
<ivoks> tparcina: zasto mislis da trebas restartat sambu?
<tparcina> u /etc/init.d/ nemam ni sambu ni smb ni smbd.
<Mmike> Nadima: Nikki Piquet :)
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim, mozda mi svi pricamo turski ovdje
<ivoks> ali ostalo mi je u sjecanju da je 'samba' servis kojim ti sheras
<SilverSpace> japanski :)
<drj_cro> tparcina: nautilus ti to hendla(ako se ne varam)
<tparcina> ivoks: Nego koji servis čita /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<tparcina> drj_cro: Onda trebam restartati Nautilus?
<ivoks> tparcina: ti si sebi u glavi nesto iskonstruirao i ne zelis pustiti tu logiku
<ivoks> opet brijes da je rijec o nekom servisu
<ivoks> i onda kada pitas 'koji servis čita /etc/samba/smb.conf', jedini ispravan odgovor je - samba
<tparcina> ivoks: Pa dobro, reci mi kako to treba riješiti.
<ivoks> ali, pravo pitanje je 'sto cita /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<ivoks> a ne koji servis
<ivoks> samo jedan servis, ali i jedan library
<SilverSpace> Sambaは、古い民族音楽のモチーフのリソースを持っている典型的なブラジルダンスです。
<ivoks> libsamba ili libsmb, kojeg koriste svi ostali programi
<ivoks> kuzis?
<ivoks> joj, idem radit
<tparcina> ivoks: I što da uradim da mi Nautilus widi računala iz workgrupe koja je konfigurirana u /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne psuj!
<drj_cro> tparcina: instaliraj sambu :)
<drj_cro> il kucaj gconf-editor i nadi di su mu def postavke
<tparcina> drj_cro: Ako je ono što govori ivoks točno, onda mi ne treba samba.
<ivoks> The Windows networking workgroup or domain that the user is part of. In order for a new workgroup to fully take effect the user may need to log out and log back in.
<ivoks>  /system/smb/workgroup
<ivoks> vlasnik kljuca: 
<ivoks> gnome-vfs
<drj_cro> ne treba.posto nautilus koristi libove.pa moras nac u nautilusu postavke
<ivoks> ^
<ivoks> gconfi-editor
<ivoks> gconf 
<tparcina> ivoks: drj_cro: Editirao sam u gconf-editoru i proradilo je bez resetiranja.
<tparcina> Hvala na pomoći!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne psujem ucim Japanski 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace bi tako rado u *Japan* na godinu dana :)
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: kaj mislis udomit neku japanku?
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta, rado bi svijetlio u mraku ? :)
<drj_cro> cuh da ima jeftinog zemljista tamo oko reaktora
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: :) a cuj nikad se nezna
<SilverSpace> obruT: japanka koja svjetli u mraku uh to bi bilo dobro :)
<obruT> i picajzle koje svijetle :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> obruT: bar ih je lakse nac i pocesat :)
<drj_cro> samo ugasis svjetlo :)
<drj_cro> igustin: ocel biti gdje za skinut predavanja sa dorsa?
<jelly> i cluca isto
<SilverSpace> a acDcd
<ivoks> I M Majic
<ivoks> svi ju zovu 'aj em medzik'
<SilverSpace> kakva je to sad carnet revizija ?? 
<drj_cro> dave carnetovci
<ivoks> poslali su mi stotinu mailova
<igustin> drj_cro: misliš prezentacije ili video?
<drj_cro> igustin: oboje?
<igustin> trenutno još ne znamo kada, moguće s nekim odmakom
<drj_cro> al prezentacija ima 2-3 sto bash htio imat jel su dobre
<igustin> recimo kao za DC2008 -> http://videolectures.net/dc08_zagreb/
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: kaj su dobili novog sefa pa sad kao nesto rade
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> al dobro mi doslo da za neke domene sto sam prijavljivao na privatni mail da to maknu
<ivoks> pa valjda ce biti prilicno kasnije
<ivoks> inace, koji je smisao doci na konfu ako ce sve biti online kroz par dana?
<SilverSpace> http://goo.gl/139WP
<drj_cro> pa kad si ivoks bio tak brzo ispricao pa da te pustim na reply usporeni :)
<ivoks> nemam pojma koliko je trajalo
<ivoks> al zanimljivo je jucer bilo vidjeti da i zend ima CCA
<ivoks> i mozilla
<ivoks> i FSF
<drj_cro> umire mi bat na mobu...pozz
<ivoks> ne znam zasto je takav problem kada to i canonical ima
<ivoks> i cermak je pravomocno slobodan
<Mmike> fali mi bar 10 minuta :)
<ivoks> Dok ja zaslužujem medijsku pažnju i kritike, moja obitelj ne zaslužuje
<calmpitbull> yakuake terminal = rules
<ivoks> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/17/computing-opensource
<SilverSpace> Srpska voditeljica Novi Sad prevela kao 'New Now'
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: bezveze
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: za irssi je dusu dal
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: radije reci kak se racuna binary complement, jer svi govore drugcije
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> kaj toga nema na netu
<calmpitbull> ima al kaj ja znam
<calmpitbull> ja radim kak je na netu al skvadra prica da nije tak
<calmpitbull> budem vidio u petak...:)
<SilverSpace> nisam primjetio da je Bug ista popratio da se odrzava DORS/CLUC 
<ivoks> mreza to radi
<ivoks> navodno je bilo spomenuto na kapital network
<SilverSpace> ovaj mireo fakat ima dobro iscrtanu kartu za hr
<igustin> bio Zec, bit će report u Bugu/Mreži
<SilverSpace> malo su mi ti cudni u bug uuu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat dobar ovaj ZDbox app
<ivoks> Paul Sladen: "Ubuntu Font Family"
<ivoks> hahaha
<igustin> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> pa nis, iznenadjuje da je i on tamo
<igustin> i mene
<igustin> pogotovo njegov sklopivi bicikl kojeg nosi sa sobom ;)
<igustin> "trebaš taxi?"
<igustin> "ne hvala, imam folding bike"
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> hehe da
<ivoks> zanimljiv lik
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ekscentrik
<jelly> hello? Bilo tko tko radi nesto za f/oss je ekscentrik
<ivoks> ma vidjao sam ja svakakve
<ivoks> postoje ludi i ekscentrici
<ivoks> sladen nije lud, hiperinteligentan je
<ivoks> al, ono... brijem da je biciklom dosao iz londona u budimpestu :)
<jelly> jedno ne iskljucuje drugo
<jelly> a ja mislio da su likovi koji planiraju autom iz UK na DebConf cudaci
<ivoks> znam da je iz budimpeste otisao u cetvrtak... mozda je pedalirao do zagreba
<ivoks> svi smo mi trknuti
<jelly> moze bit... koliko je to km
<ivoks> ~350
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da on putuje vlakom, ne avionom
<SilverSpace> malo unity unio pomutnju :) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ1Mw
<jelly> (walking) Route 7: 3 days 2 hours 366km
<ivoks> pa svatko radi sto zeli
<SilverSpace> di je granica izmedu genijalca i ludaka
<ivoks> novi korisnici koji dolaze do unitya brzo otkrivaju prednosti
<ivoks> oni koji su koristili gnome2, brzo se zbune
<ivoks> gnome2 je vrlo vrlo mouse centric
<jelly> jednom kad sam naucio UI, _ne zelim_ da se mijenja
<ivoks> a unity je vrlo vrlo keyboard centric
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je krivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne, to jedino ima smisla ako koristis racunalo za radit nesto korisno, umjesto za isprobavati nove UIje
<jelly> ubuntu stalno eksperimentira neki kurac, i Gnome isto
<SilverSpace> di bi nas takvo misljenje doveloo jos bi bili u kamenom dobu
<ivoks> ni meni se velike promjene u UI-u ne svidjaju, ali unity mi je bas sjeo
<calmpitbull> meni je bas dobar
<jelly> SilverSpace: gradualne izmjene i backward compatibility
<ivoks> evo, sad sam na ovom virtualnom desktopu
<calmpitbull> ivoks: meni je unity bas dobar kada se naviknes na njega
<ivoks> i ne sjecam se koji je tocno, i na kojem se tocno nalazi chrome
<ivoks> ali ni ne moram trositi energiju na to
<SilverSpace> i meni unity sjeo super bez obzira kaj jos ponekada pokazuje svoje musice
<ivoks> win+2 je focus na chrome, uvijek i svugdje
<jelly> SilverSpace: recimo, koji god wm/de koristim, zelim imati 2d grid virtualnih desktopa, i tocno znam na kojem desktopu stoje koje aplikacije
<jelly> i Ctrl+Alt+Cursor za switchati
<ivoks> zasto to pamtiti?
<ivoks> zasto zelis pamtiti gdje se nalazi aplikacija?
<calmpitbull> pa da
<jelly> ne pamtim, sve je vec u mehanickoj memoriji
<ivoks> kladim se s tobom da nije
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa sve se to da namjestiti
<ivoks> i da ti se desi da se tu i tamo zaletis na krivi desktop
<ivoks> i normalno je da se to desava
<calmpitbull> zasto nije dobro da ides root na irssi
<ivoks> jer ako postoji rupa u irssiu, netko ti moze doci do root accounta
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: a zasto bi bio root
<calmpitbull> ma ne samo pitam
<ivoks> jedino sto mi je bolje od app-based-tasking je dash
<ivoks> ne moram primati mis, traziti po izborniku
<ivoks> to me tak zivcira :)
<SilverSpace> da dash je zakon
<ivoks> bio primjer jucer
<ivoks> dobrica skinuo prezentaciju s neta
<ivoks> i ne zna gdje se spremio file
<ivoks> cak i da je znao (~/Preuzimanja), opet bi morao klikati/browsati/stogod do tamo
<ivoks> win+f
<jelly> $DEITY, netko je preveo ~/Download/ ??
<ivoks> i gle, prvi na popisu :)
<SilverSpace> dash je malo i zajeban 
<ivoks> da, preveli smo
<jelly> jel mozda fdo definirao standard za download direktorij da se moze saznati koji je?
<jelly> i da radi u svakom DE isto?
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly> gdje to radi onda?
<SilverSpace> ako imas neke nepocudne slike 
<ivoks> fdo puno toga nije definirao
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gdje radi sto?
<jelly> ~/Preuzimanja
<ivoks> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<ivoks> firefox, chrome....
<jelly> sam reko da je negdje definirano ;-)
<jelly> još malo pa će linux desktopi imati skoro sve Win95 fičure ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> a kaj ti fali
<jelly> calmpitbull: detektor ironije
<jelly> idem odma vidit ima li strings `which opera` XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR
<calmpitbull> to ti je /etc/iron.deb i onda sh iron_detect_1182
<ivoks> kod linux desktopa ima previse ljudi koji imaju nesto za reci
<ivoks> sto je jos gore, svi ostali misle da ih treba saslusati :)
<ivoks> i onda dok se svi izredaju i dogovori se neki standard, prodje 5-6 godina
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a nitko od njih se u biti i ne bavi desktopom :)
<SilverSpace> ti si diktator
<ivoks> ne, nisam, ali...
<ivoks> demokracija je sranje :)
<jelly> ili se posvade zbog gluposti
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> priroda se ne temelji na demokraciji i zato uspijeva
<ivoks> jaci vladaju, slabiji izumiru
<jelly> bio je krasan primjer prije par mjeseci sa onim libraryjem za notifikacije
<ivoks> imas primjera koliko hoces
<ivoks> kako forsirati da open source projekt postuje neka nacela?
<ivoks> kako natjerati gnome i kde da postuju fdo kojeg su prakticki sami organizirali
<SilverSpace> trebao bi printer nosit na servis xerox jel zna tko di 
<ivoks> baba fakat ide u irsku
<ivoks> new now :)
<ivoks> novi sad = new now
<ivoks> :DD:DD:D:D:D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi ti nabavio solarni punjac
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> gledam ove kineze stancaju sve u sesnajst http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/search.do?searchkey=T8585+4.3+inch&catalog=013#DCP013-L1-04
<dodobas> Mmike: is in tha haus...
<dodobas> cak je dosao na vrijeme
<SilverSpace> moze to on kad hoce :)
<igustin> ;)
<ivoks> jel melje?
<obruT> dodobas: daj ga pitaj za active-active cluster :)
<obruT> odnosno master-master replikaciju :)
<ivoks> pitaj ga je li slagao mysql s pacemakerom?
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> :P
<igustin> zlobnici ;)
<ivoks> zasto
<dodobas> vec he zavrsio, satnica je pomaknuta
<ivoks> pa to je super kombinacija
<obruT> eh
<igustin> obruT: ti šuti, trebao si imati nešto svoje :P
<igustin> ivoks: "melje" :D
<ivoks> mater carnetu
<ivoks> dobio sam 100 mailova danas
<igustin> nije još počeo, za ~10 min
<ivoks> ja bi ga pitao je li bolje sloziti mysql master-slave replikaciju ili master-slave s drbdom/SAN-om
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> za fail over scenarij
<dodobas> ja bih slozio neki proxy rewrite i sve spremao u pravu bazu... tipa oracle 
<dodobas> :P
<ivoks> al zaboravljas da su to dani otvorenih sustava
<obruT> jel ima tko postgres 9 u produkciji ?
<igustin> ivoks: :)
<dodobas> hmm, does ubuntu ship with pg90
<dodobas> NO
<igustin> obruT: Mmike?
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> osim njega eventualno :) 
<dodobas> ja radim developoment, na 9.0
<obruT> pa mi imamo oracle clustere u firmi, postgrese za manje baze, ali razmisljam da za jedan jaci projekt dignem postgres cluster
<dodobas> ali... nije bas neka produkcija, ovisim o posgisu
<obruT> ja imam na dosta produkcijskih sustava postgres, ali nisu toliko kriticni, kraci downtime nije toliko kritican
<dodobas> Mmike ide live...
<ivoks> valjda ce biti duze od mene
<ivoks> jel se bar obukao kak spada? :)
<ivoks> i obrijao
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> pa nije gol... i ulastio je ćelu...
<obruT> ne znas sto vise sjaji, ćela ili cipele :)
<dodobas> starke su se uvijek sjajile
<igustin> Mmike rocks ;)
<igustin> ivoks: obrijao je samo glavu, bradu nije, za ostalo ne želim znati ;)
<obruT> tko zna, mozda ces saznati veceras :)
<igustin> neću, sigurno
<igustin> omg, koji evil sam postao, već je par puta spomenuo mogućnost gubitka ruku/nogu zbog prekoračenja vremena :-/
<igustin> Mmike za 5+ ;)
<darkwood> ddan, slijedi pitanje:
<darkwood> imam transmisiju i zelim ju updejtat, kako da manualno upgrejdam samo transmisiju, jer kad ukucam apt-get upgrade transmission on mi zeli povuc sv i svasta
<ivoks> apt-get install transmission
<darkwood> transmission-daemon is already the newest version.
<darkwood> hmm, da je bar tako :/
<ivoks> pa tako je
<darkwood> kako se pogleda koji je najnoviji repo za distru
<SilverSpace> u cemu je tu problem
<darkwood> ivoks, na 2 boxa imam ubuntu na jednom je transmission 2.x a na drugom 1.9x :/
<ivoks> dobro, i
<darkwood> kad zelim da updejta na najnoviji mi kaze da je najnoviji a nije
<ivoks> na jednom imas jednu verziju, a na drugom imas drugu verziju ubuntua
<SilverSpace> darkwood: ako hoces najnoviju trazi ppa
<SilverSpace> nnp. https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<calmpitbull> kaj ste procitali zakon koji ce doc....da ce moc policija tajno uci u stan samo ako downloadas stvari koje ne smijes
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: joj kaj ste poludili
<calmpitbull> zas
<SilverSpace> citate novinarske natpise
<SilverSpace> senzacija
<calmpitbull> ma cuj
<darkwood> ma kako ce oni znat koje stvari dl-am kad skidam sa sftp-a?
<calmpitbull> procital sam clanak
<darkwood> jel mogu snjofat ssl?
<obruT> policija ce ti moci tajno uci u stan i popusit ti kitu, a da to ni ne skuzis
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<darkwood> tj, sta sve vidi nas isp?
<SilverSpace> obruT: policajke imaju slobodan ulaz kod mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<darkwood> jel se recimo vidi ako se spojim na neku masinu, pa dignem ssl tunnel i dalje operiram
<darkwood> ove dalje oni nebi smijeli vidjet
<SilverSpace> darkwood: i ti pricas gluposti
<darkwood> pa pitam, sta sve vidi isp
<SilverSpace> darkwood: sve
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislim da s policajkama nije fora u slucaju "popusit ti kitu, a da to ni ne skuzis" :)
<obruT> jer cemu, ako ne skuzis :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> sve?
<SilverSpace> zato  i kazem slobodni ulaz
<darkwood> koja je svrha ssl-a?
<SilverSpace> netrebaju tajno
<SilverSpace> ssl nema veze sa tim o cemu ti pricas
<darkwood> ok, ja sam na masini recimo box1 i tu murija gleda tko se spaja
<calmpitbull> bas su decki pricali na backtrack channelu da su radili war drive pa dodje policija....kaj imas to....on otvori laptop, gore laufa terminal...policajac: aha dobro mozete ic
<obruT> darkwood: postje dva problema kod toga, ako je odredisni server piratski server i sluzi samo tome, vec te moze netko zajebavat da skidas stvari s ilegalnog servera, bez obzira sto ne znaju sta skidas.... s druge strane ako ti ne mozes verificirati da je odredisni server tocno taj, mogu napraviti MITM attack i tako tocno znati sto radis
<darkwood> znaci ISP gleda tko koristi port 22
<SilverSpace> trag uvjek ostaje od tebe ma kako se ti zastitio
<darkwood> SilverSpace
<calmpitbull> bas su decki pricali na backtrack channelu da su radili war drive pa dodje policija....kaj imas to....on otvori laptop, gore laufa terminal...policajac: aha dobro mozete ic
<darkwood> znaci imamo box1 koje prati murija
<darkwood> ja se spojim na box2 pa onda na box1
<darkwood> i kak ce oni vidjet tko se spaja na box1, mogu pitat samo nase ISP-ove
<calmpitbull> ma najbolje uzet wep od susjeda....nek on nadrapa
<SilverSpace> darkwood: prate trag 
<calmpitbull> onda kada ga murja odfura ga prek balkona pitas kaj je bilo
<ivoks> darkwood: brkas sadrzaj i promet
<darkwood> kak mislis trag
<ivoks> promet se uvijek vidi, sadrzaj ne
<calmpitbull> promet=kam se spajas?
<darkwood> ako se ja spojim na box2 , isp vidi promet prema tome
<darkwood> ali nemre vidjet sa tog boxa gdje se dalje spajam
<ivoks> al moze ISP od tog stroja
<ivoks> mislis da su institucije reda toliko blesave
<darkwood> da, bas ce swedska dat logove nasoj muriji :D
<ivoks> interpol, cert...
<ivoks> previse filmova gledas
<darkwood> piratebay.org torrentleech.org
<darkwood> ne kuzim kako onda vise nisu down ako je to samo tak jednostavno
<darkwood> mislim, luxemburg ima svoje zakone i bas njih briga za karamarka u HR
<SilverSpace> sad pak pricas o trecoj stvari
<ivoks> darkwood: je li postoje izrucenja drzavljana?
<ivoks> darkwood: je li postoji interpol?
<darkwood> mislim osobno sam bito jednog admina u americi, i reko je da jedino drukaju ako je stvar home land security
<ivoks> darkwood: ako to sve postoji, mislis da se do sad nisu sjetili napraviti takvo sto po pitanju informatike?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: znaci moguce je da ti pokucaju na vrata kazes
<ivoks> darkwood: ne odlucuje vlasnik servera kada ce se njega nesto pitati, vec onaj koji pita
<ivoks> darkwood: a onaj koji pita podlijeze zakonima zemlje u kojoj se nalazi
<ivoks> a medju tim zakonima je i medjunarodna suradnja za suzbijanje kriminala
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ta mogucnost uvjek postoji
<calmpitbull> pa do sada nije
<ivoks> pa policije suradjuju oko takvih stvari
<ivoks> calmpitbull: je
<calmpitbull> jer nije bilo ilegalno skidat vec dilat
<darkwood> ivoks: ok, recimo u luxemburgu je skidanje torrenta legalno
<ivoks> jos '90. su ljudima kucali na vrata
<ivoks> skidanje torrenta je svugdje legalno
<darkwood> i sad, koja murija moze njih zaustavit?
<calmpitbull> a ne dilanje
<darkwood> calmpitbull, kak mislis dilanje?
<ivoks> decki, kaj ste vi mutavi ili kaj?
<darkwood> pa opcenito zasto zatvaraju trackere kad ionak se ne nalazi sadrzaj na trackeru :D
<calmpitbull> mislim dilanje softvera
<ivoks> torrent je servis koji se koristi za distributivno dijeljenje informacija
<ivoks> koristenje torrenta samo po sebi nije ilegalno
<SilverSpace> i u nasem zakonu mozes za svoje potrebe ali ne smijes dilati to je reko i glasnogovornik policije
<ivoks> ilegalno je raspacavanje copyright materijala
<calmpitbull> ok cekaj malo
<ivoks> a copyright je medjunarodno pravo
<ivoks> sve clanice UN-a mu podlijezu
<calmpitbull> znaci jos uvijek mogu dl-at al ne smijem dilat
<darkwood> ivoks, ok
<ivoks> tko je to rekao?
<calmpitbull> to je pitanje
<ivoks> calmpitbull: mozes i skidat i distribuirati ubuntu torrent, gdje je problem?
<darkwood> znaci, recimo otvorim torrent tracker, i nisam ja kriv kao vlasnik nego useri koji uploadaju?
<ivoks> ali windows ne mozes
<calmpitbull> ivoks: je al kaj ce ti to
<darkwood> jer ja ne odgovram za postupke usera
<ivoks> malo ste blesavi ako mislite da je torrent napravljen za distribuiranje ilegalnog sadrzaja
<darkwood> evo jos jedna stvar
<calmpitbull> pa znamo da nije
<ivoks> postojao je puno prije nego su ga otkrili ljudi koji distribuiraju zasticeni materijal
<calmpitbull> naravno
<SilverSpace> ne mogu naci sad izjavu glasnogovornika
<darkwood> zasto gase warez forume, kad se tamo nista ne nalaze, vec samo linkovi na rapidshare itd...
<ivoks> uopce nije bitno je li torrent ili golub pismonosa
<ivoks> copyright je copyright
<darkwood> to je sve dvosmisleno napravljeno
<calmpitbull> sazetak: smijem downat al ne prodavat
<ivoks> krsenje copyrighta se kaznjava
<ivoks> ne koristenje torrenta
<ivoks> vec krsenje copyrighta
<ivoks> shvacate?
<darkwood> pa da, ali ga ne krsi vlasnik foruma nego useri koji su to stavili
<ivoks> copyright uredjuje UN
<darkwood> sta nije?
<ivoks> to ovisi o tumacenju zakona, to ces morati dokazati na sudu
<ivoks> a s druge strane ce biti multimilijarderska kompanija
<calmpitbull> a tko krsi copyeright lik koji stavlja gore ili onaj koji skida
<ivoks> oboje
<ivoks> jer onaj koji skida svjesno krsi copyright
<ivoks> nije prevaren
<calmpitbull> pa nigdje ne pise copyright
<ivoks> pise
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/news/policija-nece-imati-vece-ovlasti-i-nece-masovno-prisluskivati-221072
<calmpitbull> ne ne pise
<ivoks> pise
<calmpitbull> ne ne pise
<calmpitbull> pokazi jedan torrent gdje pise
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> ne mogu zakljuciti drugo nego da si blesav :)
<SilverSpace> ali nije to di spominje download
<calmpitbull> ivoks: nije to...nego se pripremam za sud
<ivoks> torrent nije predmet krsenja zakona
<ivoks> 'ne pise na torrentu'
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> pise u materijalu kojeg skidas
<ivoks> pise u licenci softvera
<ivoks> pise na pocetku filma
<calmpitbull> eee start moj ne pise
<calmpitbull> pametni rusi to brisu 
<SilverSpace> torrent nije nosioc tog faila neko samo podataka o tom failu
<calmpitbull> ma znam ja upotrebljavam torrent=skinuti file
<obruT> evo ja sam skinuo deep_throat.avi, a mislio da je to opensource softver, jesam li kriv ?
<calmpitbull> kak sam i prije rekao.....na zalost ce nadrapat susjedi
<calmpitbull> nisi
<calmpitbull> nikada
<ivoks> obruT: nisi ako ga obrises
<calmpitbull> ako dodje policajka pitaj ako zeli vidjet kaj si skinuo, i da mozda moze i ona kaj skinut
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/glasnogovornik-mup-a-krunoslav-borovec--necemo-prisluskivati-gradane/946478/
<SilverSpace> evo te izjave
<ivoks> nikada se ne tuzi, vec se prvo upozorava korisnika da je prekrsio copyright
<ivoks> carnet ti da dvije prilike
<ivoks> treci put kada to napravis, ubije ti account
<calmpitbull> ti to znas iz iskustv
<ivoks> pa odrzavam razne sustave unutar carnet mreze
<darkwood> evo ivoks
<darkwood> to stoji za torrente, ali kod sftp-a ne salju upozorenja :D
<darkwood> ocito neznaju da ljudi koriste sboxeve
<SilverSpace> eto sad znaju :)
<ivoks> jos jedan mutavi
<dodobas> da....
<ivoks> jesam rekao da tu nije rijec o torrentu
<SilverSpace> joj
<ivoks> ajmo zabrijati da se radi o golubu pismonosi
<ivoks> nije uopce bitno na koji nacin se prenosi ukradeni materijal
<calmpitbull> ivoks: daj adresu da ti posaljem nesto za smirenje
<ivoks> vec je ukradeni materijal ono sto je predmet tuzbe i gonjenja
<darkwood> ma sta je uopce taj carnet nabrijan na to
<ivoks> ne torrent file
<darkwood> mi hrvati uvijek moramo biti napredni
<ivoks> vec sadrzaj
<SilverSpace> Posebne se radnje ne mogu provoditi protiv osoba koje to čine za vlastite potrebe jer je u cijeni svih elektroničkih medija uključena i naknada za zaštitu autorskih prava tako da se snimanje i reprodukcija za vlastite potrebe ne smatra kaznenim djelom - naglasio je Borovec.
<darkwood> a velim ti
<darkwood> skidam illegalan sadrzaj koristeci CARNET :D
<darkwood> ali sniffaju torrente, FTP NE
<darkwood> to ti pricam
<darkwood> jer mamlazi gledaju public trackere pa salji poruke
<darkwood> ako skidas sa private nikom nista
<ivoks> FTP je puno lakse snifati nego torrent
<darkwood> eto,
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: pa to sam htio cut...sada mogu dalje prevodit
<darkwood> onda oni valjda zele tezim nacinom
<ivoks> i salju upozorenja i za FTP
<ivoks> i za mail, i za ftp, i za http, i torrent, i svsta sto ti jos ne znas
<darkwood> cudno
<SilverSpace> Borovec se osvrnuo i na navode o prisluškivanju u slučaju sumnje u prekršaje poput ilegalnog skidanja i reproduciranja glazbe ili filmova s interneta
<darkwood> jer salju uvijek za public trackere
<darkwood> privatne ne
<ivoks> cudno?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kak da vidim tko mi gleda sve to
<ivoks> mislis da je to neka znanost?
<SilverSpace> ono je prije odgovor
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kak da vidim tko mi gleda sve to
<ivoks> pa imas u svakoj distribuciji nesto sto se zove ntop
<ivoks> sve sam radi
<SilverSpace> e sad kaj to znaci 
<ivoks> samo ti napise ime filea koji se prebacivao
<calmpitbull> ntop
<ivoks> mogu gledati svi koji su izmedju tebe i racunala na koji se spajas
<ivoks> ako si na t-comu, to je jako puno ljudi :)
<dodobas> zati ja torrentiram samo preko TORa
<dodobas> :D
<calmpitbull> to je kao mitm attack il sto? mislim tako nesto
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ni to nije sasvim sigurno
<calmpitbull> pa nista nije sigurno osim ne skidanja
<dodobas> a mislim, nije sigurno... ugasi stuju
<dodobas> *struju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> iscupaj zice
 * calmpitbull cupa zice
<SilverSpace> i iskopaj kanal okolo kuce
<calmpitbull> vec jesam
<calmpitbull> to je prvo
<calmpitbull> ima i benzina unutra
<darkwood> ivoks, velis sadrzaj mogu vidjet i ako ides preko sftp-a?
<SilverSpace> jes ga napunio vodom
<calmpitbull> ima i benzina unutra
<calmpitbull> kada ulete zapalim
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> koja je svrha ssla kad se nemogu zastiti od providera, vise se bojim njih nego akera
<ivoks> ovisi o tome koji je ssl
<calmpitbull> ivoks: i kaj sada da radim sa tim ntopom
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: googlas
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne znam sto ti sad radis
<darkwood> ma nist ne radim
<darkwood> samo me zanima tko sta vidi :D
<darkwood> kada skidam, uvjek skidam sa sftp-a
<calmpitbull> SliverSpace: to nije zabavno, bas bi htio vidjet ivoksa...sigurno je sada vec nervozan
<ivoks> decki
<jelly> darkwood: budi svoj CA i dilaj korisnicima certifikate
<darkwood> nikad direktno 
<ivoks> ajde prestanite razmisljati o tome jer ne kuzite osnove :)
<darkwood> pa poduci nas :D
<darkwood> sta vide i sta ne :D
<darkwood> ako nisam dobio obavijest doma, onda valjda ne vide :)))
<calmpitbull> pa kaj ne pise da moraju ubuntu ljudi uvijek sherat
<ivoks> jelly ce vam ispricati
<ivoks> on je ISP koji vas samo slusa i zapisuje :)
<SilverSpace> )
<SilverSpace> muk u eteru 
<ivoks> koji muk odjednom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> heh heh heh
<calmpitbull> ma kaj muk ...reci gdje stanuje
<calmpitbull> eee kaj je muk nastal
<darkwood> e sad, velite t-com najvise njuska, jel zna mozda kakva je optima?
<darkwood> mene su oni upozorili da oni ne tlace korisnikle kao carnet
<jelly> pusti, da vidis sta drzava propisuje ISPjevima ne bi ti bilo svejedno
<dodobas> darkwood: nabavi si direktni satelitski link... koji te spaja preko sjevenog pola
<calmpitbull> jelly kak da vidim tko mene njuska
<darkwood> ma sosedova veze cist dovoljna :D
<calmpitbull> jelly kak da vidim tko mene njuska
<ivoks> jel mobilni operateri moraju cuvati i poruke par godina?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kaj ti sve izmislis
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> mislim da imaju obavezu godinu dana cuvati
<calmpitbull> i kaj ce im to
<SilverSpace> zakonu 
<SilverSpace> ne cuvaju sebi 
<dodobas> da stvore mrezu kontakata i brojeva
<calmpitbull> da vide moje popise za ducan...kupi salatu, krumpir, jogurt
<dodobas> na kojoj onda mogu raditi datamining... onda to je povezes s lokacijom
<calmpitbull> i evo me u intersparu
<SilverSpace> jes vidio mislim nizozemsku policiju i gps
<dodobas> i prodas podatke, nekome tko ce plasirati kampanju da sutra kupis Zbregov Kiselo mlijeko, a ne dukat
<SilverSpace> podatke
<calmpitbull> dodobas: ma ne kupujem dukat...vec megle
<calmpitbull> nis nije dobro od dukata
<dodobas> SilverSpace: TomTom je "suradjivao" s policijom
<darkwood> (16:48) <ivoks> ovisi o tome koji je ssl
<dodobas> rezultat je sigurnija cesta
<SilverSpace> prikupljali podatke da vide di se ljudi najbrze voze 
<darkwood> o cemu ovisi? :D
<dodobas> ali i ne zadovoljni korisnici i vozaci
<dodobas> pa sad sv peru ruke
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> i govore o redefiniranju *suradnj*
<calmpitbull> zato ja nemam gps, i furam nokiju 5110
<dodobas> calmpitbull: lol
<dodobas> vi kao da ne znate gdje zivite
<calmpitbull> dobro pitanje
<calmpitbull> ja jesam malo cudan po tom pitanju...gdje zivis, pa ovaj, mislim ovaj
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj te toliko zatrpavaju 
<dodobas> calmpitbull: ako mobitel imas upaljen, onda se zna gdje si
<ivoks> danas 27 komada
<dodobas> a tesko da ces ga koristiti dok je ugasen
<ivoks> jucer 4
<calmpitbull> dodobas : ja sam napisal da ga furam a ne da je upaljen
<ivoks> ah, to je samo na jednoj adresi
<ivoks> jos par na drugoj :)
<dodobas> calmpitbull: uglavnom je dovoljno da je i baterija unutra...
<calmpitbull> pa nije
<calmpitbull> jer je mobitel od kartona
<dodobas> a onda sto ce ti mobitel... da ga pokazijes prijatelijma
<calmpitbull> pa da ga bacim kad me policija lovi...pa si misle pusti ga imamo mobitel
<dodobas> ako te policija lovi, onda vec zna tko si :P
<calmpitbull> pa imam tvoj mobitel prijatelju
<ivoks> btw... da
<ivoks> one konzum kartice
<ivoks> i slicno
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> na kraju prodavac ima ime i prezime i kupljenu robu
<ivoks> naravno, mozes reci da znaju sto si rucao taj dan, ali njih to ne zanima
<dodobas> jeste se ikada zapitali zasto dva puta provlace karticu
<ivoks> njih zanima kako bolje prodati
<SilverSpace> ivoks: meni isto danas stigli hebemu misa kad sam stavljao svoj mail budala
<ivoks> veci trgovacki lanci imaju par ljudi koji se brinu za.... pogodite sto... muziku u ducanima
<ivoks> imaju DJ-e, psihologe, svasta
<calmpitbull> toje stara fora stari moj
<ivoks> samo da se odredi koja pjesma u koje vrijeme
<calmpitbull> pa da to je pshy-shoping
<ivoks> svaki ducan je poseban
<calmpitbull> ma to je drek...daj tehnicke stvari van
<ivoks> :))
<calmpitbull> kaj se jos gleda i kako do toga
<dodobas> nije poanta da je stara fora... nego da si TI zaboravio na to kad udjes u trgovinu
<calmpitbull> ja imam walkman sa pjesmam povucenima sa torrenta 
<calmpitbull> nit me zanima kaj ljudi rade naokolo
<calmpitbull> sam udjem kupim i idem
<calmpitbull> sve kes nema kartica
<darkwood> ma sve mogu ugasit, ali warez scena vec postoji 20 godina i nebudu to nikad zuustavili :D
<calmpitbull> i anonymouse isto ne
<darkwood> kako ih prca ta ekipa to je prejako, dolje korporacije
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> koje
<ivoks> dolje korporacije, ali zelimo proizvode tih korporacija! :)
<darkwood> :D
<calmpitbull> ma korporacije su ok
<darkwood> dolje uzimanja para nama :D
<darkwood> cuj, da ne zivim u hr jos bi razumio
<ivoks> glazbena industrija je sranje, ali zelimo muziku
<darkwood> ali, nema se para
<calmpitbull> ma dubstep je jebeno dobra scena
<darkwood> i jos da dam 100$ za igricu koju zavrsim u 2 dana
<ivoks> drzava nas krade, ali mi maznemo gdje god stignemo tu istu drzavu
<calmpitbull> tak je
<ivoks> uvijek je netko drugi bad guy
<ivoks> nikako krenuti od samoga sebe
<calmpitbull> pa ja znam da sam badman
<darkwood> ja sam isto batman :D
<darkwood> ali mi nezelis odogovit sta ovisi koji sftp :D
<calmpitbull> nema pojma
<SilverSpace> jesk kad bacio zvaku u svoj dnevni boravak
<darkwood> jel mora bas biti kupljen certifikat? :D
<SilverSpace> bogami na cestu jesi
<calmpitbull> jesam
<calmpitbull> i to vise puta
<ivoks> a zasto nisi doma?
<ivoks> a jesi na cesti?
<calmpitbull> zato jer se tamo to radi...a nisam recimo u becu
<SilverSpace> pogledaj trg
<SilverSpace> kakav je
<calmpitbull> tam sve cisto
<calmpitbull> mislim na bec
<ivoks> cek, znaci u becu to ne bi napravio, a u nasem gradu bi
<calmpitbull> d
<ivoks> zasto?
<SilverSpace> phiha ljudi
<calmpitbull> pa recimo zato sto sve boli briga....krade se na veliko...al recimo skupljam govna kad se moji psi pokenjaju
<ivoks> u becu ne bi platio ciscenje te zvake, ali kod nas bi
<ivoks> i placas svaki dan
<ivoks> placas za svaku budalu koja nesto radi jer ju nije briga
<ivoks> zato su porezi visoki
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ti si malo previse na good side...sve je kak treba
<ivoks> treba pokriti sva ta sranja koja se rade
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pa to je uredu znam ih puno kaj ih boli kita za govna od svog cucka
<calmpitbull> da bas zbog moje zvake....a ne zbog sranja u gospodarstu, pokradenih ljudi od vlade i tak
<ivoks> da, bas i upravo zbog bas te *zvake*!
<ivoks> a znas zasto?
<SilverSpace> mi imamo park ispred zgrade i ni jedan sa svojim cuckom ne ide unutra
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: imam ja svoj moral...pokazem cast onome koji pokaze meni
<ivoks> zato sto ti mozes baciti zvaku i to je, vise-manje, to
<SilverSpace> zato kaj smo ih tak naucili
<ivoks> onaj koji ima vise, moze baciti nesto vise
<ivoks> ti ces maznuti kutiju sibica u ducanu
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/alfa-romeo-145-1.6-oglas-2576794
<ivoks> jer eto, vise ne mozes
<ivoks> ali da si na visoj poziciji, bio bi potpuno isti
<jelly> (sorry aj je bilo)
<ivoks> sve zbog te zvake
<ivoks> jelly: prodajes?
<jelly> ivoks: ne ja
<calmpitbull> ivoks: nikada ne kradem...i to je ispod mene, al su neke stvari koje cu napravit bez razmisljanja
<jelly> ivoks: nisam tak... elokventan
<ivoks> alfa benzinac, 240k, '95.?
<ivoks> sretno :D
<jelly> daj citaj oglas
<calmpitbull> ivoks: da sam ja na vlasti nebi krao i to je to
<SilverSpace> joj juce dobijem ponudu za svoj laptop kaj ga prodajem iz rusije :)
<SilverSpace> majke ti di oni citaju oglase
<ivoks> Smirujuća šumsko-zelena boja na prvi pogled ne odaje pravu sportsku narav ovog automobila ali vaš cilj ni nije privlačiti poglede u 16 godina starom automobilu, nego znati da na haubi ponosno stoji Alfina zmija i da će te sa laganim gasom uvijek preskočiti bilo koji Golf III TDI ili prvog šilteraša u Hondi Civic kraj Bille.
<ivoks> Avangardni i vizionarski dizajn Waltera da SIlve vješto manipulira interijerom automobila te je boca za plin vješto skrivena u prtljažniku u kojem još uvijek ima dovoljno mjesta gajbu ohlađene Jabukovače ili voštanu figuru Jacquesa Houdeka u mjerilu 1 : 1.
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ja sam dobijo jednom za jednu staru toshibu ponudu iz JAR...da mora imat ovaj laptop i da da i 1000€ ak je potrebno...jedino kaj moram poslat je ime i prezime i broj racuna i kada sam rodjen
<ivoks> dobar :)
<darkwood> e, jel ima za ubuntu backportove kao za debian?
<ivoks> P.S. Molim da mi ne dolaze vozači Forda, Opela i Škode, neka mi se ne šalje SMS i dovode prijatelji koji "se kuže u aute". Hvala
<jelly> goblen!
<jelly> jedino se bojim da je mislio da treba dovesti Duška uživo, i goblen
<calmpitbull> idem previdit
<calmpitbull> jelly: jesi ti iz osjeka
<calmpitbull> jelly: jesi ti iz osjeka
<calmpitbull> onda nisi
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nista takvog neka zenska upitala koja je krajna cijena 
<calmpitbull> email fishing?
<SilverSpace> ma nisam ni gledao
<SilverSpace> moguce
<SilverSpace> obrisao i bok
<calmpitbull> jelly: jesi tu
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima od kuda je
<SilverSpace> imam ekipu svojih pizdeza kaj mi stalno salju mailove da tnaju da im sve obrisem bez gledanj popizdili bi 
<calmpitbull> jer kad je stavil oglas za auto na irc se kod mene pojavio isti takav oglas na  netu
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<calmpitbull> net=facebook
<SilverSpace> znaju*
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> jos me znaju priupitati jes vidio onaj mail ... aha jesa bas je simpa
<SilverSpace> neznam ni o cemu se radi spameri
<SilverSpace> http://www.muzika.hr/clanak/31588/najave/koncert-linux-laptop-orchestra-u-msu.aspx
<SilverSpace> ti bokca ko drugi nek neki hrvatina :)
<SilverSpace> osnivac
<SilverSpace> jebemti danas mi se youtube vuce ko krepani konj
 * HmmZ0r ♬  ♪ ♫  > convextion - live pa faktion mcr 
<SilverSpace> hm i to samo na chrome
<SilverSpace> kaj su opet shebali
<HmmZ0r> mozda je includan sa browserom :P samo neka kita verzija ko zna
<HmmZ0r> vrijeme je za relaksaciju
<HmmZ0r> sta ima s tobom SilverSpace nebi te prepozna na cesti :) kad stizes tu do linksa da nesto ispijemo usput :)
<SilverSpace> ma kitu ni u ff ne radi
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: hebga cekam lijepo vrijeme pa cu navratiti 
<HmmZ0r> more more 
<HmmZ0r> tucemo u lokalnoj negdje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je jos sad sve cmoljavo za biciklo 
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: morat cemo i Mmike nakako dovuci :)
<HmmZ0r> on stalno govori
<HmmZ0r> al nema akcije :)
<SilverSpace> poso ga zajebava
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj. radno vrijeme
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> die kaj sta?
<SilverSpace> ae prisluskuje ko drzava
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dragi ste
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nis dogovaramo se za neku cugu
<Mmike> pae :)
<Mmike> zovite me! :)
<Mmike> ja radim do 21 svaki dan osim nedjelje
<SilverSpace> sad kad dode ljepo da mogu na bike
<SilverSpace> i na vecer
<HmmZ0r> kako mi se baga chromium bro
<HmmZ0r> nemogu stisnut 
<HmmZ0r> zamisli :P
<HmmZ0r> recimo na sajtu si sa 10 linkova neko sranje agregirano, i tipa ne radi jedan 
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, koja verzija, meni ok radi
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: ma nekad 
<HmmZ0r> a ovaj ffox4 na dozama mi je katastrofa bro
<Mmike> di si doze nasao
<SilverSpace> ma meni radi ok samo kaj mi se danas vuce youtube
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma zasto
<SilverSpace> i u ff isto
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1omDLJmPYs
<calmpitbull> ptanje o ntopu...tu pita za certifikat R)eject, accept (t)emporarily or accept (p)ermanently
<calmpitbull> koje je dobro i zakaj
<Mmike> ntop? certifikat?
 * Mmike se ne sjeca toga
<calmpitbull> sudo apt-get install ntop -y (cemu ovaj -y)...
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: o cemu ti to
<calmpitbull> ntop
<calmpitbull> sudo apt-get install ntop -y (cemu ovaj -y)...
<calmpitbull> tka pise na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> mene nis ne trazi
<calmpitbull> nakon toga apt-get source ntop
<calmpitbull> i jos nes 
<SilverSpace> di ti to gledas 
<calmpitbull> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<Mmike> -y, --yes, --assume-yes
<Mmike>            Automatic yes to prompts; assume "yes" as answer to all prompts and
<Mmike>            run non-interactively. If an undesirable situation, such as
<Mmike>            changing a held package, trying to install a unauthenticated
<Mmike>            package or removing an essential package occurs then apt-get will
<Mmike>            abort. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Assume-Yes.
<Mmike> man apt-get 
<Mmike> pomogne :)
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti gledas Compiling ntop from source or SVN
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> da???
<SilverSpace> pa neces kompajlirati
<calmpitbull> ne
<SilverSpace> instaliras samo ntop 
<SilverSpace> sve ovo drugo zaboravi
<SilverSpace> cak te pita i za admin pass
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull>  a nakon toga
<dodobas> ne vjeruje on ubuntu paketima
<dodobas> mora sve sam komplajlirati :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> nakon toga trazis kako se ntop koristi 
<calmpitbull> ima neki --help
<budz0r> dodobas: zakaj ne pratis :)
<calmpitbull> ima toga
<dodobas> budz0r: sta os?
<dodobas> batina...
<dodobas> e pa odi u Batinu pa ih naberi :P
<budz0r> dodobas: ojacao sam, pazi se :)
<calmpitbull> e sada sto dalje...kak da vidim tko me vreba, kak je ivoks govoril
<SilverSpace> lol
<budz0r> dodobas: saljivdjija!
<SilverSpace> budz0r: nesto je odmah zasutiođ
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ofkors... :P
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://www.ntop.org
<dodobas> koliko sam 'ljutnje' danas navukao, bolje da se brzo izgubim sa cluca
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj se ti neznas snaci 
<budz0r> SilverSpace: prpa ga je :)
<dodobas> dors sam jucer napustio :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ma trenkam pa sam mislio to izmedu pauze ubacit
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj si frku stvarao
<calmpitbull> kuzis
<SilverSpace> imas na netu koliko hoces kak se to koristi
<calmpitbull> hvala ti stari moj, jedini koji pomaze....a ne kao ivoks i ostali :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbECu2fnnMo
<SilverSpace> jebenica
<SilverSpace> motor na baterije
<calmpitbull> gledal to na discoveryju
<calmpitbull> knjiga ubuntu linux bible dobro ili loše?
<SilverSpace> nisam gledao
<calmpitbull> knjiga ubuntu linux bible dobro ili loše?
<SilverSpace> profuckao mi ventilator na procesoru
<SilverSpace> zvrnda
<dodobas> SilverSpace: WD40... :D
<SilverSpace> ne pomaze ocistio ga jucer
<calmpitbull> lenovo?
<SilverSpace> lemilica i drugog gore
<SilverSpace> ne na desktopu
<calmpitbull> koji vent
<SilverSpace> malecki 
<calmpitbull> onaj iza
<SilverSpace> 4cm
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<SilverSpace> mali na atomu
<calmpitbull> aha
<SilverSpace> imam dva ali drugaciji prikljucak
<calmpitbull> na zalost nemam ni ja
<calmpitbull> al mogu pogledat u kutiju
<calmpitbull> a kaj trebas tocno
<SilverSpace> ma nis trebam samo ukljuciti lemilicu i promjenit ga
<calmpitbull> onda ok
<calmpitbull> ma ima hrpu stvari tu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: garancija vec otisla?
<HmmZ0r> jel ima pasivno za atom 
<SilverSpace> ima ali se dosta grije bez venta
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: dvije godine 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne znam jel to "da" ili "ne", pretpostavit cu da je vec otisla jer inace ne bi spominjao lemilicu
<SilverSpace> da nema samo godinu dana
<SilverSpace> evo slozio novi sad samo teba ugasiti i zamjeniti
<SilverSpace> bbl idem to sad napraviti
<SilverSpace> evo me tisina i mir
<SilverSpace> nema vise vibracije
<layo> Na komp mi je spojena lcd tv pa kad prebacima recimo firefox na lcd i hocu da gledam neki video na jubito-u on mi ga vrati na ekran broj jedan, tj ne otvori n fullscreen na ekranu di ja to zelim
<SilverSpace> ff
<SilverSpace> eh 
<jelly-home> a meni je TV (settopbox) spojen na lcd monitor
<layo> zasto vraca fullscreen na prvi ekran
<layo> ?
<jelly-home> kratak odgovor: zato sto je Flash bedast
<layo> aha
<layo> hvala
<jelly-home> layo: sto ako: iskljucis interni LCD
<jelly-home> da ti sve bude na TVu
<layo> idemo probat
<layo> samo sekund
<jelly-home> kad velim iskljucis mislim da xrandr ili nvidia-settings ili Gnome-ovim display settings ugasit jedan output
<HmmZ0r> hehe
<HmmZ0r> znaci ne nozem
<HmmZ0r> :)
<jelly-home> HmmZ0r: znaci ne gumbom na monitoru
<layo> Najn
 * Mmike lolz :)
<jelly-home> layo: di sad ide fullscreen, nigdje? :-)
<layo> to mi je glupo svaki put kad zelim gledat nesto na velikom ekranu da moram kopat po postavkama
<jelly-home> slazem se
<layo> da tako je nigjde
<layo> a nista vracam se na windowse heheheheeeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> ak je nigdje onda je mozda pored flasha i compiz bedast
<HmmZ0r> najbolje je svaki display svoje X :)
<HmmZ0r> tako sam ja imao radilo je vrhunski
<layo> pojani malo
<jelly-home> layo: aj daj pastebinnaj izlaz od "xrandr"
<layo> samo sekund
<layo> http://pastebin.com/cT6EidYR
<jelly-home> nvidia, ha?
<jelly-home> jebat ga, onda vozi sa nvidia-settingsima
<jelly-home> mozes spremit dvije razlicite konfiguracije, jednu obicnu, jednu samo sa TVom, pa ih mapirati na neku kombinaciju tipki
<jelly-home> nvidia-settings -l --config=$HOME/.nvidia-settings-rc-subdued         # konfiguracija sa tamnijim bojama za po noci
<HmmZ0r> layo: ovaj dual head setup ti je on kucanje. dobijes tv kao da je zasebno racunalo (cak mozes i vise tastutra , miseva), nema interakcije izmedju 2 displaja
<HmmZ0r> i slozis lirc sa daljinskim mapiras DISPLAY na komande i zivio rodjo :)
<dodobas> ima li ati podrsku za xrandr, onaj flgrx ili kako se vec zove
<jelly-home> dodobas: da
<dodobas> znaci samo je jos nvidia trvdoglava
<HmmZ0r> evo tu je https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors#Setting up Multi Head
<jelly-home> gle, oni su sve to uveli prije ostalih i boli ih djon
<jelly-home> mene najvise muci sto na nvidiji ne mogu pivotirati monitor, iako dokumentacija veli da ide
<HmmZ0r> da sve je lose, osim sto najbrze radi :P
<HmmZ0r> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ hehe odlicno :P
<jelly-home> "sve je lose"?  pa nije bas
<HmmZ0r> jelly-home: losa je pogresna implementacija i instalacija drivera
<HmmZ0r> ali radi jel 
<HmmZ0r> to nije u pitanju :)
<SilverSpace> kak mi nece ocitati senzore na procu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/formula1/sutilu-prijeti-kaznena-prijava-a-pod-istragom-je-hamilton-clanak-288758
<layo> jel ima neko logicno objesanjenje zasto mi ne radi scrool na misu?
<layo> ne zelim se pomirit sa činjenicom da je crklo
<Mmike> uvjeri se onda da je
<Mmike> ili da nije :)
<layo> poprilicno sam uvjer da je radio....
<layo> uf
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> o drj_cro 
<drj_cro> oj
<Mmike> hbogner, nisi iso pit? :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj mrzim kad mi nesto ude ispod misa pa struze po stolu 
<hbogner> Mmike, ma kakvi, mrtav umoran
<Mmike> eh :)
<hbogner> ispit uskoro, nema pijanke
<hbogner> iovako me nije bilo doma zadnjih tjedana
<hbogner> a i moram se sad prepucavati oko lozinka vs zaporka sa jednim frajerom na phpbb-u
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zaporka je ispravno :)
<jelly-home> "konzistencija" je ispravno
<SilverSpace> ispravno je da zapamtis svoj pass a ne ko ja da svaki put trazim novi 
<jelly-home> ko nema u glavi ima u password keeping aplikaciji
<hbogner> Mmike, provokatoru
<SilverSpace> ma joj idu mi na zivce sa ovim shumijem http://www.24sata.hr/f1/michael-schumacher-negira-glasine-da-odlazi-u-mirovinu-221083
<SilverSpace> starac
<jelly-home> ne odlazi, vec je tamo
<SilverSpace> nece se taj vise nikada docepati postolja
<SilverSpace> trebao bi imati srece da se hrpa njih porazbija
<SilverSpace> samo tako
<SilverSpace> pametan ovaj moj dock za externi usb disk kad ga ne koristim zaustavi se vrtjeti klikom na njega opet se aktivira
<druid__> yes, yes .... medicinske sestre vode :D
<SilverSpace> danas mi doso racun za telefon i internet 155kn
<hbogner> evo phpbb_hr ce staviti lozinka
<hbogner> imamo li jos kritika na prijevod?
<hbogner> samo javite
<hbogner> ako nista javite meni ja cu njima to poslati.
<hbogner> ili posaljite na listu
<SilverSpace> pa na 90% je lozinka
<hbogner> kako mislis na 90%
<SilverSpace> ali imas i ovakvih bisera 
<SilverSpace> Zaboravili ste password?
<SilverSpace> sve prevedeno osim rijeci login i password
<hbogner> malo sam ga nasrao, ali .... http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=1868205&start=30#p12997881
<sale> hbogner: samo si zagrebao povrsinu. Ima previse toga za ispraviti :-)
<hbogner> sale, znam, ali ovo je prvi korak
<sale> covjek je napisao da ce to *mozda* ispraviti u iducoj verziji
<hbogner> sta naletite da nevlaj posaljite meni ako se vama neda s tim zezati pa cu ja prosljediti dalje
<hbogner> ma poslo mi je pm da je i on za to
<sale> a da mi forkamo prijevod i postavimo na bitbucket ili github? :-)
<hbogner> ja cu forsirati :D
<hbogner> :D
<sale> i onda fino sami updateamo prijevod kad dolaze novi stringovi... ako ce ovi uzimati nase dijelove prijevoda, neka izvole :-)
<hbogner> mislim da phpbb ima github za suradnju
<SilverSpace> github je super
<sale> SilverSpace: fb za geekove :-)
<hbogner> https://github.com/phpbb
<SilverSpace> sale: ovo mi je super stvar http://gitorious.org/
<sale> SilverSpace: da, kad radi :-)
<sale> hbogner: da, na githubu imaju source, ali ne i, afaik, lokalizaciju
<hbogner> sale, DA ZNAM
<hbogner> soory caps
<SilverSpace> mrzim vimeo
<sale> hm, da, ovo ce sigurno promijeniti ekonomiju :-) http://www.weusecoins.com/
<hbogner> stvar je da oaj frajer nije glavni za prijevod, nego jedan drugi lik koji je to slucajno postao
<hbogner> ali rjesit cemo to
<hbogner> sale, dakle ti siza github?
<sale> hbogner: ili bitbucket, jer preferiram mercurial
<sale> ali oboje je ok
<sale> github ima fora post commit hook templateove. Npr., mozemo podesiti da se nakon svakog commita githubov bot prijavi na ovaj kanal i javi commit poruku s linkom za vise detalja
<sale> a mozda ima istu stvar i bitbucket
<sale> ne radi se o nekakvoj bitnoj stvari, ali nek' se malo spama kanal :-)
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly-home> obicno bot cijelo vrijeme stoji na kanalu, ne spaja se svaki put
<jelly-home> freenode vec ima support/provisioning za takve stvari, neksni CIA* botovi na devel. kanalima koji koriste irc za medjusobnu komunikaciju u timu
<sale> jelly-home: nisam posve siguran je li stalno online githubov bot. Samo jednom sam imao priliku vidjeti ga u akciji i funkcionirao je na nacin da ga triggerira commit, nakon cega se bot spoji, javi commit poruku i odjavi
<sale> ali  vjerojatno postoji opcija da bude uvijek spojen na kanal
<hbogner> mislim da vas 2 pricate o razlicitim botovima :D
<sale> vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/14568625
<hbogner> SilverSpace, navukli me danas :D
<jelly-home> vroom
<SilverSpace> nekoga cu vubiti
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kako promjenit sliku na hebenom twiteru?
<hbogner> jeees, nakon 10 minuta uspjeh
<SilverSpace> bas je bagovit ovaj natty
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nemoj me hebati kaj si na twitteru
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, od danas :P
<hbogner> sad gledma postavke
<SilverSpace> koji nick
<hbogner> heidi mi je zauzela h pa sam morao staviti hr
<hbogner> hrbogner
<SilverSpace> mogo si _hbogner
<hbogner> a sad mi to kazes
<SilverSpace> mislim da mozes promjeniti
<hbogner> mogu
<hbogner> a zakaj _hbogner a ne hbogner_
<SilverSpace> moz i tak
<hbogner> kak inace stavljaju?
<SilverSpace> moz i _hbogner_
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> naprjed su cesci
<SilverSpace> moz i _hbogner
<hbogner> ma to cu kasnije gledati
<hbogner> daj neki utuntu klijent preporuci
<SilverSpace> evo pratim te
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja koristim chrome i u njemu https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/encaiiljifbdbjlphpgpiimidegddhic
<hbogner> ma sutra cu to gledat detaljnije
<SilverSpace> posto mi je stalno otvoren
<SilverSpace> chrome
<jelly-home> ajme linka ko da se macka setala po tastaturi
<SilverSpace> http://www.tweetdeck.com/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: bas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://hotot.org/
<SilverSpace> to su mi tri najbolja
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cnfkkfleeiooolklkgkmigodkmcopnji#
<SilverSpace> kroz chrome
<hbogner> za sad se lako ulogiram na web
<hbogner> kasnije lako vise istrazim
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeP7AFwqHcQ
<CrazyLemon> kad smo kod twittera..ako tko koristi neki client za android. ..jel se dobije neki notice kad ti netko pošalje tweet (@username) ?   
<hbogner> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ 
<CrazyLemon> bas o tome sam danas twitao :D
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: tvicca
<CrazyLemon> tvicca?
<SilverSpace> najbolji app
<SilverSpace> svasta moze
<CrazyLemon> nema ga na marketu :s
<SilverSpace> s nastimati
<SilverSpace> ima 
<hbogner> laku noc
<CrazyLemon> twicca ..da :D 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<CrazyLemon> kul..ima i widget
<SilverSpace> krivo slovo
<SilverSpace> na njoj se da svasta namjestit hrpa opcija
<CrazyLemon> ima hrpu opcija..al widget nevalja
<CrazyLemon> ja bi da mi widget pokaže + notice v status baru
<CrazyLemon> u*
<SilverSpace> pa pokaze
<SilverSpace> i u baru
<CrazyLemon> al koliko vidim widget pokaže samo kad tapneš po njemu
<CrazyLemon> tek onda otvori
<SilverSpace> auto update namjesti
<SilverSpace> i naravno moras imati stalan pristup internetu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-18
<CrazyLemon> ma to imam
<drj_cro> jutar
<ivoks> taman kad pomislis kako geekovi ne mogu smiliti nista smijesnije
<ivoks> pojavi se lik koji napravi linux emaulator u javascriptu
<ivoks> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<sale> CrazyLemon: mozes isprobati i twidroyd ;-)
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je "lik" koji je napravio qemu
<jelly-home> i ffmpeg i jos neke sitnice
<ivoks> When two trains approach each other at a crossing, both shall come to a full stop and neither shall start up again until the other has gone.
<ivoks> kaze zakon u Kanzasu
<jelly-home> zvuci kao izvrstan algoritam za sprecavanje sudara
<SilverSpace> pa mogo je onda nesto korisno napraviti a ne ovu bedastocu
<jelly-home> ivoks: http://bellard.org/dvbt/ je IMO bitno tehnicki jaci hack
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: reci da se salis
<SilverSpace> uzalud utroseno vrijeme :)
<jelly-home> reci da ti nije jasno da tip ovako nesto naprave jer mu je zabavno, i da ti je jasno da je lik napravio vise korisnih stvari nego drugi za 20 godina naprave
<ivoks> qemu, npr :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home:  ma ok :)
<SilverSpace> svi mi u zivotu napravimo poneku glupost
<jelly-home> ma nije ok nekome ko je totalni genijalac komentirati da je uzalud trosio vrijeme
<ivoks> al linux u browseru i nije glupost
<ivoks> imas virtualni stroj u browseru
<jelly-home> prebroj na sta si potrosio svoje pa se javi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja ipak mislim da je ovo glupost
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to nije animacija ili javascript igrica... to je doista operativni sustav
<jelly-home> fino http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html veli dolje moguce real-life aplikacije, i to je samo sto mu je palo na pamet iz prve ruke
<jelly-home> nije samo OS, to je 90% qemua, dovoljno da vrti Linux kernel
<ivoks> zamisli... koristis windows
<ivoks> i treba ti nesto iz linuxa
<ivoks> i umjesto da instaliras cygwin, uplais firefox/chrome
<ivoks> odes na stranicu i podignes si sustav koji vidi tvoj direktorij
<ivoks> obavis sto imas sa sedom, awkom itd
<ivoks> i nastavis dalje u windowsima
<jelly-home> izgleda smijesno, ali tehnicki je jebena stvar
<SilverSpace> mozda ja ne vidim primjenu svega toga
<jelly-home> to je ispravnije razmisljanje
<SilverSpace> ne znam mozda sam u krivu 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: je li vidis primjenu virtualizacije ili emulacije?
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to onak sad bljedo pred ocima 
<SilverSpace> ustvari vi se vise bavite tim virtualni strojevima i emulacijom pa vam je primjena jasnija
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znas da je Newey bio optuzen za ubojstvo?
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> nisam znao 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> za ubojstvo Senne
<SilverSpace> ma tu su morali nekog optuziti 
<ivoks> 'nekoga'... optuzili su one koji su dizajnirali bolid
<SilverSpace> splet nesretnih okolnosti
<ivoks> nije osudjen, ali je bio optuzen
<SilverSpace> svi bolidi su bili takvi
<ivoks> kako on to sam kazE:
<ivoks> Nema sumnje da je pukla upravljačka osovina, ali veliko je pitanje je li pukla u udesu ili je uzrokovala sam udes na stazi? Nema sumnje da je njezin dizajn bio loš, ali s druge strane, dokazi upućuju na to da bolid nije izletio sa staze kao rezultat puknuća upravljačke osovine
<SilverSpace> mene sad zanima kad dodu velike vrucine kaj ce bit sa pireli gumama
<ivoks> pa kaj nisu vec vozili u australiji
<SilverSpace> sad se trose ko lude a na vrucinama 
<SilverSpace> mislim da nije tamo bila pretjerano vruce
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ja sam znao da je u teksasu vruce...
<ivoks> ali da je 20C temperatura koja je tamo minimum tokom zime
<ivoks> a ljeti prelazi 40
<SilverSpace> evo bila je temperatura 17°
<SilverSpace> Sunčano do malo oblačno, temperatura zraka 17˚C, temperatura staze 17-23˚C, vjetar 3-5 m/s, vlažnost zraka 61%.
<jelly-home> ivoks: ove zime im se spustila i do nule, EKSTREMI
<SilverSpace> unity radi na htc HD2 
<SilverSpace> tj. natty
<MmikeMRMA> meni se onaj javascript linux jos uvijek boota
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: u ff
<SilverSpace> u chrome ne radi
<SilverSpace> neke chrome verzije imaju bug
<SilverSpace> pa nece
<SilverSpace> nikako da natjeram senzore na atomu a prije je to radilo 
<obruT> SilverSpace: radilo je na starom ubuntuu, a nece na novom ?
<MmikeMRMA> a DI da nadjem ff 4
<MmikeMRMA> gnjeh
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, prestani :)
<obruT> Mmike: pretpostavljam da imas postgres 9 u produkciji ?
<Mmike> Jeps.
<Mmike> bas kompajlisem 9.1
<obruT> jel stabilno ? :)
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> stajaznam :)
<Mmike> bed je sto je to firma koja vise ne posluje bas tako super pa load vise nije tako velik pa eto :)
<Mmike> al' da, radi
<Mmike> super je onaj pg_upgrade
<Mmike> nema potrebe vise za pgdump->pgrestore
<SilverSpace> obruT: da kernel nesto zeza
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta da ti kazem, dobrodosao u linux svijet :PPPPPPPPPPPP
<SilverSpace> doduse prestalo raditi i na starom sa zadnjom nadogradnjom ketrnela
<SilverSpace> obruT: :))
<obruT> ja sam dobio slom zivaca s tv prijemnikom, ono u minornoj verziji kernela oni promjene api, di toga ima ?
<obruT> nakon brljanja po source kodu drivera, eto, stvar radi, ali ono
<SilverSpace> tak i moja usb tv kartica malo radi malo ne radi
<obruT> sva sreca pa ne radim kao developer drivera za linux, mislim da bih se vec ubio
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> prije mi nije bilo jasno zasto vise firmi ne izdaje drivere za linux, sad mi nije jasno zasto ikoja firma izdaje drivere za linux
<ivoks> a znas koje je objasnjenje...
<SilverSpace> kaj sad fali mi libjson.so.0
<ivoks> ako ti to fali, onda ti upgrade paketa strgan
<ivoks> jer ne ovisi o libraryu s kojim je kompajliran
<SilverSpace> apt-get -f rijesio stvar :)
<dodobas> podrska za drivere je stvar userbasea
<ivoks> ne
<dodobas> svi proizvodaji su orjentirani na windows desktop
<ivoks> da bi driveri radili kako treba, trebaju biti open source i u kernelu
<SilverSpace> eh
<dodobas> + driveri su toliki blackbox pun smeca da ih je sram opensourcat :)
<ivoks> ma ima vise razloga
<ivoks> a linux bi trebao razviti api
<SilverSpace> nekima e placa da nedaju
<ivoks> iako, to bi za posljedicu moglo imati manje open source drivera
<Mmike> E, jel' kupio MS nokiju?
<dodobas> ivoks: ali to nije problem ako je firma spremna imati isti nivo postovanja prema korisnicima
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, MS ju unistava
<dodobas> nevjerujem bas da netko moze platiti 'fixeve' za neki windows driver
<dodobas> direktno proizvodaju
<ivoks> i ne moze
<ivoks> korisnici imaju deal s microsoftvom
<ivoks> a microsoft s proizvodjacima drivera
<ivoks> WHQL
<ivoks> ako ti je driver odobren od MS-a, MS je tvoj proxy prema korisnicima
<dodobas> istu stvar bi mogao raditi i canonical i red hat
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> zato 'pozdrav onima koji misle da nam firme ne trebaju' :)
<SilverSpace> apt-get -f rijesio stvar :
<dodobas> samo tesko ce probiti rubu u ogradi
<ivoks> medjutim, whql povlaci sa sobom jos jedno sranje
<SilverSpace> mrs :)
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi win+a ni win+f
<jelly-home> dodobas: redhat i radi istu stvar.  To se obicno zove "make your driver GPLv2 and put it in the kernel tree"
<ivoks> ne smijes distribuirati driver samo tako, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> jelly-home: oh, iznenadio bi se koliko toga redhat ne stavi pod gpl
<jelly-home> od drivera?
<ivoks> od drivera
<ivoks> ma iznenadio bi se opcenito kada bi vidio kako RH radi :)
<jelly-home> uh, imam ih jedno 15-20 na polsu
<dodobas> ivoks: pa time stistaju independent developere 
<jelly-home> nisam primijetio da dilaju non GPL drivere
<ivoks> mozda nisi dobro pazio
<ivoks> a mozda ih nisi ni koristio
<ivoks> al nema smisla da je govorim o tome jer bi to netko mogao krivo protumaciti
<ivoks> naravno, to ne umanjuje sve sto su napravili za open source
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ne kuzim kak su neki instalirani paketi mogli nestati 
<dodobas> free software je 'commons' a open source 'commodity'
<dodobas> sve su to neki hibridni modeli poslovanja
<ivoks> ah... :)
<jelly-home> genericki free software efektivno ne mozes sam tak prodavati jer bilo koji customer moze forkati i oteti posao
<ivoks> dvostruke licence
<dodobas> jelly-home: tko prodaje free software
<dodobas> a da nije neka 'integracija'
<dodobas> prodajes tzv 'know-how'
<jelly-home> dodobas: pa ti velis da su neki hibridni modeli u igri; ni ne moze biti puno drukcije
<dodobas> prodajes 'vrijeme'
<ivoks> jel znate nekoga tko radi u redhatu?
<jelly-home> ili to ili open core a stvarno korisne fichure zadrzis
<ivoks> ili je radio
<dodobas> nope
<ivoks> ja ih znam par :)
<ivoks> jel netko kad debugirao kernel core dump?
<ivoks> jel i u zagrebu sunce danas?
<dodobas> probija oblake
<SilverSpace> hebemti grub2 sad moram ponovo uciti kak u njega ubaciti acpi_enforce_resources=lax
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mrzim upload preko ADSL-a
<SilverSpace> aha izi
<ivoks> ima sta brze od adsla?
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> metronet adsl
<SilverSpace> koliko dolje toliko i gore
<ivoks> ma na mom otoku
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mislim da je i hsdpa bri
<ivoks> brzi
<Mmike> ivoks, ima, dva adsla :)
<Mmike> carnetlije nisu normalni
<Mmike> ili scrlije
<Mmike> poslali su mi na ubuntu-hr email da obnovim podatke za svoju splivalo.hr domenu
<ivoks> s ovim mailovima? :)
<ivoks> umjesto da posalju jedan mail 'ta, ta, ta i ta domena su kod vas, provjerite podatke'
<ivoks> ne, oni za svaku domenu jedan mail
<ivoks> stavio sam ih u filter
<ivoks> idem si rucak napraviti
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> ma debili
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> ma joj :)
<SilverSpace> aha sensors i dalje ne radi dobio rpm ventilatora jedino
<SilverSpace> natjerat cu ga ja
<SilverSpace> majku mu
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/r/raturemonitor_94b63.png
<SilverSpace> sve nule :)
<SilverSpace> natjero ja da radi temperatura
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/r/raturemonitor_74262.png
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ivoks: kako je poceo dsl na tvom otoku
<Mmike> bhogner
<Mmike> ti si nesto pricao da si openx koritio bio?
<hbogner> mMike mislim da to nisam bio ja
<sale> Mmike: mozda sam ja svojevremeno spomenuo openx
<Mmike> Aha
<Mmike> i? :)
<sale> i sta? :-)
<hbogner> Mmike, dobio si pohvale jucer za predavanje
<Mmike> hbogner, thnx :)
<Mmike> hbogner, iako, heh, moglo je to puno bolje :/
<Mmike> sale, pa kakav je?
<hbogner> Mmike, uvjek moze bolje, ali ono jucer se svidjelo ljudima
<Mmike> hbogner, eto, bas mi drago :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, nego! tko bjese djeva sto sjedjase pored tebe?
<hbogner> dodobas
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kaj se nesjecas njega
<Mmike> o lolz :)
<hbogner> nije da ga dugo nisi vidio
<hbogner> je, osisao se, ali nije neprepoznatljiv i vec si ga valjda vidio osisanog
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/alfa-romeo-145-1.6-oglas-2576794 <- procitajte tekst oglasa :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ma ona plavusa, rizu ti sastruzem medj zanoktice! :)
<SilverSpace> jucer citao :)
<hbogner> aha, to bijase zowey sa #linux.hr
<hbogner> pa sta nis odma reko plavusa
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> sad procitao djeva
<hbogner> prije procitao djava
<hbogner> ha ha haa
<hbogner> ah, suze su mi krenule od smijeha
<hbogner> goblen sa Duškom Lokinom lol
<dodobas> pa nisi puno fulao, djeva/djavo sve je ona to
<Mmike> a-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<dodobas> zato se mmike i raspituje..
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: vidi ovaj riknuo http://i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/161502/article/D945GCLF2_atom_330/cpu-nb_thumb.jpg
<jelly> bentilator 
 * jelly kupio jeftini entry level pc u linksu, stavio nvidiju unutra i skuzio da bios ne da da istovremeno radi integrated graficka i diskretna nvidia
<SilverSpace> cinculator
<SilverSpace> jelly: tako ikod frenda
<jelly> ak ukljucis nvidiju po defaultu intel vga nestane sa PCI busa
<jelly> i obrnuto
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> bas tako 
<jelly> a htio sam se igrati sa gpgpu, pa reko da jedna vrti samo grafiku a druga samo kalkulira
<SilverSpace> ovo je neka amd ploca
<Mmike> jelly,kakva/koja ploca?
<SilverSpace> i ati hd3000 na ploci
<jelly> ovo je neka intel ploca, cek da se ulogiram doma
<SilverSpace> i nema sanse da vidis obje graficke
<jelly> INTEL  DH55PJ
<jelly> i i3 540 cpu koji ima skroz pristojnu intel grafiku.  nije sandybridge nego generacija prije, al za compiz sasvim dovoljno
<SilverSpace> ja sad gledam kako updejtat bio na svojem atomu
<SilverSpace> ako se to uopce isplati
<jelly> sva sreca pa novi nvidia driveri daju da se vrti cuda i grafika jedno pored drugog
<Mmike> i3 dal' ima sanse da stavis gore wine i rFactor i kazes kako to radi? :)
<Mmike> na taj i3 + intel grafika
<Mmike> ja imam staru nvidiju i cuda mi ne radi
<Mmike> tj radi, stara, koja vise ne radi :)
 * ivoks je iznenadjen
<ivoks> google chrome sa 40 tabova... i radi
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> bilo bi ih i vise
<Mmike> DA STANU U VISE REDOVA!
<sale> Mmike: a ono, openx se najvise koristi i ok je, ali ima svojih musica. U starijim verzijama bio je issue s obracunom statistike (impressions, klikovi, itd.), ali sada je to, afaik, rijeseno
<Mmike> eto, instalirao sam
<Mmike> pa to je, covjece
<Mmike> megaultraajojmeni sustav
<Mmike> ogromno
<sale> sto se tice performansi, nije bogzna sto. Ovisno o tome kako ga podesis i koliko toga mora posluzivati, u nekim situacijama je dosta resource happy
<Mmike> kampanje, sajtovi, zone, kategorije, bla-tra
<sale> da, malo je zbloatan :-)
<Mmike> malo!?
<Mmike> pa to je valjda netko radio za turner network
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> 20 EPHova moze svoja web izdanja u tome managirati
<Mmike> jel' znas za nesto jednostavnije? :) 
<Mmike> tipa, imam jedan sajt, imam 3 zone na sajtu, imam 10ak partnera i njihove bannere? :)
<sale> nemam pojma. Ako koristis neki od CMS-ova, Drupal, WP i slicno, imas jednostavne module/pluginove za takve stvari
<sale> ja koristim Openx iz povijesnih razloga. Krenuo sam s njim godinama unatrag dok se jos zvao phpAdsNew, pa OpenAds i na kraju OpenX :-)
<Mmike> e, ne koristim :)
<Mmike> nego lik hoce da mu slozim 'neki banner rotator'
<Mmike> pa reko, valjda ima nesto
<Mmike> OSIM openxa :)
<sale> Mmike: http://www.google.hr/search?q=openx+alternative :-)
<Tomiyama> Mmike: nema
<Tomiyama> Mmike: ak si nasao nesto drugo openx-a 
<Tomiyama> Mmike: vici :)
<Mmike> Tomiyama, ae :)
<SilverSpace> koje sam ja jebene srece svski dan mi stigne u inbox po par tisuca $
<SilverSpace> :)
<Tomiyama> Mmike: i onak. majkovicu.
<Mmike> Tomiyama, ae? :)
<Tomiyama> Mmike: zasto si preselio kosu s glave u bradu i promijenio one uberkulzute naocale?
<ivoks> sta fali openxu?
<Mmike> pa, kosa ne raste na glavi vise, pa eto :) a ovo s bradom, lakse se brijati, manje posla :) 
<Mmike> a naocale stare one sam potrgao pred godinu-dve :)
<Tomiyama> dja dja, promijenio si se skroznaskroz.
<Mmike> ivoks, pre glomazan je
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> uzmi to i nosi
<Mmike> ivoks, ok je za nekoga tko ima 20+ sajtova i hrpu djidjabaja
<Mmike> meni je to overkill
<Tomiyama> a jos se sjecam kak smo za crookijem pili kafu kraj strojarstva i drmali po kebabu
<ivoks> ma ekipa to fura za jedan site
<Mmike> Tomiyama, stjef me vidio jucer (njega nisam vidio milenij i pol), i veli, 'nisam te prepoznao uopce' :)
<Tomiyama> Mmike: stef mi je i reko ko si!!! kad si me pozdravio u pon navecer kod krea nisam uopce znao nit vidio nit skuzio nit cuo nit bla
<Mmike> ivoks, a znam, al' eto... komplikovano, brate :) te izaberi kategoriju te namjesti ovo i ono, i lijevo, i desno :) komplikovano :)
<Mmike> Tomiyama, da, skuzio sam da imas upitnike oko sebe :)
<Tomiyama> ivoks: e da, problem je i skaliranje
<Tomiyama> ivoks: kao prvo, ne mozes koristiti nesto drugo osim mysqla, a da imas malo jaci site, vec ces imati performance issuea
<ivoks> pa zato ga i forsiram da to stavi :)
<ivoks> da se pomiri s mysqlom
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> Tomiyama, kak nemres?
<Mmike> radi na postgresu k'o veliko
<Tomiyama> ja sam probao sa 2.8.5 i 2.8.7 i na postgresu su se trgali statsi ko veliki
<Mmike> tu di radim imamo 10+ instalacija openxa, obicno na 2 mysqla replicirana, i to radi ok, doduse, strojevi fu fino optereceni
<Mmike> ok, 'radi k'o veliko' uzeti s malo rezerve, doma sam to upravo na postgres instalirao
<Tomiyama> ispucava kampanje randomly
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad koristio openx prije, samo ga 'odrzavam'
<Mmike> sto je pretty simple
<Tomiyama> onaj maintenance mode javlja xyz greske za postgres
<Mmike> al' sad sam htio na svoj jedan sajt to staviti, pa brate mili komplikacije :)
<Tomiyama> nije komplikacija, ali moras trosit mysql ako oces tocne statse, sto ce ti najvjerojatnije prodaja/marketing uvjetovati
<Mmike> Tomiyama, daj use-case, meni je sve radilo, sto sam probao
<Tomiyama> usecase.. 1100 banner zona, cca. 50mbit outbound prometa
<Tomiyama> prosjecno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je overkill 
<Mmike> tj, ovo sto ce meni trebati je 10 bannera mjesecno :)
<Mmike> za jedan site, za jednu 'kapmanju'
<ivoks> #2  0x00007fa3a56f0941 in __assert_fail () from /lib/libc.so.6
<ivoks> super! :)
<Mmike> http://explain.depesz.com/s/psx#text <- TO je query plan :)
<SilverSpace> majku mu 900kn traze za stvar kaj vani kosta 100$
<civija> ekipa ima li netko za preporuciti neki opensource CRM?
<civija> za manju firmu ...
<Mmike> joomla? drupal? wordpress cak? :)
<civija> crm != cms :)
<ivoks> sugarcrm
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sad ce reci 'manja firma != velika firma'
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> daklem, sugarcrm je ok
<Mmike> dok god ne zelis nesto sam doprogramirati za nejga :)
<Mmike> njega :)
<Mmike> onda postaje nocna mora :)
<civija> tnx
<civija> idem pogledat
<Mmike> ako te ne smeta nacin na koji su oni zamislili da CRMas, onda je vrlo kul
<darkwood> pozz, frend je updejto distru preko konzole i sad mu je doslo http://tinyurl.com/6jea2zy (grub) i sta bi tu tebo upisat?
<hbogner> https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_17052011_drugi_dan#5608017930309440274 
<hbogner> vid ga sto je cakani
<SilverSpace> kak da provjerim dali je cd dobro snimljen
<ivoks> ovaj ledo 6 pack
<ivoks> kupim, misleci kako cu svaki dan jedan
<ivoks> a onda ih sve maknem u pol sata
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jao fotki
<ivoks> na svima zmirim
<obruT> ivoks kaze jedan irc troller da izgledas star ko igustin :)
<obruT> s/irc troller/news troller/
<ivoks> da, zalosno
<ivoks> da samo znas na sto sam licio prije 3-4 mjeseca
<ivoks> ovo je vec napredak
<igustin> omg :-/ :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko kila imas?
<ivoks> 103
<Mmike> opala!
<Mmike> pa cestitke :)
<ivoks> na cemu?
<Mmike> pa na smanjenju kila
<Mmike> kaj nisi imao 110?
<ivoks> imao sam 120
<Mmike> pa e! :)
<Mmike> onnda jos vece cesitke :)
<hbogner> svaka cast
<hbogner> moram i ja malo smanjit
<SilverSpace> jao kaj mi neki novinari dignu zivac 
<SilverSpace> Jedrilica sa Nijemcima nasukala se na rt Ražanj na zapadu Brača
<SilverSpace> zasto se zove razanj :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ne znam kak uspijeva... jucer sam pojeo hrpu baklava, danas vec 6 sladoleda
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> baklave
<Mmike> UH!
 * Mmike bi sad baklave
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh sredit neko spavanje na murteru krajem 6tog mjeseca? Nish fency, jedna noc, 3 ljudi, moze cak i mjesto da se sator moze dic? 
<Mmike> tj, 2 satora bi bila :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce ovi pustit kupovinu u android marketu
<ivoks> krajm 6...
<ivoks> mozda ce biti kod mene mjesta
<ivoks> a svi u istu sobu :)
<Mmike> platili bismo i to
<Mmike> 2 ljudi ce spavati na brodu, a mi ostali bi nekud drugud :)
<SilverSpace> pazi razliku u temperaturi cpu jezgri http://slike.hr/slike/r/raturemonitor1_79576.png
<obruT> http://3sporta.com/novosti/tinymce/jscripts/tiny_mce/plugins/imagemanager/files/pics_vijesti/fat_cyclist1.jpg
<SilverSpace> :))
<obruT> i onda ja kao izgledam debelo na biciklu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti giht me copio 
<obruT> pa sta si radio sunce ti 
<SilverSpace> koljeno me rastura
<SilverSpace> ne pitaj 
<SilverSpace> zderao kaj ne smijem 
<obruT> ja sam rokno litru-dvije vina za vikend i malo janjetine, ali se jako pazio prije, pazim i sad poslije pa valjda nece nabijem ga
<SilverSpace> lego http://mantia.me/wallpaper/
<obruT> bila svadba od super frenda, jebiga, vrijedilo riskirat
<SilverSpace> mene vec sinoc pocelo jutros me probudilo 
<SilverSpace> zderao povrce i jetreca sa zara 
<obruT> ijao, jetrica
<SilverSpace> i povce isto 
<obruT> sta povrce ? osim ako nisi karfiol zdero ?
<SilverSpace> ma je 
<SilverSpace> bas to 
<SilverSpace> i ono kaj slici karfiolu
<SilverSpace> zeleno
<SilverSpace> i to nije sve
<SilverSpace> naso se tu i koji komadic speka :)
<obruT> e jebiga :)
<SilverSpace> sve kaj ne smijem
<obruT> naso si ono ne sto ne smijes nego ono sto nikako ne smijes
<SilverSpace> nema mi druge sad pati budalo
<obruT> ja tu i tamo roknem malcice mesa, ali fakat sam se skroz odrekao suhomesnatoga, iznutrica i plave ribe, to nisam jeo vec 6-7 godina
<SilverSpace> hebi ga zamirislo na rostilju
<obruT> znam, ali kad znam sto me ceka poslije...
<obruT> sad nakon vikenda samo rokam po limunadi, visnjama, hektolitrima vode da se iscistim
<SilverSpace> sva sreca nisam ni kap alkohola
<obruT> i cuo sam za neki dobar alkaloidni caj, ici cu ga potrazit u bio&bio iako sam zaboravio kak se zove biljka :)
<hbogner> opet e-hrvatska na z1
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj se gledas :)
<hbogner> smijem se, kako sam se spetljao :D
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> "raste doslovno iz ruke u ruku" :)
<SilverSpace> paket mi je u Beijing
<SilverSpace> prije ce mi stic paket iz kine nego iz zg
<SilverSpace> isti dan naruceno
<SilverSpace> trebao sam to sve dokumentirati i na youtube staviti kak su brzi 
<hbogner> he hehe, jos stignes
<SilverSpace> trebao sam snimiti korak po korak :)
<HmmZ0r> kao od 59 ekonomija po konkuretnosti samo 58, iza nas je venezuela :)
<HmmZ0r> s/samo/mi smo/ :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam vec mi dva dana steka youtube 
<HmmZ0r> a sta mu bi
<SilverSpace> steka krene ok i onda nakon 2-3 sec pocne stekati
<SilverSpace> ne skida se
<SilverSpace> stane promet 
<SilverSpace> pa opet krene nakon sec pa opet stane promet
<SilverSpace> inace sve ok kad gledam stranice na netu
<HmmZ0r> nis probaj stavit ovaj free flash, i vidi jel i onda zapinje kako bi eliminirao mrezu jel internet z :)
<HmmZ0r> ako zapinje u oba vjerovatno ti ne radi net kako spada 
<HmmZ0r> a ostali servisi neki da nije youtube ?
<SilverSpace> radi sve 
<SilverSpace> tako zapinje i kad gledam kroz totem
<SilverSpace> ff i chrome isti drek
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYwgbZ6OjT8 kreten 
<Mmike> http://www.municycle.ca/gusset-pink-20-pimp-tire-p-364.html
<Mmike> AUKUFERKOL"KOPOSLADANAS!
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ja bih shareao fileove
<Mmike> kak da to napravim? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim pitanje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> cura ima ubuntu
<Mmike> ja imam ubuntu
<Mmike> kak da slozim da imamo neki direktorij na mom (ili njenom) stroju di mozemo imat fileove koje zajednicki mozemo mijenjati
<Mmike> a da ona iz nautilusa lako moze klikati po tome
<Mmike> i da joj se moj komp vidi u 'network nejbrhudu'
<Mmike> ja obicno sshfs koristim 
<Mmike> jer mi tak lakse :)
<Mmike> al' to sad tu nemrem, jel
<SilverSpace> dropbox
<SilverSpace> e sad je pitanje velicina datoteke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam jedno vrijeme koristio Giver
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> izmedu racunala
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> dok se jos sjecam 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes probao zdbox
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nisam al sve procitah :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, giver?
<Mmike> ma SilverSpace 
<Mmike> shareanje u lokalnoj mrezi
<Mmike> kaki dropbox :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj nejde kroz sambu
<SilverSpace> zaboravi giver
<Mmike> pa, SilverSpace , neznam, nisam nikad to radio :)
<SilverSpace> ma d
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad me zajebavas
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> mogu share napraviti
<Mmike> i onda kaj
<Mmike> ona klikne u nautilusu i dobije to?
<SilverSpace> koji kralj ovaj moj netjak 
<SilverSpace> nece se voziti na biciklu 
<SilverSpace> i ja ga nagovorim da sjedne na bike
<SilverSpace> kao nemas pojima o voznji neznas 
<SilverSpace> itd
<SilverSpace> i sad sjedne i napravi pet metara na bike side i kaze mi vidis da znam i okrene se i ode 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<SilverSpace> kakvu to konzervu ima bez natpisa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i have no idea :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to rade sva djeca :)
<sale> ivoks: busted! https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_16052011_prvi_dan#5607978712856949938
<sale> :-P
<ivoks> sale: da, to sam mu se namijestio
<ivoks> steta sto nije malo kasnije fotkao
<sale> prst je bio malo dublje u nosu? :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj mi moras kvaritii veceru
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sale, u ustima :D
<ivoks> nisam znao da ce staviti sve slike
<ivoks> https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_16052011_prvi_dan#5607978814888569010
<ivoks> naprijed natrag
<ivoks> na pol slika imam deformirano lice
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrO5J7TdS7c
<Mmike> trolololo
<ivoks> https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_16052011_prvi_dan#5607978942804295378 <- koji k ovaj igustin hoce
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_16052011_prvi_dan#5607974591946256978
<Mmike> jel' ovo f. ruzis?
<Mmike> ruzic?
<chaky> a vidi moga sefa :)))) https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_17052011_drugi_dan#5608019623234948370
<Mmike> chaky, ?!
<Mmike> to ti je sef?! :)
<Mmike> hehe ehe hehehe :)
<chaky> eee da
<SilverSpace> chaky: sto te nije poveo u zg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce po bas gitari jono
<hbogner> chaky, da, sta tebe nije poveo ili poslao
<ivoks> k0st: https://picasaweb.google.com/113688552305748125088/Dc2011_17052011_drugi_dan#5608020217305814178
<ivoks> k0st: kakvo je to ponasanje? :)
<ivoks> koja zderacina
<Mmike> http://trololololololololololo.com/
 * ivoks stane u XL majice opet
<ivoks> je da malo gejis izgleda, ali malo po malo
<chaky> ja sam sav sretan u trgovini uzeo par L majica za probati, pa sam ih sve vratio i zbunjeno od prodavacice trazio XL velicinu. Njome sam rekao kao da sam do jucer nosio L, pa mi nije jasno zasto sada trebam XL :)))
<SilverSpace> sad je fora internet trgovina prodavati Gift Cerificate
<SilverSpace> ili kak se to vec zove
<Mmike> cijeli dan brijem kak jubito umire
<Mmike> i sad proxyjam kroz carnet
<Mmike> i leti
<Mmike> jebemti amis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa meni vec dva dana youtube umire
<Mmike> SilverSpace, s carneta ne umire
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam kaj je i u ff i u chrome
<SilverSpace> pocne super i onda najednom prestane na dvije tri sekunde 
<SilverSpace> gledam nema prometa
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu sa tim
<ivoks> zove se linux
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> youtubom
<SilverSpace> vani za 200kn Shimano cipele kupis a ovdje nemas ispod 500kn i to neka talijanska sranja
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-19
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: jel se moze negdje pratiti pgcon?
<drj_cro> jutro
<obruT> ijao, u subotu je ludnica :) http://giro.cyclingfever.com/stage.html?id=21546&etappe_id=21953
<obruT> SilverSpace: idemo vozit Zoncolan ? :)
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, pojma nemam :/
 * MmikeMRMA odustaje lagano od Bete Chrometa
<MmikeMRMA> pa svaki dan nova verzija
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> novi mondeo titanium x, 2.2 izgleda zanimljivo
<obruT> dodobas: bome, ima zanimljivih predavanja na pgconu
<obruT> dodobas: odma prvo danas PostGIS :)
<obruT> bit ce zanimljivo docepat se snimki predavanja
<dodobas> obruT: a znam
<dodobas> ja bih sve gledao :D
<Mmike> cudan je ovaj ivoks, nit zna sto je prava baza, nit zna sto je pravi auto... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ae :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ak' naletis na neki leak, sjeti me se :)
<obruT> nego, jel se tko od vas igrao s Ingres bazom ?
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLyy9051iSs
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam vec stari cica, prosla su vremena kad sam ludovao autima :)
<Mmike> Moja stara mazda 323 1.6i motor sa 90ak konja pojede tvoj mondeo :)
<Mmike> I daleko manje trosi :)
<ivoks> pa koliko trosi?
<Mmike> obruT, ne? imas requeste, zahtijeve, ili nesto?
<obruT> cisto me zanima, jel tko probao, kak mu se cini i tako to...
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, 'trosila' je po gradu oko 7 litara, na otvorenoj cesti oko 5 i pol. Normalne voznje. Uz ganjanja gradska, koja su bila ucestala u to doba, nisam uspio natjerati da trosi preko 11.
<ivoks> a to sto ga pojede... da, pojede ostatke dizela koji nastaju sagorijevanjem u 2.2 masini :)
<Mmike> obruT, nije li to komercijalna baza?
<Mmike> ivoks, taj auto je imao 890 kila :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, ne trosi nista manje
<Mmike> sto se znao pokazati kao problem pri zaustavljanju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, nista manje u onoj fikciji 'moj auto ne trosi puno' :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nema veze... ovaj ima 400Nm moment. moram te provozati prije nego ga prodam
 * Mmike je vozio Golfa TDija nekog, Siemensovo auto, isto dizl, 1.9 (mislim)
<Mmike> I uspio sam natjerati po gradu da trosi 5 litara
<Mmike> al' nedo ti bog da se turbina zavrti
<Mmike> vozis se k'o deda, i onda ne trosi
<Mmike> al' se nemres tako voziti :)
<ivoks> al nije istina :)
<Mmike> a dobro :)
<Mmike> mozda je onaj golf bio los a tvoj mondeo je super :)
<Mmike> doduse, golf je isao 210, trosio oko 15l onda, i pustao gust crn dim :) 
<ivoks> u subotu sam isao na more
<Mmike> ja sam bio 5ta osoba koja je vozila taj auto :)
<ivoks> tankao sam na 160km A1
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' skuplji benzin na autocestama u odnosu na grad?
<Mmike> ove?
<ivoks> dosao do murtera, vratio se u zagreb, vozio se po zagrebu (konfa ovo ono) i vratio se do te iste pumpe
<ivoks> prosjecna brzina 140km/h
<ivoks> ne znam, ne tocim beznin :D
<dodobas> bilo danas na radiu, neki njemac/austrijanac... skoda fabia disel, do danske i natrag na jednom tanku
<Mmike> ok, dizel
<dodobas> 2,2l na 100km
<Mmike> 'gorivo'
<dodobas> 2006km
<dodobas> 45l rezervoar
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da su na OMV-u cijene iste, nisam primijetio razliku
<Mmike> dodobas, mozda ima elektrolizator :)
<dodobas> spec. kazu 3.3, ovaj lik je kao imao 2.2
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> ma moze se
<Mmike> moram po gume ljetne :/
<ivoks> ja sam jednom nakon 20km imao prosjecnu potrosnju 4,5l
<Mmike> imam 3 godine stare zimske gume (tj, 3ca zima je prosla kako ih vozim)
<Mmike> nisu nimalo potrosene jos :)
<Mmike> sta ti je kvaliteta, a? :) :)
<ivoks> al to je stvarno ako ga vozis bez gasa :)
<Mmike> ivoks, al' taj on-board kompjuter izmislja, tj, nije nikako precizan
<ivoks> zasto mislis da nije precizan?
<ivoks> provjerio sam ga jednom i fulao je za 0,2
<Mmike> Velim ti. 100 km po gradu, das mi da vozim, nema ganjanja (!), normalna voznja, al' ne djedska, i rucak na kraju :)
<ivoks> moze sve, samo ja vozim :)
<Mmike> Zato sto ne mjeri protok goriva nego racuna na osnovu broja okretaja motora, brzine kojom se vozis i sve to.
<dodobas> znate li neki guide za spajanje ubuntua na internet u studentskim domovoma
<Mmike> Onda moze, al' bez rucka :)
<Mmike> dodobas, erm, a?
<ivoks> kak bez rucka... pa necu se gladan voziti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ti auto stoji, jel' ti pokazuje potrosnju? Ili kad se vozis 5-10 na sat?
<ivoks> pokazuje stalno potrosnju
<Mmike> ivoks, ak ga ti vozis onda ne vrijedi oklada, mozemo, naravno, ic jest :)
<Mmike> hm, onda je mozda tvoj kompjuter moderniji
<ivoks> kad stojim, pokazuje 99,9l/100km :)
<Mmike> sve aute koje sam ja vozio s tim racunalom, kad stojis, ne pokazuje potrosnju. tek kad se vozis preko 30-40 na sat pocne pokazivati
<dodobas> znam da je bio onaj neki preko rucnog konfiguriranja wpa_supplicanta
<Mmike> e, da, peugeot 307 je pokazivao potrosnju u satima :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, pojma 
<ivoks> dodobas: wifi ili mreza?
<dodobas> mreza
<Mmike> obruT, bas citam, pojma nisam imao za ovo :)
<Mmike> ingres, jel
<ivoks> nisam probao, ali mislim da NM to kuzi
<ivoks> znam da WIFI radi bez problema
<dodobas> a e, imam neku studenticu...
<dodobas> pa joj ne mogu bas poslati http://studom.srce.hr/fileadmin/StuDOM/template/docs/StuDOM_2009_Linux_zicano.pdf
<Mmike> "In February 2006, Ingres Corporation released Ingres 2006 under the GNU General Public Licence."
<obruT> Mmike: ja "gledam" tu bazu vec neko vrijeme, ali nikako da isprobam kak radi
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da ce ovo network manager sve sam odhendlati
<ivoks> dodobas: bar tako radi za wifi
<dodobas> a objasnio sam 'tuki' na taj nacin... ali eto... nema slikica, kako sto napraviti == nema interneta
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko gledam, postgres je better bet
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_relational_database_management_systems
<Mmike> al' bas idem probat :)
<ivoks> nestalo struje na otoku
<ivoks> tocno u 10
<ivoks> vjerojatno je bilo najavljeno :)
<Mmike> Onaj MysqlWorkbench
<Mmike> pa jadni ljudi koji to rade :(
<Mmike> poskupili diskovi
<Mmike> nema vise 2TB diska ispod 550 kuna
<Mmike> lolololo
<jelly> a kad je bilo?
<budz0r_> drustvo postoji li aplikacija za linux kojom bi mogao vidjeti status diskova, odnosno status raid-a na intel raid kontroleru?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obruT: zanimljiva staza :) lijep video
<SilverSpace> ljut ko ris 
<SilverSpace> ljepo vrijeme a ja ne mogu van
<Mmike> budz0r, kak' to mislis?
<Mmike> aha, nesto poput tw_cli
<Mmike> ili slicnih
<Mmike> pojma nemam :)
<SilverSpace> Aloonso ostaje u Ferrariu jos sest sezona
<obruT> vis vraga, nisam znao za Lisog : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisog
<SilverSpace> koljeno mi ko manja bundeva 
<SilverSpace> tjedan dana bez bicikla
<SilverSpace> koja sam ja budala
<obruT> sta da ti kazem, jesi :)
<obruT> to si ja rekoh svaki put kad se zajebah
<obruT> inace jucer si kupih jedan caj koji bi mogao biti dobar za ciscenje od kiseline pa cemo vidjet...
<SilverSpace> naso si ga
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ivoks> super su mi html mailovi s tablicama
<ivoks> i css imaju
<ivoks> ma super :)
<budz0r> Mmike: e upravo to
<Mmike> ivoks, jel', dobar taj mutt :)
<Mmike> budz0r, pojma
<ivoks> ne postoji intel raid
<ivoks> vjerojatno govoris o LSI chipu
<jelly> ivoks: http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/matrixstorage_sb.htm (softraid)
<ivoks> megamgr, megarc
<jelly> sorry s/soft/fake/
<ivoks> jelly: jel to fakeraid?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> dakle, ne postoji intel raid :)
<ivoks> megacli
<budz0r> ivoks: LSI chip je, ispricavam se 
<Mmike> Jel' iam netko testove nekve, hw-raid vs sw-raid (mdadm i ino) ?
<Mmike> pravi hwraid, ne fake"raid"
<ivoks> Mmike: to sve ovisi od stroja do stroja
<Mmike> jasno
<Mmike> mdadm na dvojezgrenom pentijumu 3 ce raditi lose :)
<Mmike> al' za danasnje megazvjerske servere sa 2xi7 procovima koji imaju 16 virtualnih jezgri i mogu natrpati 12 SAS diskova u sebe, jel' ima smisla ulagati u mega-skupi raid controler?
<ivoks> ima, ako ces staviti i bateriju
<ivoks> mdadm je postao jako dobar, ali mislim da po performansama jos nije dostigao hw raid
<ivoks> nisam radio nikakva testiranja
<Mmike> jeps, baterija, da
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> eto me flirek neki dan zvao kod sebe u styriju da testiram postgres na NASu koji imaju :)
<Mmike> veli da radi 'brze od lokalnog FSa' :) pa da vidimo
<ivoks> skeptican sam
<ivoks> ne znam kako moze biti brze kada imas jos jedan dodatni layer u prijenosu podataka
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> al' veli on, 'dodji, pa izmjeri'
<Mmike> pa reko, hvala, vrlo rado :)
<Mmike> jaoooo
<Mmike> ona cohaliza za ledja
<Mmike> NAJBOLJI izum ikad
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> kak' da napravim 'send to' u nautilusu, pa da mi se otvori thiunderbird?
<drj_cro> reci gnomeu da ti je thunderbird def mail client
<darkwood> pozz, ima netko iskustva sa blockhosts.py ?
<SilverSpace> jel cemu taj thunderbird to nisam probao vec godinama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto trosis?
<Mmike> drj_cro, erm... nemrmem nac, di to? :)
<SilverSpace> vrlo malo evolution sve preko google
<darkwood> ee, obriso sam auth.log sad sam ga ponovo kreiro i vise ne logira? wtf ? :)
<SilverSpace> darkwood: nisi cuo za kopiju prije brisanja :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> darkwood: reloadaj syslog
<darkwood> heh, ma jesam, ali nisam htio imat te kopije :D
<darkwood> thy jelly
<drj_cro> Mmike: trenutno mi je podeseno na HR,a inace pod onim settings meniju - na hr se zove zadani programi :)
<darkwood> gledam amlo te logove, bruteforcaju
<darkwood> pa zelim stavit blockhosts
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> preffered applications
<Mmike> pa imam tamo thunderbird
<jelly> darkwood: servis drži log datoteke otvorene cijelo vrijeme i lagano piše u njih; reload akcija, ako postoji, veli servisu da zatvori i otvori ponovo log datoteke i pročita konfiguraciju iznova
<darkwood> hmm, zrazim di je syslog u /etc/init.d ga nema 
<jelly> neki servisi nemaju reload pa moraš opaliti restart
<jelly> darkwood: ima različitih syslog implementacija.  Recimo Debian sad koristi rsyslog, a prije se init skripta zvala sysklogd
<jelly> još ima syslog-ng
<darkwood> hmm, a kod ubuntua ? 
<darkwood> nist, idem googlat
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> ls -la /etc/init.d/*sys*log*
<darkwood> hmm, nema uopce u tom init.d nista sta pocinje sa sys :/
<jelly> ne znam kak tražiš al brijem da ne tražiš dovoljno dobro
<darkwood> screen-cleanup        sendsigs              single                ssh                   stop-bootlogd         stop-bootlogd-single  sudo
<drj_cro> darkwood: service rsyslog restart
<darkwood> hvala
<darkwood> googlam i ovi malazi svi pisu da im je u /init.d a nema ga
<drj_cro> pa je al se zove rsyslog
<ivoks> restart rsyslogd
<drj_cro> al su ga stavili u upstart pa je u /etc/init/rsyslog
<ivoks> restart rsyslog
<Mmike> pre idijotski mi je to sa 'restart'
<jelly> zasto?
<ivoks> prejednostavno?
<ivoks> to ti je to... navika... mozes pojednostaviti stvari, ali navika je navika
<obruT> ma taj upstart i sve te trincarije su skroz u kitu otisli
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> sto ne valja s upstartom?
<ivoks> ili systemd
<ivoks> sto je to tako dobro iz sysv sto ovi nemaju?
<ivoks> osim hrpe bashizma u init skriptama
<ivoks> no?
<ivoks> jedan dobar argument trazim
<obruT> ide mi na zivce sto jos u samoj distribuciji nije sve prilagodjeno sa svim skriptama i daemonima
<ivoks> pa to je proces koji traje... u 11.10 ce svi koji su u mainu morati biti u upstartu
<obruT> ja iz navike /etc/init.d/nesto start/stop/nesto, ovaj kaze nemoj tako nego ovako (iako to nekad napravi), a onda ti ides tako kako je rekao pa ne radi :)
<ivoks> inace nece biti u mainu :)
<ivoks> ma sta ne radi?
<dodobas> obruT: pa nije ti ubuntu kriv sto si lijen :P
<ivoks> nemoj kenjat :)
<obruT> ne kenjam
<ivoks> sto ne radi?
<obruT> ne znam sad na pamet, uglavnom kad ja po starom ocem palit/gasit/restartat, ovaj me upozori da se tako vise ne radi :)
<ivoks> ni upstart ni systemd nisu savrseni, niti radi bas sve kako treba, al vecina ljudi samo sere jer su puni sranja, pa se moraju olaksati :)
<obruT> ok, idem ja kak se to treba radit, pa ne radi svaki put :)
<ivoks> radi svaki put
<ivoks> ne moze raditi jednom, a drugi put ne
<obruT> e pa meni za neke stvari nije radilo svaki put :) sta sad, izmisljam
<ivoks> da, izmisljas :)
<obruT> i nije da kenjam bezveze, nego sam samo nervozan kod takvih pizdarija
<obruT> stalno se nesto mijenja, stalno nesto napreduje, a nikad ne ispolira do kraja
<obruT> star sam, jebiga
<obruT> jos malo pa cu postat ko Ivanisevic :)
<ivoks> pa nije sysv gnome-terminal da ga zamijenis s xtermom i gotova prica
<ivoks> upstart ima svojih mana, bez daljnjega
<obruT> mislim, nisam ja pljuvac po linuxu, koristim ga 15-tak godina kao primarni OS, ali dosta mi je zajebancije oko gluparija
<ivoks> njegova najveca mana je sto radi na principu koji ljudski mozak tesko moze shvatiti
<obruT> ne da mi se vise
<ivoks> jer covjek gleda u seriji
<obruT> zajebavat :)
<dodobas> obruT: kupi si onda iPad...
<obruT> pa valjda smijem tu i tamo kritizirat nesto sto ne valja ?
<ivoks> to zajebavanje oko gluparija nam donosi kruh
<ivoks> da je uvijek isto, svi bi to radili :)
<obruT> pa i meni donosi kruh, radim sve na linuxu :) otkad radim radim na linuxu
<obruT> sto je najbolje, i nove kolege u odjelu smo preswitchali na linux :)
<obruT> cak se i .NET developer preswitchao na linux i presao na opensource aplikacije :)
<Mmike> http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/18/youve-been-a-bad-bad.html
<Mmike> meni smeta to sto imam 'restart' kao svoj utility koji mi nesto radi :)
<Mmike> da ,glup sam, grebao sam ga nazvati mike_restart
<jelly> obruT: aivanise je ok, pazi da ne postanes gogala
<jelly> which restart
<jelly> restart () {
<jelly>         sudo invoke-rc.d "$1" restart
<jelly> }
<jelly> Mmike: eto i ja imam svoj restart ;-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' netko zna tog gogalu bolje malo, ima li tko pozitivnih iskustava s njim?
<obruT> ijao, Gogala, nadam se da necu nikad ;)
<obruT> tesko je postat Gogala, ne znam sta bih trebao napraviti s umom :)
<ivoks> pustiti ga na pasu
<obruT> mozda bi ovece kolicine acida i gljiva mogle nesto ucinit po tom pitanju :)
<obruT> jao, bas me zanimaju ova neka predavanja s pgcona, moramo se docepat nekih snimaka
<obruT> koliko vidim #pgcon postoji :)
<obruT> hmmm, za proslogodisnji postoje audio snimke...
<SilverSpace> tko to opet kuka na kanalu :)
<obruT> tko kuka ? :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<obruT> laku noc :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> shrooooooms :)
<zerobravo> oj ekipa
<zerobravo> jel ima netko kakav mail crawler na raspolaganju, tipa perl ili java skriptu
<novi> ima koga?  imam pitanje?
<Mmike> dodobas, si tu?
<Mmike> dodobas, geoip u apachetu si koristio kad?
<dodobas> definiraj u apachetu
<Mmike> ako skinem onaj GeoIPCityLite.dat
<Mmike> jel' to ukljucuje sve sto i GeoIp.dat ili moram obadva fajla staviti u apacheta?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja kuzim sto je geoip, i koristio sam to, ali ne kuzim sto ti pokusavas napraviti
<Mmike> Imas GeoIp.dat
<Mmike> to su drzave
<Mmike> al' imas i GeoIpCityLight.dat
<Mmike> to su gradovu
<Mmike> gradovi
<Mmike> ukljucio sam sad samo gradove, ak' ce se ovaj bunit, vidjet ceom :)
<dodobas> Okiiiiiii, sve to imas, ali to ti mene pitas?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> reko
<Mmike> mozda si radio
<Mmike> pa znas
<Mmike> pa kazes 'dada, samo Cityje ukljuci, oni ti imaju i drzave'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> zanimljivi su ovi novi cak jednu minutu se zadrze na kanalu 
<SilverSpace> dobra ova android aplikacija za m-zabu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas upaljenu mzaba uslugu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ja nemam
<Mmike> kol'ko to kosta?
<HmmZ0r> vjerovatno 20 - 50 kn na mjesec.
<Mmike> previse
<HmmZ0r> aha :)
<Mmike> al' mozda ima ona neka lepeza/paket/nesto?
<HmmZ0r> imas onaj kurac internet banking / mbanking i sranja. ne znam za zabu jel :)
<HmmZ0r> al imamo i mi mwanking isto :)
<Mmike> mwanking :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, mosh sredit neki popust ako predjem u banku tvoju? :)
<HmmZ0r> popust na sto frende :)
<SilverSpace> 20kn
<HmmZ0r> al sto se desi kad izgubis mob 
<HmmZ0r> npr :)
<SilverSpace> nista
<HmmZ0r> autoriziras se dodano jel 
<HmmZ0r> za mtoken app ?
<SilverSpace> pin
<SilverSpace> koji si si sam odabrao
<HmmZ0r> kewl kewl, kolko smijes najmanje ?
<SilverSpace> cega
<SilverSpace> znamenki u pinu
<SilverSpace> ?
<HmmZ0r> da
<SilverSpace> 4
<SilverSpace> ko i na kreditnim karticama
<HmmZ0r> jel moras bit online da bi app radio ?
<HmmZ0r> mislim da bi ga pokrenuo jel
<SilverSpace> cek da vidim
<SilverSpace> ne radi kaze nema vezu sa internetom
<SilverSpace> Zbilja mi je ovaj Alonso najodvratnije bice u F1 
<SilverSpace> i dalje mi steka youtube
<SilverSpace> kaj instalirati virtualbox ili qemu
<jelly> ovisi za sta
<jelly> ak emuliras PC, virtualbox ili kvm ili vmware player 
<SilverSpace> jelly: za pokrenut neke bootabilne cd_je VB cu to mi je najjednostavnije 
<SilverSpace> qemu mi je bio prije spor
 * ivoks radi peku
<ivoks> qemu je spor :)
<ivoks> zasto bi koristio qemu? jel to netko sugerirao? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: prije neznam kak to sad izgleda
<ivoks> kvm je kernel modul
<ivoks> virtualizacija na stereoidima
<SilverSpace> ne mogu na atomu :)
<ivoks> opet me telia hebe
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> pozdrav drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> jesi rjesio lap?
<SilverSpace> ma ne
<SilverSpace> ne pita nitko
<drac0_> sad cu i ja cekati :)
<drac0_> prodajem desktop
<SilverSpace> kuzis vjerojatno pogledaju kolika je cjena najjeftinijeg edge pa im je ovo puno
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj ces bez desktopa
<drac0_> trebas naglasiti da dajes dvije baterije i da ima 3 god jamstva
<SilverSpace> ili planiras nesto novo
<drac0_> ma puna mi kifla desktopa :)
<drac0_> vidjet cemo, imam nesto u planu
<SilverSpace> ima li kaj novoga glede q150
<drac0_> lap i q150 mi sasvim dovoljno
<drac0_> samo se moramo naci i to je to
<drac0_> sve sam rezervirao
<drac0_> roba ceka
<drac0_> covjek je van hr
<drac0_> kad se vrati sve rjesimo
<drac0_> javim ti ...
<SilverSpace> moze 
<SilverSpace> tak i tak sad sam u komi
<SilverSpace> koljeno ko lubenica
<drac0_> sta ti je 
<drac0_> ma daj
<drac0_> ajoj
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ce do ponedjeljka proc
<drac0_> nema zurbe
<SilverSpace> ako ne prodam vise ga ni necu prodavati
<SilverSpace> neka stoji 
<drac0_> ako ovdje ima kupaca za i920 nek se jave :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, imas hdmi-->dvi adapter? :)
<SilverSpace> ne
<drac0_> imas hdmi na monitoru? :)
<SilverSpace> monitor mi ima i vga
<drac0_> q150 ima hdmi out :)
<SilverSpace> za sad bude dobro
<drac0_> hebate vga :)
<drac0_> nismo u proslom stoljecu
<SilverSpace> bude ok za sad dok monitor novi ne kupim
<SilverSpace> i sad sam na vga
<SilverSpace> ovaj intel nema dvi
<drac0_> smece :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj xubuntu isti ko gnome
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<SilverSpace> uspio pokrenut u virtalbox ali se vuce ko drek
<drac0_> xubuntu se vuce ha :D
<Mmike> drac0_, kaj nudies sve?
<Mmike> kol'ko para?
<Mmike> i to :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ljepotana :) http://is.gd/EQz96v
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jos malo moras cekati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> odoh van prosetat pseto :)
<SilverSpace> pazi macke
<drac0_> svejed :)
<drac0_> macke, psi, veprovi
<drac0_> sve je na meniju
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<Neuromanc> ..
<SilverSpace> dobar ovajnovi hirens
<layo> moze li mi tko objasniti zasto imam ovake hijeroglife na google-u 
<layo> http://www.flickr.com/photos/43370978@N06/5737611374/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<SilverSpace> koje
<layo> pogledaj sliku
<layo> probaj zoomirati
<SilverSpace> nis ja na toj sitnoj slici ne vidim
<jelly-home> ja ne znam zumirati na actual size
<layo> http://www.flickr.com/photos/43370978@N06/5737075417/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<layo> evo ga
<layo> malo bolje
<chaky> layo: krivi jezik je postaljen u firefoxu
<layo> ma di?
<chaky> layo: uredi > postavke > sadrzaj
<chaky> pa dolje na dnu
<chaky> stavi HR na vrh, a nakon toga EN. Sve ostalo makni 
<layo> fala
<layo> nikad mi to nije palo na pamet
<layo> jer sve ostalo radi normalno
<chaky> jer sve ostalo nema veze s ovim
<layo> aha
<chaky> ovo je lokalna postavka u ff
<layo> zamalo sam počeo proučavat te hijeroglife :)
<chaky> anyeay, np
<chaky> anyway*
<drac0_> zdravo
<drac0_> SilverSpace, overlay scrollbars 0.2
<drac0_> sad mi radi system-wide :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes probao zdbox
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nisam hebate :)
<drac0_> jel bas moram? :)
<drac0_> ajd probam da vidim to cudo
<SilverSpace> probaj
<SilverSpace> ok je
<drac0_> ma daj
<drac0_> ne hebu me ti task killeri
<drac0_> al ajd ima jos fora
<SilverSpace> drac0_: sve vise licis na svog pesa
<drac0_> kako linkati prevedenu stranicu
<drac0_> nesto kenja ovaj novi chrome
<SilverSpace> da 
<drac0_> ne otvara mi google translate ko inace
<drac0_> hocu linkati prevedno na eng
<drac0_> pas matr
<drac0_> sta su sad uhebali
<SilverSpace> bas
<drac0_> neki bug
<drac0_> zatvoris chromium i onda radi
<SilverSpace> koju verziju imas
<drac0_> chrome
<drac0_> 11.696.68
<SilverSpace> 13.0.770.0 (Sastavak razvojnog programera 85857 Linux) Ubuntu 11.04
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chromium
<drac0_> hebate
<drac0_> di ja zivim :)
<drac0_> sta je to neki daily
<drac0_> beta
<SilverSpace> daily
<drac0_> jel stabilno to djubre?
<Mmike> Sastavak
<Mmike> razvojnog
<Mmike> programera
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ja nonstop to koristim i nemam problema
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<rsedak> jutro
<drac0_> welcome rsedak :)
<drac0_> rsedak, jesi narucio koji apache s black hawk s ebaya? :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: imas li ti prozore :)
<drac0_> rsedak, bilo koji :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ja narucio :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, onu malu zujalicu? :)
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> hebate kad ubijes nekog
<rsedak> drac0_: da black hawk, Apachea :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.focalprice.com/YE376L/5888_4channel_2Speed_24GHz_RC_Helicopter_Blue.html
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> o Susjed
<Neuromanc> pitali me u BCCu za tebe kad su culi da sam iz popovace:)
<Neuromanc> tvoji ucenici
<Neuromanc> doduse ne bi me zacudilo da su i tu na kanalu;)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, zakacis netjaka na to i posaljes ga po sladoled :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> Susjed mojih ucenika posvuda po Zagrebu i Hrvatskoj :-)
<rsedak> Susjed sto kazes na ovo? http://technic.lego.com/en-gb/BuildingInstructions/default.aspx/#8297%20Group Naletio u Mulleru
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jedva ceka 
<Mmike> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect. 
<Mmike> 当前的存取控制设定禁止您的请求被接受， 如果您觉得这是错误的，请与您网路服务的提供者联系。
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nemoj mu slucajno dati to u vrtic, pobit ce sve tete tamo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je na tvom linku onom
<rsedak> Mike? Milio sam da znas Mandarinski a ne Kantonski
<Mmike> ja ti neznam vise sto ti ja znam :)
<drac0_> sad si ko raos :)
<Neuromanc> susjed ovi rekli da si ih zvao na rostilj:)
<rsedak> Tko ovi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerojatno je mysql
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: juce se teta nesto na njega zgalamila jer tuce djecu
<SilverSpace> u vrticu
<SilverSpace> a on dode do nje i kaze joj teta ja te puno volim 
<SilverSpace> veli teta kaj da mu sad radis
<SilverSpace> kad te tak sarmira
<drj_cro> SilverSpace:  je,ti malci su prestrasni.. moj mali je danas opet uzicao u ducanu zenu iza sebe da mu kupi autic(mali ima 3.5) :)
<jelly-home> wtf
<layo> koji encoding treba staviti da vidim čšćžđ u vlc player-u?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: 3.9
<jelly-home> layo: onaj koji je u titlovima
<drj_cro> layo: cp1250
<jelly-home> layo: cp1250, vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> layo: cp1250 sigurno :)ž
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly-home> možda je windows-1250?
<layo> je windows 1250 to je to. hvala
<SilverSpace> drac0_: evo da se malo igras https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aknpkdffaafgjchaibgeefbgmgeghloj
<SilverSpace> drac0_: mozda ti je ovo bolje https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/edhdbnccengjabklmjojclohfkkilenc
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> drj_cro lol, je klinci su strasni:)
<Neuromanc> drj_cro lol, je klinci su strasni:):)
<Neuromanc> ah kriva tipka:)
<Neuromanc> susjed ti iz BCCa
<rsedak> pa znam, Prije nego si se zaposlio znao sm da oni ordiniraju u tvojoj firmi :-)
 * rsedak zna sve
<SilverSpace> u DX sam 5.5 narucio a danas su poslali da su spakirali
<jelly-home> uh, to je lose prolazno vrijeme
<SilverSpace> nikad tak dugo
<jelly-home> jesi narucio nesto neobicno na sto se cekala posiljka?
<jelly-home> mozda su se igrali na kompjuteru
<jelly-home> # Chinese video game 'Glorious Mission' chooses US Army for its enemy Wed May 18, 4:45 pm ET
<SilverSpace> a drugi 14 i danas je u zg
<SilverSpace> sutra vjerojatno bude postar donio
<SilverSpace> 17 bio u pekingu danas u zg
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0_> dobar market
<SilverSpace> brzi su
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce sutra doci helikopter
<rsedak> "Run anyway?" = "Da li da pobjegnem?"
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ko te ganja
<rsedak> zena?
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<SilverSpace> hebemu musko si :)
<rsedak> :-)
<jelly-home> "Beži bre!"
<rsedak> begam begam 
<jelly-home> zaradi lebac (lebac!)
<rsedak> laku noc
<drac0_> noc
<jelly-home> noć
<SilverSpace> rsedak: vidi ovo http://www.focalprice.com/YE494B/9806_4CH_RTF_Stealth_Fighter_with_3_Gyros_Black.html
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kud ces
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: access denied!
<SilverSpace> ma da
<jelly-home> F5
<SilverSpace> kakat i meni sad
<SilverSpace> fakat*
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nikamo
<rsedak> SilverSpace: zgodno :-)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLuqqSW0zX8
<drac0_> bit ce dosta, odoh van
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> foraa
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-20
<drj_cro> jutar
<budz0r> oj, jel ima tko problema sa logiranjem preko gdm-a
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> utrci netjak danas u vrtic kao da vozi nesto brm brm i pita ga teta kaj je to motor kamio auto? a on ko iz topa vatrogasna auto bez sirene ona ga onak pogleda sa upitnikom na glavi a on provali pa nema požara nigdje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1 trening
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> 15 min vec traje
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> di ima o
<Mmike> adthenet.tv
<Mmike> ili kako?
<SilverSpace> net tv
<SilverSpace> http://www.vipbox.tv/sports/motosport.html
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> super veli lik na BBCju
<Mmike> da je DRS drek
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drs je omogucio preticanja
<Mmike> tak oje
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> pod cijenu bilo ceg drugog
<Mmike> nema smisla
<SilverSpace> po koju cjenu
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim omogucio je pretjecanje 
<SilverSpace> i kaj bi oni opet vlakic
<Mmike> ali nema smisla, kuzis
<Mmike> kad je netko iza tebe
<Mmike> upali to
<Mmike> i preteci ce te
<Mmike> onak
<SilverSpace> pa da
<Mmike> neznam, mozda treba jos malo vremena da se to sve usaglasi
<Mmike> pa glupo je :)
<SilverSpace> aksi faca vratis mu u drugom krugu
<Mmike> osim ako to nije zadnji krug, na primjer
<Mmike> pa onda ovaj iza ceka 10ak krugova, i upali DRS u zadnjem
<Mmike> kuzis, toliku brzinu dobije prateci auto da ovaj ispred nemoze nista napraviti
<SilverSpace> mislim da drs u zadnjim krugovima nikom nista ne znace
<SilverSpace> nego kvaliteta guma
<SilverSpace> kaj se do sad i pokazalo
<Mmike> pa neznam bas, spanjolska ima dugi ravni dio 
<SilverSpace> to se vidjelo u predzadnjoj utrci 
<Mmike> prije onog ostrog lijevog zavoja
<Mmike> pa da, al' gle tursku
<SilverSpace> hamilton sa boljim gumam 
<Mmike> ravnica, DRS, preteknem te
<Mmike> ovaj koji je ispred, nema sansi
<SilverSpace> ali u sledecem krugu si ti u prednosti
<SilverSpace> drs je dobra stvar
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> mislim da su ubili gust
<Mmike> je, ima pretjecanja
<Mmike> Pricekajmo spanjolsku :)
<Mmike> Pa cemo vidjeti
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Kina je bila izvrsna
<Mmike> Turska je bila ok, al' je zbog DRSa ubila draz
<Mmike> tj, draz je bio ubijen zbog DRSa
<SilverSpace> cek tebi je bolje da se voze jedan ispred drugoga
<Mmike> Kuzis, povecava razlike izmedju dobrih i losih, umjesto da ih smanje
<SilverSpace> vlakic takozvani 
<Mmike> Nisam to rekao, Sspace.
<Mmike> Prosle godine nije bilo DRSa pa je bilo pretjecanja.
<SilverSpace> svi dizu alonsa za vrhunskog vozaca a ja to ne vidim 
<Mmike> Pa odlican je vozac.
<SilverSpace> bar zadnjih godina
<Mmike> Samo ne najbolji :)
<Mmike> Kuzis, DRS. Bilo bi postenije da su rekli - imas pravo koristiti DRS 3 ptua po 2 sekunde po krugu - kad hoces.
<Mmike> A ne samo kad si iza nekoga.
<Mmike> Ravnopravnije bi bilo.
<SilverSpace> kad covjek koji se bori za titulu ne moze prestici petrova 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tu imaju jebenu struju
<Mmike> Pa da
<Mmike> Zato sto petrov uopce nije los!
<Mmike> Sto sad, ovaj bi ga trebao pustiti, ne kuzim!
<Mmike> Pricas o Alonsu i Abu Dhabiju prosle godine?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> ali to je sramota za alonsa 
<SilverSpace> boli vozac bolji auto 
<SilverSpace> i jos se boris za titulu
<Mmike> pa sta onda? :)
<Mmike> nije dovoljno dobar :)
<Mmike> jer ga nije mogao preteci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas tak 
<Mmike> uz to sto je ta staza totalno zdrkana i jadna
<SilverSpace> ja ga uopce ne cijenim
<SilverSpace> i jos se na kraju buni mulac
<Mmike> lik je izvrstan vozac, nemozes mu to osporiti
<Mmike> samo sto, eto, ima izvrsnijih :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> sta brijes, kol'ko ce bit krug na kvalifikacijama?
<Mmike> ispod 1:20?
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<SilverSpace> jesi trenirao 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 1:21 
<Mmike> nemrem brze
<Mmike> dijelom i zbog kontrolera
<Mmike> a dodobasov volan nikako da naslonim na stol kako spada
<Mmike> i imam los stolac
<Mmike> pa kad stisnem kocnicu stolac mi ide unazad
<dodobas> Mmike: moras si podkajlat stolac
<Mmike> maldonado se razletel malo
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> tak ja izletim :)
<Mmike> tocno tako :) :)
<dodobas> MmikeT: :D
<Mmike> dodobas, znam, ili uzet neki koji nije na kotacicima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> promaklo mi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kuhinjski stolac
<Mmike> kol'ko je vrijeme vettel imao sad?
<Mmike> jedino mi zanimljivo gledat first-person shooteve sad :)
<SilverSpace> slabo
<Mmike> ici ce oni ispod 1.21 sigurno
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj je masa toliko slabiji
<SilverSpace> citam kaj ljudi seru o OIB_u
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/05/20/0022006.html?pos=n0
<SilverSpace> fakat ljudi ne kuze kaj je OIB
<SilverSpace> zanimljivi kablic http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-male-to-female-data-charging-adapter-cable-white-18-8cm-length-80802
<Mmike> ali OIB nije tajan
<SilverSpace> tako je
<SilverSpace> ljudi ne kuze to
<SilverSpace> bit je da naprimjer HEP ima jednu razinu podataka MUP drugu Ministarstvo financija trecu itd.
<Mmike> odo odvetst krug
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj se razbiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> eh, iskon.tv konačno dodao kanal sa F1
<jelly> Osjecka TV prenosi koliko vidim
<Mmike> jelly, pa da nemres negdje progurat to, nc, nc :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, poludio sam, 8 krugova bio 2gi i onda se sjebem
<Mmike> ovaj kontroler je dobar samo za naucit stazu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hladim koljeno alkoholom
<jelly> a i grlo
<Mmike> kalamazoo
<jelly> jel vim zna otvoriti velike datoteke (vece nego sto ima memorije)?
<jelly> 26168 albink    20   0 8217m 8.0g 1796 R   37 50.9   1:42.94 vim                                                                                       
<SilverSpace> sad CARNetove obavjesti dobijam i od provajdera koji k sam to radio preko svojeg mela
<darkwood> Mmike
<Mmike> reci
<Mmike> jelly, zna
<Mmike> jelly, moras mu reci da swapa
<darkwood> mi mozes pomoc kod munin plugina
<darkwood> neznam di da ga stavim :D
<darkwood> upgrejdo sam na 1.4.5 iz backporta, mislio sam da cu dobiti dodatne plugine, ali nista :/
<darkwood> izgleda da moram rucno
<Mmike> jel' imas munin-plugins-contrib?
<Mmike> isto iz backportsa to instaliraj
<Mmike> ako si vec munin od tamo nategnijo
<Mmike> jelly, hm, nemrem naci sad,
<Mmike> al' znam da se moze, nekako
<darkwood> ad ad pogledam
<Mmike> ad ad?
<darkwood> hmm, ne postoji taj paket
<SilverSpace> munin-plugins-extra
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to to
<darkwood> budem probo, nego sad kad smo vec kod toga :D
<darkwood> odem u /etc/munin/plugins -> apache_accesses -> /usr/share/munin/plugins/apache_accessesapache_accesses -> /usr/share/munin/plugins/apache_accesses
<darkwood> kako se rade ti linkovi?
<Mmike> pa, sa ln :)
<Mmike> imas i onaj munin-plugin-configure
<Mmike> pa ti tamo pise sto sve ima i moze i tako to
<SilverSpace> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uln.htm
<Mmike> vidi opcije od munin-plugin-configure
<Mmike> imas i --suggest i --shell (mislim)
<Mmike> pa ti ovaj izgeneira ln komande
<Mmike> neki plugini su za vise stvari pratiti, recimo, /usr/share/munin/plugins/sensors_
<Mmike> njega linkas ovako, odes u /etc/munin/plugins i onda kazes: ln -s /usr/share/munin/plugins/sensors_ sensors_temp
<Mmike> pa onda opet, al' ovaj put na sensors_fans
<Mmike> kapis? :)
<darkwood> kapis :D
<darkwood> kapiran
<darkwood> munin-plugins-extra is already the newest version.
<darkwood> nista, budem probo rucno
<darkwood> bar naucim i linkanje
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> munin-plugin-configure
<darkwood> tog pak nema u backportovima :)
<Mmike> aprdon
<darkwood> jedno pitanje, recimo citam man ls, pise make symbolic links instead of hard links, pa kakvi su to hard linkovi? :D
<Mmike> munin-node-configure
<Mmike> to nije od backportsa
<Mmike> root@buntor ~# dpkg -S munin-node-configure
<Mmike> munin-node: /usr/share/man/man1/munin-node-configure.1p.gz
<Mmike> munin-node: /usr/sbin/munin-node-configure
<Mmike> to sluzi da ti pomogne skonfigurirati munin
<Mmike> a za ls
<Mmike> eh, jebemu
<Mmike> to su osnove :)
<Mmike> http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<Mmike> heh, ovo je preoprirno
<darkwood> prejako mi je sve to :D kolko ima objasnjenja za jedan pojam :)
<Mmike> darkwood, jel' kuzis sto Ca? 
<Mmike> ako da, onda mozes synmlink gledati kao pointer, a hardlink kao referencu :)
<darkwood> budem procito, mislio sam da je objasnjenje 3-4 rijeci :)
<darkwood> idem prvo vidjet taj configure
<darkwood> e to je super sta si mi dao :)
<darkwood> svidja mi se yes | no opcije
<Mmike> svakako vidi --hek
<Mmike> --help
<Mmike> darkwood, u 99% slucajeva zelis symlink
<SilverSpace> ili man ln
<SilverSpace> iskon tv uveo F1
<Mmike> jelly eh, iskon.tv konačno dodao kanal sa F1
<Mmike> jelly Osjecka TV prenosi koliko vidim
<SilverSpace> aa preskocio to :)
<darkwood> Mmike, evo citam taj help i sve pise osim kak da enejblam plugin :)
<Mmike> --shell
<Mmike> bogara mu :)
<Mmike> If you specify --shell, shell commands to install those same plugins
<Mmike> will be printed. These can be reviewed or piped directly into a shell to
<Mmike> install the plugins.
<Mmike> sto znaci da ces dobiti nesto poput: ln -s /usr/share/munin/plugins/turbosuperextra /etc/munin/plugins/turbosuper
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> i onda taj ln izvrsis
<Mmike> kazes /etc/init.d/munin-node reload
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> telnet localhost munin
<Mmike> list
<Mmike> i vidis dal' ti se plugin pokazuje
<Mmike> ako da, kazes: fetch <plugin_name>
<Mmike> i vidis jel' daje podatke
<Mmike> ako da
<Mmike> cekas 10 minuta i uzivas u graficima
<darkwood> mmm, kad ukucam munin-node-configure izlista mi se svasta, recimo zelim apt  | no   | iz no stavit u yes :D
<darkwood> jel on to meni govori sta sve ima, pa ja samo moram enejblat?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> root@buntor ~# munin-node-configure --suggest
<Mmike> Plugin                     | Used | Suggestions                            
<Mmike> ------                     | ---- | -----------                            
<Mmike> acpi                       | no   | no [cannot read /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature]
<Mmike> Jel' sad jasnije? :)
<darkwood> aha :)
<Mmike> znaci, ako ti je suggestion 'no' onda ti plugin nemre raditi
<darkwood> ja sam mislio da ih on ima sam po sebi, samo moram stavit yes | no
<Mmike> najcesce
<Mmike> nekad moze :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pomoglo bi da si procitao dokumentaciju
<Mmike> al' eto, u kratkim crtama
<Mmike> munin plugin: = glupa shell skripta (ili python ili perl ili sto god hoces) koja je u stanju dati posebno formatirani output
<Mmike> npr:
<Mmike> fan1.value 1015
<Mmike> fan2.value 0
<Mmike> fan3.value 0
<Mmike> te skripte (plugini) ako zele biti 'enejblani' odnosno koristeni od munina, moraju stajati u /etc/munin/plugins
<Mmike> kako stoje unutra, nije bitno
<Mmike> mozes iskopirati file tamo
<darkwood> kuzim
<Mmike> a mozes, sto je 'cisce', staviti symlink prema skripti
<darkwood> recimo stavim --shell
<darkwood> # The following plugins caused errors:
<darkwood> # ip_:
<darkwood> #       Nothing printed to stdout
<darkwood> #       No valid suggestions
<darkwood> # postfix_mailqueue:
<darkwood> #       Non-zero exit during autoconf (255)
<Mmike> imas poseban programcicc, zove se munin-node-configure
<Mmike> isti pogleda sto imas sve u /etc/munin/plugins
<Mmike> i pogleda sto imas u /usr/share/munin/bla-tra
<Mmike> i vidi dal' bi koji od 'plugina' mozda mogao raditi na tvom stroju
<Mmike> i to ti napise
<Mmike> 'enejblanje' plugina, odnosno, 'stavljanje iz no u yes' se radi tako da, sigurno sam vec pogadas, stavis taj 'plugin' (skriptu) u /etc/munin/plugins, bilo kao symlink, bilo tako da iskopiras file tamo
<Mmike> dal' tu nesto nije jasno?
<darkwood> sad je jasno
<Mmike> ako nije, moras sad reci, jer ti ovo mora biti jasno da bi kuzio kako radi munin
<darkwood> znaci ja moram obavezno staviti plugin u muninov folder, napraviti symlink
<darkwood> a s munin-node-configure enejblam to? ili to sluzi samo za provjeru?
<darkwood> By default this program shows which plugins are activated on the system.
<Mmike> ako zelis da munin koristi plugin, on se mora nalaziti u /etc/munin/plugins
<Mmike> a sad, dal' je tamo symlink ili pravi file, svejedno je
<darkwood> znaci mogu opicit i pravi fajl
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ako bas zelis
<Mmike> ali lakse ti je s linkovima
<darkwood> e sad, zasto kad mu ukucam --shell mi baca errore
<darkwood> # postgres_connections_:
<darkwood> #       Non-zero exit during autoconf (255)
<darkwood> # postgres_connections_db:
<darkwood> #       Non-zero exit during autoconf (255)
<darkwood> ...
<darkwood> baca errore za postgres, posfix i tomcat
<darkwood> a to ni ne postoji u plugin folderu
<Mmike> kako ne postoji?
<Mmike> da ne postoji, nebi se prikazao
<Mmike> samo sto ti nemas postgres instaliran
<darkwood> mozda su njemu te stavke unutar
<darkwood> recimo unutar munin_stats -> /usr/share/munin/plugins/munin_stats
<darkwood> ima vise toga pa zato zeza, jer zasebno ti plugini ne postoje u plugin folderu
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ajmo jos jednom
<Mmike> iz pocetka :)
<Mmike> 'enejblani' munin plugini su oni koji postoje u /etc/munin/plugins
<Mmike> ok?
<Mmike> jel' jasan taj dio?
<Mmike> gle, ako nije, reci, fakat nije nikakav bed :)
<darkwood> ok
<darkwood> dalje
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> moram na wc :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> onda
<Mmike> u /usr/share/munin/plugins
<Mmike> imas plugine, al' ti jos nisu enableani
<Mmike> neki mozd amogu bit, neki mozda nemogu
<Mmike> amo imas postgres_connections
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> e sad
<Mmike> kad ti kazes munin-node-configure --suggest
<Mmike> onda se pogleda u /usr/share/munin/plugins
<Mmike> i izvrsi se svaki file (sa posebnim parametrom), i vidi se dal' se taj plugin moze 'instacrati' (enejblati, aktivirati) ili ne
<Mmike> jasno?
<darkwood> aha
<darkwood> sjedi 5 :D
<darkwood> zato mi cudno bilo gdje on gleda taj postfre a nema ga u onom folderu
<darkwood> taj node gleda /usr/shr i ako moze vrtit plugin onda ti sam moras napravit symlink
<darkwood> e daj mi sad objasni jos --shelll
<darkwood> nisam nist skuzio 
<Mmike> pa --shell ti ispise komande za napraviti symlinkove!
<darkwood> aha, hvala
<darkwood> evo, isprobo sam onaj --suggest
<darkwood> i za apache
<darkwood> [LWP::UserAgent not found]
<SilverSpace> bome pila od fotica http://www.fot-o-grafiti.hr/novosti/press/pentax-645d-zagreb
<SilverSpace> al za ovo moras dat dva bubrega jedan ti nije dosta 
<darkwood> nego Mmike, taj --shell on ispise komande za symlinkove ali ako je taj plugin available?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> ako nije, onda nece
<Mmike> jer nema plugina
<Mmike> cannon
<Mmike> ili nikon
<darkwood> Mmike:
<darkwood> # transmission:
<darkwood> #       Non-zero exit during autoconf (1)
<darkwood> #       Junk printed to stderr
<darkwood> e sad, junk printed to stderr, gdje da ja sad vidim sta mu smeta i zasto ne radi :/
<Mmike> nemas instaliran transmission :)
<Mmike> pretpostavljam
<darkwood> imam :)
<darkwood> instaliro i onaj easy_install transmissionrpc
<Mmike> --debug
<Mmike> pa vidi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto ne pentax
<Mmike> pa nema ih 
<Mmike> za canon/nikon imas cuda
<darkwood> hmm, ovaj --debug mi ne veli nist pametno, nit neznam gdje je rror
<Mmike> pa sta ti kaze?
<darkwood> i da te pitam usput 
<darkwood> munin-node-configure --suggest --debug > blah.txt
<darkwood> zast mi prikazuje i sejva u txt
<darkwood> u vecini slucaja mi je samo spremilo 
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<SilverSpace> chaky: koji je ono tvoj stri canon jek 350D
<civija> darkwood: oces reci da ti stdout sprema u file a stderr ispisuje?
<darkwood> mislio sam recimo kad napravim neznam npr: ls -all > blah2.txt
<darkwood> znaci kad odem u blah2 onda vidim ls
<darkwood> a ovo gore kad napisem, vidim output i spremi u blah.txt
<darkwood> kak da to srocim :)
<darkwood> Mmike: ovo je za transmisiju, http://pastie.org/private/i09cgtctgad17uem1bmzhw
<Mmike> probaj pokrenuti taj transmission iz shella
<Mmike> pa vidjeti sto ti kaze
<darkwood_> mislis tu skriptu?
<darkwood_>   File "./transmission", line 203, in <module>
<darkwood_>     fetch()
<darkwood_>   File "./transmission", line 140, in fetch
<darkwood_>     except transmissionrpc.transmission.TransmissionError, err:
<darkwood_> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'transmission'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drubi trening
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja bi radje ovo: http://sensefly.com/products/swinglet-cam/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dobar
<darkwood> recimo kad pokrenem apache_process
<darkwood> ./apache_processes
<darkwood> busy80.value 1
<darkwood> idle80.value 9
<darkwood> free80.value 246
<darkwood> ovo mi se cak i cini ok
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koliko to kosta
<SilverSpace> ne vidim
<hbogner> SilverSpace,  neznam
<Mmike>  AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'transmission'
<Mmike> fali ti dio pythona koji zna raditi sa transmissionom
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nemrem ni ja naci
<hbogner> ali pogledaj filmice
<hbogner> http://twitter.com/#!/sensefly
<hbogner> ili pitaj ovdje :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> kad ovo vidi rsedak :)
<darkwood> Mmike mamu im, a lijepo sam ga instaliro kak pise :/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, he he he
<Mmike> darkwood, a, nesto nisi napravio kak' sada
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebeno 
<hbogner> 30 minuta autonomije
<hbogner> cca 20 km 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, skuuupooooo
<hbogner> Detailed pricing information isn't available on their site, but they told me that the complete system is around $10,600 (USD).
<SilverSpace> sale: hebate jos se nisi javio u eter :D
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-xVy2E1sT4
<darkwood> Mmike :)
<darkwood> kod svog detaljnog objasnjavanja si mi zaboravio rec da moram i editirat config u transmisiji :)
<Mmike> ja sam ti zaboravio rec? :)
<darkwood> mislim config u pluginu :)
<darkwood>  [transmission]
<darkwood>         env.host 10.0.0.1
<darkwood>         env.port 9093
<darkwood>         env.user transmission
<darkwood>         env.pass secret
<darkwood>  :)
<darkwood> cemo vidjet dok se to podesi
<Mmike> mislim da nije tu bed
<Mmike> jer nemas gresku 'nemrem se spojit'
<Mmike> neg ti python kaze 'sta ti je taj transmission'
<darkwood> hmm, da imas pravo :/
<darkwood> mozda jer mi se zove transmission-daemon
<darkwood> nemam gui verziju
 * Mmike je upravo disableao unity
<Mmike> neupotrebljivo je :/
<Mmike> darkwood, fale ti python nadostukovi za transmission
<Mmike> jedva cekam kvalifikacije sutra :0
<darkwood> Mmike
<darkwood> kod ovih plugina, jel se editira tamo gdje su komentari ili sta?
<Mmike> ha?
<darkwood> aj pliz otvoori
<darkwood> /usr/share/munin/plugins/apache_accesses
<darkwood> i sad ono sve sta je plavo (ako koristis vim) su komentari
<darkwood> i ne editira se nista?
<Mmike> sto bi ti editirao?
<darkwood> This configuration section shows the defaults of the plugin:
<darkwood>   [apache_*]
<darkwood>      env.url   http://127.0.0.1:%d/server-status?auto
<darkwood>      env.ports 80
<darkwood> ? :D
<Mmike> a misilm :)
<Mmike> ti bi sad da ja citam dokumentaciju pa da ti pricam? :)
<darkwood> :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> u /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/ imas conf file
<darkwood> brze ti to citas i kopcas
<Mmike> i unutra mozes 'konifigurirati' svaki plugin
<Mmike> ne, nego si ti lijen :)
<Mmike> i unutra stavis, recmo:
<Mmike> [apache_*]
<Mmike> env.ports 8080
<Mmike> to znaci da ce svi plugini koji se zovu apache_* (tj, pocinju sa apache_) imati namjestenu ENVIRONMENT varijablu ports
<Mmike> u ovom konkretnom primjeru to ce biti 8080
<Mmike> pa plugin onda to moze procitati
<Mmike> kapis? :)
<darkwood> aha 
<darkwood> e sad, znaci ja recimo dodam u plugin-conf.d
<darkwood> a u skripti provjerava recimo
<darkwood> my $URL = exists $ENV{'url'} ? $ENV{'url'} : "http://127.0.0.1:%d/server-status?auto";
<darkwood> znaci GLEDA prvo u conf.d, pa ako nema onda koristi ovaj po defaultu?
<Mmike> konkretno je to dio koda u perlu
<Mmike> koji kaze 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> jasno ti je sto kaze? :) ne moram to tipkati?
<darkwood> neznam, blefiram :)
<Mmike> perl je glup al' je i dosta jednostavna pogotovo za osnove poloviti
<Mmike> o fuck :)
<Mmike> daklem
<darkwood> vidim neki exists :D
<darkwood> pa pretpostavljam
<Mmike> $ENV je asocijativni array koji sadrzava sve environ varijable
<Mmike> $ENV{'url'} vadi iz arraya 'url'
<Mmike> (slicno k'o dictionary u pythonu, ako znas pythona sto)
<darkwood> da da , sve ih znam :)
<Mmike> e, sad, exists konstrukcija je isto k'o i recimo: IF exists($env('url')) then $env('url') else 'http....'
<Mmike> pa sta cekas? :)
<darkwood> evo, uspio sam srediti apache :D instaliro libwwwperl
<darkwood> i onaj server-status podesio
<darkwood> e sad :) ukuco sam --shell
<darkwood> http://pastie.org/private/blhomaafmycuyzg7c5xg
<darkwood> s tim, znaci on je provjerio sve plugine i veli mi koji output moram stavit da proradi
<jelly> kakav je to cudni jezik sto lici na perl, gore
<darkwood> jer na drugoj masini kad ukucam -shell mi ne izbaci nista, samo one postgree errore
<Mmike> jelly, if it looks like perl it probably is perl :)
<Mmike> darkwood, eto vidis :)
<darkwood> super
<darkwood> evo, mogu rec da sam pohvatao sve bitne stvari :)
<darkwood> valjda mi izbacilo tolko prijedloga sa shell-a jer sam updejto munin
<darkwood> mislio sam da ce automatski, ali treba mu rucno :)
<darkwood> e sad, jel bi proslo ako sve to stavim u jednu skriptu update.bash (http://pastie.org/private/hgc2cf4dplq79rvztff9pq) i pokrenem, da ne linkam rucno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa nisi trebao unity iskljuciti nego samo u normalni gnome otic
<SilverSpace> hbogner: uh papreno skupo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, papreno je preblagi izraz
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma to sam mislio
<SilverSpace> komad stiropora i fotic
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa
<hbogner> i gps i automatski pilot
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neprilagodljiv si 
<Mmike> darkwood, bi.
<hbogner> i rc na 2 km
<Mmike> darkwood, jel' ti vodis kokakolu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, al' zasto da koristim nesto losije kad imam bolje na raspolaganju?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tja 
<darkwood> koka kolu? :D
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> cocacola
<Mmike> ovi ferrariji su fakat jadni
<darkwood> Mmike, nakon linkanja -> /etc/init.d/munin-node restart
<Mmike> jeps
<darkwood> super, aj vidjet cemo :)
<darkwood> mada, sad neznam dal je to bug ali: Stopping Munin-Node:/lib/lsb/init-functions: line 80: /var/run/munin/munin-node.pid: No such file or directory
<darkwood>  done.
<darkwood> Starting Munin-Node: done.
<SilverSpace> uzas netko pece kobasice na rostilju
<SilverSpace> trazim pumpericu 
<obruT> wtf. je planking ? :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRHnTFesv7c
<Mmike> darkwood, to znaci ta ti munin-node nije radio
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<CrazyLemon> planking = ležanje face down :D
<obruT> ma da ? vidis, to nisam mogao zakljucit iz onog videa ? :P :)
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<Mmike> http://www.demotivation.us/newest/all/women-1249700.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nedavno se neki kreten ubio opao sa balkona
<darkwood> Mmike, evo sve radi hvala na pomoci :)
<darkwood> jos cu ze samo za jednu stvar iztlacit :)
<darkwood> i onda mogu rec da kuzim kolko tolko taj munin
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne znam bilo u novinama 
<Mmike> gle
<SilverSpace> Datum narudžbe:	07.05.2011
<Mmike> eurosport reprizira trening :)
<SilverSpace> to sam u zg narucio preko neta
<SilverSpace> i jos nije stiglo a sutra ztize paket iz kine koji je narucen 9.5
<SilverSpace> pa si sad ti misli 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel smijem jesti jagode :)
<obruT> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> Mmike :D jesi tu
<Mmike> :)
<darkwood> evo sve radi i sve pet, samo zelim jos malo naucit
<darkwood> evo, recimo ovaj plugin > http://pastie.org/private/i2d4wmeshpvqysepwcug
<Mmike> jel' mogu ja vidjet te grafoce onda? :)
<darkwood> mozes
<Mmike> pa daj da vidim :)
<Mmike> sto s transmissionom?
<darkwood> ufff, cek evo ti grafove , jel imas dcc
<darkwood> kad uppam sliku mi se resiza :)
<SilverSpace> jedem jagode i netjaka pospricam vodom po licu i majstor ode u kupaonu napuni casu vode i sva sreca kaj sam vidio da kaj radi jel bi me zalijao 
<Mmike> darkwood, a cek
<Mmike> jemrem se spojit i gledat?
<darkwood> mores
<Mmike> pa daj url )
<darkwood> daj mi ip u notice da ti frnem allow
<darkwood> jer je zatvorenog tipa
<darkwood> tj, vidim da na freenodeu se ne maskira ip :)
<darkwood> /notice Mmike http://hvka.org/munin
<Mmike> m :)
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> kaj to imas gore?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj se vrti na tome?
<darkwood> pa dosta toga :)
<darkwood> irc servr i jos jedan forum
<darkwood> dosta prometa ima
<Mmike> Fino :)
<Mmike> ima mjesta i za povray zavrtit, vidim :)
<SilverSpace> dal ce htc zakrpati rupu za 2.2 android
<jelly> kaksnu rupu
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bike-around-the-world/2631665095/in/photostream/
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima neki propust u 2.2 kaj su nedavno nasli i htc je priznao 
<SilverSpace> i vidim da su najavili to zakrpati 
<SilverSpace> u nekim modelima ali nema legend na spisku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a o cem se radi?
<SilverSpace> 2.3 nema tu rupu
<SilverSpace> uh morao bi nac di to pise
<HmmZ0r> jao petak napokon
<SilverSpace> nesto ako ides preko wifi
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: kakav petak 
<HmmZ0r> pa kraj tjedna
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak je
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> demencija
<Mmike> to dodje s godinama, rekao bih :)
<HmmZ0r> mojne me batje :)
<HmmZ0r> sutra fino na trance relaksaciju
<HmmZ0r> shaman over the weekend :)
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kaj nije veceras na sljemenu nesto to?
<HmmZ0r> ne sutra
<HmmZ0r> odgodjeno za sutra
<HmmZ0r> nisam bio eonima na trance open parti
<HmmZ0r> pache na partiju generalno
<HmmZ0r> fino, 'srednje droge' lake zene i 10 h zabave :)
<Mmike> http://forum.trancepleme.com/index.php?topic=5065.0
<Mmike> nije li to - to?
<HmmZ0r> da danas je onda :) nesto su mumlali da ce odgodit za subotu
<HmmZ0r> vidi post frende
<Mmike> gledam bas
<Mmike> ja trebao ic na to
<Mmike> al' idem sutra na koncert pa mi malo ne pase
<Mmike> al' ak je sutra
<Mmike> mozda bi i mogo doc
<HmmZ0r> je sutra je
<HmmZ0r> 21 pise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://mob.hr/google-priznaje-sigurnosni-propust-u-androidu/
<civija> i kakve to ima veze s htc-om?
<jelly> kak se zove # a da nije povisilica
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bike-around-the-world/2627908489/in/photostream/
<SilverSpace> vidi komentare
<jelly> dakle ne ♯ nego onaj obični ASCII # na hrvatskom?
<SilverSpace> civija: nikakve osim kaj je htc na androidu
<civija> jelly: ljestve? :)
<civija> SilverSpace: ti si gore pitao kad ce htc zakrpat propust i zato kazem kakve veze ima htc s tim
<civija> prvo je na googleu da zakrpa stvar a tek onda ostali
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gunity-app-lets-you-tweak-the-unity-desktop/
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<jelly> gun i ti
<HmmZ0r> lol, japanci setali sa kapama 'za dom spremni' :)
<ivoks> za dom spremni je iz opere, nastale u 19. stoljecu
<ivoks> ako se ne varam :-/
<SilverSpace> bemti zivot
<HmmZ0r> sigurno crne silterice predstavljaju operu :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta te muci :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma nis
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<SilverSpace> zalit cu se na upravu vodovoda
<drac0_> kaj imas puno vode
<drac0_> ja razmisljam da predjem u kucu
<drac0_> mislim da sam ti sve rekao :)
<SilverSpace> ah kuca stan prednosti i mane
<drac0_> kuca trazi roba
<drac0_> stan ima budalu
<drac0_> bolje kmet nego budala
<SilverSpace> ako nemas okucnice ne valja ako imas okucnicu opet ne valja treba to sve izbetonirati reko bi moj frend
<drac0_> ma koje betoniranje kaj si puko
<drac0_> negdje u zagorje, 20min od zg, fino svedska kuca i divota
<SilverSpace> lakse ti govno od cucka pokupit sa betona nego sa trave :))
<SilverSpace> ima previse za kosit 
<SilverSpace> vec je sad popizdio
<drac0_> bolje dere vepra na travi nego na betonu :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam se nasmio moijem genijalcu 
<drac0_> kaj vatrogasna bez sirene :D
<SilverSpace> pivo
<SilverSpace> pospricao sam ga sa mokrim rukama a on ode u kupaonicu i napuni casu vode sva sreca kaj sam primjetio kaj radi
<SilverSpace> dobio bi vodu po ledima
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> pa se ti igraj
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dIxJtkjKDc
<Mmike> drac0_, 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nema samo ceka da ti vrati
<drac0_> SilverSpace, gore nego moje pseto :)
<drac0_> Mmike, pucaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> napuco sam ti msgova :)
<drac0_> a gle vidi stvarno :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.mykeyport.com/product.html
<drac0_> jebenica
<drac0_> fora stvarchica
<drac0_> samo zajebano ako izgubis :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledao f1 trening
<drac0_> jesam kiflu
<drac0_> radio sam
<drac0_> budem sutra kvalifikacije
<drac0_> ha nisam ni ocekivao da je rb opet prvi
<SilverSpace> RB opet deru
<Mmike> pa niej rb prvi
<Mmike> kaj nije hemlton prvio?
<Mmike> drac0_, imas sad 'snimku' na netu :)
<Mmike> jos 7 minuta
<Mmike> fakat, webber je prvi
<Mmike> ham drugi
<Mmike> vet, but, alo, ros, msc, mas, kob, heb, per, pet, buye, bar, alg
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-hme> hm, ko je ono imao problema sa youtubeom ovih dana i kako ih je rijesio
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: i dalje traje problem
<jelly-hme> sad i meni zapinje i baferira pomalo
<drac0_> odoh na pivu, l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: krene download par sekundi i onda mi stane 
<SilverSpace> pa opet tako
<SilverSpace> i chrome i ff i preko totem
<darkwood> dajte ljudi objasnite mi zasto vidim usera marko kada napisem ls -all u mom home diru
<darkwood> drwxr-xr-x  19 darkwood       darkwood           4096 2011-05-20 18:32 .
<darkwood> drwxr-xr-x   6 marko          marko              4096 2011-05-09 16:13 ..
<darkwood> -rw-------   1 darkwood       darkwood           6394 2011-05-20 18:24 .bash_history
<darkwood> -rw-r--r--   1 darkwood       darkwood           3190 2011-05-05 13:24 .bashrc
<SilverSpace> kaj je to tvoj home
<darkwood> /home/darkwood
<darkwood> tu sam, i kad napisem ls -all na vrhu mi pise 
<darkwood> ne kuzim kak on to gleda
<jelly-hme> darkwood: .. je parent directory
<jelly-hme> darkwood: dakle /home
<jelly-hme> i netko je postavio da je /home u vlasništvu korisnika marko
<darkwood> aha, ovaj .. on gleda odma permisije od foldera prije
<jelly-home> ls će ispisati datoteke koje počinju sa . ako mu daš opciju -a
<jelly-home> svaki direktorij ima posebne datoteke "." i ".." koje pokazuju, redom, na tekući direktorij, i na onaj iznad
<jelly-home> hm
<darkwood> oki, a recimo dok ako se nalazim u /home/dw i kucam "mv /home/marko/fajl ."
<darkwood> ovaj . mu kaze da kopira u folder u kojem se nalazim
<jelly-home> da
<darkwood> ok, thx, jel ima mozda kakva bash knjiga na hrv/ex-yu jeziku?
<darkwood> vidim biblija je onaj wooledge.org
<jelly-home> eh, ne znam za ijedan tekst na hrvatskom
<SilverSpace> evo jedne za partizane http://is.gd/xVa1gb
<Mmike> koji krasni debil
<Mmike> cudim se sto mi ne radi: ssh -i /home/neki/user/.keys/key.pub
<SilverSpace> evo tablet na windowsima kad ce neki na ubuntu :) http://is.gd/vx8obu
<SilverSpace> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Oneiric-Ocelot-Features-201593.shtml?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=twitter_web
<SilverSpace> ovo zanimljivo Utilities for building localized CD's;
<Mmike> kako je prokleto vruce
<Mmike> a jos nije nit 6ti mjesec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva sad vrucina ovo je taman
<Mmike> pa sad je ok
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> al' da
<SilverSpace> http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/schumi-odlucniji-nego-ikad-ne-odlazim-nego-ja-tek-dolazim.html
<SilverSpace> gle sad ovoga
<SilverSpace> nikako da shvati da je njegovo vrijeme proslo
<Tomiyama> ocito je to greska svih majklova
<Tomiyama> jordan
<Tomiyama> shumi
<Tomiyama> mmike
<Tomiyama> ..
<Tomiyama> :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<Tomiyama> salamala
<SilverSpace> tisone
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://sensefly.com/products/swinglet-cam/
<rsedak> nice :-)
<hbogner> rsedak, 10600$
<hbogner> :D
<rsedak> ma sitnica :-)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> i sve dobijes u koferu
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> btw nasao sam minikameru za 400 kn koja sprema video na sd karticu
<rsedak> DV kvaliteta
<SilverSpace> 400K
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<SilverSpace> koja reza i koliko fremova
<SilverSpace> http://www.yr.no/nyheter/1.7641204
<SilverSpace> to se zove ludost i upornost
<SilverSpace> pas master kak me yubito zajebava
<hbogner> SilverSpace, stavio sam si tweetdesk
<hbogner> *deck
<SilverSpace> ok je
<SilverSpace> vecina ga i koristi
<hbogner> ali dok sam ga instalirao :D
<hbogner> i kak ga pokretat
<hbogner> nisam napravio desktop shortcut :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hotot
<SilverSpace> http://hotot.org/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/get-best-twitter-app-linux
<hbogner> twitux mi neradi
<SilverSpace> gwiber si probao
<SilverSpace> meni ipak Chromed Bird iz chrome 
<SilverSpace> ovo drugo mi je li la
<hbogner> gwiber sam prvi koristio, ali nemrem maknuti search koji sam napravio
<hbogner> ili upit na osobu
<hbogner> blokirao je malo zesce
<SilverSpace> upravo gledam http://www.tweettwain.com
<mneorr> pozdrav ljudi, jel ima netko tko bi mi mogao pomoci oko TRIM-a na natty-ju?
<SilverSpace> TRIM ?
<mneorr> sorry, nisam bio tu
<mneorr> TRIM - ssd 
<mneorr> automatsko nuliranje celija prilikom brisanja podataka
<mneorr> ako TRIM nije enablean, filesystem ne brise nikad podatke zapravo, samo setira flag da je mjesto slobodno
<mneorr> onda se kod sljedeceg zapisivanja podatak prvo mora kopirat u memoriju, pobrisat celija, pa tek onda spremit novi podatak u celiju
<SilverSpace> mneorr: jes gledao ovo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744861
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma o tome
<hbogner> grrrrr
<mneorr> bacio sam oko
<mneorr> ali vecinu sam vec procitao
<mneorr> u fstabu mi je discard ukljucen..
<mneorr> i data=writeback
<druid__> kako da root vidi sve crontabe na sustavu?
<zerobravo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/134906/how-do-i-list-all-cron-jobs-for-all-users
<SilverSpace> mneorr: bas sad gledao moj ssd to ne podrzava
<mneorr> koji ssd imas?
<SilverSpace> mushkin
<mneorr> ja imam x25m
<mneorr> 120gb
<mneorr> imam jos jedan problem a to je graficke performanse 
<mneorr> mislim da je problem bio isti kroz 10.04 - 10.10. - 11.04
<mneorr> sony vaio, i7 840qm
<SilverSpace> ovaj je jedan od prvih u zg
<mneorr> nvidia 425m 1 GB
<SilverSpace> 30G
<mneorr> ja sam ovoga kupio u usa
<mneorr> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: cudo da je jos ziv
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ide
<mneorr> tvoj ili moj
<jelly-home> njegov.  tvoj X25-M od 120G je serija iz 2010
<mneorr> da da
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: zato sam i pitao neki dan jel se isplati prekontrolirati ga
<mneorr> mislim da bi  ti bilo korisno pokrenut wiper.sh
<mneorr> locate wiper.sh
<mneorr> i on bi trebao trimnut 
<jelly-home> koji crni wiper.sh kad je sad reko da mu uređaj ne podržava TRIM
<SilverSpace>  hdparm -I /dev/sda reko da nema podrsku
<SilverSpace> nema *Data Set Management TRIM supported
<mneorr> hm,. mislio sam da je to samo za automatski trim, da se s wiperom moze i ove koje ne podrzavaju automatski trim. sry
<jelly-home> druid__: ls -la /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<jelly-home> ne moraš bit sry, samo pogledaj u skriptu što radi
<mneorr> nisam je otvorio ali morat cu jer mi se cini da mi automatski trim ne radi :(
<mneorr> btw, zvucis kao netko tko bi mi mogao pomoci :)
<jelly-home> mozda ujutro, nakon ponoci primam samo paypal :->
<mneorr> :D
<mneorr> dobro, onda moze, kod mene je 6:10 popodne
<jelly-home> izvrsno, onda 75USD/hr, dva sata unaprijed <g>
<mneorr> ma evo samo brzinsko pitanje, posto se ujutro vjerojatno necemo moci uloviti ,jedino popodne kod tebe
<jelly-home> samo pitaj, ne moras pitat dal smijes pitat
<mneorr> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda   mi pokazuje zvijezdicu pored "Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks)" i "Deterministic read ZEROs after TRIM"
<mneorr> ali mislim da je to samo info dali hdd podrzava TRIM
<jelly-home> da
<mneorr> kad probam napraviti temp file i pobrisat ga
<mneorr> pa procitat sektor, imam i dalje vrijednosti ispisane, a ne nule
<mneorr> u fstabu sam dodao discard ,noatime, i data=writeback
<jelly-home> koji kernel?  Nekima nije radio trim kao mount opcija
<mneorr> najnoviji, cek
<mneorr> 2.6.38-9-generic
<jelly-home> nemam butan ubuntu pa nemam pojma sta je najnovije
<jelly-home> ali 2.6.38 mi zvuci kao da bi to moglo raditi
<jelly-home> al gle, sami developeri za reicmo ext4 preporucuju ne koristiti automatski trim nego povremeno rucno potrimat
<SilverSpace> kazu da od 2.6.33 pa nadalje
<jelly-home> nemam referencu di sam to procitao
<jelly-home> mneorr: dpkg -l mount |tail -1 ?
<mneorr> sec
<mneorr> ii  mount                                 2.17.2-9.1ubuntu4                          Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems
<mneorr> jelly-home:  ii  mount                                 2.17.2-9.1ubuntu4                          Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems
<jelly-home> to bi mogao biti prestati mount da uopce ima discard
<jelly-home> prestari*
<mneorr> hm, kako mislis?
<jelly-home> jel ga uopce ima u manualu?
<mneorr> discarda?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home>        discard/nodiscard
<jelly-home>               Controls whether ext4 should issue discard/TRIM commands to the underlying block device when blocks
<mneorr> nisam gledao
<jelly-home>               are freed.  This is useful for SSD devices and sparse/thinly-provisioned LUNs, but  it  is  off  by
<jelly-home>               default until sufficient testing has been done.
<jelly-home> to je u mount 2.19
<mneorr> man mount?
<jelly-home> da
<mneorr> probao sam regex /trim
<mneorr> i /discard
<mneorr> i nula bodova :)
<jelly-home> eto vidis!
<mneorr> svaka cast
<mneorr> ali cudi me kako imam tako stariju verziju na 11.04
<jelly-home> util-linux (2.19.1-1) experimental; urgency=low
<jelly-home>   * New upstream
<jelly-home>  -- LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>  Wed, 11 May 2011 08:38:31 -0600
<SilverSpace> napustam vas LN
<mneorr> pozdrav!
<jelly-home> laku noć
<mneorr> znaci paket je u prereleased/unsupported updateovima pretpostavljam
<mneorr> evo gledam, nisu mi checkirani samo unsupported
<jelly-home> to je iz Debiana
<jelly-home> nisam gledao ima li u ubuntuu uopće, paste je samo da vidiš datum
<mneorr> da da
<mneorr> ali neznam,.cudi me, probat cu jos jednom u man pogledat
<mneorr> jer na stackoverflow i jos negdje sam vidio ovu metodu
<mneorr> i cini mi se da su bas rekli za ubuntu 
<mneorr> nesto propustam, mislio sam da man radi kao vi, da s / mozes pretraziti cijeli doc?
<mneorr> cini mi se da mi pretrazuje samo trenutno vidljivo na slici
<jelly-home> man radi kao pager (npr. less), jer i poziva neki pager nakon sto izgenerira sadrzaj
<jelly-home> / radi kak spada
<mneorr> ok, bacio sam ga u | less
<mneorr> sad radi dobro
<mneorr> ali opet nema discard 
<mneorr> e jos jedno brzinsko pitanje, jer mislim da cu maknuti i data=writeback flag, jel znas komandu koja mi pokaze dali je vec ukljucen writeback, tj dali je journaling iskljucen?
<jelly-home> jok
<mneorr> :)
<mneorr> ok, nista. ici cu potraziti noviji mount pa probat instalirat
<mneorr> znaci 100% je do toga?
<jelly-home> "mount" sam po sebi ce pokazati parametre za treuntno mountane fse
<jelly-home> nije 100%, ali ovaj barem ima dokumentirano tu opciju
<mneorr> aha
<mneorr> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,discard,data=writeback,commit=0)
<mneorr> da , ovo mi baca mount sam po sebi
<mneorr> nista , imam tocku za krenut dalje :)
<mneorr> imam i nekih cudnih problema s grafikom, za koje nitko nezna,..nadam se da ce se rijesit jednog dana
<jelly-home> data=writeback doduse nije isto kao i nemati journal
<jelly-home> za ssd se vjerojatno najvise isplati maknuti journal 
<mneorr> da
<mneorr> tako sam bar citao, za writeback kazu da isto ubrzava
<jelly-home> nek ubrzava, ali a) manje stiti integritet i b) ssd je vec dovoljno brz
<mneorr> znaci preporucas da vratim default
<jelly-home> eh, ja nisam ni mijenjao default 
<jelly-home> zapravo izgleda da jesam, dodao barrier=1 
<mneorr> :)
<mneorr> nista probat cu s wiperom, iako nisam jedini koji ima isti problem
<mneorr> na askubuntu citam da je lik pokrenuo wiper.sh , reportao success, i onda ga opet pokrenuo i wiper je pokazao opet isti broj sektora koji treba trimat
<mneorr> ..restart
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-21
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> I ne zavaravaj se nema ti ovdi baš puno pametnih ljudi većina su nadrkane svađalice bez karaktera ako me kužiš 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: o cemu ti to... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: krivi prozor
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tice se F1
<SilverSpace> tj bezveze sam kliknuo pa je otislo tu
<MmikeMRMA> dementia :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, kad su kvalice?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: #fetl-f1-oneman-fanclub-by-sliverspace kanal ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trening je u 11h u 14h kvalifikacije
<Mmike> Eh, da
<Mmike> Nebum to gledal :/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ce mu fanclub 
<SilverSpace> dovoljno je dobar i bez toga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet neka rostiljada
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/u-kanadi-i-valenciji-dvostruka-drs-zona
<SilverSpace> ne da su ukinuli nego su i povecali 
<dodobas> ne kuzim ta ogranicavanja DRSa
<dodobas> ako si unutar 1sek sa autom ispred smijes koristiti i gotovo
<SilverSpace> dodobas: radi sigurnosti
<SilverSpace> kad bi se koristio bilo di bio bi opasan
<dodobas> za koga....
<dodobas> liku plate 20mil € da se vozi u krug
<dodobas> po tebi bi svako pretjecanje bilo OPASNO jer moze doci do sudara
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeps, idemo do frenda u Ludbreg, malo gemist + neka tikvica na rostilju, i onda na koncerat u Varazdin
<SilverSpace> drs utjece na stabilnos bolida 
<Mmike> Nakon rekordnog broja pretjecanja na dosadašnjim utrkama, uvođenje dvostrukih DRS zona zasigurno će dodatno povećati uzbuđenje na stazi, ali i utjecati na taktiku napada i obrane pozicija.
<Mmike> Jea, 'taktike obrane i napada'
<Mmike> Mosh si mislit.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko to svira u varazdinu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i previse gasa u zavoju i prekasno kocenje
<dodobas> pa opet... to nije zabranjeno
<Mmike> Glupo je. Povecava 'uzdudjenja' onima kojima je bit formule 'sto vise pretjecanja'
<Mmike> SilverSpace, Balasko :)
<SilverSpace> hvala njega ne slusam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jednom u zivotu sam bio na njegovom koncertu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, problemi s ideologijama? :) drazi ti je Thompson? :)
<Mmike> salim se, naravno
<Mmike> ja sam bio 4 puta, mislim. Maribor, Bec, Zagreb malocas, i sad cu bit 4ti put :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne ne volim taskvu mjuzu
<Mmike> Depresivna, vele
<Mmike> Jest, malo je sjetan lik :)
<SilverSpace> ko i gibonnija
<Mmike> Al ono, star je, nece jos dugo, pa da se iskoristi.
<SilverSpace> placimacak
 * Mmike ne kuzi sto je dobro s Gibbonijem, nikad mi se nije dopadao on
<SilverSpace> ja bio taman prije rata u Ciboni na balasku
<Mmike> Nisam nit znao da je bio u Ciboni.
<Mmike> Bila frendica sinoc na Kosheen. 
<Mmike> Veli, doslo jedva 100 ljudi :)
<Mmike> Jel' ima nacina da nekako preko vipneta gledam telku?
<SilverSpace> meni jako zao kajnisam bio u veneciji na Pink Floyd 
<SilverSpace> to si ne mogu oprostiti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: preko vipa ne
<Mmike> E ,da
<Mmike> Glupan, kad sam klinac bio, Pink Floyd su mi bili bezveze
<Mmike> pa nisam nikad htio na njihov koncert
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jedino da si doma stream napravim, pa preko toga
<Mmike> al' nemam bembvita doma za to
<SilverSpace> http://data.kataweb.it/kpmimages/kpm2/xl/2009/07/01/93305.pjpeg
<SilverSpace> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4xnojjprNF0/S33HYepv3kI/AAAAAAAABx8/Sa808g4oY8c/s400/pink+floyd+live+venice1.jpg
<SilverSpace> jebeno
<SilverSpace> karta bila sa prevozom 120maraka
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> neznam dal' da idem po gume u sloveniju ili ne
<SilverSpace> koliko ce te izaci jeftinije
<SilverSpace> jes izracunao
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> imam na cuvanju ljetne gume tamo
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> pred 3 godine kad sam ih kupovao me dosla guma oko 270 kuna (kad izuzmem PDV i benzin do tamo)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<Mmike> al' moram po cesticama okolo, nemrem po autoputu
<Mmike> pa mi treba 40 minuta tamo, 40 minuta nazad
<Mmike> a to je sat i 20, a u 12:30 dolazi lik s kombijem po nas i fura nas v medjimurje
<Mmike> zagorje
<Mmike> koji kufer :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zagorje
<Mmike> mislim da ludbreg nije u zagorju
<Mmike> al' nijsam siguran
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> baterije si nisam metnul punit!
<Mmike> jebem si krusnu sestricnu u carski sanski most!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludbreg
<SilverSpace> hm granica zagorje podravina :)
<SilverSpace> mada spada pod varazdin
<SilverSpace> zagorsku zupaniju
<SilverSpace> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=46.2414344&mlon=16.6299356&zoom=11
<Mmike> zna li netko neki servis oko bjelovara?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: twitter
<SilverSpace> pitaj tamo ima ih dosta iz bjelovara
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> nisam se opce sjetio
<Mmike> al' rijesio frend :)
<Mmike> thnx
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> tesko da ce ici ispod 1.21
<SilverSpace> koji majstor
<SilverSpace> jedan krug jedan jedini i prvo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> fakat nije humano kaj im RB radi 
<SilverSpace> Dosadan je Jergovic, pa naravno da je SCM za penziju 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<HmmZ0r> pozz
<ivoks> fuj kak je odvratno u zagrebu
<ivoks> vruce, ljepljivo, zblj
<CrazyLemon> jel tko razumije deutch? :)
<hbogner> ivoks, je, tak je od jucer
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: google :)
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace pa i gledam tu njemacku stranicu preko google translate toola
<CrazyLemon> al baš to što meni treba nije preveo
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-22
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/05/screenshots-unity-and-gnome-3-in.html
<SilverSpace> malo pogled u buducnost
<SilverSpace> ati grafichari nesto za vas samo nemojte pretjerati :) http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/02/amdoverdrivectrl-lets-you-tweak-ati.html
<SilverSpace> jao ludo ovo bi ja http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/11/get-300-drone-and-fly-it-using-ubuntu.html
<hbogner> pozdrav
<api984> cao
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> odoh off F1
<Mmike> jebo ih NetTV
<hbogner_> Mmike, kaj bi?
<Mmike> hbogner, nettv signal je uzasan, negledljivo je :/
<hbogner_> aha, meni signal odlican
<Mmike> da, ne kuzim kaj se desi
<Mmike> cijelu emisiju sam odgledao ok
<Mmike> i prvih par krugova
<Mmike> i sad je negledljivo
<Mmike> pa trazim neki internet stream
<Mmike> al' nit tu nemam srece bas :/
<SilverSpace> yes yes
<Mmike> kaj se desilo alonsu?
<SilverSpace> losa taktika
<SilverSpace> smotanci u ferrariu
<SilverSpace> i massu su shebali i sto taktikom
<Mmike> mosh 2 slova vise, nisam gledao, samo na kraju sad, trazim torrent pa cu skinuti utrku
<SilverSpace> ma nista znacajno gume i taktika ove godine vrlo vazna stavka
<Mmike> a gdje su pogrijesili?
<SilverSpace> ako izaberes krivu taktiku ode sve u kujac
<SilverSpace> neznam tocno jel su prerano ili prekasno mjenjali gume
<SilverSpace> inace pun kufer pretjecanja
<SilverSpace> opet super utrka
<Mmike> pa dobro jesi gledo utrku? :)
<SilverSpace> tko bi to sve popamtio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> o, schumacher ispred rosberga
<SilverSpace> http://silverlinux.org/f1/
<Mmike> nikud za skinut utrke jos
<SilverSpace> bit ce negdje
<igustin> dopunjena je anketa za DORS/CLUC 2011, ispunite je na dorscluc.org/anketa
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> Robert Fitzpatrick, a retired transportation agency worker in New York, said he had spent more than $140,000 (£86,000) of his savings on advertisements in the run-up to 21 May to publicise the prediction.
<ivoks> After 1800 passed and nothing had happened, he said: "I do not understand why... I do not understand why nothing has happened."
<ivoks> koji kreten
<ivoks> "I can't tell you what I feel right now. Obviously, I haven't understood it correctly because we're still here."
<SilverSpace> malo receno kreten
<ivoks> Its high time we made Einsteins quote:"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.", officially a universal LAW.
<ivoks> ovaj google salje random ponude za posao
<Neuromanc> lol
<timi> Dobra večer dobri ljudi
<SilverSpace> vece
<timi> evo ja prvi put ovde
<timi> malo se igram sa novom distrom ubuntua na starom laptopu
<timi> i imam jedna problem
<SilverSpace> pucaj
<timi> laptop je benq joybook, ima geforce go 7400 grafičku. Unity mi je sučelje. Kada se vračam iz suspenda onda mi po ekranu budu samo crno-bijele vodoravne crte.Ne znam u čemu bi mogao biti problem
<timi> inače sam relativno novi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> suspend zna zajebavati 
<SilverSpace> to zi ima veze sa grafickom
<timi> znači nema ispravka?
<timi> ok nema veze. valjda će ispraviti to.
<timi> Također sam dodao System Monitor Indicator koji sam našao na ovom forumu pod "Poboljšanja u 11.04 Natty za Unity".
<timi> Zanima me kako da se System Monitor Indicator pokrene prilikom paljenja ubuntua. Pokušao sam preko "Startup Applications" ali neće (njegovu komandu sam našao pod /usr/share/applications/indicator-sysmonitor).
<SilverSpace> e sad ne znam koji indikator
<timi> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-display-network-upload-download.html
<SilverSpace> daj neki link
<SilverSpace> timi: kad stavis indicator-sysmonitor
<SilverSpace> u Startup Applications ti ne radi
<timi> ok
<timi> a ima li načina da se on automatski pokrene kada se diže ubuntu
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<timi> kako?
<SilverSpace> treba staviti u Startup Applications
<SilverSpace> indicator-sysmonitor
<SilverSpace> samo to 
<SilverSpace> nisam probao ali to bi trebalo raditi
<timi> ok probati ću tako
<timi> ja sam bio stavio cijelu putanju (/usr/share/applications/indicator-sysmonito)
<SilverSpace> ma ne
<SilverSpace> ako nece treba skriptu napraviti za pokretanje
<timi> jel to komplicirano?
<SilverSpace> ma nije 
<SilverSpace> probaj pa se vrati pa cemo je napraviti
<timi> ok idem probati. hvala ti.
<SilverSpace> np
<timi> odlično uspilo je! Hvala ti SilverSpace!
<timi> imam još jedno pitanje
<timi> Instalirao sam nautilus-elementary ali neznam kako se pokreće?
<SilverSpace> reci
<SilverSpace> to ti je samo dodatak za nautilus
<timi> e?
<SilverSpace> kad otvoris nautilus
<timi> jel sa sudo nautilus se otvara?
<SilverSpace> ides u ne
<SilverSpace> ne
<timi> nego?
<SilverSpace> jel znas sto je nautilus
<timi> koliko sam pročitao ti je file manager
<SilverSpace> da otvoris njega
<SilverSpace> klikom na ikonu
<SilverSpace> prvu ikonu
<SilverSpace> i ides u edit
<SilverSpace> i dolje na kraju preference 
<SilverSpace> tako nekao 
<timi> jedinu ikonu od nautilusa koji imam je nautilus-home.desktop
<SilverSpace> vec sam zaboravio jer mi je sve na hrvatskom
<SilverSpace> da prva ikona di ti se otvori home
<SilverSpace> i to ti je lile menager nautilus
<SilverSpace> i gore na traku ides u edit
<SilverSpace> preference 
<SilverSpace> i otvorit ce ti se prozor
<SilverSpace> i tamo ces imati tab tweak
<SilverSpace> s
<timi> misliš kad otvorim home folder?
<SilverSpace> da
<timi> a j.... ge ja pod edit nemam preference
<SilverSpace> zadnja opcija
<timi> jel nautilus-elemntary radi sa unity sučeljem?
<SilverSpace> radi
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_35c4f.png
<SilverSpace> to je samo tweaks
<SilverSpace> vidi di je ikona misa
<timi> ja to nemam
<timi> ček samo malo
<SilverSpace> jesi instalirao nautilus-elemntary
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-nautilus-elementary-2322-in.html
<timi> mislio sam da jesam
<timi> evo sad je instaliran
<timi> sad imam preference
<timi> :-)
<timi> jel triba šta podešavat?
<SilverSpace> to kako tebi pase
<SilverSpace> vidi ono moje
<SilverSpace> pot tweaks
<SilverSpace> pod*
<timi> aha skužio
<timi> jel tvoje ime Miro?
<SilverSpace> i toolbar
<SilverSpace> jep
<timi> a pa onda hvala ti puno imenjače
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj nas ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<timi> ima, ima, i dobro smo raspoređeni hahaha
<SilverSpace> instaliraj si ubuntu-tweak
<timi> jesam
<SilverSpace> ako nisi
<SilverSpace> korisno za pocetnika
<timi> hvala ti još jednom
<SilverSpace> i sad ti je win tipka vaazna u unity
<timi> zašto?
<SilverSpace> pa preko nje do svega dolatis
<SilverSpace> win pa twe pa enter i otvori ti ubuntu-tweak
<timi> znam da mi win (super) tipka otvara dock
<SilverSpace> dash
<SilverSpace> win+s
<SilverSpace> win+a
<timi> otvara mi 4 viewporta
<SilverSpace> eto win je sad srediste svega
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> super 
<SilverSpace> win+1 otvara home
<SilverSpace> tj. nautilus
<SilverSpace> win+shift+1 otvara home u novom prozoru
<timi> kako se tebi sviđa unity?
<SilverSpace> super mi je
<SilverSpace> doduse treba tu jos glancanja 
<SilverSpace> ali mi je kao koncepcija super
<timi> meni jedino malo smeta traženje aplikacija tj. način traženja
<timi> ali mi se dopada vizualno
<SilverSpace> bit ce i to popravljeno
<SilverSpace> vec ima 
<timi> Å¡to ima?
<timi> popravaka?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> dosta stvari nije bilo pa su vec sad ljudi dodali
<timi> di se nalaze?
<SilverSpace> po blogovima 
<SilverSpace> net 
<SilverSpace> kao i ovo kaj si dodao
<timi> aha misliš sa foruma koja vodi do tweakova?
<timi> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7630
<SilverSpace> meni je ovo najvise falilo http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<SilverSpace> to sam ja prvi post napisao
<SilverSpace> amd64
<SilverSpace> :)
<timi> super :-)
<timi> danas sam ga otkrio pa sam napravo neke tweakove
<timi> memory and cpu usage sam imao u 10.10 distri
<timi> dobar je ali mi je ružno izgledao
<timi> zato sam stavio onaj 3 koji si stavio "brojkama i slovima"
<SilverSpace> bit ce toga jos 
<SilverSpace> zato sam nestrpljiv za 11.10
<timi> smijem pitati čime se ti baviš u 
<SilverSpace> nicime slobodan ko pticica
<timi> Å¡it...nezaposlenih ko poplave
<timi> hvala ti još jednom. moram ići. nadam se da ću moći još pitati ako di zapnem? :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-14
<calmpitbull> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> koje mucenje, joj
<calmpitbull> ima netko kakav tutorial kako implementirati bash komande u cpp
<calmpitbull> zelim da korisnik upise ime icone i onda isto cp u drugi naziv
<calmpitbull> u bashu je to lagano naravno :)
<dodobas> ivoks: time lag ?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> Mmike: say what ? :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> zivi smo
<igustin> Mmike: možeš stajati na jednoj nozi?
<Mmike> jup, drugu sam malo porezao
<jelly-home> \o/
<igustin> Mmike: trebali ste uzeti pive u plastičnim bocama, ne staklenim :P
<Mmike> na kamen neki
<igustin> to je priča za ženu?
<Mmike> doduse, ramena me bole
<Mmike> i vrat
<Mmike> muskulfiber imam tamo
<Mmike> nikako mi nije jasno zasto :)
<igustin> nosio si ekipu na ramenima? :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> mislim da bih se sjetio toga :)
<obruT> bilo je dobro dakle :)
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ja nakon dobrih festi nisam htio znati sto se dogadjalo :)
<obruT> reko, bolje da ne znam :)
<igustin> pa viš da ni on ne zna
<obruT> druga bitna stvar je da ti i robu odma bace na pranje da ju ne vidis :)
<obruT> ili u smece sto se meni dogodilo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sve u svemu
<Mmike> ostali smo ziiv :)
<Bot-mrma> zdravo, junaci :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: kak se zvalo mjesto gdje smo bili ? 
<Mmike> Orihi
<Bot-mrma> imas slucajno guglmaps na bazen ? :) 
<Mmike> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Orihi,+Barban,+Hrvatska&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=45.067823,13.947009&spn=0.001349,0.0025&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=49.176833,81.914062&oq=orihi&hnear=Orihi,+Barban,+Istria+%C5%BEupanija,+Croatia&t=h&z=19
<Bot-mrma> thx :)
<hbogner> o Mmike pa ziv si
<Mmike> tak se cini, da
<hbogner> ajde dobro je, kakav si bio prosli tjedan bilo je upitno :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i ja si tak mislim
<Mmike> sad 2 dana mira  a onda novi stres
<Mmike> igustin, ja necu stic nikako se pripremiti :/
<igustin> Mmike: za Å¡to? za svoje svatove? :P za DC2012 sam te odavno otpisao :P
<Mmike> thnx :)
<igustin> Mmike: "oprostiti, ali zaboraviti nikada" :P :D
<igustin> Mmike: razmišljao sam doći u Orihe da mi pod alkoholom potpišeš obavezu dolaska, ali... ;)
<Mmike> dobro da nisi :) :) :)
<igustin> ...i kao jamac...
<Bot-mrma> igustin: mogao si, mi u datom trenutku nismo znali u rukama drzati nista osim flase ili nekog mesa :) 
<Bot-mrma> No habla olovke :)
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, otisak prsta
<hbogner> to je u juznoj americi legitiman potpis
<Bot-mrma> hbogner: u juznoj americi bi oko kompleksa imali frajere s M16 da nas cuvaju, a igustin bi morao biti ninja da pridje :)
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, i u juznoj americi to kosta
<hbogner> pouuuno
<obruT> modza u srednjoj americi (ovo s oruzjem) i eventualno u kolumbiji..., juzna je sasma pristojna i ugodna
<hbogner> osim favela u riu
<Bot-mrma> da da, mogao bi naci jos tih "osim" :) 
<obruT> e sad, moze se i kod nas naci tih osim :)
<dodobas> Ivica Osim :D
<Bot-mrma> :)
<hbogner> lol dodobas 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj je localpaths.pth, tj, kak da user koristi svoj taj file a ne onaj koji je u /usr/share/... ?
<Mmike> i ak mosh bez da spominjes virtualenv, plz :) (ak nemohs, nemosh)
<Bot-mrma> Jesi podesio virtualenv ? 
<Bot-mrma> Aha :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: koji K ? :D
<Mmike> ovo /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/localpaths.pth
<Mmike> kako to overrideam?
<dodobas> ako hoces koristiti neki paket lokalno... podesi PYTHON_PATH env var
<Mmike> a, kak' da to kroz wsgi napravim?
<dodobas> tako da postavis taj env var u wsgi containeru... :)
<dodobas> oops, PYTHONPATH 
<dodobas> bez underscora
<dodobas> ili mozes modificirati sys.path varijablu u programu
<Mmike> naso sam da ima WsgiPythonPath
<Mmike> pa valjda mogu i to
<Mmike> al', pythonpath nije defaultno namjesten, right?
<Mmike> bemti, nisam 1001 godinu pajtono, nist neznam di je vise
<dodobas> Mmike: to je system var... ovisi u 'the system'
<dodobas> na archlinux nije postavljen
<Mmike> e, a, koji je kufer aj localpaths.pth ?
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma nemam
<dodobas> rekao bih neka ubuntu điđa...
<dodobas> znam sto je pth... :)
<Mmike> sto?
<Mmike> google nema pojma
<dodobas> datoteka u kojoj definiras gdje da jos trazi pakete...
<dodobas> nisam je nikad koristio
<dodobas> pogledaj sto ima u toj localpaths datoteci
<Mmike> pathovi
<Mmike> root@ded831:~# cat /home/web1/tubesite.com/localpaths.pth
<Mmike> /home/web1/tubesite.com/django
<Mmike> /home/web1/tubesite.com/django-categories
<Mmike> i sad lik hoce da mu to stavim u pythonov site-packages direktorij
<dodobas> jel znas zasto hoce, ili samo hoce ?
<Mmike> pa, hoce si u svom hometu kompajlirat pajton sranja
<dodobas> neka onda nauci koristiti virutalenv.... :P
<dodobas> dakle hoce u system site-packages staviti 'linkove' na module koji su mu instalirani u nekom user direktoriju
<dodobas> koji nije njegov ali ima pravo citanja ?
<dodobas> da bi mogao u nekom svojem drugom direktoriju koristeci WSGI kompajlirati pajton sranja
<dodobas> jesam dobro shvatio ?:)
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> u biti, ne
<Mmike> hoce koristiti to iz svog homedira
<Mmike> brijem da u biti zeli samo pythonpath namjestit
<Mmike> da moze imat 'include picka' iz svog homedira
<Mmike> sad sam ga pitao jel' my WsgiPythonPath pomaze
<dodobas> samo da kazem... tako se NE RADI python devel/deploy/stage/production 
<dodobas> ali opet to je pr0n... 
<dodobas> industry standard :)
<Mmike> to je prod
<Mmike> nije devel :)
<dodobas> continuous production :)
<Mmike> tja, rade po 5-6 upgradeova tjedno nekad
<Mmike> misilm, kad konkurencija dobije ficur-taj-i-taj
<Mmike> moraju to odmah i oni imat
<Mmike> tak da, nije to bas sam tak :)
<dodobas> pa da rade to kako spada... ti im ne bi trebao :)
<Mmike> https://schemaverse.com/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1 sigurno nisi gledao :) ne znas kaj si propustio :)
<Mmike> gledam sad
<Mmike> i ne gledam vise irc dok ne pogledam
<Mmike> ajbok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pokusaj stvaranja ext4 particije na usb stiku sjebalo mi usb sad ga uopce ne vidi gparted
<SilverSpace> da sjebe mi usb
<SilverSpace> ali sad sam napravioo fat32 particiju i sve je ok
<SilverSpace> i preformatirao je u ext4 i radi
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> kako pozvati bash komande u c++
<ivoks> zasto bi to radio?
<dodobas> napises bash klon u C++-u :D
<dodobas> calmpitbull: sto uopce pokusavas napraviti =
<ivoks> koje su to bash komande koje se ne mogu izvesti u C-u?
<ivoks> jer su i sami napisane u C-u :)
<ivoks> same
<calmpitbull> cp i mv
<ivoks> pa kaj si ti lud
<ivoks> :)
<IvanTomica> LOL
<calmpitbull> jesam hvala ti
<calmpitbull> volim bash a c++ nisam bas radio
<ivoks> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/files/
<dodobas> calmpitbull: sto uopce pokusavas napraviti ?
<IvanTomica> http://www.serverhostingsecrets.com/tutorials/execute-shell-command-using-cc/
<calmpitbull> ma napravijo sam skriptu koja promjeni home dash iconu na unityu
<IvanTomica> calmpitbull probaj ovo Å¡to sam ti ja linkao
<calmpitbull> a sad bi to radije na c++
<ivoks> zasto?
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis zasto
<ivoks> nema ti smisla napisati C++ program koji ce izvrsavati shell programe
<IvanTomica> misliš raditi gui za program?
<ivoks> biti ce sporiji
<ivoks> to ima smisla samo za programe koji nemaju svoj API
<calmpitbull> pa jesam mislio napravit GUI samo polako decki 
<IvanTomica> slažem se s ivoks -om
<ivoks> a pogotovo nema smisla za nesto tako jednostavno kao kopiranje fileova
<calmpitbull> a bas ste podrska
<IvanTomica> probaj si provjeriti kako su te komande napisane u prvom planu i bolje napraviti odmah u cpp to
<ivoks> http://www.dreamincode.net/code/snippet2306.htm
<IvanTomica> umjesto da vučeš iz skripti to
<ivoks> jel ovaj calmpitbull u nekom srodstvu s botanicarem?
<IvanTomica> evo ivoks ti je dao rješenje
<IvanTomica> ili ako baš želiš koristiti bash možeš koristiti system funkciju: system("sktipta.sh");
<ivoks> ali takav ce C++ program biti sporiji od shell skripte
<ivoks> sto ga cini besmislenim
<IvanTomica> istina, ali ukoliko baš tako želi nek napravi, bitno je da program obavi funkciju..
<calmpitbull> pa to jesam napravio system i onda moju skriptu
<calmpitbull> samo izbvaci error naravno
<IvanTomica> koji error ti baci?
<IvanTomica> jel skripta tamo di je i program?
<Mmike> calmpitbull, system() funkcija 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, s njom pozoves externi program/skriptu/sto vec
<calmpitbull> system ("/bin/bash -c ./mojaskripta.sh")
<calmpitbull> ovak
<calmpitbull> error: mv: cannot stat `launcher_bfb.png': No such file or directory
<Mmike> calmpitbull, sto je nejasno u toj gresci?
<ivoks> to ti je greska u skripti, ne u c++ kodu
<calmpitbull> e nije
<calmpitbull> skripta problazi al kada stavim u cpp onda ne
<Mmike> hoces reci da kad pokrenes ./mojaskripta.sh, onda nemas tu gresku?
<calmpitbull> cek ti ju pastam
<calmpitbull> tako je
<Mmike> na pastebin, plz
<calmpitbull> :)
<ivoks> al... zvati cp i mv iz c++-a, pa ono...
<ivoks> to je kao da imas ferrari, ali zelis getribu iz fice
<ivoks> i bas mora biti ta getriba
<ivoks> iako imas bolju
<IvanTomica> :D
<IvanTomica> LOL
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ti bas znas tocno sto je njegov problem pa mosh tak zakljucivat :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rekao je - mv i cp
<Mmike> mozda lik ima drugi problem al' mu je ovak lakse obvjasnit
<Mmike> mozda uopce nezna objasnit
<Mmike> pa da, rekao je. al' to ne znaci da je dobro objasnio problem.
<ivoks> 17:40 < ivoks> koje su to bash komande koje se ne mogu izvesti u C-u?
<ivoks> 17:40 < calmpitbull> cp i mv
<Mmike> pitao covjek kak da pozove skriptu iz c++a
<Mmike> a ti mu govoris kak je to glupo :)
<IvanTomica> sad bi jedan moj kolega rekao "a možda su u šumi"
<Mmike> a mozda su i u sumi, da :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde, vidjet cemo skriptu
<ivoks> Mmike: u njoj ce biti mv i cp :)
<calmpitbull> he he he
<Mmike> ivoks, veli, mozda je skripta samo template za nesto 11sto
<calmpitbull> hvala 
<Mmike> pa mu je lakse isprobati sa mv/cp
<calmpitbull> http://pastebin.com/Re58xfp0
<Mmike> uopce, nemam pojma sto bi moglo biti, al' znam sto je pitao, pa mu na to odgovoris :)
<ivoks> i rest my case :D
<calmpitbull> N00b ovdje decki
<Mmike> sudo mv launcher_bfb.png /usr/share/unity/5
<Mmike> to ti javi gresku
<calmpitbull> ma da
<Mmike> a javi ti gresku zato sto mv ne moze naci launcher_bfb.png
<calmpitbull> ma da
<Mmike> prefixaj naziv filea sa punim pathom
<IvanTomica>  "PUT ICON IN THE SAME FOLDER AS THIS SCRIPT" ?
<ivoks> 17:51 < calmpitbull> error: mv: cannot stat `launcher_bfb.png': No such file or directory
<ivoks> 17:51 < ivoks> to ti je greska u skripti, ne u c++ kodu
<calmpitbull> my bad
<Mmike> btw, zasto pozivas skriptu iz Cja? Zasto ne pozoves drito mv?
<calmpitbull> e pa to sam pitao prije
<calmpitbull> pa sam dobijo samar
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> i, sad moram pitati, zasto uopce zoves mv iz ceja? :) tj, zasto ne radis to sa skriptom?
<ivoks> dobio si barem 5-6 likonva kako to napraviti iz c++
<Mmike> da, s ivoksom je malo tesko, puno zna covjek, pa eto :)
<Mmike> naviknes se vremenom :)
<calmpitbull> ma ne sve ok
<Mmike> al' da skratimo
<Mmike> sto pokusavas napraviti?
<IvanTomica> pokušava napraviti program koji mijenja dash ikonu u ubuntuu
<calmpitbull> tako je 
<ivoks> moj bi ti savjet bio da to drugacije napravis
<calmpitbull> reci
<Mmike> calmpitbull, i, sto fail skripti koja to napravi?
<ivoks> sa linkovima
<Mmike> erm, sto fali
<ivoks> jer ovako vise ne mozes vratiti staru ikonu
<calmpitbull> pa tko zeli staru
<IvanTomica> a to sve možeš napraviti i preko skripte, ili preko cpp programa. ali po meni nema smisla mijesati to dvoje
<ivoks> tako je
<calmpitbull> inace imas point ivoks
<Mmike> IvanTomica, nikakvog :) 
<ivoks> i sad se vracamo na...
<Mmike> calmpitbull, napravi skriptu koja to radi, i pokreni nju
<ivoks> 17:41 < ivoks> pa kaj si ti lud
<ivoks> 17:41 < ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ili jos bolje, sta ce ti skripta? napravi :mv ovo ono
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti jednostavno ne zelis shvatiti :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: ako nisi vjest sa c++om, kreni s pythonom
<ivoks> bit ce ti lakse
<IvanTomica> tarabum tass
<Mmike> a mosh i SQL naucit, kad vec ucis jezike :)
<Mmike> my point is, sto nedostaje skripti?
<ivoks> zeli napraviti gui s vremenom
<Mmike> ili, zasto uopce hoces skriptu kad mozes reci: mv ovo ono
<IvanTomica> ^^ i agree
<Mmike> tj, mv tamo/tamo
<calmpitbull> tako je
<Mmike> gui s vremenom? 
<calmpitbull> ma da 
<Mmike> erm, ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis - s vremenom?
<ivoks> gui za mijenjanje ikone
<calmpitbull> da
<Mmike> ok, a kak se vrijeme tu uklapa?
<ivoks> pa ocito s vremenom, kada zove cp i mv iz C++ :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj suti malo :)
<IvanTomica> ako želiš napraviti gui s vremenom onda je bolje odmah sve u cpp pa čemu onda pozivati skriptu od početka jer češ sigurno to zamijeniti :)
 * Mmike ne kuzi sto je gui s vremenom :)
<ivoks> 's vremenom' - kada nauci kako
<ivoks> ocito ne danas
<calmpitbull> he he
 * Mmike glup danas :)
<calmpitbull> pa ovak ne
<Mmike> ok, sad kuzim
<Mmike> calmpitbull, python bi ti bio puno laksi izbor od C++a. A mosh i gui-stvari i iz shella raditi (shell skoro-pa-jednako skripta)
<ivoks> ja bi jos to radio u C-u
<ivoks> umjesto c++
<ivoks> bez nekog posebnog razloga
<calmpitbull> ma samo da napravim :)
<ivoks> i ponavljam - http://www.dreamincode.net/code/snippet2306.htm
<calmpitbull> vidim gledam 
<ivoks> i onda program pokrenes sa gksudo
<ivoks> moras malo doraditi, jel
<ivoks> moras uzeti input iz tipkovnice
<calmpitbull> da da
<ivoks> moje_file << "Upisi filename: ";
<calmpitbull> u bubnut ga umjesto lol.txt
<ivoks> moj_file
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> cout << "Upisi filename: ";
<ivoks> getline (cin,neki_string);
<ivoks> stringstream(neki_string) >> filename;
<calmpitbull> pa mogu prije stavit string icona....pa onda samo cin>>icona;
<ivoks> prije toga definiras neki_string kao string, jel... string neki_string
<ivoks> i onda ti netko moze upisati sve i svasta
<ivoks> poput 'ovo ono ; rm -rf /'
<ivoks> to se izvrti kao root
<ivoks> i... plac
<calmpitbull> a zasto bi nerto to pisao
<calmpitbull> netko
<ivoks> ah, imas jos puno za uciti :)
<ivoks> ljudi svasta pisu
<calmpitbull> znam da imam puno jos ucit
<Mmike> <ivoks> ah, imas jos puno za uciti :) <- velika lajna velikog covjeka :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobra utrka!
<Mmike> fakat dobra :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hvala kaj nisi rekao nista :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/drew_curtis_how_i_beat_a_patent_troll.html
<Mmike> heh, heh :)
<ivoks> peuc fakat radi app - kamera za iphone koja sprema fotke u dropbox
<ivoks> i fakat je vec najprodavanija app u hr
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ono, velik si, al' daj se spusti medj nas smrtnike :)
<ivoks> i fakat su ljudi debili :)
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> i lijencine :)
<ivoks> ne mParking, koji omogucava neke stvari
<ivoks> nego kamera koja sprema fotke na dropbox
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa naravno ljudima su fotke vaznije
<SilverSpace> mada meni to odavno defaultna kamera to radi 
<ivoks> pa u tome i je stvar
<ivoks> defaultna kamera to radi :)
<ivoks> i sve druge ne defaultne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nema pojma skvadra
<ivoks> citam prijepis sa ove zalbene predstave
<ivoks> pa pricaju o gracacu
<ivoks> kako je na gracac palo 150 projektila
<ivoks> u tom se kontekstu i puscano zrno tretira kao projektil
<ivoks> 150 projektila u 2 dana
<SilverSpace> ma krepilci foteljasi 
<ivoks> to nije ni pola jedne kasetne bombe
<SilverSpace> evo htv1
<ivoks> pitam se jel itko od njih bio u gracacu
<ivoks> onaj restoran na magistrali, koji je pretvoren u UN HQ
<ivoks> ta je kuca pogodjena sa vise od 150 projektila
<ivoks> a i ovo oko knina... smijesno
<ivoks> 5% projektila nije pogodilo vojne ciljeve ili palo unutar 200m od vojnog cilja
<ivoks> ako sud utvrdi da 5% pogreska znaci gadjanje civilnih ciljeva, brzo ce i NATO na kaznjenicku klupu
<ivoks> i za beograd i za sve ostale akcije
<ivoks> tuziteljstvo tvrdi da je 5% palo na civilne ciljeve, a obrana da samo 1% nije palo na vojne ciljeve
<ivoks> o cemu mi pricamo, svasta...
<ivoks> govorimo o tipu oruzja gdje se ispali jedan plotun, pa se kalibrira, pa drugi, pa se kalibrira, pa treci mora pogoditi
<ivoks> 1-5% pogreske nema ni GPS navodjeno oruzje
<SilverSpace> nw plotun nego jedna granata
<SilverSpace> ne*
<SilverSpace> tek kad se utvrdi cilj onda ide plotun
<ivoks> pa oni su utvrdili ciljeve
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> ja samo kazem kako ide
<SilverSpace> postupak
<ivoks> taman da je i jedna granata, opet...
<ivoks> od 150, neka ti dvije-tri preskoce cilje, to je vec 2%
<SilverSpace> od baterije koja se sastoji od sest oruda puca najprije osnovno orude 
<ivoks> i onda si primitivan babarin koji je dosao klat ljude
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> nakon sto se po osnovnom orudu korigira puca citava baterija
<ivoks> dobro je gotovina i rekao na kraju
<SilverSpace> tj. hrvatski naziv je bitnica
<ivoks> zrtve su bile minimalne
<SilverSpace> pa i jesu 
<ivoks> za tako siroki spektar djelovanja, sa 100-200 tisuca ljudi pod naoruzanjem, imati tako malo civilnih zrtava je uspjeh
<SilverSpace> i na nasoj strani i na njihovoj
<SilverSpace> jer se prakticno vojske nisu sukobile 
<ivoks> kamo srece da se mogu izbjeci, ali jos nisam vidio rat u kojem nevini nisu stradali
<SilverSpace> bila je bjezanija
<ivoks> al pazi
<ivoks> civili nisu bili u podrumu
<ivoks> nego vani, pakirali kovcege
<ivoks> u gracacu nitko nije poginuo od granatiranja
<ivoks> u kninu je bilo par mrtvih, ali nije dokazano da su poginuli od granatiranja
<SilverSpace> to za granatiranje je najveca glupost
<ivoks> al na tome se temelji najsporniji dio optuznice
<SilverSpace> kaj je onda bilo ono u Vukovaru
<ivoks> mislim, sigurno je da su se zlocini desili
<ivoks> ne mogu se ne desit, ne mozes kontrolirati toliko ljudi
<SilverSpace> pa to nitko ne spori
<ivoks> to je pola milijuna ljudi u muvingu, jedni mrze druge
<ivoks> al reci da se imao za cilj pobiti i potjerati civile jer ti je 1-5% granata palo na civilna podrucja...
<ivoks> pa mislim...
<SilverSpace> zasto su svi bjezali oko knina 
<jelly-home> ameri i nato se tu prave vrlo mutavi, njihove akcije redovno imaju slican ili gori omjer pa nikom nista
<SilverSpace> jer su znali sto se dogodilo u vukovaru 
<SilverSpace> i bojali se da ce se to i njima dogoditi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nato i ameri su posebna prica
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da se ne prave mutavi...
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da su utjecali na suca, sudeci po pitanjima koje je ovaj postavljao
<ivoks> svima je jasno da se ovakvim kvalifikacijama ratovanje prakticki zabranjuje
<ivoks> odnosno, obrana se moze kriminalizirati
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<jelly-home> za pocetak je sramotno da su nasi uopce predali generale
<ivoks> pa nije sramotno, jer smo to tako mi sami htjeli
<jelly-home> mozda ti
<ivoks> sramotno je da smo bjezali od svojih odluka
<ivoks> jelly-home: sabor je donio takvu odluku jos pocetkom '90ih
<jelly-home> mislis, krajem?
<jelly-home> pocetkom je jos bio rat
<ivoks> ne, hrvatska je jedan od osnivaca haskog suda
<ivoks> osnovao se na nas zahtjev
<ivoks> postoje dva haaska suda
<ivoks> jedan je medjunarodni, to je nesto drugo
<ivoks> a ovaj, drugi, kojeg smo mi osnovali i koji sudi svima s prostora jugoslavije i somalije, je drugi
<jelly-home> pa govorimo o icty, kaj sad uvlaciti ovaj prvi
<ivoks> icty je osnovan 1993.
<ivoks> mislim da smo '96. donijeli ustavni zakon o suradnji sa sudom
<ivoks> da, u travnju
<ivoks> ni godinu dana nakon bljeska
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> to ne znaci da smo ga se trebali drzati
<ivoks> ne mozes se ustava selektivno drzati :)
<SilverSpace> koja je ono naredba u vi ako necu da snimi promjene
<SilverSpace>   :q!
<budz0r> dan
<budz0r> koji xmpp server preporucate
<dodobas> budz0r: pa đes ti
<budz0r> dodobas: eto me kompa
<dodobas> budz0r: ejabberd
<budz0r> dodobas: ma to cudo ne radi
<budz0r> zafrkava me sa captcha-om koju sam iskljucio
<budz0r> a on i dalje drvi po istome
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> dodobas: koju verziju koristis?
<budz0r> naj stable koji instaliras preko njihovog installera
<dodobas> Version: 2.1.5-3+squeeze1
<budz0r> dodobas: nasao neki ppa, pa digao novu verziju iz repo-a
<budz0r> sad cemo vidjet jel radi :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jes tu
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jesam
<SilverSpace> jel znas nekoga tko smd lemi 
<SilverSpace> tj preciznoga
<SilverSpace> meni ruke drhte :)
<budz0r> pa i ne znam bas
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mortc cu onda koji konjak strusiti
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> u biti neda mi se to samome raditi 
<SilverSpace> puno nozica ima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> konjacic pa pomalo :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ma imam puno nozica http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12258575/TP-LINK_TL-WR700N/20120321_001.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovaj sa plavom naljepnicom
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kaj si nasao ram?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: radi se na tome 
<SilverSpace> na oba chipa
<SilverSpace> mislim da 99% jesam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj radis u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> prije podne
<hbogner> ako nisam u zg onda se igram sa wifi mrezom na selu, ako sam u zg onda za sad nemam obaveza
<hbogner> prva opcije je 95% druga 5%
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cujemo se jos jer mi je u planu hrelich
<hbogner> aha
<SilverSpace> ako ti se da 
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi biti ok vrijeme
<hbogner> ako budem u zg
<ivoks> Hi Ante, An updated copy of the following products is now available for you to download for free from your O'Reilly account
<ivoks> Ebook was updated to reflect the changes in the May 2012 reprint, as described on the book's catalog page.
<ivoks> zato se kupuje kod o'reillya, a ne kod amazona
<jelly-home> kaj, amazon te ne obavijesti o errata
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam dobio nikada nikakav odgovor od njih
<ivoks> samo hvala na kesu
<jelly-home> heh.  Zadnji put kad sam kupio nest od amazon.co.uk stiglo je nikad
<hbogner> laku noc
<zoky> pozdrav ... imam pitanje; da li se ubuntu instalirat nausb bez previše kompliciranja, tj da se može boot-at direktno sa usba kao i sa hdd-a??
<SilverSpace> moras samo paziti di grub instaliras
<SilverSpace> najsigurnije ti je da nemas prikljucen ni jedan disko osim usb diska
<zoky> znaći najjednostavnije da iz laptopa iščupam disk, ušteka usb i pokrenem instalaciski cd
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ivoks> jel mmike ono pitao zasto bi koristio lvm
<ivoks> vidi mysql backup s <1sec read-only
<ivoks> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-back-up-mysql-databases-with-mylvmbackup-on-debian-squeeze
<ivoks> 20120416 19:16:58 Info: Flushing tables with read lock...
<ivoks> 20120416 19:16:58 Info: Unlocking tables...
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: bas lol
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-15
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1395/ <- pg9.2
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine ! 
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> dodje mi buduca zena i kaze: vidi: http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20120515/acid_picdump_30.jpg
<Mmike> di si to bijo, veli, a da ja neznam?! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: awwww :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> wtf, avalon ima 20 outgoing mail servera
<Mmike> ha :)
<BotaniCar> oni su isto HDZ svoje vrste
<BotaniCar> nemres imati 20 mail servera ako nisi ukrao kojeg
<jelly> prvo su imali jedan, pa smo ih whitelistali i dopustili slanje drito s DSL-a, pa su dodali još tri, pa sad 20
<jelly> moram složiti tehničko obrazloženje zašto to nije pristojno, i neka koriste submission i SMTP AUTH ko svi normalni provideri
<BotaniCar> jel 'nemere to tako' prolazi pod tehnicko obrazlozenje ? 
<jelly> http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search Riječ dana: destrojer, m 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne
<jelly> ali objasnio sam da naš to košta novaca, to je uvijek izvrstan razlog
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/thinkpad-x1-carbon/115998.aspx
<SilverSpace> uh svida mi se 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ce kostati ko suho zlato :)
<ivoks> stigao je i vip tv
<BotaniCar> Ja bi laptop s 17" ekranom 
<ivoks> Aktivirajte Vip duo ili Vip trio pakete s uključenom TV uslugom i LG 32LK330 TV uređaj može biti vaš za samo 1 kn.
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> bah, nema ih na mom podrucju :)
<SilverSpace> polako se slaze Medvescak
<jelly> "obvežite se na 4000kn pretplate i TV od 1500kn može biti vaš za samo 1kn"
<jelly> prevedeno na hrvatski sa bullšitskog
<Mmike> kako da 'izlistam' (find) sve direktorije u trenutnom direktoriju, bez trenutnog direktorija?
<jelly> preskoci prvi redak sa |tail -n +2
<Mmike> -name '[!.]*'
<igustin> find . -maxdepth 1 -type d | tail +2
<Mmike> a eeto, radi i sa -name
<drj_cro> -mindepth 1
<jelly> drj_cro++
<Mmike> drj_cro, yup, thnx!
<jelly> korisnik gnjavi ISP-ja da ima krive podatke u cacheu... podaci se magično isprave nakon telefonskog poziva CARNet DNS službi da poguraju update na @hr-ns-1.carnet.hr.
<jelly> le sigh
<BotaniCar> pizdeki u carnetu bi ionako bas mogli malo cesce azurirati zapise
<BotaniCar> bio sam 'taj korisnik' par puta
<obruT> jelly: ja obozavam kad se stvari magicno samopoprave :P
<obruT> najbolje je kad meni dodje prijava: ne radi ti to i to... ok, jeste pogledali kod sebe - jesmo, pogledam kod sebe - sve ok, malo porazmislim i zakljucim di bi kod njih mogo bit problem, zovem i kazem - provjerite si to i to i odjednom stvar proradi, ali nitko nist, ni a ni b, nit jave, nista... samo se popravilo :)
<jelly> onda podjebavam IwU na kanalu nekom tamo, steta sto se njega to ne hvata <g>
<jelly> kod mene je to cron job svako 5 minuta čupa sve update iz baze (nema se vremena za rewriteati da bude realtime), ne znam što bi njima bio problem jednako često updateati taj TLD
<obruT> jel zna mozda tko za kakav jeftini 8-portni gigabitni switch koji ima pokoji POE port ? nasao sam nekih jeftinih (400-tinjak kuna) switcheva koji imaju po 4 POE porta, ali su faking svi 100Mbit/s
<jelly> ti bi i ovce i poe
<obruT> mogu kupit one POE injectore, al to je dodatna uticnica i sakupljac prasine :)
<obruT> evo recimo ima tp-link, 8 portova, od toga 4 POE, 350 kuna.. no faking 100mbit/s
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> da nije bucan, uzeo bih s posla ciscota i otfuro doma :)
<drj_cro> obruT: izvadi mu ventove :)
<obruT> evo naso neki za 717 kuna :P
<obruT> kao sto sam i prepostavljao kod tih jeftinijih pizdarija
<obruT> evo gledam neki dlink i neki planet, identicno kuciste s drugim naljepnicama, identicne karakteristike
<Mmike> kako sam fino usro
<Mmike> dogovorio sam sastanak s likom u 14h
<Mmike> brijao sam da je on u USA
<Mmike> a on je negdje na malim fakin antilima
<obruT> Mmike: nadam se da u dogovoru vremena koristis UTC, ili barem specificirate zonu ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, a u 99% slucajeva da
<Mmike> al' neki su klijenti debili i misle da postoji samo njihova vremenska zona
<jelly> obruT: kinezi kloniraju sve sto ides proizvodit kod njih
<jelly> racunaj 6 mjeseci da si na trzistu i onda ta-da, klonovi za 20% cijene i bez QA
<jelly> mislim fakin Arduino kloniraju, oni i rusi
<Mmike> ja nisam znao da su quadro televizori kinezi koji se samo brendiraju u zagrebu
<obruT> ma hrpa toga je tako
<obruT> sjecam se jos full davno kad prvi put to vidio - kupio adison monitor i poslije vidio neki drugi da je doslovno identican po svemu, samo je druga naljepnica preko
<obruT> stari ima vivax i strong dvbt prijemnike, u kucistu identicne ploce...
<jelly> pa i jedno i drugo su nepostojeci brandovi
<obruT> ovi u bugu radili test dvd playera, skuzili da jedan skuplji brand ima identicnu plocu kao i neki full jeftini
<obruT> i tak...
<jelly> bilo bi lijepo da _negdje_ pise koji je proizvodjac
<SilverSpace> promjenili su izgled foruma http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizda_(chemical)
<jelly> whois utuntuforums.org
<SilverSpace> jelly:  NOT FOUND :P 
<jelly> SilverSpace: KUPI KUPI KUPI
<jelly> utuntu.com je zauzet, steta
<Mmike> jelly, hajd pomozi
<jelly> hajd
<Mmike> imam mysql password koji izgleda nekako ovako: ab!^%cd
<Mmike> i onda kad se iz shella spajam gore, kazem: mysql -u nekijuzer nekabaza -h 1.2.3.4 -p'ab!^%cd'
<jelly> okej
<Mmike> medjutoa, ako stavim ovako: p='ab!^%cd' mysql -u nekijuzer nekabaza -h 1.2.3.4 -p${p}
<Mmike> nece, veli krivi passwd
<jelly> "-p$p"
<Mmike> nah, krivi password
<jelly> Å¡to bi rekao #bash, ALWAYS USE QUOTES
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ mysql -NB -e 'select 1' -u test test -h localhost -p'ab!%^cd'
<Mmike> 1
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ p='ab^cd' mysql -NB -e 'select 1' -u test test -h localhost "-p$p"
<Mmike> Enter password: 
<jelly> mda
<jelly> $p se vidi u naredbi, ali ne u tekućem shellu
<jelly> p='ab^cd'; mysql -NB -e 'select 1' -u test test -h localhost "-p$p"
<Mmike> mrzim usklicnike i debile koji to stave u password
<jelly> šta fali uskličnicima i razmacima.  Popravi svoju skriptu da radi kak spada.
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ p='ab!%^cd'; mysql -NB -e 'select 1' -u test test -h localhost --password=$p
<Mmike> 1
<Mmike> etoga :)
<jelly> opet nisi quotao "--password=$p" ili --password="$p"
<jelly> to će ti se obiti o glavu jednom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo da te podsjetim rakija ce ti ispariti :)
<Mmike> jelly, to mi ne radi
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> radi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a znam
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/zjsH6.gif
<ivoks> igustin: pa kakav ste mi to logo stavili?
<ivoks> ccc :)
<jelly-home> kaze lik iz rackspace da je 70% openstacka njihov kod
<igustin> ?
<ivoks> pa openstack je nastao merganjem rackspace i nasa rjesenja
<ivoks> samo sto rackspace u openstack ubraja i swift, sto je i tocno, ali se projekt potpuno odvojeno razvija
<jelly-home> ja njemu velim sad su mi neke stvari jasnije <g>
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> igustin: kaj '?' :)
<ivoks> tko je prozirni svg/png exportao u jpeg? :)
<ivoks> jpeg nema prozirnost i onda za background postavi sto god alat ima postavljeno - u ovom slucaju, crno :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: a sto ti nije bilo jasno?
<ivoks> kidam na desno
<jelly-home> -=>
<igustin> ivoks: omg
<igustin> ivoks: sorry, sad vidim, sad ću odmah pingat
<igustin> ivoks: ok, rješava se
<igustin> ivoks: riješeno
<Vlado9A3CY> http://news.efytimes.com/e1/83393/Meet-The-New-Ubuntu-Business-Desktop-Remix
<jelly-home> fuck yeah
<ivoks> koji nered
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/05/android-fragmentation-one-developer-encounters-3997-devices/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-16
<calmpitbull> pitanje--instaliram gimp putem terminala i kada palim je gimp 2.6 iako pise da ima novi 2.8
<dodobas> elol
<ivoks> igustin: ok, nije bas bila takva frka da to idete raditi u 8 navecer :)
<dodobas> ivoks: kapitalisticki svijet nikad ne spava :P
<ivoks> Prema evidenciji kojom raspolažemo prijavili ste usluge u sustavu AAI@EduHr.
<ivoks> ma koje?
<ivoks> Molimo da odmah, a svakako do petka 25.5. dopunite podatke o svojim uslugama pri tome posebno obraćajući pažnju na:
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> Nemate ovlasti pristupiti registru jer niste evidentirani kao administrator niti jednog resursa.
<ivoks> pa dakle
<jelly-home> ma joj
<jelly-home> kad sam se uspio ulogirati, web forma mi nije dala da prebacim status resursa iz "produkcija" u "development"
<jelly-home> pa sam sve obrisao i poslao ih u... nigdje, jer sam pristojan
<jelly-home> bitno da ima javascript gore i da se mogu povlaciti "prozori" po web stranici
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> hm, filepub.kernel.org vise ne postoji, rsync.eu.kernel.org je strgan, na rsync.kernel.org fali hrpa 2.6.32 kernel verzija i kad sam syncao mirror nakon 6 mjeseci, imam 80GB _više_ mjesta na disku
<ivoks> Broj korisnika u imeniku:4363
<ivoks> Broj neispravnih e-mail adresa:0
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s neispravom e-mail adresom:6
<jelly-home> what
<ivoks> nek mi sad to netko objasni
<ivoks> neispravnih adresa 0
<ivoks> ali korisnika s neispravnom adresom 6
<jelly-home> mozda uopce nemaju email adresu, sto je neispravno, ali samih neisipravnih adresa nema
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> ah, GF, ponos i dika
<jelly-home> a ispravnost vjerojatno provjeravaju kilometarskim regexpom
<ivoks> Broj korisnika u imeniku:2467
<ivoks> Broj neispravnih e-mail adresa:0
<ivoks> Broj visestrukih e-mail adresa:0
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s neispravom e-mail adresom:0
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s upisanim ispravnim OIB-om:1649
<ivoks> Broj gostiju bez OIB-a:0
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s upisanim neispravnim OIB-om:0
<ivoks> Broj gostiju s neispravnim OIB-om:0
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s upisanim neispravnim JMBG-om:0
<ivoks> Broj ponovljenih vrijednosti hrEduPersonUniqueNumber-a:0
<ivoks> Broj studenata ili ucenika ciji e-identiteti ne isticu:0
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> hehe, OIB 00000000001 je "ispravan" 
<ivoks> danas je dan D
<ivoks> nakon neprospavane noci, necu si dozvoliti da zaspem tokom dana
<ivoks> moram se presaltat na CEST
<jelly-home> lagan ivoks 
<ivoks> lagan?
<jelly-home> imash lag
<ivoks> a da...
<ivoks> idem otvoriti novu borbu, prema iskonu :)
<ivoks> prebaciti broj i racun na drugog korisnika
<ivoks> U srijedu 16.05.2012. u vremenu od 02:00 - 06:00 sati obavljat će se radovi na centralama na području Zagreba.
<ivoks> Za vrijeme radova očekuju se kraći prekidi prilikom korištenja usluga interneta, telefona i televizije. 
<ivoks> a ja mislio da mi ruter krepava
<jelly-home> normalni ljudi u to vrijeme krme
<ivoks> eh, ja sam uredjivao eng. verziju novog weba :)
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/
<ivoks> a joj ovih iskonovaca
<ivoks> da mi broj koji ne postoji
<jelly-home> tsk tsk
<jelly-home> jao iskonovci
<ivoks> zahtjev poslan
<ivoks> al mislim da ja danasnji dan necu prezivjeti
<ivoks> vec jedva gledam
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, na kaj se prebacujes?
<ivoks> na iskon
<ivoks> mijenjam vlasnika linije
<Mmike> Aha.
<Mmike> Gut, gut :)
<Mmike> Upravo me Chrome pitao dal' zelim da mi autoprevede sa estonskog haproxy status page :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> imam dva papira
<ivoks> jedan kopija drugoga
<ivoks> al je kopija u boji
<ivoks> i ne kuzim koji je original
<ivoks> ah, skuzio
<ivoks> jelly-home: e...
<ivoks> ticket sustav vam je strgan :)
<ivoks> na svaki reply otvorim novi ticket :D
<ivoks> LP dosegao milijunti bug
<ivoks> net.hr
<jelly-home> ivoks: ma to je samo glupa perlusa, pravi ticketing je skriven iza
<jelly-home> pretpostavljam da mislis na ono PO#...
<ivoks> ne, bizprijava@...
<jelly-home> hm, autoresponder bi trebao odgovoriti samo jednom dnevno isom pošiljatelju
<jelly-home> oh well
<jelly-home> ionako čekam da Mailman 3 postane upotrebljiv
<ivoks> Intel® Core™ i7-920 Quad-Core
<ivoks> 12 GB DDR 3 RAM
<ivoks> 7 x 3 TB SATA 6 Gb/s HDD; 7200 rpm (Software-RAID; Level optional)
<ivoks> 1 GBit/s bandwidth
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/xs13
<hbogner> a ja vec mislio da si to kupio
<ivoks> kaj ce mi to po doma :)
<jelly-home> ko je vidio server bez ECC memorije
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/xs29
<ivoks>  Intel® Xeon® E3-1245 processor and 16 GB DDR3 RAM with error-correcting code ECC for more stability. A total of fifteen 3 TB SATA 6 Gb/s HDDs are used. 
<ivoks> 15 x 3tb
<jelly-home> ugh
<hbogner> uh
<jelly-home> doduse, ok za backup ;-)
<hbogner> pa na tome bi mogao hostat satelitske snimke za cjeli svijet :D
<ivoks> i onda ti daju 100gb backupa :)
<jelly-home> za drugo nije.. 15 sporih diskova u raid10 je opet sporo
<ivoks> to je hardverski raid
<ivoks> 300 eura mjesecno
<ivoks> hahaha
<jelly-home> moze bit hadrverski da se na glavu postavi, ne mere ubrzati sata cheapex diskove
<ivoks> ima sata diskova od 10.000rpm
<jelly-home> od 3TB?  GDJE?
<hbogner> u njemackoj :D
<ivoks> vjerojatno nema od 3tb
<jelly-home> (hint: nema)
<ivoks> http://www.wdvelociraptor.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=20
<jelly-home> ima 900GB SAS 10k i 15k 2.5" 
<ivoks> a jadni wd-u
<ivoks> ima 1tb velociraptor
<ivoks> to je 10k rpm
<igustin> ivoks: np, ionako na tome radimo full-time, a sponzore treba na rukama nositi... ;)
<ivoks> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=20
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WX2HFVHbo18#!
<jelly-home> sad ti vidi koliko prihoda trebas imat za placati 300 ojra jedan server, a trebaju ti dva radi redundancije
<jelly-home> ivoks: da, recimo 24-48 tih 10k 1TB bi vec bio sustav koji moze podnijeti neke solidne iopse
<ivoks> zakaj ljudi ne mogu gledati proizvod kroz prizmu onoga za sto je zamisljen
<ivoks> pa sigurno neces uzeti hetzner hosting ako ces htjeti raditi render farmu :)
<ivoks> puno veci problem od iskoristivosti tih diskova je nepropusna mreza do diskova
<ivoks> ako predjes 10TB mjesecno, capnu te na 10mbita
<jelly-home> ? "unlimited traffic"
<jelly-home> kaj, nije bas toliko unlimited ko sto pise
<ivoks> ne znam za taj
<ivoks> al ja imam unlimited traffic
<ivoks> ali nemam unlimited speed
<jelly-home> heheh
<ivoks> do 10tb prometa imam unlimited speed
<ivoks> a onda rezu na 10mbit
<jelly-home> 300GB dnevno je ok, mogu hrpu toga backupirati u 300GB dnevno
<Mmike> smijesni ste s tim maleckim brojevima :)
<ivoks> cuj sad ovog mudraca :)
<ivoks> on ce sad o velikim brojevima, a niti jedan broj nije njegov :)
<hbogner> Mmike, cuti kujo
<ivoks> tak sam pospan, jao...
<hbogner> kofi tajm
<ivoks> premjestio sam bazu u command and conquer i sad mi nece proizvodit struju
<ivoks> moram cekati da prodje 24h
<dodobas> ivoks: que ?
<ivoks> kaj?
<dodobas> kakav sad c&c ? nesto online ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nisi vidio?
<ivoks> dostpuno je u ubuntu softver centru :)
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFgQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Falliances.commandandconquer.com%2F&ei=EGizT5v5MKSs0QXou7STCQ&usg=AFQjCNE5hrpJ0lCfkmfIGsFn1IoNeeXXtQ&cad=rja
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> https://alliances.commandandconquer.com/
<dodobas> ivoks: heh... kad nemam ubuntu softver centar :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: jel ima lan?
<ivoks> lan?
<drj_cro> multiplayer u lanu
<ivoks> ma to je web igra
<dodobas> web as in flash
<ivoks> ne, as html5
<ivoks> pogledaj
<ivoks> fascinantno je sto su izveli s html5
<drj_cro> mislio portali stari c&c na pingvina :)
<ivoks> ne, ovo je nova igra
<dodobas> nemam namjeru otvarat account
<ivoks> kad stavis browser fullscreen, ni ne znas da si na webu
<drj_cro> a jel ta web igra ima multiplayer?
<ivoks> pa da, igras s hrpom ekipa posvuda
<ivoks> samo multiplayer i ima
<ivoks> udjes u neki savez i onda se borite za neki cilj
<ivoks> i to traje tjednima, mjesecima
<ivoks> moras graditi bazu, vojsku
<ivoks> upravljati resursima
<ivoks> napadati, razvijati nova oruzja, itd...
<hbogner> mmo
<ivoks> ne igram inace igre
<ivoks> al ova je zanimljiva
<drj_cro> takve su sve :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ako ces za 3 tjedan i dalje igrati... onda cu probat :)
<ivoks> a fascinantno je kako su to sve izvukli sa html5
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> c&c
<ivoks> dodobas: sad sam u drugom tjednu :)
<Mmike> pa sunce vam sprzim
<Mmike> ivoks, dabogda ti se tipke sasusile s rukama na njima
<dodobas> dakle 8 dana
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> mislim da ti moze poslati i mail ako ti netko napadne bazu
<Mmike> c&c
<ivoks> skupljas tiberium i crystal
<ivoks> i onda radis crystal meth i prodajes saveznicima
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: na kojem si serveru?
<ivoks> usa 9 mislim
<ivoks> cek da pogledam
<ivoks> world 9 (usa west coast)
<Mmike> meni nudi 19
<Mmike> europe
<ivoks> u gornjem lijevom 'kvadrantu;
<drj_cro> izaberi all
<ivoks> a da... poceo sam igrati dok sam bio u americi :)
<drj_cro> i jesi gdi il nod
<ivoks> gdi
<ivoks> noda nije bilo do jucer
<Mmike> da, nemrem tamo
<Mmike> odo na world16 eu, taj je friski i prazan
<Mmike> ostali su nabrijani 
<Mmike> drj_cro, kaj ces ti bit?
<drj_cro> gdi
 * Mmike ce isto gdi, plaviji je
<drj_cro> il da uzmem nod pa da prasimo ivoksa :)
<ivoks> nod gdi, tak svejedno
<ivoks> mozes napdati bilo koga
<ivoks> a jedni i drugi imaju zajednickog neprijatelja - zaboravljene
<ivoks> vi cete mene
<ivoks> imam 9 borbenih jedinica
<ivoks> sve na levelu 10 i 11
<ivoks> morate puno tiberiuma pojesti da dodjete do toga :)
<drj_cro> sam kaj ti ne igras igrice, a mi stari gejmeri i znamo sve fore c&c-a :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> c&c je bila zadnja igra koju sam igrao
<ivoks> jeste poceli graditi bazu?
<ivoks> mene jos uvijek fascinira sto je to sve obicni html :)
<igustin> mene fascinira da ima vremena i volje za to :P ;)
<dodobas> ivoks: a fulao si i web tehnologije :)
<igustin> s/ima/imate/
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<dodobas> pa uz 'gaming' zanemario si i kuul web tehnologije :)
<dodobas> bavis se infrastrukturom :)
<ivoks> nemrem vise
<ivoks> spava mi se
<Mmike> ivoks, umri s tim C&C
<ivoks> kaj sad?
<Mmike> protratio 20 minuta samo tako
<Mmike> sad kad zarazim pol firme
<Mmike> i kad stane pornjava :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: sad kad odes spavat jel to znaci da postajes zaboravljen? :)
<ivoks> Neograničeni razgovori, SMS i internet. Bez ugovora i plaćanja uspostave poziva za 150 kn mjesečno.
<ivoks> idem naci mala slova
<ivoks> Podatkovni promet po najvišoj dostupnoj brzini uključen u mjesečnu naknadu Savršene tarife iznosi 1 GB. 
<ivoks> Navedenu promotivnu tarifu moguće je aktivirati do 15.6.2012.
<ivoks> znaci, kad prodje promocija, cijena ide gore
<Mmike> kad ce mi harverteri moc vise od 2 paketa furat?
<Mmike> harvesteri
<Mmike> joj, ivoks, ti nisi svjestan sto si mi napravio sad :)
<ivoks> za to ces morati uloziti nesto eura :)
<drj_cro> upgrejdas ih
<ivoks> u principu, to ti nije bitno
<ivoks> kad ih upgrejdas, onda mogu skupiti vise
<ivoks> pa onda imas silose
<ivoks> rafinerije
<ivoks> elektrane
<ivoks> to je lancani proces, gdje se tiberium pretvara u struju ili novac
<Mmike> pa upgrejdo sam ih na level4, i dalje mogu samo 2 furat
<ivoks> meni se ta dva paketa ne napune ni za 6 sati
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme to pretacem u novac
<ivoks> mastercard ti moze rjesiti vecinu problema :)
<ivoks> ili american
<Mmike> posto sam private
<ivoks> ja sam corporal
<hbogner> ivoks, ako ako crknu odredjeni sajtovi znas da si ti kriv
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ajde da crkne, neko ministarstvo(dod) ili fejsbuk, ili gugl, ali OVO
<hbogner> pa cjeli internet ce te mrzit
<Mmike> eto, npr
<Mmike> slazem sad mysqlove neke
<Mmike> i nisam opce skuzio da je lik u datacentru stavio 4 sas diska za sistem, i 2xterabajt za mysql
<Mmike> umjesto da je stavio 2xtera za sistem, i 10xsas 300GB za mysql
<Mmike> :) oslo pol jutra :)
<Mmike> na KLIKETARNJE
<Mmike> ivoks, kad se odlogiram, jel' momci i dalje harvestaju i to sve?
<ivoks> da, sve radi i dalje
<jelly> "you must have an origin account" -- fuckoff
<Mmike> jelly, you don't
<Mmike> I don't have one
<Mmike> ivoks, gut, gut
<Bot-mrma> Preizvrsno! Prije N jedinica vremena smo jedan server prepakirali iz jedne vrste kucista u drugo ( da moze u serverski ormar) , kod kupnje sam naglasio da napajanje novog kucista zadovoljava donji minimum konfiguracije. Sad je na njemu nestalo diska , i ja nemrem dodatne diskove gurnuti u njega da prosirim LVM i svi se cude kak je doslo do toga :)
<Mmike> LVM, sto je to? :)
<Bot-mrma> nda, i to kaj velis :) I, kaj ce serverima diskovi :)
<Bot-mrma> Jedino kaj mi je palo na pamet je da dumpam sadrzaj ovih diskova u backup, i restoram to sve na neke 4x vece diskove , na mjesto ovih .. 
<Bot-mrma> mozda nadjem neke iz 'green' serije, pa trose manje od ovih
<Bot-mrma> nema veze kaj 'green' nema veze s performansama :)
<jelly> ima, green = slabije performanse ;-)
<jelly> seagate "enterprise sata" diskovi se griju ko ludi
<jelly> dosli su u 4. - 5. godinu i crkavaju naveliko
<igustin> pretpostavka je da enterprise ekipa ima love za klime ;)
<jelly> je, ali DC ekipa stedi na klimi, mamicu im spalim
<Bot-mrma> :) Vise nemam pretpostavki naspram "entrprajza" :) 
<Mmike> jelly, umro fly?
<jelly> možda je nestalo struje, ni gnjilux se ne javlja
<ivoks> molim da nam dostavite osobu na koga zelite prenijeti vlasnistvno nad svojom uslugom, te cemo Vam u odgovoru na Vasu E-mail adresu dostaviti zahtjev za prijenos vlasnistva.
<ivoks> kak da dostavim osobu? :)
<drj_cro> atachmentom? :)
<Bot-sere> u kutiji, neces valjda u vishe kutija 
<dodobas> Bot-sere: :D :D :D
<jelly> osoba ne smije biti deblja od 20MB bruto (~14MB privitka)
<Bot-sere> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/objavili-video-koji-objasnjava-kako-putuje-mail/1028483/
<ivoks> sta su ovi u aaieduu napravili, jao
<ivoks> navodno sam administrator nekih resursa za pmf.hr :)
<SilverSpace> pa jesi li ili nisi :)
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> sad dobivam mailove od institucije s kojom ne radim vec vise od godinu dana
<ivoks> da im ne radi ldap/radius/aosi
<dodobas> ivoks: samo im odgovori 'dobro' :)
<ivoks> ne, slozit cu procmail u /dev/null
<Mmike> bah, to je normalno
<Mmike> ja dobijam 1001 email od 1001 osobe tako :)
<ivoks> ali ovi su mene negdje zaveli kao sluzbenu kontakt osobu
<ivoks> mulci
<Mmike> mozda ti se netko sveti :)
<ivoks> sveti? za godinu dana besplatnog supporta
<ivoks> a jeb... ih nagios
<SilverSpace> jedan chip koji kosta $1.58 traze me za shiping 70$ lol
<igustin> meni je to razumljivije nego free-shipping dealextremea ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<SilverSpace> da bar ima chipova u dealextremea
<SilverSpace> koji su ovi kinezi sretnici chipova ko pljeve cca 2$
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> ima netko iskustva s mod_rewrite u apache2 , i par minuta ? 
<SilverSpace> minuta ko u prici a kaj ti je to mod_rewrite :D
<SilverSpace> Bot-NitkoToNeRaz: i tvoja ce rakijetina ispariti :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> :) skoro pa da bi poceo daviti 'tog nekog s iskustvom' s takvim pitanjem :) 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> SilverSpace: nikak da se auta docepam, nisam zaboravio
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: koji ti to chip treba? :S
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam naso kineza
<SilverSpace> We offer WORLDWIDE shipping so you can order from anywhere in the world.
<SilverSpace> igustin: dva trazim 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/FcrXQl
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/V39mNj
<SilverSpace> ovog drugog cu jos inaci kod nas
<SilverSpace> na nekoj staroj ram memoriji
<SilverSpace> :
<igustin> jesi probao preko RS-a?
<SilverSpace> nema
<igustin> da li si ih *pitao*?
<igustin> još nisam čuo da nešto nisu mogli nabaviti
<SilverSpace> kinezi imaju ko u prici prvi 1$ drugi 2$ 
<igustin> vjerojatno se tamo negdje proizvodi i najviše koristi
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ha naso nesto na ebay UK
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> SilverSpace: ti flashas bios tak da prelemis chip,a  stari bacis ? Kaj delas s tom elektronikom, priznaj, krpas rutere koje spalis ? :D
<jelly> hah.  Umjesto netstat -tupan, sad mogu koristit ss -truppen
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> ahahahahhahaha  !! 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> mrezni servisi postaju sve vise cool :)
<jelly> alzo:  -tulipan
<SilverSpace> Bot-NitkoToNeRaz: da za router mi treba :)
 * Bot-NitkoToNeRaz ce morati uplatiti neku paru na lotou .. pre dobro nagadjam danas
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Dva Engleza piju svoj popodnevni čaj:
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> - So, you've been in Croatia. Tell me something about it.
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> - Well, it's a beautiful country. People there like to drink a tea too, and they have the special one. They call it "YEBO GA TEA " !
<jelly> YEBO GA PASS
<igustin> WORD
<ivoks> jebo.me/pas
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<jelly> gle, .ga TLD postoji
<hbogner> jelly, pa da
<hbogner> netko je nekidan slagao taj paste
<jelly> www.nic.ga je grozno spor
<jelly> http://www.wimp.com/birdstalking/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> pas.te/jebo 
<jelly> ne postoji .te TLD
<ivoks> kako napreduje C&C? :)
<SilverSpace> uh zimuljaga strasno
<Mmike> ivoks, idi
<Mmike> na levelu 8 sam
<Mmike> di si it?
<ivoks> ja sam na 10
<ivoks> kak si vec na 8?
<ivoks> ziher si peglao karticu :)
<ivoks> Čačić u Karlovcu: Naredili smo   javnim poduzećima da prestanu   koristiti javne natječaje za krađe  
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam, neg igram cijeli dan
<Mmike> od kad si reko do sad
<Mmike> LOL, cacic majstor :)
<ivoks> jesi ispucao supply points?
<hbogner> ivoks, eto propadose mmajkovi serveri, sad je 100% posvecen igri
<jelly> ivoks: dobro što im je naredio, sad će sigurno prestat
<jelly> *facepalm*
<ivoks> da, svi su sad rekli 'naredba je naredba'
<jelly> ne bi ni namještali rodijacima da su znali da se ne smije
<ivoks> bas
<jelly> Å¡ta im nije prije rekao
<jelly> itd
<ivoks> brijem da cu dignuti kredit :)
<ivoks> uloziti u razvoj jedne ideje
<ivoks> Porezna uprava - područni ured Rijeka objavila je oglas o javnoj prodaji 70 pokretnina.
<hbogner> ivoks, taman to citam
<ivoks> Novog vlasnika traži i Porsche 911 Carrera i to za 60 tisuća kuna.
<hbogner> mene vise interesirta oprema za varenje :D
<hbogner> i mjesalica za beton
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> mene porsche :)
<hbogner> za njega nemam
<hbogner> al za ovo i bi imao :D
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> poslao mi lik poruku na C&C
<ivoks> usro se... eliminirao sam 3 igraca u 15 minuta i sad sam na njegovoj granici
<ivoks> pa mi tepa
<ivoks> presporo struju proizvodim
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel imas ikavih primjedbi na hercner
<SilverSpace> hehe
<jelly-home> vidim da ti je tamo mejl server za init
<ivoks> jelly-home: nemam
<ivoks> prilicno sam zadovoljan
<ivoks> vrtim cak i VMe na njemu
<dodobas> jelly-home: mi ih imamo godinu i pol
<dodobas> 0 failures
<dodobas> err, bio je jedan reboot, koji sam morao inicirati...
<ivoks> jedino kaj nema KVM
<ivoks> tj, to se dodatno placa
<ivoks> al osim toga... meni je to web, mail, dns... sve
<hbogner> a hebem ti t-mobile
<hbogner> vec drugi put da me zovu i da kazu da su rjesili problem
<hbogner> 0 bodova
<jelly-home> hebo ih pah
<obruT> ljudi moji, nemojte skupljat kompove ko ja... nemam pojma ni sta imam ni gdje je sto :(
<obruT> trazim neku karticu i sad nadjem faking jos jednu sasma novu itx maticnu za koju nisam ni znao da imam :P
<hbogner> obruT, imas dovoljno hardvera za farmu napravit :D
<obruT> bolje da ne znas
<obruT> otkrio sam jos par maticnih za koje nisam ni znao da imam
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj dobijem relokacijom baze?
<BotaniCar> svega mi, Ubuntu developeri su se podemonili. Za koji ku*ac mi resolvconf na headles serveru nakon svakog reboota prebrise resolv.conf s praznom fajlom ? Nije da nisam setirao fiksne adrese i sve , i nije da nema DHCP koji bi mu dao pravi DNS da bas mora tak .. morao sam ppromijeniti permissione na fajli da ju ostavi na miru,a mogu misliti kaj bu nakon prve nadogradnje ... 
<SasaGloc> "..kaj bu nakon prve nadogradnje ..."  kad smo kod toga.. nadogradih davno na ubuntu 11.10 i sve bilo oslo vrit .. wordpress i jomla vise nisu mogle pristupit bazi iz nekog razloga. sve sto je bilo podesavano kao npr. dhcp server je bilo obrisano.. i brdo sitnih neugodnosti. (a totalni sam njab sto se tice linuxa)  sad me tocno strah lupit 'do-release-upgrade ' :D 
<BotaniCar> ja taman zabrijem da vise nisam toliki njub, i onda mi se komp raspadne na atome. I onda potratim 3 dana da vidim kaj sam sjebal,da bi (vecinom) skuzio da su "developeri nasli bolji nacin da nesto radi"... 
<SasaGloc> :D
<BotaniCar> apsolutno me boli kita kaj je network-manager mama i tata mreznim parametrima na desktopu, ali ocekujem da fiksne vrijednosti na serveru to i ostanu
<SasaGloc> a gledaj to sa druge strane:  podesis server jednom i on radi......  gdje je tu zabava?  :D
<jelly-home> SasaGloc: zabava je da trosis vrijeme na nes korisno
<SasaGloc> recimo WoW ?  :p
<BotaniCar> 'nesh korisno' beeing a nother server, da :) 
<jelly-home> SasaGloc: diablo 3
<SasaGloc> od kad sam puko linux u firmi napokon i filmove mogu gledat
<BotaniCar> Ne igram wow od kad smo lich kinga zabili na heroic, shvatio sam onomad da ne mogu biti vise IMBA od toga, uzeo screenshot i prodao account
<SasaGloc> jelly-home:   e to jedva cekam :) 
<jelly-home> pa izasao je sinoc
<BotaniCar> usput, igrao sam D3 danas .. kak to lepo zgleda, samo jos da prodam dijete i mogu halati cijelu noc
<jelly-home> bar jedan kolega je danas uzeo godisnji
<SasaGloc> jelly-home: eno u firmi me ceka (navodno)  :D daleko mi ponedjeljak :)
<BotaniCar> hehe, koja ste vi firma, ima vas dovoljno da i godisnji stignete potrositi :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja danas velim shefici da bi rado da me ove godine na godisnjem ne nazivaju i da bi bilo lijepo da uzmu neku tvrtku koja bi uzela moj posel dok me nema, veli ona da je ideja cool, ako bi ta firma to radila za 1000-2000kn mjesecno :) Morao sam joj reci da ako joj netko pristane odrzavati ovo sve kaj ja drzim,za te pare, da nakon godisnjeg ne preuzimam nista od njih 
<BotaniCar> ne,ne fali mi jedna nula .. 
<SasaGloc> jedva sam docekao svoje slobodne dane nakon 3 godine 
<BotaniCar> znam da svi jedemo ista g**na, zato i kukam tu :) Sache mi jelly reci da dobije godisnji u miru svake godine,ali da mimo godisnjeg dela za 3jcu svaki dan :) 
<SasaGloc> jel iko zivi 300 metara od firme???  :D :D    
<SasaGloc> pa si misli koliko se ima slobodnog vremena :D
<jelly-home> SasaGloc: 8 minuta pjesimice, koliko je to metara
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mi smo se u odjelu podijelili tako da svaku stvar znaju hendlati dvije osobe, koliko je to moguce
<jelly-home> (od 4 ukupno)
<SasaGloc> jelly-home: jaaao gore ti je nego mene...  e sad mi je lakse :P
<SasaGloc> ima tko iskustva sa Mikrotik -om? 
<SasaGloc> eh da..  da li je moguce (i kako) sa linux servera / radne stanice poslati chat poruku na windows radne stanice? a da se nemora instalirati chat programi i slicno....?
<SasaGloc> sve sto sam nasao na googlu mi ne funkcionira... 
<SasaGloc> i treca pitanje ubuntu vidi wifi karticu, vidi dostupne mreze ali se nemoze spojiti... nakon pet puta sto rebootam laptop se spoji..  jel ima tko ideju kako tome da doskocim?
<jelly-home> kupi wireless stick sa cipon koji pouzdano dobro radi pod linuxima
<jelly-home> čipom*
<SasaGloc> sa laptopom je dosao suse i na njemu radi za poludit dobro...
<SasaGloc> ali ubuntu me ne voli
<SasaGloc> no dobro, primioi na znanje :)
<jelly-home> ondak ukradi kernel i drivere i firmware od zuseta i vozi
<SasaGloc> ako bacis oko gore sto sam pisao:  preveliki sam noob za takve radnje :D
<SasaGloc> ali eto, googlat cu :) 
<SasaGloc> nikad se nezna :D
<BotaniCar> vele da prestane covjek biti (ociti) njub nakon doze chitanja :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim,nije da je meni pomoglo,samo kazem :) 
<jelly-home> ak je doza od jedno 18-24 mjeseca rada kao linux sistemac, onda mozda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-17
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Nepopravljiv sam :( 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> eh, i , dobro jutro junaci ! 
<jelly-home> dobro jutro džezeri
<MmikeDOMA> A sto sa Swingerima i Rockerima i Bluzerima? :)
<jelly-home> ..|.,
<dodobas> Fadistima i Sevdahistima ?
<jelly-home> dis'ti?
<MmikeDOMA> Pune usi vode :/
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Moja se zena ne slaze s swingerskom filozofijom 
<jelly-home> nije to za svakog
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Bo'me,da :) 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> svega mi, ovo bu mi dete imalo prije skole: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/printrbot/printrbot-your-first-3d-printer
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-NitkoToNeRaz, jesi ti bio u bazenu sta za vikend>?
<jelly-home> hrpa ljudi je skonfigurirana za (serijaliziranu) monogamiju
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> MmikeDOMA: ni podrazno ne idem u vodu u onakvom stanju, paranoja :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> osim ako me se podrazi :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ja sam se ujutro u subotu odmah bucnio
<MmikeDOMA> i napunio usi vodom
<MmikeDOMA> i sad me to jebe za popizdit :/
<jelly-home> hiti se na bok
<MmikeDOMA> to sam trebal onda narediti :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> nije ni sad kasno, mozda i odrijemas malo
<Mmike> sou, sto sam sjebao
<Mmike> napravio sam novi ssh kljuc
<Mmike> stavio ga na server
<Mmike> kljuc nema password
<Mmike> medjutoa kad kazem: ssh -i tajkljuc.pub -l remoteuser remoteserver
<Mmike> pita me password za njega
<Mmike> kakav debil
<Mmike> krasan debil :)
 * dodobas gleda Mmikea
<Mmike> -i tajnikljuc
<Mmike> a ne pub file, debilescuy
<Mmike> i jos ne radi fly :/
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/05/17/0392007.63.jpg he he he
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X64rQqqsGPM
<ivoks> di ste sad unity haters? :D
<Mmike> di smo bili uvijek, unity je drek :)
<dodobas> lol, dobar custom interface za automatskiy play videa iz maila :)
<ivoks> ako sam dobro skuzio, to je evolution :)
<dodobas> steta sto je ostatak 'sustava' screenshot... :P
<igustin> Konferencija DORS/CLUC 2012 premještena u HYPO CENTAR! www.dorscluc.org
<Mmike> opala!
<Mmike> ivoks, e, jesam ti rekao da te mrzim zbog C&Ca? :)
<ivoks> jesi
<ivoks> ja ga imam na launcheru
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> jel' ti pamti password?
<Mmike> meni ne
<ivoks> ne :/
<Mmike> btw, kak da zvuk ugasim, nisam nasao nigdje
<ivoks> u donjem desnom kutu imas options
<ivoks> i beta feedback itd...
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> thnx :)
<ivoks> ma krasno
<ivoks> Usage: attrd_updater command -n attribute [options]
<ivoks> Commands:
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks>  -Q, --query 		Query the attribute's value from attrd
<ivoks> $ attrd_updater -Q -n cmm_notif
<ivoks> -Q,--query is not yet implemented, use -D to delete existing values
<ivoks> pa onda ga nemojte navoditi kao command! :)
<jelly> a nije: u gornjem desnom kutu terminala upises "pavuconotrol" i pritisnes enter... 
<jelly> lijevom*
<jelly> pavucontrol*
 * jelly ne zna pisat jednom rukom
<SilverSpace> bemti ovaj hebeni compiz sad mi ne pamti postavke
<SilverSpace> tj. zapamti ali ne rade kod novog pokretanja ih opet moram iskljuciti i ukljuciti
<Bot-mrma> Kak me zna taj Mmike nekad raspigat :) Nasao se mjerodavan nekom trecem govoriti da je neka piva losha :) Ne 'meni je losha' , vec 'losha je' :)
<Mmike> to kaj ti neznas kaj je dobra piva, pa se vadis na te fore, tvoj problem
<Mmike> netko tko mi kaze da mu je ozujska (ili karlovacka) dobra nikad nije pio dobro pivo :)
<Mmike> i da, ozujska je bolja od karlovacke! :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: pio sam dobar dio piva koje su dobavljive u nas, pio sam giniz koji su mi donijeli iz njegove otadzbine ; zuja mi je i dalje fina. Nemres mi se mjerodavno postaviti u podrucjima ukusa - neukusno je :)
<Mmike> ha, cuj, mogu :)
<Mmike> zuja nije pivo, to je neka tekucina koja pokusava bit pivo :)
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> k'o i karlovacka, for that matter
<Mmike> da, navikao sam se na zuju i popit cu zuju
<dodobas> ja sam pio giniz u otačbini :)
<Mmike> stovise, budi uspomene :)
<Mmike> giniz mi nije nist sad tak neznam kak super piva
<Mmike> njemacke psenicne tamne pive, to je zakon
<Mmike> i ceski pilsevi, milina
<Mmike> recimo, staropramen
<Mmike> al' ne ovaj drek tu kod nas
<Mmike> (koji, vidi cuda, radi zagrebacka pivovara, poznata po - zuji) :)
<Bot-mrma> ti ni u kojem aspektu publiciranja svog misljenja , bilo informatika, auti,pivo ili zene , ne mozes razluciti svoje misljenje od pravila, i izraziti se s "ja mislim da". Bas, makar umro, moras svoje misljenje postaviti kao vertikalu :)
<Bot-mrma> Kuzis, isprali ti mozak 'vrsnim' pivama , i sad je to tak :)
<Bot-mrma> nego, kak bi preveli "Enclosure Management" ?
<dodobas> Zatvorenost Upravljanja :D
<Bot-mrma> Upravljanje Zatvaranjima ?
<igustin> Donat mg
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: ovisi o kontekstu
<dodobas> updavljanje kučištima...
<igustin> ć
<dodobas> *upravljanje
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: kupujemo jednu shasiju za server i pitaju me kaj je to, i kak da im ja objasnim da je to stampana plocica s logikom u shasiji, koja kad dobi signal od HDDa da se grije - zaustavi HDD ? :)
<Bot-mrma> osim ovak kao sad tebi ?:)
<Bot-mrma> Ova vrst objasnjenja nije dosta 'duboka' :) A na wiki im se ne ide :)
<Bot-mrma> U bit, zaboravi, eto im wiki, pa nek misle 
<Bot-mrma> thx
<dodobas> ondak, upraljvanje kučištem/ima
<igustin> ć
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: velim , htjeli bi da u 3 rijeci izmislim nauku, eto im wiki pa nek izmisljaju izraze .. thx jos jednom 
<dodobas> igustin: Ča oš ?
<igustin> kuĆište, ne kuČište, pobogu :P :D
<jelly> trice i kučine
<Bot-mrma> igustin: imam ti ja jedno viska :)
<igustin> danas na meniju bio "Kučni kolać" o.O
<jelly> pun vlakana?
 * jelly uzeo illy kavu, popio vodu a kavu nije ni probao
<dodobas> igustin: ne mislim da si jefitniji spellčeker od wordovog... tnx, ne trebaju mi tvoje usluge :P
 * Bot-mrma se ponudi jellyu da mu popije kavu
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> php -r '$ćušpajz = "blargh"; echo $ćušpajz."\n";'
<jelly> konačno jezik da možeš pisati varija^Wpromjenjivice na HRVATSKOM
<Bot-mrma> :)
<obruT> to sam oduvijek htio :P
<Bot-mrma> lol : The products sold by Supermicro are not intended for and will not be used in life support systems, medical equipment, nuclear facilities or systems, aircraft, aircraft devices, aircraft/emergency communication devices or other critical systems whose failure to perform be reasonably expected to result in significant injury or loss of life or catastrophic property damage.
<Bot-mrma> sto bi reklo "radimo mi, al za nish ozbiljno" :)
<dodobas> python -c 'ćušpajz = "blargh"; print (ćušpajz)'
<dodobas> python3 doduse :)
<jelly> niko ti neće radit za "ozbiljno" bez ugovora sa 7 ili više znamenki
<Bot-mrma> ma, ne smijem se zlurado :) Brijem da bum si to copy pasteal za svoju upotrebu :) 
<Bot-mrma> skupa s : Furthermore, buyer agrees to fully indemnify, defend and hold Supermicro harmless for and against any and all claims, demands, actions, litigation, and proceedings of any kind arising out of or related to such ultra-hazardous use or sale
<obruT> ćutite, prizvaćete chuspajz na kanal :)
<Bot-mrma> obruT: nemoj da sad ogladnim ! :)
<jelly> ćutim da mi malo fali chus
<obruT> bome, ja sam gladan... za rucak pojeo neke dvije struklje sa sirom i palacinku :P
<Bot-mrma> ajebate, koje ste vi IRC olupine :) Ne bi se sjetio Chus .. nikad
<obruT> chus sam zadnji put sreo prosle godine u nekom trgovackom centru u brezicama :)
 * jelly pojeo tri palačinke zapečene sa sirom i ko da nije
 * obruT bi trebao jos nesto pojest ak ce pedalirat nakon posla...
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ne, ima losih stvari i bok. Ozujska je medj njima. Velim, i meni je ok, i rado ju popijem, al' to je lose pivo. Htio ti to ili ne :)
<obruT> jel se sjeca tko, koja je ono bila glavna razlika izmedju pentiuma i pentium pro procesora ? ono, nesto po cemu se bas onak razlikovalo.. ?
<Mmike> Losija je u pivama od toga koliko su windowsi losi u OSovima :)
<Mmike> obruT, da, pro je imao MMX?
<obruT> mislim da nije u mmx-u bila rijec
<obruT> mislim, ima par "kljucnih" razlika, ali jedna se onak bas isticala
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> e Pentium Pro pipeline had extra decode stages to dynamically translate IA-32 instructions into buffered micro-operation sequences which could then be analysed, reordered, and renamed in order to detect parallelizable operations that may be issued to more than one execution unit at once. The Pentium Pro thus featured out of order execution, including speculative execution via register renaming. It also had a wider 36-bit address bus
<Mmike>  (usable by PAE), allowing it to access up to 64GB of memory.
<obruT> al se ne mogu sjetit oja
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: sto god RADO napravis, nije loshe. Konfliktne izjave bacas :)
<Mmike> Likely Pentium Pro's most noticeable addition was its on-package L2 cache, which ranged from 256 KiB at introduction to 1 MiB in 1997.
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, de mi ukazi na konfliktnu izjavu? (mislis, u biti, disjunktnu? :) :) :) )
<obruT> nesto mi zvoni u glavni kao nesto 32-bitno, ali i penitumi su bili 32-bitni pa se ne sjecam sto tocno...
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: mislim reci da kad nisi u pravu laprdas :)
<Mmike> obruT, a da ti fino odes na wikipediju i citas? :) 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, di nisam u pravu? da je ozujska losa piva? ili da ju volim popiti nekad?
<obruT> ma pogledao sam, ali svejedno se ne mogu sjetit
<obruT> sjecam se da smo tad pricali o tome i kao ono vau, to je super ovo ono :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: dozvoli da budem slikovit. Arsen je ( u ovom kontekstu) losh. Nikad ga ne bih rado pojeo. Pive koje rado pijes TI nikad ne mogu biti loshe, ne ide skupa. Osim toga, sunac mu jebem, opet velim da me samo smeta sto svoj ukus postavljas kao referentni. Dodaj 'meni' u prethodne izjave i kul :)
<Mmike> Nema to veze s ukusom. Losa piva je losa piva. To sto se tebi svidja losa piva, TO ima veze s ukusom.
<Mmike> Odnosno, tvojim neimanjem istog :) :)
<Bot-mrma> Velim, kad nemas kaj rec - laprdas :) Idem kopat nos.
<Bot-mrma> E, nemrem :) 
<Bot-mrma> Moram jos ovo otipkat
<Bot-mrma> Koji je Romic car :) Pricamo nekaj i frajer veli 'to ti je sve isto, potato - tomato' :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> dodje klijent i veli
<Mmike> 'panika, spajaju nam se na server iz hrvatske'
<Mmike> :)
<Bot-mrma> Dze je ta 'rvaCka ? :) 
<Mmike> jelly, zna li se zasto fly jos ne radi?
<Bot-mrma> siguran sam da ima neke veze s Mamicem 
<obruT> kak se zvao fratar ?
 * obruT se pokusava sjetit
<Bot-mrma> ahahahahaha: http://imgur.com/a/uz2jP
<obruT> sjetio se :)
<Mmike> ozren
<Mmike> becic
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551102_10150837658653040_104392178039_9745044_1176923565_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, poslao sam mail miJocu i to je to.  Zagubio sam kontakte kod migracije kroz dva mobitela...
<Mmike> sad cu ja mijoca nac
<obruT> Mmike: tko je lik naslonjen na auto ?
<Mmike> obruT, Dzastin Bejber, ili tako nesto
<Mmike> neki, megahitlija novokomponovani
 * Mmike povlaci sve lose sto je rekao o varnishu
<Mmike> ta stvar je prejebena
<SilverSpace> kak si ja svako malo shebem router :)
<Mmike> find i or
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sta si sad napravio?
<jelly> kao da je bitno
<hbogner> nij, bitno je da proizvodi cigle :D
<jelly> evo od kolege jedna glazbena zelja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFzCwykE2NE
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: popravio sam :)
<obruT> ijao... lalena od deep purpleovaca... vata me nostalgija
<Ivan__> bok
<Ivan__> imam problema sa unityjem ako mi netko moze pomoci
<Ivan__> nemogu namjestiti transparency
<Ivan__> nekakve je ovratno tamno zelene boje podloga
<Ivan__> kad u compizu promjenim boju radi normalno a cim izadem iz prozora vrati se na staro
<SilverSpace> Ivan__: di namjestiti transparentnost
<Ivan__> probao sam i sa myunity i sa compizom
<Ivan__> ccsm
<Ivan__> verzija je 12.04 samo da znate
<Ivan__> panel transparency radi ali unity ne
<SilverSpace> gore na panelu
<SilverSpace> ili dash
<Ivan__> ne razumijem pitanje
<SilverSpace> dash ti je prozor koji ti win tipka prikaze
<Ivan__> ne moze se to na unityju tako
<Ivan__> moras preko ccsm
<Ivan__> compiz managera
<Ivan__> jer desni klik ne radi ni na unity ni na panel
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim te uopce
<Ivan__> ne na panelu ni na dash nego lijevo gjde mi unity stoji
<Ivan__> nisam stavio autohide
<Ivan__> nego mi bar stalno je vidljiv
<SilverSpace> pamel
<Ivan__> sta nije panel ono gore gdje je sat i to sve?
<SilverSpace> lancher
<Ivan__> e da launcher sorry
<Ivan__> nemogu launcher transparency znaci namjestiti
<SilverSpace> on ti sam boju uzme zavisi od wallpaper
<SilverSpace> neznam dali se to da iskljuciti
<Ivan__> pa wallpaper mi je crn a podloga launchera mi je zelena
<Ivan__> i kad mjenjam boju u compizu prihvati i bude super
<Ivan__> ali cim zatvorim prozor vrati se na staro
<SilverSpace> pa da pobere boju odnekuda
<SilverSpace> kaj ja zma od kuda :)
<Ivan__> i dash mi je tako zelen
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa upravo to te covjek pita
<SilverSpace> da isto je i kod mene
<Ivan__> znaci nema popravka toga a?
<Ivan__> nista hvala na pokusaju :). idem negdje po forumima potraziti pozz
<hbogner> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403508_10150839370463922_539693921_10036490_1991816521_n.jpg ahahahaha
<jelly-home> http://sieni.us/?id=40 odmr uz kaficu
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slovenski-sud-kaznio-mesica-zbog-izjave-o-jorasu/1028766/
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> hbogner: :)
<obruT> hbogner: jesi gledao kad seriju whorecraft ? :)
<SilverSpace> presmjesni su ovi slovenci
<hbogner> obruT, nisam
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko km si prebiciklirao 
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad ?
<SilverSpace> danas
<obruT> danas samo 40 i nesto sitno... isao brzinsko sljeme nakon posla
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi reko da ides na voznju
<SilverSpace> aha sljeme
<obruT> obicno vozim ponedjeljom i srijedom, ponedjeljkom ravnicarsku turu, srijedom sljeme
<obruT> al obzirom da sam porezo prst pa ne mogu penjat, isao sam danas vozit..
<obruT> jelly-home: damn, ne mogu se sjetit koja je to pjesma iz tog flasha ?
<obruT> odnosno kak se zove pjesma
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad se ti obicno djiras ?
<jelly-home> <Ziphoid> !find hyperbase
<jelly-home> <SceneSat> Ziphoid: Here you have (up to) 5 random hits: Firefox & Tip - A Final Hyperbase - http://scenesat.com/track/64 | Amok - Hyperbased - Enigma - http://scenesat.com/track/4565 | Virgill - Enigma (Hyperbased - OMG its a CUBE) - http://scenesat.com/track/2766
<jelly-home> <Ziphoid> jelly-hme: The first one.
<jelly-home> hyperbase (Amiga Easter 1991, Nykoping,Sweden)
<SilverSpace> obruT: slabo ovog proljeca 
<SilverSpace> zglobovi na rukama me zajebavaju 
<SAKI_KNIN> cd Download
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao ovo http://www.scrubit.com/index.cfm
<jelly-home> nikad cuo, al opendns nudi slicnu funkcionalnost vec godinama
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-18
<Mmike> nj
<dodobas> mj
<Mmike> dodobas, :P :)
<dodobas> pokusavam skuziti bi li nama Rvatima koristio digraf mj
<dodobas> molim -> mjolim
<dodobas> kao... meko m :)
<Mmike> kak da timestamp konvertiram u nesto korisno, u shellu?
<dodobas> sudo convert timestamp to something useful ?
<Mmike> date -d @<timestamp>
<Bot-mrma> kaj znaci kad mi rsync napise 'speedup is 1.99' , koja mu je mjerna jedinica ? 
<Bot-mrma> Dobro jutro :)
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: pa 1 valjda :D
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: 1 cega ? 
<Bot-mrma> sekunde ? 
<Bot-mrma> Mb/s ? 
<dodobas> 1 jedinca :D
<Bot-mrma> pda, koja ? 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/katastrofa-ovako-izgleda-kada-sudac-trgovackog-suda-u-zagrebu-ispali-na-pravosudni-sistem/615610.aspx
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: pa ta 1 jedinica
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, tvoj penis je 1.99 puta veci od mog. U kojoj je mjernoj jedinici taj 1.99? :)
<jelly-home> omjeri nemaju jedinice, Mmike 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike, zelis reci da mi rsync deklarira da je 1.99 posto brzi ? 
<Bot-mrma> ili ?
<Bot-mrma> The speedup number represents the Total size divided by the total data transferred in both directions (TOTAL SIZE / (SENT + RECEIVED)) = SPEEDUP
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma nemoj rec :)
<Bot-mrma> fala na pokusaju , decki :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ne, jebote, 1.99 PUTA brzi :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: a boṁba?
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: citaj gore
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, smijesan si :)
<Bot-mrma> zasto ?
<Bot-mrma> zato sto pitam tu, ili *
<Mmike> hm, krivi termin
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> ta recenica gore je prosirena verzija mojeg :)
<dodobas> hmm, jel danas onaj neki zadnje dan skole ?
<Mmike> znaci, ako imas 100 GB za prebaciti
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: sad mi je jasno
<Mmike> i ovaj ih prebacuje sve
<Mmike> reci ce ti da je speedup = 1
<Mmike> znaci, nije nista brze
<Mmike> sad, ako ti se 50GB promijenilo, i ovaj mora prebaciti samo 50 GB
<Mmike> onda ce ti reci da je speedup 2
<Mmike> znaci, 2 puta je brzi
<Mmike> kao to veli jelly-home, omjeri nemaju jedinice
<jelly-home> ionako to uopće nije brzina nego iskorišteni bw
<Bot-mrma> idem se ributnut' 
<Bot-mrma> dal da smanjim font ili povecam rezoluciju ? :)
<jelly-home> ni jedno, udalji ekran jos malo
<dodobas> hehe
 * jelly-home nije godinama vidio ekran gdje se moze povecati rezolucija
<Mmike> jelly, kak nije, pa duplo brze (krace) radi
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> u biti, imas pravo, ne
<igustin> Bot-mrma: CRT ili LCD?
<dodobas> igustin: jel proizvodi jos tko CRTove ? :)
<igustin> ne, ali ih još poprilično koriste
<dodobas> igustin: zadnje sto ih viđam su POS mašine...
<dodobas> ovi u Dioni... imaju neki heterogeni sustav, ovisno o trgovini drugi je softver...
<dodobas> neke vrte i onaj neki slobodni softver
<igustin> dodobas: a eto, imam posla s dosta korisnika i viđam puno tih monitora, i nemaju ih potrebe mijenjati dok ne krepaju
<dodobas> treba im baciti računicu... stari monitor potrošnja struje, eko eko eko eko eko
<dodobas> novi monitor :)
<Bot-mrma> igustin: LCD
<igustin> Bot-mrma: jedino native rezolucija ima smisla i dolazi u obzir, sve ostalo treba softverski
<igustin> dodobas: nije baš tako trivijalno, ali to je već druga tema...
<Bot-mrma> Ahh, znaci, da kupim veci monitor, i/ili ga dodatno odmaknem od sebe ? :) 
<jelly-home> dodobas: ak je razlika maksimalno 40W, i drze ga ukljucenog 12 sati dnevno, novi monitor se ne isplati jedno bar 10 godina
<dodobas> igustin: biznis je trivijalan :D
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa ne predstavis to tako... demnit
<igustin> dodobas:  na osnovu koliko godina poslovnog iskustva to kažeš? :P ;)
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: pa .. ti bi lagao Narucitelju !!
<Bot-mrma> Mislio sam da linuxasi to ne rade
<dodobas> igustin: koliko trebas ?
<jelly-home> dodobas: aha, da lazem kao svi ISPjevi i Telcoi sa besplatnih 6 mjeseci ili telefonom za 1 kn
<Bot-mrma> ROFL
<igustin> jelly-home: btw, što je to sinoć bilo s Iskonom po ZG? neki žešći ispad ili što?
<dodobas> jelly-home: cek, pa sto to nije istina :)
<jelly-home> i cca 100% reklama
<Bot-mrma> 'cca 100% reklama' :) 
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFe9wiDfb0E :D
<jelly-home> dopuštam da ima neka reklama negdje koju nisam primijetio, a koja daje stvarnu sliku proizvoda i totalni trošak
<Bot-mrma> jelly: ja ne, jer u vecini slucajeva ( s kojima sam imao posla) tvorci usluga ne znaju koliko ih kosta dok ne prodaju N komada, pa onda skuze , a preventivno naprave racunicu s dodatnih 7% profita (na planiranih 200%) da im pokrije zajeb u izracunu :) 
<jelly-home> igustin: da, ukratko
<jelly-home> Bot-mrma: za početak bih bio zadovoljan da mi ne mažu oči skrivanjem ukupnog troška na koji se obvezujem, i ne skrivanjem limita
<jelly-home> "neograničeni pozivi **"  [...]      ** ne više od 1500 minuta na mjesec
<jelly-home> "možete dobiti ovaj mobitel za 3000kn bez ugovora, ili uz ugovornu obvezu od 4001kn kroz 24 mjeseca"
<jelly-home> eee ali onda to ne bi bilo primamljivo
<jelly-home> </rant>
<Bot-mrma> suglasan
<Bot-mrma> upravo sam razbjesnio shefa .. trazi me nesto sto sam bio prisiljen odbiti jer nije legalno i kaze 'dobro, a sto ako to ja instaliram' , i ja mu velim da mu ne dam administratorske ovlasti :) Veli on 'ali ja sam jedan od vlasnika tvrtke', a ja njemu 'ali nemate nikakvu operativnu ulogu niti odgovornost u njoj, a ja imam' :) ' Dobro, doviđenja' :) 
<Bot-mrma> mozda bum trebal drugi posel :)
<jelly-home> terbao si mu dati hint da slozi drugu kantu ili VM, za koju ti neces, ne zelis i ne smijes znati
<jelly-home> ie, "na TOM stroju vam ne mogu dati pristup admin ovlastima"
<jelly-home> wink wink, nudge nugdge
<Bot-mrma> jelly: on bi to nesto htio u datacentru, kak da ne znam da imam neku virtualku ? 
<jelly-home> NAT
<jelly-home> na lijevoj kanti
<Bot-mrma> napravio sam mu to sto je htio kod nas u firmi, na DSLu, sad bi on to nesto u bolju okolinu da moze poceti nuditi okolo .. reko, pa daj trial userima da se spoje tu, pa reci da je sporo iz nekog izmisljenog razloga ( QoS, whatnot); kad prodas prvi primjerak, idemo kupiti kaj treba, i onda napraviti produkcijsku okolinu .. 
<jelly-home> eh, svi overcommittaju
<Bot-mrma> Mislim, jebo te poso koji zapocinje kradjom :(
<jelly-home> onda stavis to prvo u betu na mjesec-tri free
<Bot-mrma> jelly: on bi i betu/trial , i produkciju spremnu, bez da se utrosi lipa, pa makar ukrali .. ja ne bi tak delal.
<jelly-home> produkciju nemere bez licenci, jebiga
<Bot-mrma> Pa velim ... nemres tak ni planirati projekt, da bush pocel trosit tek kad ti plate :) 
<Bot-mrma> Odnosno, nek portaju softver na linux, pa bu lakse :)
<Bot-mrma> On the bright side, cini se da buju mi platili redhat admin/engineer ispite uskoro :D
<jelly-home> eh
<Bot-mrma> ako ne dobim pedalu jer sam pizdek
<jelly-home> ak smo se naucili placat windows server licence, treba i druge stvari
<Bot-mrma> A mislim, ako smo se naucili placat struju i kruh, u cem je razlika izmedju toga i ostalog .. fakat sam vec isfrustriran takvim nacinom razmisljanja kojekakvih Uprava
<Mmike> gle, radi fly!
<Mmike> jelly-home, sto bilo, jel' se zna?
<jelly> neko je iscupao krivi kabel
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> fakat? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> e sto me fino izjebo mysql sad
<Mmike> prava milina
<igustin> to je neka stvarno freaky perv vrsta porna na tim tvojim serverima? koja domena? :)
<Bot-mrma> http://www.mysql-fisting.net/register.php
<hbogner> :D
<Bot-mrma> mora biti posebno perverzno, tko bi inace isao bas na tvoj site, a ne redtube ili kajgod vec bilo popularno danas :)
<jelly> kak znas da redtube nije hostan kod njega
<Bot-mrma> ne znam, nit mi je bitno, imam svoj mysql-fisting i zelim zaraditi, di god da sam hostan moram biti specijalizirano perverzan da ekipa ne ode na neki popularni generalno-orijentiran drkadzijski site
<jelly> ponytube
<Bot-mrma> kakav sam prekrasni debilcek .. spojim se na jedan centos i uporno 5x lupim 'apt-get httpd'
<Bot-mrma> i,nece .. :)
<Bot-mrma> ima neki ku*ac koji apt komande pretvara u yum .. brijem da bum si to stavil, inace cu poluditi
<civija> a mozes i apt-get stavit :)
<Bot-mrma> nda, mozda sam se nespretno izrazio, na to mislim 
<Bot-mrma> ili to ili prestati dr*ati po debianolikim OSevima 
<jelly> Bot-mrma: jel se zove "apt-rpm"
<Bot-mrma> jelly: moram guglat, imao sam neke pokusaje pred 5 godina i ne sjecam se 
<Bot-mrma> imas prakticnih iskustava ?
<jelly> moja iskustva s tim su starija od 6 godina pa ce se racunaju
<jelly> s/ce/ne/
<Bot-mrma> nda, na istom smo :)
<Bot-mrma> koliko se sjecam, radilo je
<jelly> kad se gore stavi yum-downloadonly i yum-changelog, imas sve sto mi treba
<jelly> s/imas/ima/
<Bot-mrma> :D vec sam imao viziju zlog jellya kako mi truje DNS cache da povucem njegove fajle. U drugoj fazi mi se spaja na servere i popravlja sve sto mi ne radi. U trecoj dobijam otkaz jer sve radi
<Bot-mrma> Covjece, zivot mi je preletio pred ocima jer imas tipfelere ! :)
<SilverSpace> ha
<jelly> kad bi to tak radilo, potrovao bi svoj dnscache
<jelly> nema fakin sanse da "sve radi", ovdje; najbolje sto se moze dobiti je "korisnici nisu nista primijetili"
<jelly> Dr. Kurtan spama! 9122C1AD2BE*    1357 Fri May 18 13:00:15  drkurtan@[cenzura].hr
<Bot-mrma> LOL ! :)
<hbogner> jeeel, t-mobile jos nije rjesio moj problem, imaju problema sa povezivanjem brojeva u bazi
<hbogner> obruT, kaj to radis
<hbogner> pa rjesi to
<hbogner> nemoj da ti Mmike mora poomagat
<jelly> kaj ih vezu pertlama
<jelly> ili ih citaju iz excelice na shareu koju neko drzi otvorenu
<hbogner> i to sam prijavio prije mjesec-dva
<Mmike> hbogner, oburt?
<hbogner> i svako malo zovu: "evo rjesili smo vas problem" "ne niste"
<hbogner> jooooos neeeraaaaadiiiii
<hbogner> vidi ga sto se cima na pingove
<hbogner> Mmike, t-xyz ima problema sa bazama, nemogu vec 2 mjeseca puvuci podatke
<hbogner> neznaju povezat
<jelly> 2 mjeseca je brzo za njih
<hbogner> e a treba to u oraklu povezat
<hbogner> ili kaj vec koriste
<Mmike> nije to sam tak
<Mmike> k'o sto vi mislite
<Mmike> imas 2 legacy sustava koji se naslanjaju na 5 ostalih, svaki, koji su medjusobno (njih 10) izrazito nekompatibilni
<Bot-mrma> nda , cestoput je i jednostavnije nego mislimo 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa zasto bi ti rijesio problem nisi im platio :)
<obruT> hbogner: nist ne radim... greskom sam napravio drop database, al bude se to iz backupa vratilo... valjda...
<hbogner> Mmike, znam kako je kod njih, pol obitelji mi radi tmao i jos neki frendovi, nist nije povezano kak treba
<hbogner> obruT, :D
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> k'o onaj eobrazac
<Mmike> esudnica
<Mmike> ekurac
<Mmike> 101 firma je to radila 
<Mmike> u 101 sranju
<Mmike> standardi = nula
<Mmike> ja imam dosta frendova programera microsoftlija
<Mmike> i to je uzas kako ti ljudi razmisljaju
<Mmike> dodje nova brija, sve ostalo ne valja vise
<Mmike> jer, to je sad in
<hbogner> Mmike, je, i svaki mjesec-dva im stize novi program koji poveze 2 baze ali ne sve nego samo dio, i onda nakon 2-3 mjeseca 3 program koji poveze 2 prethodna, ali opet samo djelove
<hbogner> frend odredjivao sta sve program mora radit i povezivat, i sve im napisao, kasniej sef preuzeo dogovaranja daljnja, pola stvari sa liste nisu u programu, i to ona najbitnija polovica radi koje je program i narucen
<hbogner> i kad je pitao sefa di je ovo ostalo, e to su izbacili jer je bilo prekompleksno/nisuznali/nisuhtjeli/....
<Bot-mrma> dobar mu je shef kad nisu pricali nakon sto mu je tvoj frend predao zahtjeve :)
<Bot-mrma> A i on, sto nije pitao 
<Mmike> dobar sef?
<Mmike> daj me ne nasmijavaj :)
<hbogner> e njega su prebacili na drugi posao
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: imas pravo, shefovima se uvijek da prikeljit neki drek
<Bot-mrma> sad mi dodje zao kaj sam kenjal da ubuntu ima prevec azuriranja , pre cesto. Dva dana nakon zadnje nadogradnje, na CentOSu imam 242Mb novih
<Bot-mrma> "[13:49] <xylon_> I thought debian stable was really stable" lol
<jelly> eto ti adekvatnog odgovora
<Bot-mrma> dobro mu je receno :) 
<Bot-mrma> Znam da nije nevidjeno, ali : http://www.shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/ 
<igustin> Bot-mrma: jesi siguran da ti baš trebaju svi paketi koje imaš instalirane? i onda updatei za njih?
<Bot-mrma> igustin: jesam :( za pakete, mislim :) Kukam zato kaj bi trebalo pogledati koja nadogradnja donosi kaj 
<Mmike> aha, igustin je centos lover, zaboravio sam :)
<igustin> prije update-hater ;)
<Bot-mrma> :)
<igustin> suprotno uvriježenom mišljenju, nisam distro-taliban ;)
<Bot-mrma> neka apdejta, mene jebe kaj treba riliz noutze procitat prije neg se odobri .. 
<igustin> bed je bio kad nije bilo release notesa
<igustin> sad ga ima, pa ga je bed čitat :)
<igustin> Å¡to sad? text-to-speech? ;)
<jelly> Bot-mrma: a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nleVmEfVK8 ?
 * ivoks pravac srednja dalmacija
<jelly> BotaniCar_: alzo, lik koji je napravio tu animaciju, slozio je svojevremeno pristojni remix glazbe iz C64 igre Delta http://www.remix64.com/track/weebl/delta/
<Mmike> kako zaba ima ocajne stranice
<Mmike> vec 10 minuta trazim broj poslovnice u spanskom
<Mmike> a sad pak RBA
<Mmike> vec 20ak minuta pokusavam od dolara kune napravit :)
<dodobas> Mmike: banke nisu zamisljene da ih zoves telefonom... nego da odes tamo i cekas...
<Mmike> kakva katastrofa
<Mmike> promijenio sam dolare vec po losijem tecaju i spusio 2200 kuna :/
<Mmike> o zivote, TUZAN LI SI
<jelly> koliko je dolar, Mmike?
<jelly> i zasto ih ne mijenjas kroz netbanking
<Mmike> mijenjam
<Mmike> al' je spor
<Mmike> 5.834342 je danas
<Mmike> 5.4kufer je bio akd sam priomijenio
<Mmike> tj, nemam kaj za promijenit vise, sve sam potrosio kaj sam imao
<Mmike> s/potrosio/promijenio
<jelly> aha, danas je skup
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> igustin: nemoj krivo shvatiti, ne kukam ja zato kaj mi sustav actualy daje potrebne informacije da bi donio odluku jel trebam update ili ne, kukam jer ne stignem citati na miru :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> jelly: da, lik je lik ! 
<SilverSpace> hm kod mene radi super, a kod frenda zeza ?? sve isto isti routeri iste postavke i zeza
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> SilverSpace: nije isto cim je 'kod frenda' 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-mrma> ako radi kod tebe, radi kod njega ; ali kod njega zeza; problem je kod njega :)
<SilverSpace> ma nemam pojma ne pokupi WAN sa modema svaki puta mora LAN kabel otstekati i opet ustekati da bi radil
<Bot-mrma> Krivim kabl ! :)
<Bot-mrma> postoji li neka preferirana verzija VNC klijenta za windowse koja se moze spojiti na Ubuntu 12.04 ? Koristim TightVNC i uredno se spajam na druge servere , no kad probam na ubuntu,dodjem do tocke di me pita za password, unesem ga i ne desi se nista 
<jelly> a koji vnc server imash na ubuntuu
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi stize za 2-3 tjedna upravo platio narudzbu
<Bot-mrma> .. popizdit cu kad dodjem doma i skuzim da unatoc kvacici koja kaze da ne treba, na desktopu imam "someone is trying to connect. Allow ?" :)
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: i ja sam na to pomislio 
<SilverSpace> promjenit cu mu kabel
<jelly> Bot-mrma: mda, bolje opće nemati integraciju, nego imati nešto što kao postoji ali osnovne stvari ne rade
<Bot-mrma> Vristim od smijeha .. da nje jelly spomenuo lazni marketing danas , ne bi nish rekao .. Dobi'm mail od SPAR-a 'imamo novi letak,PRILIKA PRILIKA kupi' .. odem, a na naslovnici 'Ako kupite TV i hrvatska repka udje u polufinale , vracamo novac' ... slovima sitnim do nevidljivosti pise 'novac vracamo u SPAR bonovima' :)
<jelly> APP
<Bot-mrma> Nda
<SilverSpace> obruT: uplatio sam RPi
<jelly> ak stigne ove godine uspjeh
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, aj fwdaj, plz :)
 * Mmike se ivse nikad nece sam sisat
<Mmike> tak me fino tetica osisala za svadbicu veceras, milinica
<Mmike> jos mi namasirala tjeme, sav levitiram
<SilverSpace> jelly: kazu za 2-3 tjedna
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: http://www.spar.hr/imperia/md/images/spar_hr/aktualno/letak21/banner-760x300-nogomet.jpg
<drj_cro> Mmike: ti se danas zenis?
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, jok, slijedecu subotu
<Mmike> veceras se frend zeni
<Mmike> a ja imam generalnu probu odijela, cipela, mogucnosti plesanja u istima, kao i alkoholiziranja
<drj_cro> :)
<Bot-mrma> Nda, bitno da si na mojim svatovima bio pre pijan da pleses :) Mogu misliti kaj ti je Tihana sve rekla poslije :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van u setnju
<Mmike> e, ne seri
<Mmike> pleso sam
<Mmike> fakat jesam
<Mmike> jso mi se bobo smijo
<Bot-mrma> Hmm, bio sam dovoljno pijan da nije nemoguce, pardon ! :)
<Mmike> uh, ja sam se fino rastocio kod tebe
<Mmike> znam da nas je onaj bus furao
<Mmike> sam se sjecam kad smo kod majseca dosli
<Mmike> i kad smo kod nas doma dosli
<Mmike> fljut-bljut
<Bot-mrma> fljut-bljut !! 
<Bot-mrma> Tebi Majsi dolazi svatit ? 
<Bot-mrma> I, s kim sam za stolom ? :D
<obruT> jebes me ako je python ima dobru dokumentaciju
<obruT> s/je//
<Mmike> obruT, pa
<Mmike> nema tak ocajnu k'o mysql :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ja se nadam
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> s kim oces bit?
<Mmike> mogu te stavit sa mojom sestricnom, muzem od sesstricne s druge strane, tihaninim braticem i muzem od tihanine frendice
<Mmike> recimo :)
<obruT> ma ocajna je :P   hrpu puta sam vec radio nesto s urllibom i svaki put kad trebam opet pogledat izgubim se totalno
<Mmike> ja svaki put idem gledat kak se mijenja pw u mysqluy
<Mmike> jer ne radi 'alter user' naravno
<Mmike> kajjaznam, ja sam se navikao na python docs
<Mmike> nije jebena
<Mmike> daleko od toga
<obruT> ja vec godinama dosta toga radim u pythonu i vise puta sam se zagubio totalno... da nema primjera, ne bi neke stvari nikad napravio
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-19
<dodobas> ahahaaha, kao da sam znao kad treba ici u Prag http://www.ceskypivnifestival.cz/en/about-festival.shtml
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tak mi je isto s kim cu sjedit', meni bu' dobro. Pitam da znam reci kad me zena pita :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> hello (#ubuntu-hr) world :) ... imam jedno saljivo pitanje, samo tren da ga srocim ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, imam instaliran ubuntu 11.10 i nudi mi upgrade na 12.04LTS ... ima li netko kakvih generalno losih iskustava u vezi s tim, tnx
<Vlado9A3CY> jer, volio bih napraviti upgrade, a i ovako mi sve dobro radi, pa bi mi bilo zao pokvariti dobru linux instalaciju :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ja sam radio upgrejd sa 11.10 i prošlo (za sad) brez problema :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a taman sam htio reci da onda i ja idem spavat' (kao i svi ovdje nazocni) :D ... hvala CrazyLemon ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> pokusat cu, ipak, tnx
<CrazyLemon> pokusaj..sigurno češ pogriješiti...bar tako Hugo kaže :))
<Vlado9A3CY> evo krenulo je :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da... 33 nečega has to be removed
<SaKiKnin> SilverSpace: chelzi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> wow :) ... upgrade s 11.10 na 12.04LTS je uspio :) ... sutra cu vidjeti sto mi radi a sto ne, laka noc svima ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-20
<Vlado9A3CY> koja pushiona, nakon distro upgradea mi ne radi regulacija osvjetljenja displaya
<Vlado9A3CY> nego mi je na maksimumu i ne mogu smanjiti osvjetljenje
<Vlado9A3CY> a da ne spominjem da mi ne radi hrvatski pravopis u LibreOffice i ne mogu ga dodati jer mi ne dozvoljava
<Vlado9A3CY> eh ...
<Vlado9A3CY> to je za pocetak... tko zna kaj bum jos otkrio da mi ne radi
<igustin> gledaj to s druge strane - zbutao se nakon upgradea, dakle smatraj upgrade uspješnim :/
<igustin> ovo su detalji koji se vjerojatno daju ispeglati uz ne previše muke
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro igustin, da, upravo pokusavam... ali mislim da cu to ostaviti za malo kasnije jer mi za sad ne polazi za rukom :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ma okay je uspio upgrade, istina... to se vjerojatno sve moze rijesiti...
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later
<chaky> igustin: tako je, always look on the bright side of life :)))
<igustin> naravno ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, uspio sam... radi mi i hrvatski pravopis u LibreOffice (instalirao sam dict-hr.oxt) i regulacija osvjetljenja displaya (instalirao sam ati proprietary driver i sad je sve okay) ... radi naravno i Skype (voice/video) ... i sad nema kraja mojoj sreci, jeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later ;)
<SaKiKnin> zivili 
<SaKiKnin> gdje se moze zaljepiti neki tekst ili kod
<Vlado9A3CY> SaKiKnin, probaj na pastebin.com
<SaKiKnin> hvala Vlado9A3CY 
<SaKiKnin> Vlado9A3CY: imas li jos koju ideju
<jelly-home> SaKiKnin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://paste.debian.net/ http://jebo.me/pas/
<SaKiKnin> :)
<jelly-home> ?
<BotaniCar_> fino, lik se spoji na ubuntu kanal da nadje online clipboard :) 
<BotaniCar_> zakaj se ja ne sjetim takvih generalno ingenioznih stvari ? 
<BotaniCar_> kak mogu komande za upravljanjem prozorom ( X i to ) premaknuti na desnu stranu? Ili , kak mogu na indowsima premaknuti to na lijevu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> he 
<SilverSpace> hi
<BotaniCar_> hi he ! 
<MmikeRMRM> blj
<SilverSpace> kaj po kanalu moras povracati :)
<BotaniCar_> Frka ne pita 
<Vlado9A3CY> how to access Google drive in Ubuntu ... http://www.dailytut.com/linux/google-drive-ubuntu.html
<BotaniCar_> http://uberhumor.com/boyfriend-posted-this-on-my-facebook-page-sorry-if-repost
<BotaniCar_> GoldenShower
<GoldenShower> :9
<jelly-home> ...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-13
<vileni_> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: vid ove ljepote... https://bitbucket.org/qooleot/redis_wrapper
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni_> vidim da je vrbik dosta vise ispunjen na osm sad :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> zake mi mozak ne dela .. ako sam 2.5 GB prenosio prek mreze 3 minute, koliko bandwitha imam ? :) 
<vileni_> 100mbit?
<BotaniCar> ~75 Mbps ? 
<BotaniCar> nije 100, ziher 
<vileni_> pa 100mbit koji ne radi punom brzinom? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: stricka mu pinina , kaj sam pital koja mi je specifikacija NIC-a ? :D
<vileni_> pa sta sad, 25% vise manje, racunaj kao politicar
<BotaniCar> nemam ni opis radnog mjesta, ni placu kao politicar, pa moram biti malo precizniji :D
<BotaniCar> sto je , zapravo, steta.
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi bio dobar politikaner
<vileni_> neznam, ako si previse efikasan rijesili bi te
<BotaniCar> Lako za to , dok se oni mene rijese, ja vec sjedim u 4 nadzorna odbora :) 
<BotaniCar> Cops @work: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/972282_3163272177083_1135438216_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> moze netko otvoriti http://com.com.hr/gs1-podrska/index.php?/inozemnikorisnici/Knowledgebase/Article/View/298/0/brosura-54-digitalni-podaci-od-povjerenja i reci mi da li hyperlink na brosuru pokazuje puni URL ili samo "ovdje" ? 
<BotaniCar> igustin_: mi se cini ili ove godine ima manje radionica na CLUCu ? 
<igustin> BotaniCar: čini ti se, skoro uvijek ih imamo 4 (samo jednom smo ih imali 5)
<igustin> DORS/CLUC 2013 last minute prijave -> http://2013.dorscluc.org
<BotaniCar> ahh, k 
<BotaniCar> Ja neidem, ali nagovaram sheficu da ode :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni_: radi se radi :)
<vileni_> koja je najbolja aplikacija za dodavanje POI za android?
<SilverSpace> to bi hbognera trebao pitati
<vileni_> mislim da mi je rekao, ali zaboravio sam :)
<vileni_> osmand ima nesto
<SilverSpace> ima 
<MmikeDOMA> Ubuntu 13.04 was originally announced with 18 months of support. This will now be 9 months.
<MmikeDOMA> Kaj su oni ludi? :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: yes... dugo ti je trebalo :)
<MmikeDOMA> 12.10 je dulje podrzan nego 13.04
<MmikeDOMA> pa 
 * MmikeDOMA nemre vjerovat :/
<dodobas> kad imas lika s puno privatnog novca... on s tim novcem moze raditi sto hoce...
<dodobas> ukljucujuci i razvoj 'yet another display server - Mir'
<dodobas> koji ce ugasiti... kroz godinu dana i izmisliti nesto novo
<dodobas> but hell, sve je to razvoj... netko mora biti i lud
<SilverSpace> tko je tu lud ?? :)
<MmikeDOMA> mir?
<MmikeDOMA> sto je mir?
<dodobas> tvoj novi najbolji prijatelj :)
<dodobas> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, tko je taj?
<MmikeDOMA> 'we in upstream...'
<MmikeDOMA> ah, KDEjlija
<MmikeDOMA> na kraju ce se desiti da ce ostati samo redhat :/
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim ja svoj postfix, dodam mu alias u /etc/aliases , okinem postalias , posaljem mail, i veli mi da nema tog aliasa i tabeli .. 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: newaliases
<BotaniCar> budz0r: vec jesam 
<BotaniCar> i dalje isto 
<SilverSpace> grrrrr osm server nesto steka 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ping :) 
<BotaniCar> ./unping , davim za gluposti 
<BotaniCar> budz0r: morao sam dodati entry u /etc/postfix/virtusertable
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pong
<jelly-home> aha
<jelly-home> unpong
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: sorry kaj ti popup-am , rijesio 
<BotaniCar> e, ali imam jedno drugo pitanje :) 
<BotaniCar> kak to da mi 'postconf -n' nije izbacio "etc/postfix/virtusertable" kao tablicu s virtualnim userima ? 
<BotaniCar> kak po tom cackam svake prestupne, jedva sam se sjetio te fajle :) 
<jelly-home> jesi siguran da nije?
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2 , mozda sam corav, ali ni search ne vidi 
<jelly-home> stvarno nije
<jelly-home> a di je com.com.hr, u virtual_alias_domains?
<BotaniCar> je
<jelly-home> aliasi rade samo za local(8) delivery, dakle za domene koje su u mydestination
<BotaniCar> ma, to sam skuzio da sam debilcek, sad me muci zakaj mi nije izlistao sve konfiguracijske datoteke, da sam vidio ovaj 'virtusertable' sve bi mi sjelo na svoje mjesto i bez da gnjavim po IRCu 
<BotaniCar> rpm -qa postfix
<BotaniCar> postfix-2.6.6-2.2.el6_1.x86_64 << ima kaj novije ? 
<jelly-home> ne znam otkud taj 'virtusertable'
<BotaniCar> taj virtusertable je moj addition, kad sam slagao cijelu pricu 
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti novije, koristi ono sto imas u distri
<jelly-home> ionako koristis feature iz 2.3
<jelly-home> kao i vecina
<BotaniCar> nda, main.cf ima "virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable" .. 
<jelly-home> al zasto to ne pise u postconf -n
<jelly-home> nije valjda da su RHELovci skompajlirali s takvim defaultom
<BotaniCar> i mene zanima, mislio sam da nemam neku obsolete verziju postfixa, ali ovo dolazi s centosom 6.x pa brijem da nje to bed
<BotaniCar> pitao sam na #postfix, no nitko jos nikaj pametno nije odgovorio 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: a jel se vidi u "postconf virtual_maps"
<BotaniCar> postconf: warning: virtual_maps: unknown parameter
<jelly-home> o.O
<BotaniCar> vidi se kad lupim samo 'postconf' 
<BotaniCar> onda mi izlista _sve_
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pastebinaj master.cf
<BotaniCar> zanima te neka posebna sekcija, da ne pejstam junk ? 
<jelly-home> sve sto nije zakomentirano
<BotaniCar> izvolish: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<jelly-home> dva content_filtera?
<BotaniCar> Mora se covjek negdje vjezbat' u konfiguriranju ! :)
<jelly-home> tj. amavis je overridean sa ovim
<jelly-home> pojma
<BotaniCar> izbilo me s irca nakon [11:12:37] <BotaniCar> Mora se covjek negdje vjezbat' u konfiguriranju ! :)
<jelly-home> virtual_maps (default: empty), veli http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#virtual_maps
<jelly-home> tako da je cudno zasto ga postconf -n ne pokaze
<BotaniCar> lako za difolte, zakaj mi nije izlistao ( zato kaj to treba biti prazno) ? 
<BotaniCar> sva-asta 
<BotaniCar> no, bilo kako bilo, slozio sam. Kak zdravlje, si se natocil s rakijicom ? 
<jelly-home> cudno je i zasto ne koristis virtual_alias_maps umjesto
<jelly-home> nisam, preznojio se ispod deke i popluna
<BotaniCar> to sam poslusao preporuku _nekog_s kanala :) Nema smisla imenovati jer mi je u datom trenutku pomoglo 
<BotaniCar> 'el tak ivoks :)
<BotaniCar> bye free youtube: http://www.ictbusiness.info/poslovanje/youtube-predstavio-placene-kanale
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> djes' para ! 
<weshmashian> eome! :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj mi lajkas FB statuse te vrste ? :D 
<weshmashian> fo' fun ;)
<BotaniCar> ono kad ti se jedan korak test-procedure vrti 16h i nemres nikaj drugo dok se to ne izvrti .. 
<weshmashian> kak ne? mozes provjerit kaj se desi ak prekines proceduru :)
<BotaniCar> Je, pa da nemrem ni sutra nikaj delati :)
<BotaniCar> A nepredvidjeni prekid procedure smo testirali odmah na pocetku :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kupi brzi disk
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: trebam brze developere, utilizacija servera mi je 1%, a kod se vuce kaod a sam ga poslao po smrt
<jelly-home> s/brze/bolje/
<BotaniCar> da :) 
<jelly-home> puf pant
<BotaniCar> Svaki me put zasvrbi da bi citao Alan Forda kad vidim 'puf pant' :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kaj ce to biti da je HNB u javnom (vecernji) mediju napisao da drzava trosi vise nego ikad :) 
<jelly-home> hnb cesto zna oprati po drzavi i komercijalnim bankama
<BotaniCar> Valjda krive tiskovine citam, fakat rijetko naletim na tak nekaj
<jelly-home> oni su sugerirali oprez i kad se tek pocinjalo sa CHF kreditima
<BotaniCar> "Prihodi konsolidirane središnje države u prva su dva mjeseca tekuće godine bili za 1,2% manji u odnosu na isto razdoblje 2012. Istodobno, rashodi konsolidirane središnje države povećali su se za 7,5%
<BotaniCar> Joj, nemoj samo s francima, neki mi dan tast uletio s spikom da je bio prisiljen dizati takav kredit .. pitam ja njega kak su ga to prisilili ( kupovao je auto, nije da je nekaj nuzno za zivot) , frajer me samo gleda .. 
<jelly-home> kao zelje
<jelly-home> mmm, prisiljeno zelje
<BotaniCar> ./nod-nod_nom-nom
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ovaj tvoj Spoljar je fakat 'akercina i po , taj di ode - nek'vu nagradu ubere :) 
<dodobas> eker smeker
<dodobas> eclaire :)
<BotaniCar> to je to: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s480x480/601764_10200546309712596_911061284_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<obruT> kak pilit daske u sobi i ne zapiljevinit cijelu sobu/stan ? :P
<jelly-home> obruT: pocetne pretpostavke su ti krive :-)
<obruT> jebiga :)
<obruT> nije bas da imam izbora :) mislim, mogo bi nabavit poveci produzni kabel i pilit pred zgradom, ali ono, mislim da nije bas moralno-eticki :)
<weshmashian> obruT: pogledaj jednu epizodu Dextera, mozda dobijes koju ideju :D
<obruT> ali tijela ne ostavljaju piljevinu :)
<jelly-home> obruT: ovisi koliko duboko su zamrznuta
<obruT> vis vraga.... mogo bi zamrznut daske :P
<BotaniCar> Zašto nema afera o seksu u državnoj i lokalnoj upravi? - Sve je rodbina
 * BotaniCar u nevjerici .. smrznute daske ?
<BotaniCar> Koliki ti, covjece, imas frizider ? 
<jelly-home> jebate, kak ovi laserski printeri a) vuku struje b) generiraju ozona i smrde
<jelly-home> ne smijem ga stavit pod UPS jer je 1kW nazivne snage
<jelly-home> s druge strane, color laser za ispod 1kkn mi je prije bilo nezamislivo
<BotaniCar> ja ne kuzim, stvar generira ozon, a ti se ljutis 
<jelly-home> ‽
<obruT> jelly-home: pa to je dobro, mozda popunis ozonske rupe
<BotaniCar> pda ! 
<SilverSpace> ni hokej nije vise sto je bio 
<SilverSpace> francuzi dobili ruse a sad gube od litve
<jelly-home> umorili se
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma za sve su krive gume :p
<SilverSpace> oooo muki 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> odoh van travu kositi dok imam volju :)
<vzugcic> linux radi :)
<vzugcic> see you all later
<ivoks> ja cu riknut
<ivoks> japanci su ludi
<ivoks> ludi!
<ivoks> ne mislim to u losem smislu
<ivoks> nego... bas su ludjaci :)
<jelly-home> kultura
<ivoks> ma jeb...
<ivoks> vazne vijesti
<ivoks> ne, cek, od pocetka
<jelly-home> 3, 4, sad
<ivoks> pocinju vijesti na TV-u
<ivoks> u pozadini svira 'i will love you always' pjesma iz neke igrice (bar tako zvuci)
<ivoks> sve je sareno
<ivoks> voditelj ima 50+ i izgleda kao da je ispao iz nekog loseg gay filma
<ivoks> prva vijest: male patke na rijeci u tokiju
<ivoks> nikakav tekst, vec patkice u kadru
<ivoks> i voditelj koji se raspekmezio jer su ove tako slatke
<jelly-home> aww
<jelly-home> \_o<
<ivoks> druga vijest; premijer i novi vojni zrakoplovi
<ivoks> al... u kadru nije samo vijest
<ivoks> vec cijelo vrijeme idu neke duge, patkice, pandice
<ivoks> misici i ono...
<ivoks> nerealno!
<ivoks> a sve voditeljice izgledaju isto
<ivoks> kad ulazis u japan, moras potpisati 'custom declaration'
<ivoks> dakle, copy-paste onoga is SAD-a
<ivoks> ali ovi su dodali 'ne unosim nikakav pornografski materijal'
<ivoks> a sve cure po gradu hodaju u kajkracim mogucim hlacicama i suknjama
<ivoks> na cesti je zabraljeno pusenje
<ivoks> na ekranima po zgradama sviraju japanski boy bandovi
<ivoks> i neke cure koje su, ne znam, ispale iz nekog frik showa
<ivoks> ekipa hoda obucena u macke
<ivoks> pukli su, skroz.
<SilverSpace> reko ja da mi je malo vise para selim u japan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i onda dodjes kod klijenta
<ivoks> dakle, hodas po gradu gdje je cijelo vrijeme gay pride
<ivoks> i ulazis u zgradu
<ivoks> i odjednom samo odijela
<ivoks> svi isto izgledaju
<ivoks> nema sminjanja vise
<ivoks> smijanja
<ivoks> jednog dana cu pricati djeci...
<ivoks> vas je tata radio s firmama koji mogu otkupiti hrvatsku i njen dug, 5x u jednoj godini
<ivoks> ako pozivim toliko dugo bez infarkta
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio govornik :)
<ivoks> https://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=hr&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=688&q=pr%C5%A1ut&oq=pr%C5%A1ut&gs_l=img.3..0l7j0i24l3.1337.2998.0.3225.5.5.0.0.0.0.75.330.5.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.12.img.dk1LRHPe16A
<ivoks> http://metro-portal.hr/img/repository/2008/04/medium/vlado_prancic1-260408_0.jpg
<ivoks> koje djubre...
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/wdfh18Q
<ravilov> ivoks, mucki provokator
<Mmike> Linux Mint - nelos skroz.
<Mmike> ivoks, sex, japanci uzivaju u sexu kao nit' jedna druga nacija
<ivoks> pa vjerujem
<ivoks> samo su malo cudni
<ivoks> sve je obrnuto
<ivoks> Uočivši da su mnogim sudionicima hrvatskog zdravstvenog sustava još uvelike nepoznate prednosti, mogućnosti ušteda na nivou osobnog i državnog budžeta –  mogućnosti korištenja otvorenih informacijskih tehnologija i njihov značaj u sustavu suvremenog zdravstva i zdravlja pojedinca te kako Hrvatsko zdravstvo još nije dovoljno prepoznalo niti razradilo sustavnu strategiju uvođenja Otvorenog koda, Otvorenih podataka, primjeni slobodnog softve
<ivoks> jedna recenica :)
<ivoks> jebote sdp
<ivoks> za gradonacelnika knina nude osobu koja je bila oficir RSK
<Mmike> mslim da idem spavat
<Mmike> jednom da prije ponoci odem
<Mmike> ajte
<Mmike> uzivajte
<ivoks> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-14
<BotaniCar> Joj, otvoreni kod i zdravstvo :) Imam hands-on iskustvo tam na Sv.Duhu , ako je tako i drugdje, brijem da od tog ne bu nikaj jos 10 godina. 
<BotaniCar> Ne zbog otvorenog koda kao takvog nego zbog uhljebljenih ITjevaca i opreme koju imaju 
<dodobas> oink oink
<BotaniCar> koliko ima smisla slati nesto ovakvo http://oppthrvatska.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/pismo-banci-ekskluzivno/ ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pojma...
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, obicni ljudi mi odgovaraju s 'pojma' , a banksteri koje znam s 'nemoj' .. indikativno 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tako nesto saljes, ako ti je 'frend pravnik' proćekirao sve i rekao na ovom će pasti njihova obrana
<BotaniCar> Moj pravnik mi nije frend, naplacuje :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, da, dobro zboris
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<budz0r> \o
<BotaniCar> ~o/
<budz0r> \o~
<dodobas> zig hajl
<BotaniCar> Kak je ekipi na newsima dosadno :) Nemres pitati ni koliko je sati , a da kao odgovor ne dobijes da si srbin, nesposoban, hejter i trol :) 
<BotaniCar> "Kao i obicno, prvo si dao netocan primjer, a onda si jos i krivo shvatio poantu" :) Placem od smijeha :)
<dodobas> jel igro tko minecraft ?
<BotaniCar> Ja sam samo vid'o igru
<dodobas> pit'o me prof. neki dan... da mu klinac hoce zaraditi na internetu kako bi kupio minecraft :)
<dodobas> ima 8 godina
<BotaniCar> Jebeno, to je stav ! 
<jelly-home> nije li minecraft besplatan?
<dodobas> bili su u knjiznici ... pa je klinac nasao neki stari Bug ... Kako zaraditi na internetu... sve je procitao :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: kosta 20€
<dodobas> al' svasta se nadje na internetu...
<dodobas> zbilja ne znam, sto se dobije s tih 20€
<BotaniCar> Kao netko tko je godinama placao warcraft, nemam odgovor na pitanje kaj dobi's kad kupis igru :)
<dodobas> lol
<BotaniCar> me jos uvijek cuva prvi chek koji si je priskrbio online :) 
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da ova kriza nece potrjati, mozda cu ga morati unovciti :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> bok 
<SilverSpace> pa di si care
<SilverSpace> kaj ima 
<BotaniCar> Pokrenuo sam analizator logova , za period od mjesec dana, imam osjecaj da ce parsanje trjati toliko koliko i period koji analizira :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> osuden si na cekanje
<BotaniCar> S druge strane pak, cekam programere da pokrpaju show-stoper bugove, da mogu nastaviti test. 
<BotaniCar> Kaj god taknem, moram cekati
<BotaniCar> I, automagicno se sve dovrsi u 16:30 .. 
<SilverSpace> zivot nam prolazi u cekanju 
<SilverSpace> uvjek neki kujac cekamo 
<BotaniCar> Kalkulao sam, zapravo mi ogroman dio zivota prodje u autu :) 
<BotaniCar> 2x 90 min dnevno, kumulativ toga je uzasavajuc 
<BotaniCar> dodje mi da potrazim posel kod mmiketa, samod a radim od doma :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj 90min
<BotaniCar> Ali ne znam jel imam zeludac za to :) 
<BotaniCar> 90 MIN OD MENE DOMA DO KOZJAKA, SVAKI DAN , argh caps
<BotaniCar> i toliko doma
<SilverSpace> kaj tri sata imas tam i nazad
<BotaniCar> Naravno, dobar dio tih 90 min je cekanje tramvaja/autobusa 
<BotaniCar> efektivno imam 45 min silver, ali mi se linije tak preklapaju 
<SilverSpace> pa dodes do rijeke i nazad
<SilverSpace> aha tram bus
<SilverSpace> to da
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nije Mmike jedini kojem daju da radi od doma
<jelly-home> http://vim-adventures.com/
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> moram na sastanak, zamolicu za koju rijec vise o tome :) 
 * Mmike je poceo bit tjeran da ide u ofis :/ gubitak vremena samo takav
<Mmike> plus, kad dodjem tamo ajmo na rucak, pa na kavu, pa ajmo malo ovo ono, posla obavim - nist
<dodobas> Mmike: naravno... zato te i tjeraju u offis
 * Mmike je izvadio GTXicu iz stroja
<Mmike> da vidimo dal' ce se sad KDE usporavati
<dodobas> vhy ?
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma koji kufer se desava
<Mmike> sve sto citam okolo nisu ti problemi
<Mmike> ja sam usamljen u svojima
<Mmike> i jutros oko 6 se stroj smrzao
<Mmike> ja sam se oko 8 digao, rebootao, i 10ak minuta kasnije se opet smrzao
<Mmike> onda sam 15 minuta igrao far cry u windowsima, i nakon toga pokrenuo furmark
<Mmike> kartica na 90C, al' sve radilo ok
<Mmike> nazad u linux, i opet smrz
<Mmike> e reko, sash van
<Mmike> pa koristim onu na ploci
<BotaniCar> E, to , taj filing kad svi imaju neke druge probleme, a tvoj je samo tvoj :) Pionirski duh, debugger i kutija cigareta , to ti treba 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: koja je to jos firma u nas otvorena prema ljudima slabijeg formalnog obrazovanja, radi opasnu sljaku, placa u redu  i dozvoljava rad od doma ? 
<jelly-home> onda di ja radim? :-)
<jelly-home> ona*
<BotaniCar> *gasp* 
<BotaniCar> dze saljem umolbe ? :D
<BotaniCar> vezano uz ovu igricu kaj si linkal .. 'last keystroke was not in english,please change keyboard layout to english' :) 
<jelly-home> č?
<BotaniCar> kaj drugo :) 
<BotaniCar> Jelly ce trebati onaj 'debian administrators handbook' azurirati zbog wheezya , ili to ostaje kak je ? 
<jelly-home> uvijek ima nešto za ažurirati, ali većina stvari je neizmijenjena
<Mmike> AzhuRirat
<Mmike> taj 'deb adm handbook' ima i u epubu, jelde?
<Mmike> to si morem fino na kindle turnit :)
<BotaniCar> rndarnda
<BotaniCar> nisam mislio da se spiceworks _ne_moze_ instalirati na nista osim windowsa :) 
<obruT> jel ima tu netko tko dobro kuzi GPL ? :)
 * rstallman se kuzi u gpl :)
<obruT> :P
<jelly-home> dobro da nisi reko apt-get install vrsm
<jelly-home> vrms
<Mmike> pederi jadrolinijski
<jelly-home> jebate, nakon pucnjave izasao sijaset anonimnih pasivno-agresivnih obavijesti na ploci kucnog savjeta.  Imam ludjake za susjede
<Mmike> cijena kabine je 550 kuna
<Mmike> ali po osobi!
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj je bilo?
<obruT> Mmike:  nisu normalni, slazem se
<BotaniCar> "This program began as an attempt to create a "virtual Richard M. Stallman" for Debian GNU/Linux." < lol
<Mmike> obruT, da, jedino kaj to ne pise - brijem se pozvat na zakon o obveznim odnosima i zasparat 500 kuna
<BotaniCar> jelly: imao si pucnjavu u ulazu ? 
<jelly-home> Mmike: stavit cu slike online ak mi se bude dalo
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jeste, neki dan
<Mmike> jer, gledam, rijeka-starigrad, 500 kuna kabina + 500 kuna auto, to fakat nije puno (kad usporedim da me auto od splita do starigrada kosta 270 kuna)
<BotaniCar> jelly: oko ceg su se susedi prepucavali ?
<Mmike> cak i 1500 kuna nije tak strasno jako, rekao bih 
<obruT> Mmike: bas sam usporedjivao kad sam isao na korziku, auto i dvije osobe je bilo jeftinije za na korziku nego na vis :P   a da ne pricam o kvaliteti usluge i prijevoza...
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to je dobro pitanje -- nisam gledao crnu kroniku iduci dan, pa ne znam
<Mmike> jelly-home, i kod mene bila kavga, al 'se potukli muz i zena u zgradi preko puta, isto murija i sve...
<Mmike> obruT, da :/
<BotaniCar> jelly: sve sto znas je da patis kao collateral ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, al' zato katamaran kosta bezobrazno jeftino, samo zato da ubije konkurenciju
<vileni> katamaran ftw
<vileni> osim sto cu jos jeftinije na more ove godine :)
<dodobas> Mmike: mislim da je bolje da odes do Ancone pa onda od tamo do starigrada... jel..
<jelly-home> jeftinije? :-)
<vileni> yep, sa 3.5L/100km, i jeftiniji trajekt, i besplatni smjestaj na 6 lokacija :)
<vileni> sve me sram koliko cu jeftino proci
<obruT> more je precjenjeno
<obruT> (prek ljeta)
<vileni> istina
<obruT> prek ljeta se ide u brda :)
<obruT> dok se drugi znoje na plazi, ti fino uzivas na livadi i gnjavis svizce
<vileni> isli smo i to, 2 puta skoro umro, jednom sam skoro ekipu unistio tempom :D
<Mmike> dodobas, lol :)
<vileni> nista kao 15km planinarenja na 30+ stupnjeva :)
<vileni> za pocetnike jel
<Mmike> obruT, nije precjenjeno kad imas kucu dolje
<Mmike> vileni, di ides na more?
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/Z5kaRCn.gif
<obruT> Mmike: pa kuca dolje je super da se mos maknut zimi i tak :)
<vileni> Mmike: ri, ika, krug po istra,trst,slovenija, losinj, rab, zadar, negdje oko splita, metkovic, orebic, posjet dubrovniku, mostaru, krka, cetina i tko zna sto jos
<vileni> to je trenutacni plan :)
<Mmike> ak svratis na hvar, vikni :)
<Mmike> ma, isli bi autom
<Mmike> al' zena trudna i to
<vileni> Mmike: ako ces nas udomiti na jedno nocenje, ukomponiram te
<Mmike> pa nekak brijem da je lakse trajektom
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ili 2 cak
<Mmike> vileni, stodane, stodane! cca koje doba?
<vileni> kad se vec grebem
<vileni> plan je od 1.8. do 20.8 putovati
<vileni> tad si tamo?
<vileni> ako krecemo od sjevera, vjerojatno smo dolje oko 10.8, koji dan vise-manje :)
<obruT> ja bi vas isto pozvao u svoj sator na ljetovanje, ali jos ne znam kud cu tocno ici :) ovisi o prognozi :)
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/AUWWmH7.jpg
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> dole bikokradljivci
<BotaniCar> Dole stereotipi http://i.imgur.com/dCMJiRu.jpg
<jelly-home> dole kopiranja oatmeal stripovaaaaa
<BotaniCar> !!!!
<Mmike> vileni, eh, nisma
<Mmike> vileni, mi idemo 7.6 i vracamo se cca 15.7
<vileni> obruT: pa koliki ti sator imas ;)
<vileni> Mmike: ah steta :)
<obruT> vileni: pa dvije-tri osobe stanu :)
<obruT> al mogu uvijek ponijeti jos koji sator pa nije bed :)
<vileni> mi smo planirali vrece/sator kombinaciju ako ne nadjemo smjestaj negdje, ali zasad nam uspjesno ide
<vileni> slabije nam je pokriveno oko zadra bilo, ali i to smo rijesili :)
 * Mmike isprobava oracle RAC
<Mmike> lose :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ah joj....
<dodobas> zaboravi to... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moram
<Mmike> lik mi sad prodaje maglu da 'to radi super'
<jelly-home> Mmike: sto ti je tocno lose kod RACa?
<Mmike> jelly, isto sto i kod svih tih multi-master gadarija
<jelly-home> konkretno...?
<Mmike> COMMIT koji se desi na jednom masteru se mora desiti na svima - za to vrijeme sve stoji
<jelly-home> pa da
<Mmike> i price da dodavanjem 5 servera imas 5 puta vece performanse su lazi, objede i zavist
<dodobas> exactly...
<Mmike> mysql-ndb cluster claima da radi brze, gallera cluster claima da radi brze, pgxc claima da radi brze
<jelly-home> ovisi o vrsti upita, ali mozes u idealnom slucaju imati tocno to
<dodobas> a spojena 2 korisnika :)
<Mmike> jelly, ne mozes
<Mmike> jedini nacin da skaliras writeove je da radis sharding/partitioning
<Mmike> koliko vidim mysql-nbd, gallera i pgxc to mogu
<Mmike> za oracle rac nemam pojma (jos)
<Mmike> iako i gallera i pgxc i mysql-ndb to rade lose
<jelly-home> partitioning u oracleu znaci nesto drugo
<Mmike> doduse, ne lose k'o mongo (/g)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne mislim na particioniranje tablica
<Mmike> nego cijelog dataseta
<Mmike> u grubo: parni IDjevi na serverA, neparni na serverB
<jelly-home> bojim se da RAC ne sluzi tome
<Mmike> i onda imas duplo vece write performanse, pod pretpostavkom da pises priblizno jednak broj parnih i neparnih IDjeva
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, samo velim da je to jedini nacin skaliranja writeova
<jelly-home> ali uzmi u obzir da oracle ne mora i ne pise writeove u .dbf datoteke da bi bili zapisani
<Mmike> ak imas 5 servera i pises po svih 5, i zelis da svi imaju iste podatke, to je sporo koliko je spor najsporiji server, + 2PC overhead (ili sto se vec koristi, ako  nije 2PC)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nit jedna ozbilja baza ne pise u datafileove nego u transaction log
<Mmike> al' pisanje se mora desiti po svim serverima
<Mmike> inace imas pizdariju
<jelly-home> zato ne pises isto po svima, nego nastojis odijeliti po aplikacijama
<jelly-home> pa onda slozis RAC ne zbog HA, nego da na jednom serveru vrtis produkciju, a na drugom data mining i reporte 
<jelly-home> doduse nemam budjet za RAC pa nikad nisam gledao kak to stvarno radi ;-)
<Mmike> RAC slazes zbog H
<Mmike> HA
<Mmike> mosh pisat po bilo kojem serveru
<Mmike> ak jedan prdne, nema veze, tu su ostali
<Mmike> al' ne skalira writeove
<jelly-home> "mosh" ne znaci "zelis"
<Mmike> svejedno je po kojem pises
<Mmike> uvijek se ono sto si zapisao na serveru jedan mora replicirati i na servere dva i tri
<jelly-home> to ti je mozda ovaj koji prodaje rekao
<Mmike> prije toga client nesmije dobit COMMIT
<Mmike> jer inace imas pizdariju
<Mmike> mah, koji gubitak vremena je to sve :/
<Mmike> to kad manageri slusaju i onda dodju s velikim ocima i kazu 'sad cemo to!'
<jelly-home> eeee
<BotaniCar> eeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> al ako se na server dva i tri mora replicirat samo komad loga, to ne bi trebalo biti sporo
<Mmike> al' onda djaba HA
<Mmike> jer ako srerver jedan crkne, server dva i tri ne mogu preuzeti njegovu ulogu
<Mmike> covjece kol'ko je ova onboard grafkica slabija od gtxce :)
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8300] (rev a2)
<vileni> Mmike: ces uzimati novo nesto? :)
<jelly-home> ja bi samo bentilator, na mojoj GT220 crko
<jelly-home> sad sam na... kaj god intel ima u i5-660, i ne dopada mi se samo jedan digitalni izlaz na ploci
<vileni> ja bi apgrejdao na gtx650ti, ali moram rijesiti maticnu i ram prvo :)
<jelly-home> a sto imash sad
<vileni> athlon x4 630 am3, na gigabyte am2 ploci i 2x 2gb ddr2
<jelly-home> ta gtx650ti se cinila jako dobar bang for buck, bar pa US cijenama
<vileni> tako da ne radi sabirnica punom brzinom, a i rama je malo :)
<vileni> aha, a graficku imam gtx260
<vileni> 650ti bi bila nesto brza, ali manje struje, i dx11
<jelly-home> dx kaj
<vileni> ono za igre
<vileni> :D
<jelly-home> eeee
<jelly-home> nemam windowse instalirane, jos
<vileni> a ja imam samo na tom stroju
<vileni> tj, samo na tom stroju ih koristim
<vileni> na jos nekima imam dualboot
<vileni> iako sam ga na poslu ubio nekidan, falilo mi prostora za virtualke :)
<jelly-home> ne znam gdje bi bez vSpherea, sad mi tak ruzno vrtiti sijaset virtualki na vlastitoj radnoj stanici
<obruT> nego, mozda netko zna...  ak imam fajlove iz /var/lib/postgresql/x.y/main/ ... jel mogu restorati doticnu bazu u nekoj novijoj verziji postgrea ?
<jelly-home> pretpostavi da ne mozes
<jelly-home> debian za migracije na noviji major radi cudesa sa cuvanjem starih binaryja, dumpanjem i importom
<obruT> umro jedan stari stroj, podaci na HDD-u ostali sacuvani, a malo je problematicno zbutati doticni linux na nekom drugom stroju pa napraviti pg_dump
<jelly-home> al ko zna, mozda to rade samo da bi imali konzistentno stanje u svakom trenu
<jelly-home> obruT: nije toliko tesko debootstrapati debian chroot odredjene starosti sa PgSQLom odredjene starosti
<Mmike> obruT, znas koji pg?
<jelly-home> a ak je gore ispravan linux, mozes ga butat u vboxu sa cijelog diska
<Mmike> ako je 8.1 ili kasniji, mosh pg_upgrade
<Mmike> samo, dakako, backup imaj! :)
<Mmike> inace moras pokrenut x.x postgres, pg_dump i onda pg_import
<Mmike> plus, cini mi se da ti je lakse skinit stari sors, kompajlirat, nego se gnjavit s debutstrepom
<obruT> 8.4 je...
<Mmike> al' to sam samo ja
<Mmike> onda bi ti pg_upgrade trebao raditi
<jelly-home> pfft
<jelly-home> KOMPAJLIRAT
<jelly-home> pfft
<Mmike> al backupiraj taj /var/lib/postgres
<Mmike> jelly-home, to je, like, 2 i pol minute
<obruT> stvar je u tome da bih htio izvuci samo podatke i utocit jednu bazu na novi server, ne bi htio sve restorati jer mi drugo ni ne treba
<Mmike> ok, 3 ako includeas donwload sourceta
<Mmike> obruT kolko velik datadir?
<jelly-home> Mmike: a kaj mislis koliko traje debootstrap i apt-get install
<Mmike> jelly, pa, prvo google, pa how-to-debbootstrap, pa... :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: pfft
<jelly-home> no dobro, bitno je snaci se
<Mmike> obruT, nemosh samo pol stvari izvuc iz datadira, moras pg upalit po tome, pa onda dumpat samo kaj ti treba
<Mmike> jelly-home, stoji :)
<obruT> mali :) oko 300 MB... to je razvojni stroj
<Mmike> obruT, fire up pg_upgrade, pokreni postgres nad tim datadirom (mosh imat 2 instance odjednom, samo dodaj --port /ili tako nesto/), dumpaj, importaj
<jelly-home> nad kopijom datadira, jeli
<obruT> Mmike: thanx, budem probao
<Tomy> postoji jednostavnije rjesenje
<Tomy> skopiraj dir i daj nekom njubu da se igra, ak uspije dobro, ak ne uspije odma edukativna iza uva
<Mmike> da, podrazumjevam da ces napravit backup datadira i onda se igrat nad jednim od tog dvoje :)
<Mmike> Tomy, :) LOL :)
<Mmike> vileni, i ja sam gledo 650, moram samo ustanovit odakle ovi KDE problemi - graficka, ili driveri
<Mmike> ili kombinacija
<jelly-home> 650 != 650ti
<Mmike> nema grafickih na njuzima bas
<BotaniCar> De, bar jednom, kupi novu :) Veli mi shogy da sto i ima od grafulja na njuzima/njuskalu u zadnje vrijeme, to bude iz stednjaka 
<jelly-home> glazba se opce ne cuje dobro prek skypea 
<SilverSpace> BMW  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/f1.mp3
<SilverSpace> tocnije BMW Sauber vettel 2007
<Mmike> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mmike>  libkrb5-dev : Depends: krb5-multidev (= 1.8.3+dfsg-4squeeze6) but it is not going to be installed
<Mmike> E: Build-dependencies for postgresql could not be satisfied.
<Mmike> aaaaaa
<SilverSpace> meni najljepsi bolid
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> na tecaj za trudnice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: upravo jedan moj otiso prije 10min
<SilverSpace> tu iz zgrade
<jelly-home> Mmike: bojim se pitati koji je to OS ak backportas _sa_ squeezea
<SilverSpace> http://formula1.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/bmw_sauber_f107_1.jpg
<Mmike> jelly-home, to jest skviz
<Mmike> al' ocito bekportsi vise ne rade kak spad
<jelly-home> i nakon updatea?
<Mmike> jelly, nisam updateo na vizi
<Mmike> fakt
<Mmike> mram ic
<Mmike> cujmose
<jelly-home> Mmike: ma, nakon "apt-get update"
<vileni> jelly-home: i ja bi si slozio esxi doma kad bi mi hardwer dao to :)
<vileni> mogao bih probati od ovog stroja sloziti
<vileni> a onda uzeti gaming stroj novi :)
<jelly-home> vileni: pa nije ESXi toliko zahtjevan.  Samo je malo izbirljiv
<jelly-home> hm, hrpa updatea za wheezy vec ima
<jelly-home> doduse instalirao sam prije skoro mjesec dana
<vileni> jelly-home: pa to da, izbirljivost, koliko puta mi nije prepoznao nic ili sata kontroler
<vileni> a to su mu prilicno nuzne stvari :)
<vileni> jel valja sta remotebox?
<jelly-home> mrmlj
<jelly-home> proslo mjesec dana, nazove me teta iz bneta i veli necemo vam moci pruziti uslugu preko kabla jos 30-60 dana ALI mozete dobiti vip preko T-Com parice.
<jelly-home> "nemam paricu.  Ne zelim paricu."
<SilverSpace> :) take je hebes paricu
<jelly-home> rekla je "infrastrukture" ali
<vileni> cek, bnet teta ti nudi vip preko tcoma?
<jelly-home> bnet = vip, i "da"
<jelly-home> kupilo ih jos 2011
<SilverSpace> hm prvi put da mi se 13.04 zamrznu 
<SilverSpace> tj nisu se zamrznuli mis ide u konzolu mogu uci ali nis drugo ne mogu kliknut
<jelly-home> znaci da je nesto pojelo fokus
<jelly-home> ako u topu imas neku X aplikaciju da jede 100% cpu ili vise, probaj je ubit
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ^^
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: gledao htop i nema nista
<SilverSpace> proc normalan
<SilverSpace> ubijao stvar po stvar i nista
<SilverSpace> na kraju reboot 
<jelly-home> probaj restartati lightdm/gdm/kojigoddm paceto ubiti trenutnu X sjednicu, umjesto reboota drugi put
<jelly-home> ako to pomogne, znaci da je stvarno neka X aplikacija problematicna
<jelly-home> sad, naci koja je nije uvijek lako
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> otvorio u drugom terminalu x_e
<SilverSpace> sve radilo bez zastajkivanja
<SilverSpace> nism se sjetio restartati gdm
<SilverSpace> danas na kratko imao u rukama HTC One i mogu reci da mi se jako svida
<SilverSpace> onak na prvu 
<jelly-home> nije prevelik?
<SilverSpace> meni ne
<Vlado9A3CY> old can in action :) ... http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/centos59.png
<Vlado9A3CY> good old gnome :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nice
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/4AsgvP5.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-15
<dodobas> oink poink
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> Budimire...
<MmikeDOMA> tok
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jesi procitao one materijale... hoce KOMENTAR
<dodobas> *hocu
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne zelis moj komentar
<Mmike> svodi se na to da je ORM losa stvar :)
<dodobas> zelim zelim, jer me zanima jesam li pogodio
<Mmike> al sam proslijedio isti (materijal) vrlim programerima
<Mmike> nadam se da ce uroditi plodom
<dodobas> jes, i voz korrect...
<dodobas> dok sam ja sasvim zadovoljan s prihvacanjem nekih tradeoffa zato sto ovisim o ORMu
<dodobas> i imam rjeseno 95% OTB
<dodobas> ti samo vidis ORM... i kako je los 
<dodobas> :P
<obruT> opet ista prica :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ako si zadovoljan, i ako radi kako zelis, ne vidim di je problem
<Mmike> jos si mi ukazao na dobro stivo koje mogu pokazati debilcekima
<BotaniCar> jelly: lol@slika
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/AWlFu6D.gif
<dzl-r_> moze pomoc mala
<Vlado9A3CY> pa napisi pitanje
<dzl-r_> sta bi ovo trebalo znacit ERROR: UDP_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<dzl-r_> nije port otvoren?
<dzl-r_> Vlado9A3CY dizem jedan server i dobivam :  balo znacit ERROR: UDP_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<dzl-r_> hahahaha
<Mmike> dzl-r_, ne, nego se to nesto nemre 'prikvacit' na soket koji si mu rekao
<Mmike> vidi ovo:
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> nc -l -p 9876 &
<Mmike> [1] 14065
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> nc -l -p 9876
<Mmike> nc: Address already in use
<obruT> cudo jedno :) nece bindat dva socketa na isti port :)
<dzl-r_> kontam
<BotaniCar> ja iz greske zakljucujem da igras Quake 
<dzl-r_> hahah
<dzl-r_> nesto tog tipa da
<BotaniCar> MOHAA ? 
<dzl-r_> ucim se vise nego sto igram
<dzl-r_> dic server
<dzl-r_> cod2
<BotaniCar> to je bio izgovor tipa koji nam je hostao privatni wow server :) 
<BotaniCar> COD & eror  related : http://www.fpsadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2068
<dzl-r_> Mmike problem je sto nece ni na jedan port
<BotaniCar> zato kaj si napisao krivi IP 
<BotaniCar> ./wildguess
<dzl-r_> krene od 28960 pa do 2869 (primjer)
<dzl-r_> oh my god
<dzl-r_> BotaniCar
<dzl-r_> krivi ip
<BotaniCar> znam, znam, zasluzujem medalju, kad hocu pomoci .. 
<BotaniCar> Inace sam zakua 
<obruT> BotaniCar: btw. tvoj username je odaslan, ceka se na response :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: falalepa !! 
<dzl-r_> inace sjedim pol sata otvaram kojekakve portove
<dzl-r_> nobina
<dzl-r_> tnx
<BotaniCar> dzl-r_: ja uvijek prvo tu pitam, ekipa je jaca od gugla :) Ako i ne dobijem odgovor, usmjere me na tri druge stvari koje inace ne bi nikad pogledao :)
<Mmike> dzl-r_, pa, sto si skonfigurirao?
<Mmike> obruT, jesi ti to vidio
<dzl-r_> cod2 server
<dzl-r_> imam neki vps pa dizem kojekakve gluposti gore
<dzl-r_> sta mi padne na pamet :)
<dzl-r_> sredio sam sad
<Mmike> dzl-r_, sto ti kaze netstat?
<BotaniCar> ako nemas ventrilo i teamspeak, nemas nista :) 
<Mmike> recimo: netstat -tuplen
<Mmike> to ce ti pokazati sto sve slusa na kojem socketeu (socket = ip+port)
<BotaniCar> netstat -anus
<Mmike> pokreni to kao root
<dzl-r_> krivo sam ip upisao
<dzl-r_> ./cod2_lnxded +set net_ip 5.175.136.146 +set net_port 28960
<dzl-r_> dok sam startao
<dzl-r_> BotaniCar je bacio wild guess
<BotaniCar> wild guess succeeded ; critical hit
<dzl-r_> a ja sam napravio facepalm
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ph
<Mmike> pa ja moram na cluc danas! :)
 * Mmike winks to igustin :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj predajes 
<Mmike> lightning talk o udruzi :)
<dodobas> aahahahahahahahaha...
<dodobas> eh da smo ugasili :)
<Mmike> eh, ti
<Mmike> s tom bradicom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebemu kaj ces pricati kak se ubuntu zatvara prema zajednici :)
<Mmike> i kak unity ne valja
<SilverSpace> kaj ne valja 
<dodobas> Mmike: ste te muci... moja bradica...
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/jXoJvUv.jpg
<obruT> poznato mi je to :)
<BotaniCar> WTF je 'pismo namjere' ? :) Zovu me sad iz firme X i pitaju jel smiju poslati cjenik i pismo namjere ?! +5 za  pristojnost , kuzim cjenik, ali 'pismo namjere' .. 
<obruT> mozda nesto namjeravaju ? :)
<BotaniCar> U biti, bitcham bezveze , tri put je korektnije da to posalju ( ako je formirano kak treba ) prije nego pocnemo raditi skupa, nego da kasnije saznajem za kvake 22
<SilverSpace> namjeravaju platiti ili ne na vrijeme
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> lol u seriji Revolution spaja lik Rpi :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> nisam revolutiona par zadnjih gledao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se popravilo kaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle ima vise akcije i zakompicirali su stvar 
<SilverSpace> meni je sasvim ok gledljivo
<Mmike> meni bilo ok
<Mmike> na pocetku
<Mmike> i onda su usrali
<Mmike> al' nisam gledao 
<Mmike> pa ajd
<Mmike> taman za vikenad :)
<SilverSpace> novi kernel novi firefox
<SilverSpace> novi thunderbird
<SilverSpace> vec skoro tjedan dana svaku vecer zaboravim restartat router da mi ne puca veza u sred dana
<SilverSpace> ne znam dali openwrt ima mogucnost da to sam napravi u odrecedo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> mozda cron
<SilverSpace> ili neka naredba koji bi sad upisao a da se to izvrci za cca 12h
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> nije lose ustati u 14H 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dali bi ova naredba bila ok sleep 12h && reboot &
<jelly> http://lwn.net/Articles/550418/ svasta nesto u postgresu 9.3
<dodobas> jelly: username i password... molim :=
<BotaniCar> The page you have tried to view ( ... ) is currently available to LWN subscribers only.
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj je database federation takva novina ? </noob>
<dodobas> to je vjerojatno povezano s FDW-ima
<jelly> er, nemate pretplatu na lwn?
<jelly> evo onda: http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/550418/d9c5e92d69764c1e/
<SilverSpace> sleep naredba radi isprobano 
<jelly> (sleep $((14*3600)); reboot) &
<jelly> disown
<jelly> (ako busybox ima disown)
<BotaniCar> tocno se vidi da gotovo nikaj ne radim s bazama, zadnje o pg-db-federationu sam citao ~2010 i onda su se kleli da ce to imati implementirano 'sutra'
<weshmashian> "in the world of tomorrow" : )
<jelly> eto, sutra samo sto nije stiglo
<BotaniCar> Bo(n)ga mi, danas je fakat - umalo sutra :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: e sad kaj ovo znaci $((14*3600));
<BotaniCar> meni izgleda kao 14+broj-sekundi-u-satu
<BotaniCar> ** 14x
<BotaniCar> nemrem se sjetiti , nohup na pocetku bi napravio isto kaj i disown na kraju ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: efekt je isti, da
<jelly> SilverSpace: echo $((14*3600))
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala, izguglah na brzaka
 * jelly nije znao da sleep ima "h"
<BotaniCar> e, vezano, a kaj su substituti za to dvoje ako ne koristim bash ? 
<BotaniCar> ( to dvoje = nohup / disown
<jelly> za koje?
<jelly> nohup je posebna naredba
<SilverSpace>  s m h 
<SilverSpace> (s)econds, (m)inutes, (h)ours, or (d)ays
<BotaniCar> " The nohup command is implemented as a Bash built-in, but also as a separate utility on some systems" , ja sam procitao da je dio basha, a ponegdje standalone. Izvor mi nije nesto kvalitetan ili ? 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ako si na to mislio 
<jelly> da
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa eto, ako ne koristis bash, onda koristis standalone
<BotaniCar> jelly: da se preformuliram. Da li ima neki substitut koji mogu naci na svakom linuxu ? Znam da je pitanje malo bezveze jer cu gotovo sigurno svugdje naci bash shell, ali eto, ako znas 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa nohup.
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=om3zsjAiIow
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 7 Cool Zombie Apocalypse Survival Homemade Weapons!, Views: 398813, Rating: 94.07135%
<BotaniCar> jelly: izvor onog prvog citata je bio ojadan, guglao sam dalje, nohup je POSIX, mora(lo bi) ga biti svugdje. 
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> BotaniCar: to sto je odredjeni alat uveden u neku od POSIX iteracija ne znaci puno, osim da je uveden u neku od POSIX iteracija
<BotaniCar> ne smijem to automatski procitati kao 'naci ces to u svakom UNIXoidu ? 
<jelly> definitivno ne
<jelly> jedan debian, openbsd ili freebsd nece nikad platiti posix certifikaciju, i njihov set alata ovisi vise o tome sto drze korisnim nego sto pise u POSIXu
<jelly> al u slucaju linuxa, /usr/bin/nohup je dio coreutilsa pa ce valjda uvijek biti gore
<BotaniCar> Hvala jos jednom 
 * BotaniCar ode dalje mantrajuci si nekaj o tome da nikom ne mozes vjerovati
<jelly> <House> Everyone lies.
<jelly> hmm, to ne zvuci kao ispravan engleski
<jelly> <House> Everybody lies.
 * BotaniCar lies down too ( dze svi, tu i mali Bot )
<jelly> ooh, "Dovecot supports master/master replication using dsync."
<BotaniCar> Dogabyte: http://i.imgur.com/kW5UiC1.png
<jelly> puppy linux?
<jelly> bez linukasa
<SilverSpace> jelo jelo pilo pilo 
<SilverSpace> lol http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202013-05-15%2019%3A33%3A13.png
<SilverSpace> ovako je lakse procitati
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: Toggle [Wrap]
<SilverSpace> aa :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis to nisam ni znao da ima :)
<hbogner> vecer
<SilverSpace> kobasica
<hbogner> kak si znao sto sam jeo?
<SilverSpace> :) malo prije i ja hrenovku ostatke od netjaka :)
<hbogner> ja domacu kulinarsku kobasicu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0QmKHfYfovk#at=116
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to Open a Beer - The Ultimate Compilation, Views: 56497, Rating: 98.200408%
<ravilov> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2sIGTmR7YM
<datase> ravilov: Title: Meštar od pive, Views: 137, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> ups, nisam vidio da je i taj majstor ukomponiran u video :)
<Mmike> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Mmike> Jel' ima netko ove probleme?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to kod updatea
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> povuko novi kljuc
<Mmike> veli da imam taj vec
<Mmike> al' ovaj i dalje sere
<SilverSpace> kod mene ok
<Mmike> glupi kde kalkulator
<Mmike> nemrem pejstat nit jedan iznos :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> 3.14
<Mmike> tj, mogu samo cijeli broj
<Mmike> s decimalnom tockom, ili zarezom, majstor veli 'NaN'
<Mmike> mama mu se kupa gola
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> srednji tecaj dolara u odnosu na jucer je pao
<Mmike> al' je kupovni narasao :)
<Mmike> lol
<jelly-home> dakle povecala se nesigurnost
<Mmike> vidjet cemo kak se sutra bit
<Mmike> idem spat
<Mmike> glupa migracija sutra u 8 ujutro! tko je vidio migracije u 8 ujutro raditi!
<jelly-home> bitno bolje nego 2 ujutro... 
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> ako je 2 ujutro onda dan iza ne radim :)
<Mmike> osim ak me ne zovu
<Mmike> idem lec
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-16
<Mmike> Hoi Doi
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink poink
<Mmike> prosli sam mjesec morao stornirati 10 transakcija jer sam debil
<Mmike> svaki storno kosta 1 kunu
<Mmike> danas sam dobio 10 koverti od RBA
<Mmike> po jednu za svaki storno
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: njih kosta vise nego tebe!
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> njih ne kosta nista
<Mmike> oni postoje da bi zaradjivali
<Mmike> macka mi neda da tipkam
<Mmike> tj, neda mi da mis koristim
<Mmike> preko obje mi je ruke
<Mmike> https://www.apxplay.com/ [SFW]
<BotaniCar> jutro momcine
<Mmike> lik poslao par hardova PUNIH starih vesterna i tih nekih
<BotaniCar> 'el oom logira negdje sto ga je trigerriralo ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bando
<Mmike> bljak!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, /var/log/messages|kern|syslog|daemon|debug|whatever
<Mmike> ovisi koja distra
<Mmike> sad sam zabunom skrnuo kavu od prekjucer
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesi ti isao na trudnicki tecaj?
<Mmike> tj, jesi bio uz zenu dok je radjala?
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: centos, /var/log/messages mi u ovom konkretnom slucaju ima zapise do 1AM ( NTPDATE sync ) i iduci zapis je u 08:40 danas, kad sam rebootao kantu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, nit me to zanimalo, nit su me pustili unutra , nit bi me pustili da s njom tam zevzecim jer je porod trajao 14h
<BotaniCar> jao, kava od prekjuce <3
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/nezadovoljan-uslugom--servisa-maljem-javno---masakrirao--vlastiti-maserati/1102831/
<SilverSpace> ides
<BotaniCar> hmm, ni /var/log/kernel/kernel.log mi nema nikaj pametno .. 
<BotaniCar> ukua
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jbg, neznam ti pomoc :/ ja sam si slozio doma da mi syslog pise i na raid kistru od kad me KDE poceo zajebavat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kra? :) ja nebi propustio to nit za svijet
<Mmike> ok, bi za svijet, al' ne za pola :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam kaj reci, dopelal sam zenu tamo, sestra mi je na vratima rekla "odi spat, tak bus od vise koristi dok rodi nego ako ces joj stajati nad glavom" .. valjda zna kaj prica
<BotaniCar> i, brijem da bi nakon 14h fakat vise bio smetnja nego podrska
<Mmike> dobro, al' cek, pa nije dete 14 sati van izlazilo
<Mmike> ili je?
<BotaniCar> ne 13.99h nije htio van, 0.1h je izlazio
<BotaniCar> od kad joj je pukao vodenjak .. pardon, od ulaska u bolnicu, do poroda je proslo 14h 
<BotaniCar> tak da brijem da ne znam kaj mozes toliko vremena tamo delat .. a i meni je situacija bila takva da sam se morao preseliti do kraja i istjerati majstore iz  kuce prije nego beba dodje, pa sam stvarno bio korisniji igdje drugdje
<BotaniCar> Nego, Mmike ako OS ne stigne zapisati problem u log ni na lokalni FS, zaka bi logiranje na remote log pomoglo ? To sluzi vise za security audite nego za fault debugging, ne ?
<Mmike> pa, zapise u log
<Mmike> al' log se ne snimi na disk
<Mmike> iz bilo kojeg razloga
<Mmike> a na remote kistru ce se snimiti (podrazumjevamo da remote kistra radi kako spada, da mreza nije ubijena, i to sve, jel)
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/amysbakingco
<Mmike> so much fun :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj pretpostavljas da OOM nece prvo ubiti mrezu, a tek onda komunikaciju s lokalnim FSom ? Meni je logicnije obrnuto 
<Mmike> eh
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj nije ? Prvo cuvas lokalne resurse, a ubijas one zaduzene za remote stvari 
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran da ce oomk prvo ubijati userland srtvari a onda ostalo
<Mmike> aj pitaj google
<Mmike> ja ne stignem sad :)
<BotaniCar> Pita cu ti kolege :) 
<Mmike> pazi kak mysqlu upalis lock monitoring
<Mmike> CREATE TABLE innodb_monitor (a INT) ENGINE=INNODB;
<Mmike> a ugasis sa:
<Mmike> DROP TABLE innodb_monitor
<BotaniCar> *gasp*
<dodobas> weeeeeeee my head is spinning.... weeeeeee
<dodobas> imate neki primjer implementacije poslovnih procesa u bazi ... (pita kolega)
<obruT> sto to znaci ?
<obruT> kakvi poslovni procesi u bazi ?
<dodobas> tipa... workflow.... dokument ne moze biti zatvoren dok nisu zatvoreni svi dodatni dokumenti... 
<dodobas> trazi primjer... moj odgovor... storane procedure ga njie zadovoljio :)
<Mmike> dodobas, mssql ima 'diagrams'
<Mmike> mozda mu to moze pomoci? :)
 * Mmike hides
<Mmike> dodobas, ne mora storana procedura, al' lakse je tako
<Mmike> svaki objekt ima svoje metode za promjenu stanja
<Mmike> i kontrole dal' moze promjeniti stanje
<Mmike> i to implementiras kako vec mislis da je bolje
<Mmike> ja isto rootam za storane procedure
<dodobas> k, ali imas li negdje primjer koda/projekta
<jelly-home> otvorenog?
<dodobas> a spreman je potpisati NDA... :)
 * obruT zna za jedan CRM napisan kao trilijarda storanih procedura u oracletu... ajme koji je to dzumbus
<dodobas> pada mi na pamet onaj ledgerSMB
<SilverSpace> Vlada vješticama zabranila letove iznad 150 metara!
<SilverSpace> dodobas: a ti bi balonom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: hmmm, mislim da je po zakonu 300m AGL dopusteno
<Mmike> dodobas, imam, al' je dost jednostavno
<Mmike> nekakve isplate nekakvih drekova
<dodobas> Mmike: pa probaj ...
<Mmike> ugl, prvo customer mora imati ugovor potpisan
<Mmike> nakon toga ima 'pool' u koji mu sjedaju pare
<Mmike> kad pool naraste preko 500 dolara mozda zatraziti isplatu
<Mmike> onda mu se para iz poola kopira u 'isplatu'
<Mmike> onda tamo unese neke extra podatke za isplatu, i kaze 'isplati'
<Mmike> onda backoffice ekipa pregleda isplatu, doda svoje pizdarije, i kaze 'ok za isplatiti'
<Mmike> i onda racunovodstvo isplati i kaze 'isplaceno'
<Mmike> pretty simple
<Mmike> to ti je ok?
<Mmike> pare mu sjedaju u pool od SMS poruka koje su prikazane na njegovom portalu
<dodobas> treba mi kod :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> recimo, to je kad customer zatrazi isplatu
<dodobas> Mmike: tnx...
<dodobas> you no use comments ? :)
<dodobas> you no use TTD ?
<dodobas> you old skool ? :)
<Mmike> TTD?
<dodobas> test driven development
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> dobio si storu
<Mmike> sto bi ti sad, sve naokolo? :)
<Mmike> unutra vidis biznis logiku
<Mmike> svodi s ena:
<Mmike> svodi se na: vidi jel ima para, vidi jel' ima aktivan ugovor, ako ima, uzmi paru iz poola i napravi isplatu
<Mmike> rantaj ako sto ne valja
<Mmike> 	PERFORM billing.__internal__manage_pool_payments(paymentId, 'Empty');
<dodobas> ma to je sve ok... tnx 
<Mmike> to actually napravi isplatu, izdvojeno je zato sto se unutra obracunavaju bonusi, popusti, pizde mile materine koje se mijenjaju cesto 
<Mmike> doduse, to je pisano pred jedno 4 godine :)
<Mmike> prvi put sam tada koristio sheme u postgresu
<dodobas> nego... propitkujem kakav ti je dev methodology :)
<dodobas> NHF...
<Mmike> none taken :)
<Mmike> svaki commit je morao proci test-suite
<dodobas> jesi pricao jucer o udruzi ?
<Mmike> s tim da javatori nisu to radili thoroughly pa sam to ja radio
<Mmike> hrpa unit testova (zivio jython!), i onda ako ne radi, vrati nazad :)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> reko sam da je ubuntu super iako je unity smece
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> velika vecina je to odobravala :)
<SilverSpace> hokej day
<SilverSpace> cetvrtfinale 
<SilverSpace> rus-usa 
<SilverSpace> 19.5., Muzej Mimara, 19:05h
<SilverSpace> bike okupljanje
<SilverSpace> i ja se necu kladiti na amere
<SilverSpace> 4-1
<SilverSpace> Uređaj za davanje zvučnih upozorenja nije obavezan
<SilverSpace> vis to nisam znao da zvonce ne treba 
<obruT> kakvo bike okupljanje ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: svi koji zele pa krug po zg
<obruT> a kam ide ruta ?
<obruT> tko organizira ?
<SilverSpace> sindikat biciklista
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam pojma di ce biti ruta
<jelly> biciklisti imaju _sindikat_??
<SilverSpace> http://sindikatbiciklista.hr/
<SilverSpace> http://sindikatbiciklista.hr/kriticna-masa-glasa/
<obruT> aha, ma to ce onda vjerojatno samo po centru tamo nest...
<SilverSpace> prosli puta je bilo do bundeka
<SilverSpace> prije toga po gradu i zavrsetak na zrinjevcu
<SilverSpace> 6-2
<SilverSpace> 6-3
<SilverSpace> i mi u tu rusku ligu idemo :)
<SilverSpace> 8-3
<weshmashian> mornin+'
<MmikeP> Nevjerojatno je koliko MATE radi brze od kde/gnome3/unityja
<obruT> mene to nist ne cudi :)
<MmikeP> percona ubila podrsku za mysql5.1 u xtrabackupu
<MmikeP> pa kakvi konji!
<jelly> kakvi?
<MmikeP> prestrasni!
<SilverSpace> reko ja otiso hokej u kujac
<SilverSpace> svicarska rastura
<SilverSpace> 2:0 vodi cesku
<SilverSpace> svicarska jos nije na ovom prvenstvu izgubila utakmicu
<MmikeP> upiupupupuu
<obruT> kud taj svijet ide.... svicarska rastura, percona ubila podrsku, mi u rusku ligu, biciklisti voze po zagrebu...
<obruT> croatia airlines strajka, a ja bi trebo u ponedjeljak letit ?!?
<MmikeP> heh heh :)
<MmikeP> btw, da
<MmikeP> vidio sam jucer ispred tehnickog one bicikle
<obruT> to s biciklima je ok ideja, samo da jos malo prosire te stanice po gradu
<obruT> i da besplatni dnevni limit prosire na 2h ili da recimo stave manji besplatni limit, ali da nije po danu nego po posudbi
<obruT> ja bih u tom slucaju fakat bio korisnik servisa
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/igzo-ekrani-prijenosnike/123895.aspx
<SilverSpace> konacno 
<jelly> 16:9 :-(
<MmikeP> obruT: i ja isto! da imam u spanskom, sjednem, pedaliram do autobusnog, ostavim
<MmikeP> i tak doma
<SilverSpace> jelly: a kaj bi ti 4:3
<jelly> da, a ako ne onda barem 16:10
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> 4:3 izumire
<SilverSpace> tj. izumro 
<obruT> chaky !
<obruT> chaky jes ziv ? :)
<obruT> aaaaaaaaaaaa jebemti tar da ti jebem
<obruT> upravo sam pregazio backup koji sam htio extractat
<obruT> c umjesto x i dovidjenja :P
<obruT> sto papak ne pita da li zelim pregazit postojeci fajl, nabijem ga (a i sebe) blesavog
<jelly> ko je tu lud
<jelly> [17:21] /var/local/mailman2.1/archives/private # ls -la reklamacije/20031202/index.html
<jelly> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root list 11 Aug  6  2007 reklamacije/20031202/index.html -> thread.html
<jelly> [17:21] /var/local/mailman2.1/archives/private # ls -la reklamacije/200*/index.html
<jelly> zsh: no matches found: reklamacije/200*/index.html
<chaky> obruT: jesam, radim...
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_22708.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> bas http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/22648/vjerujete-li-medijima-
<SilverSpace> kad god idem upgredat router uvijek me strah
<SilverSpace> cigla je uvijek moguca
<vzugcic> pada mi kisa na laptop kroz suncobran...  moram u kucu, a bas sam se vani fino smjestio :)
<SilverSpace> kisa :)
<jelly> May 16 14:28:17 mxscanout postfix/error[26527]: 7FFA22E3190: to=<[cenzura]@iz.hr>, relay=none, delay=273600, delays=273600/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to iz.hr[161.53.160.228]:25: Connection refused)
<dodobas> oink poink
<obruT> chaky: jebiga, ja oso, jes jos uvijek tu negdje ? :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> hmm, kad ce vise ove pevaljke na eurosongu nastupat gole... ovo stvarno nema smisla vise..
<obruT> sto ti gledas neki eurosong ?!?
<vzugcic> mozda u finalu :)
<dodobas> slusam :)
<dodobas> mislim pojma nemam... pripremam prezentaciju neku... pa je TV upaljen
<hbogner> Mmike, bili fini ustipci, domo arigato
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisu losi nikako
<hbogner> imate jos jednog kandidata za cetvrtak, vileni se javio da bi i on :D
<vileni> kao da sam znao da me tracate
<vileni> :)
<hbogner> trac trac trac
<obruT> vileni: da znas sto jos pricaju dok te nema...
<vileni> ma svasta, sto je najgore, pricaju i dok me ima :)
<vileni> obruT: nisi bio na dorscluc?
<obruT> vileni: nisam, ne bi me pustili ovi s posla (nekim cudom me pustili na cisco connect sljedeci tjedan)...
<dzl-r_> jel se netko razumije u ACL prava
<dzl-r_> tipa ogranicit određene sajtove
<dzl-r_> na mrezi
<Mmike> hbogner, i sve si ih pojeo, sto je jos bitnije :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kak nebi, naprtedovao od onda, onaj put mi bilo neugodno prezderavat se, sad kad se znamo bolje sad i tebi kradem :D
<dzl-r_> ili neki savjet odakle bi to bilo najbolje napravit... iptables, router?
<obruT> o jebemti linux i sve
<obruT> imam novi novcati lenovo ideapad s400 i kad se digne instalacija xubuntua, tastatura i touchpad ne rade
<obruT> wtf
<obruT> faking wtf
<obruT> wireless recimo radi :P
<Mmike> tastatura ne radi?
<Mmike> o lol :)
<obruT> pa da
<Mmike> obruT, uzmmi arch, to ti je moderno danas :)
<Mmike> ili uzmi noviji gzubuntu
<obruT> onak, radi pod freedosom s kojim je dosao 
<obruT> pokrenuo sam instalaciju xubuntu 13.04
<obruT> sto je najbolje, procitao sam recenziju za taj laptop iz perspektive linuxasa, kao super, sve radi
<obruT> nakon reboota i dizanja u live mod, radi sve :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa sad klikni 'install' i instaliraj
<Mmike> obruT, koju rezoluciju to ima?
<obruT> 1366x768
<rsedak> jutro
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jebem ti takvu rezoluciju
<Mmike> desi ravilov 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> rsedak, 
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> Idem gledati Da Vincjeve Demone, vidimo se za sat vremena
<rsedak> back
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-17
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: vid ovo https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5719667
<dodobas> #rethinkdb
<MmikeDOMA> knj
<vileni> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> i tako
<MmikeDOMA> odo na more ;)
<MmikeDOMA> vidimo se
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> chaky :)
<obruT> dje si :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj OpenWrt sto ga bolje upoznajem to mi se vise svida samo mi uvijek na routeru ponestaje mjesta 
<BotaniCar_> lepe li je, lepe li je .. raditi od doma 
<BotaniCar_> raditi od doma 
<BotaniCar_> kad se puslja imaaa
<BotaniCar_> lepe li je, lepe li je .. raditi od doma 
<BotaniCar_> raditi od domaaaaaa
<BotaniCar_> kaad ti shefce nad glavom ne zvoca
<BotaniCar_> Dobil sam neki' procesora i memorija_ram, sutra ima da varim ceo dan ! :) 
<jelly> /dev/mapper/vg_cemtos664bit10gbdisk-lv_root
<jelly> (inicijalna VPS instalacija kod jednog naseg providera) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kaj si poludio :)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: it volume_name ti je odma jasno na cemu si :) 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: lud od srece :) Pivo, joi*t,novi hardver za sutra .. milina 
<BotaniCar_> Sam rekao da imam pivo u ruci a nije ni 12 ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> wu-huu
<jelly> BotaniCar_: al... to je debian vps ;-)
<SilverSpace> do to pa slavis hebote
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ahahahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> dobro*
<jelly> BotaniCar_: s naglaskom na ceMtos
<BotaniCar_> jelly: i ovo 'cemtos' je fakat s 'm' ? :D
<BotaniCar_> ahahahahaha
<jelly> da, as-is
<SilverSpace> zavaravanje protivnika
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka
<SilverSpace> tralalalala
<BotaniCar_> i tak se spojis, lupis fdisk, mislis da sve znas, i nikak da ti prodje yum check-update
<Tomy> momci
<Tomy> sta napraviti sa ovakvim primjercima hrvatske populacije? http://www.facebook.com/DiZi.Anon
<BotaniCar_> Treba im svima dat Macintoshe
<jelly> ne kuzim, gore je manje-vise prazna stranica?
<BotaniCar_> Svejedno mislim da im preventivno treba svima dat Macintoshe
<vileni> moze i meni jedan ako se dijeli
<jelly> jedan fini ppc iMac iz 2004?
<BotaniCar_> Neki 20 godina star ! 
<vileni> jelly: imas? :)
<budz0r> vileni: cekam ponudu
<jelly> vileni: nemam ppc krame, samo sparc64 krame
<vileni> budz0r: ! :)
<vileni> budz0r: btw, moze i rozi, dam curi umjesto ovog koji je kod nje :)
<budz0r> vec sam narucio plvi
<vileni> budz0r: ma dobro, za slucaj da nema jel :)
<budz0r> ok
<jelly> hmm, T420 za 4000kn
<vileni> mi stavili neke t530 u nabavu, 8gb rama, 500gb diska i tak
<vileni> i dolazi ponuda za istu cijenu sa 16gb rama i 1tb diska :)
<jelly> T530 ima chiclet tastaturu, to ne priznajem pod thinkpad
<vileni> ima, ali instalirao sam jedan i moze proci :)
<jelly> ionako je i 500GB i 1TB presporo i zamijeni se sa SSDom
<vileni> neznam jel vipnet dobio memo, ali nexus 7 kosta dosta manje od 3200kn :)
 * jelly izbirljiv glede tastature, mora bit sa dugackim a ne sirokim enterom: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Thinkpad-T400S-T410-T410i-T410s-T420-T420i-T420s-T420si-Keyboard-/251139448427?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item3a7913de6b
<BotaniCar_> Imas ti jelly pravo, s ovim je tesko tipkati http://degree3.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/chicklets-739420.jpg 
<jelly> prvo ih prozvaces malo
<BotaniCar_> Onda su podatne !!
<BotaniCar_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-UKN3eyS7g , to , zvake ! 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Sexy Bubble Gum Blowing, Views: 8939, Rating: 94.07408%
<jelly> heh, alat za provjeru alokacije adresnog prostora se zove asused
<jelly> a ne provjerava susedove rangeve nego moje
<obruT> jel zna tko koga iz Dubrovnika da visi na kakvim irc kanalima osim onog tu s kojim se nebrem uhvatit ? :)
<SilverSpace> bome instalacija novih cjevi za grijanje + ruke 7000kn
<SilverSpace> plus jedan radiator od 2000kn
<SilverSpace> ode 10kk
<obruT> iju.. koliko rpijeva mos kupit za to...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: i da ih je sve u jedan stroj spojiti 
<SilverSpace> to bi bila makina
<obruT> pa da, cluster rpijeva... vjerojatno bi dobio nesto sto bi se nosilo po snazi s nekim osrednjim servercicem
<SilverSpace> bilo bi to malo jace od nekog osrednjeg servisicica za tu paru :)
<SilverSpace> http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/04/openwrt-on-a-tp-link-tl-wr1043nd-gigabit-router/
<SilverSpace> sto se sve da sloziti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: jesi gotov sa poslom il te pifo preuzelo :)
<BotaniCar_> Alkohol je posao,prosim lepa
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ni alkohol nije sto je nekad bio...
<jelly-home> pa i je, za Vrutak
<jelly-home> ili kutju piva
<BotaniCar_> :) Istinu govorec, ja moram pit'
<BotaniCar_> Znam kak zvuci, ali nije tako jednostavno 
<BotaniCar_> ne, nema veze s tim kaj imam posel koji ukljucuje rad s ljudima, ne pijem samo zbog toga 
<BotaniCar_> nego, nasao sam limenke kojima ce isteci rok :) 
<BotaniCar_> Svega mi ! 
<obruT> jel zna tko kak je organiziran gradski prijevoz po Dubrovniku ?!? tamo voze gradski busevi ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: a zato trazis chaky :)
<obruT> da :)
<obruT> idem tam u ponedjeljak, vracam se u srijedu... a htio bih posjetiti penjaonu u Kuparima...
<obruT> uspio sam izguglat sad neku kartu, neke vozne redove, valjda je to ok :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma kaj te briga snaci ces se na licu mjesta
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki_> iznajmljuje li mozda ovdje netko apartmane?
<obruT> vrijeme je za poći van... u zivot :)
<Vlado9A3CY> instaliram Mint u jedan (dobar) P4 komp... i s nekih mi ubuntu repozitorija download ide uzasno sporo
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-18
<ivoks> pa nabijem ti HZZ
<ivoks> 2.5. poslali dopis da se trebam javiti kroz 3 dana
<ivoks> nakon sto mjesec dana nisu bili u stanju napisati taj dopis
<dodobas> oink poink
<dodobas> hehe ... bit će Konzum 1. HNL :)
<dodobas> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Nogomet/tabid/84/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/210378/Default.aspx
<Hrki> trebalo je odavno uvesti amaterziam
<Hrki> jos od kad je hajduk ispusio od shelburna, skupina mesara i ratara koji u slobodno vrijeme igraju nogomet
<ivoks> ili kada je dinamo izgubio od dugog sela
<Hrki> ma to ni neznam, ali znam da je ovo sa shelburnom bilo za ligu prvaka :D
<Hrki> ili uefu, nisam siguran
<Hrki> ali vec su onda morali odustati...
<ivoks> ovo je bilo za kup hrvatske
<ivoks> 96 il 97
<ivoks> il tamo negdje
<Hrki> a ti kupovi su zajebani, evo recimo man city je spusio od wigana koji je ispao iz lige :D
<Hrki> vidi tabelu, mamic slozio 2 ekipe bolje od hajduka i rijeke :D
<Hrki> srednja zalost od lige
<ivoks> tko normalan prati nogomet?
<Hrki> ima jedna izjava, hrvatska je zemlja u kojoj se najvise ulaze u nogomet, a svi ostali sportovi osvajaju medalje
<dodobas> ja samo prenosim vijest... don't kill the postman
<Hrki> heh, a ajmo onda promjene teme
<Hrki> jel mozda zna tko prodaje sjoin umak? ima toga u plodinama konzumu i sl?
<dodobas> ima svugdje
<Hrki> super, da se spustim dolje do lokalnog
<Hrki> tu mi je odma pred nosom
<Hrki> ja cu poludit, ovako lijepo vrijeme, a ja moram raditi diplomski i uciti za zadnji ispit
<Hrki> svaka cast onima koji imaju volje zavrsavat 2 faxa
<SilverSpace> Ukrao mobitel - zgazio ga vlak
<jelly-home> mobitel ili kradljivca?
<SilverSpace> kradljivca
<SilverSpace> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2fc_1368827484
<Hrki> SilverSpace: fino ga je pobro
<SilverSpace> BMW z4 gt3 opako izgleda svi se ostali mogu sakriti
<jelly-home> dual core arm djidja za linux/htpc http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dual-Core-Mini-PC-TV-Box-Android-4-2-Mele-M5-Allwinner-A20-ARM-Cortex-A7/896656546.html
<ravilov> MmikeT_, evo tu... a ti me zovi rsedak ako bas hoces :)
<calmpitbull> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<calmpitbull> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-19
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Mele Allwinner A31 Quad Core Android TV Box
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyAKyteBptc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mele Allwinner A31 Quad Core Android TV Box for $110, Views: 4947, Rating: 95.294114%
<dodobas> oink poink
<SilverSpace> da to je to http://is.gd/jjLfTn
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: A31 nije za linux
<jelly-home> odn. cpu je ali grafika je powervr
<jelly-home> also, nema pravi sata kontroler nego usb bridge
<profiler1982> pozdrav. jel vozi neko panhteon-shell na 12.04 
<vileni> kako mint zivcira sa ovim mijenjanjem searcha
<jelly-home> http://boulderdash.krissz.hu/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da bas gledam specifikaciju :(
<SilverSpace> hebo ih powervr
<jelly-home> mozda ce biti upotrebljivo preko libhybris, alto je igra na srecu
<SilverSpace> bit ce uskoro tih Quad Core u izobilju
<jelly-home> vec i h
<jelly-home> sad ima, ali malo toga radi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> da nazalost
<jelly-home> freescale i.MX6 imaju sve drivere, ali su uredjaji relativno skupi
<SilverSpace> bas sam htio napisat ili su preskupi :)
<jelly-home> rockchip su jeftini al nema ni kernel sourcea ni drivera
<jelly-home> allwinner je negdje izmedju
<SilverSpace> im li tko neki hardwer tegru i arm 
<SilverSpace> tj. arm ion
<jelly-home> od nvidije ne kupujem nist armoliko, ni mobitel ni tablet ni chromebook, djubrad zatvorena
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ima hrpu arm motherboard
<SilverSpace> samo kaj suu skupe 
<jelly-home> jedna dobra stvar sa tim Allwinner A31 je sto obicno dodje sa 2GB memorije
<jelly-home> na tom se moze nesta i kompajlirati
<SilverSpace> nekako me sve vise vuce da nesto od amd_a uzmem 
<SilverSpace> dosta mi je atoma
<jelly-home> hah
<jelly-home> taman si odustao kad ce intel poceti stavljati svoju grafiku u atome?
<SilverSpace> kad ce to bit
<jelly-home> cini mi se Q3 2013
<jelly-home> znaci, negdje na zimu ili iduce godine kod nas...?
<SilverSpace> hm do tat sigurno necu mjenjat nista :)
<SilverSpace> samo da ovaj powervr konacno umre 
<ivoks> fakin jet lag
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/0EtWXc
<jelly-home> di je 40 portni switch
<SilverSpace> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Vlado9A3CY> lol :)
<dzl-r> ima koga? :P
<jelly-home> mama je rekla da nikog nema doma!
<Vlado9A3CY> ima nas, ali bas gledamo star wars s gornje telnet poveznice :)
<dzl-r> oldies ;)
<dzl-r> hebe me iptables
<dzl-r> trebam otvorit port 28960 
<dzl-r> a ne znam zas netje
<dzl-r> http://pastebin.com/b6Zqb4XN
<dzl-r> ne znam jesam li dobar rule dodao, dizem neke game serv al nikako da se pojavi
<dzl-r> ima firewall u panelu od vps-a -.-
<vzugcic> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-12
<Mmike> njih
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<Mmike> plof
<Mmike> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwp_1vHk0WY
<datase> Mmike: Title: NOVI FOSILI - Razumljiva pjesma (kad sam bio mlad), Views: 5365, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSp1ce> jutro
<SilverSpace> zima vani 
<jaizza_> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro radni narode
<jaizza> komad!!
<SilverSpace> jesi se odmorila preko vikenda
<jaizza> SilverSpace: tako tako
<jaizza> ti?
<api984> jutar
<BotaniCar> Pi*ku mater i exim :) Stavim konf opciju jedan red vise neg akj on ocekuje i kita :) 
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10268580_618505128246098_2541879298624598650_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> 20 min sam zgubil da vidim kaj sam shebal .. u stvari, pi*ku mater i ja, a ne exim, niej bogec nish kriF
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<jaizza> (šegrt) kolega je imao potrebu dati mi potvrdu da se on slaže da radim nešto za što sam dobila odobrenje od troje nadređenih
<jaizza> (Y)
<jaizza> majstor
<SilverSpace> yah 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj je tu lose ? Uprave cesto odobre nekaj kaj je dobro prezentirano , ali nije razumno, kolege cesto znaju reci"al,znas, to je drek" iako je Uprava odobrila 
<SilverSpace> nece on odgovarati za tvoje pogreske ako ih bude
<BotaniCar> I kaj ak je segrt, ako kuzi 
<SilverSpace> segrt pripravnik 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/reakcije-na-pobjedu-conchite-ovo-je-kraj-europe-938086
<SilverSpace> majke ti svijet otisu u kijac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije to nista
<Mmike> ljudi idu u rat
<Mmike> za neke 'ideale'
<Mmike> ili jos gore, za paru
<obruT> jutro
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sa' mi je za' sto nisam gledao
<BotaniCar> jelly: exim ne mora anaunsat da podrzava AUTH ,jeld' ? ( po konekciji ne objavi da podrzava, ako lupim HELP , izlista ) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ne znam nista o eximu, ali ako si testirao rucno, pazi da koristis EHLO a ne HELO
<jaizza> Mmike: yo
<Mmike> ja u biti neznam nikoga tko koristi exim oism botanicara :)
<Mmike> jaizza, rec', djevo :)
<jaizza> Mmike: samo te pozdravljam
<jaizza> ovi me napadaju tu, s njima se više ne razgovaram
<jaizza> :-)
<Mmike> :) Jadna ti kad si na mene spala :D
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj da?
<Mmike> Ima ona igra
<Mmike> u onom djelu
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosencrantz_and_Guildenstern_Are_Dead
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> njih dva imaju igru da si postavljaju pitanja
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: alzo za AUTH se koristi port 587 a ne 25, tako da ak ga nema na 25 nije problem; alzo2, mozda moras STARTTLS da bi se pojavio AUTH
<Mmike> onaj tko ne uspije postaviti pitanje izgubio je
<Mmike> tak ti, jaizza 
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> jaizza, ne mislis li i ti tako?
<jaizza> pa ja uvijek imam nekaj za pitat
<jaizza> ili
<jaizza> zar ja nemam uvijek nešto za pitat? 
<jaizza> ;-)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: koristi swaks za testiranje umjesto telneta.  swaks -aU username -p 587 -s server-hostname -ahp -a -tls -t recipient@example.com
<Mmike> Bil' ikog cudilo da nemas? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ooooo
<Mmike> jelly-home,oooooo
 * Mmike pojma nije imao za swaks
<BotaniCar> jelly: jesam vec ( http://jebo.me/pas/4 ) , meni izgleda u redu, tebi ? 
<jelly-home> mozda zato sto Mmike nije mail admin pa mu ne treba?
<jaizza> Mmike: ha gle
<jaizza> znatiželjan um
<Mmike> jelly-home, vise, srecom, nije mail admin :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nit uopce ikakav admin! :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to je ok (makar ja ne bi drzao auth ukljucen na :25 ako ne moram)
<BotaniCar> jelly: dumb_clients :(
<jelly-home> znam
<jelly-home> jednom ce doci na iskonov DSL pa ce se cudit zasto ne radi
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: trenutno ima puno vise bruteforceanja na :25 nego na :587
 * jelly-home je postavio da se preko :25 moze poslati max 100 mailova na sat, a :587 je 1000
<jelly-home> pa kad i provale, bar ne mogu napraviti puno stete
<BotaniCar> Da se mene ista pita .. :) Iako,mogao bi se poceti praviti blesav i kad me pitaju zakaj mi ne radi na 25 , reci "a,vi se na 25 autentificirate? Tc tc c" :) 
<jelly-home> reci ima da ne radi prema MAAWG preporukama iz 2006, 2009 i 2011 :-D
<BotaniCar> :)))))) 
<jelly-home> http://www.m3aawg.org/sites/maawg/files/news/MAAWG_Port25rec0511.pdf
<jelly-home> hmne, to su krive preporuke
<jelly-home> nema veze, ko da ce iko citat :-)
<BotaniCar> ma, samo se referencirati na neki akronim je dovoljno :D
<rut> muffin problemI ?
<jelly-home> da, nedovoljno muffina na stolu
 * jelly-home ide do pekare
<BotaniCar> rut: nikakvi, samo konzultacije s iskusnijima :) 
<BotaniCar> ( imam srece kaj mi jos uvijek nikaj ne naplacuju ) :D
<rut> kakve to exime i pizdarije imas ?? pa  zar mi nisi ti tupio kako sve treba biti jednostavno i cim manje pizdarija
<BotaniCar> Jesam, i stojim pri tome. Ovo moje je slucaj kad ti pizdarija sama zakuca na vrata i obavezna je :)
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> sve ti pada u vodu . al sveee
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/969488_10152313562801397_1303316200_n.jpg
<rut> sve teorije 
<rut> idem dalje blackliste pisat u proxy 
<rut> a ne se tu zaj*
<BotaniCar> Samo ti cupaj stvari van konteksta, na kraju dana se vidi tko od nas dva vise radi radnje koje nije morao :) 
<rut> srce mi puca kad mi za www.xhamster.com javi access denied :( 
<rut> a moram tako 
<BotaniCar> awww :( 
<rut> evo i novi gnome3 kompajliram na laptopu (bsd) . ide update sa 3.6 => 3.12
<BotaniCar> Sve sto ja znam je da si jos nisam skuhao kavu :D
<BotaniCar> Sto cem sad ispravim 
<Mmike> bzr
<Mmike> brrrr
<Mmike> bljak
<Mmike> drj_cro, e
<Mmike> drj_cro, imam pitanjce :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, glede jednog telefonskog broja :D
<Mmike> ak nije bed :)
<jaizza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYKm7FPnR08
<datase> jaizza: Title: Drunk cop giving a sobriety test. Yes, the COP is Drunk!, Views: 158778, Rating: 90.232554%
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja nisam gledao vec godinama ni kad su nasi bili 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: reci
<Mmike> drj_cro, broj od sase :)
<Mmike> trebam sad vec opako one navlakice za prozore
<SilverSpace> pijem da je zaboravim 
<SilverSpace> mislim jucerasnju f1
<Vlado9A3CY> koga? :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Pije rakiju, da zaboravi da ju je imao :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ^^
<Vlado9A3CY> da, treba se to nemilosrdno unistavati, jer rakija je otrov :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kad brod zasvira "Seven nations army" :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTlTxFio6DY 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Cruise Ship playing Seven Nation Army, Views: 579829, Rating: 99.48342%
<jelly> SilverSpace: uh, zasto?  Tvoj miljenik je izvrsno vozio 
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa je :) samo nije mi to vise F1
<SilverSpace> nema zvuka
<SilverSpace> to je ko rakija bez alkohola
<SilverSpace> bezalkoholno pifo :)
<jelly> to je priprema za Formulu E i elektricne aute
<SilverSpace> pa to je ok :)
 * jelly gleda i ne vjeruje kak LiFePO4 baterije imaju nevjerojatne specifikacije i cijenu
<SilverSpace> mecke previse dominiraju 
<Mmike> Formula E?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, tak je RedBull dominirao prije ;)
<SilverSpace> E=ekonomik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije 
<SilverSpace> samo jedne sezone se nije odlucivalo u zadnjoj utrci 
<SilverSpace> i bilo je vise pobjednika
<BotaniCar> jelly: di gledas ? 
<SilverSpace> sad 1 i 2 mjesto rezervirano za mecku i dugo dugo nitko iza njih
<BotaniCar> Ono kad nazoves mehanicara i iz slusalice smrdi po rabljenom ulju :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: to ti je kad imas SIP i visoku kvalitetu zvuka
<BotaniCar> Dobijem ih napokon, frajer se javi s "malo cete duze pricekati" i odlozi slusalicu sa strane :) Vec 15 min mi je na spikerfonu, jos nista :D
<obruT> to je kad dobijes m=smell 35983 SMELLTP 666
<SilverSpace> Military http://is.gd/grPoiE
<jelly> BotaniCar: time sprecava da ga neko drugi nazove
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa ima servisa i servisa, srca mu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa preporuci neki , samo da mi je po putu :)
<BotaniCar> Zovem vec 4ti, svi tek u srijedu ili kasnije mogu 
<Mmike> a de ti je put?
<BotaniCar> sesvete - kozjak 
<Mmike> jesi zvao molydon?
<SilverSpace> fora http://androidcommunity.com/xperia-t2-ultra-dual-to-get-dualshock-4-controller-support-20140511/
<BotaniCar> Jesam, oni su me drzali na cekanju, ispunio web formu, nikakav odgovor
<Mmike> yea, bitch
 * Mmike je izkomitao prvi komit u bzr
<Mmike> a mislio sam da je git ujebat :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kad bookmarkas mehanicarev web u folder "own hardware" :) 
<jelly> Mmike: tko jos koristi bzr?
<Mmike> jelly, svi koji nesto rade na launchpadu
<obruT> Mmike: nesto kolega drvi da bi presli na doticni... ja onak, ne znam :)
<Mmike> obruT, brz ili launchpad?
<Mmike> brz spor :D
<obruT> spor ha ?
<obruT> budem mu reko :)
<jelly> izgleda da bzr != brz :->
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> neznam dal' je spor
<Mmike> meni se i git cini spor :D
<Mmike> al' je drugaciji od gita
<Mmike> iako je isto dcvs
<jelly> a gle, vecina kojima treba dvcs je presla na git; ak je git i komplikovan, bar ce biti helpa
<Mmike> dvcs
<Mmike> bed je sto launcphad radi s bzrom
<Mmike> pa ak osh launchpad osudjen si na bzr
<Mmike> a launchpad je inace totalno kul u biti :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sad sam se tijo pravit vazan, al' je 'private' to sve :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ma reci, sta moze bit najgore, otkaz i tuzba :D
<Mmike> ma dzaba
<Mmike> dam ti url, ti kliknes i ovo ti veli 'nemere'
<jelly> Mmike: napravi da radi s gitom,  dobijes beer & blowjobs from all over
<Mmike> git-bzr wrapper
<Mmike> nesto a-la git-svn :)
<jelly> jebes wrapper, zamjenu!
<Mmike> 5,388792
<Mmike> dolar bi bas mogo opet malo oko 6 bit
<jelly> Subject: <零利率低月付>台/美/陸/教育部認可--國際學位+黃金證照+實務課程x177n30
<jelly> a jeste me nasli spemat
<BotaniCar> Bas sam hrvatina, kad mi nije sila, ne sparam ni lipe, kad znam da ce me stisnut, mogu spremit i po dve kilokune mjesecno na stranu. Jedino ne kuzim na kaj inace trosim to kaj ne sparam .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a smijo si mi se kad sam ti reko da biljezim sve na kaj trosim paru
<Mmike> jer, kao, ti znas na kaj trosis :)
<Mmike> eto ti sad na! :)
<Mmike> mosh bit betatester mojoj aplikaciji na kojoj cu se obogatit i onda necu vise nikad nist radit za paru :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: reci cu samo da sam silom prilika dao ovlast i zeni na kartice :) ja znam na kaj ja trosim :) 
<BotaniCar> naravno da cu betatestirati bilo kaj kaj garantira da ces dic sve cetiri u zrak ( a da te netko nije ustrijelio prije toga) 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> BotaniCar, dobar komentar :D
<BotaniCar> http://danas.net.hr/novac/surova-istina-mol-je-ostetio-hrvatsku-za-62-milijarde-dolara #opa, bude Sanader nekog docekao na ulazu u zatvor ? 
<jelly> zvuci tu negdje ispravno
<obruT> "dao ovlast i zeni na kartice"
<obruT> ajme!
<BotaniCar> Da budem precizniji, urucio sam joj svoje kartice i pinove :) Kaj sad :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako je prava, utjerat' ce me u takve dugove da postanem tudji problem, ne svoj ( vidi: Todoric ) :D
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> uh bas sam se najeo 
<BotaniCar> djes' ves-masinerijo ! :) 
<SilverSpace> vidio na tv recept nesto kao manestra i slozio 
<SilverSpace> bome dobro 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/system1.1dan.png
<SilverSpace> odvngrade kernela i nema vise load average: 0.18, 0.17, 0.15
<BotaniCar> Trend micro ima skoro isti logo kao ZABA :) malo me zbunilo kad sam se digao od racunala i nakon nekog vremena pogledao toolbar browsera :9
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: eto, doso u ured. ja bi na jos dva tjedna godisnjeg, zeni velim da moram delat i onda se smucam naokolo tokom "radnog vremena"
<BotaniCar> Bolje ti je na poslu, ovako trosis firmino pivo i pornografiju, ne svoje 
<weshmashian> true that
<SilverSpace> i ddwrt konacno radi *kuca u drvo*
<BotaniCar> ( imate piva u firmi, jelda ) 
<weshmashian> ne vise :)
<BotaniCar> zajebi onda, uzmi jos godisnjeg :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> ali nitko nije reko da se nemre skupit za pivu po uredu :)
<SilverSpace> kakvo je to opijanje na radnom mjestu
<BotaniCar> ./msg kre svima cu rec da nemate piva u firmi , scout after that , if you can :)
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi kaj kupovao kod http://www.aliexpress.com
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' nvidos radi?
<Mmike> rsedak, oooo :D
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> Mmike: kako zivot? :)
<Mmike> rsedak, nifty, pretty nifty
<rsedak> nice .-) drago mi je zbog tebe ;-)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: lako za kartice i pinove. Daj ti njoj sve passworde
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ja vecinom ne znam svoje passworde :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ali znaš tko zna tvoje passworde :D
<Vjetar> ne izvlači se sad :P
<BotaniCar> Ae :) To joj nemrem dat' jer bi poginija :) 
<Vjetar> e :)
<Vjetar> sve sam rek'o :X
<BotaniCar> 'es vala :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: kad bi se mogli vijdjet?
<Vjetar> uostalom zašto bi javno to raspravljali :D
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran za ovaj, pa predlazem iduci vikend. Prek tjedna sam voda :) 
<BotaniCar> Javno, javno, mozda nas Mmike nekam na meso odvede :) 
<Vjetar> mmike je poludio, čak misi i daj e facebook račun izbrisao
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> glad je velika
<Mmike> tribalo bi ic izist
<rsedak> hehehe meni donose jelo :)
<jelly> ručak: riješen
<jelly> SilverSpace: da.  
<jelly> SilverSpace: aliexpress nema svoje skladište, to je zapravo hrpa malih prodavnica od tisuća različitih firmi
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemam pojma
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam ga vidio. nije da sam ga iso trazit :)
<Mmike> naso sam ga
<Mmike> nofrx
<Davor1> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha 
<SilverSpace> jelly: su oni ok gledam imaju banana pi 52$
<rsedak> dx je na istu foru ako se ne varam
<jelly> rsedak: ne, dx ima svoje skladiste i skipping
<jelly> shipping*
<jelly> zato su skuplji i donekle pouzdaniji
<rsedak> da, tocno, ali ima jako puno malih dobavljaca
<jelly> ali se oni brinu za spediciju
<rsedak> meni se dogodilo da mo nisu shippali i nakon 45 dana
<rsedak> da to olksava situaciju
<jelly> a kod aliexpressa moras pokrenuti postupak mirenja
<rsedak> heh
<jelly> pa onda postupak povrata tek nakon sto mirenje ne uspije
<rsedak> komplicirano
<jelly> na aliexpressu ima scammera koji ciljaju s tim
<jelly> SilverSpace: oni ne prodaju nista... moras sam zakljuciti da li je pojedini dobavljac ok ili ne
<jelly> problem je sto se ne mozes niti na reviewove osloniti u potpunosti
 * BotaniCar|2 jeftino pise rivjue za/protiv koga god
 * weshmashian nakon 8 tjedana i dalje ceka paket sa dx-a
<BotaniCar|2> Pitaju cigu: Koji ti je omiljeni sok? -Pa od dve litre.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/kW3ekj
<BotaniCar|2> Kakvo punjenje !!! :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj pokrenut u terminalu da proc opteretim
<SilverSpace> samo ne video
<SilverSpace> mogo bi nesto skopajlirat
<jelly> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/1069270_10151581639787633_81369960_n.png # za one koji razmeju talijanski
<SilverSpace> kaj se tu ima razumjeti uz google
<SilverSpace> ahhhhh slika :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zavrti http://jebo.me/pas/8 :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako znas koja je koja zemlja, mozes i nauciti talijanski...
<jelly> SilverSpace: npr. kako se kaze "trava"
<obruT> ja ne znam bas talijanski pa svejedno kuzim prakticki sve :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: oce mi kaj explodirat
 * jelly nije skuzio kucne pomocnice iz bugarske
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: , tesko, mozda ti se kuciste od PIa rastopi jedino :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: cigani ?!
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pa da :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Hebes mi sve ako kuzim zakaj smo mi tak opisani, nije bas da imamo puno vise roma nego druge regije , a i bas s nam talijani isli to nabiti na nos, svaki njihov bi mogao proci pod cigica sam' tak' 
<jelly> nije uopce pitanje sto imamo, nego sto njima otkud dolazi
<jelly> tj. percepcija s njihove strane
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/1609944_581968025258070_28188486228512174_n.png 
 * Mmike pedalirao
<Mmike> 10km
<Mmike> umro :)
<BotaniCar|2> 10 ?! Bra'o :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ima tko da je stalno spojen na irc, da mi kaze zadnja 4 vremena kad se botanicar / sweetmuffin odspojio s irca ? 
<weshmashian> Mmike: ooo
<Mmike> weshmashian, si vidio, a? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, mogo bi bas doc tamo do vas opet se malo po ofisu vozit :)
<weshmashian> to! :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: marc je tu (nemam pojma za johna) pa ih mozes razveselit :)
<Mmike> siguran sam da ce bit odusevljeni mojom pojavom :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: cek, i nakon kaj si izbacen, jos te puste u perimetar firme ? Kakvi njubovi :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, podrzavam, ako im donosis pivo :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: imamo dosta saljivaca okolo pa svi zakljucavaju lap cim nisu u blizini istog :)
<weshmashian> inace te doceka hardcore gay pr0n preko svih mogucih ekrana
<Mmike> weshmashian, oho?
<Mmike> drago mi je da je netko nastavio praksu :)
<weshmashian> trudim(o) se :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, jednom cu te zamolit da zjagustu zakamufliras stol da izgleda k'o da sam mu ja to napravio :D
<Mmike> hehehehe :)
<weshmashian> :D :D
<Mmike> I tak, Simunic ce ostat doma spreman :)
<banderaz> bitno da je spreman
<weshmashian> 13:37!
<weshmashian> ah, damnit, imam UTC..
<obruT> je proslo prije 2 sata :)
<weshmashian> obruT: zaboravih da sam promjenio TZ :P
<Mmike> zakaj druga turisticka zajednica?
<Mmike> tu nemaju kreveta? :)
<weshmashian> jebote, jesu svi danas smartassovi.. :)
<Mmike> da!
<Mmike> a nekad nas je sam par bilo! :D
<BotaniCar|2> Konji ostaju konji ! :) 
<obruT> hmm, pocela je talijanska utrka narkomana...
<jelly> hej, to su njihova vlastita crvena krvna zrnca i oni smiju raditi sto zele s njima
<obruT> wtf! pocinje u irskoj !?!
<vileni> da
<vileni> platili su vise :)
<vileni> ili, mozda su jedini koji su platili
<obruT> zanimljivo, Kiserlovski je kapetan Treka...
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/psM88d2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<SilverSpace> otiso sad van po kruh i tu kod mene ima potok na mostu klinci dva decka i cetiri cure osnovanjak 
<SilverSpace> a ono miris trave 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: manje jedi pa ce 10km biti lakse :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi im se pridruzio? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si poludio osnjovnjak :)
<SilverSpace> cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<SilverSpace> chmod je ok
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aQqKyow_460sa.gif
<hbogner> ha h aha
<hbogner> kako me ovo nasmija sad
<hbogner> 9gag
<hbogner> safe for work
<SilverSpace> jedno pitanje neznalice ako su racunala povezana na 1G switch sva imaju 1G vezu 
<SilverSpace> naravno ako imaju 1G lan karticu
<hbogner> veza ce im se prikazati kao gigabitna, ali brzine nece biti gigabitne
<hbogner> tj tesko da ce biti
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma znam da nece 
<hbogner> ja imam problema s mrezom u firmi
<hbogner> zato znam da nece :D
<SilverSpace> kolika je stvarna brzina
<hbogner> ovisi o kompovima i kablovima
<SilverSpace> brzini diska ?
<hbogner> o brzini koliko se moze citati s diska i ostalome
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> izmedju nekih kompova mi ide 30-50 ali nece vise zbog diskova
<SilverSpace> da 
<jelly> ak dobijes 80-90MB/s to je sasvim fino
<hbogner> i naravno velicina fajliova, znas i sam, klasika
<jelly> (80-90 MB/s = 600-700Mbps)
<SilverSpace> mozes se fuckat ako cita sa usb diska
<jelly> mozda USB3!
<SilverSpace> nazalost ovo je usb2
 * Mmike upravo kroz NFS gura 100MB/sec :)
<jelly> onda ces tocit koliko ide s njega, i to je cist ok
<SilverSpace> doduse i sa sata diska nemre vise neko cita ssd
<jelly> Mmike: doma il na poslu
<Mmike> doma
<Mmike> nemam vise mjessta za virtualke na svom stroju pa na serverosh turam
<Mmike> a sshfs je spor
<SilverSpace> da u biti rupa rupetina
<jelly> trik pitanje... najbolji odgovor bi bio "od doma na posal"
<Mmike> iako, ne kuzim, u reflectedu sam uspio nagurat 90MB/sec kroz sshfs, doma jedva imam 40
<Mmike> jelly, lol :D
<Mmike> da, vish :)
<Mmike> to cim mi amis s optikom dodje
<SilverSpace> gledam koliko ovo moze bit brzo kad ovisi o usb2 http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/periferija/adapteri-i-kontroleri/12991107/
<jelly> SilverSpace: ionako je samo 100Mbps 
<jelly> tak da nemres ni usb2 opteretir
<SilverSpace>  480 Mbit/s (60 MB/s
<jelly> exactly
<SilverSpace> jelly: da mislio sam takav 1G
<jelly> ak je USB2, navodno ide oko 25MB/s (200Mbps)
<jelly> sto je opet duplo brze od 100Mbps pa se isplati
<Mmike> 19 je meni biio limit
<SilverSpace> najbrže USB-memorije koriste najviše 40 MB/s 
<jelly> Flash Voyager GT delivered write speeds of 36.7 MBps and read speeds of 95.6 MBps using USB 3.0.
<jelly> (to je bilo 2012.)
<jelly> imam iz te serije 16GB USB2 iz cca 2007. i jos radi, 400kn je kostao tad i isplatio se preko nekoliko puta
<SilverSpace> neznam koju brzinu moj ssd moze postici koji ima na sebi usb
<jelly> LUDICROUS SPEED
<SilverSpace> A ko ga priklopimo prek vmesnika USB, hitrosti padeta na dobrih 33 MB/s tako pri branju kot pisanju, kar priča o ozkem grlu vmesnika USB 2.0.
<SilverSpace> evo slovenci znaju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> prosim lepo
<jelly> 33MB/s na USB2 je fantasticno
<SilverSpace>  Po testu, ki smo ga opravili, disk pri branju doseže hitrosti do 99 MB/s, pri pisanju pa do 55 MB/s.
<SilverSpace> stari muhkin
<SilverSpace> 32G
<SilverSpace> sad je prikopcan na router
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> ha, https://soundcloud.com/dido/stan ... Dido cita Eminem kao M&M 
<Mmike> Failed to perform request: Unsupported document-format "application/vnd.cups-command".
<Mmike> Ubuntu i printanje :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> bemti ddwrt sve sljaka osim nexus5 da bi se ponovo spojio rora se rebootat ddwrt
<SilverSpace> rora/mora
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne radi 'clean print cataradirdirgegeres'
<ivoks> Mmike: sljedeci put ti ides na ovaj event :p
<hbogner> ivoks, jesi se vec vratio?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> necu biti doma jos neko vrijeme
<hbogner> jel bar skupljas unique portals :D
<ivoks> u biti, u nedjelju dodjem u zagreb na par sati
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak vec picim dalje
<hbogner> jel na more bar?
<ivoks> al ovaj put ostajem u europi
<banderaz> ivoks : os vodit i mene
<banderaz> mozes rec da sam ti decko
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj se ovo moje dete uviejk mora u**at u 2 ujutro ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jutro :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-13
<banderaz> previse ga hranis :D
<DomaMuffin> Ma, prascic nece ke**at ako je budan, samo se u snu istovari .. jos se borimo s tim :D
<DomaMuffin> Kak je jebeno kaj moezs naruciti taxi prek weba :D
<MmikeDOMA> ojoj jojoj
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> Ono kad u drive mappingu imas eZaba token kao "L:\ezba"
<BotaniCar> naravno da sam to prvo napisao u krivom chatu :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<jaizza> jučer me ubiše
<SilverSpace> jaizza: gdje treba donjeti cvijece :)
<BotaniCar> U***ac, nemam za vijenac .. srecom,imam odijelo od svatova :) 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: Markovo polje
<jaizza> ne pokapaju više na Mirogoju
<jaizza> kak sam napisala onih par redova, zasjelo mi na vrat, prestrašno nešto
<Davor1> Čime se hranite?
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije automatizirani apt-get update u stvari losa stvar na produkcijskim serverima ( s(apt/yum/ ako vam je milije) ? 
<BotaniCar> Gledam kak to preporucaju kojekuda i prva stvar koja mi padne na pamet je kak bu mi se server lepo potrgal ako se iz bilo kojeg razloga reboota nakon kaj se sam azurirao 
<BotaniCar> Davor1: grizem nokte ! :) 
<Davor1> To je pozitivno. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kad ti je rođendan?
<jaizza> da ti kupim grickalicu
<BotaniCar> Kaj ce mi to, rodil sam se s jednom ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuQUhGTOH9g
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Renman - Ja sam se rol s tim (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 2013, Views: 83734, Rating: 81.45031%
<jaizza> e kad odem na godišnji, ima da spavam prvih 4 dana
<BotaniCar> To svi kazu :)  onda dodju na irc u 3AM 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nema Å¡anse
<jaizza> mark my words
 * BotaniCar samo ceka kad jacu nesanica opere
<jaizza> sad bih mogla oke zatvoriti
<jaizza> sam tak
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj bum na ircu kad tebe nema tu?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: primjeti da sam se nocas u pol dva tu oglasil :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili pol tri 
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, nisam spal nakon toga
<jaizza> dovraga i bestraga!
<BotaniCar> mali usranac me zbudil :) 
<jaizza> pošalji SMS onda
<jaizza> pa da jednom nađeš vremena za mene :D
<BotaniCar> Je, pa da mi se brko javi potom i pita me za zdravlje :) 
<jaizza> pekmez
<BotaniCar> i kruh, te mlijeko ! Skoro pa dorucak sampiona ( can't beat kobase i kajganu) 
<jaizza> ak počnem hrkat, zacimaj me
 * BotaniCar cima jacu sad odma' , preventivno
<jaizza> ha Å¡ta gdje ..?
<Vlado9A3CY> bon jour :)
<BotaniCar> o/ Vlado9A3CY
<Vlado9A3CY> o i tebi BotaniCar :)
<Mmike> godisnji je za pickice
<BotaniCar> Godisnji je za one koji si ga mogu priustiti :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: imam opremu
<jaizza> za godišnji
<SilverSpace> jebemti ddwrt 
<SilverSpace> smece
<SilverSpace> sat i datum nemres namjestiti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni fino skroz radi(lo)
<Mmike> neznam u biti zakaj tomato koristim
<SilverSpace> ni kroz terminal 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: super web sucelje od ddwrt 
<SilverSpace> lakse ljudima za namjestiti 
<Mmike> da al
<SilverSpace> i he prevod reko bude lakse i sad me zajebava
<Mmike> ne fali dost stvari
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nego, bolje me iskoristi za pifu skoro, kad ti na GO zbrišem, ne bu me duuuuuugooooo
<SilverSpace> openwrt mi siromasan opcijama od ddwrta ali sve kroz config datoteke namjestis iz terminal 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj bezis na godisnji 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pifo i ovoo vrijemme vani bas i ne idu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jaizza, kaj placas pive, mogu i ja s tobom?
<Mmike> ja cu doduse gemista (kad me vec tvoj musko na obecani nece zvat), al' bitno da se druzimo :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lakse pivo sad neg kad je vani +35
<jaizza> Mmike: pa pozovi ti njega pobogu
<Mmike> pa nece me
<jaizza> Mmike: ma kako ne bi mogao samnom na pifu/gemišt 
<jaizza> Mmike: si ga pozvao?
<Mmike> ljuti se na mene sto sam mu reko valjda nekoc da nema pojma o mysqu i da ne dira :)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> reko je 'dogovorit cemo se'
<Mmike> doduse, zvao sam ga s njegovim vinom, tak da... :D
<jaizza> lijepo s njim na Sljeme
<SilverSpace> biciklom :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne bi mu bilo prvi put
<BotaniCar> Root_cause found: "zvao sam ga s njegovim vinom," 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: čak i ti znaš da se to ne radi, jel tak?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ja zajebem na imanju slobodnog vremena, ostatak formalizma odradim ok :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: fališ se ko da radiš u NASAi
<BotaniCar> Skoro, samo mi je budzet za 6 redova velicine manji ( lansiramo papirnate avione s zgrade )
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> tak je prico o tom vinu
<Mmike> pa reko
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> red bi bio :D
<Mmike> a ne da moram grasevinu debelje pit :)
<jaizza> Mmike: pa nemreš drito pa u glavu
<jaizza> joj pa niš ne znaš
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nije mmika kriv kaj je tvom suprugu forma ispred sadrzaja ! Umjesto da se gleda bitno ( idemo pit) , on gleda nebitno ( tko donese vino ) :) 
<Mmike> pa nije on frajla kojoj zelim sise masirat
<Mmike> tak je
<Mmike> jos se on hvalio s vinom
<BotaniCar> frajle, sise *rosno chelo*
<jaizza> Mmike: pretpostavljam da bi u to vino jamničke nalil sam tak
<Mmike> jaizza, neg kak - zato se to i zove gemist, ne?
<BotaniCar> jamnicke, ko iz pi***
<rut> dd
<jaizza> i onda se čudiš kaj te ne zove
<jaizza> za gemište je i vino iz Konzuma :D
<BotaniCar> bome se i ja cudim :) ak ti je netko dobrodrustvo za pit, pustis ga da si ( po tvom misljenju) unisti cugu, kaj te briga
 * BotaniCar podrzava mmiketovu ozlojadjenost
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kao što rekoh.. Konzum na svakom čošku
<jaizza> ;-)
<BotaniCar> Jest, al .. kaj cuvas to tvoje vino, jednako bu ga ispishal sa i bez vode u njemu :) 
<BotaniCar> Nesh ti fine riti :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> vino k'o vino nema smisla
<Mmike> jamnicka daje smisao
 * Mmike najradije pije gemist s korculanskim Posipom
 * BotaniCar najradije pije
<Mmike> a nene
<Mmike> pre star sam za 'ajmo pit'
<Mmike> losa vina i lose pive i losa sranja mi se vise neda pit
<SilverSpace> bas 
<SilverSpace> nemres se tjedan dana oporavit
<jaizza> Mmike: kolko platiš butelju?
<BotaniCar> Opce nisam pre star za 'ajmo popit' , samo mi je to zadnja opcija :) Od biracha nema .. ceg ono nema .. aha, sexa 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol mos misliti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ti, ti ni ice ni pice ne smijes ni pogledat, vec nateknes i boli te :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ae, nit sex nije kaj je bio. Neda mi se. Ozujak/karlovac i uopce sve od zagrebacke pivovare izbjegavam. Neda mi se patit s glavoboljom nakon 2 pive.
<jaizza> Mmike: ne ignoriraj me
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1471352_595235260524265_2013215405_n.jpg
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10320356_747652941936080_2918295119449152373_n.jpg
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10336810_10202538022466501_5496714007414466327_n.jpg
<jaizza> whohow! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrexHJPtEM
<datase> jaizza: Title: Record mondial ! Surfing pe valuri de 30 metri in Nazare, Portugalia., Views: 2892, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> enc je zakon :D
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nasmijao me
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kome samo da zezati sa takvim stvarima :)
<SilverSpace> zakon
<jaizza> opet mi se počelo spavati
<BotaniCar> http://www.remote.org/jochen/humor/c1/transponder.html # mozda te ovo nasmije :)
<jelly> veli mi chrome za interni kbase artikl koji sam sam napisao, "This page is in [Serbian].  Translate?"
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si pisal na cirilici ? :D
<ivoks> zijev
<ivoks> jelly: da, veli to i za rba.hr
<jelly> БотаниЦар: ал, нисам...
<ivoks> previse ljudi na openstack summitu
<ivoks> barem 5000
<ivoks> i mozda 5% njih i je openstack developer
<ivoks> netko tu mora stati na loptu inace ce se stvari izmaci kontroli; vec lagano jesu
<ivoks> ne bi se zacudio da neke zvucne kompanije zavrse i na sudu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ha? :)
<Mmike> na sudu, tko, kaj, zasto?
<jelly> to ce se razdijelit na dev i marketing konfe kad tad
<ivoks> ne bi sad o tome, al neke vrlo ruzne stvari se desavaju
<BotaniCar> http://www.remote.org/jochen/humor/c1/safe_fax.html
<ivoks> jelly: pa vec kao i je, ali devova je malo
<ivoks> cak bi rekao i da ih je strah
<ivoks> tehnicki 'session' na kojem je 200 ljudi, a participira samo 5
<jelly> bit ce da to tak ide kad marketing namirise krv
<jelly> odn. zaradu
<jelly> onda nek tih 5 naprave BoF sa strane a ovi nek se slikaju ;-)
<ivoks> strasno nesto
<ivoks> fondacija se cak i dobro nosi s povecanjem interesa
<ivoks> ali poceli su malo baljezgati
<ivoks> sad su uvjereni kako ekonomija svijeta ovisi o njima
<ivoks> samo vmware vrti vise novca oko clouda nego svi oko openstacka zajedno
<ivoks> tak da su malo zabrijali :D
<jelly> eyup
<ivoks> umoran sam
<ivoks> od svega
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> ivoks: a tek je utorak :)
<SilverSpace> Ledo za srbiju http://is.gd/ikCJRQ
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> let za njemacku skuplji od leta do amerike
 * Mmike mora jos kavu popit
<ivoks> gikovi se bude
<ivoks> wifi postaje neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> ah da, samo par katova ispod moje sobe je cnn-ov news desk
<ivoks> ono, kad gledas cnn, to je live stream iz ovog hotela
<jaizza> ivoks: ne puštaju svakoga u Njemačku
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/search?q=cnn+atlanta&client=ubuntu-browser&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=I_xxU_WZE8SnsASX6oDoDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=691
<jaizza> samo one koji već imaju para
<ivoks> dobro, ali 8000kn za povratnu kartu do bonna
<ivoks> to je ipak malo previse :)
<ivoks> mislim, nije da ja placam, al opet...
 * Mmike je jebacki dobru pizzu jeo bas u atlanti
<Mmike> Little Five Points mislim da se zove kvart
<ivoks> do sad nista sta sam jeo nije bilo jebacki :)
<jaizza> ivoks: a ne znaš kak se sve Mmike igra sa hranom
<Mmike> pa, ovo je like medju top 3 pizze koje sam jeo ever
<ivoks> a pizza je inace prava hrana :)
<Mmike> dobra pizza je
<Mmike> sam u zagrebu nema tog :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak u bzru napravim git diff sa prijasnjim revisionom bez da znam koji je revision trenutni?
<Mmike> znaci, napravio sam bzr pull i sad hocu vidjet razliku izmedju ovog kaj je sad i onog kaj je bilo commit prije? :
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> www.thecloudnetwork.net/content/red-hat-and-enovance-deliver-carrier-grade-openstack-0
<ivoks> copy cats :)
<ivoks> pa to je prestrasno
<ivoks> nikakve inovacije
<Mmike> rucak
<Davor2> Ko voli Tango?
<SilverSpace> argentinci 
<Davor2> A osin njih?
<Davor2> Recite mi jel milicija voli Tango?
<BotaniCar|2> argentinke :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Davor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcxv7i02lXc
<datase> Davor2: Title: Por una Cabeza - Carlos Gardel, Views: 874743, Rating: %
<Davor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4PQ-tnwJw  a prođe i ovakav
<datase> Davor2: Title: Tango - Roxanne, Views: 11472224, Rating: 98.70392%
<Davor2> Ja san novi u vašen svitu pa mi puno toga nije poznato. Iman pitanje. Jel Linuxašicama uopće dozvoljeno plesati Tango?
<BotaniCar|2> Samo s dobrim plesacem ( takvog prepoznajes po tome sto ima mokro koljeno) 
<Davor2> Aaaa, to znači da triba imati vodu u kolinu! Dobro je znati!!
<rut> dalmatinac 
<BotaniCar|2> Vlaga dolazi od partnerice .. :D
<BotaniCar|2> Toliko godina, a jos ne zna plesati .. :D
<Davor2> Rut, i to pravi... Bodulac orginalni
<rut> pih vi niste ljudi 
<rut> boduli naravno 
<Davor2> Puno hvala Rut!!
<rut> nema na cemu !!
<rut> i dr put
<Davor2> Rut, neće ga biti. Hvala je konačno!
<rut> neznam koji otok je u pitanju al ono sto ja znam .. uzas .. medusobno se kresu radi zemlje
<BotaniCar|2> "Ne znam o cemu pricam, ali je uzasno" :) 
<rut> muffin ajde ne kakaj 
<rut> jesi skriptizirao taj exim 
<BotaniCar|2> A? Radi autentifikacija, ako na to mislis :)  
<BotaniCar|2> Danas po nagiosu drkam, nikak od windowsa dobit' ispravne podatke o I/O 
<rut> pa kad koristis win .. sto se cudis
<SilverSpace> mrzim ddwrt
<BotaniCar|2> sve koristim, nista mi nije mrsko 
<rut> a i sto ce ti taj podatak .. da sefica vlazi kad joj pokazes tablicu ?
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju mladog majmuna tko mi kaze da je dobar
<rut> sto nevalja na ddwrt Silver ?
<SilverSpace> nikako sat namjestiti 
<BotaniCar|2> lol
<rut> .. a zar ti je toliko bitan sat ?
<BotaniCar|2> tocno ti je sat bitan na ruteru :D
<SilverSpace> filter ne radi ako sat nije dobar
<rut> ko ga j*
<BotaniCar|2> "filter" ? 
<BotaniCar|2> sta ti je taj ruter i aparat za kavu ?
<rut> mislis nesto oko iptablesa i vremena kad pusta nesto ?
<SilverSpace> zabrana od kad do kad wifi pristup
<rut> ili blokira
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: uskoro i to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: sta ti to za neki hotel / birtiju slazes ? Pa daj nama koji znamo da zaradimo koju kunu </trol>
<rut> ntp ?
<SilverSpace> rut: ne radi 
<BotaniCar|2> NijeToPivo
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol
<BotaniCar|2> zato sto nisi pustio na firewallu da pita koliko je sati 
<rut> silver: aaa valjda ima nesto u logovima 
<Davor2> naravno da ntp neće pričati sa win. Za to služi samba
<SilverSpace> rut: kad pokrenem ntpclient onda mi najsti krivi datum
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: koju si zonu iskonfigurirao NTP klijentu, i s cim ga syncas ?
<BotaniCar|2> ( s kojim serverima ) 
<BotaniCar|2> cek, datum, ne sat ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj sam god probao 
<SilverSpace> kaj kod mene radi na ddwrt ne
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: dobro te citam, shebe ti datum, ne sat ? 
<rut> silver mora google imat nesto oko tog problema
<rut> silver malo trazii . nevjerujem da samo tebi to problem (ako je problem)
<SilverSpace> rut: ima dosta ali nista ne rijesi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: i datum i sat 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: de ntp.conf pejstaj negdje 
<SilverSpace> kad sa date upisem tocno onda nis se ne dogodi 
<SilverSpace> tako da mi je to sad sve u kujcu 
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrr
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, evo ti moj conf http://jebo.me/pas/2 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma nema veze sutra cu danas vise ne :)
<rut> a i da se dogodi sto prvi reboot i opet bude  1970 :)
<SilverSpace> rut: da
<BotaniCar|2> ti uvijek dodjes kukat dok vise nemas volje rjesavati :) Znas da je to krivo, jelda ? :D
<SilverSpace> nije rjesenje
<rut> nemam sad volje tocit ddwrt na trendnet ovdje na poslu 
<jaizza> kraljvstvo za razbuđivanje
<rut> al ako ne rijesis sutra/prekosutra 
<SilverSpace> http://www.dd-wrt.com/demo/index.asp
 * BotaniCar|2 podbode jacu
<SilverSpace> kaj god da tu na kraju stavim nista se ne dogodi 
<SilverSpace> sve po starom
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: zločesti brat blizanac?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: taj sam :) Sam sebi brat :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj bi ti za razbudivanje?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne znam
<jaizza> SilverSpace: da zam, upotrijebila bih to već ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> fale mi slova malo
<jaizza> okrivit ćemo tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> spavas
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> ti spavas ti spavas
<SilverSpace> ti sanjas
<markosejic> he he
<jaizza> ne mislim na torticu
<SilverSpace> ti sanjas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: priznaj, sad ni ti ne misliš na torticu
<SilverSpace> neeeeeee
<jaizza> thumbs up
<SilverSpace> meni su samo gluposti na pameti 
<BotaniCar|2> U stvari, dobro mi windowsi prijavljuju IO, samo su vrijednosti koje mi javlja, i oscilacije, nevjerojatne :) False alrm :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2 sigurno misli na torticu
<jaizza> dvije bih se kladila
<jaizza> ako ne i tri
<BotaniCar|2> Ja mislim samo na sex, pare i hranu ( stvari koje mi fale u zivotu ) 
<jaizza> ma da, baš si jadan izgladnio
<BotaniCar|2> i neisexan, i siromasan ! 
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> bas mi te zao 
<BotaniCar|2> I meni me zao ( aj probaj to izgovoriti i neosjecati se smijesno) :) 
<rut> bezveze recenica
<BotaniCar|2> jesi probao ?
<rut> umoran sam .. od sex-a i svega .. trebam odmora
<jaizza> treba ruke imat stalno u pogonu
<rut> muffin jesam .. bas je kretenski :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=222435801265585
<rut> od 10h kompajliram webkit-gtk3 i jos traje (pri kraju je)
 * BotaniCar|2 se smijucka i zamislja ruta kako mumlja tezim slavonskim naglaskom
<rut> muffin nemogu te linkove gledat ... nemam gui .. samo konzola i irssi 
<SilverSpace> bome grijanje ukljucio brrrrrrr
<BotaniCar|2> Pa , nije samo za tebe :)
<rut> a onda nemoj o naglasku :) 
<rut> mislio da mene ide 
<BotaniCar|2> taj dio je, URL nije 
<rut> jel link ima nesto veze za sex ?
<BotaniCar|2> Samo ako fukas u McDonaldsu
<rut> ako je sila zato ne 
<jaizza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arbh6a0LXWQ
<datase> jaizza: Title: Cat With A Golden Deep Voice Video, Views: 359, Rating: 33.333332%
<jaizza> hrrrrrrrk
<rut> gust je na javnim mjestima prakticirat to 
<jaizza> rut kažu ha?
<rut> ne kazu nego iskustvo
<jaizza> rut čije?
<rut> tvoje
<rut> ti jaizza ko nevjerni toma .. u sve sumnjas
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam ja nish nevjeran ! Odobravam eventualno da me zovu "Crni Tomislave"
<jaizza> pa Tomislav je crni
<jaizza> nije baš neko pifo...
<jaizza> al kaj se može
<rut> jaizza manje pifo a vise sex :P
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10169174_10152156196994998_8385655428425242298_n.png
<jaizza> strip po istinitom događaju
<BotaniCar|2> Vjerujem ti na rijec
<jaizza> rekao mi rut
<BotaniCar|2> *zagrc*
<BotaniCar|2> Tip se sad hoce pojest' sto ne moze kliknut'
<Davor2> Jel volite balet?
<jaizza> Davor2: nudiš ulaznice?
<Davor2> Ne. Al besplatno pogledaj ovo:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW7FkwkBJA0
<datase> Davor2: Title: Excerpts from Giselle (2011) with the Bolshoi Ballet of Moscow, Views: 84694, Rating: 98.6014%
<rut> svasta
<Davor2> Bolshoi je esencija umjetnosti. Najbolji su na kugli!
<rut> muffin sto je tak zanimljivo bilo za kliknut ?
<rut> jaizza sto ja ?
<Davor2> ovo na yt je doslovno predivno!!!!!
<rut> muffin ..
<BotaniCar|2> hmm ? strip ! 
<rut> ma lako za to ..
<rut> daj pastaj link od sande afrike
<rut> da vidi Davor sto je predivno !!
<BotaniCar|2> Pa da mu kapilara pukne :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSVoM2Spqs
<datase> markosejic: Title: Givin the dog a bone - AC/DC (Lyrics), Views: 212755, Rating: 98.371772%
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--uzas-u-sibeniku-ubacili-kiselinu-u-fontanu-i-ubili-kornjace---ne-bih-se-cudio-da-je-rijec-o-istoj-ekipi-/1191095/
<ivoks> u zatvor na 5 godina, sve
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> bez obzira na dob
<BotaniCar|2> ne mogu vjerovati sto citam, to je kao ono kad su ZOOu u Zagrebu donirali hranu za zivotinje, a u njoj zdrobljeno staklo .. 
<Davor2> Ne u zatvor! U kiselinu!
<markosejic> kako moze netko biti toliko bolestan
<Davor2> Pa Å¡ibenik je oduvik poznat po ludnici.
<Davor2> Dobro na glasu je i zatvor, gimnazija, glazba, all ludnica prednjači.
<Davor2> Jovo Rašković je bija šef prije rata.
<Davor2> I virovali il ne bija je najuceniji covik u Sibeniku!! Na stranu njegovo cetnistvo!
<ipozgaj> jutar
<Davor2> ipozgaj jel pala kavica?
<ipozgaj> nije jos, tek sam se probudio maloprije 
<Mmike> doritosi?
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> :P
<Davor2> a ja iden prileci. Budan san od 5
<Davor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEgkKTrmlK0   Evo van prava klasicna umjetnost. Uzivajte a ja se stvarno iden izlezavati. Bog!
<datase> Davor2: Title: Tchaikovsky The Swan Lake , Bolshoi Ballet, Views: 10409, Rating: 95.10204%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cehUGEVm5Kg
<datase> markosejic: Title: Geordie (Brian Johnson) - Can You Do It, Views: 269230, Rating: 98.34711%
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj!
<SilverSpace> 100kn razlika http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=TL-WR842ND
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/otkrivamo-zasto-je-mercedes-toliko-uvjerljiv/746138.aspx
<jaizza> i tak 
<jaizza> vrijeme je da se krene polako
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/epidemija-malih-boginja-dosad-oboljelo-56-ljudi--zahvacene-sve-dobne-skupine-/1191063/ <- pa vi ne cijepite djecu :D
<drj_cro> Mmike: to cjepivo se dobiva tek u 1vom osnovne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mecka razvaljuje ove godine ali tako je uvijek bilo nakon velikih promjena
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> doduse ne kuzim kaj ovaj brije
<Mmike> di je mecka bila prosle i pretprosle godine?
<Mmike> kad tak sere po red bullu sad
<Mmike> al sto jest, jest
<Mmike> maestralni su
<SilverSpace> eh mora nadobudni srat
<SilverSpace> na jutarnjem su uvijek neki natpisi protiv RB
<SilverSpace> index*****
<SilverSpace> ali i na JL
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemam memorije ni za sto :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, ove virtualke pojedu vise memorije nego kayako :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne vjerujem ti!
<jelly> Mmike: 64GB should be enough for everyone
<Mmike> jel' ima dnas laptopa u koje moze tolko rama?
<jelly> laptopa?
 * jelly mislio da Mmike radi od doma
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> sta nemosh od doma radit na laptopu? :)
<jelly> doma mozes imat jacu makinu koja nije laptop
<jelly> tj. host za VMove
<Mmike> bume vidli, bume vidli
<jelly> i stavit je da zuji u spajzi
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> nemam spajzu
<Mmike> al' morma iznajmit stan za ured
<Mmike> pa cu to sve nagurat tam
<Mmike> gledam samo da je u dometu amisove optike
<jelly> he
<Mmike> kvm i mreza
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> virtualbox razmazi covjeka
<Davor2> - Žak Prever, BARBARA
<Davor2> - Žak Prever, BARBARA
<Davor2> Sjeti se Barbara
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se siris :)
<SilverSpace> kad prije
<Mmike> Sjeti se Ba
<Mmike> Rbara
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ne sirim se, nisam ja ivoks, ja pazim na svoju figuru :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dete ce postat sve aktivnije i aktivnije i ak ne zelim zavrsit u zatvoru moram se prebacit za rqdit nekud
<Davor1> Jel ko od vas vozi fiću?
<jelly> Mmike: nemas posebnu radnu sobu?
<Mmike> jelly, nope
<jelly> da, to je shit
<Mmike> jelly, istu smo dali detetu da bude, well, djecja soba
<Mmike> mali stan, jbg, 62 kvadrata
<Mmike> opcija A je otic u veci stan, opcija B je sagradit kucu
<Mmike> ja navijam za opciju B 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> na selo... al opet ne bas na selo :-)
<SilverSpace> koliko sam ovih dana procitao literature o mrezi ddwrt i openwrt uuu zaboli me glava
<Davor1> Mmike, čekaj da Živi zid dođe na vlast, pa ćeš dobiti kuću bez da je gradiš.
<SilverSpace> bar naucih nesto 
<Mmike> jelly, , da, na selo tu negdje oko velegrada :) brezovica, zelina, samobor/zumberak, kraljev vrh, ... :)
<Mmike> Davor1, zivi zid?
<Mmike> tko su ti?
<Davor1> Sinko dobro je znati jer ono šta znaš nemože ti niko oduzeti. A ono šta nezn aš pogotovo nemože.
<SilverSpace> jelly: problem je internet bas ga na selu nemas kakav Mmike treba
<Mmike> o, ima, ima
<Mmike> t-com DSL ima gotovo svukud
<Davor1> Mmike da, Zivi Zid!
<Mmike> Davor1, tko su ti?
<jelly> SilverSpace: nek uzme na brdu pa dohvatit wirelessom do nečijeg tornja
<jelly> a DSL za backup
<SilverSpace> :)
<Davor1> Aktivisti partije Savez za promijene
<Mmike> www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/commodore-64-oglas-11177423
<Mmike> jelly, ili to :D
<Davor1> Mmike:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Savez-za-Promjene-SP/166258406739056?fref=ts
<jelly> Mmike: skoro sam isao ispravljati da je to C64C
<jelly> oho, HRDi http://www.njuskalo.hr/numizmatika-novcanice/lot-novcanica-oglas-11426682
<Mmike> jelly, :D
<Mmike> "Tražimo ravnomjerniju raspodjelu bogatstva"
<Mmike> kak ce se ovo napravit?
<Mmike> oni koji imaju vise ce dat onima koji imaju manje?
<Davor1> U ravnomjernijoj raspodijeli prvi korak je nacionalizacija
<jelly> Mmike: efikasna socijalna drzava + visoki porezi za bogate, kao u svediji i norveskoj
<Davor1> prvenstveno banaka
<Mmike> Davor1, ae, to je ono sto su komunisti probali, pa je oslo ukurac
<jelly> takodjer, probao hugo chavez
<Mmike> pa su ga ubili :D
<jelly> relativno nedavno
<Mmike> znate di komunizam actuallyu funckeonise?
<Mmike> u open sorcetu
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ja se slazem, generalno, Davor1 
<jelly> open source sam po sebi uglavnom ne funckionise
<Davor1> Jel mislite da će Pernara ubiti?
<Mmike> smatram da je 'zarada' ono sto sjebava nase drustvo,globalno
<Mmike> ne mislim, mislim da je pernar neartikulirani idijot
<Mmike> jelly, jasta, a'l tu smo di smo :)
<jelly> pernar... je amater, njega ce biti dovoljno ocrniti
<Mmike> zarada ima samo jedan cilj - biti sto vecom
<Mmike> i ne preza ni pred cime
<Mmike> e, sad, kak maknut zaradu, ja nemam pojma. Jedini nacin koji vidim je da se ukine privatno vlasnistvo.
<Mmike> Al' to je tak radikalno da cak i ja sam sebi kazem 'aj ne seri' :D
<Mmike> Al' dok god zaradjujes znaci da si nekog 'ozenio'. Jer da nisi, nebi zaradio.
<Davor1> Mmike, ako ti se zarađuje:  http://zarada-na-netu.co.nr/
<jelly> Davor1: Mmike zaradjuje proizvodnjom stvarne dodane vrijednost na dan vise nego se s tim zaradi za mjesec
<Davor1> Vjerujem, ali i dobro je ovo Å¡ta kapne
<jelly> to je mlaćenje prazne slame koje ne skalira long-term
<Davor1> Stiforp sigurno radi do 2020-te.
<jelly> tak nesto ce i canonical!
<Davor1> a do tad zarada ide redovno
<Mmike> kyosaki 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> 'rich dad, poor dad'
<Mmike> simpaticna knjizica
<Davor1> Iskusan marketar
<Mmike> super lik objasni stav/odnos prema novcu unutra
<Mmike> kao, njegov siromasni tata ima stav "Ah, to je skupo, ja si to ne mogu priustiti"
<Mmike> a bogati tata (u biti stari od najboljeg mu frenda) ima stav: "Heh, to je skupo, kako bih si ja to mogao priustiti?"
<Mmike> al' i dalje pricamo o novcu, zaradi... :)
<Mmike> generalnom zlu
<Davor1> Inače nemojte gledati dugoročnost programa. Ako program traje samo godinu a onda krahira, ipak je godinu dana išla zarada.
<Mmike> nemam ti ja vremena za to, datase 
<Mmike> erm, Davor1 
<Mmike> treba slozit hardver za mintat coine, ee
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> evo della
<ivoks> tipkovnica je ok
<ivoks> al nije to taj finish koji thinkpad ima
<ivoks> al sta sad
<Davor1> Da, za to treba vremena. Ali ako iz programa izvučeš duplo ili čak troduplo prije kraha to je ka grom
<SilverSpace> dela dela :)
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/amd-seamicro-sm15000-server-sets-benchmark-record-for-hyperscale-openstack-clouds-7000029395/
<Davor1> Ko dela ne boji se gladi
<Davor1> Jel ko od vas vozi fiću?
<Mmike> jos bi sve ove virtualke radile ok da chrome ne pizdeka
<Mmike> sto novija verzija to je sporije odvratniji
<Mmike> idem prat dete
<Davor1> Mmike, a rijecnik ti je vrhunski!
<Mmike> nije to nista
<Mmike> trebas me cut kako govorim pred publikom
<Mmike> k'o mica cica
<Davor1> Mogu zamisliti.
<Davor1> A jel smin pitati kojeg si spola?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovisi koliko te pale grudi :D
<Davor1> Pa poprilično, al kod mene važe samo prave dame bez ostatka. Jesi li žensko?
<Mmike> mene sad sram odgovoriti
<SilverSpace> jedno pitanjce iptables ne moze blokirat po vremenu npr od 8-22
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne
<SilverSpace> to se odradi sa cron
<Mmike> moze cron, da
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<Davor1> Bez odgovora! Ako jesi nesmin te pitati za godine, al ti sigurno mogu biti dida.
<SilverSpace> ok slozim skriptu i u cron
<SilverSpace> odjebo ddwrt
<SilverSpace> slozio vrijeme u ddwrt i sve pet i sad nakon pola sata stari datum i krivo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> rebutao ga dva puta da vidim dali radi 
<SilverSpace> i sve ok i sad vise ne radi koji jebeni ddwrt
<Davor1> a uzmi siemens a-100
<SilverSpace> ja mu dao sansu jer ima bolje web sucelje 
<SilverSpace> mater mu 
<Davor1> Aj Bog narode. Iden traziti veceru. Mozda je i nadjen!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,443 -m time --timestart 12:00 --timestop 13:00 -j 
<SilverSpace> by time / date
<SilverSpace> -m time --timestart HH:MM --timestop HH:MM
<SilverSpace> Mmike: izgleda da moze 
<SilverSpace> ako sam dobro shvatio 
<jelly-home> kak to radi??  Tj. kak kernel zna u kojoj je vremenskoj zoni
<jelly-home> (also, koja je to verzija iptablesa)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam pojma jos citam 
<SilverSpace> to mi je spansko selo 
<SilverSpace> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/iptables#Additional_Tips
<SilverSpace> tu naletio
<jelly-home> ivoks: kad je amd kupio seamicro?
<SilverSpace> mrzim mrzim 
<jelly-home> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-27390345 RIP H. R. Giger
<Davor1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=895Awf55l40
<datase> Davor1: Title: Bulat Okudzhava - Ah Nadia Nadenka, Views: 49407, Rating: 99.52096%
<Davor1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPuxijCjxLI
<datase> Davor1: Title: Arsen Dedic (Bulat Okudzava), Molitva Fransoa Viona, Views: 22927, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/816052/Obilje%C5%BEeno_001.jpg
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: 404?
<SilverSpace> openwrt je avion za ddwrt
<SilverSpace> hm obrisao je sliku vjerojatno 
<SilverSpace> jedini problem je kaj na openwrt ako dode novi kernel zajebavao stari novi paketi 
<SilverSpace> sad mi neda instalirati novi paket koji mi treba 
<SilverSpace> uskoro cu moci predavanje odrzati na temu kako sloziti openwrt 
<SilverSpace> ddwrt sam skroz prekrizio 
<SilverSpace> vise nikad u moju kucu 
<SilverSpace> stavit cu firewall i na dimnjak rule na ddwet
<Davor1> Nema slova... :-(
<ivoks> šđžćč
<ivoks> hm, slova
<Davor1> Šta se sluša?
<ivoks> nesto naporno s nekog standa
<Davor1> A jel ti se sviđa ona: Mala moja malena, suknjica ti šarena košuljica bijela, lijepa si mi cijela mala moja malena. Rosa da te umije, sunce da te ugrije, mala moja malena....
<Davor1> Il ti je draža ona: Daj pasu kost, šta je neko nedavno sugerira?
<Davor1> Od AC/DC
<Davor1> Jeste li svi vi iz ZG?
<ivoks> svi mi?
<Davor1> Yes
<Davor1> Jel još postoji kavana hotela Dubrovnik na Jelačić placu?
<Davor1> I jel postoji restoran Zlatni Kokot kad se krene kraj NAMA-e uzbrdo?
<banderaz_> pogledaj na google street view, lol
<Davor1> Banderaz, neznan ja to koristiti.
<Davor1> Star san ja za te vaše igračke
<Davor1> A jel radi Ghetaldusova foto optika u Ilici?
<Davor1> Niste baš pričljivi. A je uopće postoji Ilica, dvorana Lisinski, HNK...? Ima li išta više gori?
<Davor1> Aj Bog!!
<Davor1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fbx6pyYsX8
<datase> Davor1: Title: Joe Dassin - Et Si Tu N'Existais Pas..., Views: 4502257, Rating: 98.098574%
<Davor1> jel ovaj datase normalan? Ja sibnen link a on odma pogleda i stavi title! Koji bolesnik!!!
<banderaz_> to je provokator
<Davor1> A nije baš pri sebi čini mi se!!!
<Davor1> datase odakle si ti?
<Davor1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NXa5NvWHsQ
<datase> Davor1: Title: Mireille Mathieu - Une histoire d'amour (Love story), Views: 815178, Rating: %
<Davor1> Evo opet!!!
<banderaz_> vidis kako je uporan u svojoj raboti
<Davor1> Aj Bog! Takvih se triba bojati!!!
<Davor1> Banderaz, druže ovo je jedna naša:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzXlffwDGnY
<datase> Davor1: Title: Nathalie Cardone Comandante Hasta Siempre Che Guevara, Views: 146616, Rating: 98.50312%
<banderaz_> i ova je dobra www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZKuDuQOoOk
<datase> banderaz_: Title: I poslije Tita - Tito, Views: 27547, Rating: 95.625%
<banderaz_> evo ti ilice 56 https://maps.google.hr/maps?q=Ilica+56,+zagreb&layer=c&z=17&iwloc=A&sll=45.813236,15.967976&cbp=13,60.5,0,0,0&cbll=45.813216,15.967926&ved=0CAsQ2wU&sa=X&ei=Rp5yU8mAEof48AP88YCoDg
<Davor1> Aj hvala za ovu sliku. Inače tamo san se ja mota '70-tih, a hranija se u Zlatnom Kokotu.
<banderaz_> cijei ZG je mapiran
<banderaz_> tj cijela HR
<banderaz_> kaj nisi vidio Google "Street View"?
<banderaz_> mozes svaku ulicu vidjet i "prosetat" po njoj
<Davor1> A jedanput je kod mene bila susjeda (mladjahna 65 g.) pa san na Debian instalira Google maps da bi ona vidila London di je nekad zivila i radila. Ne svidja mi se jer ne ide glatko.
<banderaz_> ide ak imas brz internet
<banderaz_> bar na windowsima i Flashu xD
<Davor1> sa W. se ne bavin a net mi je Optimin 2 Mbps
<Davor1> http://freeweb.optinet.hr/~dbergam3/qwyx/onyx/tito/
<Davor1> A kad san spomenija London, nije ni on ko sta je bija u doba Beatlesa.
<Davor1> London je vridija dok nije bilo Punka. Kad su poceli drndati Sex Pistols i Clash otisa je kvragu.
<Davor1> Opcenito cili danasnji svit je osa kvragu, a za to su krive podivljale banke.
<Davor1> Aj laku noc. Vrime je za izlezavanje.
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-14
<jelly-home> jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro ! Disk plocice i diskovi ( par, oboje) i rad , 750kn :) Mislim da sam si nasao novog mestra za afto :)
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: gdje
<vileni> i jesu to straznji samo?
<BotaniCar|2> Prednji
<BotaniCar|2> Sesvete , http://www.asrihtaric.com.hr/usluge.php
<vileni> znas sta mene muci kod servisa, kazu mi ljudi dobar servis ovo ono
<vileni> ali kako oni znaju da je dobar, po cemu su kvalificirani procijeniti to
<vileni> po tome koliko je kostalo, koliko je brzo bilo, koliko su ljubazni?
<drj_cro> vileni: dal to radi sto je napravio ili ne :)
<vileni> i dodjes tako kod nekog da ti promijeni zupcasti, pumpu vode, natezace
<vileni> i recimo pumpu ti ostavi staru, naplati novu
<vileni> i tebi motor ode za 20k recimo
<vileni> a kroz tih godinu dvije si hvalio taj servis, kao dobar je
<vileni> a zapravo te pokrao
<vileni> bio jedan poznanik u kao ovlastenom za opel, auto mu se gasi svako toliko
<drj_cro> pa obicaj je da ti i pokazu/tj daju to sto su izvadili van iz auta,al niko ti ne brani da odes isto tako kod nekog drugog i pitas sto je ovdje napravljeno a sto ne
<vileni> i servis mu spaja dijagnostiku, kaze sve ok, pa se dalje gasi, pa opet dijagnostika, mijenjaju nesto bezveze itd
<vileni> nakon 6. dolaska (a svaki je nesto kostao i nista rijesio) musterija pocinje inzistirati da mu promijene pumpu goriva
<vileni> kao nema veze ako bezveze potrosi pare, samo neka mu promijene
<vileni> i rijesi problem
<vileni> ja sam isto tako rijesio problem bez odlaska servisu, sto ovlasteni za skodu isto nije uspio
<vileni> predlagali su novi karburator, koji je bio cca 80% vrijednosti skode :)
<vileni> prijasnji vlasnik se na srecu nije odlucio na to, nego je meni prodao auto za sitnis
<vileni> a odlazak drugom serviseru nakon sto si servisirao vec nije izgledan, ako nista drugo zbog vremena koje je potrebno
<vileni> starih dijelova svaki servis ima, i moze ti ostaviti tvoju pumpu npr i pokazati ti jednu rabljenu i neces imati pojma da je to to
<vileni> ajd, diskovi, plocice, izmjena ulja, sve se to vidi, ali to su ionako osnovne stvari i ne kostaju previse
<MmikeDOMA> aaaaa
<MmikeDOMA> previse virtualki
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kupio si, daklem, nove diskove?
<BotaniCar|2> mmike: Jesam
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, izvrsno :D
<Mmike> jedino, pazi na plocice
<Mmike> za jedno 2 tjedna smotaj kotac, i pogledaj kolike s
<Mmike> pa onda za 2 tjedna opet
<Mmike> ja sam jedno vrijeme, sa starom mazdom 323, u tokicu kupovao plocice koje bi skurio u manje od 2 mjeseca :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ocu kurac, nemam namjeru ni pogledat' dok opet ne zaskripi ili se zabijem u neki zid
<BotaniCar|2> kaj da gledam, jel se ocito tanje ? :D
<Mmike> yup
<obruT> zna li tko imali kakav cronjob (osim eventualno onaj koji generira issue/issue.net) da poziva lsb_release ?
<Mmike> obruT, grep -Rni lsb_release /etc/ ? :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Digitalni certifikat je u biti javni kljuc potpisan od trusted partyja, right?
<obruT> Mmike: ma zgrepo i jesam i nasao taj koji kreire issue/motd
<SilverSpace> zasto paket koji koji narucis prvi uvijek zadnji stigne i taj najvise trebas
 * SilverSpace ima osjecaj da ga Kinezi zajebavaju 
<BotaniCar|2> ja imam osjecaj da sam kreten. Lupam 10 minuta dry run neceg kaj sam radio, i hoce lokalno, nece kad lupam remote. Gledam i ne kuzim, nakon 10 min skuzim da u remote sesiji nisam zadnje slovo komande napisao.
<SilverSpace> jucer sam se do ponoci zajebavao sa iptables i nista nisam napravio 
<SilverSpace> zabrana u mrezi radi ali ako si spojen preko wifi ne
<BotaniCar|2> Cuj ovo "za**bavao sam se do ponoci" :) Pa to nije zahebancija - budan si manje od 48h i anagziran na problemu :D
<BotaniCar|2> Sad ako ti pokusamo pomoci, budes napisao "ma , dosta sam s tim za danas" :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: jo
<markosejic> BotaniCar|2: pozz
<markosejic> jaizza: pozz
<BotaniCar|2> ta ta ra ti ra
<jaizza> markosejic: yo
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i tebi jutro 
<SilverSpace> koja kvaka 21
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj se dogodilo?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu nikako smislit kak se spojit na router koji ima isti ip ko i glavni 
<SilverSpace> naravno nisam fizicki ni blizu 
<jaizza> kako i zašto ima isti IP?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: zato kaj glupi tcom ostavi ... .1.1 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: dogovori s vlasnikom da tcomovom promijeni IP na .10 , nema druge
<jaizza> (Y)
<SilverSpace> a po defoltu su daolaze ... .1.1 
<SilverSpace> svi/su
<SilverSpace> a pomoci sa druge strane nikave
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm tcom nema telnet otvoren ovaj drugi ima dali bi to proslo i ako su dva ista ip_a na mrezi
<BotaniCar|2> A mislim, mozes i sam, samo upozori covjeka da ces to napraviti pa da si mora default gateway podesiti ili obnoviti leasove na svemu kaj je na mrezi 
<BotaniCar|2> ne bi proslo silber, imat ces IP konflikt, i do jednog neces moci doci 
<BotaniCar|2> *silver
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: to sam i mislio 
<SilverSpace> nis morat cu ga nauciti prvo kako sam da sredi ip 
<BotaniCar|2> Velim ti da mozes i ti, ali napravi to kad nema nikaj spojeno na mrezu ili mu najavi radove
<BotaniCar|2> Kak su windowsi smijesni, ako imas RAID , moze se desiti da disk usage bude veci od 100% :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ( ako mjeris kroz WMI) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: znaci da ti se disk razletio :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nije, sve je u redu, samo mjeri na krivi nacin 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: radi BRZE NEGO MOGUCE
<BotaniCar|2> Pda, nemoguce brzo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> De vid' ovo za 10 evra/mjesec  http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-scg2 
<BotaniCar|2> Ki me vrag tjera da eksperimentiram s SELinuxom ?  "SELinux is preventing /bin/ps from search access on the directory 62009." i tak miljon i po gresaka .. sreca da je samo permissov mod 
<jelly> tak ti i treba kad radish ps -fe
<jelly> via nano?  eh
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i kak da slozim serul da ignorira PS za mene ? " grep ps /var/log/audit/audit.log | audit2allow -M mypol" mi ne pomogne, sljedeci put opet dobi'm gresku 
<BotaniCar|2> naravno, i ucitam pravilo :) 
<jelly> Punjena paprika s pire krumpirom                32.00 kuna
<jelly> hmm
 * jelly nije doruckovao
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ah, ne znam ti ja selinux
<BotaniCar|2> zna jaizzain muzich, bu'm ja njega udavil ! :) 
<jelly> istelio se dok sam natjerao snmpd i jednu custom skriptu da radi 
<jelly> kad je dosla druga skripta onda jebilo disable
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, fakat sam ga ocas uposlio na produkciji di se ne drkelja cesto, ali na test/edu kantama se povampirio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY4ODc
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> u tri pizde matere
<Mmike> eto
<jaizza> no napokon sam svršila 
<jaizza> mogu ići ručati
<BotaniCar|2> Daj nam maramice, zaskvirtala si cijelu sobu 
<jaizza> pa j**em se s ovim cijelo jutro, bilo bi čudo da nisam
<SilverSpace> rizini rezanci u saftu, zakon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovakvo bi ti radno mjesto trebalo :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVLIMOEMiYc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Wireless Handheld USB Trackball with Laser Pointer - Control Media Center, HTPC, XBMC, PLeX, Views: 19686, Rating: 97.15415%
<BotaniCar|2> .rt
<jelly> datase: ping
<datase> pong
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o !!
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Ennio Morricone – The Man With The Harmonica (Apollo 440 Remix), Apollo 440 – Heart Go Boom, Apollo 440 – Stop the Rock, Johnny Cash – Ring of Fire, "Weird Al" Yankovic – The Avril Lavigne Interview
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Johnny Cash – God's Gonna Cut You Down, Renman – Frod, Avenged Sevenfold – Warmness On The Soul, Avenged Sevenfold – Seize the Day (Live in the LBC) DVD, Avenged Sevenfold – Second Heartbeat
<jelly> ah, nickname
<BotaniCar> ha, pomaze kad zna s kim prica
<jelly> j.cash haj fajv!
 * BotaniCar ode okinut' i ring-o-fire, samo da ne izadje iz recent tracksa
 * jelly to samo zbog reklame
<BotaniCar> JAO ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGyB093QOIo # Fallout soundtrack ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Full Fallout 1 and 2 Soundtracks, Views: 137886, Rating: 99.41349%
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkF2C_u3Hgs # danas me bas hoce 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: black hawk down _ barra barra, Views: 596212, Rating: 98.23174%
<obruT> ivoks: gdje ti s kakim agencijam u sjevernoj americi suradjujes ? amerima ili kanadjanima ?
<SilverSpace> http://images.teamtalk.com/14/05/800x600/nico-rosberg-car-1024_3141345.jpg
<SilverSpace> truba
<tonil> haha koji k
<ivoks> obruT: agencijama?
<ivoks> obruT: turistickim? amerima i kanadjanima
<jaizza> pak niste bili baš aktivni dok me ni bilo
<api984> dan
<obruT> ivoks: jel trebaju kanadjani kakvog rvata tamo na ispomoc na koji mjesec ? :) frend ide tumarati kanadom na (minimalno) 6 mjeseci pa ce trazit neke poslice :) inace je fizicki aktivan, za sportski turizam uvijek spreman :)
<jaizza> ah 
<ivoks> obruT: ne znam, mogu pitati frenda
<obruT> iako, sad mi nesto zvoni u glavi da ovaj nema radnu dozvolu :)
<obruT> misim da ce ovo nesto sto ce radit tamo, radit onak, ispod stola :)
<obruT> ce da ga deportiraju prije nego sto i stigne :)
<ivoks> pocelo je
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi dobro
<ivoks> tuzbe na racun rha
<ivoks> bilo i vrijeme
<jelly> o cem pricas
<ivoks> doci ce i do nas
<ivoks> cuti ces
<jelly> le sigh
<ivoks> prvo u americkim novinama
<ivoks> pa onda za koji tjedan i u nasim
<jelly> ne bi slucajno stavio link
<ivoks> nije javno dostupan
<ivoks> osim ako nemas pretplatu na wsj
<ivoks> wall street journal
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwecWatwmCk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kid Rađa - Gamad, Views: 31019, Rating: 97.395354%
<jelly> ivoks: opet... stavi link, pa ko ima ima
<jelly> [paywall]
<jelly> tak ja stavim za lwn 
<ivoks> "Red Hat has taken the art form of closed open-source to a new level," said Martin Fink, H-P's head of its cloud business. H-P sells and supports Red Hat's Linux software, but it also competes with Red Hat in the OpenStack and cloud-software market.
<ivoks> Last November, Red Hat ordered its employees to stop working with Mirantis, a startup that sells a subscription and support for a commercial version of OpenStack. Red Hat partnered with Mirantis and invested in the company last June. It tapped Mirantis consultants and tools to help Red Hat customers build cloud-computing systems using Red Hat's version of OpenStack.
<ivoks> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303851804579560290024021158?mg=reno64-wsj
<jelly> tnx
 * jelly je opet interpretirao "rh" krivo, ovaj put kao "Republika Hrvatska"
<ivoks> u principu
<ivoks> redhat neda nikome da vrti redhat ako cloud isto nije redhat
<Mmike> jebote kak je kvm glup u tri coskava dreka
<ivoks> ni microsoft to ne radi
<ivoks> dakle, redhat ne podrzava redhat koji se vrti na kvmu
<ivoks> ako taj kvm isto nije na redhatu
<ivoks> cak ni na vmwareu
<ivoks> ako vrtis redhat na vcentru, ok
<ivoks> ako vrtis redhat na vcentru, kojeg pokrece openstack, nemas support
<ivoks> hp je popizdio i izasao u javnost s time
<ivoks> a taj problem imaju svi
<ivoks> i rh bi se mogao naci u ozbiljnim problemima
<ivoks> financijskim i pravnim
<ivoks> pokusavaju preuzeti poenstack ne kvalitetom, vec monopolom
<ivoks> i novcem, jel
<jelly> <ivoks> i rh bi se mogao naci u ozbiljnim problemima # ... sto je sasvim ok
<ivoks> jucer ih je mark oprao
<ivoks> svi su se smijali hahaha
<ivoks> kao 'mi podupiremo ceph, mislimo kako je izvrstan'
<ivoks> 'dakako, mi to mislimo vec tri godine'
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> <ivoks> ako vrtis redhat na vcentru, kojeg pokrece openstack, nemas support # di ovo pise? ... mislim, nemam takvu situaciju ali ne vidim razliku u support matrici 
<jelly> jesu li to nedavno negdje stavili?
<ivoks> ne pise nigdje, to ti kazu
<ivoks> jer to nije redhat openstack
<jelly> to sto kazu mogu objesit macku o rep
<jelly> imam support contracte
<ivoks> imas, za vcenter
<ivoks> ne za openstack koji koristi vcenter kao hyervisor
<ivoks> ma, stvari ce postati sve ruznije za njih
<jelly> sta njih boli sto vcentru pristupam rucno, ili powershellom, ili pythonom, ili pythonom kojeg pokrece openstack
<ivoks> jer igraju istu igru prema svima
<ivoks> pa briga ih je, ocito
<ivoks> jer ti nisu prodali svoj enterprise openstack :)
<ivoks> pocinje ovako, a moglo bi zavrsiti na sudu
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> mislim, nama super
<jelly> najgore sto mogu napraviti je ne prihvatiti produzenje supporta... u kojem slucaju bi za licencama otisli kod orakla koji je jos gori ;-)
<ivoks> s njima vise nitko ne zeli raditi, pa svi zele raditi s nama
<ivoks> pogotovo sad kako su preuzeli i centos
<ivoks> zato mi je zao i centosa i cepha
<ivoks> pogotovo cepha
<jelly> dobro, nisu ga preuzeli nego su im poklonili infrastrukturu
<jelly> nece centos propast
<ivoks> pa, zaposlili su sve developere u redhat
<jelly> svih pet, da 
<jelly> nece si oni dopustit da centos krepa
<ivoks> pa nece
<ivoks> ali im nece sluziti kako im je sluzio prije
<ivoks> ako nastave kako su krenuli
<ivoks> no, njihov problem
<ivoks> malo su se pogubili i krenuli taktikom koju koriste velike firme
<ivoks> uostalom, i jesu velika firma
<jelly> bojim se oni da nisu MS ili Oracle koji takve stvari mogu izvesti
<jelly> u najgorem slucaju, usporit ce se razvoj openstacka za godinu-dvije zbog FUD-a i vise love EMC-ju
<jelly> i Amazonu i kome god
<ivoks> nece usporiti razvoj openstacka
<ivoks> openstack ne ovisi o njima
<ivoks> da, imaju najvise commita
<ivoks> da, imaju najvise ljudi zaposlenihj
<jelly> FUD uvijek uspori prihvacanje
<ivoks> ali vecina njihovih commita je prilagodjavanje openstacka njihovoj platformi
<ivoks> oni vec FUDaju openstack
<ivoks> kao 'mozda je spreman'
<ivoks> a najvece firme na svijetu ga vec koriste
<ivoks> je li savrsen, nije
<jelly> a openstack ima premalo developera za ono sto je zagrizao
<ivoks> ali za neke se stvari moze koristiti
<ivoks> dodat cemo mi jos neke
<jelly> s kojim novcima :-)
<ivoks> pogotovo sad kada se kes slijeva u abnormalnim iznosima :)
<ivoks> bez brige
<jelly> drzim fige
<ivoks> stari moj...
<ivoks> u manje od godine dana smo skocili 600%
<Mmike> dobro jel' moram ja neki drek napravit da kvm pocne raditi 'normalno'? Instalcija ubuntu a u kvm virtualku traje oko 40 minuta (dok se isti u vbox instalra u 10 minuta)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako imas vbox intsaliran, onda ti je taj junk preuzeo akcelerator
<ivoks> i tvoj je u biti qemu
<jelly> mesečina, bato
<Mmike> ivoks, bez obzira sto je vbox ugasen?
<jelly> Mmike: rmmod
<jelly> (ak uopće ide)
<Mmike> jer me ovaj pita na pocetku sta ocu, kvm ili quemu (virt-manager-drek, kad slazem novu virtualku)
<ivoks> pokreni kvm-ok
<Mmike> INFO: /dev/kvm exists
<Mmike> KVM acceleration can be used
<ivoks> pa jel ga koristi?
<api984> Mmike: jeeee
<ivoks> kako pokreces kvm?
<api984> virsh
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> iz vrit-managera
<Mmike> kliknem na 'start'
<Mmike> ili stsa vec tamo pise
<api984> virsh : start VirtualName
<Mmike> e, pa to je isti drek k'o da kliknem 'start', ne?
<api984> Mmike: jup
<api984> Mmike: katkad gui sere
<api984> Mmike: onaj restart ili reset zna hebat u gui pa je ok ici na virhs: reset Vmname
<api984> npr recimo
<Mmike> restart mi ne radi, reset radi
<api984> meni ne radi reset i restart bas
<Mmike> al' dobro to
<api984> kroz gui
<Mmike> kak da ja vidim dal' koristim quemkurac ili kvm?
<api984> sek
<ivoks> uvijek koristis qemu
<ivoks> kvm je samo kernel dio :)
<api984> ivoks: da
<api984> kvm je ok ako ti proc to podrzava
<api984> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<api984> za proc ona prva
<api984> za virtualku bacis oko kroz virt manager
<api984> kad ides na new pa ti nudi u GUIu dali oces KVM
<api984> kvm mislim da ima kernel module neke loadane ako se ne varam 
<api984> zabio vec kak to ide… 
<Mmike> nudi mi 
<Mmike> i izaberem kvm
<api984> da
<api984> radit ce ti ok…. 
<ivoks> samo makni vbox module
<ivoks> jer mozda lockaju hardware accelerator
<api984> ima fora oko odabira za disk image type… qcowq, raw, vmdk itd… 
<api984> qcow2 oops
<api984> neznam dali je nekad bio bug koji image KAO daje bolje perf…. 
<api984> neka stara prica ako se dobro sjecam… 
<ivoks> issati, pa ti kvm ne znas koristiti :)
<ivoks> a lijepo sam ti pricao da se primis toga i ostavis ove desktop gluposti :)
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> sporo je do bola
<api984> Mmike: sporo
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sporo
<ivoks> kvm je inace brzi i od hardvera
<ivoks> tak da, nesto radis krivo
<api984> baremetal hypervisor kaj ne
<api984> kad je unutar kernela
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kvm ima io bolji nego disk
<ivoks> jer pise u memoriju
<ivoks> naravno, to se sve da konfigurirati
<jelly> tj djubre laze :->
<ivoks> tako nekako
<api984> ivoks: kako god meni radi superiska…. 
<ivoks> svima radi super
<jelly> to je ok ak ti write() reorder ne predstavlja problem
<jelly> al ak vrtis neku bazu u guestu... veselje
<ivoks> velim, sve se da sloziti
<jelly> sve se da sloziti, samo mi lagano idu na zivce unsafe defaultu
<jelly> slicno kao i storage ili db ili bilo koji benchmarci
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jasno je da nesh radim krivo
<Mmike> pitanje je - sto
<Mmike> btw, je'l ima nacin da ne me libvirt ne gnjavi oko permissiona?
<Mmike> hocu, npr, da se stsroj instalira sa .iso imagea, a ovaj zeli iso imageu promijenit ownera
<Mmike> i kak mi je to na nfs exportu, onda ne radi
<jelly> zasto bi read-only imageu htio promijenit ownera?
<Mmike> zasto bi hrvatske sume naplacivale izlete u sume :)
<jelly> tak nekak
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> deinstalirajmo oracle proprietary govno
<Mmike> (koje u biti opce nije govno, samo ne podrzava vm-in-vm)
<Mmike> h,
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> cini se da je ipak nekbi bed u ubuntu-12.04.mini.iso imageu :) kad njega bootnem isto cekam PUN KUFER nakon sto upisem http proxy adresu :)
<Mmike> (butnem u vbox, glupi bc test s faktorijelama pokaze da je cpu-wize kvm nesto sitno brzi od vboxa, a za diskove ono sto je antisha reko - radi k'o munja)
<Mmike> (al' nemoj da ti struje nestane :D )
<Mmike> ivoks, to je izgleda razlog sto onom virtuciju treba 505 gladnih godina da pokrene virtualku - pxe boot, potegne 12.04 netinstall koji ima neki feler u sebi cini se
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> virtuci traje dugo jer je virtualka u virtualki
<weshmashian> ubutnu is perfect just the way it is? :)
<ivoks> tvoj hardver mozda ne podrzava nested virtualizaciju
<ivoks> mozda ti mreza nije dobro postavljena
<ivoks> kada si definirao virtualku
<ivoks> jesi slio virtio ethernet i disk?
<ivoks> slozio
<ivoks> ako si slozio da koristi scsi/ide i e1000/stavec, onda je sigurno jako sporo
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> jel' ti mene slusas? :)
<Mmike> virtuci traje dugo je netinstalira 12.04
<Mmike> koji ima neki bed
<Mmike> sad cu bas probat netinstalat laptop s time
<Mmike> sjecam se da sam i pred godin-dve imao bed s time, al' sam brijao da je to do spore mreze ili neceg - kad instaliras sa 'punokrvnog' iso imagea nema tih bedova
<ivoks> ajde ti daj xml od te svoje virtualke
<Mmike> isto tako, 14.04 netinstr radi ok
<Mmike> samsec
<Mmike> https://pastebin.canonical.com/110198/
<Mmike> dreck
<Mmike> krivo pastebint :)
<Mmike> krivi
<ivoks> ok je za mene :)
<ivoks> ok je taj xml
<Mmike> jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> e, da
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> wtf
<Mmike> velim, bed je sa tim imidzem nekim
<Mmike> waat?
<ivoks>       <source dev='eth2' mode='bridge'/>
<ivoks> eth2 ti sigurno nije u bridge modu
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> to mi je jedina mrezna u stroju
<ivoks> ne ne ne
<ivoks> eth2 je interface
<SilverSpace> koje atribute treba dodati na rsync kad kopiram home
<ivoks> a bridge slazes izmedju interfacea i libvirt mreze
<ivoks> i onda ti se bridge zove br0 ili nesto
<Mmike> ma e, da
<Mmike> nisam slozio to
<Mmike> htio sam vulgaris ubuntu instalirarti
<Mmike> stovise, ovo radi sad
<SilverSpace> rsync -nesto
<Mmike> jer mogu do virtualke s ostatka mreze svoje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: -a
<Mmike> jedno s hosta nemogu :D (jos)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa zato sto radis krivo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, -avP
<Mmike> ivoks, radim krivo - sto?
<ivoks> radi zbog neke slucajnosti
<ivoks> brctl show eth2
<Mmike> nemam bridz upaljen
<Mmike> cekaj, brate
<Mmike> ili, hm
 * Mmike lupa glavom o zid
<ivoks> lupaj lupaj
<ivoks> haha evo mirnatisa na nasem standu
<ivoks> mijenjau redhat lanyard s nasim ::)
<ivoks> a i hp je napravio isto hahahaha
<Mmike> virtualbox je tolko jednostavniji :D
<ivoks> dok ne pocnes raditi ozbiljne stvari
<ivoks> vbox je ok za igranje doma
<ivoks> fino, ceo himself
<Mmike> da, neznam dal' vbox opce moze bi server-hosting-kurac grade virtualizacija
<Mmike> al' bar klik-klik i imas virtualku bez puno petljanja
<Mmike> naime, virtuoci stuff mi je poizsemerio mreze
<Mmike> sacemo mi to :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak da debugiram za koji kufer debian installer zapne u 12.04 netinstaleru? 
<Mmike> magic hint-word neki, ako znas :)
<jelly> Alt-F3
<jelly> magic shell of friendship
<Mmike> friend of shellship
<jelly> oh $DEITY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oMhN4Jrdzk
<datase> jelly: Title: Jan Wayne - Because the Night, Views: 4356141, Rating: 96.69694%
<Mmike> e, tak
<Mmike> u biti nije nist sporo
<Mmike> nego je samo instalacija za precise u banani
<jelly> "nece radi bez dnsa!"
<Mmike> ivoks, ak mi nesh vec donjet doritose aj mi donesi www.halfmoonbaytrading.com/sauces/iguana-xxx-habanero-pepper-sauce
<Mmike> "Differentiate your applications with Red Hat Software Collections"
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> dobio sam mail od redhata :D
<jelly> Mmike: koliko je taj ljut
<Mmike> mnogo
<jelly> 10k? 100k? 
<jelly> ili si jedan od onih koji misle da scoville ne vrijedi kao mjera?
<jelly> ha, toga ima jos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT9IDo-vF5k
<datase> jelly: Title: Kate Ryan - Voyage Voyage (official music video), Views: 3517040, Rating: 97.553206%
<Mmike> jelly, neznam kol'ko je po skovilu
<Mmike> al' je jebacki ljuto
<Mmike> to ico dakako ima sve :)
<Mmike> i ovaj konkretni je bas dobar
<Mmike> nij smao ljut
<Mmike> ima on neki 
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> vidim da ima svasta unutra, vise onak svjeze vocno
<Mmike> hotsauceofthemonth.com/Widow-Hot-Sauce-No-Survivors.html
<Mmike> ovo je smrt
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> gotovo za danas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio  http://images.teamtalk.com/14/05/800x600/nico-rosberg-car-1024_3141345.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://docs.kali.org/category/armel-armhf
<SilverSpace> disi slatki
<SilverSpace> cudim se kaj mi internet sporo ide 
<SilverSpace> a ono netjak gleda filmice muzika strima youtube 
<SilverSpace> bokte ocu optiku
<Davor1> Ima li ode Å¡ta Marxista?
<Vlado9A3CY> večer :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i tebi sinko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> konacno mi stigo timer
<SilverSpace> danas
<Vlado9A3CY> super :)
<SilverSpace> nisam nista isprobao 
<Vlado9A3CY> onaj moj timer je u kutiji od cipela :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pojes ce ga misevi 
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno razmišljam o stolnoj lampi s LEDicama...
<SilverSpace> hrpu stvari radim pa ne stignem nis
<Vlado9A3CY> a čak sam si uspio pribaviti i dvije 1W ledice s lećama ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali nemrem naci dovoljno vremena ...
<SilverSpace> ja bez leca 10kom
<SilverSpace> 1W
<Vlado9A3CY> no slozit cu ih... jednom...
<Vlado9A3CY> valjda :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bravo ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, odoh prema kuhinji :)
<SilverSpace> nisam jos ni drvo nabavio planove sam nacrtao 
<SilverSpace> d tek
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> eh, pukla mi je veza na trenutak ...
<Davor1> Ko ode voli Arsena Dedića?
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/1512065_874166495942786_4723032464758867348_o.jpg #Badurina je car :) 
<DomaMuffin> Da je Rebro manja bolnica zvalo bi se Rebarce.
<ivoks> umoran
<BotoMlat> Ima me pol kanala :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc
<ivoks> noc
<BotoMlat> Noch 
<Mmike> krv ti mlat
<BotoMlat> Krv mi mlat ! 
<BotoMlat> MikoMliko 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-15
<ivoks> rh fights back
<ivoks> https://www.redhat.com/about/news/archive/2014/5/on-openstack-and-open-source
<ivoks> to je farsa za javnost
<ivoks> u zbilji, ne zele nikoga certificirati
<ivoks> lako je zajebavati se sa canonicalom
<ivoks> al vidjet cemo koliko ce se moci zajebavat s hp-om
<ivoks> bojim se da si kopaju grob
<ivoks> kad bi bar HP znao sto zeli... :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<markosejic> jutro BotaniCar  i jaizza 
<jaizza> markosejic: oj
<markosejic> evo kopam po moj posao nista efikasno
<drj_cro> jutro
<markosejic> gledam knjigovezki radnik traze 10 godina iskustva
<ivoks> kakav mail server
<ivoks> from=<grosingdoo01@xnet.hr> to=<
<ivoks> predbiljež....@....> proto=ESMTP helo=<smtp.xnet.hr>
<ivoks> dragi xnetu, ž nije uredan znak u to polju
<BotaniCar> :) Nu, ako si Rfc 6531 compliant, onda je ( Ako se dobro sjecam ) 
<jelly-home> nisu oni krivi nego njihov korisnik
<ivoks> pa i oni, sto su pustili mail
<jelly-home> kad si isp nemres sam tak odbijati kojekakve malformed poruke
<jelly-home> izmedju ostalog i zato sto imas hrpu opreme koja generira alerte koji su slicno strgane a koje moraju proci
<jelly-home> note to self: prebuilt kernel with grsecurity http://mempo.org/downloads/
<BotaniCar> "International characters above U+007F are permitted by RFC 6531, though mail systems may restrict which characters to use when assigning local parts.", ivoks, ja krivim tvoju stranu 
 * BotaniCar se sakrije
<ivoks> tocnije, ovaj je umjesto ž koristio ?
<ivoks> nije to bio utf8
<BotaniCar> Moji webovi su prije cesto znali shebat , kad sam kroz php morao slati mailove,prekodiravao je kak mu se diglo  
<jelly-home> ak njegova strana oglasava SMTPUTF8 onda bi bilo ok... ali niko normalan, ukljucivo Postfix, to ne podrzava niti oglasava
<jelly-home> (vidi Vicine odgovore u http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.mail.postfix.user/241125)
<jaizza> eh kad ti rebootaju stroj pod ircom...
<ivoks> kad ce ovaj rba idirekt vise raditi normalno :)
<ivoks> svaki klik pol minute
<ivoks> ili vise
<jelly-home> jaizza: tak je to kad imas windowse
<jaizza> jelly-home: ne vrijeđaj
<jelly-home> na linuxima nema group policy ni automatske zakrpe ni rebootovi :->
<jelly-home> (meni isto rebootalo... virtualku gdje imam samo toad i vsphere client)
<jaizza> jelly-home: shows what you know Daphne, rebootala se Linux mašina
<jelly-home> ha!
<jelly-home> sigurno je neko rucno ributao
<jaizza> da! da me pokuša otjerat s IRCa
<BotaniCar> kad se spajas necloakana, i ja bi te odspojio i folirao da sam rebootao kantu :D
<obruT> jel igrao tko ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGVg8ZQGFAg
<datase> obruT: Title: Gas Guzzler Extreme: Full Metal Frenzy Trailer, Views: 3341, Rating: 100.0%
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10348629_742119865810306_770799344086889323_n.jpg
<jaizza> http://www.jutarnji.hr/maca-heroj-spasila-dijete-od-podivljalog-psa-nevjerojatan-prizor-hrabrosti-i-pozrtvovnosti/1191461/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XzTiWxwz3I # stara garda zagreba , nikad too much! Karaka , stross , mojne se folirat , lupim te f nos :) #NSFW
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Sound Impuls, Renman - Nikad 2 much (2012.), Views: 4258, Rating: 95.555554%
<BotaniCar> Hebo ga centos i "podrska" za hyper-v , zakaj su mi initframsi potrgani s svakim novim kernelom ? 
<ivoks> sinoc
<ivoks> sam bio u coca cola muzeju
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10154168_10152352569388567_9044790466106712668_n.jpg
<rut> jel tko trosi squid i squidGuard ?
<BotaniCar> ja trosim squid i dansguardian, ako ti to pomaze
<rut> ne
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10252054_10152162912676336_3787690113697941343_n.jpg
<ivoks> signed copy
<Mmike> vani fakat puse
<Mmike> pre fakin jako
<ivoks> http://9gag.tv/p/a9Jqwx/watch-the-banned-cartoon-that-denmark-uses-to-get-young-people-to-vote-voteman?ref=fbl9
<ivoks> danci su zakon
<drj_cro> ivoks: ko je potpiso? :)
<ivoks> ne znam :)
<Mmike> fakat, jaizza, de vise s tim RBA bankarstvom, zash to tak kilavo radi stalno?
<jaizza> ttp://naturalhealthwarriors.com/watch-this-video-youll-never-eat-mcdonalds-french-fries-again/
<ivoks> kaj, rakitic je gej
<ivoks> kak bu to nasa zemlja prihvatila? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> komad!
<obruT> tko je rakitic ?
<obruT> vjerojatno neki pjevac ili sportas
<Mmike> pazi ovo, pise na tecajnoj listi. onoj na naslovnici, da je dolar (srednji) 5.52
<Mmike> onda kliknes na 'aktualna tecajna lista' i dobis da je kupovni za devize 5,38
<Mmike> a onda odes na 'arhiva tecaja po valuti' i vidis da je danas kupovni za devize 5,42
<Mmike> jaizza, pa dobro, jebemu :D
<Mmike> obruT, rakitic, kak neznas, rakitje, jezero, sljuncara... poduzetnik! :D
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj?
<Mmike> jaizza, jel' moja para opce sigurna u toj bamci? :D
<jaizza> Mmike: ne
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj te muči?
<Mmike> cache u browseru, cini se, ipak :D
<jaizza> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/pravoslavna-crkva-ismijana-zbog-kritika-conchiti--mi-smo-protiv-bradatih-muskaraca-u-haljinama--/1191528/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za razliku od katolika, kojima je to ueber kul :D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj ima, dali ti vijetar smeta? :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne, tebi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no da :) kome je to kul
<jaizza> Mmike: si mi posjetio linkedin profil skoro?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: znaci da nisi u suknjici :)
<ivoks> vijetar :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni skroz kul, moram ti rec
<Mmike> tj, to mi isto k'o tetoviranje
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vetar
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jednom sam Å¡etala od NSBa prema FERu u suknjici pa mi se digla skroz u zrak
<Mmike> debilizam maestralni
<Mmike> ne kuzim ekipu koja se tetovira
<Mmike> (doduse, ne kuzim nit rincice i to sve)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni ja
<Mmike> al' ne vidim kak bi mene trebalo smetati to sto se netko drugi tetovira (ili si busi usi/nos/stovec)
<Mmike> ak njih veseli, neka ih, stovise, bring-it-on!
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim tko uziva u tetovazi
<Mmike> yup, nit ja
<jelly> Mmike: daju los primjer tvojem DJETETU
<jelly> Think of the children!
<Mmike> jelly, lol, dobar :D
<jaizza> a propo tetovaža: http://vuible.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/39341370c6f10d78da7fb3ab8eaf10ba.jpg
<Mmike> jaizza, ne, taj linked in ne trosim bas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle poslje ovog eu songa djeca iamju dileme i nocne mora, bar su tako rekli strucnjaci 
<jelly> 2nd note to self: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mempo/deterministic-kernel/master/doc/pgp-key-45953F23-rfree-mempo.pub
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bullshit, bullcrap
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nakon tog imaju nocne more, a nakon ratnih filmova i horora nemaju?
<Mmike> bogarati kako puse
<SilverSpace> ja bi na plazu :) http://www.jutarnji.hr/-pogledajte-vruce-kadrove-s-plaze-u-rio-de-janeiru/1191018/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imam malog nasilnika doma samo ga zanimaju nasilne igre samo da je pucacina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i brijes da je to ok?
<SilverSpace> brije samo tako na Star Wars
<Mmike> ivoks, kad se vracas ti, doneses umak koji ak naletis negdje na njega? :) 
 * Mmike opet trepce okicama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ah brijem bolje i to nego eu song :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak, molim te, je to bolje?
<Mmike> mrznja, pucacina i ubijanje naspram tolerancije ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ttp://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2014/03/here-s-what-facebook-is-doing-to-your-brain-it-s-kind-of-shocking.html
<jelly> http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2014/03/here-s-what-facebook-is-doing-to-your-brain-it-s-kind-of-shocking.html
<drj_cro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WODz3sSJN0&feature=youtu.be lol
<datase> drj_cro: Title: Branko Đapić pressica - predstavljanje programa, Views: 19664, Rating: 92.72727%
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/mercedes-isprobao-vuvuzelu/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://thejudge13.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/untitled26.jpg?w=497&h=381
<SilverSpace> http://thejudge13.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/untitled25.jpg
<SilverSpace> pocela sprdacina :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tolerancija i forsiranje jednakosti nas je dovelo tu kud smo dosli :) Dobro je jedan od bivsih direktora NASAe rekao da od kad su poceli enforsati zaposljavanje po gender/race equatiu , a ne po sposobnosti, nish ne ide 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nije primjenjivo na ovo o cem pricate, al eto .. morao sam reci da sam zatucani seljak
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je novo? mislim, to nisu imali u spanjolskoj
<jaizza> para
<BotaniCar> nemam
<jaizza> noid
<BotaniCar> sve-sam-slozio
 * Mmike se ide, da oprostite, fino usrat :D
<BotaniCar> Ne idi nikam dok ne pejstas konfu ! Cekam tu vec .. 5 min ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: bolje da si išal samnom na pifu
<BotaniCar> Sad se i meni, da prostite, prikenjalo :) ZARAZA !
<rut> pifu .. jel ti znas ista drugo osim pife trazit ?? 
<rut> onda se cudis sto nema sexa 
<jaizza> rut ne nudi se, niš od toga
<rut> pa imas doma .. ponudi se sama kao sto pifu trazis
<BotaniCar> https://imgur.com/gallery/JhgbhCV # spritzing 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je bilo samo jedan dan testirano sad u spanjolskoj jer imaju pravio svi tri dana testiranja 
<SilverSpace> i odustali od toga
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/maldonado-najbrzi-drugog-dana-testiranja-u-barceloni/
<jaizza> ini se da vani puše
<SilverSpace> cini
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim fakat ne kuzim ne radi itables ni na openwrt 
<SilverSpace> kaj krivo radim 
<jaizza> u prvom čitanju sam pročitala: "ne kuzim fakat ne kuzim ne radi iteletabis"
<SilverSpace> izgleda da router i wifi ne suraduju 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: da ne radi teletabis :)
<SilverSpace> teletabis od routera
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/POvKiPG.jpg #madrfakin kar ! 
<SilverSpace> gledam ip na tableti kaze da mi je routa od prvog routera 
<SilverSpace> tj njegov ip pokazuje
<SilverSpace> a ne na ovaj koji je spojen wifi
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/firewall
<SilverSpace> jednostavnije ne moze biti ali ne radi 
<jaizza> baš mi je dobro sjeo ručak 
<jaizza> samo je problem što mi se počelo spavati
<jaizza> komad, aj razbudi me malo
<vileni> pasticada sa njokima!
<vileni> ima tko kakav lcd za prodati?
<BotaniCar> Imam ja :) Samsung, 21" , ne znam model - posudio sam ga kumu da ne skuplja prasinu, mogu ti saznati popodne pa ponudi nekaj :) 
<vileni> 21" lcd? to wide?
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> ili 22" , ne sjecam se 
<vileni> frend trazi nesto sto jeftinije, 19 je rekao da je dosta
<BotaniCar> Oces reci da ne bi kupio 30" za 200kn ? :) 
<BotaniCar> De ne budi trgovac konjima :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hm jel spavas :
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imam ja 19 wide
<vileni> SilverSpace: posto? :)
<SilverSpace> skuplja prasinu
<SilverSpace> samo nema postolja
<vileni> aha, hm
<vileni> to bi se mozda i dalo rijesiti
<SilverSpace> tj. negdje je 
<SilverSpace> samo imam tri dana prekopavanja
<vileni> ako slucajno naletis, javi pa cemo vidjeti, ja sam tu ionako samo proxy
<jaizza> SilverSpace: hrrrrk
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: poklanjam za pifo 2x :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: moze i sixpack sto se mene tice :D (ali ti moras sve popiti, ja ne pijem)
<SilverSpace> fakat neznam kaj cu sa njime
<SilverSpace> kao cuvam ga za neku rezervu 
<SilverSpace> i ta rezerva svaki puta zavrsi u kontenjeru
<vileni> pa nemoj ispravno u kontejner :)
<vileni> jao, zovem za auto, pise ima servisnu
<vileni> da bi ispalo, da stvarno ima servisnu, neispunjenu
<vileni> trebam njuskalu pisati da stave dodatnu kvacicu da ljudi oznace ako je servisna knjizica uredno ispunjena
<jaizza> ode ja na pauzu
<rut> ima tko squid al da ga ne trosi na jednog usera ??
<jelly> da
<jelly> neko sigurno ima!
<rut> a ima samo svi sute 
<BotaniCar> ima i #squid :) 
<jelly> ne volim davat tech support u private, sorry
<rut> ma koji tech support .. 
<rut> da ga trazim sigurno ga nebi tu trazio !
<BotaniCar> jasno, kad ti se ne dopadaju odgovori koje dobijes :) 
<rut> aloo kad sam ja tu trazio support kakav ??
<rut> dapace .. :) 
<rut> ukazao na neke probleme nekima ..
<rut> al tako je to kod nas 
<rut> :)
<jelly> [13:39] <rut> jel mozes ti pastat squidclient mgr:info ?  <-- tech support
<rut> da i .. to ne neki support .. nisi ni dao da zavrsim recenicu 
<rut> pa bi znao zasto 
<BotaniCar> Nda, to bi prije bilo "jel mozes disklozat ono kaj ne smijes pokazati" :) 
<rut> muffin ajde ne kakaj 
<rut> ti si paranoja teska
<BotaniCar> daj ne blesaj, rekao sam ti na msg, reci cu i tu: ako imas nesto sto ne znas ili te nesto zanima, pitaj ; nemoj traziti ljude da ti daju konfiguraciju jer ne znas posataviti pitanje ili ti se to ne da.
<BotaniCar> Posataviti ! 
<rut> muffin . ajde ne seri sad .. nisam te trazio konfu niti bi tvoju konfu stavljao igdje
<rut> jer 99% tvoje konfe je dostupono na googlu . i od svih vas drugih
<rut> stoga ne seri 
<jelly> rut: gle.  Nije sramota pitati javno, i bolje je pitati javno da neko drugi moze uletit.
<rut> pa ja cu pitat javno kad cu trazit pomoc 
<jelly> ok, znaci ovo nije bilo za pomoc nego za sto...?
<jelly> ne kuzim
<rut> zaboravi . reko sam ti i na pvt
<BotaniCar> rut: nije stvar u ovom skvid konfu, stvar je u tome da tak pitas za sve .Onda jos bahato, kad nesto dobijes, velis "ma ne trpaj me s tim, daj produkcijske podatke", nitko ziv ti nece nikakvu produkciju pokazivati , bila na pol javna ili ne. Uz to, vrlo je vjerojatno da ti nije ni potrebna. 
<jelly> rut: to nije prvi put da pitas pvt nepotrebno
<jelly> samo velim kak se radi na ircu... nije sramota pitat, niti je sramota pokazat da vrtis defaulte ili sto god
<rut> muffin .. ne ulazi mi se u rasprave .. 
<BotaniCar> Zato jer nemas nista pametno za reci, inace ti to ne bi bio problem. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja pokazem produkciju redovno ako s njom trebam pomoc :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly :) 
<rut> jelly . da ?? nesmijem o nekim stvarima pisat !! al rado bi napisao 
<rut> muffin . tvoja produkcija . 1 user na squidu . ajde .. 
<rut> ne raspravlja mi se vise o ovome .. u pravu ste oboje . 
<jelly> na engleskim kanalima imam vrlo jednostavno pravilo -- ak oces private help i trosit samo moje vrijeme, $50/hr pa na dalje
<rut> jelly ne umisljaj si !
<SilverSpace> preko nekoliko 
<jelly> rut: $50 je jako jeftino.
<jelly> zadnje sam naplatio 100 ojra za sat vremena debuga
<rut> jelly ne zanima me ... kazem imam google za sve
<rut> nisu mi jasni ljudi koji na googlu nemogu naci pomoc pa dolaze ovdje trazit 
<jelly> meni su jasni, ne moze svako znati sve, i nije grijeh pitat
<BotaniCar> Meni je jasno da netko mozda zaradjuje 200$ po satu, radeci nesto drugo, pa mu je bedasto ne doc tu i baciti prema nekom 50$ da mu pomogne. 
<rut> naravno da nije samo ne ovdje ..
<jelly> da, ocekuje se da ces sam potrazit i pitat tek kad zapne i ne znas dalje
<rut> muffin ne kakaj 
<rut> muffin filozofiras .. to ti jedino dobro ide ..
<BotaniCar> rut: ok, necu, idem ti malo tapsati ego, na to bolje reagiras
<rut> muffin citaj literature .. uci slangove i sl. 
<jelly> al onda se pita javno a ne zauzet vrijeme jednog volontera
<rut> muffin netrebas .. nisam tu radi tehnike i problema 
<jelly> makar to bilo i minutu za aptitude install squidclient
<BotaniCar> rut: s tim mi stavom nije jasno zasto si uopce ovdje, da budem iskren. 
<rut> da citam gluposti 
<BotaniCar> svoj tekst mozes citati svugdje 
<rut> uostalom sto tebe briga sto sam ja tu ?
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrr napravim reboot routera i sad ne mogu do njega :)
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, nije. 
<rut> tvoj citam .. 
<rut> citam dubokoumne izjave .. proucavam ljude
<rut> pa nekad malo bacam parangale 
<rut> i tako 
<rut> mozda pisem diplomski o geekovima 
<jelly> aj ne kenjaj bezveze
<rut> i tome kako zive u svom svjetu . ... itd 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj sam ovaj puta bio pametniji pa sam telnet ostavio otvoren da se ne moram zajebavat sa hard reset
<rut> jelly a ti znas isto kao i muffin zasto sam ja tu 
<rut> mozda svrsavam kad vidim vas tech support na kanalu ??!!
<rut> eto . 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak si rijesio ono da ti se ruter defolta na vec zauzetu IP adresu ? 
<SilverSpace> rut: gdje ti vidis suport
<rut> silver ima ponekad .. kad neki ubuntovac zaluta ovdje trazeci pomoc
<jelly> SilverSpace: nigdje, jer se ne usudi nista pitat javno
<rut> al onda uglavnom ivoks to rjesi 
<SilverSpace> ovo je kanal za razbibrigu 
<rut> 90% dosad sto sam vidio je njegova pomoc pomogla
<rut> ostalo .. drkafuzeri :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Vi brinete, mi vas razbijemo ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moze 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * BotaniCar uzme prvu vazu koju vidi i stepe ju u pod
<rut> jelly idi pitaj na #freebsd-gnome jel pitam ili ne
<SilverSpace> rut: da kaj ozbiljno pitas mozda bi ti i odgovorili ozbiljno 
<jelly> rut: nisi mi jasan, al nema veze
<rut> jelly debugiraj ..
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nis nisam rijesio sve stoji 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jos uvijek mi nisu jasne neke stvari 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel to znaci da idemo na more *roundeyes*
<SilverSpace> :) eh 
<SilverSpace> ddwrt definitivno otpada iz igre
<SilverSpace> jer njegov filter ne radi tj. ja ga neznam sloziti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imaju to lijepo slozeno ali ne radi http://www.ultratech.us/img/DD-WRT-policy.jpg
<jaizza> eto me
<jaizza> sam falila kome?
<jelly> rut: debugiram: moje vrijeme nije manje vrijedno od ovih na #freebsd-gnome.  Postuj to i pitaj stvari javno po defaultu, inace ce svaki nas razgovor zavrsiti ovako, sto mislim da nema smisla.
<rut> jelly nebrini .. nista vise na pvt prema tebi 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: no da kaj to pitas zna se :)
<BotaniCar> U se , na se i klobase!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: bilo bi lijepo da netko slaže ponekad..
<jelly> rut: tnx
<rut> jelly posaljem ti primjer diplomskog na mail . bude dio i tebi :)
<obruT> ima mozda netko iskustva sa snakemq ?
<obruT> u biti me zanima jel radi stabilno
<rut> muffin  .. pita covjek nesto .. ti svasta trosis
<rut> jelly i ti isto .. 
 * BotaniCar ode potrosit' cigaretu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko si ti platio onog low-power AMD-a ? ( vidi ovo: http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/komponente/maticne-ploce/mini-itx/asr-q1900-itx/ ) 
<jaizza> veli kolegica da je bila do bankomata i da ju je skoro odnjelo.... pa sad ti budi mršav
<obruT> pa nije ni debelima lako jer imaju vecu povrsinu
<obruT> a kolegicu obucite u neki suskavac, zavezite za strik pa pustajte ko zmaja
<jaizza> aiiii
<jaizza> neću ni komentirat ideju
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezIQnAVVJYc # automan !!!
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: AUTOMAN_Documentary 2012, Views: 58223, Rating: 98.98478%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Q1900-ITX/
<SilverSpace> hm zanimljiva 
<BotaniCar> A jel jefrinija od AMD kombinacije ?
<SilverSpace> od moje je
<SilverSpace> od ovakve sa istim izlazima za monitor je tu 
<BotaniCar> Kul ! </IntelFanBoy>
<SilverSpace> moja ploca 250knua skuplja radi nekih dodatnih stvari 
<jelly> obruT: "masi rucicama" "Masi rucicama!!"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i htio sam displayport za monitor
<SilverSpace> ova nema
<BotaniCar> Haha, naucili te oni konverteri ?! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> O'sh da ti vratim onaj, gurni ga na njuskalo, ja ne znam sto bi s njim ?
<SilverSpace> ma ne trebas
<BotaniCar> Ako se sjetim, prodat cu ga ja na njuskalu i kupit' si ##kriptokojn -e
<SilverSpace> napisi imas dva komada :)
<BotaniCar> s/si/ti
<SilverSpace> idem lemit odgadam to vec tjednima 
<SilverSpace> tako mi se nis ne da
<SilverSpace> lol $0.08 Economy Int'l Shipping 
<obruT> ajme... speki poceo radit u crossvalii ?
<ivoks> tko je speki
<obruT> Slobodan Milnovic
<weshmashian> a jebemusunac, znao sam da mi je poznat od nekud!
<Mmike> crosvalja
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel njise toranj? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne od kad si ti oso... :)
<Mmike> jao sto me sad nasmija sav sam se kavom usro
<weshmashian> jel' barem na bijelu majcu?
<vileni> jel bio ramstek thursday danas?
<jaizza> Meteoalarm izdao je crveno upozorenje za središnju Hrvatsku i Slavoniju. Iznimno jaki udari vjetra rade probleme u većini zemlje. Ponegdje pada i obilna kiša
<markosejic> d dan
<obruT> nabijem centos na kiturinu, onak, do jaja
<obruT> jebo ja njih i njihove pakete od prije 100 milijardi godina
<obruT> i naravno, admine koji se drze tih paketa ko pijan plota
<obruT> mogu se sad jebat s deploymentom aplikacije
<Mmike> obruT, :D
<obruT> sad idem rewritati cijelu aplikaciju u javi samo da se ne jebem s centosom i adminima
<obruT> prije cu to napraviti nego sto natjeram ikog da upogoni python 2.6 gore
<obruT> nabijem ih na 2.4 iz doba dinosaura
 * obruT je malo neurozan
<jelly> onda te necu zajebavat sa sysadmin PoV
<Mmike> obruT, koji centos?
<obruT> 5.10
<DomaMuffin> a dobro, jos je supported :) 
<jelly> ali nemres debootstrapat debian na njega 
<jelly> obruT: nisu stavili centos 6, jer da jesu, sad bi imao local root exploit i mogao bi provalit
<Mmike> obruT, a epel repoe nemres dodat?
<Mmike> K710 od logitecha
<Mmike> jel' brijete da to valja kaj?
<jelly> Mmike: nema roota
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> nemat ruta
<Mmike> tko je to vidio?
<jelly> niko normalan developera ne daje ruta
<jelly> developeru*
<Mmike> pa nije obruT bilo kaki developer!
<Mmike> jelly, jao, ne potezi :)
<jelly> oni odmah sranja naprave, dok velis keks
 * Mmike se sjeca likova nekih u reflectedu/crossvaliji
<Mmike> 'i just need this for 10 minutes, then you can take it back' ;)
<Mmike> naravno, hoce verziju jettyja sa erlang podrskom pisanom u haskelu da bi mu jetty-erlan-rabbit-kurac radio, jer, eto, to je ono sto treba, sve drugo je kurac :)
<jelly> right, treba ti cca 10 sekundi da wgetas i pokrenes rootkit
<jelly> ak nema mq bar dvaput u imenu ne valja
<jelly> papci
<jelly> > Pig's trotters are the feet of pigs. The cuts are used in various dishes around the world, and have increased in popularity since the late-2000s financial crisis.[1]
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig%27s_trotters
<Mmike> gledam si sina kak gleda na svijet
<Mmike> mali je odusevljen ama bas svacim
<Mmike> jedva cekam da se rodim opet :D
<obruT> Mmike: ja ne mogu (odnosno ne smijem) nista prckati po sustavu, niti dodavati repoe :P
<obruT> inace, od rabbitmq-a odustah bas zbog erlanga :)
<obruT> i ovo sad sto rewrite-am je upravo zbog faking mq-a koji mi treba :P
<Mmike> velis
<Mmike> neide erlang na centos sam tak :D
<obruT> nazalost, ne ide nist osim faking jave
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' se davis u mesini?
<Mmike> obruT, a zast ti sistemci ne turnu 2.7?
<hbogner> danas jeo u studenskoj menzi, vodio me kolega s faksa, po nazivu bi rekao da je meso, a po izgledu i okusu da je soja :D
<obruT> zato sto nece
<Mmike> obruT, pa dobro, koji je razlog?
<obruT> nije u standardnom repou
<obruT> i to je to, nema natezanja
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto neko onda treba odrzavati 2.7
<Mmike> jelly, odrzavati 2.7?
<jelly> da.
<jelly> sta kad izadje 2.7.1?  
<Mmike> pa sta se u epelu to ne doda automacki?
<jelly> sta kad ima security bug?
<jelly> jel ti vjerujes onima koji turaju pakete u EPEL repo?
<Mmike> pa onda se upgradeira paket u repou i ti ga instaliras
<Mmike> pa zash nebi vjerovo?
<jelly> zash bi?
<jelly> random 3rd party
<Mmike> zash bi vjerovo debian repoima?
<jelly> exactly.
<Mmike> pa nije 3rd party 
<Mmike> epel je redhatov
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly> ne
 * Mmike sere napamet jer jako malo iskustva s tim drek-OSom ima
<jelly> EPEL koristi Fedorinu infrastrukturu
<jelly> jel se meni kao sistemcu da istrazivati dal da vjerujem EPEL-u ili ne?
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to je standard
<Mmike> nije li?
<jelly> ne znam, moram istraziti
<jelly> nije standardno ukljucen i nema isti GPG key kao CentOS
<jelly> dakle, nije standard
<jelly> za stvati koje meni trebaju, uzeo sam njihov SRPM, gledao u patch i spec file i sam buildao
<jelly> jos gore, bio je SRPM od nekih "atrpms" jer ni u EPEL-u nije bilo sto mi je trebalo
<Mmike> jelly, pricam sad s frendom bas, on se kune u redhat, veli da je EPEL standardno podrzan od redhata
<jelly> Mmike: neka i je, jel vidis 2.7 u https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/epel/5/x86_64/ ?
<jelly> ne, ima 2.6
<Mmike> prejebeno mi je ovo
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> Is EPEL commercially supported by Red Hat?
<jelly> No. EPEL is a volunteer effort from the Fedora community. Just like Fedora itself, Red Hat hosts infrastructure for this project and Red Hat engineers are involved as maintainers and leaders but there are no commercial support contracts or service level agreements provided by Red Hat for packages in EPEL.
<Mmike> jelly, url
<jelly> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/EPEL/FAQ#Is_EPEL_commercially_supported_by_Red_Hat.3F
<Mmike> btw, sta nije obruT  na centosu?
<jelly> CentOS je binary build RHELa
<jelly> IME, EPEL je cca jednako podrzan kao wheezy-backports, neko relativno kompetentan jednom napravi backport, i onda zaboravi na njega
<Mmike> jelly, backportsi ne dobijaju security updateove?
<jelly> security fixevi mogu kasniti tjednima ili mjesecima ili opce ne doc
<jelly> best effort
<jelly> koliko vidim po logovima jedino se kernel maintaineri brinu updateat bpo ak je bas hica, kao ovo sad sto je bilo
<jelly> frisko, jucer ispod cekica [15:00] <BTS> linux 3.14.4-1~bpo70+1 uploaded to wheezy-backports with urgency high by Ben Hutchings <ben@decaden...> http://packages.qa.debian.org/linux
<Mmike> kaj nisu svi backports paketii bpo?
<jelly> koristio sam kao sinonim da
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> matereti ovog openstacka
<Mmike> pa tu mosh tjednima citat i ucit i gledat i stalno neki novi kurac
<weshmashian> Mmike: i ti i zac placete oko OS-a (ok, zac vice na isti, ali ok)
<Mmike> weshmashian, :)
<Mmike> bvio sam na cevosima s njim jucer :)
<weshmashian> znat cu ga slozit samo slusajuci zalopojke vase :)
<Mmike> izgled da cu radit od njega kad se s mora vratim :)
<jelly> uglavnom, ako izadjes iz okvira distre, a ne pazis dobro, sam se uvalis u sranje jer se moras prijaviti na announce liste i sam paziti i fixati po potrebi
<weshmashian> Mmike: da, vec smo mu ideju dali da i pecenjaru otvori pa moze iznajmljivat urede, servere i gablece nosit
<Mmike> mudro!
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> ja sam uvjeren bio da su backportsi supported od debiana
<weshmashian> kadliono... :)
<Mmike> jasno da razni ppaovi i ini nisu 'vjerodostojni'
<Mmike> weshmashian, da ;)
<jelly> nije svaki supported isti :-)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kol'ko ono ima govana u reflectedovim soruces.list.d/ ? :)
<Mmike> sjecam se da je netko dot.deb metao gore
<weshmashian> Mmike: malo pod zadnje
<Mmike> radi phpa i sranja
<jelly> dotdeb je poznato sranje
<Mmike> pa onda onaj debian.multimedia
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<weshmashian> to rucno samo i samo kad korisnik inzistira, ali po difoltu nema
<Mmike> jelly,  i onda nadjes 200+ strojeva koji to imaju metnuto :)
<jelly> i onda slegnes ramenima i nadas se da te nikad nece dposati da upgrades takvu makinu
<Mmike> i onda ce mmike sad zasutit :)
<hbogner> nevalja popit 4-5 kava u jednom danu
<Mmike> jelly, nene, onda das "vedranu", jer "vedran zna"  :D
<Mmike> hbogner, valja ak si ih disperzirao :)
<jelly> jer se sve raspadne u 15:00
<Mmike> i RADI MI FAKIN MREZA :)
<weshmashian> i onda slozis jednu tak, i nakon godine dana psujes budalu koja je to slozila i skuzis da si to sam kriv... :)
<jelly> weshmashian: "koji je idiot ovo pisao..."
 * Mmike se moze sshjat sa mobitela u virtualku u virtualci preko 'javne' IP adrese :)
<weshmashian> jelly: e, to! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, 6:30, 8;40, 11:45, 15:00 to su one kojih se sjecam :D
<jelly> upravo sad pokusavam odjebat jedan custom backport squida... Sharepoint ne radi kroz 3.1.20 iz Debian 7
<Mmike> www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004YOHP/cptbr-20
<Mmike> di bi ovo mogo kod nas kupiti?
<Mmike> srca ti koliko chrome otme memorije
<jelly> samo za chrome imam 8GB
<Mmike> tak nekak i ja :)
<Mmike> a ne koristim kayako vise :)
<jelly> mozda ima na dx nesto?  samo ko ce pogodit kako to kinez zove
<Mmike> mozda pevec/bauhaus imaju
<Mmike> kupio sam neke filceve za maticnu podlozit
<Mmike> al' bi staticki elektricitet mogo se tu doc poigrat
<jelly> neki ovaki kufer http://www.dx.com/p/nst-501-multifunction-round-protective-anti-slip-pad-for-table-couch-cabinet-legs-4-pcs-181309
<jelly> plastika
<jelly> uzmes ove za ajfon pa narezes :-) http://www.dx.com/s/slip+Pad
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mislim u biti da imam tak nesh vec doma
<jelly> onaj kufer za vjezbanje/jogu
<jelly> guma neka, sto li
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> kak znas da imam to :0
<Mmike> mislim da bi me zena rascetrovrila da joj to uzmem :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: daj prestani tlacit zaca, tu urla :)
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> weshmashian, pozdravi zaca :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> di da nadjem staticki bildan bc?
<Mmike> ima tko?
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEAltB_fGWc
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Renman ft.  Skole - Žac, Views: 793, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> Mmike: oces za armhf?
<jelly-home> mipsel?
<jelly-home> sparc?
<weshmashian> sco
<jelly-home> moze
<Mmike> x64
<jelly-home> pih
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to ti je
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sensuapp.org/docs/0.12/overview
<Mmike> jel' netko probao?
<DomaMuffin> obruT: zakaj s tkomom uvijek neki jeb ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Moze mi netko potvrditi da mu radi/ne radi www.digera.hr ( i reci kod kojeg je providera) ? Thx
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: werks
<DomaMuffin> thx
<SilverSpace> fijuuuuuuu
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, mene redirekta na realmofogfs.com
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kak rade windowsi u KVMu?
<DomaMuffin> SUCCESS! To sam i 'tijo ! $profit
<DomaMuffin> Isto k'o i KVM, kilavo :) 
<Mmike> "Installing Windows 7 with IDE drivers require about 12 hours (qemu-kvm 0.12.5)"
<Mmike> kra? :)
<DomaMuffin> Doduse, ja sam to pocerao na hecneru, pa mozda treba kriviti kantu tamo, ali sve je bilo onak, iojadno
<Mmike> www.linux-kvm.org/page/Windows7Install
<SilverSpace> kaj nema gotovih img 
<jelly-home> kak da pretvorim screenshot kernel panica u tekst?
 * jelly-home uslikao kernel panic mobitelom
<DomaMuffin> jelly: sad fio ocr-as i bok
<jelly-home> sa CIME?
<DomaMuffin> mozes i na mobitelu, ima bas finih aplikacija za to.Nedavno sam testirao kaj ima na marketu za jedan nas use case, ba-as finih ima
<DomaMuffin> prvih 5 s marketa koji imaju najvise zvjezdica su ok 
<jelly-home> ocr alati rade dobro sa crnim slovima na bijelom~ papiru
<DomaMuffin> Ako prebacis na PC, klasika, Abby
<jelly-home> nemam Abby
<jelly-home> nemam Windowse
<DomaMuffin> ja sam OCR-ao slike slikane s portabl kamerom udaljenom 100m , na mobitelu, s aplikacijom na mobitelu. Je da sam se malo sexo s tim,ali ide
<DomaMuffin> ne znam na linuxu :( 
<jelly-home> onda cu odnijet na posal ili na virtualku
<jelly-home> za linux ima samo SDK http://www.abbyy.com/ocr_sdk_linux/
<DomaMuffin> virtualka bi bila najbolja, ti jos imas vmware pa mosh c/p kaj oces ako se dobro sjecam
<DomaMuffin> ako si mislio u virtualki reproducirati problem :) 
<jelly-home> ne, u virtualki sam mislio instalirat abbyy
<jelly-home> hmm.  Ipak ima i neki CLI http://www.ocr4linux.com/en:download
<CrazyLemon> za ljinux ima tesseract
<CrazyLemon> isto cli
<DomaMuffin> ah :) Mozda ti se onda ipak brze poigrati s OCRom na mobitelu, Bo(n)g zna kad ce opet zatrebati 
<jelly-home> 150 ojra je malo skupo
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: tesseract je beskoristan za ovo cak i nakon inverzije slike
<jelly-home> probaj mu dati fotku neke konzole pa vidi sta ce napraviti
<DomaMuffin> Nije to nish, da vidis kak su nas htjeli oderati za licence i konzalting, i to prije iceg moras prvo potpisati non disclosure, a jos prije  toga hoce znati o cemu je rijec :) Valjda da te mogu odkantati ako ne mogu, da si ne kvare repku :D
<jelly-home> imaju pravo
<jelly-home> oni su market leader, zar ne?
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<jelly-home> i ja bi tak da imam dobar proizvod
<jelly-home> ali kernel panic je specificna situacija sa uglavnom uvijek istim (VGA) fontom
<jelly-home> to bi se dalo optimizirat da radi
<DomaMuffin> Probaj na brzinu s ovim, ako ti se da http://tinyurl.com/7fwa7sn
<jelly-home> Sorry  We are usually quite good at it but this time we could not make it.
<DomaMuffin> :( Onda, sex 
<jelly-home> yes pliz
<DomaMuffin> E, ja bi nekaj glupo pitao : a crash log ti nije dovoljno dobar, mora biti bas prijepis ekrana ? 
<jelly-home> koji crash log :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/test.png https://paste.sh/R2LWVGDD#baYITVsrXXloAhuRL7NzbKzt      jelly-home .. ne radi tako loše :)
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: e vidis, to nije konzola, i nije fotkano
<DomaMuffin> Fino si strgal, ako nemas ni panic log :) Slijedi jos jedno bedasto: nemres jednostavno sliku proslijediti tamo di ce ti popravljati uzrok ? 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: na LKML?
<jelly-home> http://jebo.me/slije/noexif.jpg
<jelly-home> manual “I pile - at “In: fatal myth!- ln Intel-run
<jelly-home> (mum: 11-331“: mu: m. suitcth ink to text canola
<jelly-home> ^^ dva ponajbolja retka
 * DomaMuffin se sexa s slikom, vidimo se za par sati ž
<Mmike> jel' vam radi internet? :)
<Mmike> meni crko bnet
<DomaMuffin> "pile occurred, anltclllng incl: to tart console" < my best line sofar :) 
<jelly-home> mmm, pile i tart console za desert
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw < moze se ovo doraditi ili da se jos sexam?
<jelly-home> nelose
<jelly-home> magicna naredba je bila?
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/4@raw # malo bolje ( mahic behind http://www.onlineocr.net/ )
<DomaMuffin> treba sliku izostriti, da se to OCRnuti s malo zezanja
<DomaMuffin> Jebemti .. kak su ti danasnji mobiteli jebena stvar , de zamisli da si se isao s ovim *ebavati pred 6-7 godina :) 
 * DomaMuffin ode potrosit' cigaretu dok jelly ne potrosi 15 besplatnih OCRa kaj smije po satu :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da cu morat preci na novu verziju xbmc
<SilverSpace> crko marsall
<SilverSpace> bome i meni 
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> kaj je hangar 18
<obruT> moracem i ja... neki addonovi mi pocrkavali
<SilverSpace> obruT: da i meni danas nakontjedan dana ne pokretanja popizdio xbm
<jelly-home> oh well, sad ima 3.14.4 u debianu pa cemo vidit hoce li se i taj rusit
<SweetMuffin> obruT: opet ste me bleklistali, a nisam vas tracao, de gle koliko rekonekta imam danas :9 
<SweetMuffin> ( da budem precizan, 9 komada ) :D
<banderaz> hm, mogo bi skinut The Blacklist
<banderaz> !tip SweetMuffin 50
<SweetMuffin> Krivo mjesto,pravo vrijeme :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj
<ivoks> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-16
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywp9IWiLSQc&list=PLUE_KmmJiz-uZqgac6aetl0HzVnPbX5ac
<datase> ivoks: Title: The National - Demons, Views: 116727, Rating: 98.13084%
<SweetMuffin> U kojoj si ti zoni ivoks? Ili samo nesanica ? 
<ivoks> americkoj
<Vlado9A3CY> morning
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> kod nas se muzika ne moze kupovat
<ivoks> ono, ni google ni amazon nedaju
<ivoks> znaju da cemo ih pokrast :)
<ivoks> moram otici u ameriku kupiti album :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<MmikeDOMA> phew
<BotaniCar> Pidzn bas i ne voli windowse / obrnuto :) Ostavim ga preko noci, a on "not responding" ujutro 
<BotaniCar> Jutro , jel ! :) 
<markosejic> d jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> jutro
<markosejic> dobro jutro radni narode crne gore podne je
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> fuj
<jaizza> kaj fuj?
<markosejic> vrijeme je bas fuj
<SilverSpace> sve je fuj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> i ja??
<markosejic> nije bilo struje do 8:30
<SilverSpace> pardon jaizza ti nisi 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza briše znoj sa čela
<SilverSpace> kaj sviras celo :)
<jaizza> sva sam se preznojila od muke
<SilverSpace> kak mi se nis ne da
<SilverSpace> tj. kad mi nis od ruke ne ide pa mi se ni neda
<jaizza> je pa nisi jedini
<markosejic> ja sam bio do skoro 9 sati bez struje nisam mogao ni kavu skuhati
<markosejic> u stanu ko u frizideru
<SilverSpace> markosejic: di to nije struje bilo 
<markosejic> gore kod mene u sestinama
<SilverSpace> stabla se negdje srusila
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno 
<SilverSpace> ruzni moj desktop https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/desktop1.png
<jaizza> http://lockerdome.com/happygilmore/6170048381332289/6617441702779412
<BotaniCar> Ha, imam necujno hladilo za CPU :) Mislim, zove se katana, nema se kaj chut' ! :) 
<vileni> koja verzija? meni bas nije necujna
<BotaniCar> SCKTN-4000
<vileni> to izgleda bolje od moje :)
<BotaniCar> Meh, aluminij :) Nema ni pol kile, za ured je dobar 
<vileni> ja imam i5 u uredu pa mi ne treba tako nesto :)
<vileni> doduse imam i jos 15 drugih kompjutera pa me manje pogadja sto grijanje ne radi
<BotaniCar> i ja imam i5, ali je cesto na 100% , ljeto dolazi, ne volim klimu .. trebat ce :) 
<vileni> a doma je fx8350, tog katana v3 nije uspjela ohladiti
<jaizza> joj s kim ja radim
<BotaniCar> S kim ? 
<jaizza> a nije etično pričati u javnosti
<jaizza> samo se žalim na glas
<BotaniCar> S Pajo Patkom ?!
<jaizza> Pajo Patak dobio zadatak
<BotaniCar> Da kusne Patkicu u gu**cu slatkicu ! :) 
<Mmike> ja imam isto neku katanu
<Mmike> i fakat je tiha
<BotaniCar> sve neke ninje 
<Mmike> vileni, to je 8jezgreni? Brijes da se isplati u odnosu na i7?
<vileni> Mmike: nikako
<Mmike> pa stas' kupovo onda? :D
<vileni> Mmike: bio je jeftiniji, i prvo sam bio nadogradio plocu i ram, pa onda tek proc
<vileni> a ploca je bila am3+
<Mmike> da, ja imam am3+ plocu
<vileni> da sam imao sve pare odjednom, i da sam znao koliko to cudo grije
<vileni> nebi ga uzeo
<Mmike> pa sam isto tak bbrijao mozda ovaj x6 nadograditi
<vileni> sad imam noctuu od 500kn
<vileni> i maknuo sam jedan vent sa nje
<vileni> i hladi bez problema
<Mmike> j abrijem da cu ubost intelovu plocu neku i i7 i jos 16 gigi rama
<Mmike> cim se vratim s mora
<vileni> ali i7 sa stock kulerom vjerojatno hladi isto, uz istu buku
<Mmike> a imas taj amd nekud sad, mosh benchemarker neki zavrtit?
<vileni> a sto se tice performansi, i5 je bio brzi od 8350
<vileni> testirali smo sa fluentom
<Mmike> jel?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> ja sam i5 usporedjivao sa svojim x6 i u multithreaded operacijama su jednaki, dok je u singlethread i5 brzi
<Mmike> neznam tocno vise koji i5
<vileni> zalosno, ali i5 mi je brzi u fluentu bio u usporedbi sa 16 amd jezgri
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, da je potpuno iskoristeno u multithreaded aplikacijama i da je cak mrvicu brzi amd, opet bi preporucio i5 zbog manje potrosnje struje
<Mmike> 16 amd jezgri?
<vileni> da
<vileni> opteroni neki
<vileni> na 2.8
<vileni> nas "cluster" 
<vileni> ljudi mi dolaze da bi vrtili proracune na tome, pa ih pitam koji laptop imaju
<vileni> jer postoji sansa da im je laptop brzi
<Mmike> hm, nezsnam
<Mmike> ovo sto ja imam je 1090T
<Mmike> i onak, ok je, kajjaznam
<Mmike> mislim da sam ga 900 kuna platio pred 2 godine
<vileni> pa za cijenu je super
<Mmike> da, i ima 6 jezgri
<Mmike> i5 ima 4 jezgre
<vileni> ali ja sam mogao imati i5 sa stock kulerom za cijenu amd + noctua
<Mmike> a ploca?
<Mmike> nesto skuplje su intel ploce
<Mmike> tj, sa intel socketom
<vileni> ploca bi bila mozda 100kn skuplja
<vileni> asrock extreme nesto
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to cu gledat na moru :)
<Mmike> pa kad se vratim da se naoruzam
<vileni> a mislim, ovaj fx8350 kao 8 jezgri, ali ako se ne varam to je jako slican koncept intelovom ht
<Vlado9A3CY> kao da su se oblaci malo stanjili :D
<jelly> eno, napolju sunce sija
<Mmike> s tim da kod intela HT actually radi
<jaizza> Å¡to navalilo danas
<BotaniCar> Sunce sja, ali je vjetar i dalje orkanski :) Gore pri meni na brdu oce kuce pocupat' iz temelja :) 
<SilverSpace> vjetar piri piri 
<jelly> ko se boji vjetra jos
<BotaniCar> jelly: si odradil sliku, kak ? 
<SilverSpace> tri za gros 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, jos nisam poslao
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbXhHLaLXq0
<datase> jelly: Title: Jasna Zlokić - Ne znam koji vjetar puše, Views: 4204, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> Jasna više voli vjetar nego mirnu luku
<BotaniCar> 'bem ti grah, i ja vjetrim :D
<Mmike> ovi socket2011 rpocovi su za popizdit skupi
<Mmike> 4k kuna
<Mmike> 12 jezgri
<BotaniCar> Hajp, cist' sumnjam da su duplo bolji nego LGA1155
<BotaniCar> matere im, 4 kilokune 
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> al' mi je malo pre skupo to sad
<Mmike> tak da ce neki 1155 bit, da
<BotaniCar> Ti bi vise dobio da poradis na kresanju broja virtualki, nego na novom hardveru :D
<Mmike> kresanje broja virtualki nije opcija :)
<vileni> 1150 valjda?
<vileni> kupi si i5 nuc x2,3,4 i neki synology
<BotaniCar> vileni, kaj fali 1155 ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa osim sto se vise ne proizvodi? :)
<BotaniCar> Tim bolje, kad ga nadje nece ga platiti nish' :)
<vileni> haswell je 1150
<vileni> pa ako rabljeno kupuje mozda
<vileni> novo nije razlika
<BotaniCar> Hhaswell :) Overhajpana hrpa niceg :) 
<Mmike> ma da, 1150
<vileni> nije bas tako
<Mmike> 1155 je stariji, 1150 je nasljednik
<BotaniCar> Nda, cim pocnes s "nije bas tako", onda je, bas tako :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, nije
<Mmike> iam pravo covjek
<BotaniCar> Morali su nekaj izdat' jer nisu vec 2 godine, pa eto :D
<Mmike> plus razlika u cijeni je prakticki nepostojeca
<BotaniCar> Mislim, da uzet ces ovo kaj je supported jer isto kosta 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#LGA_1155
<Mmike> ispod imas lga1150 chipsete
<Mmike> tulavo bi bilo sad uzet 1155
<BotaniCar> Mmike: videl sam to sve vec, zato velim da mi je *50 overhajpan i da bi ga danas zel samo zato kaj kosta isto kao stariji pa ono 
<BotaniCar> Rantam, let me 
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> nije overhajpan
<Mmike> npr, nemas usb3.0 podrsku :)
<BotaniCar> di nemam ? 
 * BotaniCar zamislja kak Mmike psuje doma jer nemre obrisati ono kaj je jednom napisano na ircu 
<BotaniCar> Idem spremat deploy nove GPC sheme .. 
 * jelly ima 1156
<jelly> tek toliko da zbuni protivnika
<BotaniCar> svaki put kad upisem "unzip nekifajl" pomislim na nekaj prosto :) 
<vileni> pa ako nista drugo uzimas 1150 jer ce biti podrzan jos dvije godine
<vileni> ali nije da nema napretka, druga stvar je sto je minoran
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na 1155
<BotaniCar> A  i zato jer je 1156 tesko nabavljiv
<BotaniCar> Mmike: , nema velis ? Aj donesi danas nekaj USB3 , ako mi radi kao usb3, poklonio si mi to :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128526
<Mmike> moze ak kupis litru nekog jebackog bijelog vina :)
<BotaniCar> napisao sam ti na msg da imam jebacku rakiju , iako je imam malo, imam je vise nego ti dam da pijes dok vozis :) 
<Mmike> to moze
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> H61 nema usb2.0
<Mmike> to sto ti imas plocu na koju je netko nakalemio 3.0 je nesh sasvim drugo :)
<Mmike> Fresco FL1009 chip:
<Mmike> Up to 2 USB 3.0/2.0 ports on the back panel
<BotaniCar> to sto ja imam USB3 ( ovo kaj sam linkao nije moja ploca, iako i ona ima) je znak da ti "nema USB3" pada u vodu :D
 * Mmike mece ruku u usta i bljuje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nah, nema 
<Mmike> koju plocu imas?
<Mmike> 1150 chipseti imaju 3.0, 1155 nemaju
<BotaniCar> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H61MAUSB3/
<Mmike> Intel® H61(B3) chipset : 
<Mmike> 8 x USB 2.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, , 6 at mid-board)
<Mmike> ASMedia® ASM1042 controller : 
<Mmike> 2 x USB 3.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, )
<Mmike> H61 - nema usb3.0
<Mmike> be sa tim 1155/1150 je sto max 32GB rama moze gore
<Mmike> s/be/bed
<Mmike> glup je kvm, glup glup glup 
<vileni> Mmike: pa slozi 2 stroja :)
<Mmike> vileni, velis, svakom 32 gige :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa da :)
<Mmike> i onda onaj neki
<Mmike> kak se zove to
<vileni> to sam ja htio, 2x i5 nuc sa 32gb, i synology
<Mmike> anti-virtualizator
<vileni> da mi sve moze biti u dnevnoj sobi a da se ne cuje
<Mmike> tko prodaje synology kod nas?
<BotaniCar> Njuskalo 
<BotaniCar> ne zajebavam, nesto sam isao tamo po drugom poslu, vidio sam tih malih nasica ko kenje
<vileni> pa kako kad, ja sam jedan samo vidio
<vileni> na nabava.net imas obicno popis
<vileni> prvo moras znati koji zelis/trebas
<Mmike> ja brijem da se to ne isplati kupit
<vileni> vrlo moguce
<Mmike> tj ,ovisi kaj ti treba
<BotaniCar> I ja, nek ti mintalica bide storage 
<Mmike> ja imam kuciste u kojem imam 6 diskova + SSD za OS
<Mmike> am2 proc neki x2, katanu na njemu, ne cuje se nist
<vileni> ako ti je cilj tisina + mala potrosnja onda ok
<vileni> neznam ja koji su vama kriteriji za "ne cuje se nist"
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> ja sam jako osjetljiv na zujanje racunalno
<vileni> a dobro, ti si i noctue kupovao :)
<Mmike> zato je mintalica na balkonu :)
<Mmike> da, mora se ne cut
<Mmike> moze zazujat kad bas nesh igram ili nesto
<Mmike> al' kad je idle, mora bit tiho
<Mmike> najvieci bed sa 6 diskova u stsroju su vibracije
<vileni> ja sam imao x2 5400
<vileni> na katani
<Mmike> http://www.qnap.com/en/index.php?sn=822&c=351&sc=513&t=521&n=12475 <- to je frend kupio i jako je zadovoljan
<vileni> i to je preglasno
<Mmike> katana ti je preglasna?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> fan3:        1021 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM
<Mmike> to je katana sad meni
<Mmike> ne cuje se uopce
<Mmike> kad se zavrti na 1400-1500 onda se cuje, 1800 joj je max
<Mmike> fan2:         570 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM
<Mmike> ovo je ona noctua
<vileni> ali mislim, moras imati dobro kuciste, dobro napajanje, dobar vent na kucistu i onda jos dobar kuler
<Mmike> e, a lazem
<CrazyLemon> fan2:           233 RPM  (min =    0 RPM) ...ovo je moja katana :)
<Mmike> serverosh ima stock kuler na AMDu
<Mmike> i ne cuje se
<Mmike> kra
<Mmike> nova ploca na serveru nece pokazat kak se brzo ventulatori vrte
<Mmike> 2.6.32 kernel, doduse :D
<Mmike> vileni, www.synology.com/en-us/products/spec/DX1211
<vileni> Mmike: vec vidim kako pretjerujes
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<vileni> meni bi bilo dovoljno da ima 2 gigabitna porta, 4x diska
<vileni> a gledao sam i kombinaciju za sloziti sam svoj nas, ali onda bi isao na itx atom plocu sa 4x sata npr, i fractal node 304, neko ultratiho napajanje itd
<vileni> nebi puno jeftinije ispalo
<Mmike> ja imam Asrock 960GC-GS FX, neki Ahtlon X2 5000+, 4 GB rama
<Mmike> 6 SATAova na ploci + 2 PCI SATA kontrolera, sveskup 8 SATA portova
<vileni> previse struje :)
<vileni> koje kuciste imas za to
<Mmike> vish, moram opet izmjerit koliko to trosi
<Mmike> mislim da je oko 130W
<Mmike> vileni, neko prastaro s kotacicima ;)
<Mmike> morao bih kupiti neko u koje mogu 6 diskova bocno ugurat
<Mmike> neznam samo koje
<vileni> hm
<vileni> r4
<vileni> http://thetechsource.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/IMG_6093s.jpg
<Mmike> vileni, fino
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<vileni> fractal design define r4
<vileni> tako nekako
<Mmike> vileni, 600 kuna
<vileni> prodajes?
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ja nudim 400
<Mmike> :P
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> rijetko sladak momak
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> Mmike: pšozz
<vileni> ma gladan sam pa sam neuracunljiv
<jelly> napajanje na dnu?  Zanimljivo
<Mmike> vileni, kaj cemo na pljesku meku? :D
<markosejic> da to je sada na svim novim pc m a
<Mmike> jelly, pa, sva novija kucista to imaju danas
<vileni> jelly: u kojem smislu zanimljivo? pa skoro sva kucista sad to imaju :)
<vileni> Mmike: trebalo bi uskoro
<vileni> Mmike: jesi bio kad u kill grillu?
<jelly> do sad to nisam vidio
<vileni> ja sam prije nekih 6-7 godina slagao prvi komp sa takvim kucistem
<markosejic> ja sam jeo najbolje u Zagrebu Preko puta građevinskog faxa
<vileni> antec p180
<vileni> u svakom slucaju jelly, izgleda da nisi dugo slagao kompove? :)
<Mmike> vileni, jesam, to mi je tu blizo doma, osh doc/ :)
<Mmike> vileni, iako je meni bataq bolji
<jelly> vileni: bar 10 godina, ovaj koji sad imam doma su slozili u linksu 2010 i ima napajanje gore
<vileni> e vidis, to me zanimalo :)
<vileni> po ovom sto sam citao svi kazu da je batak skuplji i ne toliko bolji
<markosejic> ja sam slagao prije 7 i isto je gore
<jelly> takodjer, skatulje koje imamo na poslu isto imaju gore
<vileni> pa smo prosli tjedan isli probati kill grill
<vileni> moji hp-ovi isto imaju gore
<vileni> ali custom kompovi pretezno dolje
<Mmike> vileni, da, bolji je, al' batak (meni) sam po sebni nije nist posebno
<vileni> bolji mi je airflow tako, i manja guzva s kablovima
<Mmike> recimo, kosta je 3 klase iznad, barem
<vileni> kod koste nikako nisam bio
<vileni> jednom probali pa bila guzva
<Mmike> tam se moramo narucit
<vileni> samo danas je vec kasno, prezivjet cu jos 15min i onda se zaletiti u pekaru
<vileni> jer mi se neda cekati da mi sloze sendvic
<Mmike> ima tu u spanskom supergrill
<Mmike> to je tu negdje u klasi batka
<Mmike> mozda malcice bolje (meni)
<Mmike> al' nije tako fensi ambijent
<Mmike> pa mi je odmah lakse
<vileni> a ambijent mi najmanje vazan
<ivoks> jutro
<markosejic> ivoks: d dan
<vileni> realno, osim remetinca nebih rekao da mi je neki posebno dobar
<vileni> ali mozda sam pristran
 * BotaniCar1 ima Chieftec Dragon vec N godina, dok su napajanja jos bila di trebaju bit - na vrhu lanca ! :) 
<vileni> ja bi prezivio i napajanje gore
<vileni> ali obavezno mi sad da kablovi idu iza ploce
<markosejic> i ja sam prije 7 godina uzeo chieftec napajanje i kuciste
<vileni> a ovaj chuftek sto imam, preglasni mu ventilatori isto
<markosejic> ovo je bilo 500w slozen stroj s monitorom bezicnom tipkovnicom i misom 6000 kn
<vileni> moj ima 780w cak :)
<vileni> vjerojatno overkill, ali bilo je besplatno
<hbogner> ja sam na 500W
<Mmike> Vigour, pa de ajde :)
<Mmike> erm,
<vileni> Mmike: krivo? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa de ajde u supergril!
<vileni> sad?
<Mmike> jasta!
<vileni> rekoh ti, necu prezivjeti ni da mi sloze sendvic :)
<vileni> nesmijem ovako gladan u promet
<Mmike> kol'ko tu blamentiras o kucistima i napajanjima vec si mogo bit tu :D
<hbogner> vileni, Mmike ajd dodjite do mene pa cemo negdje na grill :D
<vileni> kolege ni neznaju u kakvoj su opasnosti zadnjih sat vremena
<Mmike> hbogner, provokacija ti je nadasve bezobrazna
<vileni> slazem se
<vileni> iako
<Mmike> vileni, aj pliz, spasi me mahuna :D
<vileni> nebi to bilo drukcije od onog jednodnevnog izleta u sarajevo
<hbogner> vileni, Mmike pa nemorate danas,  jedan dan dok sam jos tu :D
<vileni> Mmike: ma imam dogovorenu kavu za 10min, i zbog toga ne idem nikamo ozbiljnije jesti :)
<vileni> Mmike: i moras jesti mahune! :D
<vileni> jesu barem od danas? :)
<vileni> kad sam bio klinac mahune za rucak su mi bile kao da su rekli da nema rucka
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAADAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJDOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVAAAAAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGLAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAANSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> eto, nisam trebao ni spomenuti meso :P odoh na kavu
<vileni> sljedeci tjedan dodjem jedan dan, ako me se ne odreknes zbog ovoga :)
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> ak  ne umrem
<Mmike> jer si me gladnim ostavio
<BotaniCar1> Ja volim jest' zlicom , na koncu - kakve su to mahune ako nekaj suho ne pliva u nutra 
 * Mmike kaka
<hbogner> hmm, vidis mogao bi i ja nesto za rucak spremiti
<hbogner> neide mis e nikud van, vec 2-3 dana pada kisa
<BotaniCar1> Odi na norijadu, ako ima tog tamo 
<BotaniCar1> Bit ce za piti, ako vec ne za jelo 
<hbogner> po ovoj kisis mislim da tesko sta ima
<hbogner> s druge strane dunava su poplave, nizvodno su poplave, ...
<BotaniCar1> Citam da se kod nas pijane curke kupaju  u Mandusevcu :) Tko je jos od vode umr^C^C^C
<BotaniCar1> https://imgur.com/gallery/dfZoW
<SilverSpace> voda duboka
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10301202_1467555093482243_839879872163535983_n.jpg # Mamic na norijadi
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/FEzo6
<BotaniCar1> o0o0o0o0o0o 
<jaizza> ajme meni
<jaizza> plače mi se
<BotaniCar1> https://i.imgur.com/b5qRWSk.gif
<hbogner> kako? kako straznji kraj tako gore, sigurno je bila luda voznja :D
<BotaniCar1> Joj, opet bu'm do polnochi imgural https://i.imgur.com/nXKNNh7.gif 
<SilverSpace> joj
 * Mmike nije znao za += u bashu :)
<jaizza> zar nitko ne reagira na moju bol?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: no da 
<BotaniCar1> Zato kaj ne sijelis svoj LSD s nama. Onda sama i placi !
<jaizza> ne sijelim 
<jaizza> nemam za sijelit
<jaizza> glavica me počela boljeti
<jaizza> previše sam je koristila danas
<jaizza> rekla sam ja da nije posao za mene
<jaizza> al me nitko ne sluša
<jaizza> za mene je ljenčarenje na plaži
<jaizza> uzležavat se k'o gušter na suncu
<jaizza> guštat u životu
<SilverSpace> ne kukaj zasjat ce i tebi sunce :)
<jaizza> kad?
<BotaniCar1> ima kaj brze od rm -rf , za velike fajle ? Teli se po minutu-dvije na par-gigabajtnim fajlovima 
<jaizza> rm -rf /
<jelly> BotaniCar1: ne, nije probem u rm nego u kernelu i filesystemu
<jelly> za jednu datoteku -r ionako nema smisla, a ako imas permissione ne treba ti niti -f
<BotaniCar1> jelly, sve znam, ali ne znam kak da ubrzam ( mozda da probam promijeniti FS ? )
<jelly> tipicna brzina oslobadjanja blokova je cca 1GB/s
<jelly> BotaniCar1: jedino sto mozes probati je promijenti fs, da
<jelly> ili velicinu bloka/extenta
<BotaniCar1> jelly, niste li na #DO pricali neakj o tom da se rsync pokazao brutalno brzim za takve stvari ?
<jelly> BotaniCar1: za brisanje milijuna datoteka
<jelly> ne za par, velikih
<BotaniCar1> jelly: nisam mislio da treba elaborirati, imam hrpetinu ovecih fajli  u par direktorija, i to treba brisat' svako malo 
<BotaniCar1> samo su neke gigabajtne, ali i ostale su parsto-megabajtne 
<BotaniCar1> ono, teli se
<jelly> kakav imas workflow da ti 1GB/s nije dosta?
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10270591_10152265146246840_3198602764543054981_n.jpg
<BotaniCar1> Ja nikaka, ja samo cistim za drugima :) 
<jelly> pa onda zasto bi ubrzavao?
<jelly> rm ionako odmah izadje
<BotaniCar1> Picajzla sam. I radoznao povr' toga 
<BotaniCar1> Nu, odgovorio si mi, thx
<BotaniCar1> jelly: di si procitao ovo za 1GB/s release speed ? Ili si mjerio kod sebe ?
<jelly> prst-palac mjerio
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, rsync
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, rsync --delete /neki/prazan/dir /ono/kaj/oces/brisat
<BotaniCar1> pitam jer brijem da su meni palci dosta kraci ( virtualke ) 
<BotaniCar1> fala Mmike
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, to smo u fredlektedu testiratli i to je najbrze
<Mmike> brze nego rm -rf /ono/kaj/oces/brisat
<Mmike> cesto customer ima cache direktorij unutar svoje velebne web aplikacije koji ima 1928374192837412350781471234 fajlova i 1274128937410273513485123401997102983751093817402837410 kviklabajta
<jelly> fred gdjed?
<Mmike> vileni, jesi jeo?
<Mmike> gle ove ivoksove, odu tocno u 16:00 :D
<SilverSpace> trening
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> http://l-smiles.net/image/smileys/f1-red-bull.gif
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa istrenira ivoks to dobro :)
<Mmike> ma kad je prije f1?!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti brijes
<Mmike> aha
 * Mmike se sam sebi smije sad :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je malo su postovi izmjesani :)
<SilverSpace> zbunjujuci 
<Mmike> ma obicno kad kazes 'trening' to je radfi f1 :)
<SilverSpace> conky  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/coon1.png
<SilverSpace> prvi trening je vec u cetvrtak
<jaizza> e tako je to
<Mmike> evo je 
<Mmike> trgateljica e-bankarstva
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hej 
<SilverSpace> haj
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti radis kaj ili samo laprdas? :)
<weshmashian> :)))
<Mmike> ivoks, preteznno te ogovaram s edom :D
<ivoks> vas dvoje bi trebali znati da vam mogu zaposliti zamjene :)
<ivoks> imamo hrpetinu kandidata :)
<Mmike> bed je ovo s kamerom
<Mmike> zaboravim da me snima
<Mmike> i onda skuzim da kopam nos
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> ili nekva takva odvratnoca
<ivoks> nije bed, mene je brooks ulovio dok sam trpao burek u sebe
<ivoks> glupan ostavio hangout otvoren u nekom tabu
<Mmike> pa to
<Mmike> 1001 tab
<Mmike> jos ed zmjuta mikrofon kad nesto
<Mmike> i eto ti 
<Mmike> haos, bre
<Mmike> zima je
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> fest
<ivoks> idem pod tus
<Mmike> kupi mi umake 
<Mmike> nikad mi nist ne kupis
<Mmike> ok, skoro nikad :D
<ivoks> ma nemam vremena
 * Mmike tuguje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kopaj nos 
<SilverSpace> cesi jaja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> to je ispod stola :D
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj ubuntu ne blokira kad vise puta password promasim danas svaki drugi puta fulam
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> oso si
<Mmike> a nisi doritose dao
<jelly> daj adresu, kupicu ti ja doritose na amazonu...
<jelly> hmm http://imgur.com/gallery/5g731Uv
<masnipalac> pozdrav ljudi
<masnipalac> molio bi da mi neko kaže kako isprazniti smeće na lubuntu lxle
<masnipalac> probo svašta, ali nikaj nedela
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: iz terminala
<masnipalac> gugl mi svašta pokazo
<masnipalac> i probo sam
<masnipalac> ali nisam uspio
<SilverSpace> sudo rm -Rv -fr $HOME/.Trash/*
<SilverSpace> sudo rm -Rv -fr $HOME/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<masnipalac> ništa
<masnipalac> ostalo smeće
<SilverSpace> di je ostal
<SilverSpace> o
<civija> -Rv -fr?
<civija> dupla rekurzija?
<civija> to vjerojatno puno brze brise
<masnipalac> http://picpaste.com/del/GqPLW9oU/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_18_02_56-QJtUN4ov.png
<jelly> voće i povrće u rastu http://imgur.com/gallery/RVcW5
<masnipalac> http://picpaste.com/del/GqPLW9oU/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_18_02_56-QJtUN4ov.png
<SilverSpace> civija: nisam ja to pisao tako je google izbacio :)
<civija> oce taj google, oce
<SilverSpace> civija: oy di si ti :)
<jelly> masnipalac: ???
<masnipalac> http://picpaste.com/del/GqPLW9oU/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_18_02_56-QJtUN4ov.png
<civija> evo delam si pri astlibu :)
<masnipalac> al jebe
<BotoMlat> masnipalac: iznimno mi se dopada tvoj nick :
<jelly> masnipalac: taj link je za brisanje slike, triput si ga poslao, i neko ju je vec obrisao
<SilverSpace> civija: ajd dobro da neko dela :)
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_180256.png
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_180533.png
<masnipalac> eto, ovde su
<masnipalac> ovo smeće trebam obrisat, već da ima skoro 7 gb
<masnipalac> a hard mi 40
<masnipalac> stariji je komp pa mi slabo dela s ubuntuom, zato sam inst. ovo čudo
<masnipalac> s uibuntuom nisam nikad imo nekih večih problema, osim neznanja
<masnipalac> a sad probavam, guglam itd i opet neće
<SilverSpace> ls ~/.local/share/Trash/
<SilverSpace> kaj ispise
<masnipalac> niš
<SilverSpace> kak nis
<masnipalac> renato@renato-desktop:~$ ls ~/.local/share/Trash/ expunged  files  info renato@renato-desktop:~$ 
<SilverSpace> ls ~/.Trash
<masnipalac> renato@renato-desktop:~$ ls ~/.Trash ls: cannot access /home/renato/.Trash: No such file or directory
<SilverSpace> a jesi probao gksudo nautilus
<masnipalac> ne
<masnipalac> kako to
<jelly> "expunged  files  info " nije "niš"
<jelly> du -hs ~/.local/share/Trash/ veli cca 7giga?
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_182232.png
<masnipalac> ne, desni klik i propertis
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_182413.png
<Mmike> NEAD MORAR RAM!
<hbogner> Mmike, pa kolko imas?
<Mmike> 16
<hbogner> os da ti posudim nesto svog praznog sad kad su mi virtualke ugasene :D
<Mmike> ak mi das i plocu na koju mogu ugurat jos
<hbogner> ja  namjerno ciljao na 32 da kasnije nemoram mjenjat
<Mmike> mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> ma ja sam ovo u 2gom mjesecu
<Mmike> jer mi je crkla ploca
<Mmike> pa sam preorganiziravao se
<Mmike> a nisam onda jos mislio da cu zavrist sa openstacckatorima
<Mmike> i jbg
<Mmike> gledam sda kak cu na moru, laptop mi moze max 16 gigi...
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXJiUQhauWs # ovo je Scooter , a ne ti ! 
<datase> BotoMlat: Title: Scooter - Rhapsody in E, Views: 886429, Rating: 98.2718%
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: kaj ti otvori iz terminala >> nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<SilverSpace> ili nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash
<masnipalac> novi prozor
<masnipalac> čudan
<SilverSpace> kak cudan
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_183202.png
<masnipalac> jeeee
<SilverSpace> prazano smec 
<masnipalac> uspilo je
<masnipalac> traš je prazan
<SilverSpace> kako
<masnipalac> fala ti silveru, car znanja si
<masnipalac> pa išo na trash i ponudilo empty trash
<masnipalac> i obrisalo
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_183544.png
<Mmike> de je ravilov
<Mmike> nema ga danima
<SilverSpace> svasta 
<masnipalac> http://img.torrenthr.org/images/2014/05/16/Screenshot_from_2014-05-16_183644.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39042/legenda-nad-legendama-kanadski-cuvar-s-autoritetom
<ipozgaj> jebote SVAKI petak mora netko sjebati nesto
<ipozgaj> nevjerojatno
<ipozgaj> in other news, ixgbe za kurac
<hbogner> sta bi ipozgaj 
<SilverSpace> zabrana petkom diranja bilo cega
<ipozgaj> ixgbe driver ima neki bug na 3.2 i 3.6
<ipozgaj> cim je malo vise prometa, odmah packet loss oko 5%
<ipozgaj> a oko 600 masina upravo takvih stavio u produkciju :D
<masnipalac> silver i ostali, pozzzz, odo 
<SilverSpace> poz
<masnipalac> i još jemput, punooooo fala
<hbogner> nevalja petkom to radit
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> odmah imas neplanirani radni vikend
<ipozgaj> ma imam dovoljno spareova za zamijeniti
<Mmike> tak ti je to kad se ne javis i ne doneses doritose :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: naruci si preko Amazona
<ipozgaj> btw otkuda tolika opcinjenost doritosima, pa ima 100x boljih grickalica :)
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> i nemrem ovo narucit
<Mmike> ja sam u .hr :)
<Mmike> l   mky7qqqqqqqqqq``
<Mmike> 1````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> sorrka :=
<jelly> kak nemres narucit?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: Amazon UK
<ipozgaj> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=doritos
<ipozgaj> eto, imas kakvih hoces
<SilverSpace> zzzzzzjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<jelly> ipozgaj: amazon (i uk isto) ti da na izbor ducane koji shippaju i koji ne shippaju do tebe
<jelly> svaki put moras proci pola procedure za placanje e da bi ti rekli jel ce shippati u .hr ili ne
<ivoks> http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp
<ivoks> ako cu se kome klanjati, to ce biti qc15 i bose
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: isplatile se :)
<ipozgaj> jelly: zajebano :)
<ipozgaj> ja SVE kupujem preko Amazona :)
<ipozgaj> sad cu probati i preko Google Shopping Express, moze i groceries :)
<ipozgaj> prvih 6 mjeseci je free
<ipozgaj> doduse ima i Amazon isto free dostavu groceries ako imas prime (Amazon Fresh)
<ivoks> ja sam popizdio sto ni u americi ne mogu kupovati na music.amazon.com
<ivoks> al dobro, digital7 je dostupan u hr
<ivoks> samo treba sloziti vpn prema civilizaciji
<jelly> jer ti je akaunt iz .hr, kao sto ni gugl ne da?
<ivoks> amazon me odjebe zbog toga sto mi je kreditna iz hr
<jelly> your money is not good enoufg
<ivoks> digital7 prima paypal :)
<jelly> to zahvali josipovicu
<ivoks> konacno sam kupio trouble will find me
<ivoks> najbolji album 2013.
<ipozgaj> ivoks zasto kupujes albume?
<ipozgaj> mislim, zasto ne koristis spotify, rdio ili sto vec
<ivoks> spotify ne radi u hr
<ivoks> nabijem i to.
<ipozgaj> radi sa vpn :D
<ipozgaj> a ako ti treba offline, to isto odavno podrzavaju
<ivoks> meni ne radi
<ipozgaj> :(
<ipozgaj> a Rdio?
<ivoks> u biti radi
<ivoks> ali za the national cu dati tih 7$
<ivoks> dok veslam, dok citam, dok se vozim
<ivoks> mislim da sam cijeli album preslusao vec 100 puta
<ivoks> i svki put je odlican
<ivoks> jebemti xps 13 i dell
<ivoks> fakat rade kante od laptopa
<ivoks> http://blog.init.hr/?p=194
<ipozgaj> ivoks: gledam bas, ima ga na Rdio
<ipozgaj> pola pjesma ima warning "explicit" haha
<ivoks> jel ima u hr?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ipozgaj> mislim da rdio radi u hr
<ipozgaj> ali nisam siguran
<Mmike> ipozgaj, aj budi u hr i SVE kupuj prek amazona :)
<Mmike> kaj ti mislis da ja zicam doritose iz pizda rije? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: pa vidio sam doritose u Billi dok sam kupovao pive, sad prije dva tjedna dok sam bio u Hr :P
<hbogner> Mmike, ne nego icas iz pripiz dine :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, nisi :)
<Mmike> nema kod nas toga
<Mmike> stovise, ovi europski su jadni
<Mmike> to nije taj flavor
<Mmike> (jeo u nizozemskoj i portugalu)
<ipozgaj> meni nisu fini
<ipozgaj> Mmike: cek evo odem do microkitchena pa ti slikam jedne :D
<Mmike> :P
<obruT> hehe, idem stavit PMR stanice na punjenje, reko da posnifam eter i uhvatim razgovor izmedju mame i sina :) svadjaju se oko koristenja stanice i igranja playstationa :)
<ipozgaj> ivoks: preslusao prvih 6 phesmi, didn't like it :)
<ipozgaj> pjesmi*
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sva sreca da nismo svi isti
<ipozgaj> presporo, preopusteno za moj ukus
<ipozgaj> naravno :)
<ivoks> je, sporo je
<ivoks> za opustanje
<ivoks> dok letis
<ivoks> :)
<ipozgaj> da, dok hoces zaspati
<ipozgaj> onda mi odgovaraju takve
<ivoks> uz bose... zagarantirano zaspes
<Mmike> koji izvodjac?
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> necu kupit dell :)
<ivoks> ne, nemoj dell xps 13
<ivoks> thinkpad t440s
<ipozgaj> Dell, rhymes with Hell
<ivoks> zadnji dobar laptop
<ivoks> iako, xps 13 ima lijepu rezu
<ivoks> 1920x1080 na 13" lijeo zgledi :)
<Mmike> imam t510i
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> al nije to to
<Mmike> dobro velis
<Mmike> usro je lenoo
<Mmike> vo
<ivoks> ma nabijem ih na k...
<ivoks> al xps 13 je brz, jako brz
<Mmike> i7?
<ivoks> firefox sa 15 tabova se otvori za manje od sekunde
<ivoks> i5
<ivoks> upgrade cijelog desktopa u 10 minuta
<Mmike> ssd?
<ivoks> jednom kad skine, io je brz
<ivoks> nije klasican ssd
<ivoks> nije dovoljno debel da se nagura disk unutra
<Mmike> onaj msata
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<ivoks> http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd.php?hdd=LITEONIT+LMT-128
<ivoks> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Liteon-LMT-128M3M-128G-mSATA3-0-MINI-PCI-E-SSD-laptop-Solid-state-drives/633309027.html
<ivoks> sata3
<ivoks> da vidimo, mozda ima novi firmware :)
<ivoks> iako je stigao prekjucer
<ivoks> da, vec imam zadnji
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mHppKbrXes
<datase> ivoks: Title: XPS 13 Noise \ Coil Whine, Views: 1625, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> msata
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko te kosto?
<Mmike> jelly, tebi su crucialovi SSDovi crkavali?
<ivoks> nisam jos platio :)
<ivoks> kupila mi charlie :)
<ivoks> al oko soma dolara je bilo
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisam imao crucial, samo ocz
<jelly-home> i adata, ali taj je uglavnom idle pa zas bi crko
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa dobro, stavis slusalice i problem rijesen
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu krucijala uzet
<jelly-home> ^_^
<Mmike> pa kud puklo da puklo
<ivoks> jelly-home: nije
<jelly-home> prebacio sam kucnu antenu s druge strane TV-a i sad primam jos 6 domacih i 5 SLO kanala
<ivoks> jelly-home: cuje se i na slusalicama
<ivoks> dva su problema
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<ivoks> jedan je ovaj s filmica
<ivoks> to me ne dira previse
<ivoks> drugi je pucketanje (static noise)
<ivoks> to sam uvelike sanirao, ali jos se cuje na slusalicama
<jelly-home> ivoks: mozes naci kvalitetnih USB zvucnih kartica za sitnu lovu ako je jako cujno
<ivoks> na zvucnicama se ne cuje otkako sam omogucio sleep za audio cip
<Mmike> ja nist ne cujem :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kakva je tastatura?
<Mmike> ne djeluje obecavajuce
<jelly-home> to sam imao za thinkpad, kvaliteta je mjerljivo bolja
<ivoks> pa ok je... nije strasno losa
<ivoks> naviknes se
<jelly-home> sigh
<ivoks> vise me muci touchpad
<ivoks> moram si uzeti bluetooth mis il nesto
<ivoks> jer ne mogu normalno pisati
<ivoks> kome je uopce touchpad pao na pamet, da mi je znati
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je ista lose od onog probooka
<Mmike> ono je
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> nesto strahovito strasno
<ivoks> ne, nije ko probook
<ivoks> probook je vrhunac idiotizma
<ivoks> za smrtnu kaznu
<jelly-home> ljudi vele da je touchpad na macu dobar za koristit
<jelly-home> udoban i koristan
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> 7digital trazi 33 dolara za nirvanin album
<ivoks> jelly-home: ma meni je koncept toucha los
<ivoks> iako, mogao bi se naviknuti na ovu touch kombinaciju
<ivoks> naime, ekran mi je touch screen
<ivoks> pa resizam prozore povlacenjem prsta
<ivoks> i tak, za neke sitnice je fora
<ivoks> lakse nego touchpad
<ivoks> nevermind 45$
<jelly-home> ak ti ne treba preciznost
<jelly-home> kad je star pa moraju iskopati CD-ove iz arhive
<obruT> jesam li ja jedini koji ima problema sa shvacanjem nekog produkta/servisa iz prezentacija i "about" web stranica gdje se razbacuju s pojmovima cloud/integration/services/ovo/ono, no ni a i b o necem konkretnom i opipljivom ?
<Mmike> obruT, trebas posebni brainwash za to
<Mmike> daj url, pa da ti pojasnim :)
<jelly-home> hm, sferakon
<SilverSpace> kad je
<Mmike>   5.1 GiB + 183.2 MiB =   5.3 GiB       chrome [updated] (90)
<jelly-home> danas, sutra, preksutra
<Mmike> za ne po vje ro vat
<SilverSpace> pozodog 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> obozavam kad mi u petak u 20h dodje poziv da bi korisnik htio nesto danas jer eto, sutra otvara radnju :P ... a cekalo ih se cijeli tjedan
<Mmike> obruT, prekovremeni? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi tu?
<obruT> bome, pisacu ih
<ivoks> kak
<ivoks> cu
<ivoks> se
<ivoks> veceras
<ivoks> napit
<Mmike> alkoholicar
<Mmike> za to imas vremena
<Mmike> a doritose i umake nebi naso
<Mmike> tsk tsk
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ides i ti u london u 7mom mjesecu?
<ivoks> napit cu se u hotelu
<Mmike> odi u little five points nadji onu finu pizzeriju
<ivoks> ne znam, idem za dva tjedna, kad se vratim iz njemacke
<Mmike> nemam pojma kak se zove :D
<ivoks> al to idem turisticki, na godisnji
<ivoks> ne znam kaj je u 7. mjesecu
<ivoks> ako je nesto inzenjersko, vjerojatno ne idem :)
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/a1Anqj6
<ivoks> amd priprema novu arhitekturu
<Mmike> cts eng sprint
<Mmike> vjerojatno inzenjersko :)
<ivoks> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/red-hat-vs-wall-street-journal-and-battle-openstack-clouds
<ivoks> mozda navratim
<ivoks> koji bs... placeni clanak :)
<ivoks> openstack prakticki ne radi na redhatu :)
<ivoks> ma, joj... :)
<ivoks> http://www.eweek.com/cloud/red-hat-unlike-coca-cola-needs-no-secret-formula-to-succeed.html
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti poplavu ovakvih clanaka :)
<ivoks> tuzno je da ce ti microsoft dati support za svoj os, a redhat nece
<ivoks> dapace, microsoft ce raditi s tobom na izradi drivera
<ivoks> a redhat svoje nece niti podlicencirati
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-juju-devops-tool-coming-to-centos-and-windows-7000029418/
<Mmike> mysqln-cpu
<Mmike> !
<Mmike> srcanih ti opni
<Mmike> ioli mozda ne
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<ivoks> kako napreduje tvoje ucenje? :)
<ivoks> ja sam jako zadovoljan sa likom kojeg sam zaposlio u italiji
<ivoks> nakon dva tjedna polovio je i maas i juju i vec u ponedjeljak ide kod klijenta
<ivoks> a di si ti? :D
<Mmike> eto se drkam s devstackom
<Mmike> nece se pokrenit secondary instanca
<Mmike> lako bit manager
<Mmike> to bi i ja mogo 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ja sam prosao sve ovo sto ti sad prolazis
<ivoks> od nekoga tko je mrzio cloud
<ivoks> do nekoga tko se igrao s njime
<ivoks> preko nekoga tko ga je razvijao
<ivoks> do nekoga tko slaze isti najvecim firmama na svijetu
<ivoks> velis, prva se pokrenula, a druga nece?
<ivoks> nova show $ime_instance
<ivoks> sigurno pize razlog zasto se ne dize
<ivoks> vjerojatno si zatrazio resurse koje nemas :)
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> puno je 'nize' :)
<Mmike> ed je napravio dev.stack skriptu koja nesh posebno podesi devstack
<Mmike> i sjebo je nesh
<Mmike> jer se razleti na 'no database service configured'
<Mmike> mislmi da sam naso di
<Mmike> ivoks, di/kak/s-cim da debugiram debian-installer?
<ivoks> debian installer?
<ivoks> pa ne mozes bas
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> imas konzole
<ivoks> alt+f3, f4
<Mmike> + echo 'Using mysql database backend'
<Mmike> AHA!
<Mmike> popravio sam, cini se
<Mmike> ivoks, da, u 12.04 netinst (i mini.iso) ima nesto cudno - naime, nakon sto te pita apt-proxy stoji jedno 5-6 minuta
<Mmike> cpu je 100% zakucan za to vrijeme
<Mmike> e, a taj netinst image se koristi u onom virtuciiju
<Mmike> i zato spawnanje nove maas 'instance' traje preko 10 minuta
<Mmike> probao sam netinstalirat 12.04 na laptop, kroz pxe, i bootat mini .iso s cdja, sporo
<ivoks> ne znam, ja sam ga koristio na vise mjesta i nisam imao problema
<ivoks> pogledaj na alt+f4 sto radi
<ivoks> mozda ti je proxy ispojeban
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> koja rijec
<ivoks> ispojeban
<Mmike> nop, nema veze s proxyjem
<Mmike> kad metnem da nema proxyja isto je
<Mmike> znam da sam pred godinu dve probavao tj mini.iso za 12.04 i isto je bilo sporo
<ivoks> jesi siguran da ne skida packages?
<Mmike> siguran
<ivoks> ha mislim, mogu probati i ja
<Mmike> pa ak ti se da
<Mmike> malen je image
<Mmike> ista je stvar sa mini.iso i sa netinstall imagetom
<Mmike> 14.04 radi odlicno
<Mmike> tj, onak kak treba
<Mmike> i 13.10
<Mmike> i 12.10 :) 13.04 nisam probavao
<ivoks> 32 ili 64 bitni?
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> 64
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> radio sljeme ima pre odlicnu muziku
<Mmike> al' koji su to fasisti pederomrsci
<Mmike> sad dizu u nebesa thompsona i simunica
<ivoks> jeb... telefon
<ivoks> ok, pokrecem install
<ivoks> Mmike: ok, izgleda kao da stoji, ali ne stoji
<ivoks> preuzima packages
<ivoks> u novijoj verziji valjda to ima bolje rijeseno, tako da se vidi sto radi
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti /var/cache/anna/Packages*
<ivoks> to skida
<ivoks> a mozes vidjeti sa 'ps' u terminalu da skida
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daj mi 3 minute pa cu probat
<ivoks> mozda i je neki loop jer i meni se cini da dugo traje
<Mmike> jer, ja nemam promet po mrezi
<Mmike> imam lokalni apt-proxy koji radi ok
<ivoks> nije to
<ivoks> skina packages
<ivoks> i onda seda
<Mmike> full 12.04 iso (onaj od 600+ megi) radi ok
<ivoks> procesor se zakuca za to vrijeme
<ivoks> nesto seda
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj radi :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kak skuzit kaj radi? :)
<ivoks> configurira download-installer udeb
<ivoks>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/download-installer.postinst configure
<ivoks> anna net-retriver default
<Mmike> kak si to naso/vidio?
<ivoks> ps
<Mmike> nesh sjebem s devstackom drugim
<Mmike> kad na controller nodeu kazem: nova-manage host list
<Mmike> dobijem samo drugu instancu
<Mmike> tj, prvo dignem devstack na tobe-controller nodetu, i onda nova-manage veli da imam samo njega
<Mmike> onda pokrenem drugi devstack i ovaj k'o da pobije ovo prvo
<Mmike> ne kapin, jeben ti nebo, ne kapin!
<Mmike> mslim da sam glup :)
<Mmike> samsec
<Mmike> ubuntu@ds-1204:~/cts-eng-tools/devstack$ nova-manage host list
<Mmike> host                            zone           
<Mmike> ds-1204                         internal       
<Mmike> ds-1204-2                       nova       
<Mmike> tada!
<Mmike> idem sad zasluzeno buljit u telku dok ne zaspim
<Mmike> ajte
<Mmike> umro index :/
<ivoks> kaj, cak si i dva AZa slozio? :)
<ivoks> namjerno ili slucajno hehe
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> ajde, bravo bravo :)
<ivoks> sad odjebi devstack i do it like a real man :)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> cekaj, jebote :)
<Mmike> idem prvo spat
<Mmike> pa cemo sutra dalje!
<Mmike> eto
<ivoks> dobro je
<ivoks> devstack je dobar korak
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-17
<BotoMlat1> jebenti ves masinu, mali nas probudi i ja oem po njeg, a zena pukne vesmasinu da pere kad je vec budna, wellcome poplava 
<Vjetar> jutar
<Mmike> us.hardware.info/reviews/4178/10/hardwareinfo-tests-lifespan-of-samsung-ssd-840-250gb-tlc-ssd-updated-with-final-conclusion-final-update-20-6-2013
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sugavo vrime
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> skurio sam si programator
<SilverSpace> bome i IC
<Vlado9A3CY> ides :)
<Mmike> nisi pazio
<Mmike> onaj arduino
<Mmike> pa to je super  :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne arduino 
<SilverSpace> bas usb programmator
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su se nozice spojile na IC
<Mmike> ma generalmno velim :)
<Mmike> tocu detetu kupit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/u-sloveniji-pogodjen-eurojackpot-veci-od-213-milijuna-kuna/747917.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj je dd spor
<BotoMlat1> spor ti disk ) 
<SilverSpace> ha da
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> SSD UTX-2200 60GB               : 128°C
<SilverSpace> IC kaze 23°C
<SilverSpace> ne gurati prst u struju ^^
<Mmike> em ti debian skvic i sata hotplug
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> www.voda.hr/001-821
<Mmike> bogme, gadno
<markosejic> je 
<markosejic> kod nas pliva vatrogasci su bili cijelu noc vani i postavljali zecije nasipe
<Mmike> markosejic, gdje si ti?
<BotoMlat1> "u svojoj sobi" 
<BotoMlat1> "za racunalom" 
<markosejic> da upravo to
<BotoMlat1> Ne vjerujem ti, bio si u kuhinji, obici frizider
<BotoMlat1> Idem ja vidjet' jl ostalo sto cevapa od rucka :) 
<markosejic> ja gledam kako doci do trnja
<Mmike> mkma de 'kod vas'
<Mmike> markosejic, ^^
<Mmike> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojtXNKftI80
<datase> Mmike: Title: This is why you shouldn't play with fire and gasoline, Views: 22021, Rating: 98.70968%
<Mmike> kakav idijot
<markosejic> mmike pozz
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-18
<markosejic> d jutro
<MmikeDOMA> Promjenljivo oblačno, poslijepodne i osobito navečer uza sve manje oblaka. 
<MmikeDOMA> a bit ce i kisovito uz sve manje kise :)
<markosejic> zanimljivo
<MmikeDOMA> jel koristi tko di raid6?
<ivoks> raid6? da, slagao sam to negdje
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise gdje
<ivoks> joj, kakav let
<ivoks> ja sam deblji covjek
<ivoks> ali ekipa izmedju koje sam sjedio na letu washington frankfurt... pa to je strasno
<ivoks> zena na lijevo je imala barem 130 kg, dupe joj se preljevalo preko rukohvata
<ivoks> a lik desno od mene je imao 150
<ivoks> zena nije mogla izaci iz stolca
<ivoks> a ja nisam imao gdje ramena staviti, uzas
<ivoks> uzas!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, hehe :)
 * Mmike ima 112 kila ovih dana :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, nije bed slozit, jel' to reliable? Imam doma RAID5 godinama, i fakat je reliable (ne racunam sranja poput 'crkla dva diska' ili 'crko drugi disk tijekom rebuilda'), a imam novih diskova, pa sam mislio upogonit raid6 na 7 diskova.
<Mmike> inace mi crkne disk svakih godinu i pol do dve. Nekako se desilo da sam na WD EAR[XZS] zavrsio. 
<Mmike> Dete kad se smije i uziva - pa nema ljepse stvari :D
<Mmike> (Brijem da je isto cak i ako je cijeli zamazan temperma, i on, i zid, i jastuci, i kauci, i parketi, i macke, i sve :) )
<Mmike> I, kad smo vec tu, kakvi su ovo kontroleri: HighPoint RocketRAID RR620
<Mmike> Znam da Reflected koristi(o) RocketRAID, al' ne sjecam se vise jel' kontekst bio pozitivan ili negativan.
<Mmike> nda. via kontroleri na PCI drekecu daju bjednih 50MB/sec :/
<Mmike> www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/01/04/high-point-rocketraid-640-review/6
<Mmike> nji-nja
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> i danas bez f1
<SilverSpace> a nis gledat ce se motogp
<infy-_> o/
<SilverSpace> yo
<ivoks> Mmike: isti je kao i raid5 po pouzdanosti
<ivoks> Mmike: stvar je u tome da je raid5 nepouzdan kada imas vise diskova
<ivoks> vrijeme replikacije s novim diskovima je sve duze
<ivoks> pa je vjerojatnost krepavanja dva diska u isto vrijeme sve veca
<ivoks> stoga je raid6 sasvim ok za 6 ili vise diskova
<jelly-home> to je vise problem sporih diskova nego vise diskova
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> prije si trebao replicirati 200GB
<ivoks> sad moras replicirati 10x vise
<ivoks> a brzina je manje-vise ista
<ivoks> diskovi su sve veci, pa je potrebno replicirati sve vise podataka
<jelly-home> raid5 sa SAS diskovima od 600GB se rebuilda za 45-50 minuta
<ivoks> pa da, s diskovima od 600gb
<ivoks> ali s diskovima od 2tb, potraje to malo duze
<ivoks> jos su i sata
<jelly-home> nije tu raid5 kriv, nego sto ljudi koriste kramu kojoj treba 12ms seek i 6 sati da uopce procita cijeli disk
<ivoks> eh, sad ga i ti
<ivoks> ljudi koji mogu kupiti 6 sas diskova od 600gb ce kupiti i 10 takvih diskova i sloziti raid10
<jelly-home> mi imamo raid5 sa 8 clanova i to radi sasvim ok
<jelly-home> vjerojatnost da ce u sat vremena ispasti dva diska u istom polju je grozno mala
<ivoks> meni su jednom tri wd-a krepala isti dan
<ivoks> na razlicitim lokacijama
<jelly-home> ak su na razlicitim lokacijama vjerojatno nisu u istom polju
<ivoks> imao sam srece sto nisu bili u istom polju
<ivoks> a mogli su biti
<jelly-home> also: vjerojatno nisu bili sas
<jelly-home> (niti scsi)
<ivoks> nisu, tada sas nije postojao :)
<jelly-home> jebiga, ak oces stabilnost onda platis disk 5x skuplje i imas bar dva hotsparea 
<jelly-home> a za nearline i sata diskove, iskljucivo raid6 i redovni scrubbing
<jelly-home> neki dan smo imali double fault u raid10
<jelly-home> diskovi su stari 4-5 godina i vec ih je trecina zamijenjena, sad su riknula dva isti dan (kod scrubbinga ;-) a treci je naletio na read error kod rebuilda
<ivoks> nego, idem na more
<ivoks> pa se vratim veceras
<ivoks> pa sutra opet na put
<ivoks> poz
<SilverSpace> koji kralj marc marquez
<SilverSpace> kralj 
<SilverSpace> kralj sa 12 na 1
<SilverSpace> los start
<SilverSpace> peta za redom MM
<hbogner> netko je objavio na fb https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10334337_10203482811246647_2144434342673021212_n.jpg
<hbogner> poplavljena podrucja
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> jelly-home, ivoks: ja imam 4 diska (2TB) u raid5 polju, al' su razlicito kupljeni/proizvedeni/stari, pa valjda nije tolki bed :) inace rebuidl polja traje oko 12-15 sati, tak nekak. 
<Mmike> moje je pitanje vise bilo 'da li je code base u mdadmu za raid6 mature' :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, nije mi bas jasno zasto je svima mdadm tak grozno spor kod rebuilda
<Mmike> pa, disk nemre brze od 100MB/sec
<Mmike> a kod rebuilda mora citat s 3 diska i pisat po 4tom
<Mmike> a mislim da kontroler na ploci onda kaze 'aj u pizdu mater i ti i svi diskovi'
<Mmike> pa valjda efektivno imam, neznam... 60 MB/sec?
<Mmike> sad cu bas izmjerit kad cu raid6 turat
<jelly-home> Ali svaki je na svom sata busu, a sata kontroler i da je na 1x PCIe, opet ima 500MB/s
<jelly-home> 4x100MB/s je manje od toga
<jelly-home> a nije da mora citati i pisati po istom disku pa da ga to jebe (sata je half-duplex)
<Mmike> on board sata kontroler
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim koliko brzo mogu citat sa svih diskova u stroju odjedenom
<Mmike> iako su dva na via pci kontrolerima i tam nemrem dobit vise od 50MB/sec
<Mmike> naso sam neki adaptec za 200 kuna na njuskalu
<Mmike> sutra idem p oto
<Mmike> pacmo vidjet :)
<jelly-home> di si Viu nasao, i jeftini silicon image su bolji
<Mmike> a imam doma
<Mmike> kupio kad nisam znao
<Mmike> ugl, ta dva na viji rade 50MB/sec u citanju
<Mmike> ovi ostali rade izmedju 110 i 180 MB/sec u citanju
<Mmike> a kad krenem citat sa /dev/md0 onda imam oko 80MB/sec po disku
<Mmike> sad idem probat citat sa svih odjednom
<jelly-home> onda je to to, rebuild nemre ic brze od tih 50MB/s po disku
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> te vije su sad unutra, kak sam jos 2 diska dodao
<Mmike> jer ovih ostalih 6 je na ploci
<Mmike> 5 + ssd di je OS
<Mmike> tj 4 + ssd, i jos jedan sam naknadno turio al' taj nije u polju
<Mmike> iako, brijem, al' nisam siguran, da su te vije prije radile bolje, na drugoj ploci, da sam imao 100njak MB/sec
<Mmike> kad citam samo s jedne vije, imam 53 MB/sec, kad pocnem citat i s druge simultano, imam 48 MB/sec na svakoj :)
<Mmike> zanimljvo
<Mmike> reciom, sa ssda mogu citat 180 MB/sec
<Mmike> al' kad upalim citanje sa svih, onda padne brzina citanja sa SSDa na 110 MB/sec
<Mmike> kontroler na ploci, jbg
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jebo.me/pas/6
 * banderaz ne clicka neclickabilna linkove...
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> :P
<banderaz> "This paste has either expired or doesn't exist!" :-/
<Mmike> banderaz, :P
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/15422R/status/468083983356796928/photo/1
<hbogner> ha ha ha Mmike 
<BotoMlat> Kakav je ovo blesavi memory management windowsa ? :) http://tinypic.com/r/2ewkz1v/8 Imam-ali-nemam :) 
<SilverSpace> o oo joj 
<banderaz> to ni meni nije jasno
<banderaz> imam 20 GB RAM-a
<banderaz> a cim potrosim 12-13 GB, windowsi seru da sam nizak s ramom
<banderaz> i pocnu rusit neke programe
<BotoMlat1> banderaz: zna se to desiti kad imas velik' non-paged pool. Koji OS ? 
<banderaz> Win 7 x64
<BotoMlat1> banderaz: ##windows ! Ne znam link na hotfix napamet, netko sigurno zna :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-11
<VjetarSaSunca> Iskon i port 25
<VjetarSaSunca> ih
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski 
<rut> dj
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kune se dečko na tehničkoj podršci da Iskon ne blokira port 25 prema Velikom Svijetu :)
<BotaniCar> Tocno ga zamisljam kako prica s tbom i govori "Gospodine, matere mi, ne blokiramo " :)
<Mmike> vipnet opet u banani
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: reci mu da ne sere :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Tomato radi
<ivoks> jelly: heh... to je relativno novi avion
<Mmike> Junkers Ju 88
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: vidim da ne gine interna edukacija...
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: prosvjetli me
 * jelly ode po 500W lampu
 * VjetarSaSunca se skloni u crnu rupu
<ivoks> Mmike: 87
<ivoks> Mmike: prvi avion sa self healingom
<ivoks> Mmike: kada se pilot onesvijestio zbog prevelikog g opterecenja, 87ica je znala sama se izvuci iz zajeba
<Mmike> ivoks: to je stuka
<Mmike> ja sam k'o klinac ju 88 slagao bio :)
<Mmike> pa mi je zato napet
<Mmike> da, stuka je bila jebena :)
<Mmike> stuke su sirenu imale montiranu, right? Pa kad su radili diving bombing upalili su i sirene za dodatno sirenje panike?
<ivoks> mislim da je to bilo radi aerodinamike
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junkers_Ju_87#/media/File:Ju87V2.jpg
<Mmike> "Upon the leading edges of its faired maingear legs were mounted the Jericho-Trompete ("Jericho trumpet") wailing sirens, becoming the propaganda symbol of German air power and the blitzkrieg victories of 1939–1942. "
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ukratko: ak oces port 25, uzmi staticki IP.  Ak ti treba za slanje preko vlastiton servera, koristi submission (port 587); port 25 sluzi iskljucivo za komunikaciju izmedju dva SMTP servera
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: specifična je bila priroda problema. Iz razvojne okoline (Visual Studio) sam pokušavao poslati mail. Sve je bilo uredno podešeno kako bi trebalo biti kad aplikacija zaživi na serveru. Za potrebe razvoja sam zašarafio iskonov smtp u config fajlu od aplikacije.
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da je problem riješen
<jelly> aplikacije bi trebale koristiti submission i svaka imati sovj username
<jelly> ali to je cini se nedostizni ideal
<Mmike> jelly: kakav bi to enterprajz bio da je sve po PSu :)
<Mmike> imate li Samsungov SSD - NEMOJTE upgradeirati firmwar
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto da ne upgredamo ?
<dodobas> jer tako pise na INTERNETU... SilverSpace pobogu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sjebat firmware, poceli su oglasavati queued TRIM pa kernel to koristi i sjebe disk
<Mmike> trebala bi zakrpa za kernel izac skoro koja ce blacklistat to
<Mmike> prije je bilo ok je fw nije oglasavao trim :)
<dodobas> Mmike: koji kernel :)
<Mmike> dodobas: svjezji! :)
<SilverSpace> burek kernel
<dodobas> SilverSpace: e taj... taj he svjez
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tu imas vise infoa: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/05/09/1859220/samsungs-ssd-840-read-performance-degradation-explained
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/curi-plin-na-benzinskoj-pumpi--policija-hitno-zatvorile-dio-branimirove-ulice-u-zagrebu/1346844/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo pitam nemam ssd samsung
<Mmike> ja imam
<Mmike> :) zato i vristim
<dodobas> i imas bas taj ?
<SilverSpace> bezveze je nesto nadogradivati ako radi 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> on cascade delete
<Mmike> a receipt for failure :)
<BotaniCar> Idem prebaciti /var na drugi fizicki disk, bez spustanja runlevela ili reboota, primam oklade: koliko podataka/datoteka se nece premjestiti jer su in_use ? :D
<dodobas> Mmike: cuo neki dan ... 'ja volim staviti cascade on update i cascade on delete, jer baza bolje radi' :D :D :D :D :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: uvijek mos napravit snapshot na lvmu ...
<dodobas> ili ... eventualno zaustaviti servise
<BotaniCar> dodobas: da imam LVM ispod, ne bi morao prebacivati nikaj nikam 
<BotaniCar>  :( 
<BotaniCar> A, da mogu zaustaviti servise, ne bi morao ostati u runlevelu u kojem jesam :) 
 * Mmike naso jos jedan usecase za LVM
<BotaniCar> Public-facing je :) Smijem ga uciniti nedostupnim samo ako se nesto strga, pa radim na tome 
<BotaniCar>  :)
<Mmike> lxc containeru nemres limitirat disk space usage drugacije
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ne znam zasto se onda uopce trudis :)
<Mmike> dodobas: on 'voli'. Ma da mu sladoled covjek da.
<BotaniCar> dodobas: moram ga strgati, da bi ga smio zaustaviti :) Inace bi Upravi morao reci da je server stao jer mi se redovno odrzavanje ne radi nakon 16h :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: mislim da ti je bolje dd-at /dev/random na taj disk... umjesto da kopiras ... cak ve brze radit
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike: kaj nije "ON DELETE CASCADE" po prirodi benigan ? 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: idi se udavi u svom pesimizmu :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ali ja sam optimistican ... veca je sansa da se bitovi kozmicki posloze iz dev/random nego da ti ispravno kopiras /var :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: je, isto k'o sto je i rm po prirodi benigan
 * BotaniCar priceka da vidi koliko tog ce iz copy procesa failati, a onda dolazi dodobasu likovati :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa rekao si da primas oklade... eto... ja svoju dao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam neuk pa mozda krivo citam: "ON DELETE CASCADE" znaci da ako ja obrisem ... neki id  , child unosi s tim parent id-em odu kvragu u istoj turi , i to je sve. Ili ima jos neku funkciju ? 
<Mmike> nema
<BotaniCar> dodobas: definirao sam za sto primam oklade, a ti si isao otvoriti svoju :D
<Mmike> to je tocno to
<Mmike> i onda kad se zajebes
<Mmike> umjesto da dobijes 'fak ju, constraint violation bla'
<BotaniCar> onda restore iz backupa , right ? RIGHT !!?
<Mmike> dobijes 'jipikaje, madrfakr'
<BotaniCar> hehehe
<dodobas> to ti je kao AFTER INSERT/UPDATE/DELETE triggeri :)
<BotaniCar> Pitaju mog klinda u petak "sto tvoj tata radi", a on im veli " moj tata radi u uredjaju" :I) 
<rut> dd
<rut> di si muffin :)
<nicols> zijev!
<nicols> nemožeš obrisati redak ovdje sa 'dd' :-P
<jelly> 4dd
<rut> dosadno ti nicol
<rut> idi radi nesto 
<SilverSpace> kaze teta u vrticu da sve gore i gore generacije dobijaju u vrtic
<jelly> SilverSpace: djecu sad ima generacija rodjena 1990, jel se cudis
<ivoks> pa jebemti HRM
<ivoks> da ti jebem HRM i vojsku i vladu i predsjednicu
<ivoks> i drzavu
<ivoks> oni ce se cijeli tjedan igrati rata na kornatima
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kud bas na kornatima?
<SilverSpace> generali i ostla rukovodeca bagra otisla na izlet pit i jest na kornate
<Mmike> i tak na tim kornatima nema nist
<Mmike> samo kamen
<Mmike> :D
<rut> dat koncesiju za iskapanje .. nek rade ljudi 
<rut> poravnat i zbetonirat plocu .. da ima za sugamane stavit .. 
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> 80% packet loss prema iskonu
<jelly> jebes takvu paricu
<Mmike> weshmashian: jeste presli na puppet 3.x i jel' koristite hieru?
<weshmashian> Mmike: skoro, uskoro :)
<ivoks> ChillHub is a refrigerator with two USB ports and built-in Wi-Fi connectivity. In addition, ChillHub has an open-source iOS-compatible app that provides seamless integration with the refrigerator by giving a user access to sensor data and control of the refrigerator’s components allowing for new interior accessories to be easily developed.
<Mmike> weshmashian: :D
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<Mmike> netsplitate se? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to je sigurno posljedica tjeskobe :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> nesto mi meni iz xchata
<Mmike> jednog dana ce popravit TB
<Mmike> pa ce znat automatki refreshat foldere
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/krvavi-susret-nasred-ulice-prebio-covjeka-koji-mu-je-ukrao-bicikl
<SilverSpace> ln
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-12
<Mmike> "Congratulate Ivana Sučević and Ante Karamatić"
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^ - kaj se zenis? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ivoks, to mi linkedin poslao :)
<Mmike> valjda oboje imate godisnjicu posla ili nesh
<Mmike> al' zanimljiv subject :D
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> tb me opako iritira
<Mmike> cijelu noc mu trebalo da skuzi da sam obrisao tonu mailova na IMAP serveru s drugim thunderbirdom
<dodobas> buu
<VjetarSaSunca> Vrijeme je da i ja isprobam #ubuntu-hr znanje u Mmike stilu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, ta hajd! Mozda ti ne pomognem :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Kanadski codepage u windowsima, Å¡to da koristim?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mislim, win su nusprodukt
<VjetarSaSunca> Koji se CP koristi u Kanadi, ovdje je "naš" cp-1250, što je tamo?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7SWETadMn0
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ? :)
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> krivi url
<Mmike> cek
<VjetarSaSunca> oki
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7SWETadMn0
<Mmike> datase, umro?
<VjetarSaSunca> umro :)
<VjetarSaSunca> again Mmike ?? :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, bah, ti bas ne zelis da ti se pomogne :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ;)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, kaj windowsi neznaju za UTF-8?
<Mmike> ili koji drugi junikod?
<Mmike> kakve mrtve kodne stranice, sta nije to nestalno s windowsima 2k?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma nije to. Parsam neki french CSV i trpam ga u SQL
<VjetarSaSunca> cp-1250 će vjerojatno biti dostatan, samo da mi ne prejebe imena i prezimena s french-specific znakovima
<VjetarSaSunca> uostalom - "jedan je prob'o..." ;D
<Mmike> odo zubaru
<Mmike> puko mi zub jucer
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet ocel' mi vilicu zapilit
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, pa utf, kaki cp1250
<Mmike> to nije nikaki standard
<Mmike> sam ces usrat kasnije
<VjetarSaSunca> Nije to Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> Probaj čitat cp1250 a pravit se da čitaš utf :)
<VjetarSaSunca> uf jebemu
<VjetarSaSunca> nije dobro započeo dan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> VS 2013 zaboravio Entity framework
<VjetarSaSunca> Vrijeme za kavu
<infy-> o/
<dodobas> oce neko radit... python (django i pyqt4) mozda malo JS... :)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: cp1250 je eastern european, MS analog za iso8859-2; kanada ak koristi, koristi iso8859-1 odn. cp1252
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx jelly 
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> juce lik u ikeji objasnjava drugol liku da nema sipke od 260cm pa da uzme dvije od 150cm i odreze svaku na 120cm i da onda ima 260cm
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: haha
<nicols> skoro :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10313387_694871497218688_715014244525385125_n.jpg?oh=7c0865e9d2670549c9032cede20384d9&oe=55D5FCC4
<ivoks> dosta dobro i tocno
<Hrki> SilverSpace: mozda oce simetrican oblik
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> meh
<weshmashian> mornin'
<silverspace> ke
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pa i hoce simetricno ali 120+120 nisu 260cm :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi serveru 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> nestalo struje, brijem
<SilverSpace> nije vec dugo :)
<jelly> http://sputniknews.com/europe/20150512/1022030184.html German Government was actively involved in assisting NSA in mass surveillance
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/7f1d5368-ee3c-4aa4-b654-0db244c1999b.jpeg
<BotaniCar> DobriDen
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/YFJdUJg4wOk?list=RDSpjnzxtZ6Qg
<jelly> prosim panie
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakvog sad voca ima tvoja OPG_mandarina prijateljica ( na prilicno ocit nacin smisljam razlog da se piju neke pive na Tresnjevci ) :) 
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> o, da, o, da
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u biti, imam jos bolju ideju ! Idemo se jedan dan Romicu javiti za pivo, pa onda mozemo iznazivati i sve iz kvarta :) 
<BotaniCar> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/6ff49398-b2df-49d0-8fa1-720c4e8540bc.jpeg
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, Mmike, ovo trebas ( ok, ti si sam u uredu pa mozda ne trebas ) : http://ass-savers.com/products/ass-saver-original
<jelly> ocekivao neku zastitu od SURRISE BUTTSECKS, a kad ono
<BotaniCar> Da, nije moj stil da linkam korisne ( bar na pola ) stvari :) Kompenzirati cu , vec ! :) 
<SilverSpace> painkillers
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<nicols> jebeš ovakav posao
<nicols> sad me direktor tjera da idemo pit
<frainfreeze> katastrofa.
<frainfreeze> Još ako te odvede na čevape...
<frainfreeze> Pazi se.
<nicols> neće. pa nije petak danas :)
<jelly> <BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/YFJdUJg4wOk?list=RDSpjnzxtZ6Qg # popravljeno
<datase> YouTube: The Shamen - Ebeneezer Goode (1992) - 0:03:48 - 1389944 views - 5360 likes / 123 dislikes
<jelly> u ducanu sam sreo dedu koji racuna da chips za 7,99kn kosta 7kn :-(
<ivoks> zato ce to i zabraniti sad
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<ivoks> najbitnija naredba u irssiu
<ivoks>  /layout save
<jelly> kad bi bar hexchat to imao, svaki put pokvari redoslijed
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ce zabraniti ? 
<SilverSpace> 99 ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> a usput bi trebali i izbaciti iz opticaja 1, 2, 5, 10lp
<jelly> al to nece napraviti
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa kak ce zaokruzivat
<SilverSpace> 7 , 8 , 9
<jelly> hocu reci da ta glupost djeluje na neke ljude, i da ih uspjesno prevari
<SilverSpace> da kuna po kuna nabere se
<jelly> i to od dede koji ima najmanje
<SilverSpace> inace je to danas sve u kujcu sve se radi o profitu vise vise vise nema kraja
<SilverSpace> sad gruntam 20min kak se zove pracenje prometa iz terminala - vnstat 
<SilverSpace> jebo starost 
<SilverSpace> vnstat je za kurac
<SilverSpace> laze
<SilverSpace> 622,30 MiB
<SilverSpace> zadnji mjesec
<SilverSpace> aa promjenila se eth0 u eth1 na novom racunalu pa zato :)
<SilverSpace> od kada je to iskon posto i trgovina prodaje tv
<SilverSpace> nis ja tu na iskonu ne kuzim kaj se meni nudi
<jelly> SilverSpace: nis pametno ako nisi friski korisnik pa da uzmes nesto s popustom
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-13
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> Windows update rnda rnda
<rut> dj
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ,99 cijene
<BotaniCar> win_update <3
<BotaniCar> zakaj mi nece "0> /var/log/logovi_koje_treba_purgeati/*" ? :) 
<Mmike> zato kaj ne radi tak redirekcija :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://jebo.me/pas/5
<BotaniCar> A mislim, znam da ne radi :) Serem :) "for logs in `find /var/log -type f`; do > $logs; done" radi
<BotaniCar> e, Mmike, i error si dobil jer imas razmak izmedju "0" i ">" 
<BotaniCar> inace radi na jednoj fajli
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma da, kriva brija :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemres redirektat u *
<BotaniCar> i ljubim te u Flo ( lik iz crtica, bas mi simpa kak si natipkal bas tio ) :)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/flo> 0> *
<Mmike> bash: *: ambiguous redirect
<Mmike> flo? :)
<Mmike> nemoj rec :)
<Mmike> meni flo zamjena za foo :)
<Mmike> flo fla flj frblj :)
<Mmike> idem zubaru
<Mmike> nisam spavo bas
<Mmike> ajte
<jelly> tee * < /dev/null ?
<BotaniCar> tee !!! Jellac, znalac ! :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj koji su to tukci kaj rade na tim prituzbama kod provajdera 
<SilverSpace> nigdje jos nisam kontaktirao da je neki znalac
<SilverSpace> tu i tamo te prebace kod nekog kaj zna
<BotaniCar> Znalci kostaju, njih drza u drugom redu na polici 
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a je :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma koje dobro jutro jebede me internet i btnet nikako da mi isporuce ono kaj im placam
<Mmike> jelly: tee! ++
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa to ti je tako kad imas 't' slovo viska :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si gori od mene :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: prebaci se na drugog providera :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji je sad winserver aktualan?
<Mmike> i koji je bio prije njega?
<BotaniCar> 2012, 2008
<BotaniCar> oba imaju R2
<Mmike> R2?
<BotaniCar> release 2 ili tak nekaj 
<Mmike> jos uvijek mi curi kava kroz donju usnu :/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto bi ?
<Mmike> puko zub
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' za 2k8 i 2k12 server ista brija k'o za 7icu? Skinem, instaliram, 30 dana radi bez keya?
<rut> muffin odgovori covjeku sto te pita :)
<BotaniCar> Cekam da mu dopizdi cekanje i uvati se gugla :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jest, mislim da je i bolje: nastavi raditi keyless i nakon 30 dana, ali imas u uglu ekrana onaj "ovo je nelicencirana kopija" kuatz 
<BotaniCar> i drka te s tim pri svakom loginu "skokni do MS webshopa i kupi pravo da me koristis" :) 
<rut> a bas si neki ... onda bi trazio na google a nebi tebe pitao ;)
<rut> radis sto pametno ili ?
<BotaniCar> Cistim tudji drek, k'o i uvijek :D
<rut> zato postoji odvodnja ili kak se vec to u zg zove :)
<BotaniCar> To ti se tu zove sistemska administracija :) 
<rut> a reko sam ti davno zasto ti je to tako .. kad nemas pravi OS
<BotaniCar> Odakle mi pare za windowse ?
<rut> nasao si mene za....
<rut> ;)
<Mmike> onaj osjecaj kad ti popusta anestezija i svrbi te obraz al' se nemres posvrbit jer jos ne osjecas
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kakva je to radionica?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bi ja promjenio ali nemam koga ili su nedostupni ili su skupi. Rade cca 1000 kuna zajedem i zapijem nego njima dam i neznas dali ce i ti drugi biti bolji 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni frend uzeo tcomovu optiku, na jarunu zivi
<Mmike> veli da opce nije znao da imaju to
<Mmike> 350 kuna ce ga kostat, al' ima 200mbit downloada i 50mbit uploada
<SilverSpace> Mmike: optiku bi i ja platio 
<SilverSpace> ovi moji kabelski nisu bili losi ali u zadnje vrijeme nesto seru i seru i nikako ovdje optiku da potegnu 
<SilverSpace> 130kn vise se isplati optika 
<Mmike> hrvojem: pitanjce
<Mmike> hrvojem: ak si tu :)
<Mmike> "Na vašoj adresi je dostupan pristup optičkoj mreži HT-a. "
<Mmike> HA!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa ma da optiku snjofas :)
<BotaniCar> Taman kad ti uvedu optiku, bu'sh se preselio :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bum krepal od srece
<BotaniCar> kaj, zakaj ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ono od srece :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si tak sretan ? :D
<SilverSpace> ili od tuge 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, aj budi tak sretan da mi platis pivo, ne da umres :)
<SilverSpace> bit cu kad mi optika dode :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uvijek 
<BotaniCar> A, to, ja ne znam kaj bi s njom osim da se remoteam svugdje i gledam remote wallpapere :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: morali bi se dogovoriti fakat nismo dugo pilii pivo 
<SilverSpace> :=
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Tja, iduci sam vikend na godisnjem, ali ucim, mozda nakon toga. Sad pocinje sezona kad pivo dobro ide :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zmajlovic-casti-kupite-hladnjak-ili-perilicu-rublja--a-drzavam-ce-vam-vratiti-800-kuna--ali-postoji-jedna-caka---/1348136/
<BotaniCar> da, caka je da takav frizider kosta preko 3000kn i mogu ga gledati samo u izlogu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja sam ovaj vikend na Kupi u camcu
<BotaniCar> To je pos'o !! Camac, jebate, kaj bush pocrnil :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :) pa da, mislim, kaj, AMIS nece doc s optikom tak skoro
<Mmike> mislim da mi mogu rec 'dolazimo za pol godine', onda super
<Mmike> al' nece
<Mmike> ovak bum si uzel tcoma
<Mmike> mislim da me 400 kuna kosta (s PDVom) 100/20
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je muljanje sa lovom ministra jebo ga takav popust tj. poticaj 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma meni je dosta 20/5 ja bi bio zadovoljan 
<Mmike> ovi nude 40/10 kao osnovni
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni nije jasno kak uvijek poopusti budu na artikle koje gradjanin s prosjecnom placom nemre ni u izlogu vidjet' ? Ono, dobijes nekaj ako kupis elektricni auto koji kosta kao porshe, dobijes nekaj ako kupis frizider koji kosta k'o jebena Mona Lisa .. 
<Mmike> a mosh uzet 100/20 za 50 kiuna ekstra
<BotaniCar> Ocu ja dobit od ove drzave bar povrat poreza - ne, to ne moze :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tak sam ja kupio neki dan usisavac za 1500 kuna i dobio depilator za zenu za 800 kuna :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa dii, sunac mu, i zakaj se ne oglassi, a ja trazio drugo misljenje za usisavac i nista ! Kupio sam ga, ali nisam dobio nikaj :D
<BotaniCar> depilator "za zenu" :) Mhmmm :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak ak nest kosta 100kn ak i ukrades 50% je 50kn a na 100 000 kn i 10% mu je dosta 
<SilverSpace> od svakoga
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> nemres sa male hrpe krast
<BotaniCar> Da, to je istina
<SilverSpace> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2015/05/12/taxi1.jpg/ALTERNATES/w460/taxi1.jpg
<SilverSpace> sa ovim bi bil glavni u kvartu 
<SilverSpace> reklama za zuju jos gore i vozi 
<SilverSpace> danas se vozim na biciklu i naletim na takvu guzicu da sam skoro opal sa bicikla
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles2/a97948_tv-photobomb_3-scooby-do.jpg
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ovaj popust vrijedi i za vesmasine od nekih 2500-3000kn sto i nije tako skupo, pogotovo sa ustedom
<vileni> a za frizidere nisam gledao, moj ~700kn frizider sa njuskala jos radi :)
<BotaniCar> ako tebi 3k za fridz nije skupo, pitaj ljude s "prosjecnim primanjima "
<BotaniCar> ( citaj, jedan/nijedan u obitelji radi) 
<vileni> pa nije ni jeftino, ali ovo ispod nema opravdanja za "poticaj"
<BotaniCar> Kako ne, zakaj poticaj ide ekipi koja ionako ne treba poticaj ? 
<vileni> u ovom trenutku i cura i ja imamo place ispod prosjeka, i svejedno zelimo A+++ uredjaj sad kupiti
<BotaniCar> Onda niste bas bistri jer je usteda naspram A+ zanemariva, a cijena nije
<vileni> pa usteda je 800kn?
<vileni> i dobijes uredjaj po cijeni necega manje kvalitetnog
<BotaniCar> ne racunajuci poticaj, nakon koliko ce ti se isplatiti kaj si kupil A+++ a ne A+ ? 
<BotaniCar> zato kazem da je poticaj promasen. 
<vileni> a poticaj bi htio na to da se opcenito trosi vise struje jer se stedi? ili poticaj na kupnju jeftinog smeca koje traje koliko i garancija?
<SilverSpace> i usteda energije nikakva
<BotaniCar> pomoci ce 10000 obitelji koje su mogle kupiti i bez toga, umjesto da pomognu 4x vecem broju ljudi koji bi si kupil nekaj kaj si mogu priustiti
<vileni> jedino upitno je zasto bas a+++, a ne recimo i a+ i a++
<BotaniCar> pa, nije upitno, silver je sve rekao : ) Kradu :D
<vileni> e da je ta varijabla uopce promjenjiva, onda bi se uzbudjivao oko toga
<SilverSpace> vileni: to i nije 800kn umanji koliko su tebi uzeli da bi nekom drugom dali :)
<vileni> ovako pod krinkom ustede ce neka kolicina ljudi dobiti popust, oni ce i dalje biti lopovi, izvuci ce pare iz eu itd
<vileni> a pomoc ljudima koji nemaju za novi frizider uopce treba na drugi nacin
<BotaniCar> da, ali za to nema novaca jer daju poticaje :)
<vileni> ja sam uredno zivio 3 godine sa friziderom i vesmasinom koji su zajedno kostali ispo 1400kn
<SilverSpace> mislim da ovo daje EU
<vileni> pa u tome je stvar
<vileni> daje eu, kojoj mi ionako moramo davati pare
<vileni> ako ne iskoriste bar na ovakav nacin, nitko nista ne dobiva nazad
<BotaniCar> kak god okrenes, dajemo mi :D
<vileni> osim ovog sto si oni ukradu
<BotaniCar> Samo iz koje vrece
<vileni> a sve mi to dajemo, i sutimo unatoc tome kako nam trose pare
<BotaniCar> Ja ne sutim ! Ja galamim, onda me oce tuci :D
<SilverSpace> fuj kak mi se prispalo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: procito sam 'prisralo'
<Mmike> reko, bas ti fala :)
<Mmike> tijo sam te vec pitat kaj si jeo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://www.cuvalica.hr/Cuvalicahr.aspx :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e?
<BotaniCar> RENT-A-CUVALICA KAD USTREBA, zaaj capsam .. 
<Mmike> zato kaj windowse koristis :)
<BotaniCar> moram samo istraziti kako auditaju tete cuvalice 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mi imamo sad ovu koju imamo
<Mmike> zadovoljni smo
<BotaniCar> hmm, vjerojatno je do OS-a kaj gledam u plafon dok tipkam :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a ona oce uskociti i ako ti se u srijedu navece sprdne da bi s suprugom na raqmstek, pa nazoves 2h prije ? 
<BotaniCar> ja bi takvu , ad-hoc cuvalicu 
<jelly> "lol" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHWEU-QAsg
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - BILE STARKE (VIDEO) - 0:04:12 - 1005260 views - 5190 likes / 725 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Meni je od djeacka najjaca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMbnIRKIFwA ( nikako SFW ) :D
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - Krek kuća (feat. Neki tvrdi likovi) - 0:07:02 - 374818 views - 1070 likes / 42 dislikes
<BotaniCar> "stani lave, stani, sranja tek pocinju ! Dolazim vremenom kroz crvotocinu " :9
<jelly> choice quote: "skrolam dolje, same drolje"
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha !!!!! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: najcesce oce :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to si sa pimpekom stisnuo caps 
<BotaniCar> Je, tvojim :D
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/23.png
<SilverSpace> brzina koma
<SilverSpace> u ovo doba nis od interneta
<Mmike> Va�a trenutna brzina prijenosa podataka od CARNetove mre�e iznosi:
<Mmike> 11.6 Mb/s (11.06 Mib/s)*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zakaj ih ne promjenis?
<Mmike> ovaj milanovic
<Mmike> pa njega treba samarat
<Mmike> onak, doslovno, samarcinu mu odvalit svaki put kad se usudi ISTA rec
<Mmike> majmun
<ivoks> open source ce biti zamka za toliko starih dobrostojecih firmi...
<ivoks> nece se snaci
<ivoks> a sad svi idu u open source kao grlom u jagode
<Mmike> ivoks: tko?
<ivoks> dosta njih
<ivoks> posebno ove hardver firme
<ivoks> u hardveru novac zaradjuje jos samo apple
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> to je k'o sto ekipa kupuje oracle
<Mmike> jer brije da je to super jer je skupo i jer je enterprize
<jelly> ne, super je jer moze hrpu stvari na relativno jednostavan nacin i ima ogromni knowledge base
<jelly> i jer mozes gnjavit nekog kad krepa
<jelly> oracle je djubre od firme, jedino sto valja je db 
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> nesto je cudno s ovim telefonom
<ivoks> veli 71% baterije ostalo
<ivoks> 15 dana left
<ivoks> zadnje punjenje 8.5.
<ivoks> android
<ivoks> motorola g
<ivoks> to je doslovno idle time
<Mmike> jelly: nist bolji od MSSQLa
<Mmike> meni baterija traje 2-3 dana
<Mmike> a koristim mobitel stalno
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> wifi mi nije bio upaljen
<jelly> a nije ti ni falio
<jelly> Mmike: nemam nista iskustva sa mssqlom, ak tamo radi replikacija, active-passive i partitioning bez da mjesec dana citas dokumentaciju, super
<jelly> analiza plana za sql upit je bila komplikovana kad sam gledao
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> orakl je super jer ima instrumentirano pun kufer svega, mozes vidjet u proslost sto je trosilo cpu, io, system%, dobiti recommendation sto treba popraviti
<Mmike> jelly: svaka baza to ima
<Mmike> doduse, mysql/postgres se moras malo potrudit da to imas
<jelly> mysql nema, postgres ak ima, nema GUI 
<Mmike> mysql ima, kak nebi imo
<Mmike> cak i bolje od postgresa
<ivoks> https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/southeastern-europe/2015-05-10/balkans-interrupted
<jelly> ovdje doslovno vuces po timelineu i gledas koji query je u kom treuntku trosio
<jelly> Mmike: npr. top 5 queryja po disk io danas ujutro od 8 do 9
<jelly> ak to ima u mysqlu, zas to ne reklamiraju
<Mmike> zato kaj bi onda valjda ekipa presla s orakla na mysql :0
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> imas pt-query-digest
<Mmike> i hrpu toolova nakolo
<jelly> di naokolo?  Ovdje imas enterprise manager po defaultu
<Mmike> da, klikalicu
<Mmike> sve to imas i na linuxu sa par stvari nakolo
<Mmike> to ti velim, nema taj orakl nisht posebno
<Mmike> baza k'o baza
<Mmike> samo kaj ima upakirano djidja miidja
<Mmike> da se cini 'enterprajz'
<jelly> pa ne cini se, to koristim redovno
<Mmike> ti si lijen admin i povrsan DBA :)
<jelly> i ne moram se jebat sa 3rd party alatima 
<Mmike> ne moras, istina
<Mmike> zato platis orakl 2394752345 novaca
<jelly> naravno da sam lijen, svaki dobar admin je lijen
<Mmike> a da si dobio nesh bolji proizvid, i nisi
<jelly> mislim da se nase definicije "boljeg" i "proizvoda" razlikuju
<Mmike> mogucno
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> smisli mandarine
<Mmike> pa da idemo na pivo :)
<Mmike> a mozemo i sam ovak na pivo
<jelly> aeae
<Mmike> prolazim ti uz ofis svaki dan kad idem doma bajkom
<Mmike> (danas nemam bajk)
<obrut> ovaj Red Hat day sto ce bit u sestom mjesecu... kome je to namjenjeno ? redhat partnerima ili ? ozbirom da je agenta zesce nezanimljiva
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> 3.87 Mb/s sad
<infy-> hallo
<SilverSpace> tekma 
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> hetzner mi ugasio servere
<Mmike> sve! :)
<MmikeT> Pa
<MmikeT> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<MmikeT> Power button pressed 
<MmikeT> pa koji kufer? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-14
<calmpitbull> morgen...jel netko od vas koristi eclipse
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> o joj nesreco
<ivoks> nesposobna
<ivoks> 10. Zanimanje VODIČ TURISTIČKI
<ivoks> Pobliže određenje zanimanja TURISTIČKI VODIĆ
<ivoks> jel ć il č :D
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> vojna vježba Hrvatske ratne mornarice se ne održava u prostoru Nacionalnog
<ivoks> parka Kornati, već su zbog mjera predostrožnosti zabranjeni plovidba,
<ivoks> boravak i podvodne aktivnosti u periodu od 13. - 17. svibnja u vremenu od
<ivoks> 07:00 do 17:00 sati.
<ivoks> vjezbe nisu tamo, samo ne smijete ici tamo :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nikada ne znas koliko HV moze fulati :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCn5hsAVEAA62fl.jpg
<Mmike> prokleto proljece
<Mmike> i alergije
<Mmike> nisam presto kihat od doma
<ivoks> odi uzmi si mirku i kennya
<ivoks> oni su isto alergicni
<ivoks> biti cete dobar trojac :D
<SilverSpace> http://wtf1.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/7MtwxRO.gif
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/domaci-operateri-oprostili-gradanima-7-milijuna-ku/142992.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks: oho! pa dobro bi mi dosla dva kvalitetna radnika, i jos k tome oku ugodna :)
<SilverSpace> joj koji idiotizam 
<Mmike> bar mirka, za kennyja neznam procijeniti :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel tebi zena cita irc? :)
<SilverSpace> zasto ja citam ovaj glupi index
<ivoks> nisam radio s gitom 100 godina
<ivoks> kak se applya commit iz nekog drugog brancha?
<ivoks> no comment
<Mmike> ivoks: kak mislis, applya?
<ivoks> Mmike: cherry-pick
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> najcesce je tak najjednostanvije
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> kad bzr konacno umre
<Mmike> pa kad dodje git
<Mmike> pa sto ce to bit festa
<Mmike> jebemti, imam 2198391283741 direktorija istog projekta
<Mmike> jer bzr nezna branchat kak spada
<Mmike> koji mlatimudani ovi iz rba :/
<Mmike> bas mlatimudani
<jelly> al cherry-pick izgubi history, ne?
<ivoks> history cega?
<ivoks> to je samo jedan commit
<ivoks> nema histora
<jelly> da, al git onda vise ne zna da je to bio tocno taj commit ak jednom poslije hoces mrđat
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> to ne mozes nikako izbjeci
<ivoks> ako radis na dva izdvojena brancha koji nemaju veze jedan s drugim
<ivoks> odnosno, vec su se razisli
<jelly> steta
<jelly> jer postoji metadata za to, samo git (jos) to ne zna pratit
<ivoks> mozda i zna, nisam ziher
<Mmike> https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/two/git-from-the-inside-out
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^ jelly ^^
<Mmike> jako zgodno stivo za vidjet kak git iznutra radi
<Mmike> a nije predugacko 
 * Mmike ide cistit bzr direktorije koje ima po disku
<Mmike> zna netko nesto s cim bi mogo cijeli .mbox file importat u neki remote imap folder?
<jelly> mutt
<Mmike> bojao sam se tog odgovora :)
<jelly> tag all, ; copy imap://tkogod@gdjegod/folder/
<jelly> tockazarez jebitna
<Mmike> tb ima navnodno tu ficuru
<Mmike> al' kad mu selektiram 'import mail' onda me pita 'iz cega oces importat' i nemam kaj za izabrat :)
<Mmike> http://imap-upload.sourceforge.net/
<Mmike> to
<jelly> jel ti treba automatski ili one-off?
<Mmike> jelly: one off
<Mmike> skinuo sam arhive neke interne mailingliste pa ju hocu importat 
<jelly> do sad si mogao vec 5 puta importat s muttom
<Mmike> kakao sam :)
<Mmike> kaj nebi mogo mailman poslat sve mailove koje ima?
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> ma ignore me :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> glad je velika
<CrazyLemon> ako kome treba https://www.insynchq.com/24hours  
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rasparcavali-lazne-eure-po-hrvatskoj-trosili-u-kockarnicama--na-benzinskim-postajama--i-kupovali-stvari-preko-oglasnika/1348874/
<ivoks> nema se novaca...
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> da izracunamo
<ivoks> gradjani rh svake godine uplate 300.000.000kn
<ivoks> na eurojackpot
<SilverSpace> prosle godine
<SilverSpace> ?
<BotaniCar> CrazyLemon: kaj ce mi to, uzemm owncloud i linkam sve oblacne storidze na njega. 
<Mmike> kaj je 300k kuna na godinu dana
<Mmike> nek igra 100k ljudi, to je 1k kuna po osobi - godisnje
<Mmike> e, taj owncloud
<Mmike> super je i to
<Mmike> al' jebali ih upgradeovi
<Mmike> svaki put se nesh potrga
<Mmike> i svaki put na ruke moras prtljat
<Mmike> hrvojem: ima neki specificas env di moram percona-testove tjerat?
<Mmike> Too many tests(10) failed! Terminating...
<Mmike> mysql-test-run: *** ERROR: Test suite aborted
<Mmike> u praznom lxc containeru
<Mmike> hrvojem: imam jos jedno, prije nego googlat pocnem - kol'ko smije bit dugacak mysql root password? Kaj nije to s 5.5 verzijom oslo na 'koliko hoces' ?
<ivoks> google ima inteligenciju
<ivoks> guglao sam 'black dude from nasa'
<ivoks> i izbacio je Neil deGrasse Tyson
<ivoks> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2idg47
<ivoks> jucer gledao ovo... svakako preporucam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moj debian-naslonjen owncloud se nije jos ni jednom potrgal od kad ga imamo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koristis owncloudov repo
<Mmike> ivoks: mosh tam na #cro sekundicu, plz?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jok, sve debianovo ( i backportsi, jel ) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je tolko izbugirano i potrgano da ono
<Mmike> nemoj to koristit :)
<Mmike> u ubuntuu su maknuli taj paket jer ga nitko ne odrzava a rupicav je ko svajcarac sir
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/CPHrkZ3
<BotaniCar> Nije mi onkraj pameti dodavati dodatne repoe za bilo kaj kaj vec imam u OS-defaulnim , uzdam se da debian ima sve toliko staro da radi cisto zato kaj dev ima 2 godine fore da pokrpa dok meni ne dodje na produkciju :D
<jelly> Mmike: ma nek ga koristi, al unutar vpna
<jelly> svi mobiteli imaju vpn cliente sad
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00830/srb9_830472S0.jpg
<ivoks> vidi ga :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00830/srb11_830478S0.jpg
<ivoks> sukob generacija :D
<obrut> ivoks: s kojeg je to clanka ?
<ivoks> obrut: rehabilitacija draze
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sud-rehabilitirao-drazu-mihailovica--slavlje-pristasa-cetnickog-pokreta/1348911/
<jelly> ivoks: heh, ovi pljuju po titoljupcima a lik ima majicu sa staljinom koji je pobio 4-5 put vise ljudi nego hićo
<ivoks> meni su smijesni
<ivoks> bas sam komentirao
<ivoks> isto kao i kod nas
<ivoks> jedni u crnom, drugi u crvenom
<ivoks> isti propaliteti i jedni i drugi :)
<jelly> zavadi pa vladaj
<Mmike> idem doma
<obrut> jelly: jel se kod vas isplacuju kakve jubilarke za okrugli broj godina rada i tak to ?
<jelly> obrut: jok, dobije se neki pokloncic 
<jelly> obrut: razmisljas o mijenjanju firme? :-)
<obrut> pa sad razmisljam... navrsio sam 10 godina i 3 dana i niš :P 
<obrut> sacem poslat mail Tomaskovicu, pizdo, nisi ni cestito, ode ja :P
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/orban-odbacio-lude-migracijske-kvote-i-odbio-svaki-prihvat-izbjeglica/819985.aspx
<SilverSpace> madar ne jebe 1%
<SilverSpace> balansira ko tito
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znas kaj ce se desit
<ivoks> EU ce reci ok
<ivoks> al onda kad ukrajinci pocnu bjezat, ne zovite nas
<ivoks> a ukrajinaca ima dovoljno da pojedu madjarsku
<jelly> EU se tu ponijela vrlo korektno prema izbjeglicama, toga ce bit sve vise i vise kako bude katastrofa i ratova za resurse
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> samo sto EU mora uvesti stroza pravila
<ivoks> utjecaj drugih kultura? ok
<ivoks> ali negiranje i nepostivanje starih bi trebalo sankcionirati
<ivoks> ne mozes mi doci zivjeti u EU a da ne znas niti jedan od 20 sluzbenih jezika unije
<ivoks> mozes, ali moras uciti barem jedan od njih
<jelly> morat cemo bojim se ljude forsirano educirati i integrirati
<ivoks> a sta je tu je
<jelly> a to ne ide ako ih strpas u enklavu
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1454796
<ivoks> mamu mu kak me jucer stiltalo
<jelly> hm, sftp daje UTC timestampove, i pazi sad, u default sftp klijentu i recimo lftp klijentu kad radis "ls" isto vidis UTC
<ivoks> gledao bi
<ivoks> al radje idem doma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> aj, uzivaj :D
<jelly> .o/
<obrut> ivoks: neke nemos educirat i integrirat ni nakon koju generaciju
<obrut> poglej arape u francuskoj, turke i rvate po njemackoj...
<obrut> turak je turak iako mu se jos deda doselio u njemacku
<obrut> i moj bratic koji je rodjen u njemackoj je balkancina samo takva
<obrut> a njegov tata, koji se zaposlio tamo kao mladic, ne zna beknut njemackog
<jelly> obrut: francuzi se tu doimaju dosta agresivno po zastiti svoje kulture i jezika, ali bojim se da ce svi morati tako 
<jelly> obrut: nisu svi takvi, kolega koji je dosao iz austrije i njemacke je pravi nijemac, po radnim navikama, kulturi, ne spominjanju rata...
<jelly> trebalo 8 godina da ga naucimo da psuje i podriguje
<obrut> ma nisu svi, ali ono sto sam vidio i po francuskoj i po njemackoj nije bas neka sreca
<jelly> imao sam neki strip o sudancima u norveskoj
<jelly> djeca su norvezani i to je to
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24869363 pardon, Somalijci
<jelly> duda http://imgur.com/gallery/1IU7qIa
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/hrvatska-vojska-prvi-put-ispalila-raketu-s-raketne-bitnice-1005559
<SilverSpace> zato je grintao ivoks :)
<jelly> "Gates has saved the life of approximately 8 million children through his vaccination programs. His value as a human is thus -1.3 Hitlers."
<obrut> i tak, dosli qemu updateovi... 
<obrut> a ja nema sanse da updateam jedan xen, polomice se sve u 3pm
<obrut> "Jadransko more je sigurno uz našu mornaricu koja se može suprotstaviti i najozbiljnijim prijetnjama"
<obrut> ako prijetnje dolaze iz Zlovenije
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si fakat hrabar s tim btrfsom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda imas samsung i updateiro si fw nedavno?
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol 
<SilverSpace> http://www.espn.co.uk/f1/story/_/id/12883766/engineers-warn-strategy-group-radical-changes-ahead-crunch-meeting
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1-dictionary.net/Big/engine_mercedes_V6_PU106A_hybrid_power_unit_big.jpg
<SilverSpace> sad si ti misli kak su ga sklepali 
<SilverSpace> grmljavina
<obrut> koja jad i bijeda... samo 942 km ove godine na biciklu :P (samo voznje, ne racunajuci po gradu i to)
 * CrazyLemon ima tek nekih 650
<SilverSpace> obrut: ma da malo?
 * SilverSpace se ljeci danas od gihta. Lakat na ljevoj ruci ko jabuka crven
<obrut> mene korjen palca gnjavi :P
<obrut> a inace da, malo... trebo bi do sad vec bar 1600-1800 imat
<obrut> a trenazer nisam ni pogledo
<SilverSpace> doduse sad kad gledam da malo je 
<SilverSpace> Prag, Češka - održane 6. Srednjovjekovne borbe naroda
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj se ovi mlate
<SilverSpace> ful kontakt
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdqPwI81qgc
<datase> YouTube: Battle Of Nations 2015 Russia Moscow Pradar--Наше хобби "Реверс " - 0:03:14 - 4995 views - 28 likes / 0 dislikes
<obrut> ovaj localc je fakat smece... nece mi racunat formulu nego ju ispise
<obrut> a iskljucen je prikaz formule u opcijama
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sutra je Dan odlaska na posao biciklom
<obrut> srecom pa je prognozirana kisa
<obrut> jao sto ce me nazivcirat... majstor je nekako shvatio da je u polju text pa je eto odlucio ne ispisat jer je format text... a nakon promjene formata cak izracuna vrijednost, postavi na 0 :P
<obrut> ja fakat fakat mrzim kad se softver pravi pametan
<obrut> izgleda da cu morat editirat svako polje da ovaj skuzi da su brojke unutra
<SilverSpace> masina hoce preuzeti nadzor nad ljudima :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-15
<BotaniCar> Hehe, jeba te  ljinux, ste citali za VENOM ? 
<BotaniCar> http://venom.crowdstrike.com/
<rut> nije li prerano za takva stiva ? :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam ja kad se ti budis i kad je na redu plejboj, a kad nesto drugo 
<rut> u 6 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tih hypervisor bugova ima otprilike jedan godisnje
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly> BotaniCar: sreca u nesreci je da ovaj nije niti za vmware niti za xen paravirt
 * jelly se nada da njegov provider ne vrti paravirt i non-paravirt guestove na istom hostu
<BotaniCar> jelly: i xen je pod upitnikom 
<BotaniCar> aha , citam te na pol, pardon
<jelly> idem vidit kak je s ovim carnet virtualkama
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko si ti visok, po kilogramima ? :D https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-y5CDjOM-1HY/VLVBYZiXOqI/AAAAAAAAAkA/EGSCzUCWUKM/s1600/tablica.png
<obrut> BotaniCar: malo su veliki ti rasponi :P
<BotaniCar> Nisam ja sastavljao tablicu, i mislim da nisu veliki ( misici i mast nisu jednako teski po jedinici velicine )
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> samo 20 kg previse :)
<BotaniCar> Al, velim, nisam pisal tablicu i ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> 185cm imam, i 105 kg imam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Znao sam da si visok preko 2m !!! 
<calmpitbull> ove tablice su gluopost
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11113143_10205918143566055_4242828855237819772_n.jpg?oh=ff802057b3213868455461f26b06cf07&oe=55D5EAB0
<calmpitbull> tko jos ima svijecice
<BotaniCar> Imam i paket svjecica i dugacke sibice u ladici , jos uvijek zna nestat' struje u mom kraju
<calmpitbull> ja imam mobitel, tablet i laptop :) hahahahahah i onu lampu koju drmas pa radi
<Mmike> 100 root@BUNTOR ~> telnet archive.ubuntu.com 80
<Mmike> Trying 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18...
<Mmike> Connected to archive.ubuntu.com.
<Mmike> kako ovo?!
<rut> muffin ne izvlaci se sad na struju . sto ne priznas da to imas radi romanticnih trenutaka sa zenom 
<rut> (cestih)
<ivoks> Linux carbon 4.1.0-040100rc3-generic #201505102036 SMP Mon May 11 00:37:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<obrut> karbonac
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' imas slowdownove (btrfs-transaction proces pocne radit nesto i radi to nesto od 5-55 sekundi svakih toliko - pogotovo kad brises puno toga?)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ali
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1454796
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imam isti problem i sa starim kernelima
<Mmike> kad mi nestane struje doma, sjebe se btrfs
<Mmike> i jedino kaj mogu napravit je mkfs i iznova
<Mmike> nije mi to neki bed jer mi je to scratch disk za vmove i containere, al' opet
<Mmike> 3.13 imam, jel
<Mmike> iso turit 3.19, pa mi ne radi USB i mreza ;)
<jelly> <Mmike> kad mi nestane struje doma, sjebe se btrfs # lol
<Mmike> jelly:  :)
<Mmike> srecom ne nestaje cesto struje
<jelly> Mmike: da nemas slucajno write cache na diskovima ukljucen
<Mmike> al' sam bas gledao da si UPS neki ubodem
<Mmike> jelly: a desktop diskovi, nebih se cudio da imam
<jelly> consumer diskovi to imaju po defaultu
<Mmike> nisam gledo da ti budem iskren
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<jelly> a to je smrt za raid
<Mmike> mislim, to su ssd diskovi
<Mmike> nema raida
<Mmike> ima btrfs raid0 like sstuffie
<jelly> to je smrt za raid, ukljucujuci raid0 :-)
<jelly> ssdovi pogotovo lazu oko toga jer inace ne bi imali 50k iopsa na papiru
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/gas-stations-20150513010289.gif
<jelly> tak da ne bi bas krivio btrfs za sve...
<obrut> ne treba krivit btrfs nego one koji ga koriste :)
<jelly> nemre to nakon 8 godina biti tak bagavo da gubi podatke svaki put nakon nestanka struje
<Mmike> 	   *	Write cache
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol 
<jelly> nego Mmike vjerojatno nije kupio Crucial M550 
<Mmike> he :D
<Mmike> jelly: si vidio da SSDovi gube podatke ako ih ne koristis? :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne koristis, ili ne drzis ukljucene?
<Mmike> ne drzis ukljucene
<Mmike> ono, shutdown, clean one
<Mmike> i ugasis stroj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to rade i mehanicki diskovi, ali sporije. Entropija, sto ces. 
<Mmike> i nakon 2 mjeseca nemas podatke vise
<BotaniCar> I temperatuar mora biti preko 40C AFAIK 
<Mmike> (ovo '2 mjeseca' sam izmislio, neznam tocno koliko)
<Mmike> cek
<vileni> vise
<BotaniCar> A to nisu uvjeti u kojima drzis backupe
<jelly> elektroni iscure
<Mmike> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/05/10/0936213/enterprise-ssds-powered-off-potentially-lose-data-in-a-week
<BotaniCar> na 40+ su testovi pokazali gubitak podataka vec i nakon par thjedana nekoristenja
<Mmike> in a week!
<vileni> rjesenje je izolirkom omotati ssd da ne iscure
<jelly> a magneti ne mogu iscurit :-)
<Mmike> vileni: ne
<Mmike> vileni: zato kaj ne dihta
<Mmike> moras uzet gumu
<Mmike> ili silikon
<vileni> silikon
 * Mmike ima silikone
<Mmike> :DDDDDDDDDDD
<vileni> meni je majstor jedan u autu elektroniku zalio silikonom, kao da vlaga ne ulazi
<jelly> Mmike: buraz nemas ti para za "enterprise ssds"
<Mmike> jelly: svi mi diskovi imaju write-cache enejblan :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj ti lolas, siguran sam da je i tebi tak :)
<jelly> Mmike: prov to ugasi pa onda vidi jel btrfs jebe
<BotaniCar> pa , u stvari nije, opekao sam se vec 
<BotaniCar> sistemski disk ima, radni diskovi nemaju 
<Mmike> i laptop
<Mmike> ima write cache upaljen
<jelly> BotaniCar: sto je prednost hw raid kontrolera -- oni uvijek memberima ugase write cache
<ivoks> Mmike: meni btrfs radi ok
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam nikad radio mkfs
<ivoks> osim navedenog buga, naravno
<Mmike> ivoks: ja nisam znao kak bi drugacije popravio.... 
<jelly> meni je ssd izgubio 10-15 minuta podataka na ext4
<Mmike> ivoks: al' to mi se fakat rijetko desi, nije sigurno od nove godine
<jelly> nestalo struje za vrijeme apt-get
<Mmike> ivoks: jedini mi bed taj btrfs-transaction - kad reicmo deployam 20ak containera sa sranjima, i onda ih obrisem, nakon sto su containeri nestali btrfs jos jedno 5-10 minuta 'cisti' sranja u pozadijni
<jelly> tj. nakon apt-get, i poslije pol paketa opce nije instalirano
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel u tih 10 min zakolje diskove, ili to traje 10 min jer ne kolje diskove ?
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdf1[9] sdh1[0] sdi1[4] sdd1[8] sdb1[1] sde1[7]
<Mmike>       9766909440 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/6] [UUU_UUU]
<Mmike> whops!
 * BotaniCar nikad probao btrfs
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa onak, ssdovi su, pa ne uspori jako, kajjaznam... i nije mi OS na tome pa mi ne smeta pretjerano
<Mmike> obicno cekam da zavrsi svoja sranja prije nego 'juju bootstrap' opet napravim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a jel mozes FS konfigurirati koliko da si IO uzme za takve operacije ? 
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> al' to je bug, kak su mi rekli
<Mmike> koji je u 3.19 popravljen, navodno
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> idem do splita
<BotaniCar> Sretan put !
<Mmike> ivoks: ajd
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> i na kucnom serveru mi svi diskovi imaju vrajt kes upaljen!
<Mmike> gore je ext4 ove mdadm's raid6
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao bedova
<Mmike> al' vraze ne lezi salom 
<Mmike> kakav konj
<Mmike> kakav krasan rasni konj
<BotaniCar> Dodji da te prodam nekom arapu !
<Mmike> imam doma , jel', stroj, sa 7 diskova u raid6 polju
<Mmike> i pred jedno 2-3 mjeseca nesh sarafio 
<Mmike> i skuzio da imam jos jedan disk unutra, koji stoji i ceka
<Mmike> reko, fino
<Mmike> spojim ga
<Mmike> i skuzim da fest vibrira (disk je TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 )
<Mmike> reko, fak det, ugasit cu ga, da ne smeta
<Mmike> i ugasim krivi disk :)
<ivoks> dolaze neke dvi amerikanke
<ivoks> spavat kod mene
<ivoks> i tak
<BotaniCar> "dvi"
<ivoks> pa da vidim kake su
<BotaniCar> hahaha :)
<Mmike> ivoks: bez fotki tih dvi ne priznajemo nistsa
<BotaniCar> *ti' dvi
<ivoks> a dobro... evo ti fotka od proslog tjedna
<ivoks> https://instagram.com/p/2qADMLmXbV/?taken-by=jamming_adventures
<Mmike> to je lik?
<ivoks> https://instagram.com/ksmitty_86/
<ivoks> https://instagram.com/kskendro/
<ivoks> te dvi su bile prosli tjedan
<Mmike> i kaj se nisi hvalio da imas instagram
<ivoks> ne odrzavam ja to, kaj ti je
<ivoks> nemam vremena
<ivoks> nisam ni ove dvije vidio :)
<ivoks> samo se pravim vazan :)
<obrut> to su neke ciji je smisao zivota "vidi gdje sam bio !"
<ivoks> bitno da oni ostave dolare...
<obrut> odnosno bila
<ivoks> sto god njih veseli
<ivoks> mene vesele njihovi dolari
<BotaniCar> a new ‘ceph daemonperf’ command to watch perfcounter stats in realtime  http://ceph.com/releases/v9-0-0-released/?utm_content=buffer39c8a o0o0o
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti stvarno mroas nazad na FB :) Imas /msg :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.macho.hr/2014/04/redizajn-legendarne-renault-cetvorke/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://www.macho.hr/2014/04/najopasnija-planinarska-staza-na-svijetu/
<BotaniCar> qhttps://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/v/t1.0-9/11230659_10200346845151402_2162617029314067742_n.jpg?oh=dd8c75a6d4d6c7307f8fde476419e426&oe=55D62119&__gda__=1440169947_d8ea79aeb2b9feb81f886d62817c2185
<BotaniCar> O, matere mu, nije mogao duzi biti .. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: mogo si nakeljit gore jos nekih parametara :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: kako fapbuk meni, tako ja vama :) 
<obrut> ja ne znam jesam li glup ili sto, ali nemam pojma kako u thunderbirdu searchat po senderu... dakle ocem potrazit poruke koje je netko poslao, ne 'must involve' nego nesto tipa 'sent by'
<BotaniCar> ja lijepo imam poddirektorije za firme/osobe
<obrut> ja imam foldere za sve zivo... i trebam mail od jedne osobe, ali ne znam u kojem je folderu :P
<obrut> al folder mi je po projektu, ne po osobi jer mi to nema smisla...
<obrut> mislim, nekak mi se cini da je pretrazivanje po senderu osnovna funkcionalnost mail klijenta, samo ju ja ocito ne znam koristit :P
<obrut> u mutt-u je to "trivijalno" :)
<BotaniCar> opizdi ga muttom ! 
<hrvojem> obrut: probaj not much (http://notmuchmail.org/)
<obrut> ma... vraticu se ja na mutt na kraju :P
<hrvojem> notmuch ima integraciju s muttom, pa mozes koristit i jedno i drugo
<jelly> obrut: u muttu to uopce ne mozes, kad search radi samo za tekuci folder
<jelly> tak da moras kemijati sa sup ili notmuch
<BotaniCar> obrut: da se vratimo na tvoje pitanje, kad u quick filter lupis ime sendera, TB pocne traziti i pojave ti se opcije "filter by" odmah ispod polja za unos
<BotaniCar> mozes deselectati sve osim "sender"
<Mmike> obrut: to cak i ja znam, jebemlimu :)
<Mmike> obrut: search messages, otvori ti se prozor di izaberes mail account, kazes 'all folders' kazes 'search on server' (osim ako nemas sve syncano doma), kazes 'From' 'Contains' ....
<obrut> BotaniCar: sto nije quickfilter samo na trenutnom folderu ?
<obrut> Mmike: cek, gdje imas taj "search messages" ? :)
<obrut> Mmike: sigurno nemas neki plugin ?
<Mmike> obrut: right-click na folder
<Mmike> tj, mail account
<obrut> Mmike: thanx :)
<Mmike> obrut: tam ti se otvori 'search' prozor, i onda tam tamburas
<Mmike> obrut: jedino kaj TB nezna je pretrazivanje po 'custom' headerima 
<Mmike> jer smatra da je to 'body'
<obrut> to valjda nisam jedino isprobao :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> obrut: ja inace odem na server i oderem ag ili grep :)
<obrut> ma onaj gore search box je misleading :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: kad tamo ne nadje nista (meni) ponudi "press enter to search in other folders"
<Mmike> obrut: onaj gore je quicksearch za trenutni folder koji gledas, i ok je, ja cesto to koristim
<obrut> ma iznad quicksearcha imam bas search
<BotaniCar> obrut: si probao u "donjem" searchu , kak sam rekao, pustis da pocne, okines enter kad te pita, i deselektas sve osim sendera ? 
<BotaniCar> ja sam sad par mailova porazbacao nesmisleno, i tak pretrazio, sve je nasao 
<obrut> ma radi ovo mmikeovo :)
<BotaniCar> fino!
<obrut> hvala uglavnom svima :)
<BotaniCar> Plati (pivo), pa klati ! 
<obrut> a moracemo na neko definitivno
 * BotaniCar na godisnjem iduci tjedan, pa vrbuje :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> ne bus mi ni ti zbegel, znam di si doma :D
<obrut> petak poslijepodne... redeployat aplikaciju ili ne :P
<obrut> na produkciju, je li...
<BotaniCar> DA! Ionak pada kisa , pa nemres nikam za vikend na biciklu :) Ostani u uredu :D
<obrut> a ne... vrijeme na kvarneru je sutra sasma ok, a u nedjelju je svuda bolje :P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joj kad sam ja to zbegel? jebote led
<SilverSpace> tebe nema
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 2 je, u samo tri mjeseca, prodan u više od milijun primjeraka.
<obrut> kupili ga vjerojatno svi koji su imali "jedinicu" :)
<vileni> ja bi ga kupio
<vileni> ali onda ce mi cura prigovarati da ni rpi1 ne koristim
<obrut> jel joj moras rec ? :P
<obrut> moja ne bi ni skuzila da nisam kupovao njenom karticom :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> mislim da ce poludit u sljedecih par dana jer cu joj spickat jedno 1500€ na kartici :)
<SilverSpace> pazi da ne bi naletio na vrata sa drugom bravom :)
<vileni> obrut: nekako uvijek skuzi :)
<SilverSpace> koferom pred vratima
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<obrut> ovaj ruby je necitljiviji od perla :P
<SilverSpace> 3.18.13-1-ARCH kodi 15-beta1
<jelly> obrut: nije ti to po sintaksi manje vise isto plus jos functional sranja
<jelly> nije *li* ... ?
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> 3.6383445 Mbit/s
<SilverSpace> jebo ih ja nis nisu popravili 
<SilverSpace> danas su neki kabel navlacili tu
<markosejic> SilverSpace, pozz
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/MVrOdTOs1RU
<datase> YouTube: Fight 1 of the TFC Event 3 Barbarians FT (St. Petersburg, Russia) vs HFA (Gdynia, Poland) - 0:07:04 - 986192 views - 3574 likes / 520 dislikes
<SilverSpace> majke ti kak su rusi dobili batina od poljaka
<Mmike> Average White Band
<Mmike> odlicni :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, suti, meni lift ne radi
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-16
<calmpitbull> morgne
<calmpitbull> morgen
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> e
<vileni> vise je tesko vjerovati koja je komedija ovaj f1
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: mpv https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl6q_9qZOs
<datase> YouTube: The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter (Live) - OFFICIAL PROMO - 0:06:50 - 1814667 views - 7062 likes / 218 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> prokleti cron
<Mmike> koji bas MORA logirat u syslog
<Mmike> i prokleti intel 
<Mmike> i njegovi kuleri
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike: ti samo reci tko te tak jako srdi, da mu odmah, zurno, uputimo ostar prosvjed :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gori si od mene samo kukas na svaki kujac :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi vidio?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to su godine
<Mmike> izrezo sam si ruke dok sam kuler namjestio nazad
<Mmike> neki core2duo stroj
<Mmike> punac (ili svekar ili tko vec) je pokupio nevjerojatnu kolicinu sranja na windowsima
<Mmike> medj ostalim u 'add remove programs' ima i 'DO NOT REMOVE THIS'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa sam obecao da ce ubuntu dobit
<SilverSpace> evo sad tek sigo internet
<SilverSpace> neke kablove razvlace
<SilverSpace> d
<SilverSpace> opez
<SilverSpace> opet
<infy-> :o
<infy-> kakve kabele?
<Mmike> instalirao ubuntu starcima od zene
<Mmike> ati radion neki HD
<Mmike> 6560 ili tako nesht
<Mmike> i opensource radeon driver
<Mmike> compiz kocka sevrti k'o velika
<Mmike> tuxracer radi k'o veliki
<Mmike> onak, bas skroz ugodno iznenadjen kak je taj driver ok
 * CrazyLemon koristi opensors na APU
<CrazyLemon> več godinu dana.. neš tak
<CrazyLemon> i teamfortress 2 skroz ok radi :)
<Mmike> teamfortress?
<CrazyLemon> da.. brezplatna igra od valvea na steamu
<CrazyLemon> bresplatna? kako god.. its free :D
<Mmike> kakva je igra?
<CrazyLemon> online multiplayer fps
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-17
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nakon pola dana zajebancije bez interneta tv i telefona danas sve radi 
<SilverSpace> doduse jos uvijek sporo 3.912211 Mbit/s
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, kaj si reko, zash se nemres prebacit nekom drugom?
<SilverSpace> kome?
<SilverSpace>  4.4128056 Mbit/s
<SilverSpace> oo pa nesto ubrzalo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak kome? pa imas tcom, za pocetak. Imaju ti i optiku!
<Mmike> imas amis, DSL im radi izvrsno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema optike kod mene 
<SilverSpace> ovo drugo je isti kujac ko i ovi moji 
<SilverSpace> samo jos vise kuna platiti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace nije bas, amis ce ti dat 12 mb downloada sam tak
<Mmike> bez ikakvih bedova
<SilverSpace> da i samo jedan tv 
<SilverSpace> bas gledam amis sad i to mi je nepovoljno 
<SilverSpace> 80kn vise nego sad za 3u1
<SilverSpace> samo optika dolazi u obzir
<SilverSpace> onda bi platio vise
<SilverSpace> ovo sve drugo mi je nepovoljno 
<Mmike> May 17 09:59:09 enchilada kernel: [  371.193458] ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x800 SErr 0x400000 action 0x6 frozen
<Mmike> May 17 09:59:09 enchilada kernel: [  371.193641] ata7.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error
<Mmike> May 17 09:59:09 enchilada kernel: [  371.193769] ata7: SError: { Handshk }
<Mmike> sugavi kontroler
<Mmike> SilverSpace, optika tcom ti je oko 310 kuna za firmu ak uzmes na 2 godine ugovor
<Mmike> za privatno je jeftinije
<SilverSpace> Radimo na proširenju optičke mreže i rado ćemo vas obavijestiti kad Ultra MAX usluge postanu dostupne na vašoj lokaciji.
<SilverSpace> tcom :)
<SilverSpace> frend zgrada do mene ima uredno brzinu 7-8
<SilverSpace> isto kabel ko i ja ista firma btnet
<SilverSpace> Kvaka 22
<jelly> preseli se?
<SilverSpace> kak u mamuticu tam je tek frka :)
<SilverSpace> u biti ja sam zadovoljan sa btnetom (bio) sad u zadnje vrijeme nesto seruckaju 
<SilverSpace> kvarovi nisu bili cesti ni pucanje interneta
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4365756543.png
<SilverSpace> kao da sam na 4Mbitas
<SilverSpace> Čelnici KHL-a potvrdili da Medveščak ostaje u ligi
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tragedija-kod-labina-u-smrskanom-meganeu-zivot-izgubila-dva-mlada-nogometasa/820404.aspx
<SilverSpace> alkohol 
<SilverSpace> ligi ili lizi 
<SilverSpace> moto gp
<infy-> SilverSpace: VDSL na T-Com ništa?
<SilverSpace> moto gp odlican ove godine
<SilverSpace> infy-: preskupi su 
<SilverSpace> rade se patim i tu lovu zapijem i zajedem nego njima dati 
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> d vecer
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> Broj preostalih rata:	45
<dodobas> pozdrav iz Nodebo, Danska...
<Mmike> dodobas, jel zima? )
<dodobas> pa ... 7 stepeni i kisa, sta mislis ... hebate
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-16
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> vileni_: onaj routerboard je genijalan, geni-ja-lan
<vileni_> Mmike: koji sad?
<vileni_> zadnje smo pricali proslo ljeto o nekom?
<Mmike> onaj mikrotikov 
<Mmike> dada, taj :)
<vileni_> Mmike: sto te sad odusevilo na njemu? :)
<Mmike> mogucnosti konfiguracije :)
<vileni_> Mmike: a ti imas onaj hap lite?
<jelly> nisu li svi routerboardovi od te firme?
<Mmike> vileni_: yup
<vileni_> isti softver je i na ccr1036 od 10kkn
<hbogner> Mmike, dobrodosao u mikrotik svijet :D
<vileni_> jedino onaj quick setup je sranje
<vileni_> ali to su morali staviti jer vecina ljudi koji prvi put vide mikrotik se izgube
<vileni_> ja bi sad ovaj za doma http://routerboard.com/RBwAPG-5HacT2HnD
<Mmike> jebemti zacepljen nos
<Mmike> ono, zastopan je, cijanofixno zastopan
<Mmike> vileni_: ovaj wapac, on se moze nakacit na ovaj lite pa da zajedno dijele mrezu?
<vileni_> Mmike: zicano ili bezicno?
<Mmike> zicano
<vileni_> mozes
<vileni_> imas gigabitni port
<vileni_> mozes i vlanove progurati
<vileni_> pa napraviti vise virtualnih ap-ova
<Mmike> jedan virtualni ap je dovoljan :D
<vileni_> bitno mi je samo da je .11ac ovaj
<rut> taj ac kad pocnu stavljat po krovovima ubit ce sve ostalo sto je dosad radilo
<Mmike> vileni_: pa ovaj routeros ima 'guestnetwork', jel' dobro brijem da on moze imat 2 mreze odjednom? Kak to opce radi?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa virtualne
<vileni_> mozes 16
<jelly> vecina novih chipova moze imat virtualne mreze, na istom kanalu, preko 1 radija
<vileni_> napravi ti novu mac adresu
<vileni_> za taj radio
<vileni_> virtualnu
<vileni_> i onda mozes bridgeat to u posebni vlan
<vileni_> i tamo raditi sto god zelis
<vileni_> kao da je pravi ap
<jelly> tak meni internet doma radi zadnjih 2.5 godine :-)
<jelly> jednom nogom klijent u AP-u od kolege susjeda, drugom nogom lan segment
<Mmike> jelly: s jednim radijem?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> jelly: znaci, ruter ti je accesspoint + wifi client?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> to je wunderbar :)
<Mmike> jelly: koji uredjaj?
<Mmike> nisam opce znao da se to moze :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike,  to sad i ovi ZXTove koje tcom dijeli mogu
<rut> mislim da nebude islo to tako 
<jelly> to je i stari tp-link TL-WR841ND mogao
<jelly> BotaniCar_: dobro, oni imaju skriplani fw pa ne mogu sve sto mogu :-)
<BotaniCar_> jelly, your logic game is tight! Nekaj kriplano , a da moze vise ! :) 
 * Mmike ide kupit jos jedan haplite, tek toliko jer je kul
<BotaniCar_> Daj uRL, mozda kupujes za mene :) Ako oce dobro radit' kao wifi repeater 
<BotaniCar_> Nevezano, kaj Amazon stvara svoju robnu marku za prehrambene proizvode ? :) 
<jelly> Mmike: trenutno imam TP-Link Archer C5 za tu svrhu
<BotaniCar_> Na kraju necu banane uzimati na placu nego preko amazona 
<jelly> a prije je bio i TL-WR842ND i TL-WR841ND
<BotaniCar_> E, i ovo, VR umjetnost, to mi je najbolja vijestica danas: http://edition.cnn.com/videos/arts/2016/05/09/google-tilt-brush.cnn/video/playlists/cnn-style-art-videos/
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ak ce ih dostavljati dronovima, definitivno :-)
<jelly> dodje ti dron ispred prozora i zuji s bananama.  Welcome to the future
<Mmike> jelly: koliko para?
<Mmike> 170 kuna je haplite
<Mmike> u protisu
<BotaniCar_> Meni nje jasno zakaj jedan Konzum/Agrokor ne beru svjetske trendove i prezentiraju kao svoje. Em uzmes konkurenciji zamah, ako odluce doci u tvoje dvoriste, em ispadas super
<Mmike> u podne idem doktoru, pa cu nakon toga do protisa
<jelly> Mmike: kao vlasnik tp-link uredjaja... uzmi mikrotik, nemoj se zajebavat sa tp-linkom
<Mmike> jelly: ack
<Mmike> onaj routeros je prefakinnevjerojatan
<Mmike> ima za klikat BGP, OSPF, MLPS, pa onda VRRP, pa onda 
<Mmike> ma sve ima :)
<jelly> trosit vrijeme na flashanje openwrt, patchiranje za izlaznu snagu, ovo ono, a mikrotik ima pristojni fw po defaultu
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, si probao davati napravi napajanje preko USB-a ,a kroz powerbank ? Koliko powerbank potraje ? 
<jelly> mislim ok mogu vrtit tcpdump na routeru ak nes ne radi, al iskreno cemu
<Mmike> powerbank?
<Mmike> jelly: da, ovo je prefino
<Mmike> bas, pre pre fino
<jelly> to je pravi proizvod, cak i ovi mali, brijem
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, baterija koja se obicno prodaje klincima za mobitele jer im nuzno trebaju i dok je integrirana baterija iscrpljena WhatsUP-om i CandyCrush-om :)
<jelly> heh, firma di buraz radi otpisuje laptope nakon 3 godine, uljetio mu X1 Carbon 2014 za 480 eura (od bruto place = ~300 eura)
<jelly> 14" 2560x1440 8GB 256GB i7-4600U
<Mmike> jelly ima buraza?
<jelly> 10 godina starijeg
<Mmike> super cijena za x1
<BotaniCar_> Da buraza, BURAZA ( tak bar ispada, stalno ga hvali )
<Mmike> jedino kaj je laptop los :)
<Mmike> tj, ima tak losu tastaturu da je to uzas
<Mmike> display je, zato, jebacki
<jelly> da, zalio se da tipke klepecu
<jelly> imali su i nekih T430, al ne vidim bitnu korist u odnosu na ovaj T420s, noviji cpu ali losiji raspored tipkovnice
<Mmike> ma ne da llepecu
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> https://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Frecodetech.files.wordpress.com%2F2014%2F02%2Fx1-carbon-keyboard.png%3Fw%3D640&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Farstechnica.com%2Fcivis%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D1263437&docid=MtBNoNrBY07H_M&tbnid=I452bTzjYkMKQM%3A&w=640&h=280&bih=597&biw=1346&ved=0ahUKEwixtoHDoN7MAhXKkywKHZJ1Bf0QMwgbKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8
<Mmike> vidi di su home i end
<Mmike> vidi molim te di su home i end
<Mmike> a da ne pricam o f tipkama
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj su to napravili tipkovnici ? :D
<BotaniCar_> Ujebenti, ac verzija ovog "hap lite" je 800KN :)
 * jelly ceka da lenovo napravi onaj "retro thinkpad" sto su imali ekstenzivne ankete
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ac verzija
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar_> Je, brzi wireless
<jelly> BotaniCar_: al i tp-link i d-link .ac te dodje 500-600kn
<BotaniCar_> http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/hap-ac-p-820.html
<BotaniCar_> jelly, nisam se toliko zacudio samom cijenom, vec razlikom u cijeni izmedju b/g/n i ac 
<BotaniCar_> Brijem da je 500kn razlike napumpano i da ce za 3 mjeseca i ac kostati 200kn
<jelly> pa imas hap ac lite zato
<jelly> http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/hap-ac-lite-p-812.html
<BotaniCar_> OK, serem, sad vidim da slabiji nema gigabitne portove
<jelly> gigabitni portovi u praksi ne znace ak nemas bas jebeni laptop sa 2-3 antene i idealne uvjete da moze vuci 300Mbps i vise
<Mmike> ili 100 laptopa :D
<jelly> SOHO
<BotaniCar_> jelly, tam di sam si ja zamislio ovo turit imam i kaskadiranje, brijem da ne bi bilo viska imati gigabitne portove
<BotaniCar_> world-wide recognized SOHO je kod nas "kompanija od strateške važnosti" :) 
<jelly> ak imas 100 laptopa i kupis opremu kojoj pise "home + small office"... 
<BotaniCar_> ... onda si Amer
<jelly> odmah uz ACME
<BotaniCar_> :D
<vileni_> meni nuc uredno siba vise od 100mbit preko 802.11n
<jelly> instant boulder... just add water
<vileni_> tj htio bi, ali na 100mbit switchu je
<jelly> tak mi prosli tjedan brzina DSL-a pala... na tocno 10/10
<jelly> al samo na desktopu
<Mmike> jelly: znas li dal' mirkotik ima ducan nekud u .hr, ili samo web shop imaju?
<jelly> ne znam, ja sam napravio takticku gresku i pokupovao tp-linka gro :-)
<vileni_> Mmike: imas vise zastupnika
<vileni_> wireless.com.hr, mikrotik-hrvatska itd
<Mmike> imal' neki ducan u zagebu?
<Mmike> ili samo websopanje?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, ti si jedan od onih koji svaki kruh u pekari dotaknu ? :D
<Mmike> ne, neg zelim danas to
<Mmike> ne zelim cekat dostavu 5 dana
<jelly> BotaniCar_: a ZATO sad imaju staklo ispred
<BotaniCar_> jelly, kaj drugo :( 
<BotaniCar_> Muahahahahah: ( Facebook ) Hrvoje Kovacevic: Dali je moguće s ovim modemom ( TPLINK TL-WDR3500) napraviti dvije WIFI mreže, s tim da jedna bude kao Home (admin), a druga Guest( samo internet)?
<BotaniCar_> Eto im kad ne ircaju 
<jelly> WDR3500 ili WDR3600 je isti uređaj kao moj archer samo u ruznijoj kutiji, za kinesko trziste
<hrvojem> Mmike: protis je imao mikrotikove prije pogledaj tamo
<BotaniCar_> O, ruze su mi procvjetale! Kak je jebeno od doma delat' ! :) 
<jelly> ah ne, sorry, to je onaj sa 2x2 antene, ne onaj sa 2x3 antene
<Mmike> hrvojem: tam sve kaj kupim dodje tek sutradan u ducan
<Mmike> idem doktoru
<jelly> BotaniCar_: mislis, doslovno imas ruze i doslovno su procvjetale :-)
<BotaniCar_> jelly, jeste da
<BotaniCar_> jelly, nisam mislio kao ono kad ti se neka baba u menopauzi zamjeri pa joj velis "vama je u vrtu samo vesh mokar" :) 
<vileni_> Mmike: probaj wireless.com.hr, oni znaju imati na lageru stvari
<SilverSpace> oo BotaniCar_ eeee
<BotaniCar_> Eeeoooooo ! Ziv mi bio , Miro 
<SilverSpace> jes vidio kaj se seta zagorjem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Ne, kaj ? :D
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_0650.PNG
<SilverSpace> :D
<BotaniCar_> To kaj stavlja u vrecicu ne bu u salati zavrsilo :) 
<BotaniCar_> I, kaj, po zagorju sece baba ? :D
<SilverSpace> vis da gleda i krastavac :)
<BotaniCar_> Ae, velim, ne bu se te salate nitko najel :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> dobra silver :)
<rut> jel to u billi :P
<rut> one etikete sa cijenom mi pare njihoce
<SilverSpace> tek podne a ja gladan ko pas
<BotaniCar_> #onokad Osijecan kaze da mu nesto pari :) 
<SilverSpace> rut: ne znam di je ali znam da je zagorka :)
<BotaniCar_> Radije saznaj di je, lako se upoznate poslije :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, si vid'o ovo za novije youbikeyeve ? https://plus.google.com/+KonstantinRyabitsev/posts/4a7RNxtt7vy
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: je mpgla bi doci u moj vrt po mrkvu dam joj za badave :)
<BotaniCar_> Na koje ono katu zivis ? Samo da stavim "vrt" u perspektivu :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.nitrokey.com/ # Plausible Deniability !!
<Mmike> dobio sam operil
<Mmike> nos mi je k'o tunel
<Mmike> disem k'o veliki
<Mmike> doduse, nemam osjet mirisa :D but who cares
<jelly> >  Ifupdown now comes with a systemd service file. Any options specified in /etc/default/networking will no longer be used.
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar_> O, super
<jelly> i 10 dana kasnije, > The /etc/default/networking file is now read even when systemd is used, although its use is not recommended.
<jelly> a meni 15 minuta kasnije... trebalo da skuzim da to nije /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> ifupdown :)
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: jok, ne koristim jubiki za to
<jelly> meni jutros od kaslja (alergije) popucala neka zilica u oku
<Mmike> ajajaj :/
<Mmike> jelly: na sto si alergican?
<jelly> ne znam :-)
<Mmike> meni, izgleda, nije jos krenulo - ovo kaj me jebe je najobicnija prehlada cini se
<jelly> nesto sto mozda jos nije prestalo cvasti
<Mmike> i obicno kad je kisa, alergije nema
<Mmike> ono, k'o rukom odnesena, cim padne kisa
<jelly> also kucnu prasinu iz centra zagreba
<jelly> brijem kad otplatim stan da cu se preseliti u najmanju ruku negdje van grada
<BotaniCar_> jelly, ustedi prvo za auto koji ce ti trebati :) 
<Mmike> https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/05/15/0858203/attacker-compromises-pornhub-sells-shell-access-for-1000-says-columnist
<Mmike> oh, oh
<Mmike> weshmashian: ^^ pa kaj bilo? :D
<Mmike> do nas u kvartu se gradi zgrada
<Mmike> tj ,taman pocela
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, hoax je 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: kaj je hoax?
<BotaniCar_> pornhub shell ponuda, ne zgrada kod tebe 
<Mmike> ne znam, treba weshmashiana pitat :)
<Mmike> ugl, kvart, zgrada, ak su jeftini stanovi morti kupim stan tamo
<BotaniCar_> Znas da bu ti rekao ako se istina ne slaze s PR izjavom :) 
<Mmike> spansko nam je bas ok sjelo k'o kvart
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: naravno da bude, za to je placen :D
<BotaniCar_> :) Kaj nije placen da za sve okrivi puppet ? :) 
<SilverSpace> aman taman
<jelly> selim masinu sa particija na LVM...
<jelly> filefrag {,mnt}/var/lib/asterisk/sqlite.db
<jelly> /var/lib/asterisk/sqlite.db: 2246 extents found
<jelly> mnt/var/lib/asterisk/sqlite.db: 2 extents found
<jelly> ko ono veli da linux ne treba defrag...?
<jelly> Mmike: koja firma gradi?
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kaj ce mi auto, uber non-stop :-)
<BotaniCar_> riiight :) Like there are drivers available  :) 
<jelly> za vikend sam mislio uberom do shopping centra
<jelly> do lidla ima 15 minuta, ko ce se setati toliko...
<dodobas> L3
<BotaniCar_> jelly, kad u po dana upalis uber app, kakva je raspolozivost vozaca u tvom kvartu ? Ja mogu upaliti kad god, nikad nikog u sesvetama :( 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: daleko su al imaju 8 minuta do mene
<jelly> mislim lik se iz utrina dojebao do mene za 7 minuta, tak da nemam nekog problema s tim.  Cammeo bi cekao slicno ili duze.
<jelly> za vrijeme guzve bi mu vjerojatno trebalo dosta vise, ovo je sve bilo za vikend (iako, i 1. maj vikend i 8.maj vikend su imali dosta prometa na cesti)
<jelly> sad veli 5 min
<vileni_> koja guzva danas oko kvatrica bila
<vileni_> 30min da dodjem od subiceve do petrove
<Mmike> zvao sad bnet
<Mmike> kao, koji im je najslabiji paket
<Mmike> veli lik 50/10
<vileni_> Sutra u Zagrebu lansiramo uberMEEE - janjetinu na zahtjev putem Uber aplikacije. Vrijeme dostave samo u utorak, 17.05., od 12h-14h. Jedna porcija iznosi 40 kn.
<vileni_> al ce auti mirisati
<dodobas> ako je porcija standardna... dakle kilo jagnjetine... to je ok
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> tu imam vipnet, a ne bnet
<Mmike> majko majko, sto me sjebashe
<vileni_> pa vipnet moze i vece brzine isporuciti?
<Mmike> pa moze, al' to kosta
<Mmike> mislim, moze isto sto i bnet
<jelly> Mmike: koji ti je bolan, telefonski broj i/ili adresa, da obavimo provjeru dostupnosti jos jednom u laznoj nadi da se nesto promijenilo
<Mmike> jelly: Antuna Soljana 9, Zagreb te Petra i Tome Erdődyja 16A
<Mmike> jelly: ili "Petra i Tome Erd�dyja 16A"
<Mmike> ispravne su crtice a ne tockice, al' tko zna sto je zapisano
<jelly> prvi put je dobro ispalo
<vileni_> meni isto
<jelly> Mmike: u Šoljanovoj samo naked (= preko infrastrukture monopoliste, 10/512 shit), u Erdoedyjevoj piše da ima naš VDSL.  O konkretnoj parici ovisi koliko bude išlo, dal 50/10, 20/5 ili nešto treće.
<Mmike> vileni_: tebi isto? :)
<Mmike> jelly: ovo s VDSLom ne mogu provjeriti dok oprema ne dodje, right?
<jelly> za mađarsko prezime isto
<vileni_> yep
<Mmike> mislmi da ce se ostati na vipu, tj, prebac na bnet i za istu paru uzeti 50/10, jer vip sad nesh kenja za upgrade paketa
<vileni_> meni se iskon sam od sebe popravio
<vileni_> sa 7mbit na 10mbit
<vileni_> jos da dl rijese
<jelly> vileni_: tu su neki cudni auto-tuning algoritmi u igri kojima treba par dana da nadju optimalne opstavke
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj im treba, fiksna, internet, tv, sve?
<Mmike> sve
<Mmike> fiksna, internet, tv
<Mmike> sad je internet 12/1, telefon + tv prosireni (sto god to bilo) = 340 kuna
<Mmike> u to je ukljucena uspostava poziva (koja je za prosli mjesec bila nekih 8 kuna)
<Mmike> na bnetu za tu istu paru imam 50/10 internet i nema uspostave poziva
<jelly> ak imaju rodbinu u eu koju zovu cesto, friends broj je relativno zgodna opcija.  Ne pise za uspostavu poziva.  Pise "1500 minuta, 1 friends medjunarodni"
<jelly> s obzirom da ne pise, 99% znaci da se naplacuje
<Mmike> nema toga
<Mmike> tj, nema rodbine
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> brijem da sam opet u gripi, bas prekrasno :(
<jelly> <Maik> CUPS in UI: "Printed successfully" CUPS in syslog: "filter died with segmentation fault" <Maik> Good to know some thing don't change. Ever.
<vileni_> jelly: bilo je par mjeseci u pitanju :)
<vileni_> sad ce godinu dana sto smo u tom stanu
<jelly> vileni_: ugh
<dodobas> ah... konacno sam nasao razlog zasto koristiti anonymus/lambda funkcije u Pythonu ...
<dodobas> za lazy evaluaciju :)
<SilverSpace> bah
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScNgrQ1EXr0 blaxploitation
<datase> YouTube: Janko Nilovic - Drug Song (1975) - 0:03:09 - 1830583 views - 16337 likes / 99 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kak je zima vani 
<SilverSpace> brrrr
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj mi se chrome, kad se otvori, premjestio u workspace2 i kak da ga vratim po defaultu na workspace1 ? :)
<jelly> zna di mu je mjesto
<BotaniCar_> keke
<BotaniCar_> Nisam bio ni gladan ni zedan, dodje zena i sad sam na pol pringlesa i na drugom pivo ... jer sam svinja.
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly> *rokt*
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> zapadna obala
<ivoks> prodbudis se u ponoc
<ivoks> a u podne 13h vise ne mozes gledati
<hrvojem> pogotovo ako je rucak u 12 :)
 * Mmike je uspjesno odjebao jetlag svih puta
<hrvojem> meni isto bude kriza oko podneva kad sam tamo, iako se probudim oko 7
<hrvojem> i prespavam veci dio noci 
<hrvojem> pogotovo na konferencijama i sastancima :)
<Mmike> u biti 
<Mmike> dobor je bilo u njemackoj
<Mmike> tu je blizu :D
<Mmike> a cini se da se ipak ne ide u hong kong nego u prag
<Mmike> i to je dobro :)
<Mmike> "You're my hero, Inbox zero!"
<Mmike> hahahah :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-17
<hbogner> aaarhg
<hbogner> fscking ansible
<hbogner> nezeli se spojit na klijent ako nije instaliran jedan od slejdecih paketa: http://jebo.me/pas/8s ali neznam koji tocno treba
<hbogner> na klijentu ako nije instaliran
<Mmike> Estimetertakarat!
<Mmike> hbogner: up your debugging skills :)
<Mmike> ansible je totalno kul
<SweetMuffin> IDE TKO NA WEBINAR DANAS U CARNET ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> caps is pro :)
<Mmike> nema avion zagreb-krk
<Mmike> bummer :/
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<Mmike> ipak ima
<Mmike> povratna karta za jednu osobu i jedno dijete kosta 14.000 kuna
<Mmike> leti se preko - minhena
<Mmike> :d
<SweetMuffin> #onokad je avalonov support online, ali se nitko ne javlja na chat :) 
<vileni_> Mmike: ja te odvezem u pola cijene
<Mmike> vileni_: mosh me preletjt u pola cijene? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: zasto je bitno letenje? mogu voziti tako brzo da ces htjeti da sletimo :D
<hbogner> vileni_, :D
<Mmike> vileni_: kaj, da velim detetu, 'sine, ovo ti je raketa, stricek svileni vozi tako brzo da se ne vidi da opce krilima mase avijon' :D
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> Mmike: pa odvedi ga u irsku npr, jeftinije ti je, za ostatak para mozes i pojesti nesto :D
<vileni_> (za 7kkn lijepim i krila na auto ako treba btw)
<Mmike> mislim da cemo ovo lijeto od splita do hvara avionom
<Mmike> to ipak kosta samo 1500 kun a
<vileni_> Mmike: po glavi ili ukupuno?
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<dodobas> `E3
<jelly> SweetMuffin: o cemu je webinar
<SweetMuffin>  "Promjene u distribuciji Debian 8 (Jessie)".
<SweetMuffin> Tebi vjerojatno ne pre interesantno 
<SweetMuffin> Nema veze, dodji ! Bit ce pic...ha :)
<jelly> meni je to bilo prije godinu dana, do sad sam se vec navikao.  Samo bi postavljao zlocesta pitanja da vidim ako su sto zaboravili spomenut
<jelly> al mogu kolegi dat
<SweetMuffin> jelly: a to ( da konstruktivno trollas) bi za mene bilo lose jer ? :) 
<jelly> potrosio bi vise kokica/kikirikija, nezdravo
<jelly> URL?
<SweetMuffin> http://sistemac.srce.hr/online-predavanje-promjene-u-distribuciji-debian-8-jessie-70 | https://webinari.srce.hr/home/index.php? 
 * SweetMuffin gricka bobice/grozdjice/taknekaj u zadnje vrijeme
<jelly> aha, srce
<SweetMuffin> Imam samo bedove sjetiti se ne jesti to navece
<jelly> cek, jel to taman u vrijeme uberove janjetine
<SweetMuffin> Muahahah :) Sjajno razmisljanje 
<SweetMuffin> mislim da je UBERMEEE izmedju 12 i 14
<SweetMuffin> Da mi je vidjet' tu pecenjaru ako ce snabdijevati iz jedne sve uberiste
<SweetMuffin> I, treba iznac' koliko ih je kostala reklama 
<Mmike> ivoks: aj rebootaj ubuntu-hr u neko gluho doba noci, sad kad si tamo di jesi - mosh prije toga ugasit apacheta, odmountat /srv i roknit fsck po tome - trajat ce oko 40ak minuta
<dodobas> e.. jel se sjecate ... bio je neki lik prije 10tak daan, koji je opensorucao neki svoj game engine...
<dodobas> mislim da je bilo na FBju
<Mmike> jok
<SweetMuffin> dodobas: bilo je na DevelopersHR , ako se dobro sjecam 
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: nasoh ... https://github.com/bearishsun/bansheeengine/
<SweetMuffin> ++
<jelly> aha.. ne treba aaiedu, mozes bi gost
<SweetMuffin> Našoh ! 
<SweetMuffin> Mali si Šalkovića čitamo, ha ? Šhoksast si:)
<Mmike> mali si pelin popijemo
<SweetMuffin> JaBi JaBi JaBi JaBi 
<Mmike> ja nebi
<Mmike> u biti mi je taj pelin - odvratan
<Mmike> jegermajster mi puno bolji iako mi nit on nije nest super :)
<Mmike> viski, to je pice
<Mmike> pitjence :)
<SweetMuffin> Meni je fini. Jeger je bolji,a li i pelin prolazi. 
<SweetMuffin> Ma, ti, s aquired taste ukusom :)
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> snob
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> k'o sto ozujak/karlovac nemrem vise
<Mmike> vish, s druge strane, grasevina ide k'o velika
<SweetMuffin> Nije mi to snobitam ( je, serem jer sam fin ) , ali da me netko mora priuciti tome kaj je fino mi je zufill :)
<Mmike> ilocki podrumi, kartoncic od 3 litre... :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ne mora te nitko priuciti, moras sam skuzit
<Mmike> gle romica, lik je valjda probao bar pola svih piva kaj postoje na svijetu i zuja mu je najdraza i najbolja
<SweetMuffin> Gle, ako mi nije fino iz prve - nije fino, to kaj cu sam sebe uvjeriti,ili ces me ti uvjeriti da je ipak fino je izmisljotina :)
<SweetMuffin> Romicu je Zuja fina jer vise nema okusne pupoljke :) 
<Mmike> ak ti nije fino iz prve, probaj opet
<SweetMuffin> Riiight :)
<Mmike> normalno je da ti nekaj bude fino nakon  kaj par puta probas
<Mmike> vis eje razloga tome
<Mmike> jedan od njih je da - staris
<Mmike> ja kelj nisam mogoa smislit k'o mali
<SweetMuffin> Do tell && help me translate to "Filipe, jedi, fino je " :)
<Mmike> a karfiol, jos gore
<Mmike> danas, pak, eeee :)
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> nemres to klincima :D
<Mmike> jedi, to je rucak!
<Mmike> nesh? ne moras
<Mmike> al' nema keksa
<Mmike> i nema jela do vecere
<Mmike> pa cvili kad si gladan
<Mmike> pa ces tak 2 dana
<Mmike> preksutra ces - jest
<Mmike> cak i ak nije fino - mozda nesh pojest sve, al' ces jest
<SweetMuffin> ja imam spiku da ne mora jest' , ali onda i za veceru dobije kaj i za rucak :)
<Mmike> haha, dobra :D
<Mmike> nase dete je taman sad u godinama kad ga se moze tjerat na to
<SweetMuffin> A mislim, ne mora ni onda, ali glad postane dominantna :)
<SweetMuffin> TI I JA NEMAMO DIJETE ! 
<Mmike> frajer dodje neku vecer tihani i veli 'znas, mama, ja bih ipak malo mlijeka prije spavanja. Od toga lakse zaspim'.
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/5t
<Mmike> tim rijecima!
<Mmike> 'bih ipak malo'
<SweetMuffin> Joj, moram Tihani poslat sliku Pikacha i knjiznickog dinosaura :)
<SweetMuffin> Lijepo sto ga ucis ispravno govoriti
<Mmike> jelly: de sve :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: e, posalji meni
<Mmike> ja imam isto jednu kaj sam ja sliko
<jelly> "student" "5 godina iskustva"
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: aj sad odmah posalji
<Mmike> jelly: ma debili
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: @splivalo.hr ? 
<Mmike> jelly: imas url lcijelog oglasa
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: yup
<jelly> nemam, forwardusa
<SweetMuffin> Moram s telefona skinut, cek da vidim kako cu 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nemres mejl s telefona slat?!
<Mmike> kaj imas winphone? :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nikad ne saljem mailove s telefona, nemam ni mail konfiguriran. Iduca stvar koja bi se spontano desila je da si gledam mail van radnog vremena, falalepa, ne bi :)
<SweetMuffin> Izjeb je kaj nemam data kabl, pa moram wireless sync neki slozit
<SweetMuffin> al, rijeseno, saljem
<Mmike> :*
<Mmike> reci di oces da ja tebi svoju posaljem
<Mmike> e, btw, tko je spominjao vjestice dolje, nix ili ti?
<SweetMuffin> u reply :)
<SweetMuffin> Nix , zakaj ? :D
<Mmike> luka me jedno 55 puta pitao 'tata, a sta je to vjestica', onak, vidno preplasen
<SweetMuffin> I , nije vjestica nego crna baba
<Mmike> nene, netko je vjesticu spominjao
<Mmike> nix je isto rekao 'crna baba'
<SweetMuffin> Ja, ali ne vjesticu nego metlu :D
<jelly> aha jeboga, to je sa FEJSA https://www.facebook.com/groups/it.jobs.croatia/
<Mmike> www.facebook.com refused to connect.
<SweetMuffin> oklen ti fejs, jelly ? :d
<Mmike> blocked by /etc/hosts !
<jelly> SweetMuffin: forwardali mi ga na mejl
<SweetMuffin> :d
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> jelly: tek sad skuzio
<Mmike> "prednost imaju aBsolventi" :D
<Mmike> pre dobro - lik iz tima je u taipeiju i sjedi na trgu nekom i gledam iza njega grad kako leti :)
<SweetMuffin> "grad leti" kaaaj ? 
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> zamisli da sjedi na trgu 
<Mmike> a iza njega vidis kak ljudi idu, tramvaji, sve
<Mmike> sam kaj nije u zagrebu nego je u taipeiju
<SweetMuffin> AHA :) ok ; rek'o , opet teroristi neki
<Mmike> blj? :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3053711
<SweetMuffin> vidio na #linux.hr :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> kod Mestra
<Mmike> !
<SweetMuffin> Dobar tekec ! 
<dodobas> 2 upita... 1h45 svaki... jos traje :)
<hbogner> dodobas, brze nego upit tjelima drzavne uprave :D
<jelly> ebemu, nisam janjetinu naručio
<vileni_> mi smo jos jucer narucili pasticadu za danas
<vileni_> jelly: kaze da nema slobodne janjetine ionako
<dodobas> problem je sto je taj upit trebao 'smanjiti' vrijeme procesiranja, ali jel. ima edge case kada ga produzi ... :)
<jelly> vileni_: prevara!
 * SweetMuffin shakes fist at UmerMEEE
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/14
<SweetMuffin> kak cu ja imat' sranja s ovim otvaranjem druge firme i migriranjem svega. Nemrem domenu migrirat' ( mogu li) na drugi pravni subjekt :) Prvo postojeci nosioc mora pustiti domenu, pa ju novi mora zatraziti :) 
<jelly> #onokad powerpoint potrga sintaksu naredbe Capsanjem prvog slova u "rečenici"
<jelly> veli lik, Systemctl enable kufer
<SweetMuffin> darn it, thx, nisam si alarm navio
<jelly> <elfkill> meni jutros poziv iz krematorija... krepo nam je server :)
<SweetMuffin> ^^^^
<Mmike> IC A HARD DEJ
 * jelly nemre izdrzat da ne pita glupa pitanja za vrijeme predavanja
<nicols> vozdra!
<jelly> .o/
 * jelly primjecuje nicolsa na webinaru
<SweetMuffin> ne reklamiraju valjda webmin :) 
<jelly> /o\
<SweetMuffin> jelly: mislis na https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=linux-image-grsec ? 
<nicols> jelly: hehehe
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pardon https://packages.debian.org/jessie-backports/linux-image-grsec-amd64
<nicols> glupi search na packages.debian.org ne pokazuje ništa za "linux-image" pod jessie backports
<SweetMuffin> nicols: eto ti url :) Alzo, meni je upravo search tamo i na taj termin to nasao :) Kaj imas neki vojni browser ? :D
<nicols> ma neeeeeeeeee ..... https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=jessie-backports&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image ne pokazuje ništa
<nicols> ali ako upišeš https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=jessie-backports&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-4 ... onda ima svašta :)
<SweetMuffin> idi prijavi bug :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SweetMuffin> Miro Miro, jesi cijeli dan po vani svir'o ? :) 
<SilverSpace> pa skoro :)
<SweetMuffin> TakITreba :) I ja bi :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: je i dobio zuljeve od Å¡tihanja :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: zuljevi su u redu, dok znas da si u procesu napravil i nekaj kaj bus sutra jel :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ubral sam si i sparoge sutra za dorucak :)
<SweetMuffin> Bu fino uci u WC nakonkajse popisas :) 
<SilverSpace> je smrdi al je fino
<dodobas> eh...               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<dodobas> Mem:          15972       11141         161        2754        4669        1858
<jelly> available!
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<jelly> negdje jebio članak o tom available nedavno
<jelly> i zašto to nije = free+buff/cache
<jelly> (TL;DR jer stvarno nije)
<Mmike> waat?
<Mmike> ja nemam 'available'
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL9q2lOZ1Fw
<datase> YouTube: Watch hackers break into the US power grid - 0:15:51 - 28963 views - 389 likes / 10 dislikes
<dodobas>        available
<dodobas>               Estimation of how much memory is available for starting new applications, without swapping. Unlike the data provided by the cache or free fields, this field takes into account page  cache  and
<dodobas>               also  that  not  all  reclaimable memory slabs will be reclaimed due to items being in use (MemAvailable in /proc/meminfo, available on kernels 3.14, emulated on kernels 2.6.27+, otherwise the
<dodobas>               same as free)
<dodobas> a fak.. sorry ///
<jelly> https://enc.com.au/2016/05/07/displaying-linux-memory/
<jelly> Mmike: to je u testing debianu i u 16.04 ubuntu
<jelly> bar mislim da je u 16.04
<jelly> > Poor old free is now at least 24 years old and it is based upon BSD and SunOS predecessors that go back way before then. People expect that their system tools don’t change by default and show the same thing over and over. On the other side, Linux memory management has changed dramatically over those years.
<VjetarSaSunca> Naravno da mora bit sranje s android aplikacijom kad HRT ide postavljati pravila
<VjetarSaSunca> Broj dozvoljenih promjena uređaja u tekućem mjesecu (iskorišteno/dozvoljeno): 1/1
<jelly> ti bi sa mobitela _i_ sa tableta pristupao?!?!
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja bi pobrisao mobitel koji sam prodao i tablet koji sam resetirao
<Mmike> a ma da
<Mmike> da nebi mozda i na ceskom menije? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ali je najveće dozvoljeno brisanje uređaja trenutno 1
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da imam sad dva tableta tamo
<VjetarSaSunca> i mob
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: :p
<VjetarSaSunca> ali jebem ti smisao. Ograničit tri uređaja po mail adresi 
<VjetarSaSunca> teška idiotarija
<Mmike> dete peva gangam style
<Mmike> vec 59ti put
<jelly> opa(n)!
<vileni_> Mmike: dok ne pjeva narodnjake dobro je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebote kad moras grijati u petom mjesecu
<BotaniCar__> Moj brije na metalike. 
<BotaniCar__> Veli, tata ja bubnjeve, a ti onu  veliku violinu sto se dolje svira :) 
<SilverSpace> jel vam sensors na ubuntu pokazuje potrosnju fam15h_power
<SilverSpace> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/fam15h_power
<SilverSpace> he he lenovo p70 mi se pretstavlja kao motorola mob
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam AMD :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-18
<ivoks> jooooooooooj
<ivoks> umoran
<ivoks> tataraaatara
<ivoks> jebo ih systemd da ih jebo
<ivoks> pas mater i nama budalama koje smo pristale na to
<ivoks>  Warning: The service writes to a local file /var/lib/systemd/clock with every syncronization, this location is hard-coded and cannot be changed. This may be problematic for running off read-only root partition or trying to minimize writes to an SD card.
<ivoks> dodje po defaultu
<ivoks> a ne podrzava ni pol NTP mogucnosti
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Hrki> jutro!
<SweetMuffin> Jutro 
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: e mrcino, ima mozda neki programcic za windowse koji recimo prati netstat i onda dobis npr izvjesca
<Hrki> da ne moram gledati cijelo vrijeme u CMD ?
<SweetMuffin> #onokad su maturanti iz dubrave bili najmirniji u gradu, Becka skola :)
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: s windowsima dodje resource monitor, probaj izguglat' jel moze n to pratiti, vjerujem da moze 
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: koji windowsi, doduse ?
<SweetMuffin> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/tcpview.aspx # mislim da ovo ima i logging. 
<Hrki> win 7
<Hrki> ee tooo :D
<Hrki> bavo muffin
<Hrki> to mi je bilo poznato
<dodobas> K2-
<dodobas> jel radio netko s MQTT ... http://mqtt.org/
<Mmike> yo
<dodobas> a fak opet zaboravio ruter disconnectat ... ovi iz VIPa bas svaka 24h resetiraju vezu
<Mmike> ma svi
<Mmike> kreteni
<Hrki> e momci, kak mogu lokalno "blokirat" internet
<Hrki> kad promijenim DNS u neki debilni uvijek mi vrati na ispravan
<Hrki> se moze mozda sa hosts fileom mozda ??
<Mmike> Hrki: daj konkretan primjer sto hoces
<SweetMuffin> Stavi da ti je localhost gateway :)
<SweetMuffin> Uljuci parental control i reci "nema majci interneta" u postavkama
<dodobas> Mmike: sto nisi ti blokirao FBj?
<Mmike> drugi klaptop
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> glupi neki sastanak imam
<dodobas> omaklo ti se :) :)
<VjetarSaSunca> pa nemrem vjerovat
<VjetarSaSunca> jebeni network manager mi je kriplao connection na 30mbit
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj ?
<VjetarSaSunca> mislis ti da ja znam zakaj?
<SweetMuffin> Ponadao sam se, da
<VjetarSaSunca> primjetio sam da se dva debian ftpa iza istog windows 2012 R2 routera ponasaju razlicito
<VjetarSaSunca> jedan dere 170-200Mbitps
<VjetarSaSunca> a drugi stoji odrezan na 30
<VjetarSaSunca> natjerao T-Com da sredi rute
<VjetarSaSunca> i sredili su kaj je najbolje :)
<VjetarSaSunca> sad MTR više ne štuca prema Hetzneru :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i jebem se jebem. prepišem konfiguraciju s jednog na drugi debian
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda zavirim u network/interfaces
<VjetarSaSunca> i imam sta vidjeti
<VjetarSaSunca> na serveru gdje je gnome je naravno Network manager preuzeo sve
<VjetarSaSunca> i tamo sam zakucan na 30Mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> i kad sam mu rekao da bude managed
<VjetarSaSunca> i da se ravna prema interfaces fajli sve je poletilo
<VjetarSaSunca> no
<VjetarSaSunca> ostaje glavni probmem
<VjetarSaSunca> zakaj FTP na Windozama Å¡teka isto na 30
<VjetarSaSunca> već sam napola lud krenuo raditi novu instalaciju 2012 R2
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam stao na tren
<VjetarSaSunca> možda samo da reinstaliram IIS
<VjetarSaSunca> pa da vidim
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj ti mislis SweetMuffin ?
<dodobas> mislim da sam presolio krumpir :)
<SweetMuffin> Ne diraj IIS. Podigni FTP server s nekim 3rd party softverom,pa po njemu drkaj, IISov FTP zaustavi dok ne skuzis kaj je. Nema smisla da razjebes ciejli deploy zbog jednog servisa. 
<weshmashian> moanin'
<weshmashian> Mmike: nis nije bilo, kaj bi bilo? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ima smisla
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' to nesto od pred 3-4 dana? :)
<vileni_> jel trosi tko AWS?
<dodobas> nazalost...
<vileni_> dodobas: mozes do konzole?
<dodobas> ulogiralo me
<vileni_> dodobas: meni ne zeli ni otvoriti url, nijedan
<dodobas> vileni_: mozda je do browsera, jesi probao... onaj Private/Incognito ?
<vileni_> dodobas: proradilo sad, nije nikome u uredu prolazilo
<vileni_> imamo jedno 7 accounta tamo
<vileni_> ali na kraju nije samo to, jos neki sajtovi nisu radili
<dodobas> vileni_: a onda je netko podesio 'the great firewall' :)
<vileni_> prije bi bilo opet problemi sa metronetom :)
<SweetMuffin> "Research conducted by GS1 UK, shows that 91% of mobile barcode scans returned incorrect or missing product descriptions." 
<SweetMuffin> Jebes mi sve ako ja sad kuzim da li su barkodovi u kurcu ili mobiteli
<jelly> SweetMuffin: da.
<SweetMuffin> :0) 
<jelly> kak znaju koji su mobile?
<jelly> "research"
<SweetMuffin> SadSam Dokmu pitao na Fejsari, jesu briti tak' aljkavi ili su im mobitelJi takvi :) On ce nesto dovitljivo odgovorit' :)
<jelly> dokma svako malo nes pita na #debian
<SweetMuffin> nda, ja isto , ne znam zakaj sam si zamislio da chicha poput njega nije na ircu :) na ovom serveru ili na onom drugom?
<jelly> ovom
<SweetMuffin> Thx, bas me nekak razveselilo, a ni iz dzepa mi, ni u dzep :) 
<vileni_> https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/pages/pyra/
<Hrki> Mmike: ocu blokirati internet (web sajtovi) ali dopustiti mrezu
<Hrki> jedino mi pada napamet port 80 i 443 blokirat
<Hrki> http://idesh.net/report/srpski-rulet-opasne-seks-zabave-na-kojima-jedna-osoba-ima-hiv-postaju-sve-popularnije/
<Hrki> isusati, kakve pak su to pizdarije
<weshmashian> Mmike: to nesto je od prije 3-4 dana sto si me pito kaj je bilo :)
<Mmike> "Ono kad u dokumentaciji hrvatskog softwarea pise da se sve narud�be moraju spremati u tablicu Narudzbas a ko�arice u tablicu Kosaras. smile emoticon"
<Mmike> aha haha hahahahaha :)
<Mmike> Hrki, pa, to mosh ,da
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, al kaj?
<Mmike> ono za pornhub shell?
<Mmike> ili nesh drugo?
<weshmashian> ae, to
<weshmashian> valjda, neam pojma, ne ide mi buffer tak daleko :)
<in1t3r> lol Mmike 
<ivoks> a svasta
<ivoks> 8 najvecih drzavnih firmi u hrvatskoj u budzet uplacuje 1% BDP-a
<ivoks> daj, rasprodaj to
<ipozgaj> dosao iz Hrvatistana prije tri dana, jbte koja depresiva
<ipozgaj> dva tjedna svake godine uvrh glave
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> malo je sve crno
<ivoks> svi se bave problemima iz 41. ili 45.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> apple strojevi putem zeroconfa nude par servisa
<ivoks> jedan od njih je 'remote disk management'
<ivoks> odlicna ideja.
<ipozgaj> ivoks: ne samo to (na to sam se vec navikao da ce i 2100e pricati o ustasama i partizanima), nego svi samo kukaju kao da je iduci tjedan smak svijeta
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> srecom pa je stigao netflix
<ivoks> pa sad mogu i TV koristiti
<ipozgaj> :D
<ivoks> al da je ponekad uzasno, je
<ivoks> jednostavno treba proci vremena
<ivoks> na zalost, generacije
<ivoks> jucer cuo komentar
<ivoks> 'ubija me ovo odlazenje na posao'
<ivoks> i sad pitam, kako mislis?
<ivoks> 'pa te voznje tramvajem i busom, to mi je naporno'
<ivoks> 'ali... ti si nezaposlena?'
<ivoks> ode na interview za posao i naporno joj busem i tramvajem
<ipozgaj> eh
<ipozgaj> ja dok sam jos radio u Hr sam isao vlakom Gajnice -> glavni kolodvor... svasta cuo
<ipozgaj> jednom zenska prica "da, ima mi sin posao... ali nije to to, mora puno raditi... bilo bi bolje da ode u drzavnu firmu, tamo bi imao manju placu ali bi ga manje zajebavali"
<ivoks> eh, da bar
<ivoks> sad tamo imaju vece place
<ivoks> a rade jos manje
<ipozgaj> http://fast.com
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: nije da sam išta pametniji po pitanju ESXi-ja i IIS FTP servera nakon 9 sati čačkanja
<ivoks> ipozgaj: al super je zivjeti tu i raditi za strance
<ivoks> ipozgaj: mozes odjebat sve i lezat na plazi
<ipozgaj> ivoks: to da, ako ne gledas vijesti i sto se dogadja oko tebe :D
<ipozgaj> fala bogu da zivimo u doba broadbanda i interneta 
<ipozgaj> yep
<ivoks> a sjebana je ova vremenska zona :)
<ivoks> *a i
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-19
<Mmike> samo kukate :)
<SweetMuffin> Sve sam sad cuo, ljudi kukaju da je zivot sjebat, bracni partneri, posao, ali vremenska zona :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar SweetMuffin 
<VjetarSaSunca> te Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> prazno je ovdje jutros :)
<dodobas> E4
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/03/24/official-firing-squads-utah-allowed/70366174/
<dodobas> pick a dumb idea http://www.techstars.com/content/blog/announcing-the-2016-techstars-boulder-class/
<Mmike> softver na kindlu touch je totalno u kurcu
<Mmike> oso sam u footnotes
<Mmike> i sad nemrem van
<Mmike> tj, nemam 'back' da se vratim na normalno mjesto u knjizi
<hrvojem> Mmike: kak nemas, druga ikona gore? strelica u lijevo?
<Mmike> gle, prasca
<Mmike> sad hoce
<Mmike> nisam mogao to
<Mmike> vracalo me na footnote i dalje
<Mmike> brijem da je to zato kaj je u vrhu footnote bio neki weburl
<hrvojem> nda ;) 
<Mmike> pa sam to kliknuo kad sam htio otvoriti gornji meni
<Mmike> pa valjda zato
<Mmike> hrvoje: ping
<Mmike> hrvoje: innodb_old_block_time
<Mmike> hrvoje: jesi kad vidio da netko tjuna ovu opciju?
<hbogner> kaj hoces Mmike ?
<Mmike> gle ovog
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> ocu da me jest odvedes
<Mmike> ne smetaj, ozbiljan razgovor vodim
<hbogner> Mmike, kad sjedne plata
<vileni_> Mmike: kad idemo jesti
<Mmike> lol, hrvoje!=hrvojem
<Mmike> hrvojem: jesi vidio da to kad tjuna innodb_old_block_time, u kojim situacijama to treba dirati? Pornjava aplikacije koje OPAKO rokaju po mysqlu nisu nikad trebale tjuning te opcije
<Mmike> hrvojem pitao google, nitko nista konkretno oko toga ne prica
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam, ne sjecam se da sam to ikad dirao
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, nit ja, zato pitam :) jel' mosh di pitat svoje momke dal' se tko sjeca kad bi to bilo pozeljno dirati?
<jelly> Mmike: a innodb_file_per_table jel se to isplati stavit 
<Mmike> jelly: da, svakako, uvijek
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da je to cak od 5.6 na dalje default
<Mmike> jelly: u teoriji ti se to ne isplati staviti ako imas jako puno innodb tablica po kojima se puno pise, pa se onda svaka mora syncat posebno kod commita - kad je sve u jednom ibdata fileu onda imas jedan commit samo
<Mmike> medjutim praksa (p0rn tested) je pokazala da su razlike jedva mjerljive
<Mmike> a ako imas jedan .ibd file po tablici onda mosh, recimo, stavit neke tablice na drugi set diskova
<Mmike> mosh napravit OPTIMIZE nad tablicom i reclaimat wasted space (ili smanjit disk footprint ako si obrisao gomilu podataka)
<Mmike> innobackupex ti moze u paraleli kopirat vise tablica odjednom
<Mmike> vrijedno rec: ako imas jedan ibdata file, pa upalis innodb_file_per_table, moras dump/import napraviti ako zelis postojece tablice izvaditi van
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas ovdje objasnjeno: https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/xtradbinnodb-buffer-pool/
<Mmike> hrvojem: yup yup, citao to, thnx
<Mmike> al' nisam jos nasao use case di mi to treba
<Mmike> neki super-duper load di se isplati to tjunat
<Mmike> stovise, dok me ovi nisu pitali 'a kaj je to' nisam nit znao da postoji ta opcija :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: problemi s hecnerom?
<Mmike> mislim, jel' ih imas?
<Mmike> sad ulogiran bivam na 5 strojeva, 2 su na hecneru, i tajmautalo mi
<Mmike> spojim se, radim
<Mmike> maknem se
<Mmike> i opet tajmauta
<hrvojem> Mmike: neki use case bi bio ako puno koristis mysqldump ili ako imas povremenih querya koji rade table scan 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: jedini problem koji na hecneru trenutno imam je da mi je netko razbio 8 godina stari, neodrzavani web i probao poslati zilion mailova :) 
<SweetMuffin> Sto samo po sebi nije problem, problem je sto sam to prezentirao upravi i odmahnulo se rukom, kao , pa pokrpao sam tu rupu sad :) 
<Mmike> hrvojem: yup, kuzim
<Mmike> hrvojem: thnx
<jelly> Mmike: to mi je najzanimljivije za reclaim prostora, da
<jelly> backup još uvijek radimo sa mysqldump, kakav innobackupex kakvi bakrači :-|
<SweetMuffin> mysqldump <3
<Mmike> strasno
<Mmike> a restore ne radite nikad? :)
<Mmike> mysqldump je jos ok, al' restore tog dumpa zna trajati danima
<SweetMuffin> :) Sam se radi, ja ga samo pokrenem i odem na godisnji 
<jelly> tamo di radimo su bazice od max 5-10GB
<Mmike> sjecam se kad sam superguziceisise.com prebacivao sa nekog hosting providera u porno-firmu
<Mmike> tamo su koristili, mislim, mysql 5.0
<Mmike> i dali mi dump od tipa 80 gigabajta
<jelly> češće puno manje
<Mmike> importalo se jedno 3-4 dana, sa svim mogucim 'optimizacijama'
<Mmike> innobackupex je majka - bed je kaj backupira i indexe pa je backup veci, al je zato restore munjevit - merely unpack/copy
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jelly: sad ima i onaj mysql parallel restore, pa ti moze 2-3-4 tablice odjednom punit
<SilverSpace> jebo vadenje krvi i ljepe med.. sestrew
<SweetMuffin> Muahahaha, to pali samo ako ti krv iz pimpacha vade :) 
<SilverSpace> skoro sam se joj onesvestio u krilo 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma neka mlada sisata slavonka
<SweetMuffin> O, jao :) 
<SweetMuffin> Em je**zovna, em znas da ima za jest' :) 
<SilverSpace> tri puta me moral piciti 
<SilverSpace> i nakraju dosla je druga pomoc
<SweetMuffin> Opa, sharmeru :) 
<SilverSpace> da bi mi izvadile jednu epruvetu krvi 
<jelly> Mmike: trebat ce mi nesto bolje jer su mamlazi iz $ODJELA nasli produkcijske sustave gradit na mysqlu
<SweetMuffin> Velis, da su trebale drugaciji uzorak, moglo je i brze :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace>  a je
<SilverSpace> nikak venu pogodit 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: uz mongo, oni na mysqlu rade :) Kaj nije brze izgubit' podatke na mongu ?
<Mmike> jelly: innobackupex i reci im odmah da NE KORISTE MYISAM
<Mmike> >> Is this a bug with Heat or am I doing something wrong ?
<Mmike> > It's arguable ;)
<Mmike> lol :D
<SweetMuffin> lol
<jelly> Mmike: to ti je ekipa koja je prestala koristiti myisam na novim instalacijama kad je to prestao biti default :-)
<Mmike> jelly: obrisi im bazu! :D
<jelly> pa da onda ja moram popravljat
<SweetMuffin> Pa da vide kak je spor restore :) 
<jelly> a za to vrijeme vileni i ostali ne mogu mijenjat kanale i gledat nogomet
<Mmike> formulu, formulu!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ste radili zmaja kad?
<Mmike> nix mi dao ideju, brijem ovaj vikend radit zmaja i pustat ga na selu
<jelly> Mmike: jeste da, 140GB, myisam.  Al barem imaju particije
<Mmike> jelly: recept za dizaster. myisam nije transakcijski i mosh ostat bez podataka sam tak
<jelly> to su statistike, unutra ide hrpa malih jednokratnih inserta
<jelly> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql    9688140 May 15 23:51 modem_zyxel_stats#P#Y2016M05D09.MYD
<jelly> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql    1736704 May 15 23:51 modem_zyxel_stats#P#Y2016M05D09.MYI
<Mmike> i innodb se da tak patricionirat
<Mmike> a'l je innodb sporiji
<jelly> nije problem toliko izgubiti podatke koliko je problem "sto se desi sa aplikacijom ak je baza nedostupna"
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nismo :) 
<jelly> al cim su to patricije znaci da se teoretski ne mora radit dump svega svaki dan nego samo ovih patricija koje su tekuce
<Mmike> teorecki :)
<Mmike> mislim da s myisamom, teorecki, sam mosh kopirat
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad probao
<vileni_> jelly: what, tko je rekao da gledam nogomet? jos ce reci da i formulu pratim
<jelly> vileni_: formulu prek iskona sigurno ne pratis :-)
<SweetMuffin> Ni ja sigurno ne koristim tcom/iskon optiku u sesvetama </shortrant>
<vileni_> jelly: ne pratim nista sta je najbolje, samo internet imam
<vileni_> motogp si skidam sa odredjenog sajta 2h nakon utrke
<vileni_> i onda mi joey na ircu spoila na kojem mjestu je rossi zavrsio
<vileni_> tj na twitteru
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: si ti slucajno nasao di RH nabavlja ( i kakve) kartice/ chipove za osobenjacke iskaznice ? Sused dela u AKDu i juce se prosr'o da ih izradjuju sami :) 
<SweetMuffin> Za plastiku mu jos vjerujem, ali za cip se iskreno nadam da ne zna sto prica :)
<jelly> SweetMuffin: posto je kvadrat u tim sesvetama
<vileni_> vjerojatno dosta malo s obzirom koliko je po zg pao
<vileni_> nas stan je bio 1850/m2 '08
<SweetMuffin> jelly: nisam siguran za trenutno stanje, prije 5 godina sam svoje kupio za 1200€/m , zgrada do je bila 1700€/m
<dodobas> e kako stoji Medvescak u hokeju?
<SweetMuffin> Zgrada do se sad raspada, moja je ok :) Tak da cijena nije jedini element 
<vileni_> prosle godine isao za 1250/m2
<SweetMuffin> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7qDOr1e4fObdQDvi/giphy-downsized-large.gif
<dodobas> jel prati tko seriju 'Silicon Valley' ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ja
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> jesam prve dve sezone
<Mmike> sad ce treca, jelda?
<dodobas> pocela je treca... 2-3 su vani
<dodobas> nisu likovi losi iako nekad malo glumataju ...
<jelly> May 19 15:03:11 geometar dhcpd: DHCPACK on 10.0.4.172 to 00:1d:7d:09:ab:97 (Hostname Unsuitable for Printing) via eth0.1362
<vileni_> dodobas: kazes, glumci glumataju? :)
<SweetMuffin> "Hostname Unsuitable for Printing" # I ded
<SweetMuffin> olso, kul hostnejm
<dodobas> vileni_: a e... previse :)
<vileni_> dodobas: a je malo, ali sve u svemu zabavna serija
<SweetMuffin> Skuzim sad da kolegica nekaj mice s ekrana kad god prolazim kraj nje, eskaliram stvar i ispadne da se primila ucenja pythona :) 
<SweetMuffin> Kam' svijet ide 
<SweetMuffin> Ne moram ni napominjati da ono kaj je dobila u zadacu (da se primi seleniuma) nije odradila :) Zov pitona je bio jaci :D
<SweetMuffin> </sexist>
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: pa preko pythona do seleniuma... zar ne ?
<SweetMuffin> Raaajt :) 
<SweetMuffin> Brijem da bi se vise s javom pomogla, n da prosirim rant: ona se samo grafickog dijela trebala primiti za pocetak :) 
<SweetMuffin> Nije klikalicu svladala, a vec objem rukama grabi pitona .. khm, sad vec pretjerujem 
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: mozda si imao krivi pristup, odmah si joj trebo gurnut pitona, klikalica joj nije bila dovoljni izazov ...
<jelly> http://mashable.com/2016/05/18/cat-tongue-brush/#6cpCQ07mkGqJ 
<SilverSpace> joj kaj su ovi bnet prodavaci naporni 
<SilverSpace> od ovoga lika ne bi ni litru i vodu kupio 
<SilverSpace> je da su jeftiniji i optika 
<SilverSpace> ali ja drumom on sumom 
<vileni_> bnet optika?
<SilverSpace> i uporno on misli da ja ne znam kaj je internet
<SilverSpace> vileni_: da
<SilverSpace> bar tako kaze lik
<jelly> https://fast.com/
<SilverSpace> ides
<jelly> SilverSpace: pitaj njega jel zna sta je upload
<jelly> i onaj... bendvit
<SilverSpace> ma izjurio sam ga van zvao neke svoje sefove 
<SilverSpace> kao nije mu nes jasno 
<jelly> uzeo bi bnet da mi daju 20Mbps uploada kao moji :-----)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> cek, pustio si ga u stan?
<SilverSpace> pa da malo si je zasjeo :)
<jelly> door-to-door kod mene nema prag prijeci
<SilverSpace> jelly: oo :)
<jelly> ak mi oce prodat, nek mi objasni u 2 minute ispred vrata da ima uslugu
<jelly> i da ne moram potpisat fair use klauzulu koja prosjek reze na ispod 1Mbps 
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobar paket nude ovdje kod mene zele bt-net maknut i sad nude 134kn za sva tri paketa 
<jelly> zanimljivo da su tak ocajni 
<jelly> ovi nasi su slicno
<jelly> samo jos ne idu od vrata do vrata toliko
<SilverSpace> reko jel ja mogu vas kabel ustekati u tv i imati sve programe na sva tri tv 
<SilverSpace> lik se cudi 
<SilverSpace> pito ga kako se spaju ti vasi uredaju 
<SilverSpace> i reko ne zelim nikakvi dodatni resiver 
<SilverSpace> kad upalim tv ocu gledati preko njega
<SilverSpace> kaze ne moze 
<SilverSpace> reko mu dovidenja 
<SilverSpace> oni bi htjeli prodati jos jedan resiver za drugi tv
<SilverSpace> moram ja uloviti njihovog tehnicara pa da vidim sa njim 
<SilverSpace> ovaj lik nema blage veze 
<SilverSpace> najveci mu je argument cijena
<SilverSpace> mene cijena ne zanima samo kvaliteta
<SilverSpace> zamjenio danas staru vip sim karticu i gle cuda imam 4G
<SilverSpace> stara samo 3G
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> gemist
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ces na gemist do mene :P
<Mmike> kak me nadje
<Mmike> to je nevjerojatno
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<jelly> spojio android dvb-t2/s2 skatulju, hvata normalne i evotv kanale al evotv ne zna dekodirat 
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim kak taj evotv radi
<Mmike> inace, pretplatio sam se sad na isti - dobio sam mjesec dana besple pred jedno 8-9 mjeseci na nagradnoj igri, poslali mi uredjaj i samo treba se registrirat
<Mmike> zovem jedan dan, da neki bed, da zovem sutra
<Mmike> zovem za 3 tjedna da joj kasno, ajte u ponedljeak
<Mmike> zovem za 2 mjeseca reko, ja zaboravio a jel moze jos, moze, aaa, ne moze, dajte zovite u ponedjeljak
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> doso dan jucer i veli zena jbg, prosla nagradna
<Mmike> al' kako imate uredjaj dat cemo vam sve bukete (da, imaju bukete, ne pakete) mjesec dana za jednu kunu i onda cemo vam jos dat HBO i Cinemax 6 mjeseci besple
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> reko, odlicno :)
<SilverSpace> fu
<SilverSpace> vidim danas ljudi neki beru izdanke sa grmlja i bas se pitam kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> jebote gledam na irtenetu pa to je otrovno 
<SilverSpace> i to jako 
<SilverSpace> koji je kurac ljudima da to beru a neznaju kaj je to 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-20
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> tko ima doma od vas optiku
<SilverSpace> imam jedno pitanje
<SilverSpace> jos bolje ima li tko b-net optiku
<vileni_> T-7
<dodobas> D1
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutro SilverSpace 
<VjetarSaSunca> T-Com optika ovdje
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> doso jucer kod zubarke upisat dete
<Mmike> ova dala papir i rekla morate u jukicevu
<Mmike> ok, oso u jukicevu, capcap, lik ga upise
<Mmike> (ne kuzim zakaj sam ja morao ic, al' mi onda objasnio lik da je to zato kaj 30-40 % djece ima neke dodatke odbitke pizdaretke pa da onda ne jebu zubare s tim pizdarijama lakse jebavat starce kad oni u biti kuze o cem se raadi)
<Mmike> i ok, lik ga upise, sve pet, odo nazad do zubara da mi izda uputnicu za stomatoloski faks
<Mmike> veli zena, nemrem, 'nema ga u kompjuteru'
<Mmike> veli 'nekad podaci putuju malo duze'
<BotaniCar_> Best efford :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar BotaniCar_ 
<BotaniCar_> Jutar macane *pljas po guzi*
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: ušao sam malo u problematiku capinga banndwithana IISu
<VjetarSaSunca> NE ŽELIŠ SE TIME BAVITI
<BotaniCar_> Do tell, znas da sve zelim && nish ne stignem :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa kako sam na W 2012 R2 stavio IIS, web i  FTP server, te RAS
<VjetarSaSunca> bilo je to zanimljivo
<Mmike> WO!
<VjetarSaSunca> FTP na IISu daje 30/30Mbps
<Mmike> dosli podaci!
<Mmike> mogu ic! :)
<Mmike> hm, ne :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Proftpd na Debianu iza RAS-a daje 200/100Mbps (max moje kućne veze)
<Mmike> tetka zbija ruzne sale :)
<Mmike> ras?
<VjetarSaSunca> zapravo RRAS Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> bude ti BotaniCar_ objasnil :)
<Mmike> retro-remote
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ukratko W 2012 R2 ruta prema debianu
<Mmike> ruta prema debianu?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: znam da ne voliš google nego sve ovdje na megdan. Routing and Remote Access Services
<Mmike> raste, dolar, raste :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: a
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ukratko Hetzner specific konfiguracija kadje na root serveru VMWare
<VjetarSaSunca> malo me zeze space tipka :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima tamo na njihovom webu neka kuharica kako to napraviti kad imaš subnet, jer VMWare ne zna route-ati
<VjetarSaSunca> I da ga jebeš MS FTP na pod IIS-om neda više od 30/30Mbps
<VjetarSaSunca> a sve se događa na gigabitnom linku :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Zakačiš se RD-om na W 2012 R2, digneš browser, okineš speedtest, sve fercera, imaš 1Gbps
<VjetarSaSunca> ali FTP - banana
<VjetarSaSunca> i tak sam ja skoro krenuo to sve razjebat i složiti ispočetka, ali je mudri BotaniCar_ rekao ajd nemoj odmah :)
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam šutno-down W2012R2 i digao frišku virtualku, a ovaj stari nek čeka malo
<VjetarSaSunca> I od IISa digao samo FTP
<VjetarSaSunca> I gle ČUDA
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno da nemam 200/100 koliko mogu potegnuti
<VjetarSaSunca> ali imam 50/30 (!)
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda sam stao
<VjetarSaSunca> vratio stari W2012 R2 u život, malo progooglao, smrznuo se kad sam vidio predložena rješenja
<VjetarSaSunca> i reko bybye MS FTP
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: ukratko, fine tunnig MS FTP-a se svodi na balansiranje jedno barem desetak varijabli registryja, kojih u originalu tamo NEMA i mora ih se ručno dodati i štelati im vrijednosti. Počevši od buffera :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: uglavnom, nakon par dana googlanja došao sam uopće do ključnih riječi koje mi trebaju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: googaj 2012 r2 AFD Registry Parameters
<VjetarSaSunca> ako te bude zanimalo
<VjetarSaSunca> Španska sela je taj Windows, Linux je još mila majka
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, moj je stav da FTP treba odjebat sveskup. 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, ping
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, oces rec' da ti u tom serveru nemas memorije dovoljno pa je AFD setiran na 30/30 ? 
<BotaniCar_> "he default is calculated based on the amount of memory detected in the system"
<BotaniCar_> I, jebeno je, pa sve mozes tjunat' ( https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc781532%28v=ws.10%29.aspx )
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: zajebano ti je to dedicated kad je virtualka u pitanju :p
<BotaniCar_> Vjerujem, svejedno odjebi FP
<BotaniCar_> *FP
<BotaniCar_> JEBENI
<BotaniCar_> T
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: identična konfiguracija servera jedna daje 50/30 druga 30/30
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: to vrijedi samo za MS FTP
<BotaniCar_> Pda, odjebi FTP, cijeli problem makni na stranu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim ima strok 12GB, ali nema dedicated prema VMWaretu
<BotaniCar_> Ionak nish nenadomjestivo ne radi :) 
<BotaniCar_> Aj fakat daj virtualki svu memoriju kaj mozes i probaj onda :) Bas me zanima kaj si je MS zamislil, 1TB memorije za 100Mbps propusnost ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: ak radi capping na FTPu, kakva tek sranja radi na web serveru?
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, vjerojatno nikakva, mislis da MS zaista ulaze puno truda u FP ? 
<BotaniCar_> kak mi treba nova tastatura
<VjetarSaSunca> T :=
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali ne radi se samo o memoriji
<VjetarSaSunca> kažem ti, napravio sam identičnu virtualku
<VjetarSaSunca> digao SAMO FTP od IISa, niš veb.
<BotaniCar_> Shvatio sam, svejedno me zanima ovo s memorijom, kad ju navode kao primarni kriterij 
<VjetarSaSunca> i RRAS da reda radi
<BotaniCar_> Throw moar boxen @ problem :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma shvati W2012 r2 da je u virtualki, uopće ne vidim disk :D
<VjetarSaSunca> u task manageru
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da hoću nekaj drugo probat prije
<BotaniCar_> Nuking from orbit ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: hoću se domoć Datacentar verzije w2012 r2
<VjetarSaSunca> da vidim kak to diše
<VjetarSaSunca> I to neću "na crno" već na "bijelo" :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Recro je rekao "nemamo mi to"
<BotaniCar_> SPAN ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> I nema to nitko u HR, da ti da licencu za testiranje
<VjetarSaSunca> "Možemo pitait MS direktno"
<BotaniCar_> ovi MS direktno  , netko ce ti pomoc' sigurno 
<VjetarSaSunca> reko - to mogu i ja
<BotaniCar_> tztztztztztztz
<BotaniCar_> majkumustaru
<BotaniCar_> a bez auta sam danas da odem po neko tipketalo 
<VjetarSaSunca> U partner programu sam od 2006-2007
<VjetarSaSunca> pa to nekaj vrijedi :)
<BotaniCar_> ja nemam DC ediciju u mapsu
<BotaniCar_> aha :)
<BotaniCar_> vrijedi :) :) da te upute direktno na irce, umjesto da glume median :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma ja imam neki foundation kur-pal ali nije to to
<BotaniCar_> kaj nije foundation=SBS ? 
<BotaniCar_> na totalno smo krivom kanalu :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma to se mijenjalo kroz godine :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nema tog kanala :p
<BotaniCar_> Istina :)
<VjetarSaSunca> a i tiho je ovdje :)
<BotaniCar_> mozda #defocus :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> ak me sjećanje ne vara neko vrijeme sam imao regan #windows.hr
<BotaniCar_> Odem klinca bedinat, mandule mu izvadilo 
<VjetarSaSunca> ili nešto slično
<VjetarSaSunca> aaaaaaa
<VjetarSaSunca> sladoled!
<BotaniCar_> Sladoled nije u igri dugo (imam, naravno) , kasice i pudinzi sobne temperature, hladno samo ako jos ima krvarenja
<VjetarSaSunca> idem se malo igrat s memorijom na router-serveru
<VjetarSaSunca> bb after testing
<VjetarSaSunca> bye
<Mmike> super je 'radit od doma'
<Mmike> mosh radit od kud hoces
<Mmike> recimo, iz ambulante, cekajuc da se 'podaci prebace'
<Mmike> ili otic u birtiju
<Mmike> i cekat podne da mosh prvi viski popit :)
<BotaniCar_> Jer, sve svoje sa sobom nosish :)
<BotaniCar_> E, zakaj se ceka podne ? 
<Mmike> pa kao
<BotaniCar_> za ozbac
<Mmike> da se ne pije prije podne :)
<BotaniCar_> Deep
<vileni_> ali svejedno onda pijes za vrijeme radnog vremena?
<Mmike> moze, ono, ranojutarnji drmush, ali nakon 9 vise nema smisla
<Mmike> vileni_: radno vrijeme je fleksibilno :D
<BotaniCar_> vileni_, ono kaj mi delamo nemosh bez alkohola :) 
<Mmike> uzgajamo decu :D
<BotaniCar_> :D
<vileni_> ahm
<Mmike> jucer odemo zubaru, samo po uputnicu
<Mmike> i dete ide samnom
<Mmike> i ja jos pricam da nece nist sad teta gledat
<Mmike> udjemo unutra
<vileni_> hocu i ja fleksibilno radno vrijeme i mjesto
<Mmike> i ovaj zvjerla okolo
<BotaniCar_> A TETA BRUSI NOZEVE
<Mmike> i teta da papir za jukicevu i to
<Mmike> i kao mozete ic
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: lol ;)
<Mmike> a veli ovaj 'a na stolicu?'
<Mmike> majko mila
<Mmike> studentice
<Mmike> u ovom godotu
<Mmike> milina ih je gledati
<vileni_> lako za gledati, pitanje je jel ih mozes slusati bez da se propucas
<Mmike> ne slusam ih, prodju brzo :)
<Mmike> vileni_: kak se zove onaj mikrotik sa brzim wirelessom i gigabitnim portovima?
<Mmike> hap ac/hc?
<Mmike> dc? :)
<vileni_> ima ih vise
<vileni_> hap ac
<vileni_> i wap ac
<Mmike> kaj je wap?
<Mmike> compared to hap?
<vileni_> hap je vjerojatno od home ap
<vileni_> wap je vjerojatno wireless ap ili wall ap mozda cak
<vileni_> wap dodje u lijepom kucistu za montazu na zid
<vileni_> otporno na vremenske uvjete
<vileni_> ali imas samo jedan gigabini port
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> vileni_: a routeros je isti, jel?
<weshmashian> moanin'
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: ti znaš da backward compatibility za AFD ne postoji?
<vileni_> Mmike: je, na svemu je isti
<vileni_> razlika ti je u broju interfejsa samo
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: "jebeno sve mozes tjunat" s tvog linka se odnosi na 2003 server, koji je btw dosegao EOL
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/nettracer/2010/08/11/where-have-those-afd-driver-related-registry-dynamicbackloggrowthdelta-enabledynamicbacklog-keys-gone/
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: a ovdje ti je sve lijepo objašnjeno u gomilu kilobajta teksta http://kbsupport.blogspot.hr/2012/10/registry-settings-to-improve-network.html
<VjetarSaSunca> iz čega je slijedila moja capsana rečenica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hzzo danas nesto steka odjutra dobile su ljekarne obavjest da nesto rade na sistemu
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne se sekirat, ne se sekirat, ne se sekirat
<SilverSpace> gemis gemist gemist ;)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je ok :D
<SilverSpace> :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Keep calm & Danas je Petak :)
<SilverSpace> meni je svaki dan petak 
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
 * SilverSpace je postao vrtlar
<vileni_> petak, pljeskavica na putu, sunce
<Mmike> vileni_: zakaj nikad nesh zva t:(
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, nisam znaao da nema kompatabilnost unazad. Nego, kaj te raznjupalo tak da capsas, to kaj su defaulti tebi neprikladni pa moras tjunat?
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> opet iste gluposti
<ivoks> opet ApisIT ne zna pomnoziti dva broja
<jelly> "trenutno ispred vas ima dva pozivatelja u redu" [minutu kasnija
<Mmike> ivoks: opet ti zaracunalo dolare dvaput? :)
<jelly> "trenutno ispred vas ima tri pozivatelja u redu"
<Mmike> jelly: progurali se ljudi :D :D :D :D
<jelly> da da, trudnica
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam, vidjet cu u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> Mmike: ali cini mi se da su opet racunali 8kn za dolar
<ivoks> APP
<Mmike> haha
<jelly> sta mi bi da platim toplanu dvaput :-)
<Mmike> ok, bar ti nisu duplo uracunali prihod
<ivoks> jesu i to jednom
<ivoks> uracunali mi dolare
<Mmike> zato i velim :)
<ivoks> i kune koje sam dobio iz dolara
<jelly> dafuq
<ivoks> kada sam kupio udjele u investicijskim fondovima
<ivoks> uracunali mi dva put iste novce, one kojima sam kupio udjel i one koje sam dobio prodajom udjela
<ivoks> nikad ne vjerovati poreznoj jer Apis nema pojma kaj rade i to je tamo sve na sve strane
<ivoks> ustao sam se ranije
<vileni_> Mmike: pa ne mogu te zvati u firmu, tu da nam krades poslovne tajne
<ivoks> da napisem neke dokumente, pa bolje da krenem :)
<Mmike> ja imam neke pare u novacnim fondovima
<Mmike> pa me bas zanima kaj ce sad s tim bit
<Mmike> vileni_: mah, bencekovci :)
<vileni_> Mmike: kad nadjem posao od doma onda cu te zvati :P
<Mmike> vileni_: ima ona crossvalia neka
<vileni_> http://www.njuskalo.hr/tablet-pc/intel-comupte-stick-ubuntu-intel-nuc-oglas-19045929
<Mmike> aha, vise nema rad od doma tamo
<vileni_> Mmike: da
<ivoks> sinoc sjedimo na veceri u restoranu
<vileni_> to mi je bilo jedino zanimljivo tamo
<Mmike> da, to je jedna od vecih debilana kaj su napravili
<ivoks> i lik koji je sa mnom je bivsi marinac
<Mmike> ivoks: nije ONAJ? :)
<ivoks> a do nas sjede neka posh ekipa iz irana
<ivoks> sjedimo, ovi pricaju, sjedimo
<ivoks> i veli meni lik, znas, ja znam farsi
<ivoks> i okrene se ovima i veli dobra vecer
<ivoks> a ovi kamen
<ivoks> k a m e n
<ivoks> utihnuli kao da su pricali o ne znam cem
<ivoks> izadjemo iz restorana
<ivoks> i pored nas prodje 5-6 ljudi koji uredno na glas pricaju o obitelji, djeci, ovo ono
<ivoks> na hrvatskom
<ivoks> i to sve u gradu u kojem su kinezi valja 70% populacije
<ivoks> lijep je vancouver, al sta kad su reklame i znakovi na kineskom :/
<ivoks> 18% populacije su kinezi u vancouveru
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richmond,_British_Columbia - 50%
<Mmike> Vankufer
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd0TAO1n57Y&feature=youtu.be&t=25s <- ma cuj vozilo!
<datase> YouTube: amazing construction equipment, awesome heavy equipment, most powerful machine in the world - 0:14:10 - 981838 views - 1061 likes / 920 dislikes
<dodobas> odnosno ... 溫哥華
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> ako je vejrovati wikipedii :)
<ivoks> idem u teretanu
<Mmike> vileni_: ovi mikrotiki (wap/hap) ako imaju isti routeros level imaju iste ficure, rajt?
<vileni_> Mmike: da
<vileni_> koliko komplikacije oko toga
<vileni_> jedine razlike izmedju L4-L6 licenci su ti nebitne
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<Mmike> a koje razlike su mi bitne?
<vileni_> nema bitnih
<Mmike> <vileni_> jedine razlike izmedju L4-L6 licenci su ti nebitne
<Mmike> rekao si to kao da ces naglasiti koje su bitne razlike
<vileni_> aha
<vileni_> ne
<Mmike> kao, licenca razlike su nebitne, a bitno je - ?
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> bitno je da je sve isto
<vileni_> osim tih razlika :D
<Mmike> lol
<vileni_> a razlike su ti da mozes imati "samo" 200 ovpn tunela
<Mmike> vileni_: znaci uzmem ovo: http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/routerboard-wap-routeros-l4-p-799.html
<vileni_> i ostalih tunela
<Mmike> vileni_: i to ustekam u onaj HAP lite, i mogu imati virtualni AP s njih dva?
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> sto je tebi virtualni ap?
<Mmike> ne znam, ti si taj termin neki dan upotrjebio :)
<vileni_> recimo da imas jedan mikrotik
<Mmike> to je kao ssid koji postoji na oba APa pa kad korisnik ode iz podruma na tavan i dalje mu sve radi  :)
<vileni_> i ima samo 2.4ghz radio
<vileni_> ti na tom radiu imas AP
<vileni_> stavis ssid, security i ostalo
<vileni_> onda ti treba jos jedan za goste, napravis virtualni
<vileni_> i iskonfiguras sve ostalo posebno
<vileni_> ili isto
<vileni_> ili kako god zelis
<vileni_> onda ti treba jos jedan, pa napravis jos jedan
<vileni_> recimo ja sam na faksu imao na jednom wifi od faksa, eduroam, i jednu privremenu mrezu za neku konferenciju
<vileni_> prva i druga su imale radius, treca samo wpa2-psk
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> a ovo shareanje, to nemrem sam tak?
<vileni_> sheranje cega?
<Mmike> iako mislim da mi nece trebat dva
<Mmike> pa shareanje wifi mreze
<vileni_> ali tko shera s kim
<vileni_> mikrotik sa mikrotikom?
<vileni_> ako ih spajas sa zicom na svakom eth stavis vlanove, koje bridgeas na (v)AP
<vileni_> i imas svaki wifi u svojoj mrezi
<vileni_> stavis na isti kanal, moze probati njihov mesh sloziti, mozda dozivis zero-handover
<Mmike> kakve fakin vlanove?
<Mmike> zakaj su svi opsjednuti s vlanovima?
<Mmike> vileni_:  imam kucu
<Mmike> veliku
<Mmike> 3 kata, okucnica, ogromno
<rut> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Croatian/Be%C5%BEi%C4%87ni_repeater
<Mmike> i jedan AP mi ne pokrije sve
<rut> to ti zelis mike 
<Mmike> i onda moram imat 2
<Mmike> jedan na jednom cosku kuce, drugi na drugom
<Mmike> i zelim da imam jedan SSID na koji se korisnici spajaju
<Mmike> preko istog radijusa
<Mmike> znaci, korisnik opce ne kuzi da ima vise access pojintova
<Mmike> rut: ha, izgleda
<Mmike> rut: samo kaj bi ja da je zica izmedju APova 
<rut> jos lakse .. povezes ih i stavis oba na isti kanal a ni nemoras .. isti ssid  .. wpa isti .. a ti ces se se spajat na onog koji ima jaci signal :)
<Mmike> a dje dhcp i to? cu imat isti IP i to
<Mmike> ?
<rut> pa valjda ces iz vezat prema dsl modemu 
<rut> oni ni nemoraju biti u randu na kojem je dhcp na modemu .. wifi+lan su im onako u bridu .. jednog stavis recimo na 1.11 a drugog 1.12 .. a tko god se spoji 
<rut> dobit ce ip od modema .. ako sam te dobro skuzio 
<vileni_> Mmike: pa stavis da ti router ima dhcp?
<vileni_> meni doma jedan mikrotik ima sve, drugi samo bridgea AP u istu zicanu mrezu
<vileni_> to ti ni ne treba mikrotik, mozes sa bilokojim uredjajem
<Mmike> vileni_: ak 'bridgea' onda su to dvije mreze
<Mmike> a ja bih da je ista mreza sve
<rut> Mmike pa svi ovi uredaji tplink dlink asus bla bla ti imaju izbridane wifi+lan :) i imas 1 mrezu 
<Mmike> moj linksis doma tom nema
<Mmike> pa nisam naviko :D
<rut> ma kak nema ? koji linksys ?
<vileni_> Mmike: kako su dvije?
<vileni_> mislim da se negdje kompletno ne razumijemo samo nisam siguran gdje
<Mmike> moguce :)
<Mmike> ugl, nebitno
<Mmike> bitno da imam 2 APa
<Mmike> i jedan radijus
<rut> Mmike i tvoj linksys ima lan i wifi .. i oba su bridani samo ti to nevidis u gui-u :) ..
<Mmike> i jedan ssid
<vileni_> Mmike: sto je radijus u ovom slucaju?
<Mmike> vileni_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RADIUS
<vileni_> Mmike: ok
<vileni_> sto ti je ista mreza, da su svi u istom layer2?
<Mmike> vileni_: hocu da se korisnik moze nesmetano prebacivati po prostoru
<Mmike> tak nebitno kak je to implementirano
<vileni_> Mmike: nesmetano na nacin da ne pukne konekcija?
<Mmike> vileni_: pa, to bas nebu islo :) 
<Mmike> al 'ak moze, da 
<vileni_> Mmike: pa to je jedino sto ti moze komplicirati setup
<vileni_> inace je svejedno
<Mmike> nema veze kaj mi APovi imaju razlicite mac adrese?
<vileni_> spojis sve u isti layer2, router radi svoje, ap radi svoje, imas jedan dhcp, podesis gw i dns
<vileni_> nema veze
<vileni_> ako se isto zove
<vileni_> to i je "best practice"
<vileni_> i da imas neki overlap signala, tipa 10-20%
<vileni_> da su na istom kanalu
<Mmike> hn
<Mmike> cemo probamo
<Mmike> vec ovaj vikend
<Mmike> ide se na krk :)
<Mmike> tj, slijedeci
<vileni_> ja sam sljedeci u slavoniji 
<vileni_> tj cijeli tjedan
<davor> Poz
<davor> Jel zna netko za ducan elektronike oko strmca, bestovja? Treba mi konkretno pcb razvijac za foto postupak
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bmw 6 i nije bas jeftin auto
<vileni_> nije mi jasno zasto su napravili bmw6 gt ili kako vec
<vileni_> 4door verziju coupea koji je napravljen od 4door sedana
<ivoks> znam kaj mislis
<ivoks> ali meni su nekako bmw4 i audi a5 najzanimljiviji modeli
<vileni_> ivoks: ti gledas bas coupe?
<ivoks> cuope i 5 vrata
<vileni_> a5 mi nije jasan isto
<ivoks> dobro izgledaju i prakticni su
<ivoks> ima peta vrata
<vileni_> bio sam siguran da je to samo coupe
<vileni_> onda sam vidio 5door
<vileni_> ali opet on izgleda skladnije od bmw6 4door
<vileni_> lijep je A5 u svakom slucaju
<ivoks> da, ne znam
<ivoks> moram novi auto uzeti jer mi se ovaj vec raspada
<ivoks> bmw3 i audi a4 su manji od auta koji sad imam
<ivoks> a 5 i a7 su mi pak preveliki
<ivoks> er, a6
<vileni_> mislim da bi A6 trebao biti kolicinom prostora isti, dimenzijama vanjskim neznam
<vileni_> ali opet, sa karavana na bilosto drugo, falit ce ti prostor :)
<vileni_> tj mozda vise prakticnost
<ivoks> za sta ce mi falit prostor?
<ivoks> ono, solo sam
<ivoks> sta cu placati klimu za zadnju klupu koju ne koristim?
<ivoks> i sl
<ivoks> tak da si nekak mislim... zasto ne coupe
<SilverSpace> yah
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> nisam si vec dugo vidio trbusne misice
<ivoks> al eto ih :0
<vileni_> ivoks: ma razumijem sve to, ja bi najradije vozio nesto tipa swift sport za daily, ali kad recimo cura kaze da dodjem po nju i bickl, i kad bicikl samo gurnem u bunker
<vileni_> sad cemo kupovati auto opet i ne mogu zamisliti da kupujem nesto manje od ovoga
<ivoks> pa bicikl ne mozes staviti ni u a6, ni u a8
<vileni_> mozes u avant
<ivoks> mozes i u a5
<ivoks> a bolje izgleda :D
<vileni_> A6 avant bi ja uzeo, ali svakome svoje :)
<vileni_> nije da ti je to zadnji auto pa da moras na sve misliti
<ivoks> pa e
<ivoks> a5
<ivoks> coupe
<ivoks> pa onda, kad/ako dodju djeca, lako se proda i uzme nesto drugo
<vileni_> frend vozi dvoje djece u hyundai coupe, neznam koliko ce dugo jos moci :)
<vileni_> ali ima sonatu za kasnije
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: razjeb do capsanja je tu zbog generalne ideje pod windowsima da to treba ograničavati
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: negdje sam spomenuo da su originalne vrijedosti takve da capnu liniju koja ima 1Gbps na 30/30Mbps
<BotaniCar_> Da, nevjerojatno
<Mmike> picku, sta, petak, svi se sjatili
<BotaniCar_> kajpa ?
<SilverSpace> kaj nitko nema b-net?
<Mmike> imam ja
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> imam vipnet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel gledas tv preko resivera ili preko televizora
<Mmike> preko televizora :D
<Mmike> aha, mislis, dal' imam tv prek njih
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> kod stare
<SilverSpace> ah jel ima njihov resiver 
<SilverSpace> ovaj tupson kaj hoda po zgradi nema pojima kaj prodaje
<SilverSpace> uopce ne zna objasniti za tv programe
<Mmike> pa imas onaj njihov setopdrekbox, da
<Mmike> koji spojis scartom ili hdmijem na telku
<Mmike> i onda na tom njihovom dreku saltas programe
<Mmike> a taj drek je spojen u cisco router, koji je ujedno i wifi router
<Mmike> ja imam kabl bnet
<Mmike> tj, vipnet
<SilverSpace> da to je taj vip sad sve
<SilverSpace> taj njihov resiver me ne zanima
<Mmike> pa nemres drukcije :)
<Mmike> kak bi ti?
<SilverSpace> ja gledam sad na svom tv 
<Mmike> pa neg na cijem bi gledo?
<SilverSpace> i na druge bez ikakvog dodatnog resivera
<SilverSpace> kabel mi ide direktno u tv
<SilverSpace> bez rutera
<Mmike> hrvoje, peng
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping, to jest :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' vi testirate perconu na icem sto nije i386/amd64?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja ne kontam kaj ti hoces :
<Mmike> pa kaj ce ti dekodirat signal?
<SilverSpace> moj tv ima digitalni resiver u sebi 
<SilverSpace> morat cu ih nazvati i vidjeti kaj to oni nude
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, reciever spojis s antenom, i lovis ovo kaj spricaju zrakom, za bnet telku signal dobijas mrezom i setdrektopbox to onvertira u HDMI/SCART signal. Nije ti reciever u telki od pomoci za to.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i moj ima
<Mmike> svi imaju
<Mmike> al' to je DVB-T
<Mmike> a ovo kaj ti oni kroz kab salju je pitaj boga kaj
<Mmike> zato trebas njihov dekoderk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma jebes to 
<SilverSpace> koji ce mo kujac jos jedan dalinac 
<Mmike> pa upravo sam ti objasnio
<vileni_> dvb-c
<SilverSpace> pa rekoh 
<Mmike> ak osh gledat HBO, ima da ga imas
<Mmike> ak nesh, ok :)
<vileni_> i jos ako imas slot za karticu
<vileni_> mozes sve kroz tv
<SilverSpace> to su mutavi ko i ovi iz tcoma 
<Mmike> vileni_, jea :)
<vileni_> ne treba ti njihov uredjaj
<vileni_>  ali moras ih posebno to traziti
<Mmike> ak to je dvb-c
<vileni_> jer njihovi uredjaji dodju bez
<Mmike> ak nije kroz optiku nest
<Mmike> meni je kabl
<Mmike> al cujem da je kabl rijetkost
<Mmike> btw, stara ima relativno novu telku i nema dvb-c
<Mmike> tak da dvojim sa srebrni razmak to ima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: cini mi se da cu ja opet na krovi i svoju antenu staviti :)
<vileni_> ja imam tv samo kao veliki ekran, i onda uvijek panika kad punac dolazi u goste
<vileni_> jer nemam ni antenu ni nista
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, neces na antenu HBO uhvatit' :D
<SilverSpace> to uopce ne gledam 
<SilverSpace> reprize za reprivom :)
<BotaniCar_> onda ih odkantaj :D
<SilverSpace> vileni_: optika ide do rutera?
<SilverSpace> tj kud ide ta optika 
<SilverSpace> kroz kakav kabel
<vileni_> neznam ja za optiku
<vileni_> mislim da je dvb-c kroz koaksialni
<SilverSpace> jebga nikad se jos nisam susreo sa optikom :)
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to prodavanje magle 
<SilverSpace> odoh lagano spat :)
<SilverSpace> E: Nemoguće dobivanje zaključavana /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resurs je privremeno nedostupan)
<SilverSpace> glupi ubuntu
<SilverSpace> uopce nemam otvoren ni jedan istaler 
<SilverSpace> reboot uvijek pomaze :)
<SilverSpace> gori su od windoza po tom pitanju postali 
<vileni_> https://www.links.hr/hr/media-player-venztech-the-little-black-box-v5-cube-quadcore-cortex-a5-fhd-kodi-podrska-1gb-ddr3-mem-8gb-emmc-2xusb2-0-hdmi-lan-wifi-linux-363000081
<Mmike> koji sam konj
<Mmike> jebavam se s nekim polu rjesenjima
<Mmike> trebam ppc64 emulator, jel
<Mmike> i onda sad skuzim da ima qemu-system-ppc
<Mmike> i da ga imam instaliranog!
<Mmike> samo je trebalo rec da necu KVM nego da hocu QEMU
<BotaniCar_> lele
<SilverSpace> vileni_: linux gore :)
<SilverSpace> tele
<SilverSpace> eh to ima S805 proc
<SilverSpace> takvog kupis za 30$
<SilverSpace> N
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> 1463779946|I|58989|192.168.10.1|hr.ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/trusty/main/debian-installer/binary-ppc64el/Packages.gz
<Mmike> weeee
<Mmike> brijem da sam jedini koji je ikad pokupio nesto za ppc
<Mmike> bas da vidim
<Mmike> archive-access.log.1:203.133.169.225 - - [19/May/2016:18:03:48 +0200] "GET /ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-server/daily/vivid-server-ppc64el.iso.zsync HTTP/1.1" 200 1139569 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE or Firefox mutant;) Daum 4.1"
<Mmike> nj? :)
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> hr.ports opce ne pokazuje u .hr
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-21
<hrvojem> Mmike: sluzbeno ne 
<dodobas> be
<nicols> zijev!
<dodobas> e Mmike-ta ti ... jel mos kroz virt-manager radit s lsc, si probao ?
<dodobas> *lxc
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Mmike> hrvoje, da, ne radi... tj, treba fixirat da getpagesize() vrati 4K ili 8K, jer na ppc vrati 64K a onda to sjebe perconu posvuda
<Mmike> ne kuzim samo kak mysql radi bez beda
<Mmike> kod je skoro pa isti tam di umre
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam, davno, i bilo je kilavo - nisam opce siguran da je to podrzano danas
<Mmike> dodobas, koristi LXD za rad s LXCom
<frainfreeze> Offtopic; koriti li/odrzžava itko od vas CI/CD pipeline?
<frainfreeze> Povećao se team duplo pa bi trebalo odredene dijelove automatizirati. Volio bih savjete iz prve ruke.
<Mmike> Continious Integration?
<Mmike> frainfreeze, ja sam slagao repliku openstackovog CIja
<Mmike> tj, popravljao charmove koji to rade, pa kao nesh znam
<frainfreeze> Jenkins ?
<frainfreeze> Zapravo nvm, našao sam neke odlične resurse koji sve objašnjavaju. Hvala
<Mmike> frainfreeze, da, gerrit -> jenkins
<Mmike> frainfreeze, de shareaj te resurse! :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, potrgana percona, srusi se kad forsam pagesize od 64k
<Mmike> sad, ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> gledam mysql codebase, isti je k'o i za perconu, i tam ne pukne
<Mmike> doduse, moji C++ skilsi su basically nonexistant :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-22
<hrvojem> Mmike: prijavi bug na LP-u 
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 32%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 26 mins, 25 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 51°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> hrvoje, ima bug
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> da, nije to pravi bug
<Mmike> hrvojem, ok, otvorim bug later today
<obrut> jel se to meni cini ili su pozatvarali sve pizzerije u zg u zadnja dva tjedna ?
<obrut> ipak ne, evo jednoj broj nije ukinut :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-15
<under> nisam ovdje bio od 1997e
<SilverSpace> jutr
<tonil443> zz
<tonil443> dal netko zna kako da oporavim google account
<tonil443> preko broja moba
<tonil443> promjenili su policy
<tonil443> a radi baterije na mobu flashao sam sve
<tonil443> sad nemogu pristupiti whatsappu
<tonil443> par drugih appova te nemogu oporaviti account
<tonil443> ping itko? ima li google injiznjera na ircu
<tonil443> xD
<sillyslux> ping poima
<sillyslux> trajuj #google
<tonil443> si ćerto
<ivoks> nas mirovinski sustav je u banani
<jelly> LOL
<ivoks> prije 10 godina sam poceo uplacivati mirovinsko
<ivoks> i sad, 10 godina kasnije, sveukupno nisam uplatio ni pol danasnje neto place
<jelly> ivoks: dobar dan kapetane Očiti!
<ivoks> *mjesecne*
<ivoks> doduse, mozda je to jer sam obrtnik
<jelly> aha, a to što ti je trenutna mjesečna plaća 10x veća od prošlomjesečne se ne računa :-)
<ivoks> ma nije zbog toga
<ivoks> ja uvijek uplacujem isto
<ivoks> bez obzira na placu
<ivoks> doprinosi za obrtnike se racunaju prema prosjecnom dohotku obrtnika
<ivoks> u cijeloj zemlji
<ivoks> pa je onda prosjecna placa obrtnika manja od prosjecne place u hr
<ivoks> tak da penziju od drzave necu imati nikakvu
<ivoks> neka neka... za buducnost se brine privatno poduzece
<jelly> kolega čija žena ima obrt veli da to ne stoj
<jelly> > 
<jelly> <ivoks> doprinosi za obrtnike se racunaju prema prosjecnom dohotku obrtnika
<jelly> nego da se računa prema tvom prometu
<ivoks> ne? pa ne znam, mozda bi onda to trebao reci drzavi
<ivoks> koja meni uredno salje rjesenje
<ivoks> jelly: ne, to nije tocno
<ivoks> postoje obrtnici dohodasi i obrtnici dobitasi
<ivoks> dobitasi placaju prema placi
<ivoks> dohodasi placaju prema rjesenju koje posalje drzava a koje uvijek trpa neto placu oko 5000kn
<jelly> ak ti nisi dobitaš ne znam ko je!
<ivoks> http://www.obrtnici-zagreb.hr/novosti/iznos-doprinosa-za-osobno-osiguranje-obrtnika-u-2016-godini
<tonil443> sillyslux: dali znas mozda jel smartswitch sprema podatke o account u bekup
<jelly> ivoks: možda bi se trebao prebaciti na drugi model
<tonil443> imam dva bekupa 
<sillyslux> neznam sta je smartswitch
<tonil443> ali niti jedan ne pomaze pri oporavku accounta
<tonil443> backup software za samsung
<sillyslux> nemam smartfon
<tonil443> ugh ranit cu se
<sillyslux> imam neki... brikani
<ivoks> jelly: ne, zasto?
<ivoks> jelly: pa nisam lud da stedim kod drzave
<ivoks> jelly: ja ni ne zelim da se drzava brine za moju mirovinu
<ivoks> ionako ce ukinuti 2. stup i to si sve uzeti
<ivoks> ja fino ulazem svoju mirovinu
<ivoks> to je manja kocka od sigurne kradje od strane cinovnika
<ivoks> ja jos gledam da jos manje uplacujem
<jelly> ivoks: da
<tonil443> jelly: pomozi xD
 * tonil443 je izgriza nokte
<jelly> europo pomozi, ne budite suci
 * jelly kriva osoba za mobitel/android probleme
<sillyslux> jelly kriv za mobitel/android probleme
<sillyslux> ?
<sillyslux> ah sistem a: 92% /; 93% /srv/storage sistem b: 92% /
<sillyslux> ayme
<ivoks> narucio sam si novi desktop
<ivoks> by far najskuplje racunalo koje sam kupio
<ivoks> skuplje i od servera raznih
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-t5810-workstation/pd sa 128GB RAMa
<ivoks> + http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-M2000
<ivoks> + 3 x http://www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-u2415/pd
<sillyslux> vau
<jelly> sva sreća da još proizvode 16:10
<ivoks> zato sam ga i uzeo
<ivoks> lik mi veli 'nemamo na lageru ali imamo ovaj jos bolji, a jeftiniji (16:9)'
<ivoks> necu, daj mi ono kaj sam trazio
<jelly> obicno znaju imati U2412M ista reza ali ima slabije boje afair
<ivoks> ne, ovo je vilo nesto 2K
<ivoks> a uzeo sam ih tri
<sillyslux> 2560x1440 je ist ok
<ivoks> pa cu jednoga okrenuti vertikalno
<sillyslux> 27"
<ivoks> ne treba mi nis vise od 1920
<ivoks> samo problemi s tim za sad
<jelly> sillyslux: 2560x1600 je bolje :-)
<sillyslux> of course
<jelly> 16:9 mi ide na jetra
<sillyslux> ali i jos teze naci
<sillyslux> mene nesmeta 16:9 koliko vertikala <1280
<sillyslux> -80
<sillyslux> a ovo 1920x1080 smece kad okrenes 90° sirina je :/
<ivoks> ja sam imao 1920x1080 i bio sam zadovoljan
<ivoks> ali ovo je bolje :)
<jelly> sillyslux: zato imas 2, ili 3 ko neki
<ivoks> i ima tanke rubove
<jelly> sebi 3, a radnicima dosta i 1...
<sillyslux> pa ja imam onu kombinaciju 1080x1920 1920x1200 1600x768
<sillyslux> ovo malo za konzolu na 8"
<sillyslux> ujednom i tipkovnica+trackpoint
<jelly> nikud bez klitača
<sillyslux> ivoks imas i ergotrona?
 * sillyslux malo reklamise
<sillyslux> velika preporuka
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> gledam si ove kineske X62 "thinkpade" i bas su mi fora
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/lcdfans https://goo.gl/forms/AWALw9tRKkcXjnHf2
<sillyslux> Also fan is changed to fan from X200/X200s mod and it is much less quiet than original fan.
<sillyslux> sgtm
<sillyslux> BREAKING: Symantec, Kaspersky looking into technical clues that suggest North Korea-linked Lazarus Group may be behind global cyber attack
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-16
<ivoks> smijesno
<ivoks> iCloud korisnik podijeli sa mnom fotogragije na iCloudu
<ivoks> i u 2017. Apple ne dozvoljava pristup tim fotografijama onima koji ne koriste Apple uredjaje
<SilverSpace> https://is.gd/vtLkty
<ivoks> stigao stroj
<ivoks> idem po njegfa
<jelly> nego... ima li tko DDR (1), DDR400 ECC DIMM-ova :-)
<obrut> jelly: mozda ja, al trebace mi dan-dva da to pronadjem :)
<obrut> zasad sam naso 3 plocice, ECC, PC 100, 256 MB :)
<obrut> imam u ovoj kutiji i nekog EDO rama :)
<jelly> obrut: ihaj!
<jelly> SDRAM, EDO RAM :-)
<jelly> tastes like... chicken? http://imgur.com/gallery/I3mfu
<ivoks> zvjerka spojena
<ivoks> pocinje instalacija :)
<ivoks> moram si ssd nabaviti od 2TB
<ivoks> umjesto ovog rotirajuceg diska
<ivoks> problem #1 - kako instalirati bez nvidia drivera
<jelly> uh... expert install, text mode?
<ivoks> exprt mode postoji samo na serveru
<jelly> kaj to znaci, da se desktop task nemre odabrati?
<ivoks> sad cemo probati
<ivoks> OEM nacin :)
<ivoks> win10 unisten
<obrut> jelly: svidja mi se fotka s nasa majicom :)
<budz0r> ivoks: koji stroj?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-17
<SweetMuffin> Jutro 
<SweetMuffin> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/s960x960/18527439_1249010078544511_8235841769169928358_o.jpg?oh=7c65e17d72b06f2ef8c4d9980e01c53f&oe=59BABE45 # perfect date :) 
<jelly> iso8601 or DEATH
<jelly> xkcd://1179
<SweetMuffin> :)
<obrut> ja svuda pisem u iso formatu, i tamo gdje vjerojatno ne bi trebalo :)
<SweetMuffin> http://gizmodo.com/developers-of-the-mp3-have-officially-killed-it-1795205540 # istekla patentna prava na mp3
<jelly> ne kuzim kaj ovi vele "have killed it", pa tek sad se moze koristiti za apsolutno bilo sto bilo gdje
<SweetMuffin> Ma, naslov je .. novinarski, zato sam i komentirao clanak, ja interpretiram vijest jednako kao i ti
<SweetMuffin> Ovo znaci da se codeci sele u redovan repo i da cu ih imati odma cim instaliram novog debianceka ? 
<jelly> imas ih od debiana 6-7
<SweetMuffin> Bonze dragi, kak sam neupucen, fala
<jelly> i lame je zapakiran vec dulje vrijeme
<SweetMuffin> Zadnji put kad sam rippao mp3, proces je trajao duze nego da sam CD koji je bio u pitanju - slusao :) 
<ivoks> ja sam nedavno ripao
<ivoks> i ostao sam u soku
<SweetMuffin> Ja sam presao na .flac
<SweetMuffin> kaj, zripal je za 4 i po sekunde ? 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jelly: jednostavno je
<ivoks> glazbena industrija zeli da mp3 umre
<jelly> ak se ne ripa sa cdparanojom i starim plextorom, nije to to
<ivoks> i zeli aac umjesto njega
<ivoks> mp3 nema podrsku za drm
<ivoks> aac je izgradjen oko drma
<jelly> ivoks: pa da, al gizmodo je gadget blog a ne MPAA glasilo
<ivoks> i sad ces slusati kako je aac bolji od mp3 i sl.
<ivoks> jelly: kaj oni znaju kaj pisu, sve je to utjecaj
<SweetMuffin> "aac je izgradjen oko drma" << ovo
<ivoks> 1/win 27
<jelly> iskon.speedtest.net dodali server
<SweetMuffin> Pokrenem mjerenje i cudim se brojevima, a onda se sjetim da sam stavio bendvit kvote tu u uredu :) 
<jelly> kod mene isto
<jelly> neće više od 500Mbps :-)
<jelly> izgleda još nije vidljiv u odabiru servera kad se klikne na ikonicu
<SweetMuffin> Imas za red i pol velicine brze internete :) 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBHNFgEW6s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sisters Of Mercy - Gimme Shelter :: Duration: 06:11 :: Views: 250,046 uploaded by xymoxwave :: 1,499 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jedino iz datacentra mi dodje do 10Gbps
<SweetMuffin> Cekaj, pa kakvu ti to mreznu karticu imas u piceku s kojim mjeris ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ja 10Gbps nemrem dobiti ni u LAN-u :D
<jelly> pa ne mjerim s picekom, mjerim iz jednog datacentra i virtualke na server u drugom datacentru i virtualki ;-)
<jelly> sa picekom dobim 500Mbps jer je networking opleo limit
<SweetMuffin> Taktreba :) 
<jelly> sto je jos dobro, kolege koji imaju telefon imaju 100Mbps
<SweetMuffin> Hahahahaha
<SweetMuffin> Stra' me pitati za poveznicu telefon<>sporiji net :) 
<jelly> switch <-> telefon <-> pc
<SweetMuffin> Tak sam i mislil ... 
<ivoks>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<ivoks> Mem:         128863        9596      117590          97        1676      118093
<ivoks> Swap:          2047           0        2047
<ivoks> \o/
<BotaniCar> ja bas gledam jedan server koji je usao u 4-tu gigu swapa :) 
<jelly> ja upravo skuzio da na jednom bitnom serveru swap uopce ne radi i nikad nije radio, zaboravio napravit mkswap nakon P2V migracije
<jelly> tako da... Linux moze raditi i bez swapa :-)
<ivoks> (swap ovdje je file)
<jelly> LV je mrvu ljepse nego file
<BotaniCar> jelly: s/jako bitnom serveru/serveu za koji sam mislio da je jako bitan/ ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jedan od rijetkih gdje korisnici brzo primijete da ne radi
<jelly> barem ako citaju mejl ;-)
<jelly> a takvih ima 50/sekundi
<BotaniCar> Kao netko tko radi i u helpdesku, tvrdim da nitko ne cita mailove, bar ne one vazne :) 
<vileni_> ivoks: na sta vec trosis 10G rama, upalio si chrome/firefox? :)
<jelly> kad vidim da u 1U server sad stane 3TB, a da imam najvise 386G zapravo instalirano, tih 128G se ne doima tako impresivno...
<jelly> 384G* instalirano
<MmikeM> AJ EM SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJLING
<ivoks> jelly: al ovo je desktop
<ivoks> vileni_: da, tri chrome profila, po jedna za svaku firmu
<ivoks> i hrpa tabova
<ivoks> u svakom
<jelly> ivoks: koji je 4x veci od servera! :-)
<ivoks> jelly: nije
<ivoks> tisi je
<ivoks> stane ispod stola
<ivoks> i ima nvidia quadro sa 4 display porta
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> i svaki monitor se onda dalje moze klonirati
<ivoks> preko svog display porta
<jelly> bolje nego moja sa 1 hdmi, 1 dvi-d, 1 vga
<jelly> ali onda moras imat dp monitor
<ivoks> imam ih tri
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/a/init.hr/file/d/0B-LLf90YiO4RSjNHeHVPMXhNTEk/view?usp=sharing
<ivoks> to je to... tri monitora, daskyeboard, mis i kljucevi od audija
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> haha cita sam "audio kljuce"
<sillyslux> soundkeys
<jelly> ivoks: a pedale i volan?
<ivoks> ne igram se
<jelly> steta graficke!
<ivoks> ne igram se sa pdalama i volanom
<ivoks> imam joystick ;)
<jelly> joystickom nek se igra bolja polovica
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-18
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Qhyj95U phew
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/XvUA7 razmisljam da ipak odem na operaciju zuci
<sillyslux> e to za vertikalu http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/acer-z35p-35-incni-predator-qhd-rezolucije/160362.aspx
<sillyslux> 1440x3440
<sillyslux> nece ni tribat skale jer je zakrivljen
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/fztalks/status/864852163230609408
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-19
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/KSBjFwL nije za vegetarijance
<Mmike> * koza|away is now known as koza
<vileni> Mmike: jesi jso u cileu
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> jucer doso
<Mmike> vileni, mozemo na rebarca u R&B, recimo : D
<vileni> Mmike: moze za veceru jedino :P
<vileni> bio jucer u brutal burger bar
<vileni> posto sam bio na feru cijeli dan
<Mmike> nisam siguran di sam za veceru
<Mmike> i, kaki ti je bio?
<Mmike> ja bio prije puta u sabmarinu i tak su bezveze bili bugeri, nesh su opako sjebali taj dan
<Mmike> e, al' u cileu jeo neke njihove cileanske sendvice
<Mmike> brate mili koje su to divote
<Mmike> uz to u tim sendvicarnicama sluze 'curro' - sirovo mljeveno meso smijesano s malo luka crvenog svjezeg i korijandera
<Mmike> kad izvadis korijander (nikak mi ne pase tak okus) to je nest prejebeno
<Mmike> k'o tatarski samo sto nije tako sitno mljeveno i nema jaja/papra/hrpe/zacina/i/svega/drugog
<vileni> bio je ogroman
<vileni> uzeo najveci dupli
<vileni> ali submarine mi i dalje najbolji
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> https://www.chipoteka.hr/kategorija/2903/organizatori-kabela
<ivoks> jesam li ja lud ili kaj?
<Mmike> vileni, ma nema dvojbe da je submarine bolji od brutala
<Mmike> al brutal je, za paru koju platis, fakat dobar burger
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, nema kategorija :)
<vileni> Mmike: rebarca kazes? https://imgur.com/KSBjFwL
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> vileni, tak cileanci rade rostilj, zapale vatru, rascetvore janje i onda ga tak peku
<Mmike> i opce nije lose!
<vileni> naravno da nije :)
<Mmike> rostilj je umjetnost, a dobar umjetnik je dobar umjetnik :)
<Mmike> bez obzira jel pece na vatri, zaru, dal' objesi, nabije na stangu...
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> appstore mi javlja promjenu valute
<vileni> nisam imao iphone jedno 8 godina
<Mmike> vileni, ja ga imam jedno mjesec dana
<Mmike> i pun mi ga je kufer ;)
<Mmike> ono kaj valja je tastatura, jedno 1001 put bolja nego bilo kaj na androidu
<Mmike> i kamera je vrhunska, fotke su preodlicne
<Mmike> jedino kaj ak puno fotkas ode baterija za pol dana :D
<Mmike> e i onaj main screen animacije su tak glatke, milina
<Mmike> sve ostalo je kenj-ser, nist posebno, masa toga totalno neintuitivno, ruzno, kljakavo
<Mmike> tak da mislim da cu se vratiti nazad na android
<vileni> da, tipkovnica je jos od iphone 3g bila neusporedivo bolja
<vileni> nisam jos cuo da fotkanje toliko trosi bateriju
<Mmike> vileni, trosi za popizdit, a video trosi jos vise
<Mmike> vileni, koji iphone imas sad, i zasto?
<Mmike> ovoj 6ici (6plus) baterija sama po sebi traje jedva dan
<Mmike> mozda sam ja samo razmazen s xperijom
<Mmike> s cim da napravim sparse file neki veliki
<Mmike> cak ne mora nit sparse file bit
<Mmike> sam da ne moram dd koristiti
<vileni> Mmike: nemam, kazem da ga nisam imao 8 godina, sad moram nesto uzeti ap mi je opcija iphone6
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nemoj ; )
<vileni> a vjerojatno necu
<vileni> htio sam 6p
<vileni> pa su skupi
<vileni> i navodno imaju problema nakon odredjenog vremena
<vileni> oneplus3 je opcija jos uvijek
<Mmike> dvojica kolege imaju onepluseve
<Mmike> ovom jednom nakon cca godinu dana baterija traje oko 4-5 sati
<Mmike> i gps ne radi vise
<Mmike> i veli da ga je slao na servis jer je front kamera prestala radit
<Mmike> a drugi isto veli da nije bas super zadovoljan
<Mmike> ja sam bas gledao kaj bi
<Mmike> i izgleda da cu se vratiti xperiji
<vileni> ja cu vjerojatno 5x, iako sam htio veci ekran
<Mmike> kaj je 5x?
<jelly> nexus
<vileni> u principu me ne zanima nista sto nije nexus
<vileni> iako bi mozda ovo proslo 
<vileni> https://www.links.hr/hr/smartphone-general-mobile-5-plus-5-5-fhd-2-5d-octacore-snapdragon-617-3gb-ram-32gb-flash-microsd-2x-kamera-4g-lte-dual-sim-usb-c-android-7-0-rose-gold-045500004
<jelly> mene vise ne zanima nista sto nema ispod 3 godine OS i security support
<jelly> ostaje samo apple i google :-|
<obrut> mene vise ne zanima nista
<Mmike> jelly, i sony, bar za sad :)
<jelly> jel?
<jelly> Mmike: oces rec da xperia iz 2014 jos prima update i ima zadnji AOSP security patch level?
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam z3 compact, ta je releasana u 9/2014 i ima zadnji sikjuriti drekec, da
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim
<Mmike> 29C
<Mmike> fino je toplo
<Mmike> jelly, mozda ipak ne :/
<Mmike> jelly, pise da je 'verzija sigurnosne zakrpe za android 1.5.2016' :/
<jelly> da, to je kita
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jelly, di mogu vidjet koji je zadnji update bio za 6.0.1, znas li?
<Mmike> jer, zenin mob pokazuje feb2017
<Mmike> a isto ima 6.0.1
<vileni> 7 or bust
<Mmike> brije da ce 7ica bit prespora
<Mmike> a i neda mi se drkat s custom romovima
<vileni> zato uzmes google mob :P
<vileni> sljedeci android ce navodno imati mode rada i za low power uredjaje
<Mmike> mlje
<vileni> https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/18/android-go-could-help-make-android-o-a-runaway-success/
<Mmike> ja bi 4.5" mobitel max
<Mmike> sve drugo mi je preveliko
<jelly> twss?
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> anyhow :)
<Mmike> preveliko je
<Mmike> ovaj iphone6plus je k'o lopata
<Mmike> zgodno dodje za gledati filmove iz kreveta and that's about it ;)
<vileni> to je trenutacno najgori zahtjev ako hoces normalni mob :)
<vileni> super je ako hoces mob 500-700kn vrijednosti i nemas nikakvih zahtjeva za performansama
<Mmike> pa nemam zahtijeva za performansama
<Mmike> android ima zahtjeva za performansama ;)
<Mmike> vileni, ovo: https://neutrinomobile.hr/general-mobile-gm5-dual-lte-space-gray.html ?
<Mmike> 5"
<Mmike> ajd, to bi nekako progutao jos
<vileni> Mmike: pa pejstao sam isti gore?
<vileni> iz linksa
<vileni> a ne
<vileni> onaj je 5.5
<vileni> da, ovo je mozda najbolji budget android
<vileni> uz motoG
<Mmike> tezi je 20ak grama 
<Mmike> od xperije
<vileni> bar je android7 :)
<jelly> Subject: ☠ Free Pirate Duck + Improve Any SQL Server Audit!
<Mmike> zena ima android6
<Mmike> dodje mi da kupis s5mini :D
<vileni> fujto
<Mmike> android6 sa zakrpama iz veljace
<Mmike> ok je mob, fakat je
<Mmike> malo kamera jebe kad nema svjetla :D
<Mmike> (citaj: puno je spora)
<vileni> vlasta je bila presretna da ga se rijesi
<ivoks> If so, upgrade now to a free Amazon Business account and benefit from pay by invoice, free premium shipping, VAT exclusive price display, and the ability to reflect internal approval workflows.
<ivoks> ole
<jelly> premium shipping čega, fizičke robe?
<ivoks> nego cega
<ivoks> Mmike: https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Moto-G5-Smartphone-Android/dp/B06XC6K39Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1495206270&sr=8-2&keywords=motorola+moto+g5
<ivoks> mislim da ce mi nes tak biti sljedeci telefon
<ivoks> ovaj htc 10 nije star ni godinu, a cijelog sam ga izubijao
<ivoks> a moto g, prva generacija, jos uvijek radi
<ivoks> 4 godine star telefon
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/05/volvo-says-no-more-diesel-engines-the-future-is-electric/
<ivoks> kupio sam auto s unutarnjim izgaranjem u zadnji cas
<ivoks> Mazda’s diesel cars had average NOx emissions of 0.293g/km in the real world, between 1.6 and 3.6 times the NEDC test levels. One Euro 6 model, the Mazda 6 2.2L 5DR, produced three times the official NOx emissions.
<ivoks> Mercedes-Benz’s diesel cars produced an average of 0.406g/km of NOx on the road, at least 2.2 times more than the official Euro 5 level and five times higher than the Euro 6 level. 
<Mmike> nox opce nije problem za dizl, bed je cadza koja izzlazi van
<Mmike> mislim, problem je i nox, al' nit blizu tak velik
<Mmike> dizle treba zabranit, skroz
<ivoks> nema cadje na euro6
<ivoks> a mislim ni na euro5
<Mmike> ae
<ivoks> DPF to spaljuje... zato novi dizeli malo smrde
<Mmike> spaljuje, al' lose
<Mmike> zato se nit ne kontrolira
<Mmike> plus, kako cesto si mijenjao taj filter na mondeu?
<ivoks> nisam to ni imao na mondeu
<Mmike> mislim da jesi, svako dizlo nakon 1990te to ima
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> DPF je nova stvar
<vileni> ja nemam dpf
<ivoks> ja to imam na audiju
<vileni> imam egr sugavi
<ivoks> ugasis auto, a on pali
<Mmike> ugl, to sve zabranit treba
<Mmike> ta cadja radi stetu svemu oko sebe
<Mmike> nox je kurac goli prema tome
<ivoks> novi auti to spaljuju
<ivoks> na 600C
<Mmike> 16GB se cini malo
<Mmike> ovisi koliko motorola sranja nakelji gore
<Mmike> sony fakat malo sranja stavi a od 16GB 6GB mi uzmu njihove pizdarije
<ivoks> ima i vecih
<Mmike> i 3GB rama se isto cini malo, za android7
<Mmike> ima 32G/3G, da
<ivoks> motoG dodje s androidom
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> aj ivoks kupi ti, pa da vidim
<ivoks> stock androidom
<Mmike> ivoks, jel? nema sranja?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> pa to je bar 33% ZA kupit taj mobitel
<Mmike> i laksi je od ovog kaj je vileni predlozio
<ivoks> sestra ga ima
<ivoks> i buraz
<Mmike> lagan mob k'o xperiju necu nigdje nac, cak je i sony usrao sa z5 compact i x compact
<ivoks> nije neka kamera, ali je dobar telefon
<Mmike> za fotke hrane stavljat na instagram bit ce dobra
<Mmike> za dobre fotke treba dobar objektiv takitak
<ivoks> nvidia-settings i dalje piskara xorg.conf
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mora, jbg
<Mmike> tj, ne mora, al kad rebootas nemas postavke
<ivoks> ne mora
<ivoks> moze popraviti driver
<Mmike> a di ce zapisat konfu?
<ivoks> monitors.yaml
<Mmike> ne znam kaj je to 
<ivoks> upravo ga izmislio
<Mmike> ja na laptopu ovom putnom nemam nist u xorg.conf
<Mmike> al' na ovom za filmjkove doma moram imat zato kaj necu sliku na laptopu nego samo na DVIju
<Mmike> i imam staru telku koja HDMIovoono smece, pa moram reci koju frekvu hocu i sve, da imam dobru sliku
<ivoks> $ steam
<ivoks> Running Steam on ubuntu 17.04 64-bit
<ivoks> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<ivoks> kaj sad
<Mmike> mislim da sam jedini u timu svom koji jos ima trusty :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se igras?
<Mmike> netko se zeni danas, cijeli kvart trubi
<ivoks> isss, treba mu tri dana
<ivoks> moram isprobati karticu
<ivoks> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206GL [Quadro M2000] (rev a1)
<sillyslux> http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=20170142501.PGNR.
<obrut> jel iso tko u Saudijsku Arabiju ?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-20
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur!
<Vlado9A> ;)
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuXdhow3uqQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Foux Du FaFa :: Duration: 02:57 :: Views: 2,703,721 uploaded by TheGreekJr :: 11,354 likes :: 258 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> s naglaskom na 'fafa'
<sillyslux> vau https://it.slashdot.org/story/17/05/20/0533231/stealing-windows-credentials-using-google-chrome?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-21
<Vlado9A> U radijskim komunikacijama ovo kad nitko niš ne priča se zove 'radio tišina' :)
<Vlado9A> ljudi kao da su na godišnjem :D
<sillyslux> radio silence pleez
<Vlado9A> lol
<obrut> irc silence :P
<Vlado9A> e da :)
<sillyslux> SILENCE!
<sillyslux> ljuudi spavaju
 * Vlado9A is listening to Heart - Alone ::: http://ns508363.ip-198-100-145.net:8000/onlyrockradio.mp3
<sillyslux> sta je to rokseta?
<Vlado9A> nemam pojma :)
<sillyslux> nenenene
<Vlado9A> jedna od najboljih only rock internetskih radijskih postaja ever :)
<Vlado9A> ako ne i najbolja :D
<jelly> roxette!
<sillyslux> pa onda radije rem
<sillyslux> it's the end of the world as we know it
<Vlado9A> e nije ... vidjeti ćeš da će i nakon današnjih izbora sve biti isto :D
<jelly> nakon danasnjih izbora... ide drugi krug
<Vlado9A> kud' ide? :D
<sillyslux> drugi krug?
<sillyslux> ono nikad nije dosta toga :(
<jelly> za dva tjedna
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-14
<ivoks> uhm...
<ivoks> multidisplay na gnometu mi nije bas jasan
<ivoks> imam multidisplay samo na jednom ekranu
<ivoks> ostali stoje fiksni
<ivoks> u usporedbi s unityem sam izgubio 4 virtualna desktopa
<ivoks> http://gregcor.com/2011/05/07/fix-dual-monitors-in-gnome-3-aka-my-workspaces-are-broken/
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> https://gist.github.com/rgo/2025990
<ivoks> ok, gnome-tweaks to moze rijesiti
<jelly> kolega nasao mongo u nekom CI produktu i sad pita zasto je to bolje i zasto se ne koristi neki sql
<jelly> poslao sam ga da gugla "mongo is web scale" 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> trebao si ga poslati na youtube
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> http://tvprofil.net/show/2553399/fifth-estate
<sillyslux> Until the flaws described in the paper are more widely understood and fixed, users should arrange for the use of alternative end-to-end secure channels, such as Signal...
<sillyslux> https://www.eff.org/de/deeplinks/2018/05/attention-pgp-users-new-vulnerabilities-require-you-take-action-now
<sillyslux> For safer communications on desktop systems, please consider the use of a safer end-point client like PGP or GnuPG instead.
<sillyslux> https://ivan.barreraoro.com.ar/signal-desktop-html-tag-injection/advisory/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-15
<jelly> i tak, teta u Linksu sinoć veli da nešto moram kupiti preko weba, i da kliknem na chat za sve informacije, jutros otvorim links.hr i uopće ne radi.  Slučajnost?  :-)
<jelly> https://www.links.hr/errorpage.htm?aspxerrorpath=/
<ivoks> slazem nesto i zanima me vase misljenje
<ivoks> koliko vas bi doslo na interview za posao, kada bi znalo da bi na interviewu bilo vise kandidata u isto vrijeme?
<ivoks> npr, 5-7 kandidata u isto vrijeme i 2 ispitivaca
<ivoks> i koliko bi vam bila vazna anonimnost u tom procesu?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: budz0r chaky hrvoje jelly kenny08 mirka Mmike obrut sillyslux vrodic[m] vileni ^
<ivoks> (u tome trenutku ste vec prosli prvu i drugu fazu interviewa, ovo je treca i zadnja je 1-1 sa hiring managerom)
<vileni> ivoks: znaci u istoj prostoriji u isto vrijeme ?
<ivoks> da
<vileni> pa zanimljivo u svakom slucaju
<vileni> koji je zapravo cilj te metode?
<ivoks> vidjeti kako ljudi rade u timu
<ivoks> znaci, to je nakon inicijalnog 'tehnickog interviewa'
<ivoks> i prije zadnjeg, 1-1 sa hiring managerom
<vileni> jedan od ispitivaca je psiholog? :)
<ivoks> ne, svi 'ispitivaci' bi bili ljudi koji rade na toj poziciji vec
<vileni> mislim, imas svojevrsni battle royale u tom slucaju, jedan samo dobiva posao
<ivoks> znaci, buduci kolege
<ivoks> ne, ne postoji ogranicenje
<vileni> hmm
<ivoks> svi mogu dobiti posao
<vileni> onda ok
<vileni> to zapravo sve mijenja
<vileni> ako svi mogu dobiti posao
<vileni> ne mogu se sjetiti nicega zabrinjavajuceg u tom slucaju
<mirka> ivoks, to čak ide na ruku kandidatima jer znaju kakva im je konkurencija i na kraju krajeva zašto je netko dobio posao, a netko ne. Sve je transparentno.
<ivoks> americki kolege su imale probleme sa anonimnoscu
<ivoks> hrvati imaju probleme sa poslodavcem i netransparentnim odlukama
<ivoks> kod nas je strah da ce te poslodavac zakinuti
<ivoks> kod njih je strah da ce se mozda i kolega iz iste firmi javiti, pa ce oboje znati da zele otici iz trenutne firme
<vileni> pa ovo zadnje bi vidio kao problem da samo jedan moze dobiti posao
<jelly> ivoks: da li znamo da se radi o vise pozicija i nema direktnog natjecanja?
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> ali naravno da ima direktnog natjecanja; ako samo sutis neces dobiti posao :)
<ivoks> ako drugi odradjuju, a ti cekas, nisi bas neki kandidat, jel
<jelly> i da li znamo koliko je tko trazio placu :-)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> o tome se razgovara kada je sve gotovo
<jelly> tko je rekao: "Čovjek je onoliko pedantan koliko su mu kolone u /etc/fstab poravnane"
<jelly> ivoks: zadnji intervju je "kad je sve gotovo"
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> zanima me jos... kakva je percepcija canonicala kao poslodavca?
<ivoks> sto vi mislite o canonicalu i zasto se ne javljate za posao tamo?
<jelly> pojma, jel imaju oglase na moj-posao.net i posao.hr?
<ivoks> nemaju
<jelly> zasto u oglasu za "JAAS - Software Engineer" nigdje ne pise kaj je JAAS?
<jelly> Java Authentication and Authorization Service
<jelly> Journal of Analytical Atomic Spectrometry
<jelly> juju je tek na drugoj stranici google rezultata
<ivoks> da, to je u skladu s mojim primjedbama
<jelly> da ne znam od vas dvojice kaj je juju ne bi imao pojma o cem se radi
<jelly> also: jel canonical treba windows ljude ponekad?  Pitam... za prijatelja
<ivoks> ne windows sysadmin
<ivoks> ali ako je developer, zasto ne
<jelly> nije developer... još
<jelly> > Ability to be productive in a globally distributed team through self-discipline and self-motivation # uh
<jelly> self-discipline failam sam tak
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecFhwgfRoIE 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Jean Michel Jarre -- OXYGENE [vinyl] :: Duration: 12:14 :: Views: 1,777 uploaded by MrVinylObsessive :: 133 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> umjesto toshibe kupih el cheapo _grčku_ klimu "Inventor" sa 5 godina garancije, baš me zanima kak će radit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-16
<ivoks> ti mater kako je ovaj gnome los
<ivoks> sve zahtijeva dva put vise klikova
<ivoks> umri gnome3 i tkogod te zamislio
<ivoks> nije ni cudo da linux nije uspio kao desktop
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj te muci?
<ivoks> kaj ne
<ivoks> sve se mora klikat u 3pm
<hbogner> gnome sam zadnji put koristio na ubuntu nešto.nešto prije unity-a
<hbogner> od onda xfce
<hrvoje> xfce je super ... tj još uvijek nisu počeli imitirati gnome3 :D
<obrut> ja sam na MATE-u... bio sam na xfce-u dosta vremena (koristim ga jos na nekim kantama), ali meni nekak, kroz godine je tako ispalo, najvise pase gnome2 sucelje :)
<obrut> iako, ja u praviu imam tih par aplikacija pokretnuto non stop, switcham preko tastature pa mi je u teoriji mozda i svejedno koji je DE/wm
<hrvoje> nije ni MATE loš, to je uz Xfce OK alternativa ... i onaj i3 je zanimljiv iako se nisam uspio naviknuti
<ivoks> obrut: probaj gnome3
<ivoks> vidi kako su sjebali windows switchanje
<obrut> ne sjecam se uopce jesam li trojku ikad probao
<ivoks> uglavnom, trebati ce jos puno truda uloziti u pluginove da taj gnome3 bude ok
<ivoks> i onda ce opet dusebriznici reci 'canonical ima NIH sindrom'
<ivoks> al ovo je fakat sadizam
<ivoks> 5 klikova da bi spojio headset sa strojem preko bluetootha
<ivoks> pri tom moras otvoriti dva prozora
<ivoks> i onda jos dva klika da zatvoris te prozore
<ivoks> na unityu je to dva klika
<ivoks> win+1 na unity me prebaci na terminal
<ivoks> na gnome3 me prebaci na izbornik na kojem moram misem odabrati koji terminal hocu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-17
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY93dRoG6-Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Djeco Ivica se zovem :: Duration: 00:14 :: Views: 67,894 uploaded by ToninhoHR :: 203 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> kog nacrtam bice ziv ?
<jelly> te ga slike vode, vode
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-20
<jelly> apsolutno nista na tv o prikupljanju potpisa za referendum za promjenu izbornog zakona
<boris_> ni otkazivanju instanbulske konferencije
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-13
<vileni> jutro
<respawn_> d jutro
<nixhr> jutro!
<dodobas> prokleto vrijeme
<respawn_> ma najaviili su da ce biti takvo vrijeme
<jelly> trava raste, gora zelena
<respawn_> ja jos moram na posao večeras
<respawn_> opet nočna
<hrvoje> ceste izgledaju k'o botanički vrt
<respawn_> upravo tako
<Mmike> drj_cro!!!!
 * Mmike ode u bolnicu cupat konce
<drj_cro> jutro MMike :)
<jelly> .w maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Rain - light rain. Temperature 9.3°C/49°F (6.7 to 11.7°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 76% Pressure at sea level: 1021hPa Visibility: 10km
<dodobas> .w maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Rain - light rain. Temperature 9.5°C/49°F (6.7 to 11.7°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 76% Pressure at sea level: 1021hPa Visibility: 10km
<dodobas> .w maksivjetar
<datase> Sorry, 'maksivjetar' not found
<hrvoje> 2km/h :)) on to nas malko zafrkava :D
<dodobas> opet cu se bavit strateskim pozicioniranjem automobila po kvartu, da me ne zakaci neko sranje koje vjetar nosi/srusi/pomakne
<jelly> pa nema sad vjetra
<Mmike> jel' igra tko xmoto?
<Mmike> jel' se da to igrat samo na tastaturi?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-14
<nixhr> jutar
<dodobas> putar
<ruthr> dan.. ajde mala pomoc ... php i preg_replace 
<ruthr> ima tko ?
<dodobas> ruthr: uh, pomoc oko ?
<ruthr> znaci imam neku rusku skriptu koja srepa stranicu sa xxx i prikazuje ju na novoj domeni 
<ruthr> e sad .. ta skripta ima replace.php fajl u kojem se moze napravit da promjeni nesto prije nego izgenerira novu stranicu .. znaci ja bih trebao maknut ovo :
<ruthr> <iframe data-zone-id="32" class="main_top_right" height="300" id="ablrf" title="PornHub  Campaign main_top_right" width="315" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="https://cdn1d-static-shared.phncdn.com/iframe-1.1.5.html#zone_id=32&channel%5Bcontext_page_type%5D=home&refresh=240&refresh_times=2&site_id=2&channel%5Bsite%5D=pornhub" style="display:inline-block!important;opacity:1!important;visibility:visible!important;">
<ruthr> i zamjenit svojim 
<ruthr> pomocu ovog : 
<ruthr> $html = preg_replace("/\(function\(.*pageview'\)/","", $html);
<ruthr>  preg_replace("/\(function\(i,s,o,g,r,a,m\)[\w\W]*\('send','pageview'\);/","", $html);
<ruthr> evo to je samo primjer .. ja trebam napravit taj  preg_replace za onaj gore link sa time da su vrijednosti tipa data-zone-id dinamicke 
<ruthr> da pojednostavim .. kako napravit taj preg_replace da taj iframe uvjek nade u kodu bez obzira na dinamicke vrijednosti koje su svaki put za data-zone-id  zone_id itd :)
<ruthr> $html = preg_replace("/<div\ id=\"MP_block_container_[\w\W]*_goclick\"><\/div><script\ type=\"text\/javascript\">[\w\W]*<\/script>/","", $html);
<dodobas> ici s regexom replaceat djelove htmla, ah well, sretno
<ruthr> eto to je samo primjer a iskreno nemam pojima kako da to napravim za ovaj moj iframe .. da su te vrijednosti neke staticne jos bi i uspi 
<dodobas> to se ne radi
<ruthr> e sad ti meni kazes da se to ne radi .. to znam i ja al skripta je takva kakva je 
<phd> :)
<dodobas> jos ako se content generira dinamicki pomocu JSa ... sretno s replacanjem toga u php-u :)
<phd> MEmu, ugodno iznenađenje ;-)
<ivoks> ma mac je sranje
<ivoks> toliko toga radi losije nego li na linux osu da je to smijesno
<ivoks> printanje, window management, usb, bluetooth...
<phd> mac?
<phd> mac se kupuje ako radiš grafičku pripremu ili si lijen
<phd> ili ako si Apple apostol, to ne računam u tvom slučaju ivoks :-)
<hrvoje> ivoks: ma nije Mac tak loš, ali Linux je bolji ipak :))
<Mmike> dosao mi P50 :)
<Mmike> konacno mozemo zamijenjti W520 :)
<vileni> koliko rama?
<Mmike> ovaj je doso sa 8
<Mmike> al uturit cemo bar 32
<Mmike> iako moze - 64 :D
<Mmike> vise nego desktop mi :D :D :D
<Mmike> jos da skuzim kak da u bios odem
<Mmike> enter!
<Mmike> pa srca mu
<jelly> plavi enter!
<Mmike> F12 ne radi - napise 'entering boot menu' i onda odmah ode u windoze
<Mmike> al' kad u biosu namjestim da se prvo boota s mreze, onda radi\
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pise u biosu 'f12 boot screen disable - enabled' :D
<Mmike> lol
<vileni> jel to onda ddr4?
<vileni> i koji proc, ako nije xeon onda nista
<Mmike> da, ddr4
<Mmike> nije xeon
<Mmike> neki i7-68..
<hrvoje> pffff, taj p50 je zvijer
<ivoks> preveliko
<ivoks> hrvoje: ma uzas je
<ivoks> evo, bas me sram
<ivoks> oko mene ekipa printa na hp printer, skenira
<ivoks> moj mac se nesto buni da ne moze razgovarati s printerom
<ivoks> vidi ga, ali drek
<ivoks> bas me sramoti
<hrvoje> imao sam i ja mac, samo sam vrtio linux na njemu :) svi živi jabučari su me htjeli na lomaču
<ivoks> staviti cu i ja ubuntu na ovaj, kada zvuk bude radio
<ivoks> ni suspend mu ne radi dobro
<ivoks> bas sam razocaran
<ivoks> tipkovnica je govno
<ivoks> touchpad je izvrstan
<hrvoje> zadnja laptop tipkovnica koja mi je valjala je bila na unisys 386-ici jer je bila mehanička :)
<hrvoje> al to je ipak bilo malko davno
<hrvoje> touchpad je fakat dobar na tim macovima, i ekrani nisu loši
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-15
<nixhr> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> prokleto vrijme
<vileni> ma super je vrijeme
<Mmike> vrijeme je haos :)
 * Mmike reboota sve
<obrut> Mmike: inace jos nisam kupio ryzena 7 jer se jos uvijek nebrem odlucit za memoriju... sto vise citam o tome, to mi se sve manje kupuje :P
<obrut> a starcima sam uzeo ryzen 3 i sad mi se zale da se rusi stalno... moracem uskoro do njih vidjet wtf
<obrut> rusi -> freeze
<hrvoje> ja sam uzeo sedmicu friško nakon kaj je izašla i moram priznati da radi fakat super. matična ima neke sitne bugove koje ne znam zakaj ne riješe više, ali sve u svemu stvar radi mrak
<hrvoje> iako nisam usporedio sa novijim intelima (osim cijenom), vjerojatno ni oni ne zaostaju ... naprotiv
<hrvoje> kaj se tiče freezeanja, bio je neki bug sa c-stateovima zbog kojeg se kernel smrznuo, ne znam jel to riješeno ... probaj im to isključiti u biosu
<vileni> s obzirom na novi intel exploit, i dalje je bolje ryzen
<vileni> naravno, ja sad imam intela
<dodobas> ako cu ikad slagat desktop, probat cu s AMDom
<vileni> ja sam nedavno slozio jer sam dobio proc
<vileni> pa mi je prevagnulo na intel za ~2kkn :)
<vileni> do tad sam bio uvjeren da cu cekati ryzen 3000
<obrut> mene muci sto bi ja unutra utrpo 4x16 GB RAM-a, a to navodno moras dobro potrefit da bi radilo ok
<dodobas> ECC ?
<obrut> obicni
<dodobas> ok, zasto ne ECC ?
<obrut> pa sad, ne znam kako se cijene krecu, ali ako je kao i prije, ne trose mi se pare na to ak bas ne moram :)
<jelly> a kaj ce ti 64GB na stolu, stavi ih u server negdje?
<obrut> pa to je za kucni servercic, jedan od :P
<obrut> compute node
<obrut> (jedan od)
<jelly> pa uzmes 5 godina stari server sa 64-256GB sa ebaya i slicnog
<jelly> i radit ce jos 3-4 godine
<vileni> obrut: sta nebi oni upareni setovi trebali biti ok? ima vec gotovih 4x16
<vileni> jelly: malo su bucni ti serveri :)
<obrut> 5 godina stari server trosi struje i bucan je :P
<jelly> vileni: ne na stol.
<vileni> ja bi jedino u garazu to
<obrut> vileni ne rade ni svi upareni setovi ok
<obrut> barem koliko citam po netu
<jelly> trosi manje struje za 2-3 goidne nego sto ces platiti 64GB nove DDR4 memorije
<hrvoje> sve ovisi koju frekvu hoćeš tjerati :)
<jelly> ak je idle trosi 100-150W uvrh glave
<hrvoje> jelly: ovo je zanimljivo rezoniranje, da ... uvijek bi zapravo trebao računati total cost of ownership kak vele ameri
<obrut> u taj cost treba uracunat i zadovoljstvo zene jer u sobici s kompjuterima ima nesto sto zuji ko blesavo :)
<obrut> odnosno sobici s kompjuterima i biciklima :)
<vileni> aka man cave
<obrut> jelly: kak vi dajete pristup vendorima na vasu infrastrukturu ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: samo s IPoAC protokolom ...  :)
<obrut> haha :)
<obrut> kak je ono islo, low throughput, high delay, low attitude :)
<obrut> radim trenutno jedan projekt za jedan telekom, necu ga imenovat :P, ali pristup do njihove infrastrukture je takav da cu vjerojatno otici tamo i odraditi sto treba
<obrut> dobio sam jump host s windowsima na kojima nema nist instalirano :P a trebam se spajat na linux kante
<jelly> obrut: svaka osoba dobije AD account, pa se preko security grupa dodjeljuju prava za spajanje na stroj ili apliakciju
<jelly> kod nas je to super, za razliku od firme Majke
<jelly> nove aplikacije koriste oauth2, Microsoft ima svoj identity mgt "adfs" koji radi po standardima
<jelly> štoviše to moraš imati ak hoćeš hibrid onprem + Azure/Office365 
<obrut> kako izgubiti nekoliko sati zivota ? :P kad se oces pravit pametan pa kao sacu ja to fino pure functional i onda se zagubis u evaluacijama :P
<dodobas> a da ... postoji tablica, korisnik definira filtere ... baza vrati jedan podatak ... tablica ne prikazuje nista ... 
<dodobas> ... header tablice prekriva prvi red tablice ... :)
<jelly> obrut: hakujes po haskelu?
<obrut> haskell ? to je ono sto koriste 3 covjeka na svijetu ? :) haha :)
<obrut> uvijek se sjetim te slike kad cujem za haskell :) https://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/143847262458/haskell-meetup-edward-hopper-oil-on-canvas
<jelly> preferiras pajton?
<obrut> ovo konkretno pythonisem :)
<jelly> jebes se s javon?
<jelly> prckas u perlu?
<obrut> perl nisam (fala svevisnjem) moro dirat vec neko vrijeme :)
<jelly> perl je superl.
<obrut> zadnje sto sam u perlu radio je valjda editiranje faking spamassasin konfiguracije
<obrut> perl sam nekad davno poprilicno puno koristio, ali nema vise bas neke ljubavi :)
<jelly> za oneliner samo ga koristio... pred sat vremena
<jelly> veli kolega,
<jelly> > S in BGP stands for "Secure"
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-16
<ivoks> pa da
 * Mmike je officialy - zdrav
<Mmike> nemam konce vise
<Mmike> nemam nit submandibularnu zlijezdu
<Mmike> nemam nit zuc, kad smo vec kod toga :D :D :D
<hrvoje> sad na hamburger i pivu! :)
<dodobas_> bio danas u servisu, mjenao zimske-ljetne gume, i kao trebao ugraditi zastitnu aluminijsku plocu ispod motora, ali ... servis je narucio krivi dio ... tako da sam samo gume zamjenio... ah well :)
<dodobas_> trajalo je duze nego su predvidjeli, valjda su pokusavali 'namjestiti' plocu, sta ja znam ...
<dodobas> Mmike: kad idemo jest ? :)
<Mmike> next week
<Mmike> vish, ja bih isto morao gume zamijenit
<Mmike> kak ovo - izvadio sam cmos baterjiu iz laptopa i obicnu bateriju, laptop bio bez baterija 20 minuta, al' i dalje pita bios password
<dodobas> pa sto nema neki onaj jumper - reset bios ? nesto ?
<Mmike> a eto guglam
<Mmike> dodobas, kak da u pajtonu \t prebacim u tab, \n u newline i slicno?
<Mmike> imam glupi yaml file u kojem je string u kojem pise:
<Mmike> dodobas, http://jebo.me/pas/53 :)
<jelly> Mmike: printf ?
<dodobas> Mmike: `a[1]['Stdout'].replace('\t', '\n')` ?
<Mmike> ali imam \n
<Mmike> ne kuizim opce kak se ovo desilo :D
<dodobas> ti hoces ... evaluirat \t ? :)
<hrvoje> mislim da bi išlo .replace('\\t', '\n')
<hrvoje> \t će matchat tab
<Mmike> sed mi je malo pomogo:   cat processlist.yaml | sed -e 's/\\t/\t/g' -e 's/\\n/\n/g'
<Mmike> glupi yaml
<Mmike> glupi juju
<jelly> a kaj napravi a[1]['Stdout'].format() ?
<jelly> ili print (a[1]['Stdout'])
<jelly> https://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/
<sillyslux> https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<sillyslux> gotta try
<sillyslux> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/14/intel_hyper_threading_mitigations/
<sillyslux> oh lol
<respawn_> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-17
<dodobas> yutar
<jelly> PETAK
<hrvoje> najbolji dan u tjednu je petak popodne! :)
<jelly> > Vaš password za account jelly_ea isteći će za -17 dana 04/30/2019 06:00:19 stoga bismo Vas zamolili da isti što prije promijenite.
<dodobas> :D
<obrut> i tak... vrtim na jednoj virtualci 100 kontejnera i svi u isto vrijeme pokrecu jedan job... fora je vidjet kako load skace na preko 70
<obrut> krivo sam gledo, load skoci na 130 :P
<hrvoje> sad me živo zanima use case za 100 kontejnera :D
<obrut> 100 ? upravo ih dizem 400, ali cu to ipak na 4 virtualke
<obrut> use case - testiranje velikog broja klijenata za neki sustav :)
<hrvoje> aaaa, tako dakle :) cool!
<obrut> osim tih 400 dockera cu dici jos parsto virtualki :)
<obrut> a bice i dosta rpijeva :)
<jelly> !@#$%! ti esxi 
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> moram risere imat za P50 za NVMe diskov
<Mmike> zelcosu treba 2 tjedna da im roba dodje
<Mmike> plooooooooooodet
<Mmike> zakaj ovog matijakovica vise nema na ircu!
<respawn_> tko zna
<jelly> zna njemu auta dva
<Mmike> obrut, kaj je to, docker, lxd?
<Mmike> imas neke posebne kernel/sysfs/ovoono tjunables za to?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-18
<respawn_> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-19
<respawn_> d dan
<sillyslux> http://jebo.me/pas/1x
<sillyslux> sta sad? bios modding? :(
<hrvoje> kaj ti veli uname -a?
<respawn_> večer
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-alphabet-exclusive-idUSKCN1SP0NB
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-11
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutor
<dodobas> o vileni, kako si ? :)
<vileni> same old, same old, ti?
<dodobas> poceo gledat montazne kuce, da zamjenim ono sto trenutno propada u Veljnu
<dodobas> stavit ovako nesto .. npr . https://honka.com/en/our-log-homes/all-models/visio-40-1a-en/
<dodobas> ili recimo 2 takve ... fora mi je sto ima puno stakla
<vileni> Veljnu? di je to
<dodobas> 30min od Karlovca, 20min od Slunja na D1
<dodobas> kuca je na kanjonu rijeke Korane
<vileni> zvuci super
<vileni> gledao sam nedavno vikendice uz rijeke, ima svega, ali sve sto izgleda pristojno kosta 
<vileni> na kraju sam zakljucio da bi radije zemljiste onda i mobilnu kucicu kao iz kampova
<dodobas> ovo je pogled s terase ... https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/30706387_1516633378459552_6788163912605892608_o.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_sid=05277f&_nc_ohc=isVRqyv8caEAX-S07xr&_nc_ht=scontent-frx5-1.xx&oh=6d1d6381052ce333cbd665a400451753&oe=5EDF68D3
<vileni> super, prilicno si siguran od poplave tu gore :)
<Mmike> ne da zvuci
<Mmike> JE super! :)
<dodobas> je Mmike je bio jednom ...
<Mmike> dodobas, a kaj, domprojekt i ini ti ne valjaju? :D
<dodobas> Mmike: ma tek poceo gledat sto se moze
<Mmike> uuu, pa ima odlicnih!
<Mmike> frend je domprojekt kucu sagradio pred 10ak godina, odusevljen je
<dodobas> vjerojatno cu tamo odvest arhitekta i reci ... napravi projekt, ne zelim znat sto se radi dok mi ne budes bio spreman dat kljuc u ruke
<dodobas> pa nek se oni zahebavaju sto i kako :)
<Mmike> jedino veli da su domprojektovci malo seljaci sto se tice dogovora i svega, al' da kucu sastave dobro :)
<vileni> mene vise privlaci kamper sad nego fiksna lokacija, ali treba racunati i na buducnost :)
<dodobas> gledao sam ... cijena s punim uredenjem ide od 600-1000 evra po kvadratu
<Mmike> dodobas, jao, taj veljun djeluje kao fora mjesto za dronom fotkat ;)
<obrut> dodobas: tu dolje je standardni cilj kad se ide na jednodnevni izlet kajakom od Slunja po Korani :)
<Mmike> Jedino ove domprojekt kuce izgledaju k'o americke suburbia kuce iz kasnih 70tih ;)
<dodobas> da, svake godine ... stotine ... uglavnom ceskih turista ... kajacima dolazi do mosta gdje ih trpaju na bus i voze dalje
<obrut> hmm da... masovnjak nije bas neka sreca
<obrut> mi to s dva auta, jedan ostavimo tu na cilju, drugim na start, kajacima do cilja pa dvoje ode po auto na start :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU9Z2HePjXg :P
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Subaru Outback S-AWD vs Volvo V60 Cross Country AWD - 4x4 test on rollers :: Duration: 02:58 :: Views: 121,032 uploaded by 4x4 tests on rollers - duszaniespokojna channel :: 840 likes :: 71 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> kad nema diff lock
<Mmike> ma manje vise to
<Mmike> pre skupo :)
<Mmike> manje ruzan mi je outback ;)
<vileni> lako za to, ali izmedju ova 2 volvo ispada pouzdaniji
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> glasine :)
<Mmike> vele cileanci da dolje po patagonijskim brdima nitko nema volvoe nego svi furaju subarue
<Mmike> moguce da je samo do cijene :)
<obrut> po Boliviji samo japanci, po divljinama smo picili uvijek u toyotama
<dodobas> u Indonezji ... samo Toyota ... tu i tamo neki europski
<dodobas> i to Toyote koje ne mozes nigdje drugdje kupit
<dodobas> Mmike: tko prvi dodje, njegovo trziste :)
<dodobas> Mmike: to je video sa starim v60 ... taj je ruzan :)
<vileni> ovisi o trzistu dosta
<dodobas> https://gfycat.com/finishedsizzlingdiamondbackrattlesnake
<dodobas> ahahahahaha
<Mmike> KDE neon je postao neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> jedva cekam vratit se doma da: a) mogu spavat u svom krevetu, b) mogu srat u svom WCju, c) mogu preinstalirat desktop
<obrut> s tim da je c) najbitniji :)
<Mmike> isus
<Mmike> bog
<Mmike> spojim BT zvucnik na komp i ocu slusat radio
<Mmike> i bandic pocne srat, al' nekak krmeljavo - skuzim da zvucnik cudno radi
<Mmike> palim ga gasim ga i cujem high pitched sound
<Mmike> reko, oso zvucnik (naime, jucer sam ga imao pored auta kad sam sarafio, pa mi je pao na pod 2-3 puta)
<Mmike> i sad debugiram i poludim
<Mmike> i pogasim sve i skuzim da iz monitora cujem zvuk
<Mmike> i gledam kaj sta, reko, crko laptop
<Mmike> medjutoa
<Mmike> imao sam u jednom tabu otvoren tone-generator :)
<Mmike> koji je pokuisavao 16kHz sine-wave pilit :)
<Mmike> pa je to zujalo jako :D
<vileni> zasto si to imao
<vileni> i sto si sarafio na autu
<Mmike> ovo prvo jer sam htio osu iztjerat iz sobe :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> a ovo drugo, mijenjao sam filter zraka u kabini pa sam htio ugurat onu pjenu za ciscenje klime u isparivac - a morao sam za to skinut ventilator
<Mmike> u biti nisam, al' to sam skuzio NAKON sto sam ga skinuo :)
<Mmike> Ugl, mazda mi uzme oko 400 kuna za filter i jos oko 150 kuna za zamjenu (ili je 300 kuna filter, tak nekak).
<Mmike> I onda ako zelim jos i ciscenje klime - 700 kuna extra
<Mmike> Ak uzmem komplet, onda je 900 kuna, mislim :)
<Mmike> A u tokicu sam kupio zamjenski filter za 120 kuna (dva!) i kupio te pjene i sprejeve za ciscenje (isto dva kompleta), sveskup me doslo 400 kuna
<Mmike> i jos sam zvucnik na pod bacio par puta :D )
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-l/d je kompliciran za koristenje kad ti macka spava preko ruku :D
<dodobas> Mmike: i koji ces se DE metnut ... mozda Deep-in ? :)
<Mmike> ha :)
<Mmike> to sam mislio zeni, da isproba :D
<dodobas> uglavnom zene vole deepin, tako pise po internetima :)
<Mmike>  ugl, opizdio sam dronom u zid kuce :D
<Mmike> malo ostrugao propelere i ogrebao ga, al' ok je, ziv je
<Mmike> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-12
<dodobas> yutro
<sillyslux> ode vettel od ferrarija
<dodobas> pa ... ode negdje navodno :)
<dodobas> nadam se iz F1 ...
<sillyslux> mozda mercedes
<dodobas> DTM, zasto ne ... 
<dodobas> NSFW ... ahahahaha ... https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/gi4s6j/nsfw_the_covering_on_this_soap_dispenser/
<datase> /r/funny :: [NSFW] The covering on this soap dispenser :: 136 points (83%) :: 9 comments :: Posted today by Dr00000100 :: https://v.redd.it/1u2hyet4r9y41 (v.redd.it)
<JobMuffin> Helou gajz ! 
<obrut> gledam nesto logove na stroju i vidim sumnjiv promet s IP adrese 104.194.206.242  ... reverse DNS resolve vraca vrlo zanimljiv FQDN :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * jelly u prolazu i mase svima
<jelly> i dalje nemam pristojnog irc klijenta pri ruci
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-13
<sillyslux_> aww rucnik... RUCNIK!
<sillyslux_> ah za dva tjedna
<sillyslux_> puh panika
<dodobas> yutro
<JobMuffin> Jel mi za spajanje laptopa koji ima DP na HDMI telku treba pasivni ili aktivni konverter ?  Odnosno, radi li https://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/127169/adapter-mini-dp-12-m-na-hdmi-z-delock-62613-crni-blister-6129272058 ?
<dodobas> hehe ... zove korisnik.. kaze VPS server je pojeo sav ram, njihova imformaticka podrska je ukljucila dynamic ram :)
<Mmike> JobMuffin!!!!!
<Mmike> JobMuffin, jel' kad navecer budes BakedMuffin? :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> za DP/HDMI nemam pojma, ja imam par kablova i svaki put mi druga kombinacija radi :)
<Mmike> tj,  imam classic HDMI kabl, a onda adaptere mijenjam
<JobMuffin> Bio sam zadnji put bakedmuffin za prosli Bozic :( 
<JobMuffin> mozda uzmem nekaj s garice ovih dana, ali to je cbd, nema zmajeva
<Mmike> nevem kaie garica
<Mmike> taj cbd ima neke bedove, ne znam tocno koje
<Mmike> tj, cbd mora ic u paru sa THCom
<Mmike> jer ako je samo cbd onda neko sranje
<sillyslux_> https://iss-sim.spacex.com/ #sillyinspace
<Mmike> moj novi git ls alias: ls = ! LESS=FR+GX git log --pretty=format:\"%C(green)%h  %C(yellow)[%ad]%Cred%d %Creset%s%Cblue [%an]\" --decorate --date=relative --reverse
<hrvoje> mora bit dual mode displayport i onda ima sanse radit ... display port je LVDS (low voltage differential signalling) i radi mislim na 3.3V, a HDMI je TMDS i radi na 5V ... nisu kompatibilni, ali dual mode DP bi trebao znati pricati TMDS samo sa pasivnim kablom, u suprotnom treba aktivni konverter
<Mmike> wooo, novi nvidija driveri
<Mmike> for real
<JobMuffin> @Hrvoje: otisao sam do linksa, kupio prvi najjeftiniji pasivac i imao srece da radi :) Hvala svakako 
<Mmike> joj ja bi u links
<Mmike> kupio nekaj
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za skener, al' onaj single-page provlacni?
<vileni> kako to izgleda?
<Mmike> https://www.thebalancesmb.com/best-document-scanners-4158036
<vileni> ovaj ds-80w?
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> tak i ja znam :)
<Mmike> mislio sam ak je netko koristio
<Mmike> e, vileni 
<Mmike> jel' rade burgeratori?
<Mmike> idem u grad sad zenu odvests doktoru
<vileni> nisam gledao
<vileni> pise na facebooku da od 11.5 rade terase
<vileni> za burger bar jel
<Mmike> idem zvat garden
<Mmike> nitko se ne javlja :;/
<vileni> taj ti je na fast dial? :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn9TmFECsaI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Turbo Peppa Pig :: Duration: 00:16 :: Views: 814,857 uploaded by Mmm Danish :: 33,331 likes :: 461 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> sad mi je dijete vidjelo da gledam peppu pa hoce za kompjuter
<Mmike> pepa rulz :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXQJevZdkGY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Smrtnost je mala ali je 100 % :: Duration: 00:05 :: Views: 98,980 uploaded by Decko from Brajkovici :: 314 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> JobMuffin: No problemo :) nepostojanje standardizacije takvih stvari je frustrirajuce
<Mmike> hrvoje, si presel nazaj?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-14
<ivoks_> eh
<ivoks_> 09:04 -!- Nick ivoks is already in use
<hrvoje> Mmike: krajem mjeseca kad se opet uspostave letovi normalnije...
<Mmike> hrvoje, ajajaj
<Mmike> hrvoje, a kak poso, radis od tu?
<hrvoje> trenutno sam na godisnjem, provodim vrijeme s djetetom ... sto i nije lose
<hrvoje> falit ce mi kad odem gore, al tu su bolje brojke i sigurniji je
<ivoks> tu je bolje kak god okrenes :)
<Mmike> matereti koja sparina i pritisak
<vileni> je, pogorsalo se vrijeme, taman je bilo lijepo za rucak
<Respawn> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-15
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> heh, prejucer oko 16:20 nestalo struje ... raskopali ispred zgrade i kao spojili u 23:30
<dodobas> kao stara infrastruktura 50/60 pa sve puca... 
<dodobas> par zgrada u kvartu bez struje... onda jucer u 8:20 ponovno iskljucili i krenuli kopat rupe po kvartu ... 5 rupa kasnije (oko 16h) kao zakljucili da su nasli kvar ...
<dodobas> u 21h ... jos nema struje ... i radnici rekli ... 2 su opcije, ili ce se privremeno pusti struja pa se sljedeceg tjedna ide u rekonstrukciju cijele mreze u kvartu ... ili je su nasli glavi problem kod trafostanice pa ce sve popravit
<dodobas> struja je jucer dosla malo prije ponoci ...
<dodobas> ne znam sto su konacno napravili... sad ima struje i cini se da zatrpavaju rupe koje su kopali
<dodobas> al koji reallife whack-a-mole :)
<Mmike> ;) :) :)
<Mmike> dada :)
<Mmike> struja je k'o zrak postala, svukud je ima
<Mmike> pa kad je nema...
<Mmike> mi tak pred jedno 7-8 godina zaboravili platit racun za struju :)
<Mmike> dosla opomena, ja ignorirao i to - kao, budem, i nisam nikad
<ivoks> stigla je!
<Mmike> i jedan petak, novi poso, usshjam se doma i dovrsavam fus neki, i stane sve
<ivoks> daikin altherma 3 is in da house!
<Mmike> reko, amis, ruter, peezda
<Mmike> i dodjem doma i skuzim da su nas iskopcali
<Mmike> petak, 18:30, zovem elektru, vele - u ponedjeljak tek mozete platit ;)
<Mmike> zena u subotu (9ti mjesec bio, taman s mora dosli) imala neki team building, cijeli dan je vani
<Mmike> ja opro frizider, stednjak, rernu, sve :) (kak smo stvari prebacili kod kuma)
<Mmike> (iz frizidera)
<Mmike> zove me zena u 9 navecer, probudila me
<Mmike> veli , kaj ti spavas?!
<Mmike> reko, A KAJ CU RADIT, NEMA STRUJE :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je to?"
<Mmike> ili moram guglat? :D
<ivoks> sto ne znas? daikin?
<Mmike> 'niskotemperaturna dizalica topline'
<Mmike> cek, sad cu ti poslat svoju VISOKOtemperaturnu dizalicu topline, na telegram
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> ovo i hladi
<ivoks> grije, hladi i grije potrosnu toplu vodu
<ivoks> sve na struju iz solarnih panela
<ivoks> 0 potrosnje :)
<Mmike> jucer veli zena da je zima i da nalozim - i ja nalozim, jer, kao, zima je. I ostavim pre jako zrak otvoren, odem dolje, vecera, piva, cakula s punicom, vratim se gore, u sobi 27C :) 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> zato uz ovu pumpu dolazi jos jedna igracka...
<ivoks> podno grijanje s odvojenim temperaturnim zonama
<ivoks> kak sam prodao dionice u pravo vrijeme :)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> that was fine
<obrut> ivoks sta ti pise na klimi gdje je proizvedena ?
<ivoks> obrut: nije klima to
<ivoks> altherma se radi u ceskoj
<Mmike> ivoks, frend ima to
<Mmike> on se bavi inace grijanjima, solarnim elektranama i pizdama materinama
<Mmike> veli da je to super
<Mmike> jedino da ne ocekujes neznam kakvo hladnjenje po ljeti - kad zapizdi 30+, moras klimu imat
<ivoks> sve ovisi sto napravis
<ivoks> hladjenje na podu nije neka sreca; ne mozes jako hladiti jer ce se vlaga kondenzirati
<ivoks> ali isti sustav onda koristis za puhanje hladnog zraka
 * Mmike ne zna, ja sam staromodan jos, vidio si na sto se grijem :D
<ivoks> pa onda imas tandem; hladis pod na 25, a puses 20
<Mmike> sam prenosim da ulozis jos i u split sistem klimatozni ;) 
<ivoks> i onda imas osjecaj pecine
<ivoks> imam i klimu, to mi je backup sustav i za brzo zagrijavanje/hladjenje ako je potrebno
<ivoks> klima toshiba, pumpa daikin
<Mmike> btw, pricao mi isto tako zenin bratic (gradjevinar, visokogradni - sto god to znacilo) da one kuce kaj imaju grede/cijevi duboko u zemlju, pa kao ljeti hlade, zimi griju - da to kod nas bas ne radi jer da su prevelike temperaturne oscilacije - da to ima smisla na sjeveru, finske, norveske, cak i poljske i njemacke, al' da kod nas to dreck.
<ivoks> nevezani su
<Mmike> ja sam konacno stavio klimu na moru, uspio nagovorit starog i sestru - jest da ju upalimo 3put i dva mjeseca, al' se za tih triput isplati samo tako
<ivoks> to je isto kao i ovo sto ja imam
<ivoks> samo ja uzimam energiju iz zraka, a ovi sa bunarima iz dubine zemlje
<Mmike> izgleda da cu morat tuzakat predstsavnika stanara - lik neda optiku u zgradu
<Mmike> ili uzet novi ured
<ivoks> i naravno da radi, samo je stvar instalacije. mnogi to krivo rade
<Mmike> sto je steta jer je ovaj ured idealan - 3 minute hoda od ulaza
<ivoks> nis, idem po beton :)
<ivoks> treba napraviti postolje za vanjsku jedinicu
<Mmike> ivoks, ovaj veli da je kod nas pre toplo - da se mosh tak hladit kad je vani do 25-27C, kad je preko toga, shtanga.
<Mmike> A kod nas je cijelo ljeto fest preko toga.
<ivoks> ne, nije to problem
<ivoks> to ti je on pojednostavio
<ivoks> efektivno hladjenje je do 25-27, da
<Mmike> mogucno :) s obzirom da nist ne znam o tome :)
<ivoks> ali mozes se ti hladiti i na +40
<ivoks> ali onda ce ti pod biti na 20
<ivoks> sto znaci da ce ti se kondenzirati voda na podu
<Mmike> pa da, al' ces ohladit na 37, a ne na 27
<ivoks> pa ces se ubiti
<Mmike> ili to
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> zato se hladi iz stropa ili sa zida
<ivoks> a grije se iz poda
<Mmike> stavi siljke na pod, da se ne sklize :D
<ivoks> da sam radio novi objekt, tako bi si ja slozio
<ivoks> ali s obzirom da sam rekonstruirao, nisam imao bas visine za dva seta cijevi
<ivoks> ako ti hladis na 20 i zelis imati 20, dok je vani 40, onda nije stvar u izvoru 'hladnoce', vec u izolaciji objekta
<ivoks> ja sad imam zidove od pol metra, od cega je 20cm izolacija
<ivoks> krov ima 30cm izolacije, termotop i kamena vuna
<ivoks> prozori su troslojni
<ivoks> kad sunce upece, mozes stajati pod krovnim prozorom i nista ne osjetis
<ivoks> + automatika za krovne prozore; sami se otvaraju i zatvaraju ovisno o kvaliteti zraka
<ivoks> i automatika za grijanje/hladjenje, naravno
<ivoks> sad fakat idem po beton
<Mmike> Ivoks, sve 5, zanima me kak ce ti to bit.
<Mmike> Sjecam se samo da je ovaj sto se bavi girjanjima slicno pricao, sagradio finu kucu, od nule, nista montazno, sve izolacije i pizdarije, i zimi mu je fakat milina, lik prakticki nista ne trosi na grijanje.
<Mmike> No ljeti, bez klime nema sansi. 
<Mmike> Veli da se sjebao, i da je trebao HVAC sustav ugraditi - sad ima 5-6 split jedinica i kaze da mu je to totalna tlaka - doduse, i tu se, veli, sjebao, jer je ispizdjen drugo ljeto, kad je bilo vruce, popizdio, i postavio split jedinice jer je to bilo najbrze i najlakse dobavljivo :D
<Mmike> Doduse, on ima veeeliku staklenu 'stijenu', prema sjeveroistoku doduse, pa mogucno da ga i to jebe. 
 * Mmike trazi novi ured
<ivoks> zapad je problem, istok je ok
<ivoks> agencija za regulaciju plime i oseke
<dodobas> Mmike: sretno s trazenjem :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nasao sam
<Mmike> u shopping centru precko
<Mmike> 1800 kuna, 14 kvadrata, ima i internet
<Mmike> nasao sam i u antunovicu, sad cemo vidjet koliko para je to
<dodobas> Mmike: kakav internet ? mozda ti uvale officebox :::::)
<Mmike> ne, optiku imaju
<Mmike> antunovic me otkantao, iako je super cijenua, 2k kuna za 18 kvadrata
<Mmike> i to su mi i rezije ukljucene :) s tim da nemam svoj WC nit vodu tamo unutra.
<Mmike> al' zele usluznu djelatnost, ne cudaka koji cijeli dan bulji u ekran i stisce tipke po tastaturi
<Mmike> inace, officebox sad imam :)
<Mmike> a predstavnik stanara u zgradi me opce nije htio lsusat, samo je vikao TUZITE ME TUZITE ME
<Mmike> i dalje su mi lxc/lxd super i korisniji od dockera
<Mmike> docker je super-ultra-cool ako ga tjeras na nekom tjeratoru (fargate/ecs, k8n, nesto)
<Mmike> al' 'za po doma' i za moje pizdarije lxd kicks ass
<Mmike> osim sto je zadnjih dana image server preopterecen, pa mi skidanje imagetova ide 100k/sec :/
<Mmike> ivoks, dajte, opravite to! :)
<Mmike> `Retrieving image: rootfs: 4% (157.51kB/s)   `
<Mmike> sa HTjeve optike :/
<Mmike> Retrieving image: rootfs: 82% (228.02kB/s)  
<Mmike> JOS MALO JOS MALO
<ivoks> Mmike: na A1 nemam tih problema
<Mmike> ivoks, bogme - sad probao tu sa sela (a1), i radi ok
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-16
<respawn> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-17
<dodobas> yutro
<sakiKnin> Prvi dan bez voodo magije
